# **Team Tomburg Light (TTL)**



## Eifelwolf (6. Juni 2006)

Liebe(r) Foriker(in),

das MTM (Mountainbike-Team Meckenheim, guckst Du MTM-Team-Meckenheim ...oder sowas) ist seit seiner Jungfernfahrt am 04.08.2005, an der 

Alex-75 (Alexander, später Blue-Flame, heute das schwarze Gelb) als Initiator und MTM-Threadstarter sowie 
VenneRider (Marco), 
bode777 (Boris, heute nach erheblichem Konsum eines gewissen farbigen isotonischen Getränkes Grüner Frosch) 
und der Verfasser dieser Zeilen 
quasi als Gründungsmitglieder teilnahmen, zwischenzeitlich ein fester Bestandteil unserer Region geworden. 

Nach unserer Jungfernfahrt wurden die Touren zur Wochenmitte zum festen Bestandteil, dazu einige Touren an den Wochenenden, wir hatten Gäste und wir waren selber welche, wir haben am WP teilgenommen und  worauf wir etwas stolz sind - haben es geschafft, in der Winterzeit durchgefahren zu sein, soll heißen, trotz manchen Sauwetters zumindest unsere Tour zur Wochenmitte beibehalten zu haben.

Schon damals war aber dem Initiator bewusst, dass die Teammitglieder voraussichtlich nicht nur aus Meckenheim kommen würden, und verfasste seine Threadüberschrift offen bzw. sozusagen als Frage:

_"MTB-Team Meckenheim oder so was"._

Tatsächlich rekrutiert sich das heutige Team aus einem Mikrokosmos innerhalb der Region, den Gemeinden Alfter-Rheinbach-Meckenheim-Wachtberg. Eine andere Namensgebung schien daher angebracht.

Aus siebzehn Namensvorschlägen wurde schließlich Team-intern der einzige Vorschlag, der seitens eines Nicht-Team-Mitgliedes abgeben wurde (nämlich von Uwe alias Handlampe vom Team Tomburg), mehrheitlich angenommen: 

*Team Tomburg Light (TTL).*​

Ähnlich der hier in der Region gängigen Teambezeichnungen sollte auch unser neuer Teamname eine gewisse Beziehung zu unserem Einzugsgebiet widerspiegeln. Die Ezzonen, einstige Herren der Tomburg, beherrschten in grauer Vorzeit mit ihrer mächtigen, nahezu uneinnehmbaren Burg lange unser Einzugsgebiet, und die Ruine der Tomburg ist auch heute noch in unserem gesamten Einzugsgebiet weithin sichtbares Wahrzeichen. Dabei gibt das L im TTL gewollt viele Möglichkeiten zur Interpretation.




 
Mit nahezu identischem Einzugsgebiet tummelt sich hier ebenfalls das bekannte Team Tomburg (TT), welches jedoch allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz keine konkurrierende, sondern eine abrundende und - darauf legt das TTL Wert - absolut unabhängige Organisation darstellt. Auch der jeweilige Veranstaltungskalender des TTL bzw. TT differiert stark, hat sich in der Vergangenheit aber oft und gut ergänzt.

Zudem haben wir zwischenzeitlich unsere Reihen mit Heiko alias Focus-Rider, der uns bereits im WP unterstützt hat, erweitert.

Ansonsten wird sich im TTL gegenüber seinem Vorläufer, dem MTM, nicht viel ändern. Wir sind nach wie vor frohen Mutes, guter Dinge und - nicht uneigennützig - auf die Pflege geräderter nachbarschaftlicher Beziehungen bedacht.

In diesem Sinne uns allen ein schönen Bike-Sommer, einen noch schöneren Herbst ähnlich 2005 und  last but not least - einen erfolgreichen WP 2006/2007. Same procedere as every year  !


----------



## Balu. (6. Juni 2006)

*Nicht die Tomburg ! *     



Wir sehen uns am Mittwoch !  

CU
Balu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. Juni 2006)

@ Helmut , Boris, Marco , Heiko und alle anderen ex-MTMern

Viel Spass und viel Erfolg fürs *TTL*. MTM war ja auch schon ein gewisser sehr positiver Begriff  Wir werden uns euch bestimmt bald mal wieder bei der einen oder anderen Tour anschliessen. 

Viele Grüsse aus Köln

Guido

_KFL-Team_






			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> *Team Tomburg Light (TTL).*​[


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Juni 2006)

Immer diese verwirrenden Namensänderungen  

Ich hatte mich grade erst daran gewöhnt, dass Raider jetzt Twix heisst


----------



## Cheetah (6. Juni 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Da freu ich mich schon auf den ersten *TTLTT*

Team Tomburg Light Touren Tag







Vielleicht nennen wir Fläätdropteam Hennef(FDTH)  in *TTSG*(Team Tomburg Spam & Grill) um.


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Da freu ich mich schon auf den ersten *TTLTT*
> 
> ...


 
Oder *TTFTT ?*

*Team Tomburg FahrTechnikTour (Außenposten BGL)  *


----------



## Derk (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo Nachbarn,

da gratuliere ich auch herzlich  zu Eurer Umbenennung;  auf dass wiruns häufig in den Grenzbereichen unserer Heimatreviere begegnen, z.B. morgen...

Derk


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo Nachbar Derk,

lange nicht mehr gesehen - warum nutzt Du die frühe Abfahrtzeit des Villeaners um 17.30 h nicht, um um 18.00 h in Obikoven zu sein? Vielleicht (!) lässt sich ja auf der morgigen TTL-Tour noch etwas von der Ville einbauen, wobei ich die Route von Boris und die Ville komplett nicht kenne.


----------



## Derk (6. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nachbar Derk,
> 
> lange nicht mehr gesehen - warum nutzt Du die frühe Abfahrtzeit des Villeaners um 17.30 h nicht, um um 18.00 h in Obikoven zu sein? ....


weil
a) ich mittwochs schon um 16:00 Uhr das Büro verlasse,
b) ich mich dann gleich auf mein Rad setze,
c) die Strecke zum für mich nächstgelegenen Aufstieg zur Ville mit 9km relativ kurz ist 
c) dieser Aufstieg  auch objektiv der schönste Aufstieg zum Ville-Rücken ist
d) ich dann ja auch das Radeln mit einem oder mehreren erfrischenden Bad/Bädern in einem oder mehreren Seen unterbrechen Kann  (morgen nicht, ist noch zu erfrischend)

usw


----------



## Tomibeck (6. Juni 2006)

Mal ne kleine Frage am Rande wieviel km werden das denn morgen so ca. und vorallem MEINT IHR DAS MIT DEN HM ERNST???? Beim letztem mahl war auch die Rede von 300 Hm hinterher warens glaub ich  500 oder so. Einige mögen jetzt lachen aber mein junges  Bikerherz verkraftet das halt nich  so gut wie eure durchtrainierten Bikepumpen


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Da freu ich mich schon auf den ersten *TTLTT*
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal nicht soo übertreiben , währe aber eine reizvolle Aufgabe für den Spätsommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2006)

Feine Sache

Bald haben wir genug Leute zusammen.....dann können wir die Ruine wieder neu hochziehen  

Vielleicht als kleine Baushow verpackt:

Rufen Sie an!! Stimmen Sie mit ab!!



Womit soll die neue Außenfassade der Tomburg verputzt werden:

a) Mit alten Fahrradschläuchen  (0190/666666) (35/sec aus dem deutschen Festnetz)

b) Mit gerissenen Speichen (0190/666667) (36/sec aus dem deutschen Festnetz)


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Juni 2006)

Tomibeck schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne kleine Frage am Rande wieviel km werden das denn morgen so ca. und vorallem MEINT IHR DAS MIT DEN HM ERNST???? Beim letztem mahl war auch die Rede von 300 Hm hinterher warens glaub ich  500 oder so. Einige mögen jetzt lachen aber mein junges  Bikerherz verkraftet das halt nich  so gut wie eure durchtrainierten Bikepumpen




ERNST= Maximal 100 - 150 HM, KM ungefähr 45, wirklich eine Flachlandtirolerrunde überiegend auf FAB und Feldwegen, quasi eine Spinningrunde in der freien Natur.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juni 2006)

Jaja, das kommt davon, wenn sich die Freundin wieder Stundenlang am PC vergnügt und sich dann nicht ausloggt.

Also: Ersetzte beim letzten Posting: Kalinka durch Handlampe


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Juni 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Sache
> 
> Bald haben wir genug Leute zusammen.....dann können wir die Ruine wieder neu hochziehen
> 
> ...



Mit alten Juchem-Teile    und Skeletten, die es nach den TT-Ausscheidungsrennen nicht mehr geschafft haben und unterwegs gestorben sind.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juni 2006)

Apropos TTTT bzw TTTTL

Wie schaut es denn aus mit einem gemeinsamen Tourentag??
Jetzt gibt es auch endlich genug Guides für die Krabbelgruppe....da muss die Karin nicht immer herhalten.

Planung war bei mir ja immer noch das Ahrtal mit Start in Dernau und Zusammenführung aller Gruppen auf dem Krausberg.
Grundsätzlich wollte ich die Sache Samstags fahren.

8. Juli ??

@boris 
Wir könnten ja zusammen z.b. die Einsteigertour schonmal austüfteln und abfahren.

Das währe dann der _ATTTuTTLTT_

Ahrtalteamtomburgundteamtomburglighttourentag


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...8. Juli ??...


 
2. Juli....??



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt gibt es auch endlich genug Guides für die Krabbelgruppe....da muss die Karin nicht immer herhalten...



Wär' ja auch bisher kein Problem gewesen. Im TTL haben ja auch mehrere ein GPS-Gerät, da kann man demnächst auch mit zusätzlichen Co-Guides (4 Augen sehen mehr...) hantieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Planung war bei mir ja immer noch das Ahrtal mit Start in Dernau und Zusammenführung aller Gruppen auf dem Krausberg.


Die Tour geht über 2,5km??


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour geht über 2,5km??


 
Ja, aber nur mit richtiger Schreibweise:

Die Tour geht über 2,5*h*km!!

TTL steht für Team Tomburg, lerne Leiden, ohne zu klagen

VG Martin


----------



## Balu. (6. Juni 2006)

> ERNST= Maximal 100 - 150 HM, KM ungefähr 45, wirklich eine Flachlandtirolerrunde überiegend auf FAB und Feldwegen, quasi eine Spinningrunde in der freien Natur.



Das schreit nach meinem Suicide-gear


----------



## Cheetah (6. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Das schreit nach meinem Suicide-gear


Ach der Herr der sich auch unbenannt hat.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> *Team Tomburg Light (TTL).*​



Schöne Einleitung, Helmut! Wünsche dem Team jede Menge gute, gelungene Touren (an denen der Siegkreis Außenposten sich sicher das ein oder andere mal gern einklinken wird ), und jede Menge Spaß unterwegs!


----------



## Balu. (6. Juni 2006)

> Ach der Herr der sich auch unbenannt hat.



Ich wollte diese störenden Zahlen schon immer loswerden, hatte auch vorher schon Kontakt zu den Admins aufgenommen, aber der "Balu" ist schon besetzt und seit Jahren inaktiv, dann wenigstens so !


----------



## meg-71 (6. Juni 2006)

@Uwe ich wäre auch für den 2.Juli wie Helmut vorgeschlagen hat, und beim schon mal abfahren könnte ich auch behilflich sein. Was ist den mit Do. 15.7 da hatten Boris und ich schon mal über ne Ahrtaltour nachgedacht.
M.f.G. Michael


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juni 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was ist den mit Do. 15.7 ...


 

15.*06*. ...?


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos TTTT bzw TTTTL
> 
> Wie schaut es denn aus mit einem gemeinsamen Tourentag??
> Jetzt gibt es auch endlich genug Guides für die Krabbelgruppe....da muss die Karin nicht immer herhalten.
> ...



Klaro, bin dabei!!!


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Juli....??



Kann ich nicht.

1. Juli  
2. Juli :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (7. Juni 2006)

Ich bin meiner Zeit voraus 15.06. meinte ich natürlich.


----------



## Scaramouche (7. Juni 2006)

Weiterhin schöne Trails unter neuem Namen  . Peter und ich werden sicher wieder die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren. In den Sommerferien können wir auch Mittwochs. Aber nur wenn mit SchaltafelnüberquerendeWassergräben ausgelassen werden. 

08.07.06 würde bei uns auch prima passen.


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (7. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos TTTT bzw TTTTL
> 
> Wie schaut es denn aus mit einem gemeinsamen Tourentag??
> Jetzt gibt es auch endlich genug Guides für die Krabbelgruppe....da muss die Karin nicht immer herhalten.
> ...


ahhh...jetzt wird's interessant! ähm, 9. juli ist ctf in bad neuenahr (siehe www.rsv-sturmvogel.de) vielleicht haben da auch ein paar interesse? und das könnte ja dann mit dem 8. u.u. konditionsmäßig schwierig werden ;-)
sehr schöne tour ist auch: 'start in Bachem (ahrweiler) hoch nach Ramersbach, runter ins Staffeler Tal, in Kesseling rauf zum Steinerberghaus, kleine Pause, und schöner Downhill nach Altenahr und über die Ahrschleife zurück nach Ahrweiler. 40km.' Um mich mal so als Fremdling hier einzubringen, der sich gerne anschließt 
gruß markus


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juni 2006)

Ahrtal-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> ... und das könnte ja dann mit dem 8. u.u. konditionsmäßig schwierig werden ;-)


 
Dafür gibt es ja im Regelfall mind. zwei Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen/Strecken (aber gemeinsam Ziel/Abschluss), so dass man sich konditionsmäßig etwas aussuchen kann. Also sozusagen eine "Insider-CTF"  .


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juni 2006)

Wir (8 Biker) sind zurück  ! Näheres erfolgt sicherlich ausführlich vom Guide. Aber ungewohnt waaaaarm und staubig war es, man schrammt schon bedenklich am Hitzekollaps vorbei. Und plötzlich ist alle Welt im Wald unterwegs... wo waren die bloß im Winter  ?

Nachfolgend noch die Produkte vom ausgequetschten Garmin:


----------



## Tomibeck (8. Juni 2006)

Hi Leudz fand die Tour gestern auf jedenfall super .
Das war mal ne richtig  schöne lockere Tour wobei die 300 höhen meter die da ausgewehrtet wurden  erträumt sind oder? soviele warend as sicher nicht. Naja weiter so  wenn in 2 Wochen wieder was statt findet binsch sicher wieder dabei mfg Tomibeck


----------



## Hilljumper (8. Juni 2006)

Mein Geko sagt 294 Hm.


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

* +++++ Achtung Werbung +++++ *



Wir feiern ja nun sehr bald 1 Jahr KFL-Team, denn unsere 1.Tour fand ja am 3.Juli 2005 statt. 

Aus diesem Anlass folgt hier nun die Einladung zum 

1. KFL-T-TT  

*Köngsforst Lüderich-Team-Touren Tag*







Fronleichnam Donnerstag  15.06.2006

10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Köln-Brück Am Wildpark 

Abhängig von der Anzahl der Anmeldungen wird es zwei Gruppen geben 

*1. leichte Gruppe *  

Guide: Montana ca. 40 km   max. 500 hm 

Es geht in ruhigemTempo über Forstautobahnen und ein paar netten geeigneten Singletrails durch den Königsforst und über moderate Steigungen auf den einen oder anderen netten Hügel. 	

*2. mittlere Gruppe*  

Guide : Schnegge   (zurzeit in Planung) 

Die verschärfte etwas schnellere und etwas längere Version für die Fortgeschrittenen. 

Dauer beider Touren ca. 4 Std.  nach dem Ende der Touren treffen wir uns dann alle noch in einem netten urigem Biergarten 

Hier bitte anmelden

Viele Grüsse Guido

*+++++ Werbung off +++++*​


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juni 2006)

TTL-Last-minute-Tour für Kurzentschlossene: Aufgrund der besonderen Ereignisse in der kommenden Woche die gewöhnliche Mittwochs-Tour jetzt schon am Montag, den 12. Juni (Vorteil: Dann hat man's Mittwoch schon hinter sich...).

Geplant ist bei entsprechender Witterung wiederum eine *landschaftlich* besonders schöne Route mit rd. 25 km und 580 hm. Sollte es wider Erwarten klimatische Ausrutscher geben, wird eine weniger trailmäßige Rollrunde zum Einsatz kommen.

Der Guide haftet für keinerlei Schäden, die durch eine Teilnahme mittel- oder unmittelbar entstehen.

Dauer: ca.3 Stunden (geschätzt) 

Leichter Regen kein Hindernis, jedoch strömender Regen (dafür ist die Strecke nicht geeignet) oder sonstiges Ungemach.

Der Link zum LMB-Date: Hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (10. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> * +++++ Achtung Werbung +++++ *
> 
> Wir feiern ja nun sehr bald 1 Jahr KFL-Team, denn unsere 1.Tour fand ja am 3.Juli 2005 statt.
> Aus diesem Anlass folgt hier nun die Einladung zum
> ...




*Das ist sehr, sehr, schade.* 
Ich wäre gerne zum Gegenbesuch gekommen um das KFL ihrem TT zu unterstützen und die Frauenquote zu heben!
Ich sammle aber ein paar Mitglieder des TT in Bayern auf, wo sie nach ihrer Tour de allemagne&france mit ihren Bikes stranden werden.
Ich hoffe, das wird nicht der letzte KLF-T-TT ein ​


----------



## inimtb (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 8./9.07. ist ganz schlecht!!!! Da können Jens und Ines nicht


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Juni 2006)

@ Karin  : Lieb, das Du Dich mit Deinen Sorgen und Nöten intuitiv an das TTL wendest  .... aber Dein Kummer betrifft eine Tour der Königsforster, das TTL ist (naturgemäß immer) absolut unschuldig. Sicherlich hat aber Guido alias Montana vom KFL hier schon längst mitgelesen.  

Schad' dat Ihr (Karin + TT) da net könnt!


----------



## Hilljumper (11. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich es morgen zeitlich hinbekomme, fahre ich mit. Anmeldung erfolgt dann bis morgen Mittag. Ich muß sehen, wie meine -Termine morgen laufen. aber 25 km und 560 hM klingt so, als ob ich es schaffen könnte.

Vielleicht bis morgen


----------



## Tomibeck (11. Juni 2006)

Lol wollte nur mal was los werden : Einige erinnern sich sicher noch an Mittwoch da versperrte uns doch tatsächlich ein ca.  3 Meter tiefer graben den weg. Da fahre ich gestern nichts ahnend ne private flachlandtour (GA1)  da falle ich zwischen  Erftstadt und  Frechen fast  in eben genau diesen Graben. Wollte damit nur sagen das wir offensichtlich lange nach nem Ende des Grabens hätten suchen können. Naja schönen Abend noch *und Hilljumper deine SIGNATUR überlese ch jetzt einfach ma Gnadenlos (WM)*


----------



## Balu. (11. Juni 2006)

> Wenn ich es morgen zeitlich hinbekomme, fahre ich mit. Anmeldung erfolgt dann bis morgen Mittag. Ich muß sehen, wie meine -Termine morgen laufen. aber 25 km und 560 hM klingt so, als ob ich es schaffen könnte.
> 
> Vielleicht bis morgen



 

Dito !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Helmut,

schöne Feierabendrunde hast Du da hingezaubert, sehr traillastig und anspruchsvoll  

Wir sollten mal eine Tagesveranstaltung in Deinem Revier durchführen!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Juni 2006)

Die vorverlegte Wochentour führte das TTL auch dieses Mal hauptsächlich in das ruhige, beschauliche Sahrbachtal. Als Mitfahrer konnten diesmal

Grüner Frosch alias Boris
Janne-man alias Jan
Meg71 alias Michael
vom Verfasser dieser Zeilen

begrüßt werden. Leider musste der ein oder andere potentielle Mitfahrer im Vorfeld der Tour absagen.

Die Route 






führte uns nahezu schnellstmöglich in den Beherberungsort des weltbekannten Eifeldomes: Houverath. Gleich am Ortsrand findet sich der Einstieg zum ersten Trail dieser Tour - fachkundlich begleitet durch die heranwachsende Jugend, die lautstark vor der Steilheit des Trails warnend den Fahrerpulk die ersten Meter begleitete.

Das folgende Foto zeigt einen Grünen Frosch im Grünen auf gerade diesem Trail, wobei






auch Michael ein durchaus fotogenes Bild abgibt:






Kurz vor Erreichen des Sahrbaches wurde, teils auf schmalem Schiebepfad, wieder Höhe gewonnen und durch junge, lichte Eichenwälder fahrend der nächste Trail, diesmal noch etwas sturzflughafter, wiederum Richtung Sahrbach in Angriff genommen. Dieser mündet in einen als Reitweg mißbrauchten Waldweg, auf dem es dank der Trockenheit hoppelnd wieder nach oben ging - Richtung Seeligen bzw. zur Martinshütte, an der eine kurze Rast eingelegt wurde.

Bezüglich des nächsten Trails wurde aufgrund der negativen Erfahrung einiger regionaler Mitforiker auf die Verwendung/Mitführung technischer (Kampf-) Gase zurückgegriffen - es sollte ja keine bösen Überraschungen geben  .






Wir konnten nun aufgrund unserer technischen Überlegenheit in aller Ruhe jedweder Gefahr des "Wespentrails" ins Auge sehen  !

Das Bild zeigt Michael, während Jan und Boris scheinbar sorgenvoll im Hintergrund zu sehen sind....






....um dann selbst genußvoll dem Wespentrail zufolgen.






Das nachfolgende Foto wurde von der "Paßhöhe" des Wespentrails aufgenommen und zeigt - neben den Akteuren - eine der wenigen Bänke der Eifel, die aufgrund des Wegeszustandes weitgehend rentnerfrei sein dürfte.






Wieder im Tal der Sahr angekommen, wurde (ebenfalls wieder) der Weg nach Norden eingeschlagen, um an dem Radioteleskop Effelsberg und dem Gut Unterdickt, quasi der Hausrunde des Guides folgend, noch ein paar Trails am Hunnensiefen abzufahren und bei einem Gläschen den Tourtag ausklingen zu lassen. Ach ja: Michael war diesmal per Radl von Meckenheim aufgebrochen  .

Das Tourergebnis stellt sich laut Garmin wie folgt dar:






Und entsprach somit im Großen und Ganzen der Tourausschreibung  .


----------



## Janne-man (13. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Die vorverlegte Wochentour führte das TTL auch dieses Mal hauptsächlich in das ruhige, beschauliche Sahrbachtal. Als Mitfahrer konnten diesmal...



Die Tour war spitze!  
Wetter super, gute Route und der Wespentrail ist erste Sahne. 

Jan


----------



## Hilljumper (13. Juni 2006)

Schöne Tour 

Ich habe dafüer gestern 2,5 Stunden im Autobahnstau gehangen, ganz toll


----------



## meg-71 (13. Juni 2006)

Das war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern mit tollen Trails bei endlich bestem Wetter.Danke auch noch mal an Helmut der uns wie immer bewirtete sonst wäre ich bei meiner Zusatzschleife verdurstet. Am Ende hatte ich dann 62km auf dem Tacho, mich bei den Waschbrettern im rheinbacher Stadtwald auf die Nase gelegt und in der Badewanne dann noch so einen ekligen Blutsauger an meinem Bein gefunden.
M.f.G. Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Juni 2006)

Ich hol mal unseren Träht aus der Versenkung 

Die Mittwochs-, Sommeranfangs-, längster Tag hell tour ist online , wird eine unspektakuläre Runde, besonders für Gelenkgeschädigte jeglicher Art   gut zu erfahren.


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juni 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> ...hell tour ...


 
Eine  Höllen-Tour  ? Ich hoffe nicht  .


----------



## supasini (19. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tourergebnis stellt sich laut Garmin wie folgt dar:



Hi Eifelwolf, 
kannst du mir die Track-Datei zukommen lassen? am liebsten an meine private Mail Adresse martin.sina [at] die-sinis.de
das wäre echt prima!
lg, martin


----------



## Balu. (21. Juni 2006)

Sorry,

wurde für heute abend von Tobi.ass zum guiden abgeworben !

Nächstes Mal gerne wieder !!


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Juni 2006)

Jede Tour hat eine Ende, auch die heutige! Der Grüne Frosch hat eine Rollrunde von Obikoven über Dünstekoven, Rheinbach, Hilberath, Kalenborn, Burg Münchhausen und zurück nach Obikoven ausgetüfftelt. Weitere Details gibt sicherlich noch der Guide preis. 

Mein Tacho erzählt etwas von 61 km bei einer Fahrzeit von 2:58, was einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20,64 km/h entspricht, dies bei 600 hm - ich bin zufrieden, meine Herren  ! Nachfolgend die Exkremente des Garmin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Jede Tour hat eine Ende, auch die heutige! Der Grüne Frosch hat eine Rollrunde von Obikoven über Dünstekoven, Rheinbach, Hilberath, Kalenborn, Burg Münchhausen und zurück nach Obikoven ausgetüfftelt. Weitere Details gibt sicherlich noch der Guide preis.
> 
> Mein Tacho erzählt etwas von 61 km bei einer Fahrzeit von 2:58, was einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20,64 km/h entspricht, dies bei 600 hm - ich bin zufrieden, meine Herren  ! Nachfolgend die Exkremente des Garmin:



Was soll ich dazu noch schreiben? 

War eine angenehme Spinningrunde, wo abwechselnd mal der Eifelwolf als Leittier, Spooky als Bergziege und Focus-Rider als Bergabraser das Tempo bestimmten 

Wiederholung im Winter!!!!


----------



## Spooky (22. Juni 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich dazu noch schreiben?
> 
> War eine angenehme Spinningrunde, wo abwechselnd mal der Eifelwolf als Leittier, Spooky als Bergziege und Focus-Rider als Bergabraser das Tempo bestimmten
> 
> Wiederholung im Winter!!!!



Hab ich was verpasst  

Bin beim nächsten Mal gerne wieder dabei, war ne angehme Runde mit netten Leuten  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Focus-Rider (22. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mein Tacho erzählt etwas von 61 km bei einer Fahrzeit von 2:58, was einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20,64 km/h entspricht, dies bei 600 hm - ich bin zufrieden, meine Herren  !
> ...




da muss ich mir anhören:"deine kondition war auch mal besser"   


war aber trotzdem eine schöne Tour


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Juni 2006)

Plant keiner eine Tour am 24.06??? 

Suche noch etwas zum Mitfahren!!


----------



## meg-71 (22. Juni 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Plant keiner eine Tour am 24.06???
> 
> Suche noch etwas zum Mitfahren!!


Hi Boris 
wir können ja schon mal ein kleines Ründchen an der Ahr drehen und deine Tour für den 1.07. auskundschaften. Ab 10Uhr wäre ich für jede Schandtat bereit. Gruß Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Boris
> wir können ja schon mal ein kleines Ründchen an der Ahr drehen und deine Tour für den 1.07. auskundschaften. Ab 10Uhr wäre ich für jede Schandtat bereit. Gruß Michael



OK, lass uns um 10:00 Uhr in Kalenborn treffen  Wie weit, wie lang - schauen mer mal. 

Wer noch mitfahren möchte: 24.06.06 - 10 Uhr in Kalenborn, Anfahrtsbeschreibung siehe Termin für den 01.07.06.


----------



## Janne-man (23. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin,

da hat der Boris ja gute Chancen, seine Ahr-Runde endlich fertig zu kriegen!

Ich habe nämlich morgen keine Zeit und komm' nicht mit... 
Aber so ganz ohne Unwetter oder plötzliche Allergie-Anfälle wird es bestimmt langweilig!  

Ob ich am 1.7. mitkomme überlege ich mir nochmal. Das wird eine knackige Runde...  


Jan


----------



## meg-71 (23. Juni 2006)

10 uhr geht klar. gruß michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2006)

Janne-man schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> da hat der Boris ja gute Chancen, seine Ahr-Runde endlich fertig zu kriegen!
> 
> ...



Da Du ja nicht dabei bist, haben wir diesesmal wirklich eine Chance, unterwegs nicht von Bäumen erschlagen zu werden  Das mit dem 1.7. wird schon passen, die Kondition kommt in Deinem Alter automatisch schon bei der Tour, und nicht wie bei mir alten Sack nach 100.000 Seniorenrunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> OK, lass uns um 10:00 Uhr in Kalenborn treffen  Wie weit, wie lang - schauen mer mal.
> 
> Wer noch mitfahren möchte: 24.06.06 - 10 Uhr in Kalenborn, Anfahrtsbeschreibung siehe Termin für den 01.07.06.



Ich bin wohl auch morgen im Ahrtal unterwegs. Um 10 werd ich allerdings noch auf der Arbeit sein. Ich denke, vor 12 bin ich nicht vor Ort. Ich nehm mal mein Handy mit, vielleicht kann man sich ja noch auf der Strecke treffen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin wohl auch morgen im Ahrtal unterwegs. Um 10 werd ich allerdings noch auf der Arbeit sein. Ich denke, vor 12 bin ich nicht vor Ort. Ich nehm mal mein Handy mit, vielleicht kann man sich ja noch auf der Strecke treffen.



Hab ebenfalls mein Handy mit!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Juni 2006)

Kurzer Tourbericht:

Heute trafen sich 3 Musketiere, genannt Meg-71, Schnegge und grüner Frosch, die trotz der drohenden Hitze und Zeitdruck, pünktlich zum 17:00 Uhr wieder zurück zu sein, in Kalenborn. 

Nachdem die ersten 1:30 Stunden vergangen sind, stoß das 4te Musketier, Handlampe, hinzu.

Es ging u.a. auch über den Hornberg, der aber gar nicht so mitspielen wollte. Der  Reifenschaden vom grünen Frosch ist gerade behoben worden, da hat ein Ast das Schaltwerk des Musketier Handlampe abgerissen. Es gelang leider nicht, dieses wieder ans laufen zu bringen, so mußte Handlampe, der sowieso schon einen schwarzen Tag erleben durfte, auch noch zum Auto zurückschieben. Es gibt halt Tage, die sollte man einfach vergessen  

Die Übriggebliebenen haben noch die 5 Täler erfahren, mein Tacho zeigte 1980 HM, 69,50 KM und 14er Schnitt an.

Vielen Dank den Mitfahrern, schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Janne-man (25. Juni 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzer Tourbericht:
> 
> ..., mein Tacho zeigte 1980 HM, 69,50 KM und 14er Schnitt an.



Moin Moin,

das war ja mal ordentlich!  
Gut, dass ich am nächsten Wochenende nicht kann.  

Jan

PS: Ich werde hier gerade gezwungen noch zu erwähnen, dass meine Freundin am Freitag 50km mit mir gefahren ist. Und das ohne zu maulen! (Zumindest nicht wegen der Strecke... )


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Juni 2006)

Janne-man schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich werde hier gerade gezwungen noch zu erwähnen, dass meine Freundin am Freitag 50km mit mir gefahren ist. Und das ohne zu maulen! (Zumindest nicht wegen der Strecke... )



Aufnahmeprüfung geschafft, bei der nächsten gemütlichen Kottenforstrunde muß Sie jetzt mit uns fahren!


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Juni 2006)

*Das TTL wildert diesmal in fremden Revieren:* Im südwestlichen Bereich von Euskirchen wartet am Mittwoch, dem 28.06.2006, eine Trailrunde um Euskirchen auf uns. Basis ist eine Trailroute aus Supasini's Nähkästchen, die aufgrund der abendlichen Zeitvorgabe etwas verkürzt wurde.




 
Geplant ist bei entsprechender Witterung (bei Gewitter und Dauersieff wird nicht gefahren) eine Route mit rd. 36 km und 700 hm. 

Treffpunkt: Wanderparkplatz "Hardtburg". Die Hardtburg nebst zugehörigem Wanderparkplatz liegt zwischen Euskirchen-Stotzheim und Euskirchen-Kuchenheim und ist in beiden Orten gut ausgeschildert. Die Hardtburg selbst liegt rund 200 m hinter dem Wanderparkplatz (Treffpunkt). 

Der Guide haftet für keinerlei Schäden, die durch eine Teilnahme mittel- oder unmittelbar entstehen.

Dauer: ca. 3 Stunden (geschätzt).

LMB-Link: hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (26. Juni 2006)

* WERBUNG EIN ​*

Die Fortsetzung von 
*
KFL and Friends meets highlifecruiser*

gibts demnächst hier  


* WERBUNG AUS  *​




Nun zum Lobhuddelei-Modus  :

Dank an Boris für die schöne Alpencrossvorbereitungsrunde    

Ich konnt' übrigens auch sehr gut schlafen  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## meg-71 (26. Juni 2006)

So nachdem ich den Samstag nur noch tot auf der Couch gelegen habe und Sonntag auch nur rumgesumpft habe muß ich doch auch noch meinen Kommentar zur kleinen samstags Tour abgeben.
Es war eine tolle Tour mit reichlich Höhenmetern, tollen Aussichten, schmalen Trails,einigen Pannen und für mich 300Hm zu viel.
Trotzdem hat es mir spaß gemacht und Danke noch an Euch das Ihr immer auf mich gewartet habt.
So nun noch ein paar Bilder:





[/url][/img]
Saffenburg





[/url][/img]
Die Gang





[/url][/img]
Der Meister vor einem kniffligen Riff





[/url][/img]
Zur Schnegge gemacht





[/url][/img]
Erleuchtete Pfade

Gruß Michael


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Juni 2006)

... *neid* ...


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juni 2006)

Goile Perspektive, Micha  



....da war mein Rad noch heile


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Juni 2006)

Geschafft, wir sind zurück! Die heutige TTL-Wochentour, an der

_Daywalker74 alias Thomas_
_Grüner Frosch alias Boris_
_Janne-man alias Jan_
_meg-71 alias Michael_
_Supasini alias Martin_
_und der Verfasser_

teilgenommen haben, führte uns über eine traillastige Route von der Hardtburg bei EU-Stotzheim aus über Kreuzweingarten zum Billiger Wald, weiter nach Satzvey an den Katzensteinen vorbei zum Hochwildschutzpark. Weiter ging es an Kommern vorbei nach Mechernich, hoch zum Elefantenkopf, der nun kein papierner Unbekannter mehr ist, und über Kommern zurück zur schönen Schavener Heide. Über Satzvey ging es dann zur Hardtburg zurück.

Zugrunde lag dieser Tour eine von Supasini ausgetüfftelte Trailroute, die es, wie wir heute erfahren durften, in sich hat. 
Ich habe mich daher auch besonders über Supasinis Teilnahme gefreut, der natürlich sofort das Guiding übernahm und mich von der aufwendigen Navigation mit dem Garmin befreite - mercí !

Wir werden dem Rest des TTL diese Tour wärmstens empfehlen! Leider hatte mein Tacho einen temporären Aussetzer, so dass ich diesbezüglich auf die Mitfahrer und auf die - meist etwas abweichenden - Daten des entsafteten Garmin (42 km, 852 hm)verweisen muss.

Schäden: Einen Platten am Rad von Michael, sinnigerweise verstarb der Schlauch auf einem Friedhof, und der Hintern von Boris' Cube wackelt wegen ausgelutschten Lagern wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Dazu heftiger Zeckenbefall (meist bei mir) und mehrfache Mordversuche durch Hunde (komischerweise auch auf meine Person gerichtet )


----------



## supasini (29. Juni 2006)

ja eifelwolf, so war's!
hat mir großen Spaß gemacht mit euch "im Schlepptau", super, dass du die Runde eingestellt hast. Ich traue mich nie so richtig, weil ich die langfristige Radel-Planung nicht so hinbekomme.

Aber hiermit ein Versprechen: ich werde in diesem Jahr noch die komplette Trailrunde einstellen und guiden.

Übrigens habe ich gestern nacht noch 2 Zecken von meinen Beinem entfernt, die gerade dabei waren, mit ihrer Mahlzeit zu beginnen (ich glaube sie waren beide noch auf dem Weg in die blutführenden Schichten...)
Zum Glück habe ich keine Hunde mitgeschleppt!


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Juni 2006)

Meinen Dank an beide Guides. 

Wiederholung auf jeden Fall erwünscht, nur könnte der Trail-Anteil etwas höher ausfallen   . 

@ Supasini: Es ist meine erste Tour incl. Fremdenführer gewesen . Da soll einer sagen, Mountainbike bildet nicht!!!!


----------



## supasini (30. Juni 2006)

jaja, mach dich nur lustich über mich, is mir egal, in 1:30 h sitze ich im Auto, fahre in den Süden und morgen früh starten wir am Bodensee um zum Gardasee auf möglichst schwachsinnigen = trailigen Strecken zu kommen. 
wenn ich zurückbin werde ich dann extra für dich mal eine reine Asphalt-MTB-Runde basteln und mir dabei ein Pflaster über den Mund kleben!


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Kollegen/in!

Aufwachen 


Unsere Mittwochsrunde ist ausgeschrieben! 

Ihr könnt den Alkohol ausdünsten!!!!  

Zack Zack, anmelden - ist auch wirklich gemütlich!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1290

Ich wünsche Euch noch einen erfolgreichen Dienstagabend


----------



## Hilljumper (3. Juli 2006)

Gute Gelegenheit, meinen neuen Laufradsatz auszutesten 


Bis dahin gilt: Wir gewinnen auch ohne Frings......ole ole oleeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomibeck (4. Juli 2006)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: könnten wir nicht ne stunde früher starten???   ich mein wegen dem zweiten halbfinale würd ja schon gerne sehen wir der ZIZU den Portugiesen was vorspielt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Juli 2006)

Tomibeck schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage in die Runde: könnten wir nicht ne stunde früher starten???   ich mein wegen dem zweiten halbfinale würd ja schon gerne sehen wir der ZIZU den Portugiesen was vorspielt.




Eventuell eine halbe Stunde früher.

An die bisher Angemeldeten- Wie sieht es aus, sollen wir um 17:30 starten?


----------



## Janne-man (5. Juli 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell eine halbe Stunde früher.
> 
> An die bisher Angemeldeten- Wie sieht es aus, sollen wir um 17:30 starten?



Hab' mich grad angemeldet. Wegen mir passt 17:30. Aber gerade so, also bitte evt. 5 Minuten warten (oder zu Hause abholen  ).


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2006)

17.30 Uhr wird eng, aber eInen Versuch wert. Auch "Wallbreaker" wird am rotieren sein, kommt er doch extra aus Berlin angereist .


----------



## Janne-man (5. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> 17.30 Uhr wird eng, aber eInen Versuch wert. Auch "Wallbreaker" wird am rotieren sein, kommt er doch extra aus Berlin angereist .



 



 *->*


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2006)

Janne-man schrieb:
			
		

> *->*


 
=


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juli 2006)

Janne-man schrieb:
			
		

> *->*




Ihr ITAKER  Der Grüne Frosch wird Euch heute im Sumpf zurücklassen


----------



## Janne-man (5. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass unsere fussballbegeisterte Forums-Amphibie wegen einer Anspielung auf ein gestriges Sportereignis ihre Farbe aufgrund gesteigerten Blutdrucks von grün zu rot ändert...  

Aber bis zum Knallfrosch bringen wir ihn nie. Er ist ja Amazonen-trainiert!


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juli 2006)

Janne-man schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass unsere fussballbegeisterte Forums-Amphibie wegen einer Anspielung auf ein gestriges Sportereignis ihre Farbe aufgrund gesteigerten Blutdrucks von grün zu rot ändert...
> 
> Aber bis zum Knallfrosch bringen wir ihn nie. Er ist ja Amazonen-trainiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (5. Juli 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

>



Hallo Du alte Teufelsunke  

also wenn ihr mir ganz lieb  versprecht, dass es nich' regnet, mach ich heute früher Feierabend  und helf' euch den Kottenforst unsicher zu machen  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2006)

Ganz frisch:

_Amtliche WARNUNG vor GEWITTER mit STURMBÖEN und STARKREGEN 

für Rhein-Sieg-Kreis 

gültig von: Mittwoch, 05.07.06 14:00 Uhr 
bis: Mittwoch, 05.07.06 16:00 Uhr 

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Mittwoch, 05.07.06 13:57 Uhr 

Erste, teils kräftige Hitzegewitter. Starkregen, Hagel und 
Sturmböen möglich. 

Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren: 
- einzelne herabstürzende Äste, herabfallende Gegenstände 
- kurzzeitige Verkehrsbehinderungen während des Platzregens 
möglich 
- örtlich Blitzschäden 
Bei Blitzschlag besteht Lebensgefahr! 

DWD / RZ Essen 
= 
_
Da werden wir auf der Lauer liegen, wie das hier so wird....


----------



## Schnegge (5. Juli 2006)

In Köln gehts gerade los  . Da kann am mal früher weg und dann  ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2006)

Jo, auf dem Papier siehts hier auch schon schlechter aus:

_Amtliche UNWETTERWARNUNG vor SCHWEREM GEWITTER mit HEFTIGEM 
STARKREGEN 

für Rhein-Sieg-Kreis 

gültig von: Mittwoch, 05.07.06 14:30 Uhr 
bis: Mittwoch, 05.07.06 17:00 Uhr 

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Mittwoch, 05.07.06 14:30 Uhr 

Kräftige Gewitter, örtlich unwetterartig mit Starkeregen um 25 
L7 Qm in einer Std. und Hagel um 2 cm. Sturmböen möglich. 

Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren: 
- Überflutungen von Kellern und Strassen möglich 
- örtlich Überschwemmungen von Bächen und kleineren Flüssen 
möglich 

DWD / RZ Essen _

Das Wetterradar zeigt einzelne Gewitterzellen, die nach Norden ziehen. Muss man halt einmal abwarten, ob und was im Kottenforst so abgeht....


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Juli 2006)

Derzeit Gewittergrollen über Obi und denm Kottenforst. Es hat eben ein wenig geregnet. Sehr hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit


Unwetterwarnung für Bonn und die Region
Der Deutsche Wetterdienst warnt vor kräftigen Hitzegewittern in Bonn und dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis. Bis zum späten Nachmittag ist mit Starkregen, Hagel und heftigen Sturmböen zu rechnen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juli 2006)

Gewitter weg, wir fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomibeck (5. Juli 2006)

DAS ist doch ein Wo rt


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2006)

Hoffentlich ist in Obikoven niemand vom Blitz erschlagen worden  . Zurück in meiner Heimat, schien dort schon wieder die Sonne bei fast lückenlosem blauen Himmel. Da die gefallenen Niederschläge < 1ml waren, gab es auch keine matschigen Wege, nur etwas "staubgebunden". Also habe ich gleich das Rädchen vom Auto Richtung Wald bzw. Hausrunde gelenkt.

Widerlich war nur die Schwüle und die fiesen Bremsen....


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Juli 2006)

Hi Kollegen,

das Wetter wurde nach dem Start in Obikoven besser, die Wege sind teilweise ganz schön naß gewesen. 

Wir sind noch ca. 2 Std. kreuz und quer durch den Kottenforst gefahren und wurden mit Sonnenschein belohnt! 

Auf so ein Gewitter können wir aber in Zukunft verzichten 

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juli 2006)

Nächste Wochentour des TTL am Mittwoch, den 12. Juli 2006, unter dem Tour-Motto:

_Back to the roots!_​Ähnlich der Tour im Kottenforst vorige Woche ist dies eine Soft-Tour mit (planmäßig) *unter 550 Höhenmetern* und lediglich etwa *20 Kilometern Streckenlänge* mit trotzdem ansprechender Routenführung durch das landschaftlich schöne Ahrtal, welches das ein oder andere optische Highlight verspricht. Insoweit ist diese Tour nix für Gasgeber und Höhenmetersammler, sondern eher für den genußsüchtigen Feierabendbiker.

Und es wäre natürlich schön, wenn der ein oder andere uns bisher noch unbekannte Biker besuchen würde.



 
Treffpunkt ist um 18.00 Uhr der unweit der Ahrbrücke gelegene Parkplatz des Bahnhofes Altenahr. Je nach Wunsch können nach der Tour noch gemeinsam die Altenahrer Eisvorräte dezimiert werden  .

Zugehöriger LMB-Link hier!


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (10. Juli 2006)

fein,fein,
da wir für mittwoch eh ne tour geplant hatten, werden wir mal fix nach altenahr radeln und uns gerne anschließen.
ist eigentlich jemand von euch gestern in neuenahr bei der ctf mitgefahren? war meine erste teilnahme an solch einer veranstaltung und nicht die letzte. hat echt spass gemacht, nur leider hat man wenig teilnehmer auf der großen runde getroffen, lediglich bei den versorgungspunkten traf man sich, doch irgendwie kam man auch dort nicht ins gespräch miteinander. schade, aber ich freu mich auf die nächste ctf wohl in ochtendung.
also, bis mittwoch
gruß markus


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juli 2006)

Super, Markus  !

Bei der gestrigen CTF waren wohl "Handlampe" und "Daywalker74" von unserer älteren (alten...?) Schwester "Team Tomburg" unterwegs (siehe Thread Team Tomburg), das TTL war an der CTF in Andernach beteiligt. Da haben wir unterwegs auch kaum jemanden getroffen, und die Verpflegungsstationen war teilweise schon abgebaut....


----------



## Riderin (10. Juli 2006)

schaaaaaaaaaaade, die Startzeit ist zu früh :-(


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Juli 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> schaaaaaaaaaaade, die Startzeit ist zu früh :-(


 
"Viiiieeel zu früh" oder nur "zu früh"......  ?


----------



## Günni69 (11. Juli 2006)

Sorry, aber ich kann leider mit der Abkürzung CTF nichts anfangen. Bitte eine kurze Erklärung für einen Newbie. Danke


----------



## Bikenstoffel (11. Juli 2006)

Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich kann leider mit der Abkürzung CTF nichts anfangen. Bitte eine kurze Erklärung für einen Newbie. Danke




CTF = Country-Touristik-Fahrt

gibt es auch für die Rennradler als RTF

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (11. Juli 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Erklärung und hört sich interessant an, da es anscheinend auch für ein Einsteiger geeignet ist. 
Kann bei solch einer Veranstaltung eigentlich jeder mitfahren, oder gibt es da bestimmte Vorraussetzungen?

@ TTL Team

Sorry, wenn ich hier euren Thread dafür missbrauche.


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Juli 2006)

Bitteschön, Günni69  !

Bei der CTF kann (wie bei der RTF) letztlich jeder mitfahren, der Fahrradfahren ohne Stützrädchen kann: Eine Zeit wird nicht genommen, meist finden sich 3 von der Länge und Höhenmeter unterschiedliche Routen im Angebot. BDR-Mitglieder erhalten meist "Wertungspunkte" je nach ausgewählter Route, x Punkte ergeben dann die silberne o. ä . Anstecknadel und sonstiges Lametta. Verpflegungsstationen bessern die Nahrungsverhältnisse unterwegs auf, können aber eigene mitgeführte Kost nicht gänzlich ersetzen.

Bei vielen CTF gibt es einen LMB-Termin hier im Forum, bei denen sich die Biker(innen) aus der Region am Start zur angegebenen Startzeit sammeln und eine Gruppe bilden können. Für die nächste CTF in Ochtendung gibt es hier zumindest einen Thread.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juli 2006)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet und werde direkt von der Arbeit versuchen, mich zu euch durch zu schlagen. 
Es gibt da allerdings zwei Unsicherheitsfaktoren:

1. Das Wetter (es sind wohl Gewitter angesagt)
2. Die Technik

Ich war wohl am Samstag bei Meister Juchem und er hat mir beide Räder wieder heile gemacht:
Am Hardtail: Schaltauge gerichtet, Bohrung vergrößert, Gewinde geschnitten, Gewindeeinsatz eingedreht.
Am Fully (ich hatte vermutet, dass das Hauptlager ausgelutscht ist- das Ding hatte voll Spiel und hat geknarkst wie ein altes Bett beim nudeln) : Distanzhülse abgedreht, neue Schraube eingesetzt

Fertig  

Im Gesamten eine Sache von 15 Minuten: Kosten 5 Euro für die Kaffeekasse
Tja, das hat die Familie Juchem schon ziemlich gut drauf.

Nur, jetzt kommen die neuen Probleme:

Am Hardtail: Nach dem Kontakt mit dem dicken Ast, welchem ja auch das Schaltauge zum Opfer fiel: Speiche gerissen- Kette verbogen.

Hab ich alles gerade gemacht- musste halt nur eine neue Kette nehmen, tja, und die harmoniert nicht mehr so wirklich mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt.

....und am Fully.......leckt seit der letzten Tour die Gabel- NA SUPER


....aber wenn es eh regnen soll, komm ich halt mit dem Matschrad....das ist noch ganz


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich auch mal angemeldet und werde direkt von der Arbeit versuchen, mich zu euch durch zu schlagen.
> Es gibt da allerdings zwei Unsicherheitsfaktoren:
> 
> 1. Das Wetter (es sind wohl Gewitter angesagt)
> ...



Nix Gewitter - nur schönes Wetter ist angesagt!!!! 

Bei Defekt: Hab noch einen Platz für die Rückkehr frei!


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juli 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Defekt: Hab noch einen Platz für die Rückkehr frei!




...da wollte ich dich eh mal nach gefragt haben....hätte ich die Bahnrückfahrt gespart.


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...da wollte ich dich eh mal nach gefragt haben....hätte ich die Bahnrückfahrt gespart.


Loggisch - bist schon eingeplant


----------



## Cheetah (11. Juli 2006)

Wie sieht es mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft ab Troisdorf aus?


----------



## Giom (11. Juli 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft ab Troisdorf aus?



Hi,
ich kann leider 18h00 nicht, aber boris sehe ich am Sonntag... nicht wahr Boris?
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Janne-man (12. Juli 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Gewitter - nur schönes Wetter ist angesagt!!!!
> 
> Bei Defekt: Hab noch einen Platz für die Rückkehr frei!



Moin,

dein Posteingang ist voll! Wenn du noch einen Platz frei hast, ist einer der Besetzten für mich?  
Wann solls losgehen?

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Juli 2006)

Janne-man schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> dein Posteingang ist voll! Wenn du noch einen Platz frei hast, ist einer der Besetzten für mich?
> Wann solls losgehen?
> ...



Du bist doch schon immer automatisch fließbandartisch eingeplant!


----------



## Splash (12. Juli 2006)

Nachdem ich erst um 17:50 an der Linzer Fähre war und die Herren Redking und Cheetah per Handy nicht erreicht hab, hab ich mir die Fährfahrt erspart und bin heimwärts gefahren, da ich nicht davon ausgegangen bin, dass Ihr so lange warten wolltet. Ich hätt ja wenigstens bescheid gesagt, aber hatte von keinem anderen Teilnehmer die Handy-Nummer. Werd jetzt ne Runde ins 7GB ...


----------



## Riderin (12. Juli 2006)

Wolf, leider viel zu früh :-(

muss Mittwochs bis 19 Uhr arbeiten.
vielleicht klappts ja bald mal, in Eurer Gegend zu fahren.

Grüße Jana


----------



## Montana (13. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank an das Team Tomburg Light für die coole und geschmeidige Tour rund um Altenahr. Echt nette Ausblicke  und sehr leckeres Eis  

Bis möglichst bald

Gruß

Guido


----------



## Redking (13. Juli 2006)

Hier sind die paar Bilder die ich machen konnte!












































































Video 1

Video 2

Video 3

Danke für die Tour!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Juli 2006)

*Bericht zur Soft-Tour des TTL am 12.07.2006 in Altenahr.*


Zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank an Klaus für die Bilder und die tollen (langen) Videos  ! Ähnlich angenehm überrascht war ich durch die hohe Teilnehmerzahl von insgesamt 14 Leuten; gerechnet hatte ich aufgrund der Ausschreibung als "Soft-Tour mit lediglich rd. 20 km Länge und unter 550 Höhenmeter" mit 3 bis 4 Teilnehmer. Aber es kommt ja immer anders als man denkt, manchmal sogar positiv. Das TTL hatte bei seiner Wochentour noch nie so viele Teilnehmer, die zudem z. T. eine weite Anreise hinter sich hatten.

So trafen sich also gestern (in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldung)

Redking
Montana
grüner Frosch
Ahrtal-Biker
Janne-man
Bikenstoffel
Schnegge
Handlampe
Cheetah
Daywalker74
Silberbüchse
Pipowitsch
ein weiterer, noch forumsloser Biker aus dem Ahrtal
sowie der Verfasser
am Bahnhof Altenahr. Das folgende Bild zeigt eine Wartesituation, die nicht, wie das Bild vermuten lassen könnte, aufgrund des schon luftleeren Raumes in einem der Schläuche von Thomas (Daywalker74) Bike ausgelöst wurde (man sieht ihn knieend und freudig sein Rad reparieren), sondern durch das Warten auf noch fehlende angemeldete Teilnehmer.






Nach kurzer Aufwärmphase mittels Umrundung der Engelsley durch das wunderschöne Naturschutzgebiet Langfig (bitte auf Schreibweise achten) ging es zurück nach Altenahr auf den Höhenzug Richtung Kalenborn. Von diesem Schotterweg hat man einen guten Überblick und wird selbst von der Burgruine Are argwöhnisch beäugt.






An der Martinshütte teilte sich kurz die Gruppe: Die "Wildschweingruppe" fuhr planmäßig weiter Richtung Kalenborn/Forsthaus rein ins Wildschweingehege, die "Trailgruppe" mit Uwe (Handlampe) als Guide machte sich auf den Weg zum "Seilbahntrail". Dieser ward zwischenzeitlich jedoch jemandem zum Opfer gefallen und durch einen platten Weg ersetzt worden.

Im Vischeltal fügten sich die Gruppen wieder zu einer zusammen und machten sich auf den längeren, aber beschaulichen Aufstieg nach Krälingen. Die "Bremsenkonzentration" (nicht an den Bikes, sondern insektenmäßig in der Luft) war zeitweise sehr stark, was zu einer beschleunigten Aufnahme des obligatorischen Gruppenbildes beitrug:





*v.l.n.r.: Cheetah, Montana, Grüner Frosch, Janne-man, Schnegge, Handlampe, Ahrtal-Biker, noch Forumsnamensloser, Bikenstoffel, Silberbüchse, Pipowitsch; bequem liegend: Daywalker74; bequem knieend: Redking.*

Über Krälingen und das "Schmitze Pädchen" ging es zurück ins Vischeltal, um dann über Kreuzberg wieder Altenahr zu erreichen. Im Vischeltal hatte sich dann ein Vampir im Tubeless-Hinterrad von Uwes (Handlampes) Bike verbissen und erfolgreich leergesaugt - kein guter Tag für die Wisskirchens!

Boris (Grüner Frosch) schleppte (mittels Kfz) Uwe ab und so traf man sich zum gemeinsamen Eisverzehr bei einem patriotischen Italiener.

Es war schön, einmal wieder neue Gesichter zu sehen und die alten Gesichter wiederzusehen. Leider waren vom TTL nur zwei Fahrer anwesend. Viele neue Pläne wurden gemacht und schlummern in dunklen, aber gut zugänglichen Schubladen, so dass uns um die hiesigen Bike-Aktivitäten nicht Angst werden braucht. 

Weitere Fotos finden sich im Fotoalbum, und auch die sehenswerten Videos von Klaus geben einen guten Eindruck vom gestrigen Tag wieder.

Zum Schluss noch die exkrementierten Produkte des Garmin, welcher eine etwas gegenüber der Planung erhöhte Höhenmeterzahl behauptet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> *v.l.n.r.: Cheetah, Montana, Grüner Frosch, Janne-man, Schnegge, Handlampe, Ahrtal-Biker, noch Forumsnamensloser, Bikenstoffel, Silberbüchse, Pipowitsch; bequem liegend: Daywalker74; bequem knieend: Redking.*



Scheint eine Splitterformation von den legendären Seven-Mountain-Angels zu sein, so wie mir scheint ...


----------



## Riderin (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo Team, 

ist evtl. für Sonntag eine "Lighte" Tour geplant?

Grüße Jana


----------



## Schnegge (13. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir 'nen schönen Dank an den Organisator. War 'ne super Idee  
Die Gruppe war auch mal wieder top . Also bis zum nächten mal... vielleicht gibt's dann ja auch 'ne Schweinekappe...  

@ Riderin: deine Signatur hab ich doch schon mal irgendwo im Bergischen gesehen  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Juli 2006)

Dank an alle für die Blumen  ! Die "Schweinekappe" hat mich heute auch den ganzen Tag verfolgt.... wenn ich mal eine irgendwo sehe...  .

@ Riderin: Der "Grüne Frosch" vom TTL guidet am Samstag eine eher etwas "unlighte" Tour mit rd. 2.000 hm und 70 km   an der Ahr (genaues im LMB). Ansonsten - wie bisher - einmal wöchentlich abends, normalerweise Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, irgendwo in Deutschland  .


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (14. Juli 2006)

na, von mir bekommste auch noch ein paar blümchen , die abfahrt von krählingen hat mir echt super gefallen, schmitz pädchen war ja wie gemacht für's mtb.
schade, am wochenende bin ich in tübingen, sonst wäre die 70km tour mal ne herausforderung gewesen.
werde mittelfristig auch mal ne tour hier im ahrtal einstellen. bis zum nächsten mal,
gruß markus


----------



## Silberbüchse (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle, auch von mir noch (ok, ein bißchen spät, aber Urlauber haben ja nie Zeit... ) vielen Dank für die Klasse Tour, hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch. Ich hoffe, ich kann bald mal wieder mitfahren, dann aber mit tauglichen Reifen... 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Juli 2006)

Immerhin,

bin noch am Leben. Geniale Tour mit genialer Truppe, die Boris da heute auf die Beine gestellt hat. 

Was soll man sagen - die Pannen"zuverlässigkeit" des Nobby Nic ist hoch  - wurde aber beherrscht. Allerlei bekannte Gesichter rauschten durch den Wald  und eine unschlagbare Kameradschaft.

Nach dem Motto "Übermut tut selten gut" mußte ich nach Lind (und die folgenden Anstiege) hoch bluten, wäre ich vorher mal ruhiger gewesen - vielleicht waren es natürlich auch meine technischen Defekte, die erst die Moral und dann den Leidenswillen brachen.

War jedenfalls eine exorbitante Tour mit Bekannten, Unbekannten und Web-Bekannten, die perfekt harmonierten.

Entgegen der Ausschreibung gab's nicht viel FAB, sondern neben grenzgeilen Trails und Gnadenlos-durchrüttel-Strecken die sogenannten Krautwaldstiege, eine Mischung aus den vorhergehenden Kategorien und reichlichst unangenehmer Botanik und Steigung 

Na ja, freundliche Eifelbewohner retteten Teile der Belegschaft vorm Verdursten und nach vielen, vielen Stunden kamen wir auch wieder am Parkplatz an. Herrlich erfrischend, eine 40° heiße Apfelschorle 

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Krampe (16. Juli 2006)

tach auch,
Auch von meiner Seite nochmal Dank an Boris für die super Vorbereitungstour  .
Mit der Truppe hat das ganze richtig Spaß gemacht und die eingestreuten, u.a. von der Firma Schwalbe gestifteten Pausen   waren ausreichend lang (soll ich wirklich den "Albert" für die Alpen nehmen ? ?).
Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein Flickzeug um einige Teile erweitern....
Die Strecke war ein prima Mix aus Technik und Leiden mit gefühlt deutlich mehr als 2000 hm (min 3000hm  ), oder hat es am Vortag gelegen?
Auf jeden Fall lag ich danach beim abendlichen Grillen   ziemlich weit vorne und habe endlich auch mein "Weizen" bekommen (vielleicht der einzig mögliche Kritikpunkt der Tour  ).
Gruß Christof


----------



## Silberbüchse (16. Juli 2006)

Werdet ihr eigentlich in der kommenden Woche irgendwo gemeinsam fahren, ich würde mich dann sehr gerne anschließen, wenns passt
Gruß an alle
Martin


----------



## Spooky (16. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank an Boris für die sehr schöne Tour über mir überwiegend unbekannte Pfade. Hat riesen Spaß gemacht  

@Christof: Wünsch dir viel Spaß und alle Gute für den anstehenden AC. Aber was soll bei so einem Training schon schiefgehen  


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Juli 2006)

5 Täler Tour oder warum der Nobby Nic doch nicht so gut ist.

Treffpunkt Kalenborner Höhe mit bester Wetteraussicht:




Das Startfeld incl. Aufwärmrunde:




Teilnehmer:
Christof ala Krampe
Dieter ala Hammelhetzer
Marco ala Spooky
Stephan ala ?
F(V)olker ala Folker
Meinereiner ala grüner Frosch

Zuerst ging es unüblich erst einmal 300 HM bergab Richtung Dernau. Dernau wurde durchquert, es wartete der erste Single-Trail Richtung Walporzheim auf uns. Dieser führte uns direkt an der Ahr vorbei. (Uwe ala Handlampe behauptete, er hätte diesen Trail persönlich per Handarbeit ausgearbeitet!

Die erste Bergwertung führte uns bis auf 470 HM, es gibt auch an der Ahr nicht nur steile Ansteige, nein, sie konnten auch lang sein!




Auf der folgenden Abfahrt grüßte uns das Wandererkreuz, Dernauer Platz und die "Bobbahn".










 Am Ende dieser folgte Plattfuß Nr. 1:




Hier trafen wir noch auf Oliver, aus Köln kommend, wollte er den Trail bergauf Richtung Schrock fahren. Da er sich aber etwas verirrt hatte, folgte er uns bis zum Hornberg.




Die etwas technische Abfahrt vom Hornberg wurde von jedem Teilnehmer mit Bravour gemeistert, am Ende kamen wir noch an der "Handlampe-Schaltwerk Abriss-Gedächtnisstelle" vorbei. Hier gab es den zweiten Plattfuß, das Vorderrad von Olli gab auf!( Olli hatte wohl keine Lust mehr und setzte seinen Weg alleine fort.

Weiter ging es über eine kurze steile Rampe, Lang-Fig, Altenahr, Kreuzberg und Pützfeld wurden durchquert. Pützfeld war der Ausgangspunkt für den Anstieg zum Steinerberghaus, Hammelhetzer lüftete sein Haupt durch Helmabnahme!

Am Steinerberghaus wurde eine halbstündige Rast eingelegt, Christof lechzte nach einem Weizenbier, es gab aber keins! 






url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/271486"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]
Wunderbare Aussicht (530HM)
Hier auf der Hütte hatte ich noch von dem wunderbaren Nobby Nic geschwärmt, Dieter hielt dagegen, ich sagte: Quatsch, der ist super pannensicher!!!!!!!!

Kaum hatten wir die Abfahrt zum Kesselinger-Tal hinter uns, kam Plattfuß Nummer drei:



Dieters Nobby Nic zeigte an der Flanke eine außergewöhnliche Ausbuchtung, der Nobby Nic hatte ein Loch an der Seite!! Dank perfektem Pannenzubehör seitens Dieter konnte das Loch geflickt werden.

Der nächste Anstieg führte über den Rott, Denn-Tal, Zwillingsberg (vom Rott) Katz-Berg runter ins Ahrtal. Am Katz-Berg ereilte dem Guide das gleiche Schicksal, sein pannensicherer Nobby-Nic war plattttttttt (soviel zur Pannensicherheit - hahaha, Platter Nummer vier)
Ganz nebenbei: Plattfuß Nummer fünf, Dieter hatte soviel gebremst, seine Felge ist heißgelaufen - man konnte sie nicht anpacken, unter der Hitze löste sich ein Flicken am Schlauch!!!!!!




Das Ahrtal wurde mit einer Tragepassage durchquert:




Folgende Stationen warteten noch auf uns:
Hengst-Berg, Kotz-Berg, Sahrbachtal, Krählingen, Vischeltal und der Ausgangspunkt Kalenborner-Höhe.

Vielen Dank von mir an die Mitfahrer, war eine super Truppe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikkael (16. Juli 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderbare Aussicht (530HM)


Stimmt!


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Juli 2006)

Silberbüchse schrieb:
			
		

> Werdet ihr eigentlich in der kommenden Woche irgendwo gemeinsam fahren, ich würde mich dann sehr gerne anschließen, wenns passt
> Gruß an alle
> Martin


 
Hallo Martin,

grundsätzlich fahren wir zur Wochenmitte (meist mittwochs, ab und zu auch donnerstags) entweder im Kottenforst oder in der Eifel. Diese Woche wäre turnusmäßig der Kottenforst an der Reihe, einfach einmal das LMB im Auge behalten.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> grundsätzlich fahren wir zur Wochenmitte (meist mittwochs, ab und zu auch donnerstags) entweder im Kottenforst oder in der Eifel. Diese Woche wäre turnusmäßig der Kottenforst an der Reihe, einfach einmal das LMB im Auge behalten.



So isses, Mittwoch wird im Kottenforst gefahren


----------



## Silberbüchse (17. Juli 2006)

Das wäre ja prima , wo ist denn der Treffpunkt und wann ?
Gruß Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Juli 2006)

Martin, guckst Du hier!


----------



## Günni69 (17. Juli 2006)

Schade schade, vom Anforderungsprofil her hätte ich mich glatt getraut mitzufahren, aber jetzt am Mittwoch kann ich nicht.   
Muß ich halt auf die nächste Tour in dem Schwierigkeitsgrad warten. 
Wünsche Euch aber schon mal eine schöne und Pannenfreie Tour.


----------



## Riderin (18. Juli 2006)

und wo fahren die Frauen??????

*nurmalsofrag*

Grüße Jana


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ganz nebenbei: Plattfuß Nummer fünf, Dieter hatte soviel gebremst, seine Felge ist heißgelaufen - man konnte sie nicht anpacken, unter der Hitze löste sich ein Flicken am Schlauch!!!!!!



Fünf Plattfüße auf einer Tour  ?

Apropos, Hammeltreiber, ich erwarte Dich heute Abend in Burscheid  
Sonst bist Du fertig   

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Juli 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> und wo fahren die Frauen??????
> 
> *nurmalsofrag*
> 
> Grüße Jana


 
"Langweilige sortenreine" Frauentouren ohne hilfs- und flirtbereite Männer....  ? 

Findest Du z. B. hier oder auch hier, wobei dieser Thread in letzter Zeit seitens der holden Weiblichkeit scheinbar etwas vernachlässigt wurde  .

Touren des TTL sind grundsätzlich in "gemischter Bauweise"  +  = !


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Fünf Plattfüße auf einer Tour  ?
> 
> Apropos, Hammeltreiber, ich erwarte Dich heute Abend in Burscheid
> Sonst bist Du fertig
> ...


Waren nur vier Plattfüße, dass eine war ein seitlicher Durchschlag, der Schlauch blieb aber unbeschädigt .

Bärli, mit der Badestunde wird leider nichts; bin mit'm Rennrad auf de Arbeit und habe heute abend schon 'ne andere Verabredung zum Biken - und da würde ich wirklich Zoff kriegen, wenn ich nicht komme   

Habe aber ab nächster Woche Urlaub und dann kannst du mich mal schmalspurmäßig durch's Bergische scheuchen . Erbitte Vorschläge deiner einer .

Hochachtungsvoll
Herr Hammelhetzer


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juli 2006)

Der Mann in gelben  Trikot sieht aber arg alt und gestresst aus, sollte sich vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann in gelben  Trikot sieht aber arg alt und gestresst aus, sollte sich vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen.


Was willst du uns mitteilen 

Der Mann *ist alt*.

Der Mann hat ein anderes Hobby.


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Juli 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

durch eine plötzliche Absage der KFL-Runde sind wir noch zu acht  gestartet.

Teilnehmer:

Janne-man
meg-71
cannibal
Balu.
Redking
Cheetah
Handlampe
und meinereiner.

Für meinen Geschmak sind wir heute für eine Feierabendrunde die richtigen Anteile an Singletrails und FAB gefahren 
Erfreulicherweise ist es nicht so heiß geworden wie erwartet, es gab noch neben Ozon reichlich Sauerstoff zum atmen. 

Danke an die Mitfahrer und besonders mal wieder an CO-Guide Handlampe. 

Grüße

Boris

PS - hab heute keinen Bock einen richtigen Bericht zu schreiben


----------



## Handlampe (20. Juli 2006)

Feine Sache heute, hat viel Spass gemacht  

Hat Jemand noch die genauen Daten der Tour ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (20. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Sache heute, hat viel Spass gemacht
> 
> Hat Jemand noch die genauen Daten der Tour ?



Hallo,
ich habe keine Daten,
da mein Tacho sich verabschiedet hat! 

Danke Boris und Uwe für die schöne flotte Tour! 

Ich habe hier aber noch etwas anderes! 

Video!




































Alle anderen hab ich total verwackelt 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Riderin (20. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> "Langweilige sortenreine" Frauentouren ohne hilfs- und flirtbereite Männer....  ?
> 
> 
> Touren des TTL sind grundsätzlich in "gemischter Bauweise"  +  = !




Wohl wahr  

Grüße Jana


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Juli 2006)

Das TTL (ex MTM) hat Laufen gelernt und wird am 4. August




 1 Jahr   ​



Wie kann man da sich besser beschenken  lassen als mit einem Team-Tomburg-Touren-Tag (TTTT) unter Beteiligung des TTL...? Da alleine feiern nicht so toll ist, hier der Link zum TTTT: TTTT-Termin


----------



## Riderin (24. Juli 2006)

mal wieder frag:  was für ne Tour wird das? wieviele HM??

gibts Mitfahrgelegenheiten bis nach BAWÜ??

Grüße Jana


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juli 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> mal wieder frag:  was für ne Tour wird das? wieviele HM??
> 
> gibts Mitfahrgelegenheiten bis nach BAWÜ??
> 
> Grüße Jana



Hi Jana

Hups....BaWü....so weit is dann doch nicht.....hab ich doch mal eben geändert.
Es gibt ja warscheinlich 3 Touren. Du wirst ja wohl bei den Racern mitfahren  ....das dürften dann etwa 60 km und 2000hm werden.

Die Einsteiger kommen etwa auf 30 km und 800 hm. Genaue Daten kann ich dir morgen Abend geben.


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das TTL (ex MTM) hat Laufen gelernt und wird am 4. August
> 
> 1 Jahr  ​
> Wie kann man da sich besser beschenken  lassen als mit einem Team-Tomburg-Touren-Tag (TTTT) unter Beteiligung des TTL...? Da alleine feiern nicht so toll ist, hier der Link zum TTTT: TTTT-Termin


Diesmal falle ich wegen permanenter Wochenenddienste als Hilfszwangsguidöse leider aus  
Aber das TTL ist sich selber ja genug und hat mich garnicht nötig! Viel Spaß, Ich denke an Euch, wenn ich in meinem auf 20°C klimatisiertem Labor den Rhein untersuche


----------



## Derk (25. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einsteiger kommen etwa auf 30 km und 800 hm. Genaue Daten kann ich dir morgen Abend geben.


 
Märchen !!!!!


----------



## Ommer (25. Juli 2006)

Was, lebt er noch?
Ei Schwerenot!
Ich dachte längst,
er wäre tot!


Sommergruß

Achim


----------



## Riderin (25. Juli 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jana
> 
> Hups....BaWü....so weit is dann doch nicht.....hab ich doch mal eben geändert.
> Es gibt ja warscheinlich 3 Touren. Du wirst ja wohl bei den Racern mitfahren  ....das dürften dann etwa 60 km und 2000hm werden.
> ...




Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang  

Anmeldung steht 

Grüße Jana


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Juli 2006)

*Die Wochentour des TTL:* 

Wir machen es uns (sommerfrischen-) leicht und fahren bei den Siebengebirglern, die einen Ausflug in den Kottenforst unternehmen, mit  .

Guckst Du hier

und im LMB hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Juli 2006)

Ein mit dem jeweiligen Bericht verlinktes *Verzeichnis aller bisherigen Touren* des MTM/TTL ist im Thread "Tourenberichte" hier eingestellt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ein mit dem jeweiligen Bericht verlinktes *Verzeichnis aller bisherigen Touren* des MTM/TTL ist im Thread "Tourenberichte" hier eingestellt.



Helmut:


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Juli 2006)

*TTL-Wochen-Tour für Gutgelaunte.* 

Es geht diesmal vom bekannten Startort im gemütlichem Tempo in Richtung Steinbachtalsperre , damit zur TTTT am Samstag auch noch wirklich alle fit und motiviert sind  .


Geplant ist für kommenden Mittwoch (02. August) ein Soft-Töurchen, welches mit mit rd. 28 km und unter 550 hm aufwarten kann.


Leichter Regen kein Hindernis, jedoch strömender Regen, Gewitter oder sonstiges Ungemach.

Der Link zum Glück!


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. August 2006)

So, sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus für morgen:





Hier nochmals die Daten für die mittlere Tour:

KM: 47
HM: 1405

Freu mich schon auf die Runde!!! 

Bis morgen.

Boris


----------



## Montana (5. August 2006)

Vielen Dank an Boris, Helmut und Uwe für den schönen TT und TTL Tourentag.

Besonderen Dank natürlich an Helmut, _unseren_ Krabbelgruppenguide  Er führte uns über *37 km und 1000 hm *durch eine wunderschöne felsige und waldige Landschaft. Da waren einfache und sehr anspruchsvolle Singeltrails und ein paar nette Anstiege und Abfahrten zu bewältigen. 
Alles wurde dabei klasse und unterhaltsam geguided  Das Ganze in einer super netten Gruppe. Später trafen wir dann auch wieder auf die mittleren und flotten netten biker. Und haben in einem ruhigen   Lokal gespeist und getrunken. 

Zusammenfassung : Top Sache   die nach einer Wiederholung verlangt. 

Abschliessend noch von ganzem Herzen gute Besserung an unser Sturzopfer. Hoffentlich bist Du so bald wie möglich wieder gesund.

Grüsse us Kölle

Guido


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (5. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

nach langen "abtrünnigen" Wegen in den Rennrad-Bereich bin ich wieder auf dem Weg zurück in den Wald.

Neuer Rahmen ist unterwegs (der die nächsten Tage hoffentlich mal vom Hermes-Männchen gebracht wird), diesmal der Versuch auf Alu-Hardtail-Basis.






Gepaart mit den alten Schalt-Bremshebeln, XT-Schaltwerk, diesmal LX-Umwerfer und neuen Felgen (auf die die Conti Vapor / Gravity auch gut drauf passen).
Die billig-Kurbel wird die Tage wohl aber noch gegen die LX-Hollowtech getauscht. 

Damit wäre der Umbau dann vorerst wieder beendet und einiges an Kilos abgespeckt.

Sobald das erledigt ist, schau ich mal, daß ich mich auf eine kleinere euerer Touren wieder mittraue. 

Wollte mich hiermit nur wieder von den "toten" zurückmelden und sagen: ich habe dem MTB-Sport noch nicht den Rücken gekehrt.


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank an Boris, Helmut und Uwe für den schönen TT und TTL Tourentag.
> 
> Besonderen Dank natürlich an Helmut, _unseren_ Krabbelgruppenguide Er führte uns über *37 km und 1000 hm *durch eine wunderschöne felsige und waldige Landschaft. Da waren einfache und sehr anspruchsvolle Singeltrails und ein paar nette Anstiege und Abfahrten zu bewältigen.
> Alles wurde dabei klasse und unterhaltsam geguided  Das Ganze in einer super netten Gruppe. Später trafen wir dann auch wieder auf die mittleren und flotten netten biker. Und haben in einem ruhigen  Lokal gespeist und getrunken.
> ...


 
Danke für die Blumen, Guido  ! Vielleicht kannst Du auch noch die Garmin-Grafiken hier einstellen, ich selbst hatte ja dusseligerweise die Trackfunktion nicht aktiviert.... . Werde mich dann mittelfristig einmal im Königsforst revanchieren.... .




			
				Cycle-Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mich hiermit nur wieder von den "toten" zurückmelden und sagen: ich habe dem MTB-Sport noch nicht den Rücken gekehrt.


 
Welcome back, Alex, dann sind wir einmal gespannt auf Dein neues Unternehmen, und harren der Dinge, die diesmal nicht auf "Diesel" herangerollt kommen. Optimaler Einstieg für das neue Fuhrwerke wäre natürlich gestern die TTTT gewesen....


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. August 2006)

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für die tolle Tour und das Guiding ich persönlich habe jeden Meter davon genossen,war für mich eine positive Erfahrung 
( innerhalb 3Std. 18 min. 39 km mit fast 1000 HM gefahren ) werde mich öfters solchen Touren anschließen.
Schönen Gruß an die Gruppe hat mir Spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren.
Einen schönen Gruß und gute Besserung an Hammelhetzer ( habe seinen bürgerlichen Namen leider vergessen ) werde mit ihm in den nächsten Tagen persönlich Kontakt aufnehmen.

Schönen Gruß aus Köln

Bernhard II


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen, Guido  ! Vielleicht kannst Du auch noch die Garmin-Grafiken hier einstellen, ich selbst hatte ja dusseligerweise die Trackfunktion nicht aktiviert....




Garmin-Grafiken einstellen: Ja
Garmin-Track einstellen: Nein

Da hab ich ein Copyright drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (6. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank an Boris, Helmut und Uwe für den schönen TT und TTL Tourentag...
> ...Zusammenfassung : Top Sache   die nach einer Wiederholung verlangt.
> Guido


Da kann ich mich doch nur anschließen! Schön wars. Selbst die Sonne kämpfte sich , zögerlich zwar, auf unsere Seite. Mein besonderer Dank gilt auch meinem persöhnlichen Backguide Klaus, der alle Versuche der führenden Gruppe uns abzuhängen, mit intuitiver Wegfindung gekontert hat.


----------



## Montana (6. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Garmin-Grafiken einstellen: Ja
> Garmin-Track einstellen: Nein
> 
> Da hab ich ein Copyright drauf



Uwe , da brauchst Du Dir keinen Kopf zu machen  

Irgendwie sind die Rheinlandpfalz Touren immer kopiergeschützt bzw. durch Störsignale überlagert. Zur gestrigen leichten Tour sagte mein Gerät zunächst was von über 2200 hm . Das erscheint mir etwas zuviel.   Die Grafik zeigt ein übles Gezackere.   TT Störsender ?

Gruß

Guido


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. August 2006)

Kleiner Bericht zur kleinen Runde der "mittleren Tour"

Nach durchregneter Nacht traf sich früh morgens die Alfterer Fraktion:




Der Chef bei der morgendlichen Inspektion aller Mitfahrer/innen:




Nach der Einteilung der Gruppen ging es los: Hier die mittlere Gruppe auf dem Schwedenkopf:




Im Ahrtal, leider war die Sicht noch nicht so berauschend:




Die ersten "Schwierigkeiten" wurden überwunden: Hier Dieter:




Stefan wollte sogar sein MTB wegwerfen, hat es sich aber doch noch anders überlegt:




Der nächste: Hier Martin:




In Rech wurden wir noch durch zwei einsame Mountainbiker verstärkt:Frank mit seiner Holden.

Weiter ging es an der Ahr entlang, trotz Hochwasser konnter der Trail direkt an der Ahr befahren werden. Zürück in Dernau angekommen wurde der Auftstieg zum Alfred-Dahm-Turm in Angriff genommen:




Erste Pause am Turm:




Leider sind die Trails nach der nassen Nacht sehr rutschig und feucht gewesen, so das doch einige Stücke nur  schiebenderweise bewältigt werden konnten:




Helge im Ahrtalschungel:




Ja, wohin denn jetzt? Links oder rechts?  Hier ist gut zu sehen, wie eng die Trails/Kurven gewesen sind!!




Auch Renate hat diese Passage sehr gut bewältigt!




Kaum wurde der Trail vom Alfred-Dahm-Turm bewältigt, ging es steil hinauf zur Katzley. Auf dem doch sehr rutschigen und teilweise steilem Trail zur Katzley hat sich Dieter gedacht, och, ich schau mal, wie so ein Schienenbeinknochen freigelegt aussieht   Nach 50 minütiger Wartezeit kamen endlich die Sanitäter und beförderten unseren Verletzten in das Krankenhaus nach Ahrweiler. Durch einen späteren Besuch auf der Station konnten wir uns Gott sei Dank über einen lustigen Dieter samt Familie "erfreuen". Ihm geht es soweit ganz gut, das Krankenhaus wird wohl nicht länger als zwei bis drei Tage Freude an Ihm haben.

Nach dem Schock sind sind die Restlichen bei Helmuts Krabbelgruppe mitgefahren, Martin und meine Wenigkeit brachten das Rad zurück, wobei Martin die größte Ausdauer im Radschieben bewieß! Hierfür nocheinmal ein dickes Dankeschön:

Am Krausbergturm trafen sich alle Gruppen, es wurde gemeinsam ein schöner Trail nach Dernau hinunter gefahren. Leider hatte an diesem Wochenende die Krausberghütte für nicht geladenen Gäste geschlossen, welches wir noch durch einen sehr freundlichen Herrn bestätigt bekamen. 


Bis zur nächsten Tour.

Boris


----------



## Redking (6. August 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute,
bin auch einigemaßen wieder fit! *man brummt der Kopf*
Jedes Wochenende ne Party ist nichts mehr für mich!*grummel*
Da ich in der Krabbelgruppe war werde ich wohl die Bilder hierreinstellen!
Vor der Tour!




Nachdem es los ging:




Krabbelgruppe:




Ne Burg:*wie war der Name nochmal*





Hier gings das erste Mal runter!
Aussicht:








































Richtung Dernau!

Es ging dann weiter!
















Das Letzte​
Danke an alle war ein super Tag.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. August 2006)

Hier noch der Abschluß an dem ruhigen Restaurant:





Unser Eifelwolf (rechts) mit dem Chef der Königsforster Guido:




Chef Tomburger mit persönlicher Cheffin:





Bernhard mit "Belohnung":


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. August 2006)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Rahmen ist unterwegs (der die nächsten Tage hoffentlich mal vom Hermes-Männchen gebracht wird...





			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Optimaler Einstieg für das neue Fuhrwerke wäre natürlich gestern die TTTT gewesen....



Wie gesagt, muss der Rahmen erstmal hier ankommen *GGG* 

Und momentan mach ich mir dann trotz des geringeren Gewichts (ich 69 kg, Rad ??) statt den damals 21-kg-Panzer mehr Sorgen um die Überreste meiner Kondition.

Die letzte "richtige" MTB-Tour war mit Euch durch die Eifel. Und das ist schon sehr lange her....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (6. August 2006)

Da haben schon alle sooo nett geschrieben und tolle Bilder eingestellt, da bleibt mir nur noch ein

*kleiner Bericht zur âkleinen Rundeâ des TTTT am 05.08.2006.*

Zur unchristlichen Zeit um sonntÃ¤gliche 9.30 Uhr trafen sich die interessierten Mountainbiker(innen) zum TTTT im Ahrtal. Die âKleine Rundengruppeâ mit 8 Personen und somit grÃ¶Ãte Gruppe fand sich auch schnell zusammen. 

Die Jungs von der âgroÃen Rundeâ, selbstredend mit der lÃ¤ngsten Strecke, nahmen dann auch als erste Gruppe die majestÃ¤tisch sich emporreckenden Gebirgsketten  der Ahr in Angriff, wÃ¤hrend wir, auch âKrabbelgruppeâ genannt, noch im morgendlichen Briefing steckten. Bei dem Part âMitfahrer(innen)-Vorstellung habe ich, so glaubte ich heute Nacht in der Einschlafphase erkannt zu haben, die Vorstellung von Marco alias Spooky vergessen zu habenâ¦  , deshalb sei dies hier nachgeholt:






Marco alias Spooky (links im Bild), mit typischen LÃ¤cheln, rechts Dirk alias Holzlarer mit prÃ¼fendem Blick auf das MayschoÃer Volk zu seinen FÃ¼Ãen.


Vom Startplatz ging es, den Spuren der mittleren Gruppe folgend, rd. 4 km aufwÃ¤rts zum âSchwedenkopfâ. Langsam, aber deutlich, wich auch der Morgennebel der Sonne. Entgegen der vorausgegangenen Nacht, in der es noch 41 Liter/qm Regen gegeben hatte, sollte es auch allen BefÃ¼rchtungen zum Trotz trocken bleiben und zunehmend sonniger werden.

Durch die Weinberge Richtung MayschoÃ und mit einem kurzen Stopp an der Michaelskapelle






v.l.n.r.: Marco, Canyon, Karin, Dirk, Iris, Michaelskapelle.


ging es weiter Ã¼ber den Rotweinwanderweg (siehe Bilder der âmittleren Gruppeâ ) nach Rech. Das Kollektiv hatte sich fÃ¼r einen kurzen, eigentlich in der RoutenfÃ¼hrung nicht vorgesehenen Abstecher zur âSaffenburgâ entschieden, deren Baustellenzaun aber am Tourentag ausnahmsweise einmal verschlossen war. Egal, die Karawane rollte zÃ¼gig hinunter nach MayschoÃ, um durch die âGeisterbahnâ (ex Eisenbahntunnel) und Teile des Ahrtalfahrradweges wieder in Rech anzukommen. Ãber Uferwege und Trails erreichten wie das religiÃ¶se Highlight der Tour, das Kloster Calvarienberg, um dort den langwierigen Aufstieg 






11-BrÃ¼cken-Weg


zum âSteinthals-Kopfâ zu beginnen. Nach wenigen Kilometern wurden wir jedoch beim Anblick eines Rettungswagens, umringt von bekannten Gesichtern der mittleren Gruppe, geschockt. âHammelhetzerâ hatte es erwischt, es ging ihm recht gut und er gab sogar Anweisungen hinsichtlich zu fotografierender KÃ¶rperteile von ihm. Weiteres hat bereits Boris in seinem Bericht erwÃ¤hnt.

Mit den Resten der mittleren Gruppe auf nunmehr 12 Personen angewachsen, wurde der Aussichtsturm des âSteinthals-Kopfâ erreicht. Die fantastische Aussicht 







v.l.n.r.: Bernd ("halbwegs" erkennbar), Helge, Iris, unbekannte Hand


reichte gerade noch bis zum immer noch im Dunst liegenden Tomberg, wÃ¤hrend das Tagesziel, der Krausbergturm, zum Greifen nahe liegend schien. 





Gruppenbild, mit Resten der mittleren Runden-Gruppe, oberre Reihe v.l.n.r.: Helge (der.anderehelge), Stefan (..?..), Guido (Montana), Marco (Spooky), Frank (Cheetah), Iris (Timber)
untere Reihe: Dirk (Holzlarer), Bernd (bernhardwalter), Karin (Kalinka), Renate (Harnas), Klaus (Redking).


Ãber eine weite Schleife am âHÃ¤uschenâ (ein Berg, kein GebÃ¤ude) vorbei ging es zu besagtem Ziel. Leider war dort eine geschlossene Gesellschaft vorgesehen, bei nÃ¤herem Hinsehen wurde auch schnell ersichtlich, warum diese Gesellschaft nur geschlossen und abseits der allgemeinen BevÃ¶lkerung bewirtet werden kannâ¦


So ging es, nachdem wir Boris und Martin von der mittleren Runden-Gruppe und die groÃe Runden-Gruppe insgesamt getroffen hatten, im Sturzflug zurÃ¼ck zum Ausgangspunkt, wo in einer beschaulichen WeingaststÃ¤tte, zusammen mit dem Getuckere der Treckerfreunde Dernau und anderen, der Tag ausklingen gelassen wurde.


Es hat mir mit der netten, gutgelaunten und aufgeschlossenen Truppe sehr viel Freude gemacht. Jeder half irgendwo mit, beim Wege sichern etc. Und Redking alias Klaus als sehr verlÃ¤sslichen Backguide â sehr beruhigend, ihn dabei zu haben !


----------



## Riderin (6. August 2006)

:-(  hab wohl eine super Tour verpasst.
hier regnete es am Morgen stark, daher mein Fernbleiben.

schöne Bilder!!

Grüße Jana


----------



## Spooky (6. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Part Mitfahrer(innen)-Vorstellung habe ich, so glaubte ich heute Nacht in der Einschlafphase erkannt zu haben, die Vorstellung von Marco alias Spooky vergessen zu haben


Ne, ne Helmut hast du nicht, zumindest nicht soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Auch von uns beiden noch ein herzliches Dankeschön für die wirkliche schöne Tour, sowohl an den (die) Guide(s) wie auch an alle Mitfahrer 

Zum Abschluß jetzt noch tolle Fotos und gute Berichte, was will man mehr.  


Bis zum nächsten Mal
Iris und Marco


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. August 2006)

Die Welt dreht sich weiter... : 

*TTL-Wochentour am Mittwoch,*

 zweiter Versuch zur erweiterten "Steinbachrunde" -> LMB-Link


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. August 2006)

Aaaaalso,

Sofern mein Rahmen Montag oder Dienstag kommt (3 Stunden Montage reichen mir *GGGG*) bin ich Mittwoch dabei.

Trage mich deshalb unter Vorbehalt der wettertechnischen und schraubertechnischen Umsetzung für den Termin ein.

Komme dann von Köln aus (Feierabend 16.30) direkt nach Kurtenberg rüber.


----------



## Holzlarer (6. August 2006)

hallo zusammen,

klasse tour gestern. hat richtig spass gemacht mit so vielen netten mitfahrern so tolle wege unter die stollen zu  nehmen. besonderer dank natürlich an unseren guide helmut und an die organisatoren dieser tour.  schön auch zu hören, das es dem sturzopfer besser geht, auch von mir alles gute. das gemütliche zusammensitzen nach der tour musste ich aus zeitlichen gründen leider ausfallen lassen, lässt sich aber hoffentlich bald nachholen.

bis zur nächsten schönen tour 

gruss dirk


----------



## Montana (6. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Leute,
> bin auch einigemaßen wieder fit! *man brummt der Kopf*
> .....
> 
> ...



Kann mir bitte eine(r) verraten wie der gute Klaus  die Aufnahmen des letzten Videos überlebt hat.  

Grüße Guido


----------



## Redking (6. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir bitte eine(r) verraten wie der gute Klaus  die Aufnahmen des letzten Videos überlebt hat.
> 
> Grüße Guido


Hallo Guido,
wie kommst du darauf??? 
Hast du dir mal die Bilder von rpo35 angesehen?? 
Was Thomas dort fährt sieht steiler aus. 
Und dort wo ich am Krausberg gefilmt habe war es doch flach! 

Das hier wäre nicht mit Kamera in der Hand bewältigbar gewesen!





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. August 2006)

*TTL und TT: *

*DIMB/MTB-Stammtisch goes to Rheinbach  -> **guckst Du hier.*


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. August 2006)

und: ER IST DA !!!!!!

Der neue Rahmen !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. August 2006)

Und fertig aufgebaut:






Zugegeben, die Kurbeln sehen sch*** aus.... kommen noch neue....
(Dachte da an die FC-M580, Deore LX mit integriertem Innenlager)


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. August 2006)

"Drei Stunden" war ja gar nicht so schlecht als Bauzeit angegeben  ! Gewicht des neuen Geschosses?


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. August 2006)

irgendwas um die 14 kg

Kurbel/Innenlager und die preiswete Gabel mit Stahlfedern haut noch rein...
Dann evtl noch Faltreifen statt den 2,1/2,3-Drahtreifen.

Aber immer noch erheblich weiger als 21 kg Vollfeder-Stahl-Panzer.


----------



## supasini (7. August 2006)

glÃ¶ckwonsch zum neuen radel!
nimm die shimpanso xt, sind noch mal 100 g leichter, habe die heutebei meinem sohn eingebaut, unglaublich, wenn man das rad vorher (deore hollowtech 4-kant) und hinterher hochhebt: satte 300 g leichter. bei h+s haben wir dafÃ¼r 109 â¬ bezahlt...
und dann irgendwann ne mz comp eta fÃ¼r 200 â¬, die tuts und ist nicht unendlich schwer, dann wird's ein richtige erwachsenes mtb!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. August 2006)

Möglich, daß die XT nochmal leichter ist (für irgendwas muss sie ja gut sein *GG*) aber mir gefällt dieses rund-weiche Design nicht ganz.
Bin doch kein Mädchen *GGG*









Wenn ich die Kurbeln rein optisch betrachte, gefällt mir dieses kraftvoll-kernig-eckige der LX weitaus besser.


----------



## Spooky (8. August 2006)

Hi Cycle-Dragon,

will mein Canyon Sandstone Rahmenhöhe 18,5", ca. 11,0 kg verkaufen. Bei Interesse kannst du dich ja melden.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Cycle-Dragon,
> 
> will mein Canyon Sandstone Rahmenhöhe 18,5", ca. 11,0 kg verkaufen. Bei Interesse kannst du dich ja melden.
> 
> ...



Was haben meine Ohren da gehört? Du willst doch nicht dein leichtes Bergziegenfahrrad gegen ein schweres Giant tauschen, oder?


----------



## Spooky (8. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben meine Ohren da gehört? Du willst doch nicht dein leichtes Bergziegenfahrrad gegen ein schweres Giant tauschen, oder?


Doch, doch, mit ein bisserl Glück ist am Donnerstag Jungfernfahrt   Dann muß mein schwarzes Canyon halt ein wenig abspecken.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Cycle-Dragon,
> 
> will mein Canyon Sandstone Rahmenhöhe 18,5", ca. 11,0 kg verkaufen. Bei Interesse kannst du dich ja melden.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber.....

A) fehlt mir momentan das Geld für noch ein Rad (sind ja jetzt schon 5)

und

B) fehlt mir das Interesse. Wie man sehen kann, hab ich mir das Hardtail soeben (gestern) erst aufgebaut.... warum also sollte ich jetzt die Arbeit in den Wind schiessen und direkt noch eins an Land ziehen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, doch, mit ein bisserl Glück ist am Donnerstag Jungfernfahrt   Dann muß mein schwarzes Canyon halt ein wenig abspecken.



Ich freu mich schon auf Donnerstag - jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die Tour nur so wenige Hm hat


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. August 2006)

Noch ne kleine Frage am Rande....

Der Rahmen hat ein austauschbares Schaltauge...

War also in dem Tütchen das Schaltauge, die Verschraubung, und zwei Plastik-Dinger:





Weiss jemand für was die Plastik-Dinger sind ?




			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich schon auf Donnerstag


Wieso Donnerstag ? Die Tour mit Eifelwolf ist doch am Mittwoch !


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. August 2006)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand für was die Plastik-Dinger sind ?



Das sind die Schoner für Deine Zahnkronen, jetzt wo du Hinten ohne Federung fährst!


----------



## Spooky (8. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich schon auf Donnerstag - jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die Tour nur so wenige Hm hat


So wie ich das sehe, nimmt an der Einsteigerfreundlichen Tour eh wieder kein Einsteiger teil, somit bin ich da recht flexibel


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. August 2006)

Was mir gra einfällt....

Standard ist inzwischen ja "Achse mit Schnellspanner"...

Sind die massiven Achsen mit "Mutter zum festmachen" eigentlich dünner ? Daß die Plastik-Teilchen als Distanzstück für dünne Achsen zu sehen sind ?


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

@ Alex lass dich nicht veräppeln!
Mit den Plastikclips befestigst du die Bremsleitung/Schaltleitung an den vorgesehenen Halterungen am Rahmen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. August 2006)

Aha.... die meisten nehmen dafür ja Kabelbinder *GG*


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Aha.... die meisten nehmen dafür ja Kabelbinder *GG*


Wenn du sie nicht brauchst ich nehme Sie dir gerne ab! 
An meinem Bumpy waren alle Leitungen so befestigt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. August 2006)

Hallo Alle,

sie haben mich endlich rausgeschmissen. Bevor ich weiter erzähle, aber zunächst aller aufrichtigsten Dank an meine Ersthelferin Renate. Das Mädel muß ganz schön starke Nerven haben, sowas zu verbinden...der Dank gilt natürlich auch allen anderen, die mir in diesem beschi$$enem Moment beigestanden und auch sich an der Bergung von Bike und Person beteiligt und geistesgegenwärtig den etwas verzögerten Rettungsdienst aktiviert hatten. Ich werde mich noch revanchieren.

Was war geschehen? Tja, die Strecke war nicht ideal für ein gewichtoptimiertes Race-Hardtail. Irgendwie dann nicht die Idealspur gefunden und ab ging's über den Lenker. Gebe mal zu, bis dato dachte ich, dass ich damit ganz gut klar komme. Hatte soweit auch geklappt. Nach ruppiger Landung fing ich also an, meine Vitalfunktionen zu überprüfen. Birne ok, Rippen nur leicht geprellt - dann der Blick auf's linke Bein. Gebe zu, das hat mich was aus der Fassung gebracht. Sah aus, als hätte ich mich mit einer Kettensäge rasiert. Glaube mal, in dem Moment ist mir was in der Richtung wie "eh Jungs, mein Bein ist kaputt" oder ähnlich rausgeruscht. Das Bein offenbarte auf einer etwa 30 cm² großen Fläche einen schönen gepflegten Schienbeinknochen, übersät mit "Wald". Gottseidank waren sofort zahlreiche Helfer um mich herum, ich brachte mich vorsichtshalber in Schocklage und es fing sogar an, wieder ganz lustig zu werden. Hatte noch Glück, dass so ein Wanderdödel nicht au fmich geknallt war...

Nachdem mich die diensthabende Ärztin mit aufheiternd grün werdendem Gesicht und "oh Gott!!..." empfangen hatte, signalisierten die Röntgenaufnahmen gesundes Knochengebälk. Die Wunde wurde dann im OP unter lokaler Betäubung gründlichst gereinigt und mit zig Stichen zugenäht.

Mein Blut wurde dann in gleichen Anteilen mit Antibiotika verdünnt, heute abend durfte ich die Fliege machen. Mal sehen, wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am Sonntag die erste Zehn-Minuten-Runde auf dem Bike drehen.

@helmut
So 'ne abgerissene Fingersehne ist doch nur 'ne Bagatelle. Kannste aber gerne posten, zur Mahnung...

Wie gesagt,
nöchmal heißen Dank für die rege Teilnahme, Ersthilfe, Postversorgung, Krankenvisite etc. Sorry auch, wenn ich den Tourenverlauf was durcheinander gebracht hatte...

Ciao
Hammelselbstverstümmler


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (9. August 2006)

@Eifelwolf

Wie soll denn das Wetter heute abend werden ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. August 2006)

Bedeckt (obwohl derzeit die Sonne scheint ), min. Temp. 12 Grad, max. Temp. 22 Grad, 40% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit (ob da die derzeitige Sonne mit einkalkuliert wurde... )


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> wie kommst du darauf???
> Hast du dir mal die Bilder von rpo35 angesehen??
> Was Thomas dort fährt sieht steiler aus. ...


Mahlzeit,

du meinst sicher das hier:





Das war echt krass und vor allem etwas glitschg und da ist sonst auch niemand runter  
Hier ist das passende Filmchen von black dazu - der Schrei war nicht der Freudenschrei von Thomas, sonder mein Angstschrei weil ich dachte er kracht auf mich drauf  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Redking (9. August 2006)

Du Ralph, 
das sieht auf deinem Bild aber viel spektakulärer aus als in dem Video.

Nach dem Video hätte ich gesagt das fahre ich auch aber nach dem Bild hätte ich das nur vor Ort entschieden.
Tja vielleicht komme ich ja auch mal dorthin wenn Uwe mal eine Tour macht wo es nicht so zügig zugeht. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Du Ralph,
> das sieht auf deinem Bild aber viel spektakulärer aus als in dem Video...


Ist zwar ungewöhnlich, aber das stimmt wohl. Ich hab' dich ja am Ende der Tour noch 1-2 Kehren fahren sehen und würde sagen, dass du da locker durchfährst. Was mir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, war die Feuchtigkeit und die Tatsache, dass ich meine Stütze nicht runter machen konnte.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Montana (9. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> du meinst sicher das hier:
> 
> ...



Meinte doch letztens einer : " ... so schlimm ist das auch wieder nicht , Sattel runter und dann ... " 

Ich bin deutlich anderer Meinung. 1 A Leistung Thomas  Alle Achtung  
Vorallem wenn sich das z.B. auch der Klaus vorort erstmal überlegen wollte
Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Meinte doch letztens einer : " ... so schlimm ist das auch wieder nicht , Sattel runter und dann ... "
> 
> Ich bin deutlich anderer Meinung. 1 A Leistung Thomas  Alle Achtung
> Vorallem wenn sich das z.B. auch der Klaus vorort erstmal überlegen wollte
> Gruß Guido


 
Ich wollte damit keine persönliche Leistung schmälern, aber das Video zu diesem Spot vermittelt mir einen fahrbaren Spot.

Ich kenne die Diskussionen um fahrbar und nicht fahrbar zur genüge  ,
stelle aber immer wieder fest, dass Fotos gänzlich ungeeignet sind,
die Eigenschaften einer 'Schlüsselstelle' zu vermitteln bzw. zu verdeutlichen.

Als Beispiel dient das obige Foto, welches in der Perspektive klar nach oben geschossen worden ist. Dadurch, ohne das ich dem Fotograf eine Absicht unterstellen möchte, gewinnt der Spot-unerfahrene Betrachter den Eindruck einer größeren Steilheit als der Spot (siehe Video, Aufnahmeebene parallel zur Höhenlinie) in Wirklichkeit besitzt.

Am besten man diskutiert nicht, sondern schafft für sich ideale Bedingungen (Trockenheit, Sattel runter  , Kopf frei machen und das erfolgreiche Befahren des Spots visualisieren), dann Augen zu  und durch.

Unten angekommen fragt man sich dann, worüber man eigentlich diskutieren wollte. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vorallem wenn sich das z.B. auch der Klaus vorort erstmal überlegen wollte...


Da hast du was falsch verstanden. Klaus war nicht vorort.


----------



## Redking (9. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du was falsch verstanden. Klaus war nicht vorort.


Stimmt sonst wäre ich wohl auch gefahren! 
Und du hättest noch so ein Foto! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt sonst wäre ich wohl auch gefahren!
> Und du hättest noch so ein Foto!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Ach Quatsch, direkt runter auf den Absatz gesprungen, dann durch Hüpfen das Bike richtig positioniert und locker weiter gesurft.


----------



## Redking (9. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Quatsch, direkt runter auf den Absatz gesprungen, dann durch Hüpfen das Bike richtig positioniert und locker weiter gesurft.


Das musst du mir aber zuerst vormachen! Denn ich kann das nicht!

Uwe zeigt uns bestimmt die Stelle und du zeigst uns was du drauf hast! 

Uwe wird bestimmt das auch filmen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Das musst du mir aber zuerst vormachen! Denn ich kann das nicht!
> 
> Uwe zeigt uns bestimmt die Stelle und du zeigst uns was du drauf hast!
> 
> ...


 
Das wird lustig.  
Also fahrend schaffe ich das, 
über das in den Spot hineinspringen brauche ich keine Gedanken zu machen. 
Nach dem Sprungversuch sehe ich so ähnlich so wie @Hammelhetzer, 
nur schlimmer. 

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich kenne die Diskussionen um fahrbar und nicht fahrbar zur genüge  ,
> stelle aber immer wieder fest, dass Fotos gänzlich ungeeignet sind,
> die Eigenschaften einer 'Schlüsselstelle' zu vermitteln bzw. zu verdeutlichen...


Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht; allerdings sieht es auf Fotos i.d.R. harmloser aus, als in der Realität oder in bewegten Bildern. Ich ärgere mich fast nach jeder Tour darüber, dass auf den Fotos die steilsten Abfahrten volkommen harmlos aussehen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht; *allerdings sieht es auf Fotos i.d.R. harmloser aus, als in der Realität oder in bewegten Bildern.* Ich ärgere mich fast nach jeder Tour darüber, dass auf den Fotos die steilsten Abfahrten volkommen harmlos aussehen.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph


 
Tja, fehlt halt die dritte Dimension. Habe allerdings auch schon Fotos gesehen, die von seitlich oben den Steilhang hinunterfotografiert waren.
Beim ersten Betrachten fiel mir der Kiefer tiefer und mir schoss durch den Kopf: "Darunter, never ever!" 

Am Spot angekommen hat mein räumliches Erfassungs- und Auswertungssystem gesagt: "Fahrbar, alles fahrbar!" 
Und so war es dann auch. 

Allerdings teste ich meine persönliche Fahrfähigkeit eher in bzw. mit einer kleinen Buddy-Gruppe. Groß genug, um Hilfe zu organisieren, klein genug bzw. richtig ausgesucht, um keinen falschen 'Druck' aufzubauen. 

So, genug von meiner Seite diskutiert. Jetzt gehts mit Hund auf Inspektionstour in die Hardt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (9. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du was falsch verstanden. Klaus war nicht vorort.



Weiss ich doch , der Kerl war ja immer in meinem Nacken   

Ich meinte das hier : 



> Du Ralph,
> das sieht auf deinem Bild aber viel spektakulärer aus als in dem Video.
> 
> Nach dem Video hätte ich gesagt das fahre ich auch aber nach dem Bild hätte ich das nur
> ...



Gruß Guido


----------



## Splash (9. August 2006)

Aus gegebenem Anlass denke ich gerade drÃ¼ber nach, ob man nicht einen Erste Hilfe Kurs (also nicht das Sofortmassnahmen Gelangweile fÃ¼rn FÃ¼hrerschein) mit Schwerpunkt der Verletzungen des Bikens buchen sollte. Ich habe diesbezÃ¼glich bei einem befreundeten Ausbilder einer Hilfsorganisation nachgefragt, ob sich so was veranstalten liesse. Ab 10-15 Personen kÃ¶nnte man einen solchen Schwerpunkt-Kurs machen, Dauer wÃ¤re 2 Tage und Preis so um 35â¬ pro Person rum. Da die schon etwas weiter im Vorraus gebucht werden mÃ¼ssen und ich den gerne im Winter machen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re jetzt schon mal Interesse abklopfen angesagt. Wer evtl Interesse daran hÃ¤tte, sollte mir eine Info zukommen lassen.

Um es direkt vorweg zu nehmen: Ich wÃ¼rde nur vermitteln und selber teilnehmen. Das Geld wÃ¤re an die Hilfsorganisation zahlbar - ich verdiene nichts dran. Nur damit keiner auf ne blÃ¶de Idee kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. August 2006)

find ich ne gute Idee - ich frage mal meinen Vetter, was das bei ihm kosten würde (Arzt und Chef der Euskirchener Malteser (glaub ich, war auf jeden Fall letztes Jahr beim Weltjugendtag in Köln in leitender Position am Marienfeld unterwegs)). Außerdem ist der Mann Jäger und könnte uns während wir biken lecker Essen schießen


----------



## Splash (9. August 2006)

Ähh .. ich hab beim MHD im Rhein-Sieg Kreis schon mal n Bekannten gefragt, daher auch schon die Infos zum ca-Preis. Der Kurs würde aber sicher nicht beim Biken statt finden


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Am Spot angekommen hat mein räumliches Erfassungs- und Auswertungssystem gesagt: "Fahrbar, alles fahrbar!"
> Und so war es dann auch.



Hört auf zu blabahen.....das Ding ist  pipi

Naja, ich gebe zu......bei mir war es knochentrocken....aber mein Bruder hat es ja auch nicht beim ersten Mal geschafft.

Was mich erheblich mehr entsetzt:

Auf dem Bild ist ein Kern TT-Mitglied zu sehen......die Tour wurde von einem Kern-TT Mitglied zusammengeschustert.....und dann war es sogar eine TT-Tour

Was zum Teufel hat die Diskusioin hier im TTL-Fred zu suchen ???


----------



## Redking (9. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hört auf zu blabahen.....das Ding ist  pipi
> 
> 
> Was zum Teufel hat die Diskusioin hier im TTL-Fred zu suchen ???


Hmmmm Uwe , vielleicht weil es noch gar keinen super tollen Bericht deinerseits gibt???

Und Guido das hier wissen wollte!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Hört auf zu blabahen.....das Ding ist pipi
> 
> Naja, ich gebe zu......bei mir war es knochentrocken....aber mein Bruder hat es ja auch nicht beim ersten Mal geschafft.
> 
> ...



Naja, ganz so hart wollte ich es nicht ausdrücken.
Ich bin jetzt mit umfangreichen Editierungsmöglichkeit ausgestattet.  
Soll ich das hier jetzt auf Deinen Wunsch hin alles kurz und klein schlagen? 
Ich könnte z.B. eine 'unfreundliche' Übernahme des TTL-Thread durch den TT-Thread ausführen und eine 'Fusion' vollziehen?
VG Martin

PS: Punkt 2 stellt eine ironische Sichtweise des Autors dar.


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hört auf zu blabahen.....das Ding ist  pipi...


   :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> :
> ...


 
Liegt am neuen Bike. 
Ist halt wie beim Rangieren mit einem neuen PKW,
man kennt die Ausmaße bei Rückwärtsfahren noch nicht.  
Uwe @Handlampe wollte doch sicherlich rückwärts hochschieben, oder???


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

Das verzeiht der mir nie


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> :



Ich sagte ja bereits: Fahren ist doch pipi...ich wollte halt mal probieren ob es zu Fuß schwerer ist


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte ja bereits: Fahren ist doch pipi...ich wollte halt mal probieren ob es zu Fuß schwerer ist


 Er trägts mit Humor


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt mit umfangreichen Editierungsmöglichkeit ausgestattet.
> Soll ich das hier jetzt auf Deinen Wunsch hin alles kurz und klein schlagen?





Ich glaub, da krieg ich Ärger mit meinen Co-Guides, Martin...


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte ja bereits: Fahren ist doch pipi...ich wollte halt mal probieren ob es zu Fuß schwerer ist


 
Ne, is klar. Hüpfend auf einem Bein hochschieben. 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, da krieg ich Ärger mit meinen Co-Guides, Martin...


 
Bevor ich jetzt erboste PNs bekomme,

ES WAR SPASS. 

Nätürlich bleibt die Unabhängigkeit des TT- und des TTL-Threads gewahrt.

Schließlich brauchen wir den TTL-Thread quasi als freie Stimme Amerikas, um über die unglaublichen Knaller der TT-Guides informiert zu werden.

Das ist unabhängig Berichterstattung. 

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> So 'ne abgerissene Fingersehne ist doch nur 'ne Bagatelle. Kannste aber gerne posten, zur Mahnung...


 
Na gut, wie gewünscht: "Dieter, ich ermahne Dich... !"

Nachfolgend nun auf obigen Wunsch nachgereicht noch zwei Bilder vom TTTT:






Dieses Bild lässt erahnen, dass es Dieter eigentlich gar nicht soooo schlecht ging. Der Knabe flachste sogar - der gemeine Foriker kennt es gar nicht anders- etwas herum. Und er erteilte mir Fotografier-Anweisung für das nachfolgende Foto....






...welches die dank Sehnenabriss (wir dachten zu diesem Zeitpunkt eher an einen Bruch) seltsam abgewinkelte Fingerkuppe des Ringfingeres zeigt.

Das erste Foto lässt auch erahnen, über welche Wege Dieter im Gefährt Richtung Krankenhaus geschaukelt wurde....  .

Gute Besserung weiterhin  !


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, wie gewünscht: "Dieter, ich ermahne Dich... !"
> 
> Nachfolgend nun auf obigen Wunsch nachgereicht noch zwei Bilder vom TTTT:
> 
> ...


 
Kein Wunder, mit einem solchen Liegefahrrad hätte ich mich auch aufs Maul gelegt. 
Mit diesen Ministützrädern kommt man doch um keine Kehre rum.

VG Martin

PS: Gute Besserung. Meine Großmutter hätte als alte Eifeler Kräuterfee eine fette Packung Kamillenblütensud daraufgeschmiert (nach der klassischen Reinigung mit Scheuerpulver, ich sag nur ATA), und nach regelmäßigen Verbandwechseln wäre die Wunde ohne Narbe in ca. vier bis sechs Wochen verheilt gewesen.

PPS: Ich habe das Sortiment in meinem Erste-Hilfe-ALDI-Päckchen jetzt um ein paar Kamillenteebeutel erweitert.


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. August 2006)

*Bericht zur TTL-Wochentour zur Steinbachtalsperre am 09.08.2006*

Teilgenommen haben:


Alex alias Cycle-Dragon 
Jan alias Janne-man
Markus alias p.pipowitsch
Michael alias meg71
Oli alias Scottti
Thomas alias Tomibeck
und natürlich der Verfasser.


Pünktlich 15 Minuten vor Startzeit fing natürlich ein schöner Landregen an  und sollte bis zum Tourende nicht mehr aufhören. Ein schöne Einstimmung für den kommenden Herbst, entsprechend matschig waren stellenweise auch die befahrenen Wege  .


Vom Startpunkt ging es Richtung Steinbachtalsperre. Hier verabschiedete sich Alex, bei dem eine Schraube locker war bzw. an seinem brandneuen Bike im Carbonlook . Alex wollte sich alleine durch die Wildnis zum Startpunkt durchschlagen.


Es ging weiter bergauf Richtung Hartenberg, dort den flowigen Arloff-Trail hinunter (diese blöde Birke liegt dort immer noch quer). Tomibeck schlug von dort seine Heimreise nach Euskirchen an, er war per Rad zum Startpunkt gekommen  . 


Wieder an der Steinbachtalsperre ging es, zwischenzeitlich doch etwas durchnässt, bekannte Routen zurück an den Startpunkt. Seltsamerweise stand dort noch das Auto von Alex. Der kurz danach in ziviler Kleidung angetrabt war. Irgendwie hat ihn die Navigation intuitiv nach Hause (Meckenheim) geleitet, von wo er per Privataxi zu seinem Auto gebracht wurde.


Trotz widerlichem Regen ein nettes kleines Ründchen, die dank weichem Matsch auch die im LMB angesprochenen Soft-Qualitäten aufwies  . Dank an die Jungs vom TT (natürlich auch per Rad angereist) für die Gestaltung des attraktiven Vorspannes zum flowigen Steinbachtrail hin  .


Vielleicht lässt sich aufgrund dieses Posts doch der ein oder andere Vorschreiber dieses Threads dazu inspirieren, etwas von seiner "Forumszeit  " abzuknapsen und stattdessen in die Tätigkeit "Biken  " zu investieren.... .


----------



## Kalinka (10. August 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Aus gegebenem Anlass denke ich gerade drüber nach, ob man nicht einen Erste Hilfe Kurs (also nicht das Sofortmassnahmen Gelangweile fürn Führerschein) mit Schwerpunkt der Verletzungen des Bikens buchen sollte. Ich habe diesbezüglich bei einem befreundeten Ausbilder einer Hilfsorganisation nachgefragt, ob sich so was veranstalten liesse. Ab 10-15 Personen könnte man einen solchen Schwerpunkt-Kurs machen, Dauer wäre 2 Tage und Preis so um 35 pro Person rum. Da die schon etwas weiter im Vorraus gebucht werden müssen und ich den gerne im Winter machen würde, wäre jetzt schon mal Interesse abklopfen angesagt. Wer evtl Interesse daran hätte, sollte mir eine Info zukommen lassen.
> Um es direkt vorweg zu nehmen: Ich würde nur vermitteln und selber teilnehmen. Das Geld wäre an die Hilfsorganisation zahlbar - ich verdiene nichts dran. Nur damit keiner auf ne blöde Idee kommt ...


Saugute Idee. Ich werde zwar eher nicht teilnehmen, da ich alle zwei jahre dienstlich eine Ersthelfernachschulung bekomme. Ich denke dann jedesmal...mein Gott was hast Du alles vergessen. Auch sollte ich mein Erste-Hilfe-Täschchen auch dabei haben, und nicht icn der Eckbank verrotten lassen!
Ich bin gespannt, ob da was auf die Beine kommt... und je nach Termin bin ich vielleicht doch dabei...denn dümmer wird frau davon nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> *Bericht zur TTL-Wochentour zur Steinbachtalsperre am 09.08.2006*
> 
> ...
> 
> Vielleicht lässt sich aufgrund dieses Posts doch der ein oder andere Vorschreiber dieses Threads dazu inspirieren, etwas von seiner "Forumszeit  " abzuknapsen und stattdessen in die Tätigkeit "Biken  " zu investieren.... .


 
Danke für Deine Fürsorge, 
aber es gibt Leute, 
die alles Dank eines erstlassigen Zeitmanagements (zumindest fast immer  ) auf die Reihe bekommen.

Guckst Du hier, oder anders ausgedrückt, Du warst nicht alleine im Regen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. August 2006)

Tach.

So, heute zum ersten mal wieder für 'ne gute Stunde mit absolutem Schontempo auf'm Rad gesessen und hoffe auf weiter fortschreitenden Heilungsprozess...Wie sähe es denn an einem der kommenden Wochenenden mit 'ner Tour aus von der SBTS in's Schleidbachtal und dort dann die bekannt-beliebte Runde Nr. 3 der BaMü Bikestrecken? Ist für mich bis auf weiteres hardcoremäßig genug.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach.
> 
> So, heute zum ersten mal wieder für 'ne gute Stunde mit absolutem Schontempo auf'm Rad gesessen und hoffe auf weiter fortschreitenden Heilungsprozess...Wie sähe es denn an einem der kommenden Wochenenden mit 'ner Tour aus von der SBTS in's Schleidbachtal und dort dann die bekannt-beliebte Runde Nr. 3 der BaMü Bikestrecken? Ist für mich bis auf weiteres hardcoremäßig genug.
> 
> ...



Hi Hammelhetzer,

Schön dass Du schon wieder langsam mit dem Training anfangen kannst. 

Wenn Du wieder so weit bist, setze doch einfach mal eine Tour um Bamü ein. Ich denke, da werden sich schon ein paar Mitfahrer finden. 

Was macht Dein 9,8 KG Geschoß? Vielleicht doch eine andere Gabel?


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. August 2006)

WE sieht's bei mir meist käsig aus. Ist aber ja net entscheidend.

Dieter, ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass an Deinem Radl beim frühabendlichen Verladen in Bernhards Auto keine Satteltasche (mehr) vorhanden war. In der Ecke von Aachen hat man lt. Forum nun so ein Teil gefunden. Vielleicht - Dein Einschlag war ja schon heftig - und unter Berücksichtigung aller möglichen Flugbahnen...... 

Gute Besserung weiterhin...!


----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2006)

Wie sieht die Mittwochtour genau aus?

Bin nämlich heute nach der Arbeit noch ein wenig geradelt und hätte dann die Heiderhof Extended Version im Angebot. 
Sind eigentlich die gleichen Trails am Heiderhof, allerdings noch mit einer zusätzlichen Schleife mit natürlich zusätzlichen Trails.


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin nämlich heute nach der Arbeit noch ein wenig geradelt...


Eigentlich müsste man dir Bikeverbot erteilen - du hast noch 'nen Film zu schnippeln.
Schäm dich mal was und nehm dir ein Beispiel am TTL. Du hast nicht eine Silbe zur Tour geschrieben


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht die Mittwochtour genau aus?
> 
> Bin nämlich heute nach der Arbeit noch ein wenig geradelt und hätte dann die Heiderhof Extended Version im Angebot.
> Sind eigentlich die gleichen Trails am Heiderhof, allerdings noch mit einer zusätzlichen Schleife mit natürlich zusätzlichen Trails.



Hi Schlechtwetterlampe,

am Mittwoch fahren wir einsteigerfreundlich die bekannten Trails in Richtung Alfter. Wir planen aber schon für diverse andere Mittwochstouren, die sollen in Richtung Heiderhof gehen. Auf dem Weg dahin exploren Marco und meinereiner noch den ein oder anderen Trail durch das Melbtal, anschließend ist Deiner Zusatzschleife natürlich nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Dieter, ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass an Deinem Radl beim frühabendlichen Verladen in Bernhards Auto keine Satteltasche (mehr) vorhanden war. In der Ecke von Aachen hat man lt. Forum nun so ein Teil gefunden. Vielleicht - Dein Einschlag war ja schon heftig - und unter Berücksichtigung aller möglichen Flugbahnen......
> 
> Gute Besserung weiterhin...!


Wundere mich in der Tat, dass das gesamte Ahrgebirge nicht wie jüngst der Eiger in mehrere Teile zerborsten ist, ob der einwirkenden Brachialgewalten (der Butznickel wurde ja schließlich auch 1981 aus dem Deutschen Gletscherbuch gestrichen, nachdem ich ihn mit meinen Stahlwaden mal so richtig nachhaltig massiert hatte). Indes, die Satteltasche hat wie durch Wunderhand doch den richtigen Weg gefunden und liegt wohlbestückt zur erneuten Montage bereit.

Besserung kommt voran, heute - wenn auch zu Fuß - die Höhen des Kermeters erstürmt.

Gruß
Felsenhetzer


----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich müsste man dir Bikeverbot erteilen - du hast noch 'nen Film zu schnippeln.
> Schäm dich mal was und nehm dir ein Beispiel am TTL. Du hast nicht eine Silbe zur Tour geschrieben



Is ja jut, Ralph....aber es macht einfach keinen Spass, wenn alle 5 Minuten der Rechner abschmiert.....du wirst wohl noch etwas warten müssen....warscheinlich, bis ich einen neuen PiCi habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja jut, Ralph....aber es macht einfach keinen Spass, wenn alle 5 Minuten der Rechner abschmiert...


Na das kann ja keiner ahnen. Entschuldigung angenommen 
Also, verkauf das Scott wieder und hol dir schnell 'nen PC 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## supasini (15. August 2006)

Scott? hat der Uwe noch ein neues Rad (ich hatte ein Giant Reign erkannt...) - oder hat der Jung im Lotto gewonnen (neuer PC)?!


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> Scott? hat der Uwe noch ein neues Rad (ich hatte ein Giant Reign erkannt...) - oder hat der Jung im Lotto gewonnen (neuer PC)?!


Kann auch sein, jedenfalls kriegt man für das Geld 'nen tollen PC...


----------



## Redking (15. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann auch sein, jedenfalls kriegt man für das Geld 'nen tollen PC...


Für deinen Hirsch hättest du sogar zwei bekommen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Für deinen Hirsch hättest du sogar zwei bekommen!
> Gruß
> Klaus


Ja, für den Rahmen  ...wenn ich jetzt vor der Entscheidung stehen würde, würde ich das Hardtail nehmen und ein 2. Bike (z.b. was preiswertes von Canyon oder so...) für's grobere


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. August 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

wie sieht es am Wochenende aus? Plant keiner eineTOUR!!!!!!!  

Die Auswahl ist bisher sehr mager Bin auch bereit, etwas weiter zu fahren 

Ich sitze hier völlig frustriert herum und kann mich noch nicht auf das kommende Wochenende freuen , nur weil IHR noch keine schöne Tour reingestellt habt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (15. August 2006)

Bock auf´s Siebengebirge am Samstag ???


----------



## Schnegge (15. August 2006)

Hallo Boris,

mach mal 'nen Vorschlag für Sonntag. Ich bin dann dabei  
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. August 2006)

> Bock auf´s Siebengebirge am Samstag ???


 Hört sich gut an, Tagestour?



> Hallo Boris,
> 
> mach mal 'nen Vorschlag für Sonntag. Ich bin dann dabei
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hi Jörg, schön mal wieder etwas von Dir zu hören  Ich bevorzuge lieber den Samstag, bin aber generell nicht abgeneigt, auch am Sonntag zu fahren. Ich nehme an, Du kannst am Samstag nicht? Sonst würde ich Dir empfehlen, mal mit Spooky im Siebengebirge zu fahren


----------



## Spooky (15. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an, Tagestour?


Können wir machen, wobei ich gerne wieder erst so gegen 10:30 - 11:00 Uhr starten würde. 

Ich überleg´ mir mal was, ...


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir machen, wobei ich gerne wieder erst so gegen 10:30 - 11:00 Uhr starten würde.
> 
> Ich überleg´ mir mal was, ...
> 
> ...



perfekt!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky (15. August 2006)

Hier der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2998


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (16. August 2006)

Bezüglich meiner technischen Problemfälle, hier nur mal zwischendrin ein Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich der alten Nervensäge aus Meckenheim.

Vorher:





Nachher:


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. August 2006)

Cycle-Dragon - Wo bleibt Deine Anmeldung?


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2006)

Zurück von der Kottenforst-Einsteiger-Rollrunde übernehme ich hiermit den Buchhaltungspart.

Die Firma VDO behauptet eine Routenlänge von 40,1 km bei 2:07 Std. Fahrzeit und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18,9 km/h.

Die Grafiken dazu (für evtl. gefälschte Ergebnisse ist die Firma Garmin verantwortlich  ):


----------



## Handlampe (16. August 2006)

Mal wieder sehr schöne Runde. 
Boris hat mal wieder alles an Trails rausgequetscht, was aus dem Kottenforst so zu quetschen ist und Helmut hat als Backguide die (doch zahlreichen)Schäfchen schön zusammengehalten.
Tolle Gruppe, auch wieder mit neuen Gesichtern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (17. August 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

tja, was soll ich da noch sagen, zu 15!!  sind wir gestern die Flachlandtirolerrunde gefahren, unsere Siebengebirgsabteilung ist ganz erstaunt über die flachen Trails gefahren  . Wie schon gesagt, ist absolut konträr zum Siebengebirge. Das ist halt der große Vorteil unserer Region: Abwechslungsreicher geht es kaum (Ahr, Kottenforst, Siebengebirge, Bergische u.s.w.). 

Danke an die Mitfahrer/innen, für so eine große Gruppe ist es seeeeeeehr flüssig gelaufen 

Aber das mit dem Opferstock müssen wir mal bei Gelgenheit üben


----------



## Spooky (17. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das mit dem Opferstock müssen wir mal bei Gelgenheit üben


Eigentlich hätten wir direkt mit deinem Radon anfangen können, oder  

Auch von mir noch ein dickes Dankeschön   an die Guides für die feine Tour und für´s warten zu Beginn der Tour.


Bis zum nächsten Mal
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich hätten wir direkt mit deinem Radon anfangen können, oder
> 
> Marco



Jau, mein Radon wird heute in den Orbit geschossen und findet sein Ende als Komet. Rate mal, an welchem Ort der Einschlagspunkt ist?! Der Krater ist bestimmt 50 Mtr. tief und hat einen Umfang von 300 Mtr!!!!


----------



## Spooky (17. August 2006)

Du meinst doch nicht etwa das total Freundliche und Serviceorientierte Fahradfachgeschäft im Bonner Norden  

Haben sich die anfänglichen Befürchtungen also bewahrheitet, ist der Rahmen echt durch


----------



## Montana (17. August 2006)

Hallo TTL und TSG  

Kompliment da sind ja bei euch eine Menge biker zusammengekommen. Liest sich wirklich gut und scheint ne nette Tour gewesen zu sein.  

@ Boris Gute Besserung ans Fahrrad 

Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido




			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ola Kollega´s,
> 
> tja, was soll ich da noch sagen, zu* 15!! *   sind wir gestern die Flachlandtirolerrunde gefahren, unsere Siebengebirgsabteilung ist ganz erstaunt über die flachen Trails gefahren  . Wie schon gesagt, ist absolut konträr zum Siebengebirge. Das ist halt der große Vorteil unserer Region: Abwechslungsreicher geht es kaum (Ahr, Kottenforst, Siebengebirge, Bergische u.s.w.).
> 
> ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. August 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst doch nicht etwa das total Freundliche und Serviceorientierte Fahradfachgeschäft im Bonner Norden
> 
> Haben sich die anfänglichen Befürchtungen also bewahrheitet, ist der Rahmen echt durch



Hab gestern Abend das Hinterrad ausgebaut, sieht nicht gut aus! Am Freitag werde ich mal den Hinterbau abnehmen, um genaueres zu sehen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo TTL und TSG
> 
> Kompliment da sind ja bei euch eine Menge biker zusammengekommen. Liest sich wirklich gut und scheint ne nette Tour gewesen zu sein.
> 
> ...



Ausnahmsweise haben wir Eure Truppenstärke mal geschlagen.  Freue mich auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen bei eurer lustigen Truppe  Grüße und bis bald!


----------



## Red Devil (17. August 2006)

Hallo TTL´er,

auch von mir nen herzlichen Dank an die schöne Tour durch Euren Kottenforst.
Das Wetter passte, die Mitfahrer und die Trails natürlich auch. 
Alles in allem ne runde Sache, bis auf das verflixte Radon von Boris 

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Gruß Boris


----------



## Holzlarer (17. August 2006)

das heizen über lange flache trails macht schon richtig laune. sieht auch immer witzig aus, wie sich so eine meute durch unterholz schlägt. hatte nachher bei 73km auf den punkt nen 20er schnitt und als belohnung ein leichtes brennen heute im oberschenkel. danke für´s guiden, bin gerne wieder dabei 

gruss dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (17. August 2006)

Glück gehabt, Rahmen wird wieder im Orbit eingefangen 

Es ist "nur" eine Schraube gebrochen. Bis ich mal rausgefunden hatte, wie man an diese rankommt!!!  Das Gewinde war gestreckt, also eindeutig beim Einbau Mist gebaut    

Jetz hoffe ich, daß die Aufnahme keinen abekommen hat und die Achse ohne Spiel in den Bock festsitzt 








Frage an die Experten: Mit wieviel NM würdet Ihr die beiden Inbusschrauben anziehen, ich glaube die sind 6 mm stark?


----------



## monsterchen (17. August 2006)

@ Boris

Da scheinst du ja noch mal Glück gehabt zu haben, sieht reparabel aus.
Besser eine Schraube gebrochen als ein Gewinde ausgerissen. Musste bei meinem Stevens auch schon einige Schrauben tauschen. Wir sehen uns Samstag.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. August 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Boris
> 
> Da scheinst du ja noch mal Glück gehabt zu haben, sieht reparabel aus.
> Besser eine Schraube gebrochen als ein Gewinde ausgerissen. Musste bei meinem Stevens auch schon einige Schrauben tauschen. Wir sehen uns Samstag.
> ...



Heute gibt es einen Reparaturversuch!

Bis morgen


----------



## supasini (18. August 2006)

M6 er Schraube mit 12.9er Festigkeit habe ich 16 Nm gefunden - aber ohne Garantie! Das scheint mir aber mit anderen Listen abgeglichen eine sinnvolle Größenordnung zu sein. vorher gut sauber machen, dann mit Montagefett montieren, DrehMo langsam steigern. Viel Erfolg!
Ich kann morgen leider nicht - zu viel Arbeit!


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> M6 er Schraube mit 12.9er Festigkeit habe ich 16 Nm gefunden - aber ohne Garantie! Das scheint mir aber mit anderen Listen abgeglichen eine sinnvolle Größenordnung zu sein. vorher gut sauber machen, dann mit Montagefett montieren, DrehMo langsam steigern. Viel Erfolg!
> Ich kann morgen leider nicht - zu viel Arbeit!



Danke, werd ich so versuchen!  Bis bald.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. August 2006)

*- Ãffentliche Bekanntmachung - ​*



Das TTL fÃ¼hrt diese Woche keine eigene Wochentour durch, sondern schlieÃt sich der Veranstaltung am kommenden Mittwoch (23.08.2006.) im KÃ¶nigsforst an (guckst Du hier).

NÃ¤chste Woche geht es dafÃ¼r am Donnerstag (!), dem 31.08.2006, wieder einmal auf eine Route der Kurverwaltung Bad MÃ¼nstereifel:





*Tour Nr. 3: Ãber Wittscheider Hof zum Eschweiler Tal​*



Nachfolgend die Tourenbeschreibung der Kurverwaltung:


_Tourdaten: 34,3 km, 821 hm _

_Vom Parkplatz fÃ¤hrt man durch den Schleidpark und bikt Ã¼ber kurze Singletrails durch den Wald nach Rodert hoch. Von dort fÃ¼hren schÃ¶ne Waldwege am Hang des Erftals entlang bis ins Bodenbachtal. Hier wird die L 165 Ã¼berquert, Vorbei am Erft-RÃ¼ckhaltebecken und Lingscheiderhof geht es jetzt immer weiter bergauf. _

_Zwischen Bergrath und Witscheiderhof erreicht man den hÃ¶chsten Punkt der Tour. Nun folgt eine rasante Asphaltabfahrt bis nach Kolvenbach, von wo Waldwege Ã¼ber den SteinbÃ¼chel und durch das wunderschÃ¶ne Hornbachtal bis zur RÃ¶mischen Tempelanlage bei Pesch fÃ¼hren. Ein idealer Ort, um eine Rast einzulegen und sich auf die nachfolgenden Eingletrail-Einlagen zu freuen. Nachdem der energiefressende Jakob-Kneip-Berg Ã¼berwunden ist, fÃ¼hrt der Weg Ã¼ber einen BergrÃ¼cken, der dem Biker einen herrlichen Blick auf die Kalkkuppen des Eschweiler Tals mit den geschÃ¼tzten Magerrasen und WacholderbestÃ¤nden gÃ¶nnt. _

_Hinter Gilsdorf verlÃ¤sst man das kleine Bachtal und biegt links auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ab, unterquert vor Holzheim die L 185 und erklimmt den Stockert, auf dessen Gipfel das Radioteleskop weit sichtbar in den Himmel ragt._

_



_

_Nun zieht sich der Weg entlang des Golfplatzes â von hier aus hat man bei klarem Wetter eine fabelhafte Aussicht Ã¼ber die gesamte Voreifellandschaft mit KÃ¶lner Dom und Siebengebirge im Hintergrund â vorbei an Eschweiler ins Eschweiler Tal und Ã¼ber den Uhlenberg wieder zurÃ¼ck zum Ausgangspunkt._



*Die TTL-Tour-Extras als inkludierter SpÃ¤tsommerbonus  :*

Auf Wunsch (kurzer) Besuch der an der Strecke liegenden kulturhistorischen StÃ¤tten.
Bei Interesse EinfÃ¼hrung in das abendliche StraÃenleben von Bad MÃ¼nstereifel mÃ¶glich.
LMB-Termin: hier!

Und nochmals der Hinweis: Diese Woche ist der DIMB-Stammtisch sogar in Rheinbach....! (Guckst Du hier).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2006)

Tach.

Da bin ich ja richtig froh, dass das Wölfchen meine Anregung mit'm Dreier aufgenommen hat.

Indes: wenngleich diese Tour keine besonders spektakulären Trails beinhaltet, würde ich sie dennoch nicht als leicht klassifizieren, insbesondere nicht, wenn - ich unterstelle mal eine Tour ohne Kunstlicht - das Zeitfenster limitiert ist. Kann mich da an einige nette Anstiege erinnern. Will hier nicht rumunken, aber die Tour fordert m.E. einen gewissen Trainingsstand.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer

P.S: @Helmut
man kann die Runde ganz gut strecken, wenn man an der SBTS startet und den Arloffer Berg mitnimmt, erfordert natürlich ca 1h mehr Fahrzeit. Dafür wird dann die 1000er Marke zuverlässig geknackt.


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. August 2006)

Dieter, hattest Du nicht sogar nach der 10er-Route gerufen....? Aber was soll ich groß schreiben: Du kennst die 3er-Route und hast in allem Recht  ! 

Tatsächlich wollte ich "Kunstlicht" vermeiden, ein kleines Positionslicht wäre dagegen für die letzten Routenmeter auf der Straße jedoch hilfreich. Dies sollte ich vielleicht noch nachtragen..... 

Als "leicht" ist sie wegen fehlender technischer Anforderung (den kleinen Singletrail vom Heidentempel einmal abgesehen) klassifiziert. Die netten Anstiege, derzeit dank Regen teilweise doch arg ausgewaschen, dürfen bei dieser Klassifikation und im Sinne der Begriffsdefinition TT*L* ggf. auch durchaus geschoben  bewältigt werden, bevor ein Herzkaspar fällig wird. 

Das ganze Unternehmen soll letztendlich auch noch *allen* Spaß machen und eine lockere Konversation noch ohne künstliche Sauerstoffzufuhr möglich sein. Deshalb verschieben wir die Integration des "Arloffer Berges" auch auf einen Starttermin an einem schönen Sommermorgen..... 

Hoffe, Dein Helm hat zwischenzeitlich wieder zu Dir gefunden.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Dieter, hattest Du nicht sogar nach der 10er-Route gerufen....?
> ...
> Hoffe, Dein Helm hat zwischenzeitlich wieder zu Dir gefunden.


Schon,

aber in einem anderen Thread . Hier habe ich nur wegen dem flotten Dreier angefragt .

Habe noch 'n Deckel zuhause. Die Summe meiner Lebenserfahrung sagt mir allerdings, dass Schienbeinschoner wichtiger wären .


----------



## Riderin (23. August 2006)

mal schnell ein paar liebe Grüße abstell..

bin frisch aus dem Karwendelgebirge zurück.. die hiesigen Biker fahren da zum Grossteil Schotterwege, mit reichlich HM auf wenige Km  *ächzstöhn*

das ist nicht nur ungewohnt, sondern auch sowas von anstrengend..

wenn ich wüsst, wie es geht, würd ich Euch mal Bilder zeigen.

Grüße jana


----------



## Riderin (23. August 2006)

test


----------



## Riderin (23. August 2006)




----------



## Eifelwolf (24. August 2006)

Hallo Jana,

danke für die lieben Grüße. Du bist also im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Bergrad" gefahren . Die Bilder lassen einen ja neidisch werden.....


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. August 2006)

Hallo Eifelwolf,

wie sieht es aus - müssen wir für Donnertsag die Traktorreifen aufziehen und Allrad einschalten?


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. August 2006)

Lt. soebiger Meldung im WDR-Fernsehen wird es ab Donnerstag *etwas* trockener und wärmer. Die Strecke hat allerdings kaum Passagen mit tiefem Matschgrund, Vorteil der "zivilen" Kurverwaltungs-Runden. Trotzdem sind alle "Alberts", "Gravities", "Smart Sams" und natürlich die etwas haltungsschwachen "noppigen Nics" gern gesehene Gäste.... .


----------



## Handlampe (30. August 2006)

Hab mich für morgen ausgetragen, da ich mit unserem Eifelyeti noch eine Rennradabschlußfahrt nach Malmedy machen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (30. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Lt. soebiger Meldung im WDR-Fernsehen wird es ab Donnerstag *etwas* trockener und wärmer. Die Strecke hat allerdings kaum Passagen mit tiefem Matschgrund, Vorteil der "zivilen" Kurverwaltungs-Runden. Trotzdem sind alle "Alberts", "Gravities", "Smart Sams" und natürlich die etwas haltungsschwachen "noppigen Nics" gern gesehene Gäste.... .


Hi,
Ich glaube ich nehme *auf gar keinen Fall Nobby´s* (warum wohl?)    
Was heist eigentlich etwas trockener..  
Aber ich bin ja schon froh das kein Schnee fällt    
Grüsse Krampe


----------



## supasini (30. August 2006)

vielleicht deshalb?


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht deshalb?



Ist da jemand samstags an der Ahr gefahren?


----------



## Giom (30. August 2006)

Hi,
ich würde gerne morgen dabei sein, aber 18h00 schaffe ich nicht. Wünsche euch viel spaß. Werde wohl im siebengebirge allein ein bißchen was trainieren. Ich habe mich für Ende November an eine Transmallorca angemeldet. So muß ich mich bewegen und wieder öfter trainieren!
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. August 2006)

_"Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von (vor-) gestern"_ ..... sagte schon unser Konrad. Es wird nicht nur *etwas*, sondern laut aktuellem Wetterbericht *wesentlich* trockener und wärmer .

Die genöppelten Nics können (und werden ) ruhigen Gewissens mitfahren, das Terrain entspricht ja nicht dem hochalpinen Ahrgebirgszug mit schlechtgelauntem scharfkantigem Gestein und das Tempo ist - siehe LMB - l a n g s a m.

*So langsam ist es zum.... :kotz: :*
*There seems to have been a problem with the database.*
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da jemand samstags an der Ahr gefahren?


Ernst Toller: "Masse Mensch". Ich freue mich immer wieder, wenn ich mich als Durchschnittstyp identifizieren kann mit jederzeit multiplen koinzidenten Schicksalen .

Schei$$ Nobbies. 

(Hab erst noch gedacht "sind das deine Pranken?". War zwar samstags an der Ahr (wenn auch nicht diesen), aber mein Schlauch hatte ja gehalten  . Hab auch schlankere Finger .)

Soll ich das nächste mal von den Mantelflickstreifen mitbringen??


----------



## Riderin (30. August 2006)

hier auch nochmal.. vielleicht habt Ihr ja Interesse ;-)

http://www.radsportclub-mayen.de/

Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (30. August 2006)

ich Dussel..

CTF 2006 müsst Ihr anklicken


----------



## supasini (31. August 2006)

kann doch nicht mit, hatte verpeilt, dass ich um 8 in EU Chorprobe habe - hab mich noch nicht an den neuen Termin gewöhnt! Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (31. August 2006)

Nach den_ Königsforster Chaostagen _ (ist vieleicht noch eine Marktlücke, mal überlegen  ) freue ich mich auf die nette Tour heute abend  

Wenn also ein MTBiker _(oder so in der Richtung)_ mit bereits total verschmutzem bike und dazu passenden bikeklamotten  in der Eifel auftaucht , so kann das nur der arne _*Montana*_ aus den Königsforstsümpfen   sein.  Kein Zeit mehr gestern abend , da ...   

Sach mal Helmut , ich hab ja seit dem Sommer  ein Autonavi. Was muss ich für den heutigen Treffpunkt eingeben ? 

LG & see you very soon at the Eifel.  

Guido


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den_ Königsforster Chaostagen _ (ist vieleicht noch eine Marktlücke, mal überlegen  ) freue ich mich auf die nette Tour heute abend
> 
> Wenn also ein MTBiker _(oder so in der Richtung)_ mit bereits total verschmutzem bike und dazu passenden bikeklamotten  in der Eifel auftaucht , so kann das nur der arne _*Montana*_ aus den Königsforstsümpfen   sein.  Kein Zeit mehr gestern abend , da ...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, Helmut ist noch auf Lehrgang, daher:

53359 Rheinbach/Kurtenberg - die Straße heißt auch Kurtenberg.

Bis heute Abend


----------



## Redking (31. August 2006)

Also im Termin steht: Schleidtalstraße

Wohl kurz vor dem Parkplatz ist der 
Sonnenhof
Hotels
Schleidtalstraße 23
53902 Bad Münstereifel

Ich werde hier um 16:30 Losfahren!

Gruß
Klaus
EDIT:
*Okay hier die Adresse der 
Fachhochschule für Rechtspflege Nordrhein-Westfalen  
Schleidtalstr. 3
53902 Bad Münstereifel

*


----------



## Montana (31. August 2006)

Netter Versuch , Frosch  _(Zitat, passt aber wieder)_



			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, Helmut ist noch auf Lehrgang, daher:
> 
> 53359 Rheinbach/Kurtenberg - die Straße heißt auch Kurtenberg.
> 
> Bis heute Abend




Danke Klaus , dafür das Du nicht so gemein bist    



			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Termin steht: *Schleidtalstraße*
> Wohl kurz vor dem Parkplatz ist der
> Sonnenhof
> Hotels
> ...



Bis nachher Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. August 2006)

Klaus hat eigentlich schon alles erklärt. Wichtig: Wir fahren heute nicht am üblichen Startort in Rheinbach (quasi unser "Wildwechsel") ab, sondern in Bad Münstereifel. Das scheint noch nicht allen ganz klar zu sein... .






Der Parkplatz an der Schleidtalstraße ist leichter zu finden als der Plan vermuten lässt. Er befindet sich gegenüber dem Kurpark mit Parkhotel (kann sein, dass es auch momentan "Sonnenhotel" heißt, der Name und Träger ändern sich laufend), welches auch über einen eigenen Parkplatz verfügt (hier treffen wir uns bitte nicht) und neben der Fachhochschule für Rechtspflege an der L 234. Hausnummern wird ein Navi in dem Ortsbereich eh nicht kennen. 

Der Treffpunkt-Parkplatz verfügt neuerdings über große, rot umrandete "MTB-Stecken-Hinweistafeln".

Hinweis: Die B 51 ist die aufgeständerte Umgehungsstraße (also eine Brücke) von Bad Münstereifel. Dort, wo im Plan das Schild "B 51" steht, ist also keine Kreuzung, sondern die L 234 wird unter der B 51 durchgeleitet. Die L 234 ist über den gelb eingezeichneten Bereich der Kölner Straße zu erreichen. Die Abfahrt von der B 51 zu der Kölner Straße ist das Dreieck im oberen Teil des Planes mit dem waagerecht stehenden Schriftzug "Kölner Straße". Dort steht eine Ampelanlage (ich glaube, Bad Münstereifel hat nur diese eine). Kompliziert genug ausgedrückt...?

Aber keine Angst, Bad Münstereifel ist klein, übersichtlich und gemütlich. Verlustig gegangene werden garantiert bis zum Jahresende wieder aufgelesen. Wer denn will und noch nicht versorgt ist, bekommt auch gerne im Vorfeld meine Handy-Nummer.


----------



## Cheetah (31. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Die B 51 ist die aufgeständerte Umgehungsstraße (also eine Brücke) von Bad Münstereifel. Dort, wo im Plan das Schild "B 51" steht, ist also keine Kreuzung, sondern die L 234 wird unter der B 51 durchgeleitet.


Kein Thema, Klaus(Redking) dropt da runter! 

Schade, dass ich nicht kommen kann.  

Veil Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (31. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, Helmut ist noch auf Lehrgang, daher:
> 
> 53359 Rheinbach/Kurtenberg - die Straße heißt auch Kurtenberg.
> 
> Bis heute Abend




Ähhhhhhhmmm, da bin ich wohl etwas falsch gelegen! Das hier ist aber daran Schuld, quasi bin ich jetzt unschuldig

Bis heute Abend in BAMÜ!!


----------



## i-men (31. August 2006)

Ich befürchte bei mir wird das heute ne ganz knappe Angelegenheit. Bin arbeitstechnisch noch mitten drin und trage mich jetzt einfach mal sicherheitshalber aus. Also nicht warten. Mit viel Glück mach ich dann den Überraschungsgast. 

Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und fahrt nen paar Watt für mich mit. 

Bis demnächst.

Ingo


----------



## Riderin (31. August 2006)

hat zufällig jemand Lust dazu:  9.Vulkaneifel CTF :
	Wir bieten 3 CTF - Touren, 33 Km ca. 600 Hm, 51Km ca. 800 Hm und 66 Km ca. 1200 Hm.  
	Alle Touren wurden neu bearbeitet.
  	Teilnahmeberechtigt ist jeder Inhaber von BDR - Wertungskarten 
  	und jeder Fahrer mit einem verkehrssicheren Mountainbike.
	Die Startzeit ist  08:00 - 10:00 Uhr.
	Der Startort ist das Stadion im Nettetal. 
	Punktevergabe nach CTF - Regeln 2, 3 und 4 Punkte.
	Die Startgebühr beträgt 4,-  mit Wertungskarte 3,- .



Grüße Jana


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. August 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> hat zufÃ¤llig jemand Lust dazu:  9.Vulkaneifel CTF :
> Wir bieten 3 CTF - Touren, 33 Km ca. 600 Hm, 51Km ca. 800 Hm und 66 Km ca. 1200 Hm.
> Alle Touren wurden neu bearbeitet.
> Teilnahmeberechtigt ist jeder Inhaber von BDR - Wertungskarten
> ...


Will jetzt nicht klug*******n, 

aber im Sinne gÃ¤ngiger Hochsprachen (EDV) hast du da ein nicht excludierendes "oder" formuliert: entweder eine Wertungskarte oder  ein verkehrssicheres Mountainbike oder beides?. Habe ich also eine Wertungskarte (Anmerkung des Autors: trifft nicht zu) kann ich also auch mit einem nicht verkehrssicherem Mountainbike teilnehmen, da bereits die erste Bedingung erfÃ¼llt ist und die zweite gar nicht mehr abgeprÃ¼ft wird.

Wolltest du das ausdrÃ¼cken?? Oder meintest du Teilnahmebedingung = ((vks. MTB + W.Karte) oder (vks.MTB ohne Wertungskarte))?

Ach ja, was ist ein verkehrssicheres Mountainbike? Mit Glocke, Speichenstrahler und Dynamo?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. August 2006)

Ach ja, 


nach dem Klugschei$$en frohe Grüße an alle. Gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr trockenes und mildes Wetter hattet, und das ist ja schon die halbe Miete. Leider kann ich noch keine - auch keine kurzen - Matschpassagen riskieren und im Eschweilertal spritzt es ja doch manchmal ganz kräftig. Macht ja auch Spass, wenn man's denn ab kann.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Riderin (31. August 2006)

das hab ich schlichtweg aus der Website kopiert  

aber wer hat schon ein "verkehrssicheres"  Bike???  

Grüße jana


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> aber wer hat schon ein "verkehrssicheres"  Bike???


...viel schlimmer, Dieter der alte Hammelspammer hat Langeweile...


----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...viel schlimmer, Dieter der alte Hammelspammer hat Langeweile...



Das siehst du vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## Montana (1. September 2006)

Danke für die klasse Tour rund um Münstereifel. Das war ja schon eine landschaftlich höchst sehenwerte und konditionsforderne  Strecke. Prädikat : _schwer_ ist relativ - aber mittel ist dort mindestens gefordert.  

Danke besonders an Helmut für klasse Moderation und Historie  

Die Nachlese bei Radler und Cola  war auch sehr unterhaltsam.

Fühle mich leicht müde nun.    

Bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Redking (1. September 2006)

Sehr schöne Tour und super Mitbiker.

Danke Helmut.  
































Ein heidnischer Frosch beim Fruchtbarkeitstanz  































Nummer eins

Im Dunklen
Leider machte der Akku schlapp!

Warmer pappiger Kirschstreusel war später die andere Art von Erlebnis.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (1. September 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> hat zufällig jemand Lust dazu:  9.Vulkaneifel CTF :
> Wir bieten 3 CTF - Touren, 33 Km ca. 600 Hm, 51Km ca. 800 Hm und 66 Km ca. 1200 Hm.
> Alle Touren wurden neu bearbeitet.
> Teilnahmeberechtigt ist jeder Inhaber von BDR - Wertungskarten
> ...



Ähm, was ist den das für ein Datum ????


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. September 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, was ist den das für ein Datum ????


 
3. September, also übermorgen, schrieb Jana hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2967721&postcount=284


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. September 2006)

*Bericht*
*über die Tour des TTL am 31.08.2006:*
*Route Nr. 3 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel*



 
Teilnehmer waren:






v.l.n.r.: Gudio (Montana), Christoph (Krampe), Günther (Günni69), Klaus (Redking), Bernhard (Bernhardwalter), Boris (Grüner Frosch) und das Rad des Verfassers.

Vom Startpunkt ging es, sozusagen als "Aufwärmrunde", erst einmal ein paar kilometer bergauf zum Weiler "Rodert". Dort wurde das erste historische Highlight, das ehemalige FHQ "Felsennest" bzw. deren Reste, besucht. 

Die Route Nr. 3 der Kurverwaltung ist etwas "gemein" konstruiert, da sie permanent lange Anstiege mit langen Abfahrten verbindet. Insoweit ein stetiges Auf und Ab. Während die Wetterverhältnisse mit den Attributen "trocken, warm und teilweise sogar sonnig" als excellent bezeichnet werden können, sah man manchen Wegstrecken noch den Regen der Vortage (besser: Vorwochen) an. 

Auch diverse Gerätschaften am Wegesrand wurden gerne genutzt, um noch nicht verbrauchte Kraftreserven etwas abzubauen:






Irgendwann ereilte uns dann doch die Nacht, so dass auch diese Tour zum teilweisen Nightride mutierte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lagen jedoch nur noch Rollstrecken vor uns, lediglich die Aussicht leidete doch etwas unter den Lichtverhältnissen.

Der Großteil des Trupps setzte sich - zur Freude oder zum Leid des dortigen Personals - noch in den Außenbereich (Parkplatz für Schmuddelkinder) des "Cafe T"; die Themen solcher Begegnungen sind ja allgmeinen bekannt .







Es war eine nette Tour mit sehr angenehmen Teilnehmern, herzlichen Dank  !

Mehr Fotos im Album hier.


----------



## bernhardwalter (1. September 2006)

Zur gestrigen Tour,

habe garnicht gewusst,das in Bad Münstereifel sollche herrlichen Touren ausgeschildert sind,könnte mir vorstellen spontan bei gutem Wetter einfach mal ne Runde am frühen Abend zu drehen,tolle Landschaft mit schöner Streckenführung,klasse ausgesucht Helmut danke für die schöne Tour 
Sehr sympatische Gruppe mit netter Unterhaltung sogar das Wetter war stabil trotz Anwesenheit von Boris @ Grünen Frosch .
So ein Tourenausklang hat doch immer etwas besonderes Spass und gute Laune bis zum Schluss.
Nach der Dusche gabs noch Pizza  mit Tennis um 2.00 war dann Sendepause.

Schönen Gruß bis demnächst

Bernhard II


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. September 2006)

@Bernhard

guckst du hier: www.mtb-eifel.de

Die Touren lassen sich nämlich auch recht gut kombinieren.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Dusche gabs noch Pizza  mit Tennis um 2.00 war dann Sendepause.


nicht daß du dir dann am anderen Morgen den Daumen absägst...


----------



## Günni69 (1. September 2006)

So, dann auch von mir noch ein kurzes Feedback zur gestrigen Tour.
Es war ja mein erstes Auswärtsspiel (vorher meistens nur einsame Runden durch die Ville), nachdem ich vor zwei Monaten mein Bike entstaubt und wieder in Betrieb genommen habe.
Was soll ich sagen, es war für mich die perfekte Premiere mal bei einer hier angebotenen Tour mitzufahren. Die Streckenführung war sehr gut mit landschaftlichen tollen Aussichten, unser Leitwolf hat einen super Job gemacht in dem er zusätzlich auch den kulturellen Teil nicht zu kurz kommen ließ und die Teilnehmerzusamensetzung war einfach perfekt. Zwischendurch nette Unterhaltungen, Training der Lachmuskeln kam auch nicht zu kurz und dann noch die gesellige Runde zum Schluß in BaMü-City. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es hat mir sehr gut gefallen und wenn es meine knappe Freizeit zu läßt, schliesse ich mich gerne nochmal der ein oder anderen Tour an.


----------



## ralf (3. September 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> hier auch nochmal.. vielleicht habt Ihr ja Interesse ;-)
> 
> http://www.radsportclub-mayen.de/
> 
> Grüße Jana



Hallo zusammen,

zunächst einmal einen Gruß an die TTLer   und ich bitte um Verständnis dafür, daß ich hier der Werberin antworte.  

So, ich habe die Tour heute mitgemacht.  
Vielen Dank für den Tip, aber ich wäre auch ohne die Werbung gekommen.  
Also, es war richtig toll, eine schnelle Strecke genau nach meinem Geschmack.  
Auch das Wetter hat sich von seiner geduldigen Seite gezeigt.  
Meine Aufzeichnungsarmaturen geben 960 Hm und 49,6 Km an. Meinen Durchschnitt verrate ich nicht.   
Technisch keine Herausforderung aber durch den mitunter schlüpfrigen Boden und die extrem hardtailunfreundlichen Passagen hat es riesigen Spaß gemacht. Nicht zu vergessen die langen Abschnitte, die mit Highspeed (mein Max.: 56 Km/h) gerollt werden konnten ...  
Nachstes Jahr bin ich so wie in den letzten 10 Jahren wieder dabei.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. September 2006)

*Neu beim TTL: Slow-Motion-Touren*

Eine Idee der KFL-Truppe aufgreifend, welche diese bereits erfolgreich umgesetzt hat, bietet das TTL nun auch absolute Slow-Motion-Touren für untrainierte Langsamfahrliebende, Einsteiger, Schnuppertourinteressierte u. ä. an. 

Diese Touren finden ohne die Cracks und damit auch ohne den Druck, der ggf. durch deren bloße Anwesenheit entstehen kann, statt. Aus diesem Grunde werden die Touren auch nicht im LMB eingetragen. Die Tourverwaltung läuft insoweit per PN oder E-Mail ab.

Die Charakteristika der Slow-Motion-Touren:


Die Touren verlangen wenig Kondition und keine großartigen Kenntnisse über MTB-Fahrtechniken

Geeignet für Untrainierte, absolute Neulinge und solche, die das MTB-Fahren für sich einmal ausprobieren wollen (Schnuppertour).

Kein MTB-Bike vorhanden? Ggf. werden gerne Adressen hiesiger MTB-Verleiher vermittelt

Bei der Slow-Motion-Tour sind Leistungsschwächere unter sich

Du kennst entsprechend Interessierte in Deinem Bekanntenkreis? Super, diese sind gern gesehene Gäste!

Auf Wunsch auch Nachfahren der hier im TTL-Thread veröffentlichten TTL-Touren, natürlich hinsichtlich Länge, Dauer, Schwierigkeit etc. zugeschnitten auf die Anforderungen der Slow-Motion-Touren.
Die erste Slow-Motion-Tour soll werktags an einem Abend innerhalb der nächsten drei Wochen stattfinden. Interessenten können sich jetzt schon per PN oder E-Mail beim Verfasser melden  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (3. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> *Neu beim TTL: Slow-Motion-Touren*
> 
> Eine Idee der KFL-Truppe aufgreifend, welche diese bereits erfolgreich umgesetzt hat, bietet das TTL nun auch absolute Slow-Motion-Touren für untrainierte Langsamfahrliebende, Einsteiger, Schnuppertourinteressierte u. ä. an.
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, aber ab wann ist man Crack?


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee, aber ab wann ist man Crack?


 
Per Definition ab dem Zeitpunkt,
wo mann/frau den Status Anfänger/Wiedereinsteiger überschreitet.  

Ein Anzeichen dafür ist das öffentliche Eintragen im LMB-Terminen und die Teilnahme an denselbigen. 

VG Martin, der Crack  

PS: Was für einen Status hat man, wenn man Touren ausrichtet?
Obercrack??? 

PPS: Slow-Motion-Touren ist eine gute Idee. 
Wir sollten die Hemmnisse für AnfängerInnen und WiedereinsteigerInnen so klein als möglich halten.


----------



## Krampe (3. September 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zunächst einmal einen Gruß an die TTLer   und ich bitte um Verständnis dafür, daß ich hier der Werberin antworte.
> So, ich habe die Tour heute mitgemacht.
> ...


Hi,
Ich kann mich nur anschließen  ,
leider habe ich wohl einen Markierungspfeil übersehen und bin den Teil nach der zweiten Verpflegungsstation 2 X gefahren  
Zum Glück habe ich noch 2 Biker getroffen die mir dann den Weg richtg. Mayen gezeigt haben    ..
Dadurch sind bei mir dann 68KM, 1500 hm,Max Speed 55 Km/h, 18Km/h Schnitt rausgekommen 
Da ich wie Ihr euch sicher denken könnt nicht mit Nobby`s teufel: )unterwegs war, hatte ich immer Megagrip und natürlich keine Panne..
Grüsse Krampe


----------



## Redking (3. September 2006)

Für mich und mein Rocky hört sich das endlich mal so an, das ich nicht als Letzter dem Feld berghoch hinterher hecheln muss! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. September 2006)

Definiton "Crack": Ganz einfach - alle diejenigen, die sich *nicht* im 2. Spiegelstrich der Slow-Motion-Tourausschreibung wiederfinden. 

Weiterer Anhaltspunkt: Geeignet für diejenigen, bei denen das Tempo der TTTT-Krabbelgruppe schon ziemlich am Limit kratzte.

Klaus, Dich finde ich da irgendswie nirgends..... .

Und nochmals der Hinweis: Nicht auf meinem Misthaufen, sondern auf dem von Guido (Montana) aus dem ehrwürdigen Köngisforst gewachsen . Dort wurde unlängst eine ähnliche Tour erfolgreich absolviert.


----------



## Redking (3. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterer Anhaltspunkt: Geeignet für diejenigen, bei denen das Tempo der TTTT-Krabbelgruppe schon ziemlich am Limit kratzte.
> 
> Klaus, Dich finde ich da irgendswie nirgends..... .



Gut dann biete ich halt meine eigenen super langsam Touren an. Da komm ich dann mit. Du konntest mich ja nicht hecheln hören da du vorne gefahren bist.
Ich habe blos so eine Aversion gegen absteigen habe. 20,6 Kilogramm schieben ist für mich anstrengender als diese zu kutschierern! 

Okay genug genervt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

es ist mal wieder Zeit, ein paar Glückwünsche los zu werden:

  lieber Boris @ grüner Frosch!

Mögest Du weiterhin so viel Spass am Biken&Guiden haben, 
nachdem Du nun feierlich in die Runde der Biker aufgenommen wirst, 
deren Altersweisheit zunehmend größer ist/wird als deren Kondition und Fahrtechnik. 

VG Martin

PS: Heute erschien im KSTA ein Artikel, 
der speziell für die Anforderung von Senioren das Laufrad empfiehlt.
Gerade bei Muskelschwund und Gleichgewichtsproblemen punkte das Laufrad gegenüber dem Fahrrad.


----------



## Redking (4. September 2006)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Boris!

























Gruß
Klaus

Ps:Martin(juchhu) Glückwünsche hätten gereich, das andere war wiedermal völlig überflüssig!


----------



## Montana (4. September 2006)

Lieber Boris   

sollte es wahr sein _(ich glaub es ja nicht  )_ und Du heute vor _zich_ jahren d.h. genau 1966 geboren bist , dann möchte ich den Hut vor Dir ziehen und Dir mitteilen : 

Hey, Du bist ja super fit    

*Herzlich Glückwunsch  Feier recht nett   und denke an die netten Fruchtbarkeitstänze  und so weiter  *

LG Grüsse und besdemnächst

Guido​


----------



## Scaramouche (4. September 2006)

Hallo Boris,

auch von Peter und mir ein paar überflüssige Worte:

*Alt macht nicht die Zahl der Jahre,
alt machen nicht die grauen Haare,
alt ist, wer den Mut verliert
und sich für nichts mehr interessiert.
Drum nimm alles mit Freud und Schwung,
dann bleibst Du auch im Herzen jung.
Zufriedenheit und Glück auf Erden,
sind das Rezept, uralt zu werden.

 

*


----------



## Ommer (4. September 2006)

Lieber vierzig und würzig,
als zwanzig und ranzig! 

auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche


Achim


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. September 2006)

*Auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum kugelrunden Geburtstag  *

*mit vielen    ! *​Die Sorge um eine evtl. nun einsetzende Gebrechlichkeit ist absolut unbegründet. Wäre das Kürzel "TTS" nicht schon anderweitig vergeben, stände dies stellvertretend für Boris: Team Tomburg Speedguide  . 

Auf noch viele gemeinsame Touren  , sei es als Guide oder Mitfahrer. Und wenn es doch irgendwann einmal langsamer gehen sollte: Es wurden rechtzeitig die "Slow-Motion-Touren" eingeführt  !


​


----------



## Janne-man (4. September 2006)

Mahlzeit!

@Boris:
Ja, Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzeltag, alter Mann! 
In deinem Alter müsste man dir eigentlich für den Notfall Stützräder hinterher fahren! Das Problem ist jemanden zu finden, der am Berg noch dranbleiben kann! 

Jan


----------



## Red Devil (4. September 2006)

Hey mein Namensvetter  hat ja  Geburtstag 

mein Gott bist Du wirklich erst 40   im Leben nicht 

dann lass Dich heute mal schön feiern  

Viele Grüße Boris


----------



## Günni69 (4. September 2006)

Hallo Boris,

wünsche Dir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag. Mach Dir einen schönen Tag und laß dich reichlich beschenken und verwöhnen. 
Hatte zwar bisher nur einmal das Vergnügen, aber freue mich schon auf weitere Tourenm mit Dir. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2006)

Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

>



Das Ding ist groß, damit können doch mindestens zwei gratulieren. 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Boris!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (4. September 2006)

Hätte ich daß gewusst, hätt ich Blumen mitgebracht!!!! 

auch von mir alles Gute......... 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## supasini (4. September 2006)

du hast geburtstag,
wir gratulier'n
wir woll'n das glück dir buchstabier'n:
g - l - ü - c - k, das heißt das glück:
g für gesundheit: werd nicht krank
l für die liebe, ein leben lang,
ü weil du nie was übel nimmst,
c für den charme, der dich umgibt,
k für den kumpel der du bist!

lieber boris, tschöö zu den bifis und herzlich willkommen im club der fasis!
martin

@all: kennt eigentlich jemand das lied? oder ist das nur in unserer familie verbreitet? also: wer hat's auf platte gesungen? (ist ne b-seite auf nem superhit unserer jugendzeit...)


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> du hast geburtstag,
> wir gratulier'n...
> 
> @all: kennt eigentlich jemand das lied? oder ist das nur in unserer familie verbreitet? also: wer hat's auf platte gesungen? (ist ne b-seite auf nem superhit unserer jugendzeit...)


Der Mann von Mary Roos hat so was mal gesungen.


----------



## supasini (4. September 2006)

super, stimmt! 
aber wie heißt er? (echter name und künstlername)
und was ist auf der A-Seite?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. September 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann von Mary Roos hat so was mal gesungen.


...war bisher ein ganz angenehmer Thread hier, hört sofort auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...war bisher ein ganz angenehmer Thread hier, hört sofort auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spaßbremse!


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. September 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich daß gewusst, hätt ich Blumen mitgebracht!!!!
> 
> auch von mir alles Gute.........
> 
> Gruß Thomas




auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag boris. feier nicht soviel. alkohol schadet der kondition


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. September 2006)

Auch von mir beste Geburtstagsgrüße, wenngleich auch heute - nachträglich! Bleib so wie Du bist, ist immer schwer spaßig mit Dir unterwegs zu sein


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. September 2006)

Danke für all die Glückwünsche und lieben Sprüche    

Gestern und auch ein paar Tage vorher denkt man doch über "40" nach , aber an den ganzen Gedichten/Sprüchen ist ein wenig Lebensweisheit "dran" 

Ich finde es ganz toll, in welcher kurzen Zeit man hier über so ein wünderschönes Hobby mit Gleichgesinnten, auch wenn es der Ein oder Andere etwas anders lebt - Gott sei Dank ist es so - , nette Menschen kennen lernt. Ihr helft einem ganz schön über so manches Alltagsproblem hinweg 
Jede Tour lebt von den vielseitigen, lustigen und auch manchmal ruhigeren Kollegen/innen!!!! Nicht nur der Trail ist wichtig!!!!!

OhneEUCH würde es mir lange, lange nicht so viel Spaß machen 

Danke.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (5. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist jetzt, holst Du nun das Laufrad oder nicht?
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Mit meiner Einstellung wird die noch vor mir liegende Zeit definitiv besser als die bereits erlebte (durchlittene  ) Zeit.




Bin noch mit Juchem über die Ausstattung am verhandeln, damit ich pünktlich an der ersten Slow-Motion-Tour teilnehmen kann!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. September 2006)

Wer hat lust?

http://treffpunktwald.web4science.net/ergebnisse_ges.php?id=3893


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat lust?
> 
> http://treffpunktwald.web4science.net/ergebnisse_ges.php?id=3893


Start 10:00, Tour 1?


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Start 10:00, Tour 1?



Du kannst schon wieder mit! 

Start 10:00 Uhr hört sich gut an, wollte aber schon ne 1/2 Stunde vorher da sein wegen Eintragung usw.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst schon wieder mit!
> 
> Start 10:00 Uhr hört sich gut an, wollte aber schon ne 1/2 Stunde vorher da sein wegen Eintragung usw.


Vorher anmelden muß man sich ja nicht, wie ich das sehe. Na, gehe mal davon aus, dass der Förster weniger halsbrecherische Pfade nimmt, als die Killerkröte aus Alfter . Leiden werde ich aber trotzdem - habe zwar zwischenzeitlich diverse Touren der ausgeschriebenen Länge durchgeführt, nur bei den Höhenmetern war's immer 'ne Null hinten weniger .


----------



## Spooky (7. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat lust?
> 
> http://treffpunktwald.web4science.net/ergebnisse_ges.php?id=3893


Bin dabei  
.
.
.
.
.
Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaramouche (8. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat lust?
> 
> http://treffpunktwald.web4science.net/ergebnisse_ges.php?id=3893




Hallo Boris,

bist Du dort schon mal gefahren?
 schaff ich das?


----------



## Krampe (8. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat lust?
> 
> http://treffpunktwald.web4science.net/ergebnisse_ges.php?id=3893


Hi grüner Frosch,
Das sieht ja wie eine Interessengemeinschaft Nobby Nic geschädigter aus  .
Lust hab ich auch, aber auf "Nic" -fahrer wird nicht gewartet! 
Ich kann mit Bus kommen, da passen ne Menge Frösche rein..   
Grüße Krampe


----------



## Krampe (8. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Vorher anmelden muß man sich ja nicht, wie ich das sehe. Na, gehe mal davon aus, dass der Förster weniger halsbrecherische Pfade nimmt, als die Killerkröte aus Alfter . Leiden werde ich aber trotzdem - habe zwar zwischenzeitlich diverse Touren der ausgeschriebenen Länge durchgeführt, nur bei den Höhenmetern war's immer 'ne Null hinten weniger .


Hi Hammelhetzer,
Also legst Du so los wie immer... volles Programm  
Ich bin auch mal auf die Strecke gespannt. Es wird wohl überwiegend über breitere Wege gehen. Da können wir ja "Belgischen Kreisel" fahren und Kräfte sparen.. 
Grüße Krampe


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. September 2006)

Scaramouche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boris,
> 
> bist Du dort schon mal gefahren?
> schaff ich das?




Hallo Lissy,

schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören 

Ich persönlich bin dort noch nie eine CTF gefahren!

Da Du ja des öfteren im Siebengebirge gesehen worden bist, dürfte die Tour Nr.:3 kein Problem darstellen! Die Ahr ist mit den Steigungen im Siebengebirge zu vergleichen.

Das heißt nicht, das ich Dir die Tour Nr.: 1 nicht zutrauen würde, allerdings könnte es aufgrund des etwas "höheren" Tempos doch recht schwierig werden!

Es ist generell sehr schwierig, für "Dritte" eine Empfehlung abzugeben, daher bitte ich um Rücksicht, falls meine Einschätzung nicht so korrekt war/ist 

Wann sehen wir Dich/Euch mal wieder im Kottenforst?

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. September 2006)

Krampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi grüner Frosch,
> Das sieht ja wie eine Interessengemeinschaft Nobby Nic geschädigter aus  .
> Lust hab ich auch, aber auf "Nic" -fahrer wird nicht gewartet!
> Ich kann mit Bus kommen, da passen ne Menge Frösche rein..
> Grüße Krampe




Jau, rate mal, wer am Mittwoch bei der Tour mit OAS als einzigster einen Platten hatte? Und welcher Reifen war es? 

Soll ich um 9:00 Uhr bei Dir sein?

Unser Hammelverstümmler wird bestimmt mit Schienenbeinschoner fahren!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. September 2006)

@Krampe und @Frosch

Mache morgen noch 'ne kleine/mittlere Generalprobe auf der Strasse, bin aber recht sicher, am So. am Start zu sein. Wetter ist ja gerade herrlich!! (Altweiber für alte Böcke  ).


----------



## Krampe (9. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, rate mal, wer am Mittwoch bei der Tour mit OAS als einzigster einen Platten hatte? Und welcher Reifen war es?
> 
> Soll ich um 9:00 Uhr bei Dir sein?
> 
> Unser Hammelverstümmler wird bestimmt mit Schienenbeinschoner fahren!


Hi Boris,
so soll es geschehen.. 
Ich habe gestern noch ein wenig auf dem  -weg Kraft getankt  
Also zieht euch warm an, in meinem Sog ist es bitterkalt  
(ich weiß nicht ob da Schienbeinschoner helfen) 
grüße Christof


----------



## Scaramouche (9. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lissy,
> 
> schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören
> 
> ...



Hey Boris,
vielleicht sehen wir uns dann morgen !? 
Und im Kottenforst  - na ja, ihr könnt ja mal Montags, Dienstags oder Donnerstags eine Tour ab 18:00 Uhr anbieten. 

Falls wir uns morgen verpassen oder wir doch nicht hinfahren - dann viel Spaß und grüß mir den Rest.


----------



## Riderin (10. September 2006)

10 Uhr Start.. ist die kleine Tour  machbar in 2 Stunden??

ich muss ab 13 Uhr arbeiten  *schimpf*

Grüße Jana


----------



## Krampe (10. September 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Uhr Start.. ist die kleine Tour  machbar in 2 Stunden??
> 
> ich muss ab 13 Uhr arbeiten  *schimpf*
> 
> Grüße Jana


hi Jana,
Tour 3: 40Km/800hm , in 2 Stunden ist das machbar aber dann nur mit verspiegelter Brille   und ohne Unterhaltung mit anderen Teinehmern (keine Zeit u. Luft) und ohne Panne (auf keinen Fall Nobby`s  ).
20iger Schnitt, Respekt.. 
Gruß Krampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (10. September 2006)

So,

jetzt raus in die Kälte(10Grad), wird wohl eine Sauerstoffreiche Runde 

Krampe: Isch koooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. September 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

wir durften heute bei bestem Wetter die CTF in Altenahr fahren. Erwartungsgemäß - die Strecke wurde mit dem Fortstamt ausgesucht - ging es über breite Wege rund um die Ahr. Trotzdem war es eine schöne Veranstaltung, es hat sich gelohnt. Für nur 3 EUR Startgebühr sind wir sogar 2 mal unterwegs beköstigt worden - das nenne ich mal Preiswert!

Herr Christof und Herr Stephan sind meine Flügelmänner gewesen, ich konnte machen was ich wollte, sie sind immer in meiner Nähe gewesen  

Daten: 66KM, 1330 HM (Barometrisch), 17,7er Schnitt! 

Bis Dienstag.

PS: Herr Holzlarer - bist Du die große Runde noch zuende gefahren?


----------



## Holzlarer (10. September 2006)

Hallo Boris, ich nehm mal an ihr ward pünktlich zum F1-start wieder zurück. oder habt ihr noch ne extra-schleife eingebaut? leider wurde ja der lange anstieg von dernau zum steinerberg nicht mit einem schönen trail belohnt. lag aber wohl daran das ein waldpächter kurz vorher seine erlaubnis zurückgezogen hat. mir hats trotzdem spass gemacht, vor allem die bachdurchfahrt. musste ich 4 mal durch bis es mim video endlich geklappt hat. aber wann hat mal schon mal das der herr förster ein video von einem macht und am abend vorher sogar noch den bach dafür aufstaut? also geht doch. 


















http://sevenload.de/videos/lCXipa1

gruss dirk, bis demnächst mal


----------



## Krampe (10. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> jetzt raus in die Kälte(10Grad), wird wohl eine Sauerstoffreiche Runde


Tach auch,
Also das war ne schöne ctf um Altenahr. Schade das nicht alle angekündigten konnten aber wir haben dann noch den ein oder anderen Bekannten vorher und nachher getroffen und haben uns zu viert auf den Weg gemacht (immer mein Sch.. Namensgedächtnis)  .
Wir haben natürlich entgegen unserer Absicht das Tempo hoch gehalten um evtl. schon am Anfang den ein oder anderen abzuschütteln oder zum Platzen zu bringen. 
Am ersten Anstieg hat das dann auch geklappt und wir waren nur noch drei.
In der Folge entwickelte sich dann eine schöne Runde bis wir nach der zweiten Verpflegungsstation doch tatsächlich von 2 Fahrern angegriffen wurden. 
Boris hat die Attacke sehenswert gekontert und das Tempo wurde etwas heftiger. Nach einer Steigung und einigen Kilometern später hatte einer der Ausreißer sein Pulver verschossen und gab auf. Wieso haben wir den Anderen eigendlich fahren lassen? 
Etwas ruhiger gings dann zum letzten Drittel der Route nochmal fies Bergauf mit erst Asphalt dann Waldweg und dann grober Schotter vom Feinsten.
Die Abfahrt hätte man auch etwas interessanter Gestalten können dafür war sie wenigstens Schnell.
Fazit: ca. 65Km , 1350? hm, Schnitt 17,354565 km/h ? und viel Sauerstoff bei traumwetter  
Grüsse Krampe


----------



## Giom (10. September 2006)

Hey,

jetzt bin ich auch wieder da. Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle gegen den Nobby Nic (ich glaube schlechte Erfahrungen), Tatsache ist, ich habe mir trotzen getraut den für die 3 Tage Vulkanbike Nobby Nics zu montieren, und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, gar keine Panne... doch, am 2. Tag Kette gerissen, aber die war eh fällig. Zurück zum Nobby, es mag vielleicht an dem weniger Anpressdruck liegen, und daß die Testfahrer bei Schwalbe auch alle um die 60kg wiegen .

Jetzt zur Vulkanbike-Veranstaltung: top-organisation von A bis Z . Sehr gut geschilderte Strecke, Nach jeder steile Abfahrt warten die Feuerwehr auf Patienten , Streckenaufsicht überall, sehr gute Absperrung der Strassen. Im Vergleich zu 2005 hat sich die Aufsicht der Fahrräder deutlich verbessert, während man mit dem vorgesehenen Bus zum Startort fährt, um sein Auto abzuholen, das wichtigste: der Anteil an Trails hat sich deutlich gebessert. Es mag noch sehr viel forstwege sein, und die Trails waren eindeutig nicht so schön, wie die Geheimtrails  von Handlampe im Ahrtal, aber immerhin, die haben sich Mühe gegeben.

Fazit, empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung! 

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Holzlarer (10. September 2006)

schön das das namensgedächnis auch bei anderen nicht so gut funktioniert, bei mir weiss ich allerdings warum. sind am fr wohl auch wieder ein paar namen verloren gegangen. 





> abzuschütteln oder zum Platzen zu bringen.


 zum glück nur abgeschüttelt, bin dann mit nem 15er schnitt gemütlich zu ende gefahren. war auch gut so, sonst hätt ich bei der letzten langen steigung  schieben müssen und das bei den ganzen wanderhorden dort. einzig das abschlussbier hab ich vermisst!


----------



## Krampe (10. September 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> schön das das namensgedächnis auch bei anderen nicht so gut funktioniert, bei mir weiss ich allerdings warum einzig das abschlussbier hab ich vermisst!


Hi Dirk,
 Jetzt weiß ich woran es lag: Sauerstoffschock!  
Bei einem Weizen nachher wäre mir auch wieder alles eingefallen (Superkompensation und so..) 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. September 2006)

*Letzter Aufruf:*

*Die TTL-Slow-Motion-Tour*
*(First Edition)*​​
steht nahezu in den Startlöchern. Bei einer heutigen Inspektionsfahrt wurde die Strecke nochmals überarbeitet und z B. frisch geschotterte Teilstrecken wegen Sturzgefahr ausgeklammert.

Nun zu glauben, die Slow-Motion-Tour bestehe nur aus langweiligen Rollpassagen, täuscht. So sind z. B. auch einige flowige, aber technisch einfache Trails enthalten. Der derzeitige wunderbare Spätsommer in der Eifel tut ebenfalls sein Bestes, die Slow-Motion-Tour zu einem Erlebnis werden zu lassen. Das Höhenprofil nebst einigen anderen Daten befinden sich im Anhang.


Rooky, Fan von Langsamfahrten, noch nicht so leistungsstark und noch nicht angemeldet? Dann eine kurze Nachricht an mich per PN oder Mail. Der Termin wird nicht im LMB eingetragen (siehe hierzu das erste Posting).


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. September 2006)

...und der Anhang (Höhenprofil) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (10. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> *Letzter Aufruf:*
> 
> *Die TTL-Slow-Motion-Tour*
> *(First Edition)*​​
> ...







wann genau ist die erste Tour und wo?

Grüße jana


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. September 2006)

*räusper* Hier wurden offensichtlich Prioritäten gesetzt.....


----------



## karthäuser (12. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> *räusper* Hier wurden offensichtlich Prioritäten gesetzt.....


----------



## Montana (12. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> *räusper* Hier wurden offensichtlich Prioritäten gesetzt.....
> 
> ............




*Sorry , würde ich nicht so machen. * 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Redking (12. September 2006)

Du Guido, bei mir darf das kleine Blaue auch in Zelt. Bike kann draußen bleiben wenns weg ist zahlt ja die Allianz. 
Bei dem Mädel hätte ich dann wohl Pech wenn die weg wäre und ich würde keine Entschädigung bekommen. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. September 2006)

Das war ja wieder eine "klassische" TTL-Kottenforst-Rollrunde im gemütlichen  TTL-Tempo mit flowigen Trail-Einlagen im Friesdorfer Bereich, TT- und 7hiller-Beteiligung und Nightride-Einlage zum Abschluss.

Zum Start 12 Peoples, nach zehn Meter irgendwie noch 11 Biker(innen) und dann nach dem 10-kleine Negerlein-Prinzip immer weniger  . Mir hat's Spaß gemacht, frischer Sauerstoff und Staub (demnächst leider wieder Matsch) wurde in die Lunge gepumpt dank Guide Grüner Frosch. Ob da irgendwie noch Co-Guides planerisch tätig waren, konnte ich als Backguide leider nicht erkennen  .

Bis demnähx - live  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (12. September 2006)

gibt es zufällig am Sonntag eine leichtere Tour?
Ich wäre gerne dabei!

Grüße Jana


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. September 2006)

Hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht 

Meinen besonderen Dank geht an Co-Guide Marco von den Sturmvögeln 
Feine Trails wurden da unter die Räder genommen.

Unsere TT´ler sind in der Ausfallquote bereits weit hinter den TTl´ern zurückgefallen - 12 gestartet, 6 angekommen = 50%   

Die Vertretungen der 7 Hillers und der TTler waren leider wegen fehlendem Licht nur kurz anwesend   

Schade mit dem direktem Ausfall am Parkplatz, aber das sah nicht nach einer Schnellreparatur aus!

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Krampe (13. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht
> 
> Meinen besonderen Dank geht an Co-Guide Marco von den Sturmvögeln
> Feine Trails wurden da unter die Räder genommen.


Danke Boris von den Fröschen und Marco von den Sturmvögeln, war ne schöne Runde... 
Hab dann noch 2 Weizen getrunken und war schöööön müde  
Grüße Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. September 2006)

*Bericht zur *
*TTL-Slow-Motion-Tour*
*(First Edition)*
*am 14.09.2006*​ 
Heute nahmen an der Erstauflage der TTL-Slow-Motion-Tour immerhin 5 Personen teil, als da waren....






...Klaus (Redking) als Backguide, Peter (7bergezwerg), Lissy (Scaramouche), Helmut (Eifelwolf), Anja (noch forumslos) und diverse Räder.

Über Waldwege und einen längeren flowigen Trial wurde bald die Steinbachtalsperre erreicht (was suchen die Personen auf dem Foto eigentlich?), 






um sie gleich wieder Richtung "ArlofferTrails" zu verlassen. Hier durften die "Willigen" der Gruppe einmal vorneweg mit Gas den Trail hinunter  .

Rollwege brachten uns schnell wieder zurück zur Steinbachtalsperre, wo wir gleichzeitig mit der Dämmerung eintrafen. 

Über Kloster Schweinheim (wer mag da wohnen?) und ein paar Trails ging es zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. In der nun zwischenzeitlich stockfinsteren Nacht erwischte eine Querrille Peter 200 Meter vor dem Ziel  :







Es war schön, altbekannte Gesichter einmal wiederzusehen und ein neues Gesicht zu entdecken. Damit wäre der Sinn der Slow-Motion-Tour erfüllt  .

Dank an die Teilnehmer und an Petrus, der zu der Tour ein wundervolles Spätsommerwetter lieferte  .

Zum Schluss noch die Statistik:


----------



## Redking (15. September 2006)

Danke Helmut,
für die schönen Wege!  















Wer hat an dem Trail gedreht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



War es wirklich schon vorbei?? 
Keine Frage ich komm wieder! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. September 2006)

*TTL-Wochen-Tour für Gutgelaunte.*​ 
Pünktlich zum Mittwoch soll lt. Wetterbericht der Altweibersommer zurückkehren. Die

*Haribo-Colorado-Route* (für jeden etwas....  )​ 
führt uns Richtung Sahrbachtal durch den leichten Herbstanfang in der Eifel. Beleuchtung aufgrund des Sonnenunterganges um 19.25 Uhr erforderlich  .

Location: Zentralparkplatz Kurtenberg 30.

Der Guide haftet für keinerlei Schäden, die durch eine Teilnahme mittel- oder unmittelbar entstehen. Wer einen Kopf sein eigen nennt, trägt auch bitte einen Helm.

Leichter Regen kein Hindernis, jedoch strömender Regen, Gewitter oder sonstiges Ungemach. 
Daher bitte unbedingt diesen Thread beobachten.

Anmeldung hier!


----------



## Krampe (19. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *TTL-Wochen-Tour für Gutgelaunte.*​ Die
> 
> *Haribo-Colorado-Route* (für jeden etwas....  )​
> Anmeldung hier!



Hallo,
Wenn alles von meinem Timing her passt fahre ich mit. 
Da sich das Ganze aber erst morgen kurzfristig entscheidet melde ich mich nicht an...
Also nicht auf mich warten 
Grüße Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. September 2006)

Bericht zur 
*Haribo-Colorado-Tour*​ 
Teilgenommen haben 

Boris (GrÃ¼ner Frosch)
Christof (Krampe)
Jan (Janne-man)
Michael (MEg71)
und der Verfasser
Beim Start an der EifelwolfshÃ¶hle konnten wir zunÃ¤chst noch die guten WÃ¼nsche einer versprengten TT-Rennrad-Einheit (Thomas) entgegen nehmen, der offensichtlich in der Eifeler Regionen ein HÃ¶hentraining absolvierte. 

Wir dagegen lenkten die aufgeblasenen Pneus gleich gegen den Waldrand, der uns exklusiv verschluckte und in Scheuren wieder entlieÃ. 
Ãber flowige Wege und einen Trail ging es zum beliebten Sahrbachtalweg, um letztlich diesen wieder zu verlassen und die Sahrberge Richtung KrÃ¤lingen zu erklimmen. Teilweise verwinkelte Wege und Pfade fÃ¼hrten uns zurÃ¼ck zum Startpunkt. Seltsamerweise und entgegen der Planung war es immer noch nahezu hell â die Tour hatte bei rd. 28 km und 750 hm keine 2 Stunden gebraucht. Insoweit beantrage ich die Tour wegen dem eingesparten Strom fÃ¼r die Beleuchtung umgehend mit dem âblauen Engelâ auszuzeichnen.

Danke an die nette Gesellschaft bei der Tour. Nachfolgend das HÃ¶henprofil und die hundeknochenÃ¤hnliche TourÃ¼bersicht.


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. September 2006)

Helmut unser blauer Engel,

jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du so Gas gegeben hast!  

Danke mal wieder für die schöne Runde, besonders der Service zum Abschluß der Tour ist einmalig 

Schönen Urlaub.

Boris


----------



## Scottti (21. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Beim Start an der Eifelwolfshöhle konnten wir zunächst noch die guten Wünsche einer versprengten TT-Rennrad-Einheit (Thomas) entgegen nehmen, der offensichtlich in der Eifeler Regionen ein Höhentraining absolvierte.



*Tja Thomas,*

da wurdest du wohl beim heimlichen Trainieren erwischt.  
Auch ich war mit dem RR unterwegs.  
Wir können uns nur knapp verfehlt haben, bin nämlich auch ander Wolfshöhle vorbeigefahren.

*Gruß*
_Scottti_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (25. September 2006)

Sers Boris,

hab ich am Mittwoch mit ner Spinning-Runde zu rechnen oder kann ich bei 1,91:1 bleiben ?


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. September 2006)

Balu. schrieb:


> Sers Boris,
> 
> hab ich am Mittwoch mit ner Spinning-Runde zu rechnen oder kann ich bei 1,91:1 bleiben ?



Hi Balu,

am Mittwoch wird es überwiegend flach bleiben, Trails sind ebenfalls flach, daher gemütliches Spinning in die Dunkelheit hinein. Ein Anstieg ist dabei, Tippe auf 6-7 % Gefälle - also nichts anstrengendes.

Boris


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. September 2006)

Tach die Herrschaften!

Seid Ihr alle schon in die Herbstferien aufgebrochen, hab' ich was verpasst oder warum ist nichts geplant oder ausgeschrieben, trotz WE mit Brückentag  ??

Wie wär's z.B. damit, Spooky's Bericht über die "10er" Runde abzuwarten und diese unter die Stollen zu nehmen, evtl. mit kleinem Zuschlag? Wüßte auch was rund um den Kermeter...

Gruß
Hammelsucher


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Tach die Herrschaften!
> 
> Seid Ihr alle schon in die Herbstferien aufgebrochen, hab' ich was verpasst oder warum ist nichts geplant oder ausgeschrieben, trotz WE mit Brückentag  ??
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

Helmut ist irgendwo in Deutschland auf Tournee, meinereiner Muß das ganze Wochenende incl. nächster Woche zu Hause arbeiten , daher ist es mit dem TTL momentan etwas ruhiger!

Bin auch schon ganz neidvoll auf die Touren rund um das Wochenende am schauen!

Grüße.

frustrierter Frosch


----------



## Giom (28. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Bin auch schon ganz neidvoll auf die Touren rund um das Wochenende am schauen!
> 
> Grüße.
> 
> frustrierter Frosch



keine Angst Boris, ich werde schon ein paar höhenmeter für Dich fahren 
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (28. September 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> keine Angst Boris, ich werde schon ein paar höhenmeter für Dich fahren
> gruß
> guillaume


Wo treibst du dich denn dieses WE rum ?


----------



## Giom (28. September 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wo treibst du dich denn dieses WE rum ?



wo genau steht noch nicht ganz fest, aber grob: im rheinland irgendwo wo man ein paar höhenmeter wieder sammeln kann.

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Giom (1. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wo treibst du dich denn dieses WE rum ?



Ich war heute im Sauerland beim Langenberg-Marathon. Ich bin den Halbmarathon gefahren, und ich fand's etwas langweilig 2 x die gleiche Strecke zu fahren, vor allem weil es gar keine technische Passage gab, und nur 2 x 20 meter etwas knackige Anstiege... ich mag's steiler!!!

Aber immerhin, das hat Spaß gemacht!

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Oktober 2006)

*Trailbau Eifeler Art  *​ 
Schon lange störte es, dass seit einem Schneebruch vor einigen Jahren ein direkter Verbindungsfahrweg zu den südwestlichen Waldgebieten meines Wohngebietes unpassierbar war. Im Laufe der Jahre wuchs er wegen seiner Nichtnutzung auch in dem nicht vom Schneebruch betroffenen Stück weiter zu einem teilweise fast undurchdringlichen Dickicht zu. Auch die anliegenden Landwirte hatten den Weg und ihre dort liegenden Weiden, sofern nicht von anderen Seiten erreichbar, sozusagen aufgegeben. 

Es war an der Zeit, die Verkehrsverhältnisse - mit wohlwollendem Einverständnis der Eigentümerin (sie stand ja eigentlich selbst in der Pflicht) - an einem sonnigen Nachmittag neu zu ordnen. Dazu nachfolgend für die Interessierten ein paar Bilder:







Der kniehoch mit Brombeerranken bewachsene Weg führt zunächst an Wiesen vorbei, um dann von einem Jungwald verschluckt zu werden und auf einer Landstraße zu münden. Das obige Bild zeigt das erste Teilstück, die ersten Meter schon von überhängenden Astwerk und Bäumen freigeschnitten, beim Abschieben.





Bild zwei: Kaum zu glauben, hier ist offiziell ein Weg (Eingang zum Jungwald).






Bild drei: Der fertige Weg, eher im Trail- als Verkehrswegformat - aber für den gewünschten Zweck absolut ausreichend  . Er wird aufgrund der wenigen Mountainbiker hier vor Ort nur überleben (frei von Bodenbewuchs bleiben), wenn er auch von Wanderer angenommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Trailbau Eifeler Art  *​
> 
> ...


 
Solche wackere Eifelburschen mit solchem Equipment werden in 'meinem' Revier gern gesehen.   

BTW: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass das Privatgrund ist?

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> BTW: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass das Privatgrund ist?
> ...


 
Eigentümerin des Weges in der *grünen Hölle* (Wortcreation eines Österreichers  ) ist eine juristische Person.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> BTW: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass das Privatgrund ist?



Das ist der Unterscheid zwischen "Dorf" und "Stadt": hier wird angepackt, nicht lange nach "Genehmigung" gefragt (auch wenn sie trotzdem eingeholt wurde) und gehandelt.
In unseren "Breiten" wird wieder der weg allen Übels - über die Behörden - beschritten und das geht dann meistens schief.

Weiterhin ist aufm LAnd wohl der Eigentümer froh, wenn ein paar Burschen anpacken und was bewegen, hier ruft er die Polizei, wenn jemand mit dem Trecker in den Wald fährt.


----------



## JürgenK (4. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterscheid zwischen "Dorf" und "Stadt": hier wird angepackt, nicht lange nach "Genehmigung" gefragt (auch wenn sie trotzdem eingeholt wurde) und gehandelt.
> In unseren "Breiten" wird wieder der weg allen Übels - über die Behörden - beschritten und das geht dann meistens schief.
> 
> Weiterhin ist aufm LAnd wohl der Eigentümer froh, wenn ein paar Burschen anpacken und was bewegen, hier ruft er die Polizei, wenn jemand mit dem Trecker in den Wald fährt.



Wohl wahr


----------



## zippi (4. Oktober 2006)

Nein, der Unterschied liegt zwischen den Städtern und den Dörflern:

wie man sieht, können die Dörfler gut mit schwerem Gerät umgehen.

Der Städter kommt meist mit einer Handsäge vom Discounter, wo es aldi schönen Dinge gibt, daher 

Da dauert es naturgemäß länger, bis der Trail wieder frei ist.


----------



## juchhu (4. Oktober 2006)

zippi schrieb:


> Nein, der Unterschied liegt zwischen den Städtern und den Dörflern:
> wie man sieht, können die Dörfler gut mit schwerem Gerät umgehen.
> Der Städter kommt meist mit einer Handsäge von *Aldi *daher
> Da dauert es naturgemäß länger, bis der Trail wieder frei ist.


 
"Der mit der Säge sägt" favorisiert m.W. Lidl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippi (4. Oktober 2006)

Mußt Du eigentlich immer das letzte Wort haben? Aber gut, ich hab's geändert.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> "Der mit der Säge sägt" favorisiert m.W. Lidl.



Röööchtööööööög... 


Zippi, wat machst du denn hier?  Hoffe, du hast dich gerstern nicht erkältet! Aber hat ja (unter meiner neuen Regenjacke) nicht geregnet... 

Haste klar Schiff gemacht, Hasen und Muschis gefüttert, Lagebericht an die Regierung abgesetzt?


----------



## Riderin (10. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend 

ich hatte nun auch endlich mal Gelegenheit, das Siebengebirge mit dem Bike zu erkunden.


Traumhaft..das territorium, das Wetter war genial..

Mit Giom als Guide sehr empfehlemswert und immerwieder nett ;-)
Danke!!!!!




Grüße Jana


----------



## Red Devil (11. Oktober 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Giom als Guide immerwieder nett ;-)


Ja ja unser Franzose immerwieder nett   

Ach ja Giom  alles Gute zum Geburtstag  
Lass dich schön feiern heute.

Gruß Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Giom,

auch von mir an unsere internationale französische Bergziege alles Gute zum Geburstag   

Ich wünche Dir noch:

Viele Höhenmeter 
Viele Punkte im Winterpokal 
Sturzfreie Wurzelpassagen 
Und das Du nicht um 5 Uhr morgens durch das Siebengebirge fahren mußt  

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Oktober 2006)

... Dir lieber Guillaume!  

Verliere nicht Deinen Humor, Deinen Charme (die Mädels oder das Mädel würde trauern...   ) und vergesse nicht ganz die Buchstaben *"ESF"* auf Deinem Trikot, der Winter steht ja sozusagen vor der Türe.


----------



## Spooky (11. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir ein gaaaanz herzliches:   an den Größten kleinen Franzosen den ich kenne 

Feier schön und lass dich reich beschenken, ...


Liebe Grüße 
Marco


----------



## Kalinka (11. Oktober 2006)

Lieber Wilhe...äh sorry Giom natürlich,
auch von mir alles Liebe und eine* Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilnamegenehmigung*,  
wenn Du Dich mal wieder bei uns ausruhen möchtest


----------



## Redking (11. Oktober 2006)

Damit ich hier nichts vollspamme kommen die Glückwünsche  hier!

Viele Grüße 
Klaus

PS.Karin hat die 400 vollgemacht!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir beste Glückwünsche, Guillaume!
Alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr und ein unfallfreies Jahr wünche ich Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (11. Oktober 2006)

Plutôt Guillaume, 
je te souhaite des coeurs tout le bien à l'anniversaire.






Salutations Jana


----------



## Giom (11. Oktober 2006)

An der Stelle vielen dank an alle!
Ich werde zwar älter, dafür nicht größer, daher sollen mir die Bergen weiterhelfen, ab und zu nachzuschauen, wie alles von oben aussieht... ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich liebe Bergen!!!

Nochmals vielen Dank

Guillaume

PS: die *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilnamegenehmigung *werde ich auf jeden Fall in Anspruch nehmen, das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen


----------



## Krampe (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi all,
Gestern die Tour war zwar langsam aber richtig gut  
Dank und Glückwunsch ans Geburtstagskind Schnegge für Tour und Bewirtung   
Wie erging es dem Rest des Teams?  

Gruß Christof


----------



## robikhan (15. Oktober 2006)

Tach,

komme aus Rheinbach und fahre seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren begeistert MTB (vorher Rennrad und Trekking). Tourpensum je nach laune zwischen 20 u. 45 km Großraum Rheinbach/Steinbachtalsperre.
Habt Ihr feste Termine wann Ihr fahrt???

Gruß Robert


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wie erging es dem Rest des Teams?
> 
> Gruß Christof



Nach der langsamen An-/ und Abfahrt wurden erst einmal der Alkoholspiegel aufgefüllt, um diesen den ganzen Abend aufrechtzuerhalten  

Bis Dienstag. (Diesesmal leuchte ich zurück)


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Oktober 2006)

robikhan schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> komme aus Rheinbach und fahre seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren begeistert MTB (vorher Rennrad und Trekking). Tourpensum je nach laune zwischen 20 u. 45 km Großraum Rheinbach/Steinbachtalsperre.
> Habt Ihr feste Termine wann Ihr fahrt???
> ...



Hallo Robert,

so richtig feste Termine eigentlich nicht, aber meistens fahren wir unterhalb der Woche an einem Mittwoch. Startpunkte sind Roettgen, Oedekoven, Kurtenberg und vereinzelt auch schon einmal die Tomburg. Am besten das last minute biking beobachten, dort sind die Touren immer ausgeschrieben, wie diese Woche am Dienstag einen Nightride ab Buschhoven.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## robikhan (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi Boris,
danke für die Info! Werde später mal in das last minute schauen.

Bis denne
Robert


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Oktober 2006)

So Jungs,

unser 5er Team ist Komplett 

Der Winterpokal kann kommen 


War gestern mal wieder eine sehr schöne Runde unter optimalen Bedingungen, nur der Staub zwischen den Zähnen störte doch etwas


----------



## Tomibeck (18. Oktober 2006)

Nach langer abstinens (oder so ähnlich) will ich mich auch mal wieder melden *meld*   In naher Zukunft werd ich hoffentlich auch mal wieder bei  ner Tour dabei sein da werd ich dann wohl ne Beleuctung benötigen richtig??? Wird ja jetzt so früh dunkel *würg* Ich bräuchte da noch nen Tip welche man guten gewissens kaufen kann hatte beim 24h Rennen leiweise 2 evox die haben schon gerockt. reicht eine normale Evo oder sollte es schon evo  +evo x sein?
mfg da Tomibeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Tomibeck,

hatte schon gedacht, bei der letzten Runde an der Steinbach wÃ¤rst Du beim einsamen Nachhauseweg marodierendem Volk zum Opfer gefallen .

Zur Evo: Im Pulk fahrend reicht allemal die einfache 5w-Evo, beim Trailen oder bei einsamen Nachhausewegen  ist das zusÃ¤tzliche Fernlicht der Evo X als ErgÃ¤nzung nicht schlecht. Beide im Duett brennend nukeln den serienmÃ¤Ãigen NiPac aber auch schnell leer.  Das Set gibt es bei H & S in Bonn fÃ¼r ca. 75 â¬


----------



## Tomibeck (18. Oktober 2006)

DAnke für dei flotte Auskunft  ja die beiden evo x  waren so ne selbstbau Lösung das war en akku ka bestimmt 3kilo schwer und so groß wie ne trinkflasche der hat aber  3 stunden gahlten !!

Nochmal ne doofe Frage was ist eigentlich dieser WInterpokal?


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Oktober 2006)

Der "Trinkflschenakku" ist das ältere Bleiakkumodell von Sigma. Der 2005 erschienene und somit neuere NiPac ist leichter, kleiner, teurer und leistungsfähiger.

Alles Wissenswerte zum Winterpokal findest Du hier in diesem Thread. Das TTL hat dieses Jahr auch wieder ein Team (diesmal ohne mich, bringt sicherlich noch bessere Ergebnisse als im Vorjahr ). Ein Team umfasst max. 5 Personen, aber auch als Einzelperson kann man teilnehmen.


----------



## Krampe (18. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> unser 5er Team ist Komplett
> 
> ...



Hi,
meldest Du uns an? 
Das mit dem Staub war ja eine sauerei, das konnte ich erst zuhause sehen.. 
Da stand nichts in der Ausschreibung von Sahara- Trails und so. 
Besonders auf dem Rückweg die Straßenüberquerung Richtung Golfplatz war der Knaller (fast)  . Ist ja nochmal gutgegangen    
Grüße Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> meldest Du uns an?
> Das mit dem Staub war ja eine sauerei, das konnte ich erst zuhause sehen..
> Da stand nichts in der Ausschreibung von Sahara- Trails und so.
> ...



Giom ist unser offizieller Anmelder


----------



## Giom (18. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Giom ist unser offizieller Anmelder



jo! es fehlt mir nur noch den namen des geheimen 5. teilnehmers, dann melde ich uns an, und fliege direkt nach mallorca punkte sammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (18. Oktober 2006)

Unser 5. geheimer Mann hält sich noch etwas bedeckt, vieleicht will Er ja noch mal wegen der Vertragsbedingungen nachverhandeln, denn habe im TT Fred was von gekauft gelesen .

@Giom
ich bin schon morgen nachmittag mit unserem 5ten Teammittglied verabredet,er heist übrigens Ueli, das ist ein schweitzer Name was unser Team noch internationaler macht. ( TTL INTERNATIONAL )


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Oktober 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Unser 5. geheimer Mann hält sich noch etwas bedeckt, vieleicht will Er ja noch mal wegen der Vertragsbedingungen nachverhandeln, denn habe im TT Fred was von gekauft gelesen .
> 
> @Giom
> ich bin schon morgen nachmittag mit unserem 5ten Teammittglied verabredet,er heist übrigens Ueli, das ist ein schweitzer Name was unser Team noch internationaler macht. ( TTL INTERNATIONAL )



Nix da, Vertrag ist Vertrag, wenn Ueli nicht will, darf er nur noch auf der Ersatzbank rumsitzen


----------



## Uelito (19. Oktober 2006)

Moje...

nachdem ich mir die Vertragsbestimmungen nochmals zu Herzen genommen habe, möchte ich mich hier als 5. Mann zum WP anmelden. Ich helfe wo ich kann!

Schönen Tag noch, bis dahin


----------



## Krampe (19. Oktober 2006)

Uelito schrieb:


> Moje...
> 
> nachdem ich mir die Vertragsbestimmungen nochmals zu Herzen genommen habe, möchte ich mich hier als 5. Mann zum WP anmelden. Ich helfe wo ich kann!
> 
> Schönen Tag noch, bis dahin



Tach auch,
Endlich mal einer der nicht an unseren Verträgen rummeckert sondern das tut was drinsteht: Treten, Treten, Treten.... 
Das Ganze natürlich völlig Temperatur und Wetterunabhängig versteht sich  
Also, willkommen im Team und viel Spaß im   Winter  
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (19. Oktober 2006)

Willkommen Uelito  

Die offizielle bekanntgabe unseres Team findet ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245147

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2006)

Uelito schrieb:


> Moje...
> 
> nachdem ich mir die Vertragsbestimmungen nochmals zu Herzen genommen habe, möchte ich mich hier als 5. Mann zum WP anmelden. Ich helfe wo ich kann!
> 
> Schönen Tag noch, bis dahin



Schön das Du dabei bist, vielleicht klappt ja mal ein Teamfahren! 

Wir haben auch nichts dagegen, wenn Ihr mal rund um Meckenheim/Tomburg etwas zusammenstellt


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Willkommen Uelito
> 
> Die offizielle bekanntgabe unseres Team findet ihr hier:
> 
> ...



Hallo Guillaume,

danke für die sportliche Leitung und Übernahme des Papierkrames. Wie sieht es mit der Bereitstellung von Material und Massagen aus?


----------



## Krampe (20. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Schön das Du dabei bist, vielleicht klappt ja mal ein Teamfahren!
> 
> Wir haben auch nichts dagegen, wenn Ihr mal rund um Meckenheim/Tomburg etwas zusammenstellt


Hi,
Gute Idee Boris,
*die 8 Std Rund um die Tomburg*
gibt im Team gefahren Punkte satt und man lernt sich noch besser kennen  
Wär als Einstieg ein Highlight    
grüße
Christof


----------



## Giom (20. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> Gute Idee Boris,
> *die 8 Std Rund um die Tomburg*
> gibt im Team gefahren Punkte satt und man lernt sich noch besser kennen
> ...




ich fliege am 4. november aus Mallorca, also am 5.11. wäre ich direkt fahrbereit


----------



## Uelito (20. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> Gute Idee Boris,
> *die 8 Std Rund um die Tomburg*
> gibt im Team gefahren Punkte satt und man lernt sich noch besser kennen
> ...



8 Std? Hm... da blühen mir ja goldene Zeiten!   Ich freu mich drauf...  wollte nur mal ganz peripher erwähnt haben, dass ich kein Geländefahrer bin, oder war in eurem Vertrag die Lebensversicherung gleich mit drin? Den Abschnitt müsste ich übersehen haben 

Also dann, schönes WE

Ach ja... in 8 Std um die Tomburg... fährt man da 3, oder 400 Runden um die Burg rum? Oder ist einfach der Radius um die Burg so groß, dass man die Stadtrundfahrt in Koblenz und Aachen gleich mit drin hat? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (20. Oktober 2006)

Uelito schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja... in 8 Std um die Tomburg... fährt man da 3, oder 400 Runden um die Burg rum? Oder ist einfach der Radius um die Burg so groß, dass man die Stadtrundfahrt in Koblenz und Aachen gleich mit drin hat? ;-)


Seih froh das du ´´nur´´ beim TT Light gelandet bist. Das TT würde, so wie ich Uwe und Thomas einschätze, nen 24 H Rennen daraus machen. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Giom (24. Oktober 2006)

Na, das wird ja ein ein harte Wetter sein zu Begin der Winterpokal:

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=22248


----------



## Cheetah (24. Oktober 2006)

Ach was, abwarten, wenn wetter.com nicht weiter weiß gibt es immer  Dauerregen.


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ach was, abwarten, wenn wetter.com nicht weiter weiß gibt es immer  Dauerregen.



Hmm ich werde dann wohl wach bleiben und um 00:00Uhr eine Tour starten. 
Und meine ersten 4 Punkte erradeln! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Splash (24. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Hmm ich werde dann wohl wach bleiben und um 00:00Uhr eine Tour starten.
> Und meine ersten 4 Punkte erradeln!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Du machst doch mit beim Winterpokal?


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Hmm ich werde dann wohl wach bleiben und um 00:00Uhr eine Tour starten.
> Und meine ersten 4 Punkte erradeln!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Du Sack, die Idee hatte ich schon vor Wochen! Der Witz liegt übrigens nicht in der ersten Tour, sondern im ersten Eintrag. Mal sehen, ab wann man da was eingeben kann. Beim letzten Mal waren die ersten Einträge so um 7 Uhr morgens. Das geht noch besser, wenn die Mods das korrekt freischalten.


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du Sack, die Idee hatte ich schon vor Wochen! Der Witz liegt übrigens nicht in der ersten Tour, sondern im ersten Eintrag. Mal sehen, ab wann man da was eingeben kann. Beim letzten Mal waren die ersten Einträge so um 7 Uhr morgens. Das geht noch besser, wenn die Mods das korrekt freischalten.


 
Geht es nur um den ersten Eintrag?

Unter realistischen Bedingungen kann der ja frühestens 00:16 Uhr eingetragen werden, vorausgesetzt, ab 00:00 Uhr wird die Einheiteneingabe freigeschaltet.

Startet doch lieber mit 24 Stunden Indoor-Spinning im Team
und schockt die Mitbewerber mit einem grob 400 Punkte Teameintrag (5 Mitglieder á 20 Aktivstunden).

Dann wissen alle direkt, wo der Hammer hängt.

Das jedes Wochenende einmal, 
und am Ende stehen rund 8.000 Punkte fürs Team auf dem Konto.

VG Martin

PS: JA, dieser Beitrag ist von vorne bis hinten ironisch.


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Du machst doch mit beim Winterpokal?



Hmm da mein gecastetes Team jetzt schon mit Auflösungserscheinungen hervorsticht bleibe ich Einzelstarter, da muss ich mir kiene Gedanken machen wenn ich nicht fahre. Außerdem sind es noch ein paar Tage bis es losgeht. 

Ich habe ja keine Eile, nützt eh nichts im Pokal. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Geht es nur um den ersten Eintrag?
> 
> Unter realistischen Bedingungen kann der ja frühestens 00:16 Uhr eingetragen werden, vorausgesetzt, ab 00:00 Uhr wird die Einheiteneingabe freigeschaltet.
> 
> ...



Super Martin dann sehe ich mehr Punkte von dir als letztes Jahr.
Du bist ja auch so ein Scheinheiliger! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Super Martin dann sehe ich mehr Punkte von dir als letztes Jahr.
> Du bist ja auch so ein Scheinheiliger!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Nö, eher weniger Punkte. So um 500, vielleicht auf ein bisschen mehr.

Definiere in diesem Zusammenhang, was Du mit "Scheinheiliger" meinst.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nö, eher weniger Punkte. So um 500, vielleicht auf ein bisschen mehr.
> 
> Definiere in diesem Zusammenhang, was Du mit "Scheinheiliger" meinst.
> 
> VG Martin



Ich krieg Plak! Genauso wie Eltern am Sonntag um Roisdorf ihren Sohn mit "Definiere Rechts" anschrieen als er links stehen geblieben war als wir mit den Rädern anflogen.

Wie war das mit Einzelkämpfer?? Oder doch schon Alzheimer??? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich krieg Plak! Genauso wie Eltern am Sonntag um Roisdorf ihren Sohn mit "Definiere Rechts" anschrieen als er links stehen geblieben war als wir mit den Rädern anflogen.
> 
> *Wie war das mit Einzelkämpfer?? Oder doch schon Alzheimer???*
> 
> ...


 
Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern.
Ich habe halt ein gutes Angebot bekommen,
für das KFL-Team zu fahren.
Teamleiter Guido hat mir die Vorzüge und Möglichkeiten sowie finanziellen Einzelheiten dargelegt,
und da konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen.

Nicht traurig sein. Kannst ja bei uns als Kooperationfahrer äh -partner mitfahren.

VG Martin


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2006)

So,

wollte mich mal schnell zurückmelden 

Muß jetzt mein MTB auf Leichtbau trimmen, da ich jetzt dank Nägel (2 Stück, sehen original so aus wie Zelthaken, sind fast auch so groß!) und Draht etwas schwerer geworden bin  in 6 Wochen kommt das Altmetall wieder raus, mal sehen, wie es dann läuft - werde wohl zu den Genußfahrern wechseln Bergab dürft Ihr auf den alten Mann warten 

Ich habe gehört, meine Winterpokalteammitglieder wollen meine Punkte zusätzlich erfahren!! 

Grüße und unfallfreie Touren.

Boris


----------



## Bikenstoffel (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Du alter Titan-Camper   ,

wie schon wieder zu Hause?  wollte Dich kein Krankenhaus aufnehmen  

Im WP kannst Du Dir jetzt auch Punkte im Bereich Alternativsportarten ergattern: Krankengymnastik mit dem Theraband  

Viele Grüße und weiterhin gute Besserung wünscht
Christoph


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Hallo Du alter Titan-Camper   ,



Zum Titanrahmen hat es leider nicht mehr gerreicht!! 




Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Im WP kannst Du Dir jetzt auch Punkte im Bereich Alternativsportarten ergattern: Krankengymnastik mit dem Theraband



Da kommen aber eine Menge Punkte zusammen!!!

Bis demnächst mal im KFL 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plueschbox (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi ich bin über deine Aussage gestolpert und blicke nicht durch was du damit sagen willst?
"Wer sich ein Cannondale beschafft, besitzt, benutzt oder veräußert wird mit Mißachtung und abfälligen Bemerkungen in allen Foren sowie auf Touren nicht unter Lebensdauer des Rahmens bestraft "
Kannst du mir das erklären wie das gemeint ist? 
Mfg Plueschbox aus Meckenheim


----------



## Giom (28. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Bergab dürft Ihr auf den alten Mann warten


 
so wie ich dich kenne, wirst du sowieso bergauf weiterhin nicht auf dich warten lassen, also wenn's nur bergab ist, das ist OK alter Mann



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, meine Winterpokalteammitglieder wollen meine Punkte zusätzlich erfahren!!




na dann 

Ab morgen nbin ich in Urlaub, werde in eine Woche meine Fahrzeiten nachtragen


----------



## meg-71 (28. Oktober 2006)

@plüschbox
Ich glaube das ist ironisch gemein, fahr halt mal nen Cannondale und hör dich im Forum zum C`ale Image mal um und du wirst es verstehen.
@giom 
einen schönen Urlaub und komm heil zurück, wir brauchen jetzt jeden Punkt.
LG Michael


----------



## Krampe (28. Oktober 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> @plüschbox
> Ich glaube das ist ironisch gemein, fahr halt mal nen Cannondale und hör dich im Forum zum C`ale Image mal um und du wirst es verstehen.
> @giom
> einen schönen Urlaub und komm heil zurück, wir brauchen jetzt jeden Punkt.
> LG Michael



Hi,
Boris kann in der zweiten Hälfte des WP Punkten! 
Übrigens: Bush sagt : Die USA folter nicht...       
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (28. Oktober 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> @plüschbox
> Ich glaube das ist ironisch gemein, fahr halt mal nen Cannondale und hör dich im Forum zum C`ale Image mal um und du wirst es verstehen.
> @giom
> einen schönen Urlaub und komm heil zurück, wir brauchen jetzt jeden Punkt.
> LG Michael



Hi,
Boris kann in der zweiten Hälfte des WP Punkten! 
Übrigens: Bush sagt : Die USA foltern nicht...       
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (28. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Boris kann in der zweiten Hälfte des WP Punkten!



ich übernehme schon mal die erste Woche, wenn das Wetter so bleibt...
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0201&type=WORLD&id=150802

dann werde ich schon mit vergnügen für 2 radeln.

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Enrgy (28. Oktober 2006)

@ plueschbox

Wer hat mich gerufen?? 

Wie meg-71 schon sagt, das ist natürlich ironisch gemeint. Smileys gehen ja nicht mehr in der Signatur. 
Du hast dir ja einen netten Klassiker an Land gezogen. Geh mal ins Classic-Unterforum und frag mal, was man so von dem Bike hält. Dann wirste meine Sig verstehen... 
Es gibt bzw. gab zu meiner Anfangszeit hier vor knapp 5 Jahren viele CD-"Gegener". Hat sich etwas gebessert, scheinbar haben sich die Kritiker verkrochen.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2006)

Hey froschiger Boris  

Dann wünsche ich dir gutes Heilfleisch, bei unserem fortgeschrittenen Alter dauert das wie alles Andere auch länger.  

Übrigens ist meine Eifel DVD fertig, mail mir deine Adresse, dann gibts eine preisreduzierte Invalidenversion.  Da du ja im Moment Zeit hast  , kannst du dann auch für die interessierten Mitstreiter in deinem Einflußbereich eine Raubkopie machen; falls das FBI nichts dagegen hat.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Oktober 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Hallo Du alter Titan-Camper   ,
> 
> wie schon wieder zu Hause?  wollte Dich kein Krankenhaus aufnehmen



Ne, die sind sauer gewesen, das ich mit dem Bett immer versucht habe, die Treppen auf der Ideallinie zu nehmen!! 

Na ja, mit dem frühen entlassen hat wohl auch etwas mit dem körperlichen Gesamtzustand zu tun, als Sportler hat man da gewisse Vorteile 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Krampe (29. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hey froschiger Boris
> 
> Dann wünsche ich dir gutes Heilfleisch, bei unserem fortgeschrittenen Alter dauert das wie alles Andere auch länger.
> 
> ...


Hi,
wenn Boris seine Felge reklamiert kriegt er die CD umsonst und kann noch lecker Bier dazu trinken   .
Habe gehört das h&s da sehr coolant ist weil die Taurusfelgen nichts aushalten    

Grüsse Christof 

Ps.: Bitte mir auch eine Raubkopie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (30. Oktober 2006)

nun endlich haben wir es in der Eifel auch geschafft, uns als eine, wenn auch kleine nette Truppe zusammenzuschliessen.
Und hoffen, Euch bald zu einer netten Eifeltour einladen zu können.

Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (30. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> ich übernehme schon mal die erste Woche, wenn das Wetter so bleibt...
> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0201&type=WORLD&id=150802
> 
> dann werde ich schon mit vergnügen für 2 radeln.
> ...


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn Boris seine Felge reklamiert kriegt er die CD umsonst und kann noch lecker Bier dazu trinken   .
> Habe gehört das h&s da sehr coolant ist weil die Taurusfelgen nichts aushalten
> 
> ...



Und ich sage noch, kein Alooohol vor 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. Oktober 2006)

Riderin schrieb:


> nun endlich haben wir es in der Eifel auch geschafft, uns als eine, wenn auch kleine nette Truppe zusammenzuschliessen.
> Und hoffen, Euch bald zu einer netten Eifeltour einladen zu können.
> 
> Grüße Jana


 
Super, wir sind gespannt.....


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Oktober 2006)

Leute, dass Wetter ändert sich:


----------



## Kalinka (31. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Leute, dass Wetter ändert sich:



Da will ich heute die Nacht verbringen...muss ich Angst haben?


----------



## Kalinka (31. Oktober 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Super, wir sind gespannt.....


Dito!


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da will ich heute die Nacht verbringen...muss ich Angst haben?



Bist Du Dir sicher??? 

Ich weiß nicht, immerhin wohnt Ihr unten am Berg, da sammelt sich das Regenwasser, welches von oben immer runterläuft!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da will ich heute die Nacht verbringen...muss ich Angst haben?


Also in Köln sieht's aktuell bedrohlicher aus - da freut man sich auf den Nachhauseweg über die rauhen Villehöhen.

In diesem Zusammenhang - "*Warmer Regen...Frühling?!*" sollte man das nicht ein klitzekleinwenig aktualisieren  ??

Um jedweder Kritik an meinereiner Person auszuweichen, werde ich auch mal über was neues nachdenken...

An die restlichen TTLer: Wie sähe es denn Wochenendigst mit einer Runde über die unendlichen Höhenzüge BaMüEis aus???

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Leute, dass Wetter ändert sich



Gemssen an der Geschwindigkeit, wie das hier ranrauscht, hat das schon fast Unwettercharakter. 

Da fällt einem glatt die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 runter


----------



## Cheetah (31. Oktober 2006)

Ach ne, ratet mal wer gleich biken wollte.


----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da will ich heute die Nacht verbringen...muss ich Angst haben?



Wenn das Bild von dem Tümpel des Frosches aus gemacht wurde; klares Nein. Er ist alt, grün und hat ganz doll Aua.


----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Also in Köln sieht's aktuell bedrohlicher aus - da freut man sich auf den Nachhauseweg über die rauhen Villehöhen.
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelhetzer



Vieeeel Spaß.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Vieeeel Spaß.



Wird doch schon wieder freundlich  Und bekanntlich verleiht Red Bull Flügel


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild von dem Tümpel des Frosches aus gemacht wurde; klares Nein. Er ist alt, grün und hat ganz doll Aua.



Herr Sonntag,

ich bitte Doch klarzustellen, daß Frau Kalinka nicht in meinen Tümpel übernachtet, sondern in dem beleuchteten Tümpel, na Du weißt schon, von dem, dessen Namen man nicht sagen darf!!   

Außerdem, auch alte Menschen haben Vorteile Jüngeren gegenüber!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (31. Oktober 2006)

Ihr Schwarzmaler, im Bonner *SÜDEN* sah es heute viel besser aus (img)


Gruß Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Oktober 2006)

So, noch 2std und 15min dann gehts aufs Rad. Dann gehen nämlich die 24std rund um die Tomburg los!!! Das gibt satt Punkte.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> So, noch 2std und 15min dann gehts aufs Rad. Dann gehen nämlich die 24std rund um die Tomburg los!!! Das gibt satt Punkte.


Was für Punkte ?


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Was für Punkte ?



Für den WP natürlich.   Jetzt mal spaß beiseite. Dieses Jahr werde ich kein guter Punktelieferant sein. Der Dachausbau bei mir wird ne menge Zeit in anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. Oktober 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Für den WP natürlich.   Jetzt mal spaß beiseite. Dieses Jahr werde ich kein guter Punktelieferant sein. Der Dachausbau bei mir wird ne menge Zeit in anspruch nehmen.



Das ist prima Thomas - Punkte jibbet ab 6. November .

Die 24 Stunden um die Tomburg  sind also rein "ehrenamtlich".


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Für den WP natürlich.  ...


Ist ja fein, der beginnt aber erst am 6.11.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Das ist prima Thomas - Punkte jibbet ab 6. November .
> 
> Die 24 Stunden um die Tomburg  sind also rein "ehrenamtlich".





rpo35 schrieb:


> Ist ja fein, der beginnt aber erst am 6.11.


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Das ist prima Thomas - Punkte jibbet ab 6. November .
> 
> Dat han ich net jewos.....


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. Oktober 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hammelhetzer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist prima Thomas - Punkte jibbet ab 6. November .
> ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. November 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ihr Schwarzmaler, im Bonner *SÜDEN* sah es heute viel besser aus (img)
> 
> 
> Gruß Michael



So seh ich Euch am liebsten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (2. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> So seh ich Euch am liebsten!!



Was?   
Die Steh´n da nur rum und die Felgen bewegen sich nicht...   
Ab Montag muß das anders werden.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## meg-71 (2. November 2006)

Aber bis da hin haben sich die Felgen gedreht und die Kurbeln wurden getrehten!!!!!! 
Was ist denn Montag besonderes?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. November 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> ...Was ist denn Montag besonderes?


 
Dann gibt es für "drehende Felgen" Punkte, für Rumsteherei nur Gemecker!


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. November 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

hab heute mal mein Trainingsprogramm für die nächsten 6 Wochen abgearbeitet:

1.   52 Min. walken mit meiner besseren Hälfte 

2.   61 Min radln auf dem Ergometer, dabei so einen alten Western geguckt 

Fazit: Abwechslung gibbet nur: was mache is zuerst - walken oder Ergometer? 

Naja, ab Montag bekomme ich wenigstens Punkte dafür!! 

Hoffe, Ihr habt diesen wünderschönen Tag besser genutzt!!


----------



## Krampe (4. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ola Kollega´s,
> 
> hab heute mal mein Trainingsprogramm für die nächsten 6 Wochen abgearbeitet:
> 
> ...


Hi Boris,
Ganz schön strammes Programm für einen frisch verdrahteten  
Klar war heute Training für den Winterpokal angesagt. Über Art und Umfang schweigt der Sportler in der Vorbereitungsphase  
Ich finde gut das Du auch Punkte sammelst, dann müssen wir Deine 900 Punkte (oder was stand in Deinem Vertrag? ) nicht alle mitfahren  
Dir weiterhin gute Besserung  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (5. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

was stelle ich gerade fest? Meine fahrzeiten der letzten Woche zählen beim Winterpokal nicht? Es fängt erst morgen an? Na das ist nicht so schlimm, es kann mir den Spaß den ich in diesen 5 Tage auf Mallorca hatte keinesfalls verderben

Ich kann leider zu der Strecke nicht so viel sagen, denn ich fand's eigentlich angenehm mich durch Mallorca führen zu lassen. Die Tour ging über 5 Tage. Gestartet sind wir in Cala Ratja. Am ersten Tag sind haben wir quasi eine Runde im Nord-Ost der Insel gedreht. Es waren ca. 50km un etwas über 900hm; allerdings sind Sand und steiniges gelände wesentlich anspruchsvoller als unsere waldwege. Nach diese erster Tour haben wir bei Arta in einem kleinen sehr netten Hotel bei mit richtig feiner Küche übernachtet.







Am zweiten Tag sind wir Richtung Nordwest der Insel gefahren.  Neben super Landschaften mit steinigem mittlerem Gebirge und Meer machte eine lange Abfahrt im Sand jede menge Spaß.






















Am 3. Tag fuhren wir in Richtung Inland allerdings immernoch im nord-Ost der Insel zum Kloster Lluc, wo wir die ruhe der Bergen geniessen konnten.






Anschlissend ging's am 4. und 5. Tag durch die Berge Mallorcas. Am 4. Tag führte eine etwas längere Schiebe- und teilweise Tragepassage zu unvergessliche Trails. Natürlich waren jeden tag zahlriche trails im Programm, aber das war an dem Tag einfach top!


























Auf die 5 tage zeigt der Ciclo 235km und 4850hm. Es mag sich nicht besonders viel anhören, das Gelände war teilweise wegen sand, teilweise wegen sehr steinigen Wege schon anspruchsvoll, und das Bergauf wie Bergab in den Singletrails.

Veranstalter der Tour war M-Bike, und da kann ich nur sagen, alles bestens: die gesamte Koordiinierung, die richtig angenehme Stimmung, alles super, ich kann's auf jeden fall empfehlen.

Jetzt fällt's mir schwer bei der Kälte hier wieder zu fahren, aber ich träume schon vom nächsten bike-Urlaub, und hoffentlich wieder mit so einem Wetter!

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2006)

echt tolle landschaft dort auf dem turm und bei dem kloster war ich auch dieses jahr aber mit dem Auto

aber mit dem bike will ich auch mal dorthin


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. November 2006)

Tolle Sache ! Wie groß war die Gruppe und - nach den Fotos zu urteilen - gab es einen Gepäcktransport zu den Unterkünften..?


----------



## Giom (6. November 2006)

Nachdem 4 Leute kurzfristig abgesprungen sind, waren wir eine recht kleine Gruppe: 4 Leute + Guide + Begleitfahrzeug für das Gepäcktransport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2006)

Du hast ja gar keine Schutzbleche an Deinem Rad!!!  

Der Neidfaktor ist bei mir mal wieder auf 100% angekommen 

Schöne Bilder, glaube auch optimales Wetter, was will man mehr? Aber: nächstes Jahr bitte während der Winterpokalzeit


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. November 2006)

.....


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2006)

...

Das Leben ist so kurz.
Danke Dieter. 

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Auf die 5 tage zeigt der Ciclo 235km und 4850hm. Es mag sich nicht besonders viel anhören, das Gelände war teilweise wegen sand, teilweise wegen sehr steinigen Wege schon anspruchsvoll, und das Bergauf wie Bergab in den Singletrails.



Hi Guillaume,

da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Ich war ja auch vor einigen Wochen erst da.
Ich fand die Woche wesentlich härter als einen Alpencross. Das Geläuf ist echt hart. Tolle Bilder  Einen Bericht zu meiner Woche findest Du in meiner sig. Vieles wird Dir bekannt vorkommen.

VG


----------



## Scottti (6. November 2006)

*Klasse Bilder!*  
Wusste garnicht dass man auf Mallorca so gut Biken kann.
Ich glaube ein Fully wäre jedoch die bessere Wahl gewesen.



spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hi Guillaume,
> 
> da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Ich war ja auch vor einigen Wochen erst da.
> Ich fand die Woche wesentlich härter als einen Alpencross.
> VG



Stimmt! Es gibt in Frankreich, Österreich, Italien und der Schweiz sicherlich keine AlpenX-Route, die dem Anspruch Mallorcas auch nur annähernd gleich kommt...


----------



## meg-71 (6. November 2006)

Tolle Bilder Guillaume, da wird man bei dem Wetter Hier ganz neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (6. November 2006)

Starke Bilder! 

Kann man fast garnicht glauben, daß die Trails auf Malle sind. Sieht ja fast aus wie inden Alpen. 

Kann mich da nur dem gebrochenem grünen hüpfenden Metalträger anschl.: sehr hoher Neidfaktor


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2006)

Scottti schrieb:


> *Klasse Bilder!*
> Wusste garnicht dass man auf Mallorca so gut Biken kann.
> Ich glaube ein Fully wäre jedoch die bessere Wahl gewesen.



Die waren doch mit Fully unterwegs, oder bin ich blind.  

Ich persönlich würde aber lieber das Fully nehmen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. November 2006)

Jungs, weiter so!!!


----------



## M.Panzer (8. November 2006)

Hallo ihr leichten Tomburger ich habe eben eine Tour für Sonntagmorgen gepostet. Da die Tomburger ja ein wenig verschlafen sind, und nicht so früh aus dem Bettchen kommen, wollte ich mal anfragen ob der ein oder andere von euch Lust hat bei uns mit zu fahren. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Giom (10. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Die waren doch mit Fully unterwegs, oder bin ich blind.


 
vielleicht wird's mit diesem bild deutlicher...


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> vielleicht wird's mit diesem bild deutlicher...



Schöne Laufräder!  Ich brauche noch ein Satz!!


----------



## Spooky (10. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Schöne Laufräder!  Ich brauche noch ein Satz!!


Hab die Richtigen für dich gefunden:





  

Grüße
Marco


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2006)

Da ich mein Projekt "Holz Eigenbau" verworfen habe, würde ich diesen LRS günstig anbieten - Tubeless natürlich


----------



## Enrgy (10. November 2006)

Ja Ralph, radial eingespeicht ist recht unkomfortabel.... 
Wenn die Massen aber einmal in Rotation gebracht sind, rollste jeden Berg ohne treten rauf


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hab die Richtigen für dich gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit denen hätte ich den Bremsweg auf 1 Mtr. verkürzen können oder einfach drüberfahren!!!



rpo35 schrieb:


> Da ich mein Projekt "Holz Eigenbau" verworfen habe, würde ich diesen LRS günstig anbieten - Tubeless natürlich



wenigstens handgeschnitzt?  Na ja, das Holz passt schon eher zum Team "betreutes fahren für Senioren" , obwohl da könnten wir beide auch schon mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (10. November 2006)

der Frosch braucht nicht nur solche räder, sondern noch gute brille, gute lampe, und ein tragbares airbag.


----------



## Krampe (10. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mit denen hätte ich den Bremsweg auf 1 Mtr. verkürzen können oder einfach drüberfahren!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wenigstens handgeschnitzt?  Na ja, das Holz passt schon eher zum Team "betreutes fahren für Senioren" , obwohl da könnten wir beide auch schon mitfahren





Giom schrieb:


> der Frosch braucht nicht nur solche räder, sondern noch gute brille, gute lampe, und ein tragbares airbag.



Hi Guillaume,
Willst Du nicht 2 Std. Radfahren gehen?  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> der Frosch braucht nicht nur solche räder, sondern noch gute brille, gute lampe, und ein tragbares airbag.



       und einen Zivi, der mir über die Alltags(Alter)beschwerden hilft! 

@Krampe: Du hattest aber heute morgen einen komischen Helm an!?!


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2006)

Scheibenkleister, ich kann am Teamkampf TT gegen TTl am Sonntag nicht mitmachen


----------



## Giom (10. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Guillaume,
> Willst Du nicht 2 Std. Radfahren gehen?
> Grüsse Christof



jetzt nicht mehr, sorry. morgen geht's bei mir nicht, also erst sonntag wieder.

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Giom (10. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Scheibenkleister, ich kann am Teamkampf TT gegen TTl am Sonntag nicht mitmachen



hör auf das als teammapf zu verkaufen, nachher machen die uns noch platt


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> hör auf das als teammapf zu verkaufen, nachher machen die uns noch platt



Quatsch, die sind uns nur psychologisch überlegen, daher:glaubt an Euch!!!!!!!


----------



## Giom (10. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Quatsch, die sind uns nur psychologisch überlegen, daher:glaubt an Euch!!!!!!!



selbst beim punkte machen wird nix sein,  die sind uns in überzahl, und darf ich dich  höfflich daran erinnern,  WIR  HABEN  EIN KAPUTTEN BEI  UNS IM TEAM


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> selbst beim punkte machen wird nix sein,  die sind uns in überzahl, und darf ich dich  höfflich daran erinnern,  WIR  HABEN  EIN KAPUTTEN BEI  UNS IM TEAM



Na, da weiß ich aber noch nicht, ob bei denen nicht mehr "kaputte" sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (10. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Quatsch, die sind uns nur psychologisch überlegen, daher:glaubt an Euch!!!!!!!



Hey, TTL. Mehr davon! Ihr werdet es brauchen!


----------



## supasini (10. November 2006)

Also bei BFfS haben wir nur kaputte!
trotzdem werde ich am Sonntag bei euch punkten...


----------



## Krampe (12. November 2006)

*Glückwunsch ans restliche Team! *
Schön Punkte gesammelt   
Ich hab die Warmduschernummer heute voll durchgezogen und werde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder Punkte sammeln  .
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (12. November 2006)

Warte mal ab bs Blitzfitz seine Punkte einträgt, dann sind die Tomburger wieder vorne
So wie es aussieht macht er einen kleinen Umweg über Frankfurt und den Taunus-Trail um etwas mehr Punkte zu sammeln


----------



## Giom (12. November 2006)

na ja, wir könnten noch boris auf die rolle schicken


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> *Glückwunsch ans restliche Team! *
> Schön Punkte gesammelt
> Ich hab die Warmduschernummer heute voll durchgezogen und werde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder Punkte sammeln  .
> Grüsse Christof



Du Weicheiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii , dafür mußt Du beim nächsten Treffen eine Runde an Michael und Guillaume ausgeben, die haben wenigsten gekämpft!    

Christof, hier ist Dein Trainingsprogramm für die nächste Woche:

Mo - 3 Std Kottenforst
Di - 3 Std Siebengebirge ohne Eselsweg 
Mi - Ruhetag, nur 2,45 Std Rheintour
Do - es wird angegriffen, 4,5 Std scheixxxxxegal woher
Fr - 5 Std Vorgebirge + Ahr

Beim motze: 50 % Erhöhung!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (12. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> na ja, wir könnten noch boris auf die rolle schicken



Ehhhhhhhh, ich mache schon jeden Tag Rolle, außer Sonntags!!


----------



## meg-71 (12. November 2006)

Ruhig Brauner
Kein hauen und stechen imTeam, ich lasse bestimmt auch mal die Beine baumeln. Die Tour heute war auf alle Fälle ein Apell an meine Moral und die Punkte kann man auch bei besserem Wetter holen. Die nächsten Tage ist erst mal Laufen angesagt.
M.f.G. Michael


----------



## Krampe (12. November 2006)

Christof, hier ist Dein Trainingsprogramm für die nächste Woche:

Mo - 3 Std Kottenforst
Di - 3 Std Siebengebirge ohne Eselsweg 
Mi - Ruhetag, nur 2,45 Std Rheintour
Do - es wird angegriffen, 4,5 Std scheixxxxxegal woher
Fr - 5 Std Vorgebirge + Ahr

Beim motze: 50 % Erhöhung!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Red Devil (13. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Du Weicheiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... ...
> 
> Christof, hier ist Dein Trainingsprogramm für die nächste Woche:
> 
> ...


Mensch Boris mehr nicht ... ...? 
das ist ja schon das Program von Leon und Titus für diese Woche 

Da müsst ihr euch schon mehr anstrengen.  sonst werdet ihr noch von unserem Junior Team eingeholt. 

Bis bald mal beim Kuchen essen ...

Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. November 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Mensch Boris mehr nicht ... ...?
> das ist ja schon das Program von Leon und Titus für diese Woche
> 
> Da müsst ihr euch schon mehr anstrengen.  sonst werdet ihr noch von unserem Junior Team eingeholt.
> ...



Da siehste mal, wie gut ich bin. Gehe hier total schonend mit den Teamkollegen um, und - keiner dankt es einem!!


----------



## Krampe (13. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Da siehste mal, wie gut ich bin. Gehe hier total schonend mit den Teamkollegen um, und - keiner dankt es einem!!



*DANKE GRÜNER FROSCH*
        

Die Trainingseinheit heute musste ich aber weglassen weil meine Hinterradfelge durch war.. 
Einfach verschlissen, also durchtrainiert, fratze, am Sack, und das schon nach 10000 trainings Km, dabei ist sie doch erst 2 Jahre alt, tz tz tz  
Ich denke ab morgen mal über Deinen Plan nach.. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (13. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Die Trainingseinheit heute musste ich aber weglassen weil meine Hinterradfelge durch war..


 
hast du nicht 2 hardtails und 1 fully ?


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> hast du nicht 2 hardtails und 1 fully ?


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> *DANKE GRÜNER FROSCH*
> 
> 
> Die Trainingseinheit heute musste ich aber weglassen weil meine Hinterradfelge durch war..
> ...



Bin momentan meine Vorderradfelge am tauschen (plödes Siepengepirke), möchte selber einspeichen und zentrieren. Dazu gibt es genug Lesestoff, mal sehen, wie lange das Ganze dann hält


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. November 2006)

An alle Kollegen vom TTL:

Am Donnerstag ist der Frühling zurück, daher könnt ihr eine ausgiebige, lange, dauerhafte Tour unternehmen   Es dürfte doch kein Problem sein, mit euren Chefs zu sprechen und etwas früher frei zu machen.  

Falls jemand zu wenig Beleuchtung für einen 7 Std. Nightride hat, ich könnte momentan 2 voll aufgeladenen Sigma Evo anbieten, hintereinander 8 Std. Leuchtdauer!!!  

Zur Not biete ich an einem vereinbarten Treffpunkt eine Auffüllstation an, mit Getränken und Bananen, damit keiner vom Rad kippt.

Tourvorschlag meinersteits:

Bonn, Meckenheim, Altenahr, Ahrweiler, über den Rhein, Siebengebirge und zurück, Ihr könnt Euch auch 8 Std Zeit lassen, es geht ja im Hellen los!!  

Also, stellt Euch nicht so an   

P.S - kann mich einer auf einem Kinderanhänger mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (13. November 2006)

Hat da Einer Langeweile  Isch ned
Lg Michael


----------



## Giom (13. November 2006)

Sorry Frosch, aber diese Woche wird's bei mir auf der arbeit zeitlich eng zu punkte machen. Am Wochenende wird's zwar nix mit biken, da meine eltern zu besuch kommen, aber die sind sportlich genug, der "alte" läuft im alter von 65 den halbmarathon in 1h41min. Also hab schon Anweisung gegeben: die bringen jogging- und wanderschuhe mit! morgens erstmals joggen, dann mittags wandern im siebengebirge oder im ahrtal


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. November 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hat da Einer Langeweile  Isch ned
> Lg Michael



Ergo fahren ist scheixe!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Sorry Frosch, aber diese Woche wird's bei mir auf der arbeit zeitlich eng zu punkte machen. Am Wochenende wird's zwar nix mit biken, da meine eltern zu besuch kommen, aber die sind sportlich genug, der "alte" läuft im alter von 65 den halbmarathon in 1h41min. Also hab schon Anweisung gegeben: die bringen jogging- und wanderschuhe mit! morgens erstmals joggen, dann mittags wandern im siebengebirge oder im ahrtal



Das ist eine Ausnahme, dafür darfst Du Dir die Punkte von Deinen Eltern mit aufschreiben!!  

P.S - mit 65 einen Halbmarathon in 1h41, der ist ja fitter als Du!


----------



## Giom (13. November 2006)

so Boris, wann darfst du im freien wieder biken? Ich schlage vor daß du an dem Tag einen Termin im LMB einstellst für eine runde von 50km, 1600hm, fahrzeit ca. 4 Stunden. Was hälst du davon?
Somit stellen wir sicher, daß du die nächsten Wochen ordentlich punkte  auf die Rolle machst, weil du angst hast, unfit in den anstiegen zu erscheinen.
Na, was hälst du davon?


----------



## monsterchen (13. November 2006)

@grüner Frosch

Ich hab mal Rebecca gefragt, ob sie so ein flügellahmes, großes, grünes und glitschiges Kuscheltier mit auf ihrer näschsten Kinderanhängertour mitnehmen will. 
Sie will aber lieber ihren süssen, knuddeligen, weichen und warmen Hasen mitnehmen. 
Sorry Boris 

(weiterhin gute Besserung)

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> so Boris, wann darfst du im freien wieder biken? Ich schlage vor daß du an dem Tag einen Termin im LMB einstellst für eine runde von 50km, 1600hm, fahrzeit ca. 4 Stunden. Was hälst du davon?
> Somit stellen wir sicher, daß du die nächsten Wochen ordentlich punkte  auf die Rolle machst, weil du angst hast, unfit in den anstiegen zu erscheinen.
> Na, was hälst du davon?



Ähhhh, ich darf wieder ab Mai 2007


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. November 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> @grüner Frosch
> 
> Ich hab mal Rebecca gefragt, ob sie so ein flügellahmes, großes, grünes und glitschiges Kuscheltier mit auf ihrer näschsten Kinderanhängertour mitnehmen will.
> Sie will aber lieber ihren süssen, knuddeligen, weichen und warmen Hasen mitnehmen.
> ...



Das die Weiber immer so rumzicken müssen   Dabei bin ich doch soooooooooo brav, und Kekse würde ich auch mitnehmen


----------



## Krampe (16. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> An alle Kollegen vom TTL:
> 
> Am Donnerstag ist der Frühling zurück, daher könnt ihr eine ausgiebige, lange, dauerhafte Tour unternehmen   Es dürfte doch kein Problem sein, mit euren Chefs zu sprechen und etwas früher frei zu machen.
> 
> ...


Hi Boris,
Ich hoffe Du bist mir nicht böse, das ich Deinen Trainingsplan in allen Einzelheiten berücksichtigen konnte. Ich habe mich in etwa an Deine Vorgaben gehalten und gebe heute mal einen kurzen Zwischenstand im WP ein.. 
Hast Du eigentlich einen Trainerschein? Das sieht mir nach einem Programm für überregionale Veranstaltungen aus (WM ,EM etc.)  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (16. November 2006)

Christof stikes back 
Jetzt muß der grüne Trainer aber selber mal nachlegen.
Ich selber hab heute nen bischen weniger geschaft, aber viel mehr als drei Stunden klappt mit meinen Arm nicht. Der hat So. noch ganz schön weh getan. 
Aber der Pfeil im Teamranking zeigt ja wieder grün und nach oben also weiter so. Gruß Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2006)

@fröschchen
das war heute abend in der Tat scharfes Nightridewetter - der warme Wind blies über die Berrenrather Börde, dass man fast das Singen der Sirenen hören konnte .

XT funzt wieder astrein .


----------



## monsterchen (16. November 2006)

@grüner Frosch

Werd endlich wieder gesund, ich vermisse die Touren mit dir.   

Mal so unter uns, wie ist denn diene Physiotherapeutin so???? 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. November 2006)

Hey grüner Frosch!

Willste mal nen richtigen WP-Eintrag sehen? Dann schau mal, was ich heute so geradelt bin 

Viel spaß noch auf dem Ergo


----------



## Giom (16. November 2006)

ach, das mit den Punkten ist egal, aber für die Leistung: RESPEKT !!!
gruß
guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Boris,
> Ich hoffe Du bist mir nicht böse, das ich Deinen Trainingsplan in allen Einzelheiten berücksichtigen konnte. Ich habe mich in etwa an Deine Vorgaben gehalten und gebe heute mal einen kurzen Zwischenstand im WP ein..
> Hast Du eigentlich einen Trainerschein? Das sieht mir nach einem Programm für überregionale Veranstaltungen aus (WM ,EM etc.)
> Grüsse Christof



Mensch Christof,

hätte ich gewußt, daß Du alles so wörtlich nimmst, währe der Trainingsplan noch um 2 Std erweitert worden  

Hut ab, da werde ich wohl bis zum Herbst brauchen, um Dich irgendeinmal wieder beizuhalten!!!

Trainerschein hab ich nur für Ergometer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (17. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @fröschchen
> das war heute abend in der Tat scharfes Nightridewetter - der warme Wind blies über die Berrenrather Börde, dass man fast das Singen der Sirenen hören konnte .
> 
> XT funzt wieder astrein .



Nightride hab ich auch im Keller gemacht = Licht aus  

Wie hast Du es hinbekommen, das die Xt wieder gut schaltet?


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. November 2006)

monsterchen schrieb:


> @grüner Frosch
> 
> Werd endlich wieder gesund, ich vermisse die Touren mit dir.
> 
> ...



Versuche mein bestes, aber leider muß ich noch ein paar Wochen warten 

Die Physiotherapeutin: Es gibt wirklich sehr schöne Dinge auf der Welt    (Hoffentlich ließt meine Frau nicht mit   )

Ob die auch Privatstunden gibt???


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. November 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Christof stikes back
> Jetzt muß der grüne Trainer aber selber mal nachlegen.
> Ich selber hab heute nen bischen weniger geschaft, aber viel mehr als drei Stunden klappt mit meinen Arm nicht. Der hat So. noch ganz schön weh getan.
> Aber der Pfeil im Teamranking zeigt ja wieder grün und nach oben also weiter so. Gruß Michael



Mehr als 1 bis 1,5 Std halte ich auf dem Ergo nicht aus, es ist wirklich die Hölle!!!

Ich weiß garnicht, wie es einige schaffen, 3 und mehr Stunden auf diesem Ding zu fahren????? 

Sollen wir uns zusammen schließen: Invalidenabteilung des TTL


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. November 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hey grüner Frosch!
> 
> Willste mal nen richtigen WP-Eintrag sehen? Dann schau mal, was ich heute so geradelt bin
> 
> Viel spaß noch auf dem Ergo



Die spinnen doch, die Römer ähhh Tomburger  

Dafür brauche ich mit dem Ergo 8 Tage!!!!!


----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Willste mal nen richtigen WP-Eintrag sehen? Dann schau mal, was ich heute so geradelt bin
> 
> Viel spaß noch auf dem Ergo



Renoviere lieber dein Oberstübchen.  als hier Frösche zu demoralisieren. 

Los Frosch, nimm dir ein Beispiel!


----------



## Krampe (17. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> ach, das mit den Punkten ist egal, aber für die Leistung: RESPEKT !!!
> gruß
> guillaume



Wieso? 
Den freien Tag hätte man noch besser nutzen können, es standen 24H zu verfügung 
Und das bei dem Wetter 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (17. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Die spinnen doch, die Römer ähhh Tomburger
> 
> Dafür brauche ich mit dem Ergo 8 Tage!!!!!



Hi Boris,
Was meinst Du, sollen wir uns auch mal Urlaub nehmen? 
Mal sehen wer dann vorne liegt  
Die Krampe


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Boris,
> Was meinst Du, sollen wir uns auch mal Urlaub nehmen?
> Mal sehen wer dann vorne liegt
> Die Krampe



Mit dem Urlaub wird aber knapp werden, weil die großen Tomburger werden irgendwann im Januar eine Woche Biketraining im Süden abhalten!!! 

Na ja, mal sehen was der Februar so bringt

Viele Grüße

Boris


----------



## Krampe (18. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mit dem Urlaub wird aber knapp werden, weil die großen Tomburger werden irgendwann im Januar eine Woche Biketraining im Süden abhalten!!!
> 
> Na ja, mal sehen was der Februar so bringt
> 
> ...



Was ? 
die arbeiten ja mit allen Tricks..
Gelten die Punkte nicht nur wenn es in der Region in der gefahren wird wirklich einen Winter gibt?
Ich würde da die Bezeichnung Weichei zurückgeben wollen...   
Giom hat ja auch seinen Urlaub extra vorverlegt, damit die Punkte nicht im WP gelten.. 
Übrigens nicht schlecht , Du bist schon 1:15 auf dem Ergo unterwegs, da geht noch was..   
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (18. November 2006)

Hi Team,
Was muß ich da beim TT lesen... 
Also bitte bei uns keine Einträge wie:
Zur Kneipe fahren / Brötchen holen / 
Zum Urologen Fahren / Betrunken 10 Liegestütze machen / usw
Gebt ihnen eine Chance... 
Krampe on Ice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (19. November 2006)

Klettern??


----------



## meg-71 (19. November 2006)

Sorry for that Christof  => WP
aber nach zwei Stunden lief mir das Wasser auch von oben in die Gamaschen rein, da brauch ich jetzt ein bischen trockenen Humor.
Gruß Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. November 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Sorry for that Christof  => WP
> aber nach zwei Stunden lief mir das Wasser auch von oben in die Gamaschen rein, da brauch ich jetzt ein bischen trockenen Humor.
> Gruß Michael



Michael,

in meinem Herzen bekommst Du für diese Tour heute die doppelte Punktzahl


----------



## Krampe (19. November 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Sorry for that Christof  => WP
> aber nach zwei Stunden lief mir das Wasser auch von oben in die Gamaschen rein, da brauch ich jetzt ein bischen trockenen Humor.
> Gruß Michael


*Respekt*    
9 trockene Brötchen bei dem Wetter.. 
hoffentlich schmeckt dann noch die feuchte Belohnung... 
Schön Schön Schön...
Christof


----------



## Krampe (21. November 2006)

Da sehen wir uns ja mal wieder Guillaume ,
könnte heute abend etwas kühl werden... 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (21. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Da sehen wir uns ja mal wieder Guillaume


 
jo ! schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren. Die Kälte ist trozdem besser das die Luft im Keller von Boris !


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> jo ! schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren. Die Kälte ist trozdem besser das die Luft im Keller von Boris !



Bei mir im Keller ist es dafür aber sicherer


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. November 2006)

Hi  Ice Team!

Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour am Sonntag?
Boris wird mit inbegriffen. Einer soll den Shuttlebus fahren, wo der Glühwein drin ist.
Aber wenn Er ihn fährt, wird von dem Edlem Getränk nicht viel übrig bleiben


----------



## Giom (22. November 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi  Ice Team!
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour am Sonntag?
> Boris wird mit inbegriffen. Einer soll den Shuttlebus fahren, wo der Glühwein drin ist.
> Aber wenn Er ihn fährt, wird von dem Edlem Getränk nicht viel übrig bleiben



Hi,
ich muß voraussichtlich am samstag bikes zusammenwürfeln und alles wieder zusammenschrauben. Wenn ich das hinbekomme, und es fehlen mir keine teile, dann bin ich dabei!
gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (22. November 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi  Ice Team!
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour am Sonntag?
> Boris wird mit inbegriffen. Einer soll den Shuttlebus fahren, wo der Glühwein drin ist.
> Aber wenn Er ihn fährt, wird von dem Edlem Getränk nicht viel übrig bleiben



Ich nehme noch ein mobiles Waffeleisen mit, damit in der Zeit wo Ihr unterwegs seit, die Waffeln frisch zubereitet werden können  Den Glühwein verfeinere ich noch mit Amaretto , und dann wird es eine lustige Rückfahrt werden   :kotz:


----------



## Krampe (22. November 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi  Ice Team!
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour am Sonntag?
> Boris wird mit inbegriffen. Einer soll den Shuttlebus fahren, wo der Glühwein drin ist.
> Aber wenn Er ihn fährt, wird von dem Edlem Getränk nicht viel übrig bleiben


Hi,
Was ist mit Wahnerheide am Sonntag?
Die Tour von Pepin sieht doch ganz gut aus. Wird aber dann sehr TT(L) - lastig (siehe Anmeldungen)  
@ Boris, Hat Dein Auto allrad? Dann könntest Du an einer zentralen Stelle alles für uns aufbauen und wir schauen dann min. 2 x vorbei..  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2006)

Also, ich fahr am Sonntag auch bei Pepin mit.


----------



## Giom (23. November 2006)

ich versuche entweder samstag im 7GB mit Uwe zu fahren oder sonntag mit Pepin, wobei die 10 Plätze sind schon belegt! Also ich veruche es schon mal am samstag.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> Was ist mit Wahnerheide am Sonntag?
> Die Tour von Pepin sieht doch ganz gut aus. Wird aber dann sehr TT(L) - lastig (siehe Anmeldungen)
> @ Boris, Hat Dein Auto allrad? Dann könntest Du an einer zentralen Stelle alles für uns aufbauen und wir schauen dann min. 2 x vorbei..
> Grüsse Christof



Wieso mein Auto, wir nehmen Deins  Da können wir anschließend noch alle eine Party drin feiern


----------



## Krampe (23. November 2006)

Hi ,
ich finde Daywalker 74 sollte seine WP - Touren ins Forum setzen. 
Ich hätte mich angemeldet weil ich auch was aus dem *Baumarkt *brauche..      
Grüße Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (23. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi ,
> ich finde Daywalker 74 sollte seine WP - Touren ins Forum setzen.
> Ich hätte mich angemeldet weil ich auch was aus dem *Baumarkt *brauche..
> Grüße Christof



Ich bräuchte noch 4 Sack Zement, Thomas kannst Du die mir bei der nächsten Tour mitbringen?


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2006)

@grüner Froch
4 Sack Zemint? Gibt das Extrapunkte??????

@Krampe
Morgen um 16.30Uhr findet die nächste tour de baumarkt statt.
Startpunkt Alfter Weberstr.144
Ab da 50m der Weberstr. folgen bis es zur
ersten knckigen Auffahrt des Herseler Weges kommt.Locker 0,5hm. Erste seeeeehhhrrr schwere Passage:der Bahnübergang 4 spurrillen gillt es zu überwinden.STURZGEFAHR.Dann lockeres rollen bis man nach etwa 300m  links in den Gemüseweg abbiegt.Dann die erste sahneabfahrt. Mind.50m lang, geht dann über zum nächsten Uphill.nach etwa 200m biegt man dann in eine Feldweg ab.Diesen Weg folgt man etwa 400m bis man lings in den nächsten Feldweg abbiegt. Dieser Wird am ende zum sogar zum TRAIL!!!!!!!! Diesem eeeeellleeenn langem Trail (25m) folgt man bis zu enem sehr großem Gebäude.(Bauhaus). Einkehrmöglichkeit........  Rückweg? Überraschung 
Also Christof, da sind ne menge Punkte drin 

Hoffe auf viele Mitfahrer


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (23. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> ich versuche entweder samstag im 7GB mit Uwe zu fahren oder sonntag mit Pepin, wobei die 10 Plätze sind schon belegt! Also ich veruche es schon mal am samstag.
> gruß
> guillaume




Hi @Giom, 

soweit ich weiß, hat @pepin das 10 Personen-Limit aufgehoben,
siehe hier:
"Da ich noch für Sonntag mehr anfragen bekommen habe möchte ich die Tour doch nicht begrenzen. Bitte aber dann um verständnis wenn wir öffter mal einen Halt einlegen zum Sammeln.
Suche auch noch Co Guide der am Schluß fährt. Duch die große Gruppe können wir warscheinlich auch das Tempo nicht zuschnell werden lassen das soll aber nicht heisen das wir eine Trödelrunde fahren"

fahre selber auch von Spich aus mit (Anfahrt ca.500 m.. ),
würde mich freuen, wenn Du  oder mit weiterer TTL-Verstärkung kommst , Uwe @Handlampe ist auch dabei ..aber wo ist sein "Bruda"????


----------



## Giom (24. November 2006)

Bonjour !
samstag werde ich definitiv nicht fahren, denn es fehlen mir zum bike aufbau noch ein paar teile, und ich werde dann samstag auf einkaufstour gehen mèssen und danach anfangen zu schrauben (der neue rahmen kam erst heute mit der post). Für sonntag hängt es vom stand der montagearbeiten,, und da ich die gabel vom radon abbauen werde, kann das sein dass ich kein fahrtüchtiges bike habe. Evtl komm ich mit dem hardtail, aber der muss auch seine kurbel abgeben... ich probier´s
gruss
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (24. November 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @grüner Froch
> 4 Sack Zemint? Gibt das Extrapunkte??????
> 
> @Krampe
> ...



Hi, 
Mist ,ich hab den Termin verpaßt..   
Du hattest aber auch nicht gesagt ob die Tour sehr schnell wird.. 
Ich überlege gerade mich mit solchen Trainingseinheiten auf den Saarschleifenmarathon nächstes Jahr vorzubereiten . Was meinst Du, wie oft muß ich da zum Baumarkt fahren um eine Top 100 Platzierung zu erreichen ?
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, wie oft muß ich da zum Baumarkt fahren um eine Top 100 Platzierung zu erreichen ?
> Grüsse Christof


Ganz einfach. Du fährst von zuhause aus per Rad zum Marathon und nimmst dabei jeden Baumarkt mit...


----------



## Krampe (24. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Du fährst von zuhause aus per Rad zum Marathon und nimmst dabei jeden Baumarkt mit...


Danke, 
gute Idee, Thomas hat bestimmt eine Liste seiner _Trainingsbaumärkte _die er mir zu Verfügung stellt. 
Dann kann ich meine Route planen..


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Du fährst von zuhause aus per Rad zum Marathon und nimmst dabei jeden Baumarkt mit...



Oder Du fragst, ob Du nach Feierabend 1000 Runden durch den Baumarkt fahren kannst, im Ost-Deutschland fahren die sogar durch die Berg-Stollen


----------



## Giom (25. November 2006)

So, die Montagearbeite sind fertig, die erste Probefahrt absolviert, ich kann morgen in der wahner heide mitfahren!
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (25. November 2006)

Sehr fein, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut  

Und was wiegt das gute Stück jetzt ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (25. November 2006)

mit pedalen, tacho, flaschenhalter und pumpe ca. 11,4


----------



## JürgenK (25. November 2006)

wo ist denn der hintere Dämpfer? Wie bei allen Racemodellen mit Gehirndämpern an der Seite? 

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Splash (25. November 2006)

Schönes Rad! Was hast du denn für einen Dämpfer dran und wie ist der so vom Ansprechverhalten bzw Wippen?


----------



## Giom (26. November 2006)

der dämpfer ist der manitou swinger 3 way spv lrs. wie er sich verhällt werden wir mal sehen. Hab auch noch nicht viel zeit in feine einstellungen verbringen können. Hauptsache fahrtüchtig morgen


----------



## Krampe (26. November 2006)

Hi Giom,
Schönes Bike, das schaue ich mir heute mal genauer an  .
Ich bin ja auch wieder am überlegen, es soll aber wartungsfrei sein (Rohloff).. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## blitzfitz (26. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> So, die Montagearbeite sind fertig, die erste Probefahrt absolviert, ich kann morgen in der wahner heide mitfahren!
> guillaume



Hallo Guillaume,

Whow! Alles vom Feinsten. Super schön, aber ich frage am Besten nicht nach deinem aktuellen Kontostand.   

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Giom (26. November 2006)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hallo Guillaume,
> 
> Whow! Alles vom Feinsten. Super schön, aber ich frage am Besten nicht nach deinem aktuellen Kontostand.
> 
> ...



geht noch, der rahmen+dämpfer hab ich über ebay ersteigert, bei einem verkäufer der bisher 0 Bewertungen hatte, das schreckt viele käufer ab... no risk no fun! Von den restlichen bauteilen hatte ich schon viel auf dem radon, zB die Fox-gabel, kurbel, räder... Der radon kriegt seine original-bauteileile zurück, eine günstigere ersatzgabel und winterreifen


----------



## Giom (26. November 2006)

So, ich habe fü Dienstag ein Nightride im Siebengebirge eingetragen, die milden  temperaturen sollten wir ausnutzen.

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Krampe (27. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> So, ich habe fü Dienstag ein Nightride im Siebengebirge eingetragen, die milden  temperaturen sollten wir ausnutzen.
> 
> Gruß
> Guillaume


Hi giom,
Gute Idee, aber ich werde wegen akutem Felgenmangel wahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren können.. 
Heute morgen ist mein zweites Hardtail aufgrund einer plastischen Verformung , hervorgerufen durch ein Fahrzeug mit vier Rädern welches im Winkel von 90° mein Hinterrad traf ausgefallen    .
Ich glaube der WP für unser Team war kurz in Gefahr  .
Morgen werde ich das Rad vermessen lassen , und bekomme hoffentlich gleich die neue Felge für das andere Rad wieder mit..
Wenn es zeitlich noch geht reise ich wieder mit dem Rad an, kann ich aber nicht versprechen..
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. November 2006)

Hallo Christof,
ich hoffe dir ist nichts passiert. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Giom (27. November 2006)

@christof
soll ich dir ein hinterrad mit louise FR scheibe drauf mitbringen? 2,25 smart Sam wäre drauf. Wieviel druck soll bei deinem gewicht drin sein?


----------



## Krampe (27. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Christof,
> ich hoffe dir ist nichts passiert.
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Hi Klaus,
Mir wurde praktisch das Bike unterm Hintern weggeschossen..
Im letzten Moment hab ich gesehen das *sie *nicht bremst und war etwas vorbereitet aud den Einschlag  
Mir ist nichts passiert nur das Rad... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Krampe (27. November 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> @christof
> soll ich dir ein hinterrad mit louise FR scheibe drauf mitbringen? 2,25 smart Sam wäre drauf. Wieviel druck soll bei deinem gewicht drin sein?


Hi Giom,
Ich weiß bei Deinem Gewicht hast Du nur den Atmosphärendruck drin, also muß ich etwas mehr haben..   
Es ist aber eher ein Zeitproblem morgen da ich hoffentlich eine neue Felge mitnehmen kann. Nur der Rückweg und dann noch losfahren könnte knapp werden. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (27. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Giom,
> Ich weiß bei Deinem Gewicht hast Du nur den Atmosphärendruck drin, also muß ich etwas mehr haben..



mit helium, das ist der Geheimtrick
aber verrate das nicht dem grünen Frosch, er würde das gleich auf der Rolle ausprobieren


----------



## mikkael (30. November 2006)

Off-Topic* 

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen:

- - - - - - - - - - 

* Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker  *

Unsere Weihnachtsfeier findet am *07.12.2006, Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr im Restaurant Rausmühle in Wermelskirchen* statt. 

Die Tische sind reserviert, z.Z. für bis zu 25 Biker. Es werden hier definitiv keine WP-Punkte gesammelt!

Hier kann man sich eintragen: *Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker*

- - - - - - - - - - - 

Viele Grüsse! 

Mikkael


* Sorry für die Störung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (2. Dezember 2006)

hi,
So, das war ne schöne Runde heute  
Es ging schön langsam durch den Kottenforst und dann ins 7-Gebirge.
In der Nähe der Löwenburg kam mir eine größere Gruppe Biker entgegen. Das muß die im Forum angekündigte Großveranstaltung gewesen sein.. wieso sahen die so müde aus?  Gegrüßt wird wohl auch nicht mehr was? 
Heute hab ich mal ein die Wege von querliegenden Ästen befreit. Nachher stolpert noch ein Wanderer darüber und verletzt sich.. Nachher gings am schönen Rhein entlang zurück.
Ähm, hey Team, wann tragt ihr denn eure Punkte ein? 
Ihr braucht euch nicht zurückzuhalten.. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (2. Dezember 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ähm, hey Team, wann tragt ihr denn eure Punkte ein?



eben geschehen. Ich bin mit Helmut (Bon 2bike wild) meine 49km/1650hm-traningsrunde im Siebengebirge locker gefahren. Haben aber dafür nicht mal 16 Punkte geschafft... sorry

Aber egal...


Scottti schrieb:


> ..."Abgerechent wird im Sommer".





Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Krampe (2. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> eben geschehen. Ich bin mit Helmut (Bon 2bike wild) meine 49km/1650hm-traningsrunde im Siebengebirge locker gefahren. Haben aber dafür nicht mal 16 Punkte geschafft... sorry
> 
> Aber egal...
> 
> ...


*Saubär*  
Eben, langsam aufbauen oder? 
Ich glaube ich kann Anfang Januar nochmal gut Punkten.. 
Das mit Teneriffa klappt..   
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (2. Dezember 2006)

Januar auf Teneriffa? Mist! Na Saarschleifen ist in Mai, bis dahin krieg ich dich wieder


----------



## Tazz (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Christof @Krampe

Ich hatte leider keine Puste um zu Grüßen  
ward Ihr zu dritt ? wenn nicht dann waren es andere ????? egal  

Drum fühl Dich jetzt gegrüßt.

Gruß
Renate


----------



## Krampe (2. Dezember 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Christof @Krampe
> 
> Ich hatte leider keine Puste um zu Grüßen
> ward Ihr zu dritt ? wenn nicht dann waren es andere ????? egal
> ...


Hi Renate,
Du hast keine 3 Leute gesehen, sondern ich habe mich durch meine hohe Geschwindigkeit und die dadurch hervorgerufene Luftverdichtung 2 x gespiegelt.. 
 Grüsse Christof


----------



## Tazz (3. Dezember 2006)

Ja ja , was will man machen ...........................  

oder ich war nicht ganz bei mir  

Trotzdem Gruß
Renate


----------



## Giom (3. Dezember 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Das mit Teneriffa klappt..



Was willst Du denn auf Teneriffa? Mit kurzer Hose biken? das geht auch hier! Ich war gerade 2,5 Stunden mit kurzer Hose im Siebengebirge unterwegs, und es war recht angenehm. Ich konnte es kaum fassen daß wir in Dezember sind

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Krampe (3. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn auf Teneriffa? Mit kurzer Hose biken? das geht auch hier! Ich war gerade 2,5 Stunden mit kurzer Hose im Siebengebirge unterwegs, und es war recht angenehm. Ich konnte es kaum fassen daß wir in Dezember sind
> 
> Gruß
> Guillaume


Hi Giom,
Mit kurzer Hose und Trikot rauffahren, richtig schwitzen und dann min 1 Stunde nur Bergab brettern.. 
Anschließend draußen im Biergarten ein leckeres Weizen (ist eine Spanische Tradition glaube ich..) und ein paar Tappas  . 
Ganz wichtig: *alles mit Sonnenbrille* 
Für sinnvolles Aufbautraining ist das zu früh, aber wer sagt daß man sich sinnvoll aufbauen soll? 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Krampe (9. Dezember 2006)

Alle im Winterschlaf oder was?   
Ich kenne nur einen im Team der sich ausruhen darf, und der ist grün... 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (9. Dezember 2006)

Volltreffer Christoph, heute war Ruhetag
Ich hab die ganze woche bei der arbeit stress ohne ende gehabt, heute ging nichts mehr außer Rugby am fernseher gucken und sich an die "alte zeit" wo ich noch in Frankreich, irland dann deutschland spielte. Na ja, 5km locker joggen waren schon drin, aber mehr nicht.
Aber ich verspreche es... morgen werde ich ein paar höhenmeter im Siebengebirge machen... ein paar

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Giom (9. Dezember 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur einen im Team der sich ausruhen darf, und der ist grün...



nix da, der gehört auf die rolle!


----------



## Krampe (10. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> nix da, der gehört auf die rolle!



Ich finde wenn er die "Rolle" in ein paar Tagen verbrennt, zersägt, sprengt oder ähnliches sollte das ganze Team dabei sein und ihn unterstützen..


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Dezember 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich finde wenn er die "Rolle" in ein paar Tagen verbrennt, zersägt, sprengt oder ähnliches sollte das ganze Team dabei sein und ihn unterstützen..



Demnächst in Alfter zu sehen:




Titel: Ein Ergometer wurde pulverisiert   

Heute ist ja mal wieder schönstes Wetter zu radeln 

Montag kommt das Altmetall raus, ist also quasi Bergfest angesagt, hoffe dann in  6 - 7 Wochen mal wieder Matsch spüren zu dürfen 

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Giom (10. Dezember 2006)

Hey, Boris,
wieviele rolle passen in Deinem, Keller? Wir waren schon lange nicht mehr zusammen biken; soll ich mein bike und meine rolle vorbeibringen? Dann machen wir 'ne Trainingseinheit zusammen!
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Krampe (10. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Demnächst in Alfter zu sehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krampe (10. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Hey, Boris,
> wieviele rolle passen in Deinem, Keller? Wir waren schon lange nicht mehr zusammen biken; soll ich mein bike und meine rolle vorbeibringen? Dann machen wir 'ne Trainingseinheit zusammen!
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Wo bleiben denn da Deine Höhenmeter???    
Ps.: Wenn ich das heute so sehe mit Deinen hm .... 
Das heißt (steigerung vorausgesetzt) im Sommer nichts unter 2500 hm  
Ich glaube beim Saarschleifenmarathon stecken wir dich in die Spitzengruppe um die anderen zu demotivieren   
Wir rollen dann das Feld von hinten auf... 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (10. Dezember 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Das heißt (steigerung vorausgesetzt) im Sommer nichts unter 2500 hm



wart`s mal ab


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Hey, Boris,
> wieviele rolle passen in Deinem, Keller? Wir waren schon lange nicht mehr zusammen biken; soll ich mein bike und meine rolle vorbeibringen? Dann machen wir 'ne Trainingseinheit zusammen!
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Ne laß mal, Du willst ja nur permanent mit 300 Watt neben mir fahren und rüber grinsen, weil ich nur mit 50 Watt unterwegs bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Dezember 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> grüner Frosch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Demnächst in Alfter zu sehen:
> ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Dezember 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Krampe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > grüner Frosch schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (13. Dezember 2006)

Nach langer Zeit.... Hallo !!

Wenn ich das hier mit den 300 Watt und 2500 hm so lese bekomm ich Angst....


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Dezember 2006)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit.... Hallo !!
> 
> Wenn ich das hier mit den 300 Watt und 2500 hm so lese bekomm ich Angst....



Na ja, wenn man länger nicht mehr dabei ist. 

Wir haben aber auch seeehr lange dafür gebraucht, bis wir so fit waren, mit einem durchschnittlichen 120er Puls mit 300 Watt 2500 Hm zu fahren


----------



## Giom (13. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man länger nicht mehr dabei ist.
> 
> Wir haben aber auch *seeehr lange *dafür gebraucht, bis wir so fit waren, mit einem durchschnittlichen 120er Puls mit 300 Watt 2500 Hm zu fahren



was meinst du mit seeehr lange? mein erstes MTB hab ich April 2004 gekauft!


----------



## Krampe (14. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> was meinst du mit seeehr lange? mein erstes MTB hab ich April 2004 gekauft!



Genau, ich fahre seid Ende 2004 MTB  
Ich plane für 2008 die 10000 hm am Stück, dürfte bei einer ständigen Steigerung kein Problem sein... 
Grüsse...ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (14. Dezember 2006)

sorry, hab mich vertan... April 2005

@Christoph
na dann hab ich mehr zeit vor mir


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> sorry, hab mich vertan... April 2005
> 
> @Christoph
> na dann hab ich mehr zeit vor mir



Du sollst nicht soviel Höhentraining absolvieren, da wird man vergesslich 


Wenn ich mein Ergo schräg stelle, also vorne hoch, fahre ich ja quasi bergauf?! 
Ob ich so Hm trainieren kann?


----------



## Giom (15. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ob ich so Hm trainieren kann?



mal gucken ob du danach trail hoch den Spruch "ich fahr' gemütlich hinter dir" nochmals bringst


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> mal gucken ob du danach trail hoch den Spruch "ich fahr' gemütlich hinter dir" nochmals bringst



Wieso, war doch gemütlich, so mit 200er Puls :kotz:

Außerdem werde ich demnächst sowieso immer gemütlich HINTER Dir den Berg rauf fahren.


----------



## Giom (15. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Außerdem werde ich demnächst sowieso immer gemütlich HINTER Dir den Berg rauf fahren.


 
wie weit hinter mir?


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> wie weit hinter mir?



Wahrscheinlich sehr weit hinter Dir, hoffe aber, dass sich das im laufe der Saison noch ändert


----------



## Red Devil (15. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sehr weit hinter Dir, hoffe aber, dass sich das im laufe der Saison noch ändert


Sollte auch klappen, oder? 
Zumindest wenn dir keiner STEINE in den Weg legt!  

Gruß Boris


----------



## Giom (15. Dezember 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Sollte auch klappen, oder?


 
@grüner Frosch: vergiß es

(August wieder Alpenurlaub!!!)


----------



## Spooky (15. Dezember 2006)

HiHi, ich freu mich schon auf die Weihnachtsfeier  

Wenn das den ganzen Abend so geht wirds bestimmt lustisch


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> @grüner Frosch: vergiß es
> 
> (August wieder Alpenurlaub!!!)



Bis August ist aber noch laaaaaaaaaaang , und dieses Jahr hat das Alpendoping auch nicht allzulange angehalten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (15. Dezember 2006)

na klar, ich muß Boris motivieren auf die rolle zu steigen, und das nicht für die WP-Punkte, sodern damit er schnell bei den großen Touren wieder immer dabei ist!
Und wie kann man Boris motivieren? man muß ihn provozieren, genau so wie... ne, ne, ich kenn sonst niemanden so


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Dezember 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> Sollte auch klappen, oder?
> Zumindest wenn dir keiner STEINE in den Weg legt!
> 
> Gruß Boris



Die lagen da aber auch blöd rum


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> ........man muß ihn provozieren, genau so wie... ne, ne, ich kenn sonst niemanden so



.........wie Giom!?


----------



## Red Devil (15. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> HiHi, ich freu mich schon auf die Weihnachtsfeier
> 
> Wenn das den ganzen Abend so geht wirds bestimmt lustisch


Yo  das TTL ist sich schon am einstimmen 

Bis Sonntag Boris


----------



## Giom (15. Dezember 2006)

Freu' mich auch schon auf sonntag. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich morgen schon im siebengebirge. Ich bin zumindest auf jeden fall morgen dort
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (16. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Freu' mich auch schon auf sonntag. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich morgen schon im siebengebirge. Ich bin zumindest auf jeden fall morgen dort
> gruß
> guillaume



Was für ein Zufall, Giom im 7Gebirge...   
Du willst vermutlich nur mal sehen ob noch alle hm da sind die Du beim letzten mal vergessen hast mitzunehmen... 
Ich hab Dir aber schon gestern einige hm geklaut und dabei auch noch am Petersberg rote  Teufel gesehen mit denen man prima zusammen fahren kann  .
Schade das alle Weihnachtsfeiern wohl am Sonntag stattfinden. Ich bin Mittags schon bei meinem Motorsportclub (auch mit 2 Rädern  ) auf der Feier und verkrafte bei meinem Alter nicht mehr.. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Spooky (16. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Freu' mich auch schon auf sonntag. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich morgen schon im siebengebirge. Ich bin zumindest auf jeden fall morgen dort
> gruß
> guillaume


Werde heute auf jeden Fall auch nochmal so gegen Mittag starten ... Wird allerdings eine LOCKERE, LANGSAME und LEICHTE Explorertour so grob in Richtung Servatius, Logebachtal, Asberg. Wenn du Lust hast - ruf mich an 

VG
Marco


----------



## Giom (16. Dezember 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Werde heute auf jeden Fall auch nochmal so gegen Mittag starten ... Wird allerdings eine LOCKERE, LANGSAME und LEICHTE Explorertour so grob in Richtung Servatius, Logebachtal, Asberg. Wenn du Lust hast - ruf mich an
> 
> VG
> Marco



sorry, war um 9h00 scho weg. Bin allerdings auch locker gefahren


----------



## Red Devil (16. Dezember 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> ... ...
> Ich hab Dir aber schon gestern einige hm geklaut und dabei auch noch am Petersberg rote  Teufel gesehen mit denen man prima zusammen fahren kann  ... ...


Hey Christof,
dem kann ich nur zustimmen, war eine nette Tour durch´s 7GB. 
Und auf dem Heimweg von Honnef nach Unkel wurde ich dann auch noch *blitzfitz* von ´nem Tomburger aufgegabelt.  

Gruß Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (17. Dezember 2006)

So langsam wird mir auch klar, warum in meiner Signatur seit einger zeit der Schriftzug "TTL" fehlt.... 

Meine Güte... hab zwar auch einige km hinter mir, aber das hier schlägt dem Fass doch den Boden aus.

Wen ich aber schon lange hier nicht mehr "gelesen" habe sind Venne-Rider und Focus-Rider. Gibts die noch ?

Eifelwolf meine ich irgdnwo vor 2 oder 3 Seiten noch gesehen zu haben....


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Dezember 2006)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> ...Eifelwolf meine ich irgdnwo vor 2 oder 3 Seiten noch gesehen zu haben....


 
Auf dieser Seite noch nicht? Dann wird es aber Zeit  ! Keine Angst, die Posts, die Du hier liest, sind von den besonders heißgemachten, hochmotivierten und leistungsstarken Bikern des TTL-On-Ice-Winterpokal-Teams    - die schlagen sich wacker im Hauen und Stechen des Winterpokals und müssen deshalb viel leisten (und sei es zwangsweise auf dem Ergometer  ). Aber alles nette Jungs . Außerdem gibt es momentan laaaaaannnnge Winterabende.....  .

"The other side of TTL" gibt es natürlich auch noch. Was macht die Kurbel von Deinen "Carbon"-Racer...?


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (17. Dezember 2006)

Die scheiss Touring-Kurbel hat nen Flieger gemacht..... im hooooohen Bogen.... wieder an meinen alten silbernen Rahmen *GGGG*

Ist jetzt ne Deore-LX dran... also wär das Ding an sich einsatzbereit...


----------



## Giom (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo TTLer,
gestern war ich den ganzen Tag mit den Siebengebirgler unterwegs, und ich muß sagen, RESPEKT    !
Spooky hat uns eine traumhafte Tour organisiert. Ich dachte fast die Tour wär für TTLer maßgeschnitten.
Viele Trails berg ab , Trails berg auf , nach schon 1500hm nochmal 'ne Rampe , super Wetter, top-Stimmung 
Abends war wieder bei allen nach so einer Tour super-Stimmung!
Nette Leute diese Siebengebirgler , kann ich nur empfehlen!!!
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Splash (18. Dezember 2006)

*falscher Fred*


----------



## Spooky (18. Dezember 2006)

Genau !!! Hol´ mal einer den Mod  

Aber trotzdem Danke für die Blumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (18. Dezember 2006)

Ähh ich hatte meinen Kommentar wegeditiert, weil ich in den falschen Fred geschrieben hatte. Ich wollte nicht Giom denunzieren (auch wenns so aussehen könnte) ... *g*


----------



## Spooky (18. Dezember 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Ähh ich hatte meinen Kommentar wegeditiert, weil ich in den falschen Fred geschrieben hatte. Ich wollte nicht Giom denunzieren (auch wenns so aussehen könnte) ... *g*


Egal, trotzdem falscher Fred


----------



## Krampe (19. Dezember 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite noch nicht? Dann wird es aber Zeit  ! Keine Angst, die Posts, die Du hier liest, sind von den besonders heißgemachten, hochmotivierten und leistungsstarken Bikern des TTL-On-Ice-Winterpokal-Teams    - die schlagen sich wacker im Hauen und Stechen des Winterpokals und müssen deshalb viel leisten (und sei es zwangsweise auf dem Ergometer  ). Aber alles nette Jungs . Außerdem gibt es momentan laaaaaannnnge Winterabende.....  .
> 
> "The other side of TTL" gibt es natürlich auch noch. Was macht die Kurbel von Deinen "Carbon"-Racer...?



Da kann ich nur voll zustimmen.. 
Aber andere hauen und in die Reifen stechen machen wir nicht.. 
Zur Not gibts ja EPO..(Warum ist mir immer so heiß?)
Wartet mal bis unser genesender Boris zündet..
Die dunkle Seite der Macht wird eines Tages zum vorschein (aus dem Keller) kommen.. 
Mann ist das heiß hier.. 
Grüsse 
highmotivated Krampe on Kunsteis (weils so heiß ist)


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Dezember 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur voll zustimmen..
> Aber andere hauen und in die Reifen stechen machen wir nicht..
> Zur Not gibts ja EPO..(Warum ist mir immer so heiß?)
> Wartet mal bis unser genesender Boris zündet..
> ...



Hi Urlauber,

fallst Du Langeweile hast, mein Ergo im Keller steht Dir immer zur Verfügung!!!   Aber die Punkte bekomme ich!!! 

Wo ist heiß??


----------



## Giom (19. Dezember 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Die dunkle Seite der Macht wird eines Tages zum vorschein (aus dem Keller) kommen..


 
in Harry Potter gewinnt am am ende immer der kleine


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> in Harry Potter gewinnt am am ende immer der kleine



sah der Kleine nicht so aus?


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (19. Dezember 2006)

hmm.... ich frag mal so in die Runde.....

wann fahrt ihr wieder mal ne KLEINE Runde, ?? Muss mal sehen, wo ich Geländetechnisch so steh....

RR hat ein paaar Meterchen mehr drauf...


----------



## Tomibeck (20. Dezember 2006)

Sorry aber ich muss mich jetzt bei euch ausheulen     . Mein bike wurde mir aus unserem Gemeinschaftskeller geklaut!!!!!!! damit ist für mich die Saison 2007 vorbei bevor sie begonnen hat   . Da ich nur ein armer Student bin werd ich mir wohl vor ende nächsten jahres  kein neues vernünftiges bike leisten können dennoch wünsche ich euch alles ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2007.

Aso vorweg hab jetzt gesehen das es  beim Bikediscount schon Radon fullys um die 1299 gibt. Kann man die gebrauchen oder tritt man da dann nur Körner rein bzw buckelt das Ding nur. Im KLartext macht es mehr Sinn sich ein "günstiges Fully" in dem BEreich zu holen oder dann lieber doch ehr en  Hardtail für 1000 euronen oder so?

PS Meine Kontonr. und BLZ  verschicke ich für Spendenzwecke gerne per pm  

naja man sieht sich dann 2008


----------



## Krampe (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
Wo wir gerade beim ausheulen sind..
Ihr müsst jetzt ein paar Punkte im WP für mich mitmachen da ich als Opfer eines Virenangriffs mein Training mal kurz gegen null fahre..
   
Gerade jetzt wo Zeit wäre auf die erste Seite zu kommen.. 
Das waren bestimmt Talibanviren, ich muß mal meinen Freund Rumsfeld fragen.. 
Sonst wäre ich gerne ne kurze 70 km Runde gefahren... 
no longer motivated Krampe on icetea


----------



## supasini (20. Dezember 2006)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> Aso vorweg hab jetzt gesehen das es  beim Bikediscount schon Radon fullys um die 1299 gibt. Kann man die gebrauchen oder tritt man da dann nur KÃ¶rner rein bzw buckelt das Ding nur. Im KLartext macht es mehr Sinn sich ein "gÃ¼nstiges Fully" in dem BEreich zu holen oder dann lieber doch ehr en  Hardtail fÃ¼r 1000 euronen oder so?
> 
> PS Meine Kontonr. und BLZ  verschicke ich fÃ¼r Spendenzwecke gerne per pm
> 
> naja man sieht sich dann 2008



ja, die Dinger sind brauchbar. Mein Bruder ist mit so einem Teil schon Ã¼ber die Alpen gefahren, einwandfrei. GeÃ¤ndert hat er nur Sattel (ist Schrott drauf), Pedale (billige Platformteile gegen Klickis getauscht) und Lenker (schmale CC-Stange gegen Rizer mit HÃ¶rnchen und guten Griffen getauscht). Du kommst mit 1300 + ca. 200 â¬ update hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Dezember 2006)

@Tomibeck: Übel, übel. Wie wär's mit einem Gebrauchtrad? Im bekannten Auktionshaus, hier im Fourms-Bikemarkt oder auch bei einer Fundsachenversteigerung der Gemeinden.... da gibt es oft Schnäppchen, wenn auch die High-end-MTB rar sind.

Dir auch (trotzdem) eine Frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute im Neuen Jahr !

@Christof: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2006)

Für den Übergang und um überhaupt am Fahren zu bleiben, tuts evtl. auch ein günstigeres Auslauf-Hardtail, was man dann zum anstehenden Kauf eines Fullys wieder wegtun kann.


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Dezember 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ja, die Dinger sind brauchbar. Mein Bruder ist mit so einem Teil schon über die Alpen gefahren, einwandfrei. Geändert hat er nur Sattel (ist Schrott drauf), Pedale (billige Platformteile gegen Klickis getauscht) und Lenker (schmale CC-Stange gegen Rizer mit Hörnchen und guten Griffen getauscht). Du kommst mit 1300 + ca. 200  update hin!



So eins habe ich auch, bin bisher sehr zufrieden, leider wiegen sie Teile ca. 13 KG.(Liegt am stabilen Rahmen, ist halt nicht so leicht zerbrechlich wie ein Canyon)  

Aber da kann man ja mit der Zeit(Geld) etwas dran ändern.


----------



## Giom (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin auch ein Jahr mit einem Radon QLT Litining gefahren, und ich kann auch bestätigen, alles lief bisher einwandfrei. Für wenig geld hast du ein von cube erstellte rahmen (Radon QLT = Cube XMS) und gute stabile Ausstattung. Auf die Gewichtsangaben von H&S kannst du 500g dazu rechnen. Die Tuningstips von supasini sind sinnvoll, aber nur Pedale und sattel unbedingt erforderlich, wobei ich ein jahr mit dem schweren scape-sattel gut klar gekommen bin.
Also bei dem Kasuf eines Radons machst du meiner Meinung nach nichts falsches.Mit meinem war ich in den Alpen und auf Mallorca aufTour, alles sorglos.
Gruß
Guillaume

@Christof
gute besserung, ich mach das mit den punkten


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> .....ich mach das mit den punkten



Giom, Du bist doch der Größte


----------



## Tomibeck (20. Dezember 2006)

naja dann danke schonmal für die schnellen Tips nur das mit den gebrauchten is nich so mein Fall da hat man doch sicher auch mal schnell die Katze im Sack gekauft


----------



## Centurion (21. Dezember 2006)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> ...Aso vorweg hab jetzt gesehen das es  beim Bikediscount schon Radon fullys um die 1299 gibt. Kann man die gebrauchen oder tritt man da dann nur Körner rein bzw buckelt das Ding nur. Im KLartext macht es mehr Sinn sich ein "günstiges Fully" in dem BEreich zu holen oder dann lieber doch ehr en  Hardtail für 1000 euronen oder so?...


 
In der neuen "Bike Sport News" sind von Radon sowohl ein Hardtail für 1000, als auch ein Fully für 1300 getestet. Beide schneiden gut ab. Gerade das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist spitze. Für die Austattung zahlst man bei anderen Marken oft gerne 500 bis 800 mehr. Meiner Meinung nach ein tolles Angebot, gerade wenn man alleine die  Fox-Gabel sieht...


----------



## Tomibeck (21. Dezember 2006)

mhm von den fox gabeln hab ich ja schon viel gehört sind die denn wirklich alles so gut??? nur zum vergleich hatte vorher ne black super air 100 spve


----------



## Riderin (23. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten und Grüße aus der Eifel






 Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (24. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten,
und frohes Fest euch allen              
Christof


----------



## Giom (24. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Giom, Du bist doch der Größte


 
na eigentlich nicht, aber heute hab ich einen weg gefunden gleichzeitig am höchsten zu sein und noch paar Punkte für Krampe zu machen;-)






euch allen frohe Weihnachten aus Paris

Gruss
Guillaume


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Dezember 2006)

*  Frohe Weihnachten  *
*dem TTL und allen Lesern, sowie Gesundheit den Lädierten, egal, auf welchem Fleck dieser Welt sie sich gerade aufhalten.   *​


----------



## meg-71 (24. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten und viele dicke bunte Ostereier.
LG Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Dezember 2006)

Ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr     

Ich wünsche mir, daß wir bald einmal alle zusammen eine TTL-Teamtour unternehmen können, natürlich sind Gäste gerne gesehen. 

Laßt es Euch noch schmecken. 

Viele Grüße

Boris


----------



## supasini (25. Dezember 2006)

wie Fröschlein? Kannst du schon wieder hüpfen? Schön wär's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (25. Dezember 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> wie Fröschlein? Kannst du schon wieder hüpfen? Schön wär's!


 
na ganz weg war der Frosch nie; bei jeder tour spüre ich wie ein geist hinter mir. Und jedesmal, sobald ich das gefühl habe, ich könnte ihn los sein, denke ich: zieh! zieh! gib gas! der darf nicht hinterher!
Aber glaubt mir alle, sobald er nicht mehr als geist sondern hinter mir in Person hüpft, ja, glaubt mir, mit Weihnachten ist es vorbei; ich tue es ihm schwer!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss
Guillaume
PS: Boris, Du gehörst auf die Rolle, und bis zum Sommer kriegen wir dich wieder fit


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Dezember 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> wie Fröschlein? Kannst du schon wieder hüpfen? Schön wär's!



Na ja, werde wohl bald wieder mit dem Hüpftrainig anfangen dürfen 



Giom schrieb:


> na ganz weg war der Frosch nie; bei jeder tour spüre ich wie ein geist hinter mir. Und jedesmal, sobald ich das gefühl habe, ich könnte ihn los sein, denke ich: zieh! zieh! gib gas! der darf nicht hinterher!
> Aber glaubt mir alle, sobald er nicht mehr als geist sondern hinter mir in Person hüpft, ja, glaubt mir, mit Weihnachten ist es vorbei; ich tue es ihm schwer!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Der Geist ist willig, das Fleisch ist schwach und übergewichtig 

Bis zum Sommer, hoffentlich ein wenig früher!!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (30. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich sind Gäste gerne gesehen.



Na da zähl ich mich einfach mal dazu...

Nach nem kleinen Abflug mit dem Renner im Rheinbacher Kreisel hab ich jetzt mein Wintertraining auf ne Rolle verlegt.

Mensch mensch, so ne freie Rolle ist schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Dezember 2006)

66Tage: 12 Stunden: 45 Minuten Mountainbikefreie Zeit ist vorbei!!!!  

Heute bin ich durch meinen Kottenforst gefahren, habe sogar die schöne Friesdorfer Abfahrt mitgenommen, zwar nicht im gewohnten Tempo, ist aber auch durch die Blätter sehr schmierig gewesen, und bin nach 60 KM und 3:17  Std völlig am Ende aber glücklich Zuhause angekommen.  

Fazit: Ergo fahren macht nicht so viel Spaß   

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Giom (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Boris,
willkommen unter den mountainbiker zurück!!! Freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame fahrt!
Und bis dahin wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Handlampe (31. Dezember 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ... zwar nicht im gewohnten Tempo,



.....es wird niee mehr das gewohnte Tempo sein  

Schön dich endlich wieder unter den Bikern zu haben...muß ich wenigstens nicht mehr alleine durch den Kottenforst radeln.

Guten Rutsch und bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Dezember 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ..muß ich wenigstens nicht mehr alleine durch den Kottenforst radeln.



Die erste Gelegenheit ist am Mittwoch. 

Wünsche alle einen guten Rutsch und eine gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Hallo Boris,
> willkommen unter den mountainbiker zurück!!! Freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame fahrt!
> Und bis dahin wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Freue mich schon Dich wiederzusehen,  aber nicht so auf die nächste gemeinsame Fahrt


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. Dezember 2006)

...und der Froschhetzer wartet auch schon    !!!

Zumindest dürften wir für 2007 den gleichen Vorsatz haben .


----------



## Red Devil (1. Januar 2007)

*WELCOME BACK BORIS*    
und ein frohes und *GESUNDES* neues Jahr!

Gruß Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Januar 2007)

Erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr an alle!!!

@Boris. Willkommen zurück! Hoffe, Du hast zu Weihnachten Protektoren bekommen ! Am besten für den ganzen Körper !
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit Dir (euch). Bei dem Tempo, was Du jetzt im moment fährst, kann ich ja mithalten. bin auch etwas aus der übung.


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Januar 2007)

So Jungs,

das Wetter bleibt hoffentlich so!!!!! Ich fahre jetzt los, um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz.


Bis nachher 


Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Januar 2007)

So, 

diesesmal hab ich nichts übersehen, geht also doch noch: Einen NR ohne Verletzung 

Vielen Dank meinen beiden Mitfahren, Herr Bikenstoffel und Herrn Eifelwolf Hat Spaß gemacht, alleine konditionbolzen ist langweilig 

Das einzigste was bei dieser Freiluftspinningrunde noch fehlte war die Musik mit dem 180er Beat, leider war die einzigste Musik bei der Tour das Knirschen im Gebälk des Antriebes, hervorgerufen durch den feinen MATSCH 

Bis demnächst.

Boris


----------



## monsterchen (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo Boris!

Schön zu lesen, daß du den Wald wieder mit deiner Anwesenheit erfreust , ich hoffe du traust dich auch irgendwann mal wieder in die sieben Berge. 

Konnte leider heute nicht mitfahren, mal wieder erkältet. 

Freue mich schon demnächst wieder mit dir zu touren. 

Bis dann

Thomas


----------



## Bikenstoffel (3. Januar 2007)

Ach wie hab ich den Matsch vom Kottenforst vermisst  - hab mir direkt mal 2 kg mit nach Hause genommen  

Danke an meine Mitstreiter für die nette Runde bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen.

VG
Christoph


----------



## Giom (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo Boris,
18h war bei mir zu früh, ausserdem bin ich immernoch erkältet und passe bei den abendstemperaturen schon auf. Derzeit ist also spinning im fitnessstudio mit moderatem puls angesagt.
Aber bei deiner ersten tour im Siebengebirge, keine angst, ich lasse dich nicht alllein mit dem Monsterchen... ich komm' mit
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Januar 2007)

So, Waschmaschine hat das Equipment wieder einigermaßen hinbekommen und der Inhalt ist auch frisch geduscht  . War eine schöne Rollrunde mit sehr angenehmen Mitfahrern, der angekündigte Regen blieb aus und der ebenfalls angesagte Sturm tobt erst jetzt  .

War übrigens interessant zu sehen, dass der ein oder andere Sportler neben unserem Trüppchen auch den Kottenforst unsicher machte .


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Januar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> .... ich hoffe du traust dich auch irgendwann mal wieder in die sieben Berge. Thomas






Giom schrieb:


> ....Aber bei deiner ersten tour im Siebengebirge, keine angst, ich lasse dich nicht alllein mit dem Monsterchen... ich komm' mit
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Ganz bestimmt werde ich mich wieder mit Euch im Siebengebirge rumschlagen ,

aaaaber, besser erst nach dem Ski-Urlaub (Sonst gibt es haue von meiner besseren Hälfte )

Angst habe ich keine, nur vor Euch ein bisgen - IHR BERGMONSTER - da habe ich wohl keine Chance mehr  Wartet Ihr auch auf ältere, schwergewichtigere langsame Herren? 

Gute Besserung an die Erkälteten, bei dem sch..... Wetter ist das ja auch kein Wunder, lieber kalt und trocken als warm und feucht  

Boris


----------



## Krampe (7. Januar 2007)

*Frohes neues Euch allen*Ich hab meine Erkältung auf Teneriffa gelassen und dafür ein wenig Sonne mitgebracht.. 
Nur das mit den staubtrockenen Trails wird hier wohl schwierig.. 
@ Grüner Frosch,
Da Du jetzt die Gegend anscheinend wieder unsicher machst werde ich jetzt immer mit Helm fahren, auch zur Arbeit.. 
Welcome back on track!   

Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> *Frohes neues Euch allen*Ich hab meine Erkältung auf Teneriffa gelassen und dafür ein wenig Sonne mitgebracht..
> Nur das mit den staubtrockenen Trails wird hier wohl schwierig..
> @ Grüner Frosch,
> Da Du jetzt die Gegend anscheinend wieder unsicher machst werde ich jetzt immer mit Helm fahren, auch zur Arbeit..
> ...



Hey Christof,

schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören  Mußt aber nicht jedesmal bei einer Erkältung nach Teneriffa fliegen, um diese auszukurieren (Dem Punktekonto tut es ja gut!!! )

Eventuell diese Woche noch einen NR?


----------



## Günni69 (7. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mußt aber nicht jedesmal bei einer Erkältung nach Teneriffa fliegen, um diese auszukurieren



Mhhh, vielleicht hat er das ja auf Rezept bekommen.  
Muß ich auch mal bei meinem Doc nachfragen.


----------



## Giom (7. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Nur das mit den staubtrockenen Trails wird hier wohl schwierig..



Hallo Crhistoph,
willkommen  zurück! Das wird in der tat schwierig mit trockenen trails hier. Ich war gestern und heute im Siebengebirge auf traillastigen Touren, und... ja... die Schlamm-Saison st eröffnet

Gruss
Guillaume


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Januar 2007)

Nachdem die Frösche wieder hüpfen und die Siechler ihre Wehwehchen auskuriert haben: wie sähe es bei den Herrschaften denn am kommenden WE mit 'nem lockeren Marathon rund um BaMüEi aus - so ganz ohne technische Finessen aber ein paar richtigen Anstiegen?


----------



## Giom (8. Januar 2007)

klingt gut


----------



## Krampe (8. Januar 2007)

wenn´s nicht zu kalt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Nachdem die Frösche wieder hüpfen und die Siechler ihre Wehwehchen auskuriert haben: wie sähe es bei den Herrschaften denn am kommenden WE mit 'nem lockeren Marathon rund um BaMüEi aus - so ganz ohne technische Finessen aber ein paar richtigen Anstiegen?



Schade, schade, Bamü gefällt mir sehr gut, aber leider muß ich ja ab Samstag Ski-fahren 

Hoffe doch auf Wiederholung!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Januar 2007)

Was wäre denn (mal abgesehen von den Snobs, die in den Skiurlaub fahren ) der "bessere" Tach, Samstag oder Sonntag?

@snob
wo parkt ihr die Kids?


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Was wäre denn (mal abgesehen von den Snobs, die in den Skiurlaub fahren ) der "bessere" Tach, Samstag oder Sonntag?
> 
> @snob
> wo parkt ihr die Kids?



Große: Bei Schulfreundin im gleichen Ort, daher habe die beiden eine gemeinsame Anreise zur Schule.

Kleine: Bei bester Freundin meiner Frau, war schon öfters mal ein paar Tage da, ebenfalls sehr gute Anbindung zur Schule (1 Station mit der S-Bahn)

Hund: Schwiegereltern (Passen auch auf das Haus auf!!)


----------



## Krampe (8. Januar 2007)

Der Tag ist mir egal, Hauptsache mal wieder in der Eifel fahren.. 
Ich glaube die Kinder müssen an die Schneekanone..   
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (8. Januar 2007)

werde sowieso an beide tage fahren, also von mir aus egal. Uhrzeit auch, einfach wann es Dir recht ist


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Der Tag ist mir egal, Hauptsache mal wieder in der Eifel fahren..
> Ich glaube die Kinder müssen an die Schneekanone..
> Grüsse Christof



Skigebiet liegt zwischen 1500 und 2300 Meter, bisher ist noch ausreichend Schnee da (wenn man den Webcams glauben darf) 

Wenn nicht, leih ich mir ein MTB und machen einen Alpencross in Januar


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> werde sowieso an beide tage fahren, also von mir aus egal. Uhrzeit auch, einfach wann es Dir recht ist



Das nenne ich mal eine Einstellung, Du machts an einem Wochenende mehr Punkte als so mancher im Urlaub auf Teneriffa!!!!!!


----------



## Krampe (8. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine Einstellung, Du machts an einem Wochenende mehr Punkte als so mancher im Urlaub auf Teneriffa!!!!!!



*Ihr holt mich nicht ein !!!*


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> *Ihr holt mich nicht ein !!!*



1 	Krampe 	285 	4826 min
2 	Giom 	280 	4750 min

Ist aber schon knapp geworden 

Wie sieht es heute mit 18:00 Uhr aus???


----------



## Krampe (8. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine Einstellung, Du machts an einem Wochenende mehr Punkte als so mancher im Urlaub auf Teneriffa!!!!!!


Punkte sind im Sommer wertlos , aber die gewonnene Erfahrung dei den downhills..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Punkte sind im Sommer wertlos , aber die gewonnene Erfahrung dei den downhills..



Na ja, diesen Sommer fahre ich nach dem Motto: Laß die Bekloppten mal vor


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Große: Bei Schulfreundin im gleichen Ort, daher habe die beiden eine gemeinsame Anreise zur Schule.
> 
> Kleine: Bei bester Freundin meiner Frau, war schon öfters mal ein paar Tage da, ebenfalls sehr gute Anbindung zur Schule (1 Station mit der S-Bahn)
> 
> Hund: Schwiegereltern (Passen auch auf das Haus auf!!)



Kein schlechtes Konzept,

zumal unsere Kids mittlerweile anfangen zu rebellieren, wenn's um "Familienurlaub" geht.


----------



## Krampe (8. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Na ja, diesen Sommer fahre ich nach dem Motto: Laß die Bekloppten mal vor



Heute geht´s nicht mit fahren..
Ich finde die schnellen Uphiller sollten sich dieses Jahr auch als erstes in den Abgrund stürzen, gell Giom?


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Kein schlechtes Konzept,
> 
> zumal unsere Kids mittlerweile anfangen zu rebellieren, wenn's um "Familienurlaub" geht.



Hat auch Vorteile: Alle sind zufrieden und er Urlaub kostet nur die Hälfte oder sogar noch weniger, weil außerhalb der Ferien (Und schön leer ist es dann auf den Pisten)


----------



## Giom (8. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wie sieht es heute mit 18:00 Uhr aus???


 
hab heute kein bike mit

@Hammelhetzer:
bin schon eingetragen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Januar 2007)

So die Herrschaften,

habe dann für Samstag 'ne kleine nette Runde aufgelegt, Details und Anmeldung siehe LMB.

Jetzt kann ich nur noch auf's Wetter hoffen, da ich auf's Schutzblech zumindest vorne verzichte (Racegabel mit Blech ist einfach ... ).


----------



## Handlampe (8. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> (Und schön leer ist es dann auf den Pisten)




....und wenn dann auch kein Schnee liegt.....dann hast du die Pisten ganz für dich alleine 

P.S. Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das der Wetterbericht ab Mittwoch milderes Wetter vorausgesagt hat. 
Wurd aber auch langsam Zeit, bei der klirrenden Kälte, die die ganze Zeit schon herrscht.


----------



## Giom (8. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Krampe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Ihr holt mich nicht ein !!!*
> ...




andersrum:
1 Giom    286   4840min 
2 Krampe 285  4826min


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Frank,

danke für die nette Begleitung, so mußte ich nicht alleine fahren 

Vor allem war es diesesmal eine erleuchtete Spinningrunde , beim nächsten mal nehme ich kein Licht mit, Deins reicht für alle  
Auf den Regen in der letzen halben Stunde konnte man verzichten, wenigstens war er warm!

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (9. Januar 2007)

Es war eine schöne nette Runde , und ich konnte meine mittlerweile lückenhaften Ortskenntnisse was aufbessern.


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Januar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....und wenn dann auch kein Schnee liegt.....dann hast du die Pisten ganz für dich alleine
> 
> P.S. Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das der Wetterbericht ab Mittwoch milderes Wetter vorausgesagt hat.
> Wurd aber auch langsam Zeit, bei der klirrenden Kälte, die die ganze Zeit schon herrscht.


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Januar 2007)

Hey,

unsere Meckenheimer Fraktion punktet mal wieder!!!! Wurde aber auch mal Zeit!!!!  

Für die Schweizer: Hier ist der Winter nicht wie bei Euch, da kann man durchfahren


----------



## meg-71 (9. Januar 2007)

Meckenheim geht laufen!!!! Anmeldung für Bonn Halbmarathon Steht #6398


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Januar 2007)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Meckenheim geht laufen!!!! Anmeldung für Bonn Halbmarathon Steht #6398



Darf man da auch mit nem Rad mitfahren?


----------



## Krampe (10. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Darf man da auch mit nem Rad mitfahren?


Genau, wir machen mit dem Rest-Team den Service für ihn auf dem Rad und fahren die Punkte ein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (10. Januar 2007)

Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Unterstüzung


----------



## Krampe (12. Januar 2007)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Unterstüzung



Wann ist denn der Lauf?
gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (12. Januar 2007)

22. April 2007


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Januar 2007)

Melde mich jetzt zum Ski-fahren ab. Die Web-Cams des Skigebietes versprechen genug Schnee, hoffe die sind nicht gefaked 

Wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß auf der Hammelhetzer-Runde um Bamü 
Macht ordentlich Punkte 

Bringt den Hetzer aber nicht so nach Hause, wie ich es auf der letzten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt gemacht habe 

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Giom (12. Januar 2007)

Hey Boris, 

schönen Urlaub!
Das mit den Punkten morgen hängt davon ab ob Christoph ein Anfahrt von Alfter aus mit dem bike macht

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hey Boris,
> 
> schönen Urlaub!
> Das mit den Punkten morgen hängt davon ab ob Christoph ein Anfahrt von Alfter aus mit dem bike macht
> ...



Danke 

Das Christof von Alfter aus anreist ist bei seinem Punktestand doch eine selbsverständlichkeit


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Bringt den Hetzer aber nicht so nach Hause, wie ich es auf der letzten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt gemacht habe


Jeder wie er kann. Das Zimmer war so schlecht nicht .

Denke mal, ich hab's im Griff


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Melde mich jetzt zum Ski-fahren ab.


 
Da bin ich ja neidisch  . Aber immerhin ist morgen Skiurlaub-Planungstreffen im Süddeutschen angesagt. Mal schauen, was rauskömmt  .

Dir viel Spaß (nicht nur beim Aprés-Ski) und allzeit eine ordentliche Handbreit Kunstschnee unter dem Carver   .


----------



## Krampe (13. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Melde mich jetzt zum Ski-fahren ab. Die Web-Cams des Skigebietes versprechen genug Schnee, hoffe die sind nicht gefaked
> 
> Wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß auf der Hammelhetzer-Runde um Bamü
> Macht ordentlich Punkte
> ...


Schönen Urlaub Boris!
Nimm aber zu Sicherheit Dein Bike mit, man weiß ja nie.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Januar 2007)

So,

kleiner Eintrag für's Wartbuch .

Erschienen waren trotz zunächst gemischter Wetteraussichten die Herren Krampe, Giom, Uplooser, Supasini, OAS und der Herr Hammelhetzer selber. Über merkwürdigerweiser gar nicht sehr matschige und nur wenig nasse Waldwege ging's dann eher zügig los. Nach 12 oder 14km - der Bollscheider Kopf war gerade nahezu bezwungen sagte Uploosers Schaltauge Tschüss und gab seine Verbindung mit dem Rahmen auf. Da half nur Kette demontieren und zurückrollen. Gottseidank war die rettende Landstraße nach BaMÜEi in unmittelbarer Nähe. 

Irgendwo im Niemandsland jenseits des Michelberges wies OAS Herrn Supasini dann darauf hin, dass seine Satteltasche mehr oder weniger ohne Inhalt sei, was diesen dazu bewegte, Tour Tour sein zu lassen und sich lieber auf die Suche nach seinem heißgeliebten Werkzeugen zu begeben, deren Standort sogar vermutet werden konnte.

Zu viert erreichten wir dann nach knapp vier Stunden Nettofahrzeit und richtig gutem Wetter mit leichtem Sonnenschein wieder die Steinbachtalsperre, wo ein jeder dann noch ein Kaltgetränk seiner Wahl orderte.

Kann's nur vermuten, ob's die anderen auch so empfanden - aber Tanzen gehen mußte oder wollte heute abend sicher keiner mehr . Solcherlei Hammel mach unsereins das Leben nicht gerade leicht  .

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (13. Januar 2007)

Coole Tour Mister Hammelhetzer!
Danke für die Führung
Gruss
The french fraction


----------



## Krampe (14. Januar 2007)

Ach war dat schön..
Also das war eine schöne Frühjahrstour mit leichter TT- Tendenz. Es wurden wie so oft immer weniger Mitfahrer, wobei die Senioren teils mit ihrem Material oder ihrer Vergeßlichkeit kämpften obwohl die Tour von Herrn Hammelhetzer gut betreut wurde.. 
Der jüngste Fahrer im Feld sollte erwartungsgemäß nicht ausfallen (halt TTL ) und bei der Formkurve sehe ich ihn schon bei einen Marathonklassiker ganz vorne in der Wertung.. 
Also nochmal Danke für die Tour 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (20. Januar 2007)

Hi Ihr schönen Schneemänner,
Ist so ruhig hier im Forum  , @ grüner Frosch : hab gesehen das Du doch Schnee hattest, da hatten die Kinder an den Schneekanonen ja was zu tun..   
@ Giom : Dein Vorsprung schrumpft wieder.. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Ihr schönen Schneemänner,
> Ist so ruhig hier im Forum  , @ grüner Frosch : hab gesehen das Du doch Schnee hattest, da hatten die Kinder an den Schneekanonen ja was zu tun..
> @ Giom : Dein Vorsprung schrumpft wieder..
> Grüsse Christof



Hi,

so, bin wieder da: Wir konnten 5 Tage gut Ski-fahren, Schnee war noch in ausreichender Menge vorhanden, am 6ten Tag kam der Sturm, auf 2300 Mtr. Höhe +15 Grad   das war´s!!!

Jetzt muß ich mir die Kasnocken, Kaiserschmarrn, Apfelstrudel, Grillwürstl, Williams, Obstler, Weizen, Jagatee, Glühwein, Suppen u.s.w wieder abtrainieren 

Bis bald.

Boris


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Januar 2007)

hab derzeit nur asphalt im angebot


----------



## Krampe (21. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> hab derzeit nur asphalt im angebot



Warum?  
Ich war gestern nochmal in Bad Mü. und die Wege dahin waren bis auf ein paar Klettereinlagen   über abgebrochene Bäüme (ca. 15 von Alfter bis Bad Mü.) gut befahrbar.
Gut , vielleicht teilweise etwas aufgeweicht, etwas viel aufgeweicht,
eben stark Tümpelhaft oder so.. 
Bei ein paar Stellen hab ich mich aber nicht getraut (so ganz ohne Gummistiefel) und bin woanders her gefahren. 
Mit einem Matschreifen sollte es heute auch gehen..
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (21. Januar 2007)

Hi Team    ,
Sehe ich da einen Hoffnungsschimmer am Horizont? 
Es geht aufwärts in der Teamwertung... 
Da geht noch was, was meint Ihr? 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (21. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> @ Giom : Dein Vorsprung schrumpft wieder..



bist du sicher? guck noch mal


----------



## Krampe (21. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> bist du sicher? guck noch mal



Ok, Du hast gewonnen... 
Ich bin noch nicht so weit, ist ja noch Winter... 
Hast Du Dich schon für einen Marathonklassiker entschieden? 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (21. Januar 2007)

nö
ist noch bis zum sommer genug zeit


----------



## Krampe (22. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> nö
> ist noch bis zum sommer genug zeit



Genau, es wird gerade Winter!                        
Ich sehe gefrorene Kristalle auf der Scheibe..   
   
Noch ein paar Tage, dann ist es Zeit den Ice Spyker aufzuziehen.
Ich hab meine Mechaniker schon vorgewarnt... 
Zieht euch warm an... 
Christof


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Mechaniker schon vorgewarnt...


Du fauler Sack wechselst deine Reifen nicht selber?????


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Du fauler Sack wechselst deine Reifen nicht selber?????



Der wechselt gleich das ganze Bike...


----------



## Krampe (22. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Du fauler Sack wechselst deine Reifen nicht selber?????



Aus dem Alter bin ich raus... 
Ich rufe in der Garage an und frage meinen TTL -Reifenspezialisten was angesagt ist. Das wird dann montiert ,natürlich mit der dazugehörigen Fahrwerksabstimmung. Bei Regen halt etwas softer...
Und kurze Zeit später kann ich loslegen.
Macht ihr das etwa anders? 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Januar 2007)

Hi Kollega´s,

habe heute mal versucht, durch den Kotten(forst) zu fahren, was aber wegen vielen Absperrbändern an den Hauptwegen ziemlich aussichstlos war  

Wenn es bis zum Mittwoch keine Besserung gibt, wird die Spinningrunde eine reine Rheinrunde, zum Rhein hin, am Rhein entlang und wieder zurück. Dabei ist ein sehr hoher Asphaltanteil zu erwarten  (= gaaaaaaaaaanz wenig Matsch)


An die Reifenmechaniker von Herrn Krampe: Mittwoch bitte die groben Spikes vorne und hinten aufziehen, den Reifen auf 4 Bar aufblähen und es wird bestimmt lustig, das Ganze auf Aspahlt zu beobachten!!!    

Grüße

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Januar 2007)

Wo wäre denn der Startpunkt für am Rhein entlang?

Weil Hardthöhe ist für mich halbe Weltreise.


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wo wäre denn der Startpunkt für am Rhein entlang?
> 
> Weil Hardthöhe ist für mich halbe Weltreise.



Wir treffen den Rhein im Örtchen Bornheim-Hersel, dann geht es in Richtung Bonn weiter. Hersel dürfte nicht viel kürzer sein?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Januar 2007)

Hersel kenne ich, mein Bruder wohnt in Buschdorf. Da müßte ich ja nur von Brennig runterrollen. Da mir nachts allerdings im nicht direkten Kerngebiet manchmal die Orientierung fehlt, wie komme ich nach Hersel zurück. Warum startet ihr nicht einfach irgendwo an den Ufern der Swist, oder z.B. am Bauhaus ?


----------



## Krampe (23. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Kollega´s,
> 
> habe heute mal versucht, durch den Kotten(forst) zu fahren, was aber wegen vielen Absperrbändern an den Hauptwegen ziemlich aussichstlos war
> 
> ...


Was? 
Ist doch alles fahrbar.. 
Ich bin schon mit Rad und Fuß durch den Forst und das meiste ist wirklich zu befahren. Die Absperrbänder habe ich heute auch zu ersten Mal gesehen, da sind einige Spät dran... 
Meine Forst /Rheinrunde geht auf jeden Fall (Alfter City- Forst-Godesberg runter - Rhein entlang richtg. B-dorf- Alfter City) kann man auch abändern.
Das geht dann auch ohne Reifenwechsel. Ich muß meine Leute schonen, ich brauche sie noch...


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Was?
> Ist doch alles fahrbar..
> Ich bin schon mit Rad und Fuß durch den Forst und das meiste ist wirklich zu befahren. Die Absperrbänder habe ich heute auch zu ersten Mal gesehen, da sind einige Spät dran...
> Meine Forst /Rheinrunde geht auf jeden Fall (Alfter City- Forst-Godesberg runter - Rhein entlang richtg. B-dorf- Alfter City) kann man auch abändern.
> Das geht dann auch ohne Reifenwechsel. Ich muß meine Leute schonen, ich brauche sie noch...



Ja supi, da können wir die doch direkt mal morgen in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## meg-71 (24. Januar 2007)

Dann fahr ich doch auch mal mit. Nehme auch mal vorsichtshalber die Stützräder mit .
 Die Runde von Christof hört sich auf jeden fall gut an.

PS: bleibt es bei dem Treffpunkt in Obikofen?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Januar 2007)

Mit mir wirds heut nix  . Andere Frage: Hat jemand Interesse am Besuch des MTB/DIMB-Stammtisches (hier) am kommenden Freitag (u. a. Vorstellung der Super-Funzel)...?


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Januar 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Mit mir wirds heut nix  . Andere Frage: Hat jemand Interesse am Besuch des MTB/DIMB-Stammtisches (hier) am kommenden Freitag (u. a. Vorstellung der Super-Funzel)...?



Werde wahrscheinlich dabei sein.


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Januar 2007)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich doch auch mal mit. Nehme auch mal vorsichtshalber die Stützräder mit .
> Die Runde von Christof hört sich auf jeden fall gut an.
> 
> PS: bleibt es bei dem Treffpunkt in Obikofen?
> Gruß Michael



Jaaaaaaaaaaa   Bringe bitte einen Ofen mit, Holz werden wir wohl genug finden


----------



## Handlampe (24. Januar 2007)

Mein Bruda und ich waren heute am Tage im Kotten(forst) unterwegs. 
Sehr erstaunlich, aber fast alle Wege sind frei. Auch (fast) alle Trails, die wir gefahren sind, sind ok.
Rund um den Ringwall Venne musste man ein wenig tragen, aber halb so wild.
Man, war das klasse heute.....dieses leichte knirschen unter den Rädern....und kein Matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (27. Januar 2007)

Good morning Alfter City,

*The Empire strikes back*

Position 69 nach einem schönen Tourentag (Boris lass es Dir schmecken) 
   
Grüsse Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Good morning Alfter City,
> 
> *The Empire strikes back*
> 
> ...



Danke für die nette Unterhaltung und das Rentnertempo  
War fast wie im Frühling.   

Prost


----------



## Krampe (28. Januar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Unterhaltung und das Rentnertempo
> War fast wie im Frühling.
> 
> Prost



Ok, das war etwas unter unserem Niveau aber ich würde sagen mindestens RR - Tempo (rüstige Rentner). 
Wie sagt doch unser aller Vorbild Floyd L. : 80% ist Grundlagentraining, der Rest ist Doping. 
Ergo: Wer an uns im Sommer vorbeikommt ist garantiert gedopt.. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (28. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wer an uns im Sommer vorbeikommt ist garantiert gedopt..



NÖ


----------



## Krampe (28. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> NÖ



Im Sommer Guillaume, nicht jetzt.... 
Gruß
Christof


----------



## Giom (28. Januar 2007)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Im Sommer Guillaume, nicht jetzt....
> Gruß
> Christof





Giom schrieb:


> na dann bin ich mal gespannt



Hallo Jungs,

bitte fahrt im Sommer auf den breiten Wegen nebeneinander, da könnte ich eventuell im Windschatten dran bleiben!


----------



## Giom (29. Januar 2007)

angeseilt?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Januar 2007)

träumt schön weiter...   

Phase II ist angelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> träumt schön weiter...
> 
> Phase II ist angelaufen.



Abends jetzt 3 Flaschen Bier anstatt 2!


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> na dann bin ich mal gespannt



psssssssssst, Christof hat in den letzten 4 Tagen 56 Punkte erfahren


----------



## Giom (29. Januar 2007)

und ich 4120 hm in den letzten 2 tagen
sind's aber nur 30 punkte gewesen... sorry


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> und ich 4120 hm in den letzten 2 tagen
> sind's aber nur 30 punkte gewesen... sorry



O.K., ist mal ausnahmsweise akzeptiert!


----------



## Krampe (29. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> und ich 4120 hm in den letzten 2 tagen
> sind's aber nur 30 punkte gewesen... sorry



Um die Höhenmeter mit meiner Strecke von So zu fahren müsste ich ca. 19570 km zurücklegen und hätte 3708 Punkte im Wp.    
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (29. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> träumt schön weiter...
> 
> Phase II ist angelaufen.



Ok, wir sind noch bei Phase I :
 Mentale Vorbereitung auf die Saison 2007 bei gleichzeitig leichtem Training und Verköstigung von Aufbaupräparaten der Firma Paulaner. 
 Ich freue mich auf (und für .. )meine Teamkollegen in Phase III (Saisonmitte).
Das wird ein Spaß.... 
Wie gestaltest Du denn die Phase II?
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Januar 2007)

wollte gerade mit den Dopen aufhören und Paulaner und Gilden auf die Liste setzen   .


----------



## Krampe (29. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> wollte gerade mit den Dopen aufhören und Paulaner und Gilden auf die Liste setzen   .


Na Na Na, nicht das Steinbacher vergessen....


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Januar 2007)

Sadist.

Laß einem alten Mann noch ein bisschen Lebensfreude - außerdem bin ich nicht soo oft an der SBTS (zumindest verkneife ich mir das Steinbachtaler, wenn ich mit'm Rad auch wieder zurück muß...).


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2007)

also ich hab in der letzten woche ca. 50.000 Hm gemacht, aus eigener Kraft allerdings davon 49.700 Hm nur bergab 
hat aber mächtig spass gemacht - und laut dschipiess war ich genauso schnell unterwegs wie mit dem rad


----------



## MasifCentralier (31. Januar 2007)

Hey Jungs,
Ich bin grad aus Kanada wiedergekommen, und wollt jetyt ma ernsthaft mim Vielfahren anfangen. Wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste mal? Ich wohn nämlich ungefähr 1km von der tomburg weg Fahrt ihr ungefähr jedes Wochende?
Sebastian


----------



## Krampe (1. Februar 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> Ich bin grad aus Kanada wiedergekommen, und wollt jetyt ma ernsthaft mim Vielfahren anfangen. Wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste mal? Ich wohn nämlich ungefähr 1km von der tomburg weg Fahrt ihr ungefähr jedes Wochende?
> Sebastian



Hi,
Schau einfach mal bei den eingetragenen Terminen. 
Es gibt eigentlich kein Wochenende an dem nicht gefahren wird.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> Schau einfach mal bei den eingetragenen Terminen.
> Es gibt eigentlich kein Wochenende an dem nicht gefahren wird..
> Gruß Christof



Wo sind die denn eingetragen? Und kommt ihr eigentlich immer an der Tomburg vorbei? ich bin nämlich noch en bissl jung um mein Fahrrad mim Auto irgendwo hinzukarren 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. Februar 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wo sind die denn eingetragen? Und kommt ihr eigentlich immer an der Tomburg vorbei? ich bin nämlich noch en bissl jung um mein Fahrrad mim Auto irgendwo hinzukarren
> Gruß Sebastian



Hi Sebastian,

leider täuscht unser Name etwas über die stattfindenen Touren. Meistens fahren wir an verschiedenen Orten, das kann im Kottenforst bei Alfter/Bonn, Siebengebirge, Ahr, Steinbachtalsperre, Wahner Heide u.s.w sein.

Unser großes Schwesterteam, genannt TT (Team Tomburg), fährt wohl etwas öfters in Deiner Gegend rum, zumindest einige Teammitglieder.

Wenn Du nur an der Tomburg fahren möchtest, wird es schwierig werden.

Die Termine/Orte kannst Du am besten im LMB(Last-Minute-Biking) einsehen.

Eventuell sind schon mal Fahrgemeinschaften möglich.

Viele Grüße

Boris


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. Februar 2007)

Wisst ihr denn schon wo ihr Morgen fahrt?


----------



## Krampe (3. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen Giom,
Heute wieder Höhenmeter geplant? 
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (3. Februar 2007)

Jo, es waren wieder paar Höhenmeter im Matsch auf der Rückseite der Löwenburg im Programm.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2007)

Wo ist das TTL wenn das TT rund um die TT fährt ?

Termin


----------



## Krampe (3. Februar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wo ist das TTL wenn das TT rund um die TT fährt ?
> 
> Termin



ok ok ok,
min. ein Vertreter ist da...


----------



## Giom (4. Februar 2007)

@ Krampe

deine Annäherungsversuche im Winterpokal waren wieder um sonst, und das bei den WP-Punkten sowie bei deinen "gefüllten Höhenmeter"

TTL-On-Ice

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (5. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> @ Krampe
> 
> deine Annäherungsversuche im Winterpokal waren wieder um sonst, und das bei den WP-Punkten sowie bei deinen "gefüllten Höhenmeter"
> 
> ...



Tja, so unterscheiden sich die Trainingspläne... 
Da ich noch in Phase I bin schreibe ich mir nur die "gefühlten Höhenmeter" gut. 
Da müsste es eigentlich extra Punkte für geben.
Die TT- Tour war aber ein guter Test und ich muß sagen ich war nicht unzufrieden..(bis auf die Fahrtechnik. . ehm.   ..)
Klar, die Leute ohne Plan sind schon weiter... im Moment... 
Auf jeden Fall hat mein Trainer gesagt ich soll mir keine Sorgen machen und ich liege voll im Plan...   
Ach ja , die Punkte, abwarten... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Tja, so unterscheiden sich die Trainingspläne...
> Da ich noch in Phase I bin schreibe ich mir nur die "gefühlten Höhenmeter" gut.



Ich bin noch in Phase 0,5 




Krampe schrieb:


> Die TT- Tour war aber ein guter Test und ich muß sagen ich war nicht unzufrieden..(bis auf die Fahrtechnik. . ehm.   ..)



Was stimmte den bei der Tour nicht mit Deiner Fahrtechnik


----------



## Krampe (6. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich bin noch in Phase 0,5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mich 2 X leicht versteuert und ab ging`s...


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Habe mich 2 X leicht versteuert und ab ging`s...



Ob´s am abgefahrenem Michelin lag?  


Gestern bei Schneeregen durch den Kottenforst!  

Nee, da war ich froh, das ich nicht fahren konnte!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Februar 2007)

Wir könnten uns ja alle ein Tacx-Race liefern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (7. Februar 2007)

stell dabei dein ergo ca. 1 meter vor dem vom Frosch, dann hat er die ganze zeit das gefühl er fährt hinter die, dann tritt er ordentlich auf die pedale um zu versuchen dich zu überholen


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> stell dabei dein ergo ca. 1 meter vor dem vom Frosch, dann hat er die ganze zeit das gefühl er fährt hinter die, dann tritt er ordentlich auf die pedale um zu versuchen dich zu überholen



Neee, momentan besser nicht, dafür bin ich viiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel zu langsam geworden. 
Erst einmal Aufbautraining, dann mal sehen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Februar 2007)

Zumal ich natürlich pfiffig bin und mit dem Rennrad auf der Rolle trainiere .

Der Boris bekommt dann auch noch zwei Telefonbücher unter's Vorderrad, dass bringt Härte am Berg .


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Februar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Zumal ich natürlich pfiffig bin und mit dem Rennrad auf der Rolle trainiere .
> 
> Der Boris bekommt dann auch noch zwei Telefonbücher unter's Vorderrad, dass bringt Härte am Berg .



Du bekommst die zwei Telefonbücher ums Schienenbein geschnallt:

1.) - zum Schutz 
2.) - zur Gewichtserhöhung, weil deine CC-Fuhre ganz schön leicht ist


----------



## Giom (7. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Neee, momentan besser nicht, dafür bin ich viiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel zu langsam geworden.


 
na offensichtlich hat nicht nur deine kondition in letzter zeit nachgelassen, sondern dein ehrgeiz auch 

Frosch, wir müssen bald 'ne tour zusammenfahren


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> 2.) - zur Gewichtserhöhung, weil deine CC-Fuhre ganz schön leicht ist


Sehr aufmerksam von dir, Boris!

Aber den Gewichtsausgleich schaffe ich auch ohne Zusatzgewichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> na offensichtlich hat nicht nur deine kondition in letzter zeit nachgelassen, sondern dein ehrgeiz auch
> 
> Frosch, wir müssen bald 'ne tour zusammenfahren



Mein Ehrgeiz glaube ich nicht, aber das ein oder andere körperliche Gebrechen machen mir momentan schwer zu schaffen - und das schon mit 40zig Jahren!  (Mensch, sollte mir mal ein Bespiel an Opa Krampe nehmen   )

Aber, Aufgeben ist nicht, der Frühling naht!


----------



## Krampe (7. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> na offensichtlich hat nicht nur deine kondition in letzter zeit nachgelassen, sondern dein ehrgeiz auch
> 
> Frosch, wir müssen bald 'ne tour zusammenfahren



Du meinst Boris sollte mal zu Dir ins 7-Gebirge kommen... 
Wann lassen die Dich da eigentlich wieder raus?    
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (7. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mein Ehrgeiz glaube ich nicht, aber das ein oder andere körperliche Gebrechen machen mir momentan schwer zu schaffen - und das schon mit 40zig Jahren!  (Mensch, sollte mir mal ein Bespiel an Opa Krampe nehmen   )
> 
> Aber, Aufgeben ist nicht, der Frühling naht!



Vielleicht nimmst Du die falschen Aufbaumittel.. 
Habe eben gerade wieder nen Kasten gekauft..   
Die Wirkung ist dabei übrigens altersunabhängig.. 
Und das fahren auf der Stelle is auch nix in dem Alter.. ab an die frische Luft...


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Vielleicht nimmst Du die falschen Aufbaumittel..
> Habe eben gerade wieder nen Kasten gekauft..
> Die Wirkung ist dabei übrigens altersunabhängig..
> Und das fahren auf der Stelle is auch nix in dem Alter.. ab an die frische Luft...



Schon erledigt, reine Teerrunde, quasi Deine Godesberger Runde andersherum, kein Matsch, nur Teer - werde das am Dienstag wiederholen. 

Knie haben beim Opa-Tempo gehalten , aber mehr als 2-3 Std ist momentan nicht drin


----------



## Krampe (10. Februar 2007)

He Boris,
was muß ich da im Wp lesen? 

Ich habe mal rekonstruiert: 
 dann  dann dann  dann  dann  dann  dann  dann  dann :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:

zur Regeneration: 

Grüsse von der Gasheizung


----------



## Giom (10. Februar 2007)

ja, ich glaube unser Boris macht gerade `ne kleine depri


----------



## Krampe (10. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ja, ich glaube unser Boris macht gerade `ne kleine depri



solange es nur Holz ist...


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> solange es nur Holz ist...



Und die ganze Scheixe hab ich heute aus dem Wald geholt. So, jetzt geht es mir besser. 

(Suche noch einen, der Lust hat, einen riesen Haufen Holz zu stapeln  )


----------



## Giom (10. Februar 2007)

wie hoch soll der stapel sein?


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wie hoch soll der stapel sein?



Weiß ich auch noch nicht, muß erst mal irgendwo auf meinem Grundstück platz schaffen 

Du bist heute mal wieder ein sehr strammes Programm gefahren, bei dem Wetter   Christof war ja auch im Siebengebirge unterwegs, habt Ihr euch getroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (10. Februar 2007)

ne, kein Zeichen vom Krampe, aber die Siebengebirgler hab ich getroffen. War ganz angenehm sich zwischnedurch ein bißchen unterhalten zu können.  Ich war schon ganz froh dass die mich erkannt haben, ich hatte  etwas schlamm auf dem gesicht


----------



## Giom (11. Februar 2007)

so, die nächsten tagen bin ich wieder mit dem radon unterwegs, das merida bricht gerade zusammen, an die hinterbauaufnahme oben. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz gebrochen, aber an 3 stellen sind risse in dem lack, davon 2 sind schon 1mm breit. Hat nicht lange gedauert, und das bei meinen 62kg. Na ja...


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so, die nächsten tagen bin ich wieder mit dem radon unterwegs, das merida bricht gerade zusammen, an die hinterbauaufnahme oben. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz gebrochen, aber an 3 stellen sind risse in dem lack, davon 2 sind schon 1mm breit. Hat nicht lange gedauert, und das bei meinen 62kg. Na ja...



  Hast Du wenigstens Garantie drauf? 

Das Siebengebirge ist zu hart für Leichtbau!


----------



## Krampe (11. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so, die nächsten tagen bin ich wieder mit dem radon unterwegs, das merida bricht gerade zusammen, an die hinterbauaufnahme oben. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz gebrochen, aber an 3 stellen sind risse in dem lack, davon 2 sind schon 1mm breit. Hat nicht lange gedauert, und das bei meinen 62kg. Na ja...


Du mußt nicht immer so wild trainieren... 
Aber im Ernst, das ist doch ungewöhnlich in so kurzer Zeit... 
Hast Du vor dem Zusammenbau keine Vorschäden gesehen?
Schöne Schei...  , da muß wohl was neues her...
Hier mein nicht Ernst gemeinter Trost:
Mit dem Radon ist der Trainingseffekt auch größer.. 

Gruß Christof


----------



## blitzfitz (11. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so, die nächsten tagen bin ich wieder mit dem radon unterwegs, das merida bricht gerade zusammen, an die hinterbauaufnahme oben. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz gebrochen, aber an 3 stellen sind risse in dem lack, davon 2 sind schon 1mm breit. Hat nicht lange gedauert, und das bei meinen 62kg. Na ja...



Noch ein nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Rat. Versuch's mal hiermit: http://www.brigitte.de/diaet/brigitte_diaet/
Was für die besseren Hälften gemacht ist, kann dem Herrn der Schöpfung nur gut tun.  

Trotzdem, ich leide mit dir.  

Ralf


----------



## Giom (11. Februar 2007)

klar geht`s auf Garantie. Hab Rechnung vom gewerblichen Fahrradgeschäft mit sogar seriennummer des rahmens drauf.
Muss morgen anrufen ob ich es zum händler oder direkt zu merida zurückschicken soll. Hoffe ich krieg den noch in der farbe, ich mag die grünen rahmen von merida nicht.
Wollte eh anrufen, denn der manitou dämpfer verliert 10psi in einer woche.
Solange hab ich zum glück noch das rahmen


----------



## Red Devil (11. Februar 2007)

Oh, vielleicht hättest Du mich gestern nicht damit fahren lassen sollen.
Denn ich han doch jet mih als 62 kg 

Gruß und gute Besserung an Dein Bike 

Boris


----------



## Krampe (13. Februar 2007)

ich mag die grünen rahmen von merida nicht.


Wieso?  ist doch ne schöne Farbe... :kotz: 
Aber vielleicht funzt der neue Rahmen ja besser, da wäre mir die Farbe fast egal..


----------



## Giom (13. Februar 2007)

abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomibeck (13. Februar 2007)

Mal eine  kleine Zwischenfrage  vom verlorenen/beklauten Bruder. Hab jetz im nächsten Monat vor mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Ihr wisst ja noch vorher hatte ich das CUbe Hardttail  mit 100mm Federweg. Jetzt stehe ich zwischen einem  Canyon nerve xc 5.0 und einem canyon neve es 5.0 was meint ihr insgesamt ist das  xc besser ausgestatte aber das es ha halt 140/140 Federweg. Aber die Frage wird man die jeh brauchen???? Auf den ttl Touren wär man doch damit voll overpowered oder?  www.canyon.de
greetz Tomibeck
ps ich freu mich schon drauf im SOmmer wieder mit euch zu heizen


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Februar 2007)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> Mal eine  kleine Zwischenfrage  vom verlorenen/beklauten Bruder. Hab jetz im nächsten Monat vor mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Ihr wisst ja noch vorher hatte ich das CUbe Hardttail  mit 100mm Federweg. Jetzt stehe ich zwischen einem  Canyon nerve xc 5.0 und einem canyon neve es 5.0 was meint ihr insgesamt ist das  xc besser ausgestatte aber das es ha halt 140/140 Federweg. Aber die Frage wird man die jeh brauchen???? Auf den ttl Touren wär man doch damit voll overpowered oder?  www.canyon.de
> greetz Tomibeck
> ps ich freu mich schon drauf im SOmmer wieder mit euch zu heizen



Hi Tomibeck,

die grundsätzliche Frage ist doch, möchtest Du eine Enduro, wo mann auch mal groberes Gelände bergab mit Geschwindigkeit leichter bewältigt, dafür halt bergauf etwas mehr Nachteile hat (Gewicht,  Energie in Federung), oder doch ein "CC" Fuhre, die auf den Geraden und bergauf gewisse Vorteile hat, bergab halt nicht ganz so kompromissbereit ist?(obwohl 100 mm auch guten Komfort abgeben) Ich kenne welche, die mit einem Hardtail auch bergab nicht gerade langsam sind!


----------



## Tomibeck (14. Februar 2007)

Ja genau das is je mein Problem  .   ICh mien ich fahr ja ganz gerne auch schonmal en 24h rennen  ( aber absolut  gemütlich , der weg ist das ziel mäßig) . Da wär ich mit nem XC wohl besser bedien ach man wieso machen die keine  2 Bikes zum Preis von einem Aktion


----------



## Krampe (14. Februar 2007)

So ein Schei$$wetter!     
Ich bin für eine Großdemo gegen die globale Erderwärmung und im speziellen
im Raum Alfter City und Umgebung. 
 Wer macht mit? 
Grüsse an alle Nichtschwimmer


----------



## Giom (14. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> So ein Schei$$wetter!




ach, samstag soll's nicht regnen, sonntag auch nicht, montag auch nicht
Das ist klasse, da kann man wieder paar höhenmeter sammeln


----------



## Krampe (15. Februar 2007)

Hi Restteam,
Ihr braucht Euch beim Eintragen der Wp-Punkte nicht zurückzuhalten oder bis zum Schluß zu sammeln... 
Auch die Marathonläufer oder Fußballkraftsportradfahrleute hier im Team (wir sind ja echt vielseitig..) 
Also um es mal klar zu sagen..., *ich will Punkte sehen!*   
Gruß Krampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (15. Februar 2007)

so so, ich mach ein tag pause und schon mekert die krampe


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so so, ich mach ein tag pause und schon mekert die krampe



Du hast eine Pause gemacht! Was ist los, bist Du krank


----------



## Giom (16. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Du hast eine Pause gemacht! Was ist los, bist Du krank


 

Voll gesund ! Ich lief nur als kleiner Franzose durch die Gegend 

Gruß
Asterix


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Voll gesund ! Ich lief nur als kleiner Franzose durch die Gegend
> 
> Gruß
> Asterix


----------



## Krampe (16. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so so, ich mach ein tag pause und schon mekert die krampe



Du warst hier weniger angesprochen, nimm Dir ruhig eine Auszeit und feier ordentlich Karneval.... 
Ich vermisse eigentlich zwei bestimmte Leute im Team..
Man hört und sieht nichts mehr  (Schade.. .) und sieht auch keine Punkteeintäge mehr ( unverzeihlich..  .) .
Also was geht? 

Grüsse Krampe


----------



## Giom (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Christof,
Jeder wie er es mag. Zu dritt (unter uns, 2,5 wegen dem krüppel ), sind wir in der Wertung schon gar nicht schlecht. Immerhin nur 2 Plätze hinter den Tomburger und 3 hinter den 7up. Vielleicht holen wir die alle noch zurück. Spooky und Monsterchen machen quasi Winterschlaf, und Handlampe hat von La Palma ungefähr so viele Punkte zurückgebracht wie du aus Teneriffa


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Man hört und sieht nichts mehr


Ha'm wir uns auch gedacht, als wir heute vom Heimatblick auf das verschlafene Alfter geblickt haben...scheint dort dann ja doch mehr Nordic Walker als Power Biker zu geben .

Btw: wie quere ich von Alfter aus den Kottenforst auf Asphalt? Wir sind in Alfter einfach mal bergan gefahren und dann dem Schild mit dem roten Fahrrad gefolgt, nach längerer Strecke auf Waldautobahn kamen wir dann oberhalb Brennig an der L182 raus. Gibt's aber auch 'ne Rennradstrecke von Alfter nach Heimerzheim?

Ach ja, auf eurem Aussichtsturm war ein Wind, dass man sich echt festhalten mußte !

Gruß
Stänkerhammel


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Februar 2007)

@giom morgen 7.gebirge? wann fährst du los?


----------



## Giom (16. Februar 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> @giom morgen 7.gebirge? wann fährst du los?



können gerne was ausmachen, hauptsache möglichst viele höhenmeter
guillaume

PS: ich nehme eine pumpe mit...


Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...dann auch noch die pumpe ihren dienst. sie liegt jetzt übrigens im rhein....!


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Februar 2007)

so um 11 uhr am nachtigalental wäre super. kann aber nur bis 14.30uhr.muß noch arbeiten
und da karneval ist natürlich im kostüm......

wer hätte sonst noch lust zu soeiner tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (16. Februar 2007)

na so 'ne tour widerum nicht, aber bis demnächst


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

Hey Krampe!
hast dich für morgen im LMB n och nicht eingetragen. Was ist denn los? Keine Lust auf ´ne "gemütliche" Tour mit Daywalker und mir?
gruss
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (17. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hey Krampe!
> hast dich für morgen im LMB n och nicht eingetragen. Was ist denn los? Keine Lust auf ´ne "gemütliche" Tour mit Daywalker und mir?
> gruss
> guillaume



Hi Guillaume,
schon geschehen, für ne gemütliche Tour bin ich immer zu haben.. 
Ich hoffe ihr wartet oben auf mich.. 
grüsse Krampe


----------



## Krampe (17. Februar 2007)

@Giom,
meine 30% sehen irgendwie nach mehr aus als Deine 32% findest Du nicht auch?   
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

wie lautet das motto? abgerechnet wird im sommer
... und morgen


----------



## Krampe (17. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wie lautet das motto? abgerechnet wird im sommer
> ... und morgen



Ich glaube ich werden morgen leiden müssen... 
Aber der LKW mit Pasta ist gerade vorgefahren, ich nehm mir mal ne schubkarre voll, vielleicht hilft es ja...


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Februar 2007)

Hey, bin auch dabei und werde voll die Spaßbremse werden!!!!!


----------



## Krampe (17. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hey, bin auch dabei und werde voll die Spaßbremse werden!!!!!



Genau, wir fahren  den *" Belgischen Kreisel"* und lassen den Franzosen nicht vorbei...


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Genau, wir fahren  den *" Belgischen Kreisel"* und lassen den Franzosen nicht vorbei...



alle gegen mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (17. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> alle gegen mich



Hey Giom!!!

Komm doch einfach zu uns, wir haben dich gern.    

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

bin noch unter vertrag


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hey Giom!!!
> 
> Komm doch einfach zu uns, wir haben dich gern.
> 
> ...



Halooooo, so einfach geht das nicht, unseren kleinen lieben Franzosen geben wir nicht mehr her, in Wirklichkeit haben wir ihn ganz ganz lieb, aber um einmal einen vom TT zu schlagen, müssen wir halt unsere Speerspitze mal antreiben und zum Äußersten treiben.


----------



## monsterchen (17. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Halooooo, so einfach geht das nicht, unseren kleinen lieben Franzosen geben wir nicht mehr her, in Wirklichkeit haben wir ihn ganz ganz lieb, aber um einmal einen vom TT zu schlagen, müssen wir halt unsere Speerspitze mal antreiben und zum Äußersten treiben.



Is ja schon gut, ich könnt ihn halt super als Zusatzgewicht in meinem Kinderanhänger gebrauchen. Ist halt der einzige der da noch neben Miss 1000 Volt reinpassen würde.   

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> ich könnt ihn halt super als Zusatzgewicht in meinem Kinderanhänger gebrauchen. Ist halt der einzige der da noch neben Miss 1000 Volt reinpassen würde.



alle gegen mich


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Is ja schon gut, ich könnt ihn halt super als Zusatzgewicht in meinem Kinderanhänger gebrauchen. Ist halt der einzige der da noch neben Miss 1000 Volt reinpassen würde.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Thomas



Träumst davon daß ich 'ne ganze Tour hinter dir bleibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (17. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> alle gegen mich



Jetzt mal im ernst, dafür hast du das geilste Karnevalskostüm was ich bisher gesehen habe   

Ach ja wo warst du eigentlich heute, bin hinter der Löwenburg runtergebrettert und hab keinen Giom gesehen????

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Ach ja wo warst du eigentlich heute, bin hinter der Löwenburg runtergebrettert und hab keinen Giom gesehen????



ca 9h30 von Röhndorf gestartet, hoch zur Löwenburger Hof, dann Einsiedler Tal runter, dann 7 mal Schmelztal"sperre"-Löwenburg hoch und runter
Also 14h00 war schluss


----------



## monsterchen (17. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ca 9h30 von Röhndorf gestartet, hoch zur Löwenburger Hof, dann Einsiedler Tal runter, dann 7 mal Schmelztal"sperre"-Löwenburg hoch und runter
> Also 14h00 war schluss



Schade das war knapp bin so gegen 13:00 da runter. 

Aber schön, daß du die Ideallinie schon trockengefahren hattest. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

dann müssen wir uns knapp verpasst haben. Den Kollege Daywalker hab ich noch oben auf der Löwenburg getroffen. Er hat mich dann auf eine abfahrt und einen Anstiege begleitet. Hättest dich auch anschliessen können.


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Februar 2007)

und,höhenmetersüchtiger giom,die 2500hm voll gemacht? glaube eher, dein tacho geht total falsch !

was muß ich da lesen, 3 vom erzfeindteam wollen morgen mitradeln?? na das wird ja ein schönes ausscheidungsrennen!nehme mal sicherheitshalber ein abschleppseil für Boris mit 

wie siehts aus mit [email protected] und grüner frosch?


----------



## Giom (17. Februar 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> glaube eher, dein tacho geht total falsch



meinste?


----------



## Krampe (19. Februar 2007)

So, heute knacken wir das Team vor uns im WP... 
Gestern die 54 Punkte waren ja top  
Ride on... 
Christof


----------



## Giom (19. Februar 2007)

wenn die weiter verschlafen dann überlholen wir heute schon die SevenUp dazu
und das nicht ganz höhenmeterfrei


----------



## Krampe (19. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wenn die weiter verschlafen dann überlholen wir heute schon die SevenUp noch
> und das nicht ganz höhenmeterfrei



Genau,
mit etwas Glück gehen sogar 3 Plätze wenn wir (ich) solange durchhalten.. 
@Grüner Frosch; Im Wald rumhüpfen bringt auch Punkte oder? 
Krampe


----------



## Giom (19. Februar 2007)

der Frosch hätte gestern zusätzlich zu der Tour noch paar punkte als alternative Sportarten eintragen können: "schnitzel essen". So wie er am ende der Tour war, hat er bestimmt den Mega-schnitzel in einem sportlichen Tempo gefressen
nur 2,5min alternative sportarten bringt 0 punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (19. Februar 2007)

Schöne Rosenmontagstour heute Giom! 
Leider nicht die geplante Länge und Höhe aber der Krampe ging nach 3 Tagen leider die Kraft aus...  
Aber wie heißt es doch so schön ? : Abgerechnet wird im Sommer.. 
Auf jeden Fall gibts heute Abend ein großes Schnitzel... Boris hat bestimmt ein gutes Rezept für mich...   
Also Grüsse ans Team    
Christof


----------



## Krampe (19. Februar 2007)

AArgh...   
Da fehlen ja noch 4 Punkte...bis... 
Kann jemand noch heute fahren?  
Krampe


----------



## Giom (19. Februar 2007)

kein stress, morgen gibt's wieder punkte


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Februar 2007)

Hi Kollega´s,

da habt Ihr ja mal wieder ganz schön Punkte gemacht, heute für einen Rosenmontag!  Seid Ihr den selben Berg immer wieder rauf gefahren (täglich grüßt das Giomtier) oder wurde ein bisgen Abwechselung reingebracht?    

Ich bekomme schon vom lesen hier echt Hunger auf ein rieeeeeeeeesen Schnitzel mit lecker Zitrone drauf  

Dafür bin ich mit dem Holz stapeln fertig geworden.


----------



## Giom (19. Februar 2007)

war diesmal 'ne richtige runde: Nachtigalental hoch, Milchhäuschen, Löwenburg, Breiberge zum Schmelztal runter, Löwenburger Hof, Einsiedlertal runter, Asberg, Auge Gottes, Mäckihütte, Löwenburger hof, Aussichtspunkt unterhalb Lohrberg, Trails runter bis Milchäuschen inkl. Geisberg hoch, Nachtigalentalrunter.
Wir hätten es beinah geschafft im revier der SevenUp, diese im Winterpokal zu überholen


----------



## melb (19. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Wir hätten es beinah geschafft im revier der SevenUp, diese im Winterpokal zu überholen



DENKSTE!!!
 

kathrin


----------



## Giom (19. Februar 2007)

melb schrieb:


> DENKSTE!!!
> 
> 
> kathrin


----------



## Giom (20. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> @Giom,
> meine 30% sehen irgendwie nach mehr aus als Deine 32% findest Du nicht auch?
> Gruß Christof



@Krampe,
in einer Woche: Du 29%, ich 33% ?
Gruß        
Guillaume


----------



## monsterchen (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Grüner Frosch!

War ne super Tour mit dir , hab den Rückweg noch etwas ausgedehnt.
Bin noch zum "Nücker Felsenweg" hoch. Musste ganz schön slalom fahren, um deine Brüder und Schwestern nicht zu überfahren. 
War halt ne echte Froschtour von vorne bis hinten. 

Bis bald

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (20. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> @Krampe,
> in einer Woche: Du 29%, ich 33% ?
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Das befürchte ich auch, da jetzt kein Schnee liegt wird mein Punktekonto nicht gut aussehen.. 
Aber warte noch ein paar Wochen....  
Gruß Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Februar 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hallo Grüner Frosch!
> 
> War ne super Tour mit dir , hab den Rückweg noch etwas ausgedehnt.
> Bin noch zum "Nücker Felsenweg" hoch. Musste ganz schön slalom fahren, um deine Brüder und Schwestern nicht zu überfahren.
> ...



Der Froschgott wir es Dir danken  Ich lege zusätzlich noch ein gutes Wort ein Bin auch noch unfreiwillig eine kleine Zusatzschleife gefahren, nachdem ich einen Einstieg zum gewünschten Trail verpaßt habe


----------



## Krampe (22. Februar 2007)

melb schrieb:


> DENKSTE!!!
> 
> 
> kathrin



Das wird aber knapp was..? 
Just look behind you...Giom Grüner Frosch Meg-71  UelitoChristof


----------



## melb (22. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Das wird aber knapp was..?
> Just look behind you...Giom Grüner Frosch Meg-71  UelitoChristof



 grrrr, das fürchte ich auch...aber noch habt ihr uns nicht! ...und zum glück wird ja hier nur die zeit und nicht die höhenmeter gezählt, sonst....

Spooky & Timber, wo seid ihr??


----------



## Giom (22. Februar 2007)

melb schrieb:


> grrrr, das fürchte ich auch...aber noch habt ihr uns nicht! ...und zum glück wird ja hier nur die zeit und nicht die höhenmeter gezählt, sonst....
> 
> Spooky & Timber, wo seid ihr??



Höhenmeter? was ist das?

So, wir haben nur noch ca. 30 punkten Rückstand auf die SevenUp. 30 Punkte schaffe ich schon übers Wochenende. Alees hängt aber noch davon ab ob die SevenUp Schönwetterfahrer sind und was meine Teamkollegen dementsprechend tun


----------



## monsterchen (22. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Höhenmeter? was ist das?
> 
> So, wir haben nur noch ca. 30 punkten Rückstand auf die SevenUp. 30 Punkte schaffe ich schon übers Wochenende. Alees hängt aber noch davon ab ob die SevenUp Schönwetterfahrer sind und was meine Teamkollegen dementsprechend tun



@ all

Mein Akku ist auch wieder voll  , mir ist die Nacht  .  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (23. Februar 2007)

Hi @ all ,

guckst Du hier:

http://www.saarschleife-aktiv.de/sbm.php

Grüsse Christof


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Februar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi @ all ,
> 
> guckst Du hier:
> 
> ...



hey, das wär doch was ttl gegen tt. es wird natürlch die große-saarschleifen-runde gefahren. wie siehts aus?????


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Februar 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hey, das wär doch was ttl gegen tt. es wird natürlch die große-saarschleifen-runde gefahren. wie siehts aus?????



Ich bin Sen. 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Februar 2007)

Reg' dich ab, Kröterich.

Wenn mein finaler Formtest im Blackforest gut verläuft, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## mikkael (26. Februar 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hey, das wär doch was ttl gegen tt. es wird natürlch die große-saarschleifen-runde gefahren. wie siehts aus?????


Thomas, *wann??* Eventuelle TTE-Beteiligung bahnt sich..


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Februar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Reg' dich ab, Kröterich.
> 
> Wenn mein finaler Formtest im Blackforest gut verläuft, bin ich auch dabei.



Ich bin ja in Deiner Alterklasse!!!   



mikkael schrieb:


> Thomas, *wann??* Eventuelle TTE-Beteiligung bahnt sich..



TT-Espanja?  

Mann, schon wieder neue interne Konkurrenz!


----------



## mikkael (26. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> TT-Espanja?


Nö, *TT-E*hrenmitglied! 



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mann, schon wieder neue interne Konkurrenz!


Hey Boris, Danke für die Komplimente..


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich bin ja in Deiner Alterklasse!!!


Heulst du also aus Angst oder vor Freude auf den baldigen Ruhestand?


----------



## mikkael (26. Februar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Heulst du also aus Angst oder vor Freude auf den baldigen Ruhestand?


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Februar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Thomas, *wann??* Eventuelle TTE-Beteiligung bahnt sich..



hallo EHRenmitglied mikkael 
der marathon soll am 06.05. über die bühne gehen.vielleicht kannst du ja ein günstiges hotel in mettlach org.

für das restliche tt schlage ich vor, mit dem rennrad anzureisen. kenne da ne nette tour. sage nur erste etappe unserer deutschlandtour. was kann den da noch kommen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich bin Sen. 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hat da jemand gerufen? 
Kannst dich vertrauensvoll an uns wenden!

 

martin


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Februar 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> hat da jemand gerufen?
> Kannst dich vertrauensvoll an uns wenden!
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe, die werde ich bestimmt bald brauchen! Ihr müßt ja schon eine ganze Menge Erfahrung haben. 

Gibt es eigentlich für die Senioren 2 extra abgestimmte Nahrung und Getränke auf den Verpflegungsstationen, z. B. Getränke, die die Kukident-Haftcreme nicht auflösen?    Oder etwas für alte, knarrende Gelenke?


----------



## supasini (27. Februar 2007)

nee, das nicht. aber das bier hinterher nehmen wir in ner Katheter-Kneipe ein: 

trink Bier nicht aus der Schnabeltass
wenn du noch was im Fässchen has' ...

aber zum zum Klo-laufen sind wir zu alt (oder zu schlau?). Allerdings gibt es je nach Personal noch Problemchen beim Legen der Katheter, die sind dann u.U. nicht lang genug 



geändert: das heißt natürlich Kathe*t*er und nicht Kathe*d*er  einlich:


----------



## Giom (27. Februar 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> aber zum zum Klo-laufen sind wir zu alt


 
windel schon fällig?


----------



## supasini (27. Februar 2007)

edith! s.o.


----------



## Uplooser (28. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> windel schon fällig?



Ist in der Radhose eingenäht. Schon immer!


----------



## Krampe (28. Februar 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hey, das wär doch was ttl gegen tt. es wird natürlch die große-saarschleifen-runde gefahren. wie siehts aus?????



Gut halt.. 
Ich werde wieder für den MSC Porz starten, siehe Anmeldung.. 
..übrigens auch bei den Senioren 2...   
Ich bin dafür das Giom noch was wächst damit er den restlichen TTL `lern ein wenig mehr Windschatten geben kann.  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. März 2007)

Nabend die Herrschaften!

Seid ihr in's Kloster ausgewandert, oder hätte jemand Interesse, morgen ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter abzuspulen.

Standardsituation wäre ex SBTS; steiler, weiter, höher, krasser wäre eine Explorertour rund um den Kermeter ex Hergarten, kenne da einige sehr brauchbare Strecken. 

Irgendwer Lust?


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. März 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Nabend die Herrschaften!
> 
> Seid ihr in's Kloster ausgewandert, oder hätte jemand Interesse, morgen ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter abzuspulen.
> 
> ...



Hatte mal kurz gezuckt, aber das Wetter ist doch nicht gaaaanz so schön gewesen 


Dafür hat sich unser Teamleader über 5       Std. mit Todesverachtung durch Regen, Sturm und Schlamm gekämpft!!
RESPEKT 

@ Giom: bist Du morgen mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (3. März 2007)

ich schätze ja, aber Erkältung droht. Nase und Hals füllen sich schon nicht gut. Aber vielleicht geht's über die Nacht weg.


----------



## meg-71 (4. März 2007)

Wärent einige Teammittglieder im Ahrtal ein Uphillrennen veranstallte haben waren Ueli und meiner einer auf deutschen Wasserstraßen unterwegs.



Rheinaue bei Sinzig.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Krampe (5. März 2007)

Das U-Boot ist aufgetaucht! 
Aber nicht den Punkteeintrag im WP vergessen,
oder wird hier etwas bis zum Schluß zurückgehalten? 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (6. März 2007)

jungs, wir haben uns gebessert!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192806&page=11


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> jungs, wir haben uns *gebessert*!!!


*Klugscheißmodus an* es heißt "verbessert" *Klugscheißmodus aus*  
 naja, ob ihr euch wirklich jemals bessert, lasse ich dahingestellt... 

Freut mich, daß meine kleine Auswertung reges Interesse findet.


----------



## Giom (6. März 2007)

jungs, wir haben uns *ver*bessert!!!  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192806&page=11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (7. März 2007)

Hi Kollega´s,

wie sieht es mit Freitag aus? Es soll schön werden, am Samstag bin ich mit MTB-fahren verhindert, daher möchte ich am Freitag ab 14:30 fahren!

Gebiet: egal
Zeit: so von ca. 14:30 bis 18-19:00 Uhr

Wer kann, wer hat Lust und wo?

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Günni69 (7. März 2007)

Hey Boris,

deine Kollega`s scheinen sich ja förmlich drum zu reissen mit dir eine Runde zu drehen. 
Falls sich gar keiner finden sollte, kannst Du dich auch gerne an unserer kleinen Runde beteiligen. Mit An- und Rückfahrt bekommst du dann ja auch ein paar Kilometer zusammen. Wolltest ja eh mal mitfahren und wenn es in den nächsten Tagen wirklich etwas abtrocknet werden wir natürlich auch mehr durch den Wald fahren. 
Also Angebot steht und wenn Du Interesse hast, kannst du dich ja bei mir melden. Klären dann alles weitere.


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. März 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Hey Boris,
> 
> deine Kollega`s scheinen sich ja förmlich drum zu reissen mit dir eine Runde zu drehen.
> Falls sich gar keiner finden sollte, kannst Du dich auch gerne an unserer kleinen Runde beteiligen. Mit An- und Rückfahrt bekommst du dann ja auch ein paar Kilometer zusammen. Wolltest ja eh mal mitfahren und wenn es in den nächsten Tagen wirklich etwas abtrocknet werden wir natürlich auch mehr durch den Wald fahren.
> Also Angebot steht und wenn Du Interesse hast, kannst du dich ja bei mir melden. Klären dann alles weitere.



Danke für Dein Angebot 

Wieviel Uhr fahrt Ihr denn los? Wie lange ungefähr?

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Kalinka (8. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> *Klugscheißmodus an* es heißt "verbessert" *Klugscheißmodus aus*
> naja, ob ihr euch wirklich jemals bessert, lasse ich dahingestellt...
> 
> Freut mich, daß meine kleine Auswertung reges Interesse findet.



Nun bringe doch dem Giom nicht richtiges Deutsch bei...das tut gar nicht Not...sonst weint die Frauenwelt


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. März 2007)

@Boris, @Günni

ich erlaube mir den kleinen Hinweis, dass die Trailverhältnisse zwischen Brühl und Weilerswist (Kieswerktrail ff) teilweise ausgesprochen bescheiden sind, da massiv durch Baumfall geschädigt . Den Bereich der Köttinger Seen könnt ihr auch vollständig vergessen


----------



## Günni69 (8. März 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Angebot
> 
> Wieviel Uhr fahrt Ihr denn los? Wie lange ungefähr?
> 
> ...



Da das arbeitende Volk leider nicht früher frei bekommt, können wir erst gegen 16 Uhr starten und werden dann so bis ca. 18:30 Uhr fahren. Ist zwar nicht sehr lange, aber besser als nichts.  

@ Hammelhetzer

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## blitzfitz (8. März 2007)

Jetzt weiss ich endlich, warum manche TTL Mitglieder bevorzugt in Rot fahren.    

Ralf



*Why bicycle shorts are always black!!*





NOT Red:


----------



## Giom (8. März 2007)

So ist es Ralf:

Nichts ist peinlich !


----------



## monsterchen (8. März 2007)

Hört bitte auf mein Bauch tut schon weh vor lachen, wie geil ist das denn hier heut abend.

     

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Giom (8. März 2007)

Hey Monsterchen,
hast dich gerade für Sonntag angemeldet
Freut mich, daß die Siebengebirgler 'nen 2. fahrer dabei haben.
TTL werde ich allein vertretten, die anderen fahren nicht in rot

gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (8. März 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nun bringe doch dem Giom nicht richtiges Deutsch bei...das tut gar nicht Not...sonst weint die Frauenwelt



danke Karin,
aber bitte nicht zu viel solcher Beiträge, sonst riskiere ich daß der böse grosse biker in schwarz mit dem gelben Helm mich am Sonntag wieder von weg runtergeschubst.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Kalinka (9. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> danke Karin,
> aber bitte nicht zu viel solcher Beiträge, sonst riskiere ich daß der böse grosse biker in schwarz mit dem gelben Helm mich am Sonntag wieder von weg runtergeschubst.
> gruß
> guillaume


Komm einfach mit Deinem Steinbike...dann wir das schon 
Außerdem... kein Akzent ist so sexy wie alfterer Platt


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. März 2007)

Soo langsam ist ja die Nigth-Ride Saison zuende, die Tage werden länger, da wird es Zeit, sich endlich mal vernünftige Leuchten zuzulegen.

Aber, woher nehmen? Auf einmal viel es mir wie Schuppen von den Füßen!

Da ist ja eine Lampenfrabrikation in Alfter-Gielsdorf. Mal sehen was die da haben!?

Hier die Hardwareabteilung:




Hier die Leuchtmittelabteilung:




Ahhh, hier der technische Leiter und Cheffe: Nein, der Heiligenschein ist nicht verrutscht!




2ter technische Leiter, Versuchspilot und Schneisenfluter:




Metallverformung und Hefevernichter:




Kabelabteilung:




Endqualitätsprüfung Kabelbäume:




Fertigungsstraße:




Ja, selbst der Osterhase war neugierig und ist etwas früher erschienen, was es wohl zu Ostern geben wird? 




Nein, es war nicht der Osterhase, sondern nur unsere Handlampe, die für gute Laune in Form von Verpflegung sorgte:




Hier der wohlverdiente Feierabend:




So, daß war Teil 1 der Berichterstattung, Teil zwei folgt demnächst irgendwann einmal.


----------



## Giom (16. März 2007)

so jungs, ich werde in diesem winterpokal nicht mehr viele punkte machen, denn ich verabschiede mich gleich zum skiurlaub nach Méribel.
Geniesst das schöne Wetter hier und macht euch fit für den sommer
Ich werde das für sonntag in Méribel angekündigte schlechtes wetter geniessen, denn es soll von sonntag bis mittwoch schneien, und wenn es schneit, freut sich der giom im Tiefschnee 

also bis denne

guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so jungs, ich werde in diesem winterpokal nicht mehr viele punkte machen, denn ich verabschiede mich gleich zum skiurlaub nach Méribel.
> Geniesst das schöne Wetter hier und macht euch fit für den sommer
> Ich werde das für sonntag in Méribel angekündigte schlechtes wetter geniessen, denn es soll von sonntag bis mittwoch schneien, und wenn es schneit, freut sich der giom im Tiefschnee
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß und Hals- und Beinbruch. 

Wünsch Dir erst Tiefschnee und dann Sonenschein


----------



## Günni69 (16. März 2007)

Hi Boris,

nette Fotoreportage von eurem Bastelnachmittag, aber was ist denn da jetzt letztendlich bei rausgekommen? 
Beleuchtete Trinkflaschen oder ist das noch top Secret?  
Kann man die auch als nicht bastelteilnehmer bekommen? 
Brauche nämlich auch noch eine ordentliche Funzel.


----------



## Krampe (16. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so jungs, ich werde in diesem winterpokal nicht mehr viele punkte machen, denn ich verabschiede mich gleich zum skiurlaub nach Méribel.
> Geniesst das schöne Wetter hier und macht euch fit für den sommer
> Ich werde das für sonntag in Méribel angekündigte schlechtes wetter geniessen, denn es soll von sonntag bis mittwoch schneien, und wenn es schneit, freut sich der giom im Tiefschnee
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß Dir... 
Ich bin jetzt wieder da und kann endlich wieder fahren.. 
Ach Giom, zeig den anderen was wir draufhaben... 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (18. März 2007)

Moin,
Frage,: welcher Laden verkauft* Laufräder gut und günstig*? 
Habe den Namen aufgrund akuten Sauerstoffmangels bei der Tour gestern wieder vergessen.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. März 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Moin,
> Frage,: welcher Laden verkauft* Laufräder gut und günstig*?
> Habe den Namen aufgrund akuten Sauerstoffmangels bei der Tour gestern wieder vergessen..
> Gruß Christof



Hier für meinen alten Wegbegleiter: 

http://www.nubuk-sports.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (18. März 2007)

hab auch welche von denen, bin sehr zufrieden (vom laden nach meinen WÃ¼nschen aufgebaut, ich hab die "normalen" DT-Swiss XC-Disc-LR (240s, 4.1d, DT Comp, aber mit Prolocknippeln) - steif, keinerlei nachzentrieren auf mehr als 6000 km, der Preis war damals der deutschlandweit beste (430 â¬ incl. Versand), hat nur ein bisschen gedauert (3-4 Wochen)

und @giom: du hast's drauf!  so will ich auch irgendwann mal schnieftee fahren kÃ¶nnen  

lg, martin


----------



## blitzfitz (18. März 2007)

Darf es ein bisschen Werbung sein? Die nächste Highlighttour steht im LMB: Singletrails BestOf Edition.

Ciao,
     Ralf


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2007)

Wollt mich nur für die feine Tour am Samschtag bedanken, auch wenn diese zum großen Teil hetzerkompatibel war; der aber dann doch überraschenderweise  tourus interruptus praktizierte.  

Die olle Effelschüssel hatte ich auch noch nicht aus der angesteuerten Perspektive gesehen, sehr schick, weniger schick war die vollkommen überflüssige Schleife oberhalb von BaMü.  

Ach so, die beiden jungen Wilden waren noch minderjährig, oder? Würde mir aus rechtlichen Gründen für die Zukunft überlegen, ob ich Minderjährige mitnehmen würde. Ich machs auf meinen Touren nicht. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wollt mich nur für die feine Tour am Samschtag bedanken, auch wenn diese zum großen Teil hetzerkompatibel war; der aber dann doch überraschenderweise  tourus interruptus praktizierte.
> 
> Die olle Effelschüssel hatte ich auch noch nicht aus der angesteuerten Perspektive gesehen, sehr schick, weniger schick war die vollkommen überflüssige Schleife oberhalb von BaMü.
> 
> ...



Ja ja, ich habe mich ich auch schon ein bisgen geärgert, daß das Tempo nicht gemütlich war. Man muß sich als Guide halt mehr dazu zwingen, die Tempomacher mehr einzubremsen. Mal sehen, ob ich das mal schaffe!? 

Dieter hatte wohl nicht seinen besten Tag erwischt, so war es wohl besser für Ihn, die Tour abzukürzen. 

Mit den Minderjährigen hatte ich gar nicht so registriert, Danke für den Hinweis, werde mir wohl das nächste mal die Sache überlegen müssen? 

Bis demnächst


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. März 2007)

Wieso ist dass denn so schlimm das wir noch keine 18 sind??? Steht das irgendwo geschrieben, das die Erwachsenen in der Gruppe dann die Verantwortung tragen? Wir könnten ja auch falls was passierte nur grad zufällig in eurer Nähe gewesen sein können 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## supasini (19. März 2007)

naja, ist rechtlich durchaus ein Prob.
Ich würde mir unter Umständen eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung oder so ähnlich unterschreiben lassen, das müssten dann aber die Eltern machen. Als Guide ist man in Grenzen haftbar für das, was passiert, insbesondere, wenn die Touren im LMB quasi öffentlich ausgeschrieben werden. Die DIMB diskutiert das sogar für erwachsene Mitfahrer, hier sehe ich das selber etwas entspannter, bin allerdings kein Jurist.
Ich nehmen nur Jugendliche mit, die ich kenne und deren Eltern einverstanden sind - also Freundeskreis meines Sohns ist kein Prob, Fremde schon...
Vor allem weiß ich ja gar nicht, wie gut die fahren, wie groß die Selbstüberschätzungsgefahr ist etc.

aber da sacht der Juchhu sicher noch was zu, der hat sich mit dem Thema m.W. schon ausführlich beschäftigt 

lg, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (19. März 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wieso ist dass denn so schlimm das wir noch keine 18 sind??? Steht das irgendwo geschrieben, das die Erwachsenen in der Gruppe dann die Verantwortung tragen? Wir könnten ja auch falls was passierte nur grad zufällig in eurer Nähe gewesen sein können
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Hi Sebastian,

leider ist die Sache nicht so einfach. Da gibt es für den Guide schon eine besondere Verantwortung gegenüber Minderjährigen, die Ihn eventl. in Schwierigkeiten bringen könnten.

Schau mal hier rein! Da kann man die Problematik erkennen! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243161


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. März 2007)

@ Grüner Frosch
Tut mir Leid aber dem konnt ich jetzt zum Thema unbezahltes guiden in der kurzen Lesezeit nicht viel entnehmen, aber ist ja auch egal. Ich wollt dann nur ma fragen, ob ich dir dann eine Einverständniserklärung, oder was auch immer man da braucht, um dich der Verantwortung zu entbinden bei deiner nächsten Tour mitbringen sollte?


----------



## Krampe (19. März 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> leider ist die Sache nicht so einfach. Da gibt es für den Guide schon eine besondere Verantwortung gegenüber Minderjährigen, die Ihn eventl. in Schwierigkeiten bringen könnten.
> 
> ...



So, was ist denn mit der Verantwortung gegenüber älteren Senioren die ihn evtl. in Schwierigkeiten bringen? 
Z. B. unangemessen hohes Tempo mit der Gefahr auftretender Sauerstoffarmut im Kleinhirn und nachfolgender Teilverkalkung der Restzellen.
Das kann sich dann auch in grobmotorischem Fehlverhalten auf Trails mit Wespen äußern wobei da der Guide bei der Wartezeit auf das Nichtauskühlen der Minderjährigen achten muß (Decken u. heiße Getränke mitbringen).  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Freddy41 (19. März 2007)

hi christof
also ich fand das tempo eigentlich nicht zu hoch. 
da wir doch einige pausen dazwischen hatten. 
und die tour an sich war doch richtig gut,auch vom guide optimal eingestellt,da sich anstiege und abfahrten doch recht super im wechsel befanden 
also stelle ich doch einfach die frage , wie schnell fahrt ihr denn normalerweise
so auf euren touren,damit ich mich auf der nächsten tour dann ein wenig darauf einstellen kann.
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. März 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @ Grüner Frosch
> Tut mir Leid aber dem konnt ich jetzt zum Thema unbezahltes guiden in der kurzen Lesezeit nicht viel entnehmen, aber ist ja auch egal. Ich wollt dann nur ma fragen, ob ich dir dann eine Einverständniserklärung, oder was auch immer man da braucht, um dich der Verantwortung zu entbinden bei deiner nächsten Tour mitbringen sollte?



Hi Sebastian,

es ist wirklich nicht angenehm, wenn Du mit Hobby-Kollegen einfach Touren in der Freizeit zusammen fahren möchtest und dabei doch leider auch eventuell aufkommende Haftungsprobleme beachten mußt. 

Ich persönlich habe mir nie Gedanken darüber gemacht und bin erst durch gewisse Beiträge hier im Forum darauf aufmerksam geworden. Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee, wenn ich mich mal wieder auf die Frexxe lege, den Guide (Alleine die offizielle Bezeichnung Guide ist m.E. nach als Freizeitfahrer schon maßlos übertrieben) für irgendetwas haftbar zu machen. Wer MTB-fährt muß mit dem Risiko leben, wer Anderen hinterherfährt, ohne sich Gedanke zu machen und sein Können nicht einschätzen kann, ebenfalls!!!

Aber leider könnte es so sein, wie der Kollege Juchuu schon erwähnte, Du selber hast mit dem Geschehen abgehakt, ein Dritter stachelt Dich doch noch an - und schon geht es los! 

Ich persönlich glaube, mit allen Kollegen und Kolleginnen, die ich bisher auf den Touren kennenlernen durfte, gibt es in dieser Hinsicht überhaupt keine Probleme. Die sind alle lieb und brav 

Aaaber, daher ist es mir einfach lieber, besonders bei den nächsten Ahrtouren, daß Du/Ihr mir einfach eine Einverständnisserklärung von Euren Erzeihungsberechtigten mitgeben würdet. Damit ist die Sache geklärt und gut ist.

In diesem Sinne auf hoffentlich weiter gemeinsame Touren, sofern Du auf alte Leute warten möchtest. 

Grüße.


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. März 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> So, was ist denn mit der Verantwortung gegenüber älteren Senioren die ihn evtl. in Schwierigkeiten bringen?
> Z. B. unangemessen hohes Tempo mit der Gefahr auftretender Sauerstoffarmut im Kleinhirn und nachfolgender Teilverkalkung der Restzellen.
> Das kann sich dann auch in grobmotorischem Fehlverhalten auf Trails mit Wespen äußern wobei da der Guide bei der Wartezeit auf das Nichtauskühlen der Minderjährigen achten muß (Decken u. heiße Getränke mitbringen).
> Grüsse Christof



Ich habe es leider nicht mitbekommen, daß Du zwischendurch unbedingt noch ein paar Bäume fällen wolltest!    Hättest mal was gesagt, würde ich doch meine Stihl mitnehmen (Am besten Eichen und Buchen).
In der Wartezeit haben wir uns über alte Leute unterhalten, die trotz Ihren hohen Alters unbedingt gefährliche Trails fahren wollen und welche Konsequenzen das haben könnte, daher fand ich Deinen praktischen Teil ganz angebracht!  





Freddy41 schrieb:


> hi christof
> also ich fand das tempo eigentlich nicht zu hoch.
> da wir doch einige pausen dazwischen hatten.
> und die tour an sich war doch richtig gut,auch vom guide optimal eingestellt,da sich anstiege und abfahrten doch recht super im wechsel befanden
> ...



Ich bin zwar nicht Christof, antworte aber trotzdem:

Ihr da vorne habt das Tempo ja schon hoch gehalten, zu hoch war es bestimmt nicht, aber mit Anfangs 11 Leuten ist es einfach immer etwas langsamer als in einer kleinen Gruppe. Auf den Trails haben dafür Andere mal warten dürfen  

Tempomäßig sind wir durchschnittlich unterwegs gewesen, etwas langsamer wäre meiner Meinung nach auch noch gut gegangen.

Unsere Tempomacher vom TT (+ Giom) waren nicht dabei, sonst hätte es bestimmt mehr Ausscheidungsrennen gegeben.

Daher, paßt schon und bis demnächst einmal


----------



## Freddy41 (19. März 2007)

tschuldigung grüner frosch 
hatte mich mit dem namen geirrt da krampe das gleiche symbol hat 
wie du , und da war ich dann etwas zu voreilig bei der namensvergebung  
bis zu nächsten tour dann 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. März 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne auf hoffentlich weiter gemeinsame Touren, sofern Du auf alte Leute warten möchtest.
> 
> Grüße.



Aber immer doch, wobei mich ja der älteste auch gerne mal an so mancher Rampe in die Schranken wies Und gut das wir das geklärt haben mit dem Unterschreibskram Dann kann ich mich ja bald wieder auf ausgedehnte Salatschüssel Bekuckungen freuen 
Gruß


----------



## Krampe (20. März 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> hi christof
> also ich fand das tempo eigentlich nicht zu hoch.
> da wir doch einige pausen dazwischen hatten.
> und die tour an sich war doch richtig gut,auch vom guide optimal eingestellt,da sich anstiege und abfahrten doch recht super im wechsel befanden
> ...



Hi Friedhelm,
Das Tempo war für mich ok, um die ganze Gruppe ans Ziel zu bringen zu hoch.
Aber wir waren ja nicht zum Spaß da oder?
Normalerweise gibt es ja noch mehr Ausreißversuche und Pausen machen wir bis auf Ausnahmen gar nicht..
Schade das wir nach dem Warmfahren nur noch eine Stunde unterwegs waren. Die Tour hätte ruhig länger sein können...
 Grüsse Christof


----------



## Tomibeck (21. März 2007)

So das vermeindlich in "Arloff verloren gegangene Kind"   Hat jetzt endlich auch wieder ein Bike   . Mit anderen Worten wenn das TTL im Sommer mal wieder in der Gegend  BadM/Steinbach/Euskirchen unterwegs ist werd ich mich auch mal wieder dazu gesellen. Bis dahin heisst es jetzt erstmal  GA1 & GA2 und wie sie alle heißen  . 

mfg 
Tomibeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (28. März 2007)

Zum Thema Wetter:

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das es in letzter Zeit immer von Montags bis Donnerstags schön ist, der Rest der Woche dann nicht mehr so gut 

Zum Thema lange Touren:

Ich persönlich fahre auch manchmal, besonders wenn man mal etwas "schlapper" ist, gerne eine "kleine Runde" mit 40 KM +/- 1000 HM. Aber, für mich ein schönes Beispiel: Auf dem letztjährigem Eifelcross mit dem Herrn Sonntag sind wir auch weit über 100 KM gefahren mit ordentlich HM. Das Ganze ist aber locker zu fahren gewesen, Außnahme war ein Uphillcontest mit Herrn Giom, weil das Grundtempo sehr angenehm war. Also nicht nur Länge/Hm sondern besonders auch das Tempo sind entscheidend für anstrengende oder angenehme Touren.

Dieses versuche ich auf meiner kommenden Samstagstour eben deswegen ruhig zu halten.

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Giom (28. März 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Außnahme war ein Uphillcontest


 
Das Gespräch zu Beginn des Anstiegs war:
Giom: "Boris, willst Du vorbei?"
Frosch: "Ne, ich fahr' gemütlich hinter dir"

war also nicht mal ein Uphillcontest in dem Sinne.

Samstag bin ich nicht dabei, aber Dir und allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß

guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Das Gespräch zu Beginn des Anstiegs war:
> Giom: "Boris, willst Du vorbei?"
> Frosch: "Ne, ich fahr' gemütlich hinter dir"
> 
> ...



Du hast aber vergessen zu sagen, daß ich mit nem 200er Puls hinter Dir hergefahren bin :kotz:


----------



## Krampe (28. März 2007)

Welcome back guillaume,

Bei der laufenden Diskussion um das Wegenutzungsrecht im 7 Gebirge solltest Du Dich einschalten und Dir Deine Strecke an der Löwenburg sichern..

@ TTL on Ice Team,
Ne war datt schön, da sind ja einige Punkte zusammengekommen..
Danke an den ein oder anderen Mitfahrer der das Winterfahren schöner und nicht so dunkel gemacht hat.
Gestern habe ich am Rhein auch das U-Boot (uelito) gesehen oder?
Er kam mir auf dem Rennrad entgegen???(oder optische Täuschung?)
Ich bin mir aber sicher das ich Marco getroffen habe...
Was ein geiles Wetter..... 

Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (29. März 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Welcome back guillaume,
> 
> Bei der laufenden Diskussion um das Wegenutzungsrecht im 7 Gebirge solltest Du Dich einschalten und Dir Deine Strecke an der Löwenburg sichern..



einschalten werde ich mich auf jeden Fall. Ich versuche dafür am Freitag beim Stammtisch zu erscheinen, sonst werde ich den Vorschlag von Spooky nachgehen müssen.
gruss
guillaume


----------



## supasini (30. März 2007)

Hi Boris,
ich werde versuchen, mich von familiären Verpflichtungen freizumachen und am Samstag dabei zu sein - weiß aber noch nicht, ob das klappert. Wenn ja meld ich mich auf jeden Fall noch an! Würde mich freuen (wenn ihr mich mitnehmt - aber Tempo "ruhig" hört sich gut an, wenn nicht der kleine Franzose der Maßstab ist!)
lg, martin


----------



## Giom (30. März 2007)

Keine Angst Martin, erstens, ich bin morgen nicht dabei, zweitens, möchte ich Dir darauf aufmerksam machen, daß ich zwar in Anstiegen gerne mein eigenes Tempo durchziehen mag, jedoch bei den Pausen nie dränge und nie frage "wann können wir denn wieder los?" oder so. Das Überlasse ich immer dem Guide. Wenn im Anstieg ein Hüfttier namens Güner Frosch sich vornimmt hinter mir _gemütlich mit 200er Puls_ zu fahren... seine Sache.
Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß
gruß
guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. März 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Boris,
> ich werde versuchen, mich von familiären Verpflichtungen freizumachen und am Samstag dabei zu sein - weiß aber noch nicht, ob das klappert. Wenn ja meld ich mich auf jeden Fall noch an! Würde mich freuen (wenn ihr mich mitnehmt - aber Tempo "ruhig" hört sich gut an, wenn nicht der kleine Franzose der Maßstab ist!)
> lg, martin



Hi Martin,

darf wird schon klappen (mit dem Tempo und dem Freimachen) 

Grüße

Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ..... Wenn im Anstieg ein Hüfttier namens Güner Frosch sich vornimmt hinter mir _gemütlich mit 200er Puls_ zu fahren... seine Sache.
> gruß
> guillaume



Ich glaube, mittlerweile brauche ich schon einen 250er Puls, um gemütlich hinter Dir herfahren zu dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. März 2007)

so, ich bin dabei. Aber kann das sein, Boris, dass du das Tempo raufgesetzt hast? Nützt dich nix! (Worte sind nur tönendes Erz... 1 Kor 13,1)


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. März 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> so, ich bin dabei. Aber kann das sein, Boris, dass du das Tempo raufgesetzt hast? Nützt dich nix! (Worte sind nur tönendes Erz... 1 Kor 13,1)



Nee, dat wird schon ne ruhige Runde werden 

Bis morgen.


----------



## Krampe (31. März 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Nee, dat wird schon ne ruhige Runde werden
> 
> Bis morgen.



Ok, die Einteilung nach Int. Leistungsvermögen d.h. Schnitt von
 unter 25km/h .
Es wird also nur an den Anstiegen kritisch :kotz:
Ich werde morgen mal den ultimativen Reifen ausprobieren, der rollt von alleine den Berg rauf..
Grüsse Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. März 2007)

Entschuldigungdas es heute nicht mit den geplanten HM geklappt hat  Aber der Stock und mein Schaltwerk hatten sich einfach nicht lieb 

Danke für die nette Unterhaltung auf der Tour, bis demnächst 

Grüße

Boris


----------



## superalu (31. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Mitfahrer,
nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne Tour Boris , auch wenn es mit den 2 THm nichts geworden ist . Beim nächsten Mal machen wir dann halt 3 THm zum Ausgleich und essen nach jeden THm ein Stück Kuchen .
Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag, Walter


----------



## supasini (31. März 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Keine Angst Martin, erstens, ich bin morgen nicht dabei, zweitens, möchte ich Dir darauf aufmerksam machen, daß ich zwar in Anstiegen gerne mein eigenes Tempo durchziehen mag, jedoch bei den Pausen nie dränge und nie frage "wann können wir denn wieder los?" oder so. Das Überlasse ich immer dem Guide. Wenn im Anstieg ein Hüfttier namens Güner Frosch sich vornimmt hinter mir _gemütlich mit 200er Puls_ zu fahren... seine Sache.
> Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß
> gruß
> guillaume



den Spass hatten wir! Giom, das war nicht böse gemeint, ich habe mich von dir nie gedrängt gefühlt und kann mich auch an viele nette Unterhaltungen und Nebeneinanderfahren erinnnern... 
Sehr schön ist das "Hüfttier" - ich habe lange überlegt, wen du damit wohl meinst, da der Frosch nicht viel auf den Hüften hat... aber irgendwann habe ich es geschnallt: du meinst ein "Hüpftier" 
@ Boris alias Hüfttier: danke für die schöne Tour und die besorgten Fragen, "Martin, geht's noch?" - Ja, die ersten 1kHm meist, dann wird's härter - zum Glück nicht nur für mich alleine, wenn ich mich auch alleine in eurem Schatten vergnügen durfte und euch so zu vielen willkommenen Sonderpäuschen verholfen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (1. April 2007)

Danke nochmal für die schöne Tour Boris. 

Das war ja ein guter Test für den TTL- Reifen weil alles dabei war:
Waldwege, Trails, Straße und das in allen Zuständen: trocken , matschig, und sonst wie..
Auch diverse Roll- und Beschleunigungstests wurden absolviert und bestanden..
Mein Fazit: Der Reifen kann mehr als ich  und ist richtig schnell.
Idealerweise passt er auch perfekt zum Teamnamen, ist also quasi ein muß..
Also gerne wieder mit den netten Mitfahren und natürlich dem TTL.
So, jetzt steht die Brohltal ctf an.
Ich werde sie alle niederbrennen!!!!!!!! :grin:
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> ...So, jetzt steht die Brohltal ctf an.
> Ich werde sie alle niederbrennen!!!!!!!!


...dann hast du den Sinn einer CTF nicht ganz erfasst...


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. April 2007)

superalu schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitfahrer,
> nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne Tour Boris , auch wenn es mit den 2 THm nichts geworden ist . Beim nächsten Mal machen wir dann halt 3 THm zum Ausgleich und essen nach jeden THm ein Stück Kuchen .
> Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag, Walter



Da können wir die fehlenden 175 ja bei der nächsten Tour oben drauf legen, quasi als Garantiereparatur , zumindest die Km entsprachen der Vorgabe!


----------



## supasini (1. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ok, die Einteilung nach Int. Leistungsvermögen d.h. Schnitt von
> unter 25km/h .
> Es wird also nur an den Anstiegen kritisch :kotz:
> Ich werde morgen mal den ultimativen Reifen ausprobieren, der rollt von alleine den Berg rauf..
> Grüsse Christof



das mit dem Schnitt hat beim mir nicht ganz hingehauen, ich hatte einen von 25,8 km/dh















dh - Doppelstunde


----------



## Krampe (1. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...dann hast du den Sinn einer CTF nicht ganz erfasst...


Wieso?
Da gibt es doch Startnummern! Also gibt es einen Start und ein Ziel, dazwischen ist halt Rennen oder?
Ich habe zur Sicherheit mal keinen vorbeigelassen und den Rest niedergebrannt, man weiß ja nie..
Die TTL -Reifen haben sich gut gehalten (der TTL - Fahrer auch).
Zur Siegerehrung bin ich nicht geblieben weil ich sowieso schon zuviele Pokale im Keller habe..
Aber im Ernst: Eine Superveranstaltung, geiles Wetter, schöne Gegend :thumb up:
Jetzt mache ich das was ich das ganze Wochenende schon machen wollte: 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (1. April 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> das mit dem Schnitt hat beim mir nicht ganz hingehauen, ich hatte einen von 25,8 km/dh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Du kannst ja noch beim nächsten Mal daran arbeiten wenn der Frosch seine Drohung einlöst.
Aber wahrscheinlich er dann auch kämpfen weil er 20 Ersatzschaltaugen im Gepäck hat..


----------



## Giom (1. April 2007)

@Krampe
warst du auch dort? dann haben wir uns verpasst.
Das war in der Tat alles prima organisiert, alles super geschildert, nix zu sagen
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Uplooser (1. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> @Krampe
> warst du auch dort? dann haben wir uns verpasst.
> Das war in der Tat alles prima organisiert, alles super geschildert, nix zu sagen
> gruß
> guillaume



Ich mein Du hast ihn getunnelt.


----------



## Krampe (1. April 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ich mein Du hast ihn getunnelt.



Nix mit Tunneln, durch die Staubwolke ist keiner durchgekommen 
und vorne hatte ich Eis am Bike vom Wind shield..


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. April 2007)

Hi Kollega´s,

was ist hier los, am Karfreitag keine Tour?   Nix - gar Nix - überhauptnix!!! 

Wo sind unsere Gebieter? Herr Sonntag(Herr der Eifelqu(äl)erer), die Herren aus dem 7GB, Wupperberge, Linzer Ecke u.s.w. Keiner Lust, am Freitag irgendwo eine schöne Tour anzubieten! 

Los los, Freitag soll es ja auch wieder schön und warm werden  

Wenn keiner will, gibts halt eine Explorer-Tour durch das obere Ahrtal ab Schuld, Armutsbach, Aremberg u.s.w. Wer kennt sich in dieser Ecke aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (3. April 2007)

Werde Freitag voraussichtlich 'ne kleine Tour durch den Ruhrpott drehen
So ungefähr zwischen Duisburg und Dortmund.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2007)

Ich bin leider von alten Mopedfreunden zur motorlosen zweirädrigen Fortbewegung in den Pfälzer Wald eingeladen worden. Tut mir eeeecht leid.


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Werde Freitag voraussichtlich 'ne kleine Tour durch den Ruhrpott drehen
> So ungefähr zwischen Duisburg und Dortmund.
> gruß
> guillaume



Da kann man doch nicht 320 HM am Stück fahren!  



on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich bin leider von alten Mopedfreunden zur motorlosen zweirädrigen Fortbewegung in den Pfälzer Wald eingeladen worden. Tut mir eeeecht leid.



Da kann man bestimmt 320 HM am Stück fahren, und schön ist es da auch noch!!  

Wünche Euch vieel Spaß


----------



## supasini (4. April 2007)

gehe morgen, Gründonnerstag, mit meinem Bruder vermutlich im Ahrtal rocken - bei Interesse könnte ich genaue Startzeit und Startort noch posten. vermutlich Altenahr und irgendwann am Vormittag, 4-5 Std.. Viele Hm, wenig km, niedriges Tempo, möglichst hoher Trail-Anteil. Also: Fahrtechnik erforderlich, Kondition darf schwächeln 
lg, martin


----------



## Giom (4. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Da kann man doch nicht 320 HM am Stück fahren!


 
ich fahre die von Mountainbike magazin beschriebene Route. Anscheinend insg. 130km/3200hm am Tag. Bin mal auf die Route gespannt.


----------



## monsterchen (4. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ich fahre die von Mountainbike magazin beschriebene Route. Anscheinend insg. 130km/3200hm am Tag. Bin mal auf die Route gespannt.



Hey Giom!

Wenn die Route richtig gut ist, kann man das ja vielleicht irgentwann mal wiederholen. Wünsche dir viel Spaß!!!!! 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. April 2007)

Hier geht es zu einer fast sommerlichen Karfreitag-Tour. Geplant ist die 

*MTB-Route Nr. 6 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel*.​ 
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz der Feuerwache in Bad-Münstereifel-Schönau. Eiersuche oder Passionsspiele während der Tour sind nicht vorgesehen, evtl. Freiwillige werden um kurzfristige Meldung gebeten  .


----------



## Montana (6. April 2007)

Die KFLer kommen  zumindest zu dritt (hama687,Sunnybubbles und Montana)  

Bis gleich 
_
Guido _






Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hier geht es zu einer fast sommerlichen Karfreitag-Tour. Geplant ist die
> 
> *MTB-Route Nr. 6 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel*.​
> Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz der Feuerwache in Bad-Münstereifel-Schönau. Eiersuche oder Passionsspiele während der Tour sind nicht vorgesehen, evtl. Freiwillige werden um kurzfristige Meldung gebeten  .


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. April 2007)

Also insgesamt derzeit schon fünf  .... trotz fast echtem "last minute"  ... das ist schon die Mitnahme des Fotoapparates wert  !

Petrus, obwohl doch eigentlich heute mit Feierlichkeiten befaßt, läßt uns auch nicht im Stich: Volle Lotte Sonnääää, 15 Grad im Schatten, Tendenz steigend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (6. April 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Also insgesamt derzeit schon fünf  .... trotz fast echtem "last minute"  ... das ist schon die Mitnahme des Fotoapparates wert  !
> 
> Petrus, obwohl doch eigentlich heute mit Feierlichkeiten befaßt, läßt uns auch nicht im Stich: Volle Lotte Sonnääää, 15 Grad im Schatten, Tendenz steigend!



Hi Helmut, da hättest du besser gestern schon etwas geschrieben, aber das ist ja wohl unser Pesch 

Der Herr Krampe und meinereiner sind heute den ganzen Tag in dieser und Deiner Gegend rumgedüst, dabei haben wir zu sehen bekommen:
Tomburg
Todenfeld
Maulbach
Ein feiner Trail, den Du uns mal gezeigt hast, etwas Abweichend von der MTB-Route 
Houverather Bach
Trail an den Wochenendhäusern 
Radoteleskop
Hochtürmer incl. 30 Minuten Exploreranteil mit 2 unfreiwilligen Abgängen ist aber jut jegange.
Wespentrail 
Radioteleskop
Jägerhäuschen
Decke Thönnes
BAMÜ
Nöthen
So nen kleinen Stausee
Michelsberg - Kapelle
Dicke Thönnes 
Steinbach
Loch
Kurtenberg
Tomburg

War ne sehr feine Runde mit feinstem Sonnenschein und staubtrocken, bis auf zwei klitzkleine Stellen, die uns aber etwas zu schaffen machten.

Bis demnächst hoffentlich einmal.

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Helmut, da hättest du besser gestern schon etwas geschrieben, aber das ist ja wohl unser Pesch ...


 
Die Idee wurde erst diese Nacht in Kooperation mit Guido (Montana) geboren, war also etwas kurzfristig. Allerdings habt Ihr ja auch ein nettes Töurchen gemacht, beeindruckend, wie Du immer die Trails so behälst....  .

*Zur heutigen Tour, der Bad Münstereifeler MTB-Route Nr. 6: *

*"Über den Kopnück zur Erftquelle und zurück". *​ 
Nachdem ich am Startpunkt ein paar Aussagen eines vagabundierenden Trekkingfahrradgreises zu Ohren bekam ("die leistungsfähigsten Radfahrer sind leichtgebaute, kleine Kerle, nicht die Kräftigen" - Frechheit!) trudelten Montana und mit ihm im Gefolge Kerstin (Sunny bubbles) und Alex (Hama) ein. 






Der avisierte 5. Mann blieb auch innerhalb des akademischen Warteviertels wohl lieber in seiner heimatlichen Kolonne und ward nicht gesehen.

Der Weg führte uns vom Startort Schönau schnell über die österlich vielbefahrene Landstraße auf die andere Talseite Richtung Mahlberg. Gut 200 Höhenmeter und über 4 km Steigung am Stück ließen die Muskeln schnell warm werden. Leider war die Kapelle auf dem Michelsberg noch nicht geöffnet, als Neuheit konnte jedoch ein "Eifelblick" (Aussichtspunkt) präsentiert werden.







Das äußerst bikerfreundliche Wetter ließ uns - für Eifeler Verhältnisse - doch recht viele andere Sportler, auch mit MTB, treffen. Matsch war hin und wieder noch Wegbegleiter, aber glücklicherweise kein Dauerzustand mehr.

Ein kulturelles Highlight durfte diesmal auch nicht fehlen und wurde in Form der eiskalten Erftquelle geboten.






Zum Schluss bleibt nur noch die obligatorische Pannenstatistik (1 Platter und sonst nur Kleinkram) und, unbedingt, die beeindruckende Fahrstärke von Kerstin zu nennen. Wird Zeit, dass das TTL wieder einmal Verhandlungen mit dem KFL-Team bezüglich Personalüberführung führt (haben wir da nicht noch Ersatzansprüche.....?) .

Weitere Fotos finden sich im zugehörigen Album http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/16940.

Es hat mir dank der angenehmen und netten Begleitung heute wieder einmal richtig Spaß gemacht  .


----------



## Giom (6. April 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hey Giom!
> 
> Wenn die Route richtig gut ist, kann man das ja vielleicht irgentwann mal wiederholen. Wünsche dir viel Spaß!!!!!
> 
> ...



Die route ist gut, aber wegen dem sturm alle 20m Bäume quer durch den weg. Ab der Hälfte hatten wir langsam keine lust mehr und sind an der ruhr entlang locker zurückgeradelt. Frühstens september würde ich es wieder machen, mit der hoffnung dass die wege geräumt sind.
gruss
guillaume


----------



## hama687 (7. April 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Die Idee wurde erst diese Nacht in Kooperation mit Guido (Montana) geboren, war also etwas kurzfristig. Allerdings habt Ihr ja auch ein nettes Töurchen gemacht, beeindruckend, wie Du immer die Trails so behälst....  .
> 
> *Zur heutigen Tour, der Bad Münstereifeler MTB-Route Nr. 6: *
> 
> ...



klasse berricht und danke für die tour wo sind die einzel Bilder  ich möchte den turm sehn


----------



## Montana (7. April 2007)

Ich möchte mich dann auch ganz herzlich bei unserem Organisator, guide und damit auch Fremdenführer Helmut aka Eifelwolf bedanken. Das war mal wieder eine gewohnt souveräne lustige unterhaltsame Tour durch wunderschöne abwechslungsreiche Eifellandschaften. Alles wurde erstklassig moderiert  und beeindruckend sicher geführt trotz fehlender GPS - Route und stellenweise fehlender Beschilderung. Sehr gerne wieder 

Nur dat Kerstin   dat behalten  wir ... wir _(das KLF -Team_ ) haben euch ein vor einiger Zeit einen Mann abgestellt ... das muss reichen  

Grüße in die Eifel und bis demnächst dort oder hier bei uns im Königsforst.

Guido



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Zur heutigen Tour, der Bad Münstereifeler MTB-Route Nr. 6: *
> 
> *"Über den Kopnück zur Erftquelle und zurück". *​
> ......
> ...


----------



## Krampe (7. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Helmut, da hättest du besser gestern schon etwas geschrieben, aber das ist ja wohl unser Pesch
> 
> Der Herr Krampe und meinereiner sind heute den ganzen Tag in dieser und Deiner Gegend rumgedüst, dabei haben wir zu sehen bekommen:
> Tomburg
> ...



Was meinst Du damit Boris?
Nachdem Du Dich auch abgelegt hast (mit Michelin) musste ich wenigstens die Reifen nicht verschrotten (wegen Griplosigkeit).
Mir hat die Stelle nicht zu schaffen gemacht. Das ging so schnell, ich musste einfach nur den Lenker loslassen 
Vielleicht war`s ja auch die Supergabel von Man... (keine Werbung) ..
Top Tour , eine so genannte "Best of Eifel I " würde ich sagen..
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (7. April 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hier geht es zu einer fast sommerlichen Karfreitag-Tour. Geplant ist die
> 
> *MTB-Route Nr. 6 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel*.​
> Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz der Feuerwache in Bad-Münstereifel-Schönau. Eiersuche oder Passionsspiele während der Tour sind nicht vorgesehen, evtl. Freiwillige werden um kurzfristige Meldung gebeten  .



Schade schade, dass der Termin soooooo kurzfristig angesetzt wurde, denn da wäre ich auch gerne mitgefahren.  
Na hoffe mal es kommen in der nächsten Zeit noch mehr solcher Touren die dann auch ein wenig früher bekannt gegeben werden.  

So, dann morgen noch viel Spaß beim Eiersuchen und bis bald mal.


----------



## Tomibeck (7. April 2007)

Aber echt mal da wär icha uch gern mal wieder mit gefahren naja so hab ich mich mit nem Kumpel  im Bereich der Steinbach herumgetrieben *g* war auch ganz lustig


----------



## Sunnybubbles (7. April 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Die Idee wurde erst diese Nacht in Kooperation mit Guido (Montana) geboren, war also etwas kurzfristig. Allerdings habt Ihr ja auch ein nettes Töurchen gemacht, beeindruckend, wie Du immer die Trails so behälst....  .
> 
> *Zur heutigen Tour, der Bad Münstereifeler MTB-Route Nr. 6: *
> 
> ...




hiho, 
auch von mir ein gaaaaanz großes Dankeschön an unseren Rudelführer Eifelwolf   für die wunderschöne Tour durchs Eifeler Niemandsland .Auch wenn ich einmal als "Rotes Teil" degradiert wurde...... 

Mein Rädchen tuts übrigens wieder  Und letztendlich darf ich mir doch hoffentlich selbst aussuchen, bei wem, mit wem und wo ich fahre 
Die nächsten Tage allerdings erstmal gar nicht, da wird fleißig Chemie gepaukt..
Bis demnächst im Kf oder im Eifeler Dschungel.. 
lg
dat Kerstin


----------



## supasini (7. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Helmut, da hättest du besser gestern schon etwas geschrieben, aber das ist ja wohl unser Pesch
> 
> Der Herr Krampe und meinereiner sind heute den ganzen Tag in dieser und Deiner Gegend rumgedüst, dabei haben wir zu sehen bekommen:
> Tomburg
> ...



Hee, Boris - hast du etwa heimlich meinen Computer bzw. GPS gehackt? das entspricht in weiten Teilen der von mir für den Sommer (evtl. 17.6.) geplanten und auf unserer letzten gemeinsamen Tour schon mal avisierten Tour "Transzendenz und Transpiration"! Na egal - die Trails sind so schön, die kann man ja auch mehrmals im Jahr fahren, oder? 

bis übernächste Woche, geh jetz erstmal Schifahrn! 

martin


----------



## Krampe (8. April 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Hee, Boris - hast du etwa heimlich meinen Computer bzw. GPS gehackt? das entspricht in weiten Teilen der von mir für den Sommer (evtl. 17.6.) geplanten und auf unserer letzten gemeinsamen Tour schon mal avisierten Tour "Transzendenz und Transpiration"! Na egal - die Trails sind so schön, die kann man ja auch mehrmals im Jahr fahren, oder?
> 
> bis übernächste Woche, geh jetz erstmal Schifahrn!
> 
> martin


Hi Martin,
Du drohst mit einer Motto - Tour? Solange die Tour nicht "Lack und Leder"heißt..
Nach den ganzen "Best Of" gar nicht so unclever 
Giom könnte diese Idee aufgreifen und eine "Löwenburg- Alzheimer Tour" anbieten. Eine Abwechslungsreiche Strecke hinter der Löwenburg mit ca. 3000Hm 
Viel Spaß bei der Winterverlängerung...
Grüsse Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> ...Giom könnte diese Idee aufgreifen und eine "Löwenburg- Alzheimer Tour" anbieten. Eine Abwechslungsreiche Strecke hinter der Löwenburg mit ca. 3000Hm



Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich kann nicht mehr, bin gerade die Kellertreppe runtergefallen vor laute lachen


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ... bin gerade die Kellertreppe runtergefallen...


...doch wohl nicht wieder mit Beinbruch??  

Jaja, Alzheimer-Mottotour Giom: "Vergessen Sie Raum und Zeit - lockere 3kHm auf abwechlungsreicher Strecke - 10 verschiedene Gipfel und Burgen"


----------



## Giom (8. April 2007)

das 10 mal hintereinander Schmelztal-Löwenburg war um bei Kälte und Regen in kürzerer Zeit auf die 3000hm für nur 70km zu kommen. Aber keine Angst, ein paar andere Strecken kenn ich im Siebengebirge und ich mache das bei dem schönen Wetter nicht mehr. Gestern hab ich mir schon andere schönere Wege ausgesucht, und statt 70km waren es diesmal 98km zwischen Drachenfels und Auge Gottes....natürlich nicht ganz ohne Höhenmeter
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. April 2007)

Danke für die Blumen  .




Günni69 schrieb:


> Schade schade, dass der Termin soooooo kurzfristig angesetzt wurde, denn da wäre ich auch gerne mitgefahren.
> Na hoffe mal es kommen in der nächsten Zeit noch mehr solcher Touren die dann auch ein wenig früher bekannt gegeben werden. ....


 



Tomibeck schrieb:


> Aber echt mal da wär icha uch gern mal wieder mit gefahren ...


 
Hmmmm, wie geschrieben, die Idee wurde über Nacht zusammen mit Guido (Montana) geboren und am Morgen die Einzelheiten ausgearbeitet. Alternative wäre also nicht eine frühere Bekanntmachung, sondern die absolute Geheimhaltung gewesen  .

Nun ja, im Zuge des derzeitigen Modetrends wird es dann wohl meinerseits zukünftig eine _*"Best of timing-Tour"*_ geben  .

Frohes Osterfest und fette Beute an alle - nutzt das schöne Wetterchen lieber für eine staubige Runde statt der Vernichtung von leckeren Schoki-Hasen .


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...doch wohl nicht wieder mit Beinbruch??



Ne. Gott sei Dank nicht 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Jaja, Alzheimer-Mottotour Giom: "Vergessen Sie Raum und Zeit - lockere 3kHm auf abwechlungsreicher Strecke - 10 verschiedene Gipfel und Burgen"



Hört auf, ich kann nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> das 10 mal hintereinander Schmelztal-Löwenburg war um bei Kälte und Regen in kürzerer Zeit auf die 3000hm für nur 70km zu kommen. Aber keine Angst, ein paar andere Strecken kenn ich im Siebengebirge und ich mache das bei dem schönen Wetter nicht mehr. Gestern hab ich mir schon andere schönere Wege ausgesucht, und statt 70km waren es diesmal 98km zwischen Drachenfels und Auge Gottes....natürlich nicht ganz ohne Höhenmeter
> gruß
> guillaume



Hi Giom,

schön das Du so viel Spaß verstehst , bleib weiter so locker wie Du bist  

Aaaaaaaaaaber, in Zukunft solltest Du schon etwas Rücksicht in Bezug auf Geschwindigkeit bei Touren zu den grünen Fröschen nehmen


----------



## Giom (8. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaber, in Zukunft solltest Du schon etwas Rücksicht in Bezug auf Geschwindigkeit bei Touren zu den grünen Fröschen nehmen




nix da, du magst es eh anstrengend


----------



## Spooky (8. April 2007)

Hi,

ist morgen schon irgendwas an Touren in eurer Ecke geplant oder seid ihr alle Eier suchen ????


Grüße
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist morgen schon irgendwas an Touren in eurer Ecke geplant oder seid ihr alle Eier suchen ????
> 
> ...



Hi Spooky,

bin heute morgen bereits um 6:55 auf dem Sattel gesessen und habe das wünderschöne, menschenleere Siebengebirge  bei Sonnenaufgang geniesen dürfen. Kollege Krampe gab mir Windschatten, wir hatten heute nur bis 10:30 Ausgang , daher die Spontanrunde.

Wie sieht es am nächsten Samstag aus, ist da etwas geplant?


----------



## Spooky (9. April 2007)

Nö, hab nix geplant, ... Und Ihr? Ansonsten hätte ich da  vielleicht eine Idee. Da steht doch noch eine Tour vom letzten Jahr aus? Oft besprochen, nie geplant und durchgeführt. 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit einem gewissen Herrn Krampe bezgl. einer PM von vor zwei Wochen (oder so) aus ?



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Spooky,
> 
> bin heute morgen bereits um 6:55 auf dem Sattel gesessen und habe das wünderschöne, menschenleere Siebengebirge  bei Sonnenaufgang geniesen dürfen. Kollege Krampe gab mir Windschatten, wir hatten heute nur bis 10:30 Ausgang , daher die Spontanrunde.
> 
> Wie sieht es am nächsten Samstag aus, ist da etwas geplant?


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Nö, hab nix geplant, ... Und Ihr? Ansonsten hätte ich da  vielleicht eine Idee. Da steht doch noch eine Tour vom letzten Jahr aus? Oft besprochen, nie geplant und durchgeführt.



Hört sich gut an, besonders bei den Wetteraussichten . Wäre dabei, am besten früh morgens. Wie sieht es aus, Termin einstellen?


----------



## Freddy41 (9. April 2007)

@ grüner frosch
wann gibts die nächste ahrtour????????????????????????????????????????????
würde gerne mal eine mitfahren da ich diese leider aussetzen mußte. 
die nächste tour fahr ich dann bestimmt mit wenn sie wieder so singletraillastig 
ist.
gruß friedhelm


----------



## Fungrisu (9. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Spooky,
> 
> Wie sieht es am nächsten Samstag aus, ist da etwas geplant?



Hi Siebengebirgler,
kommt doch nächste Woche Samstag um 14 Uhr an die Fähre Königswinter und dreht mit uns den 7Hiller´s ne schöne Runde durch das Siebengebirge.
Wir tun auch nicht so rasen!
Versprochen  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Spooky (9. April 2007)

Klar früh morgens, wird incl. An- und Abfahrt ja den ganzen Tag dauern. Habe da nur noch ein logistisches Problem ... wer nimmt mich mit  Habe an dem Tag wahrscheinlich kein Auto. Stellst du den Termin rein?



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, besonders bei den Wetteraussichten . Wäre dabei, am besten früh morgens. Wie sieht es aus, Termin einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (10. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Klar früh morgens, wird incl. An- und Abfahrt ja den ganzen Tag dauern. Habe da nur noch ein logistisches Problem ... wer nimmt mich mit  Habe an dem Tag wahrscheinlich kein Auto. Stellst du den Termin rein?



Guckst Du Inbox!


----------



## Spooky (10. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Guckst Du Inbox!



Guckst du selber


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. April 2007)

Wer Samstag noch Langeweile hat: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4341


----------



## on any sunday (10. April 2007)

Mmhhhh, 8:00 Uhr (gähn), Lieserpfad (bekannt), Ostereiertrails im Pfälzer Wald (ausreichend für das ganze Jahr), Motorrad sollte auch wieder bewegt werden. Ich glaube, ich lasses, oder vielleicht doch? Sack.


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mmhhhh, 8:00 Uhr (gähn), Lieserpfad (bekannt), Ostereiertrails im Pfälzer Wald (ausreichend für das ganze Jahr), Motorrad sollte auch wieder bewegt werden. Ich glaube, ich lasses, oder vielleicht doch? Sack.



Schönes Wetter, trockene Trails, ruhiges Tempo, Mittagspause in der Sonne,.....


----------



## Krampe (10. April 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Nö, hab nix geplant, ... Und Ihr? Ansonsten hätte ich da  vielleicht eine Idee. Da steht doch noch eine Tour vom letzten Jahr aus? Oft besprochen, nie geplant und durchgeführt.
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich mit einem gewissen Herrn Krampe bezgl. einer PM von vor zwei Wochen (oder so) aus ?



Was ? Wo ? Wie ?  
Für Alzheimer sind doch andere hier zuständig...
Dann halt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. April 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ grüner frosch
> wann gibts die nächste ahrtour????????????????????????????????????????????
> würde gerne mal eine mitfahren da ich diese leider aussetzen mußte.
> die nächste tour fahr ich dann bestimmt mit wenn sie wieder so singletraillastig
> ...



Gucks du hier

Da gibt es die Trails....und nicht zu knapp


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. April 2007)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ grüner frosch
> wann gibts die nächste ahrtour????????????????????????????????????????????
> würde gerne mal eine mitfahren da ich diese leider aussetzen mußte.
> die nächste tour fahr ich dann bestimmt mit wenn sie wieder so singletraillastig
> ...





Handlampe schrieb:


> Gucks du hier
> 
> Da gibt es die Trails....und nicht zu knapp



Wie Du siehst, ist der nächste Ahrtal-Trailspaß bereits im Programm. Daher zack-zack Anmelden, weil Uwe bestimmt bei 45ten Anmeldung dicht macht!!


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wie Du siehst, ist der nächste Ahrtal-Trailspaß bereits im Programm. Daher zack-zack Anmelden, weil Uwe bestimmt bei 45ten Anmeldung dicht macht!!


Ich hab mich mal eingetragen zum Trail-Massaker. Werde sicher den Aussteig spätestens zu Nr. 18 vollziehen, da wir ja die restlichen Trails erst zur Glühweintour gefahren sind. Momentan kämpfe ich mit mir noch wegen Startzeit. Da klingelt der Wecker um 05.30, könnte fast direkt aufbleiben  
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird. Spaßig wirds auf jeden Fall...


----------



## JürgenK (11. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wer Samstag noch Langeweile hat:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4341



Samstags um 6 Uhr ist mit nie langweilig, da schlafe ich. Wenn ich dann zur Seite gucken sollte habe ich was anderes im Sinn als biken,  ich Ferkel. Biken kann ich später noch.

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. April 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> Samstags um 6 Uhr ist mit nie langweilig, da schlafe ich. Wenn ich dann zur Seite gucken sollte habe ich was anderes im Sinn als biken,  ich Ferkel. Biken kann ich später noch.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß



Paßt doch: Von 6:00 bis 6:xx Spaß, anschließend Bike einpacken und von 8:00 bis 18:00 Spaß haben!


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2007)

JürgenK schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich dann zur Seite gucken sollte habe ich was anderes im Sinn als biken...


...den Wecker an die Wand schmeißen?!...


----------



## on any sunday (12. April 2007)

Melde Team Nitrous für die Lisa an. Mache Homevideos von Lisa , also wascht euch wenigstens, hübsch machen geht ja nicht.  Bis Samschtag Nacht auf dem Autobahnparkplatz. 

Mikele Spielberg

P.S. Habe gerade 2 Stunden Videomaterial vom unbekannten F Weg rund um R in der P gesichtet. Ist dummerweise fast alles sendefähig, da fällt die Wahl schwär.


----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... Mache Homevideos von Lisa ...



...nehmt sie richtig ran, ich will sie stöhnen hören... 

Viel Spaß, "darf" leider auf ne Familienfeier. Beim angeheirateten kölschen Klüngel  hat gerade jemand seine ersten 365 Tage hinter sich... 
Naja, die Lisa läuft ja nicht weg. Vielleicht findet sich nochmal ein Termin.


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Melde Team Nitrous für die Lisa an. Mache Homevideos von Lisa , also wascht euch wenigstens, hübsch machen geht ja nicht.  Bis Samschtag Nacht auf dem Autobahnparkplatz.
> 
> Mikele Spielberg
> 
> P.S. Habe gerade 2 Stunden Videomaterial vom unbekannten F Weg rund um R in der P gesichtet. Ist dummerweise fast alles sendefähig, da fällt die Wahl schwär.



Soll ich meine dursichtige, knallenge Radlerhose anziehen?


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. April 2007)

So Jungs,

freu mich schon auf morgen , ich glaube, das Wetter könnte gut werden!  

Herr Derk hatt mir noch freundlicherweise GPS-Daten für eine Zusatsrunde um Manderscheid überlassen, bin mal gespannt, wie sie wird!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (15. April 2007)

Also ich fand die Runde gestern ähm, top, beat the best of, mit einem im Trailrausch befindlichen Frosch  (4 Trails auf einmal und jetzt? )
Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen nach dem verdienten Weizentropfen war der Plattfuß auf der Rückfahrt von Daun nach Bonn. Dabei bin ich doch gar nicht gefahren..
Warum nicht öfters in der Gegend?
  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Also ich fand die Runde gestern ähm, top, beat the best of, mit einem im Trailrausch befindlichen Frosch  (4 Trails auf einmal und jetzt? )



Und drei konnten wir davon nicht fahren!!!    

Bin heute irgendwie immer noch so ein kleines bischen im Rausch 
Wird wahrscheinlich so eine Kombination von Trailrausch und Alkoholrausch sein 

Nächstes mal wird andersherum gefahren, erst den Rad-Weg und zurück den Lieserpfad  Natürlich mit der Zusatzrunde um Manderscheid, aber in gewohnter Richtung. 

Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Nächstes mal wird andersherum gefahren


Nachdem letztes Jahr die Lieserveranstaltung sich auf Leopardenfrank und mich beschränkte, könnte man - nachdem die Herrschaften Blut geleckt haben - ja vielleicht doch noch mal ein Eventwochenende auf die Beine stellen? Vielleicht sogar einen Tag trailen und einen Tag Asphalt?

@Krampe
Du und dein Weizen, tz, tz, tz. Rund um Daun wird doch auch ein sehr schönes unfiltriertes Eifellandbier kredenzt. Mußte unbedingt probieren...


----------



## on any sunday (15. April 2007)

Hallo werte Lisa Verehrer.

War eine feine Runde bei bestem Wetter in bester Gesellschaft über die Lisa, aber anscheinend war der Guide etwas übermotiviert.  Hätte auf dem eigentlichen Pfad ruhig etwas weniger hektisch sein können, ist aber natürlich mein rein subjektiver Eindruck.   Die bewegten Bilder sind noch nicht gesichtet, nur in die Fahrt vom Dronke Turm habe ich einen Blick geworfen, sah ganz gut aus.

Eine Wiederholung ist sicherlich unverzichtbar, für mich ist der Rad Weg aber auf jeden Fall verzichtbar, finde ich auf breiten Reifen reichlich öde, höchstens nochmal mit dem Rennrad. 

Kartenmäßig gibts es reichlich Alternativen, was die Tour wohl um ca. eine Stunde verlängert, kilometermäßig schätzungsweise 15 km und 400 Hm mehr. Die Fahrtrichtung wäre egal, Lisa rückwärts ist bestimmt auch fein.

Zum lockeren Ausradeln ist heute das Team Scott und eine gewisser Manni mit Kumpanen, Spookys WP Abschlußtour im Sommer abgefahren. War sehr schön durch zum Teil unbekannte Gefilde. 

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo werte Lisa Verehrer.
> 
> War eine feine Runde bei bestem Wetter in bester Gesellschaft über die Lisa, aber anscheinend war der Guide etwas übermotiviert.  Hätte auf dem eigentlichen Pfad ruhig etwas weniger hektisch sein können, ist aber natürlich mein rein subjektiver Eindruck.   Die bewegten Bilder sind noch nicht gesichtet, nur in die Fahrt vom Dronke Turm habe ich einen Blick geworfen, sah ganz gut aus.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,

ich habe doch die ganze Zeit den Floh gesucht, äh flow meinte ich natürlich Außerdem ist doch der Geist aus dem Siebengebirge hinter mir gewesen  

Der Radweg hatte sich als ziemlich laaaaaaaaaaaaangwierig herausgestellt, jede Alternative ist willkommen. 

Daher finde ich es begrüßungswert, wenn die Wunden etwas verheilt sind, das Ganze zu wiederholen, gerne mit den von Dir vorgeschlagenen Alternativen.  
Natürlich mit etwas mehr genuß Tempo


----------



## Giom (16. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Natürlich mit etwas mehr *genuß Tempo*



wie definierst du das?


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wie definierst du das?



So, das man die Sachen um den Trail herum noch wahrnehmen kann


----------



## Krampe (16. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wie definierst du das?



So wie den Trail den wir gestern nach der Mittagspause an der Sieg gefahren sind...
Mein Puls lag glaube ich den ganzen Trail lang nicht unter 170 beat/min und das ist für einen alten Mann ganz schön viel...
Zum Glück habe ich keinen Baum erwischt..
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. April 2007)

Da waren ja auch keine Wespen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky L. (16. April 2007)

Ich hab´mit meinem Bruder am falschen "Parkplatz an der Autobahn" gewartet, (au Mann ich Depp!) wir sind dann mit Sebastian alias Masif Centralier zu den "Seven Hills" mitgefahren.
Naja beim nächsten mal gucke ich was genauer auf die Karte!


----------



## Krampe (16. April 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Da waren ja auch keine Wespen



Genau, gute Idee..
den Wespentrail in dem Tempo, eine neue Dimension 
Dann wäre ich beim vorletzten Mal auch nicht in dem Gesträuch steckengeblieben sondern durchgefahren..


----------



## Enrgy (16. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Genau, gute Idee..
> den Wespentrail in dem Tempo, eine neue Dimension
> Dann wäre ich beim vorletzten Mal auch nicht in dem Gesträuch steckengeblieben sondern durchgefahren..



Dann ist dein Puls aber unten ganz schnell auf Null und bleibt da auch....


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2007)

Was für ein Tag



*.....was für eine gähnende Langeweile:*

....gähnendes Blau über uns, keine Wolke am Himmel zu entdecken - strahlender Sonnenschein.....was für eine Tristess.

....und dann null Abwechslung bei der Tour: Ständig diese handtuchschmalen Pfade direkt am Hang entlang. Links und rechts nur blühende Natur, ständig eingebettet in diese kitschigen Felsformationen

Und dann das Allerschlimmste: Kilometerlanges dahintrailen ohne nur einen Blick auf irgendwelche menschliche Zivilisation zu erhalten: *BOAH*....wie langweilig.

Von der Rückfahrt möchte ich jetzt erst garnicht berichten.


Gut, da mir gerade ein wenig langweilig ist, werd ich dann doch einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.

Vorweg: Der Cheffrosch hatte vorher ausdrücklich eine Bedingung gestellt:
*HELMPFLICHT !*

Diese Bedingung wurde dann auch direkt Stefan zum Opfer, da er den selbigen zu Hause vergessen hatte. Da der Treffpunkt aber glücklicherweise schon in Grafschaft lag, konnte das Problem mit einer kleinen Rückfahrt nach Bonn behoben werden. 

Der Rest der Truppe setzte sich dann schonmal in Richtung Daun in Bewegung.


Am Gemünder Maar angekommen, setzte Boris die oben genannte Bedingung bei sich selber Perfekt um:






*Niemals ohne Helm*

Bei anderen Mitfahrern wollte das Modell : UVEX Pickelhaube nicht ganz so perfekt auf den Kopf passen:







Da die Truppe noch nicht ganz kompett war und wir noch auf Stefan und Marco warten mussten, ließ sich der Rest von mir überzeugen, vorher mal kurz zum Dronketurm zu fahren. Nagut, hatte ich doch ganz vergessen, dass es  150 Höhenmeter mit einer netten Steigung auf einer Skipiste bis zum Turm zu bewältigen gab.
Zur Belohnung gab es aber dann einen herrlich flohigen Trail wieder hinunter zum Parkplatz.
Hier hatte sich dann auch der Rest der Truppe eingefunden:






V.l.: Marco (@spooky); Boris (@grüner Frosch); Christof (@Krampe); Uli (@hummok); Michael (@on any sunday); Stefan (@irieblue); Uwe (@Handlampe)

Ja, und ab jetzt gibt es nicht mehr viel zu berichten:

Anfangs noch über breitere Wege folgten wir nun der Lieser talauswärts.
Oft wurde der reißende Strom auf merkwürdigen Holzkonstruktionen überquert






Und kurz vor Manderscheid wurde es dann richtig interessant.





_Hier im Bild der schräge Marco auf einem der zahllosen menschenleeren Trails._





_Unser Kamerakind Michael vor der Oberburg in Manderscheid._

In Manderscheid wurde dann die kleine Zusatzschleife von Derk mit in das Programm integriert.
Hier noch einen herzlichen Dank an Derk für die GPS Daten dieser wirklich feinen Trailschleife.

Einige Impressionen:















Vorenthalten möchte ich nicht das perfekt abgepasste Photo von meiner Wenigkeit:






Danke an den  Fotografen, der hier nicht genannt werden möchte, der hier versucht hat mich aus der Froschperspektive zu belichten.






Auch auf der Zusatzschleife entstanden: Alfterer ropp oder raff

Wieder auf dem Lieserpfad folgten nun schon wieder diese üblich herrlichen Pfade:






Einige davon auch ziemlich übel beran, sodas dann auch einige Schiebepassagen mit dabei waren.
Selbst, als wir einmal eine Markierung verpasst hatten und kurz aus dem Tal komplett hinaus gefahren sind, waren selbst hier oben keine Spuren menschlicher Zivilisation zu erkennen: Wohl eine absolute Ausnahme in Deutschland, aber auch sicher ein Zufall, das kein Dorf zu sehen war:






Weiter ging es dann natürlich Trailmäßig wieder zurück an die Lieser:


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2007)

Abwechselnd gab es dann auch die ein oder andere Fahrt auf staubtrockenen schönen breiten Wegen:






An der alten Pleiner Mühle war dann fast der Scheitelpunkt der Tour erreicht und es wurde ausgiebig bei Eifeler Spezialitäten pausiert.
Taktisch sehr clever ereignete sich hier auch die einzige Panne der Tour. 
So durfte dann Stefan seinen hinterer Reifen flicken während der Rest Eifeler Kartoffelkuchen schlemmte und Radler zischte und sich an den tiefen Einblicken der äussert netten Bedienungen ergötzte.

Nach der Rast folgte noch ein kurzes Stück auf dem Lieser Wanderpfad, bevor es kurz vor Wittlich nun auf die Rückreise über den Maare-Mosel Radweg ging.

Komplett asphaltiert verläuft dieser Radweg auf einer stillgelegten Bahnstrecke zurück nach Daun. 
Klar, mit dem MTB nicht das Aufregenste, aber durch diverse Tunnel und über Brücken verlaufend ohne jeglichen Autoverkehr hat diese Srecke auch einen gewissen Reiz:






Das Problem war , das die Strecke in unser Richtung hauptsächlich nur anstieg, natürlich nicht steil, aber halt stetig...und das war dann schon ein wenig zermürbend.

Kurz vor Daun konnte ich noch einmal ein wenig von meinen Streckenkenntnissen des Vulkanbikemarathon profitieren und so verlief der Rest der Strecke  vorbei an diversen Maaren:











...mit abschließendem Downhill am Kraterrand und kurzer Kyrilltragepassage wieder zurück zum Lieserpfad.

Am Parkplatz angekommen konnte dann auf einen phantastischen Biketag im kleinen Waldcafe angestoßen werden.


----------



## Günni69 (17. April 2007)

Klasse Bericht und schöne Bilder.  

PS.:Wenn ich mal groß bin fahre ich da auch mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (17. April 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal groß bin fahre ich da auch mal mit.



manchmal nehmen die auch kleine mit... zum drüber lachen
Schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht
und Uwe pannenfrei durchgefahren? Das wird was

gruss
guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. April 2007)

Danke für den tollen Bericht  Könnte direkt wieder los fahren


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> manchmal nehmen die auch kleine mit... zum drüber lachen
> Schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht
> und Uwe pannenfrei durchgefahren? Das wird was
> 
> ...



Ja, Uwe ist pannnefrei durchgefahren - uuups, nicht so ganz, er mußte nur einmal die Kurbel anziehen .


----------



## Krampe (17. April 2007)

Schöner Bericht Uwe 
Gruß Christof


----------



## hummock (18. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

Schöne Tour,schöner Bericht

*mehr davon* 

MfG
Uli


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. April 2007)

Tach,
Ich hab mir heute,(Oh große Errungenschaft)  endlich Klickies zugelegt, nun wenn ich mit dem Fuß abrolle, kommen die Cleats auf den Boden. Nun frag ich mich, ob das normal ist??? Die verschleißen dann doch bestimmt sehr schnell. 
Was meint ihr so dazu?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Giom (18. April 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Tach,
> Ich hab mir heute,(Oh große Errungenschaft)  endlich Klickies zugelegt, nun wenn ich mit dem Fuß abrolle, kommen die Cleats auf den Boden. Nun frag ich mich, ob das normal ist??? Die verschleißen dann doch bestimmt sehr schnell.
> Was meint ihr so dazu?
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Rennradschuhe?
wenn es nur leicht auf dem boden kommt, kein Thema, das ist normal. Meistens sind Tragepassage eh nicht asphaltiert.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Krampe (18. April 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Tach,
> Ich hab mir heute,(Oh große Errungenschaft)  endlich Klickies zugelegt, nun wenn ich mit dem Fuß abrolle, kommen die Cleats auf den Boden. Nun frag ich mich, ob das normal ist??? Die verschleißen dann doch bestimmt sehr schnell.
> Was meint ihr so dazu?
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Die sind ja auch zum Fahren gedacht, nicht zum Laufen..
Gruß Christof


----------



## supasini (18. April 2007)

das hängt auch von den klickies und den schuhen ab. so bauen z.b. shimano flacher als die alten ritcheys, der shimano sh-mt 90 mit shimano-cleats hat bei mir keine bodenberührung, vorher hat's immer etwas geklappert...
die cleats verschleißen aber an anderen stellen als da, wo sie den boden berühren - außer, du lässt die schuhe ab sofort den ganzen tag an!
also: passt schon


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. April 2007)

@Giom
Hahaha franz. Humor, was? 

Also schließe ich völlig normal.
Danke für die überraschend schnellen Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (18. April 2007)

So ihr schönen Printen...,
Was ist den am Wochenende mit ner schönen Tour?
Oder gibt`'s ne CTF oder was ? 

Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (18. April 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @Giom
> Hahaha franz. Humor, was?
> 
> Also schließe ich völlig normal.
> Danke für die überraschend schnellen Antworten



Frag ihn mal was Franzosen über Belgier und ihre Kreisel denken...


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2007)

An alle Lisa Liebhaber!

So, hier ist ein kleiner Trailer von Lisas Homevideo, teilweise mit Originalton, also die Boxen aufdrehen. Qualität sevenmäßig nicht so toll, aber bei viel Langeweile bastel ich eine DVD mit einstündigen Trailspaß.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Spooky (19. April 2007)

Ich soll dir von meinem Chef ausrichten, du sollst nicht so lange Videos während den Arbeitszeiten online stellen.    

Goiles Video !!!


Grüße
Marco



on any sunday schrieb:


> An alle Lisa Liebhaber!
> 
> So, hier ist ein kleiner Trailer von Lisas Homevideo, teilweise mit Originalton, also die Boxen aufdrehen. Qualität sevenmäßig nicht so toll, aber bei viel Langeweile bastel ich eine DVD mit einstündigen Trailspaß.
> 
> ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. April 2007)

Mußt Du uns immer so quälen!!!  

Super Video, das werde ich mir als Opa bestimmt immer wieder ansehen


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> So ihr schönen Printen...,
> Was ist den am Wochenende mit ner schönen Tour?
> Oder gibt`'s ne CTF oder was ?
> 
> Grüsse Christof



Wie wäre es hiermit?  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4395


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. April 2007)

Kleine Junge mit würfelförmigem Fahrrad sucht Mitfahrgelegenheit zur Tour des krötenähnlichen Tiers aus dem Raum Meckenhei, Rheinbach, Bonn


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. April 2007)

*Einladung zur*​ 






*-Tour *​ 
*("für jeden etwas") am 01. Mai 2007 (Feiertag) durch die sommerliche nähere Umgebung der Wolfshöhle in der nördlichen Waldeifel: Nach einer Einrollstrecke folgen liebliche Trails, die Länge der anschließenden Abschluss-Strecke kann variiert werden. Ebenso ist auf Wunsch ein gemeinsamer **Abschluss(trunk) möglich.*


*Durch die Variationsmöglichkeiten wird sich die Tour irgendwo bei 40 - 70 km einpendeln.*

*Gemütliche Tourgeschwindigkeit etwas oberhalb einer Slow-Motion-Tour.*

*Dies ist veranstaltungsmäßig die erste Coproduktion von TTL und DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg. Hierdurch fallen die Teilnehmer unter den seitens der DIMB gewährten Versicherungsschutz. Anmeldung und weitere Infos im LMB hier. *


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. April 2007)

Da werden auf der Tour wohl einige Ihren Alkohol verdunsten! 

Mal sehen, ob ich dann überhaupt in der Lage bin, mitzufahren?   :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Gucks du hier
> 
> Da gibt es die Trails....und nicht zu knapp



Bin wieder raus, hab gerade ne Einladung zu ner Geburtstagsfeier am Abend vorher bekommen. Wird sich dieses Jahr schon noch ein Termin finden...


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. April 2007)

So Jungs,

frisch geduscht, Beine wieder locker gemacht, lecker gegessen, gleich geht es raus auf ein frisch gezapftes Bier - mmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh, echt lecker   Wenn ich Glück habe, kommt zur späteren Stunde noch ein paniertes Schnitzel hinterher


----------



## Krampe (21. April 2007)

Gute Idee..
Das Wetter hat ja heute gepasst  aber da waren einige für Frösche verbotene Wege dabei.. 
Auf jeden Fall wars nicht zu lang ,dafür intensiv 
Ach ja, zum Glück hatten wir nicht alle neue Schuhe und Bikes dabei  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. April 2007)

Gut auch dass gewisse stark trainierende Biker immer wieder in verdächtig G1-typische Geschwindigkeiten verfielen Aber Spaß bei Seite, wie lang wird denn dieser Marathon? War aber echt nicht ohne, so viel Hm hab ich bisher noch nie bezwungen.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Krampe (22. April 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Gut auch dass gewisse stark trainierende Biker immer wieder in verdächtig G1-typische Geschwindigkeiten verfielen Aber Spaß bei Seite, wie lang wird denn dieser Marathon? War aber echt nicht ohne, so viel Hm hab ich bisher noch nie bezwungen.
> Gruß Sebastian



Also die Saarschleife wird 96 Km und ca. 2700 Hm haben 
Damit ich die schaffe muß ich ab und zu auch mal im G1 Bereich fahren.
Hauptsache beim Warmfahren am ersten Trail bergauf waren alle zufrieden..  
So, gleich geht's Richtung Löwenburg, mal sehen ob Giom dort sein Wegerecht durchgesetzt hat und seine Strecke für Wanderer gesperrt ist..
Ich meine an einigen Bäumen die französische Flagge gesehen zu haben.. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Also die Saarschleife wird 96 Km und ca. 2700 Hm haben
> Damit ich die schaffe muß ich ab und zu auch mal im G1 Bereich fahren.
> Hauptsache beim Warmfahren am ersten Trail bergauf waren alle zufrieden..
> So, gleich geht's Richtung Löwenburg, mal sehen ob Giom dort sein Wegerecht durchgesetzt hat und seine Strecke für Wanderer gesperrt ist..
> ...



   , Du solltest aber auf die tiefe Spurrille aufpassen, die unser Franzose mit der Zeit dort eingefahren hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (22. April 2007)

Also ich war heute im 7- Gebirge  und bin Von Alfter aus erst am Rhein und den Marathonläufern entlang zum Einstieg in der Nähe Police-Präsidium gefahren.
Die Runde war erstaunlich streßfrei obwohl es über Lohr- und Petersberge, Löwenburgen und Schmelztal u. Servatiusdingens und retour ging.
Ein paar schöne Trails waren auch dabei..
Erst nach Mittag wurde es etwas belebter da oben.
Meine Conti Speed King werde ich reklamieren müssen: Sie haben ganze 2 Wochen gehalten und hinten is nix mehr drauf.
Und das bei meiner G1 Fahrweise..
@ Giom, wo warst Du?
Ein schöner Tag, und zu Abschluß:   
Ich sage euch, Weizen kann echt lecker sein..(es gibt keine bessere Alternative Herr Hammelhetzer..)
Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Alfter City
Christof


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich sage euch, Weizen kann echt lecker sein..(es gibt keine bessere Alternative Herr Hammelhetzer..)



Nach der Eifelhöhenrunde gestern mit Herrn Sonntach hatte ich auch keine Experiemente gemacht.


----------



## Handlampe (23. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> @ Giom, wo warst Du?



Giom war bzw. ist immer noch in Rodalben

Brüderchen und ich haben ihn und den Rest der 7Gebirgler für zwei Tage dort besucht.
Mann, ist das da schön.

Ich sag es ja immer wieder: Wer MTB fährt, aus Deutschland oder aus Frankreich kommt, MUSS einmal in seinem Leben den Fatty gefahren sein.

Für mich immer noch der schönste Trail in Deutschland.
DER WAHNSINN auf 45 km Länge.


Gestern also den Fatty gefahren und heute eine Tour aus dem Pfälzer Wald MTB Park Programm:

Traumhaft: Wunderschöne Landschaften, feine, einsamste Trails in Verbindung mit schönen Passagen auf breiteren Pisten: Abwechslung pur


----------



## Schutzblech (23. April 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Traumhaft: Wunderschöne Landschaften, feine, einsamste Trails in Verbindung mit schönen Passagen auf breiteren Pisten: Abwechslung pur



Lustig, ich bin am Freitag die 4er Route gefahren. Als gebürtiger Ost-Saarländer kenne ich den Pfälzer Wald ziemlich gut. Und ehrlich gesagt: das Dahner Felsenland bis runter in den Wasgau ist beeindruckender.

Grüße,
Claus.


----------



## on any sunday (23. April 2007)

Hallo Pfälzer.  

Ehrlich gesagt? Hat hier einer gelogen.  Teile Uwes Begeisterung.  Da ich Ostern im Dahner Felsenland war und auch die Route 4 gefahren bin, kann ich allerdings bestätigen, das man im Felsenland sehr feine Trails fahren kann und es sogar ein paar schöne Aussichtspunkte gibt, im Gegensatz zur Gegend des Bikeparks.

Passend zum Thema: Trail-Wonderland

Plane übrigens eine Erstbefahrung  des Jakobs- bzw. Pilgerweges im Pfälzer Wald. Kann man einen schönen Rundkurs von ca. 200 km draus basteln. Junge Männer zum Mitreisen gesucht. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (23. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Junge Männer zum Mitreisen gesucht.




Also das ist jetzt diskriminierend ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. April 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt diskriminierend ...



weil's hier überwiegend alte Säcke hat?


----------



## Delgado (23. April 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> weil's hier überwiegend alte Säcke hat?



... weil Weibsvolk ausgeschlossen wird ...


----------



## Giom (23. April 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Giom war bzw. ist immer noch in Rodalben



Jetzt nicht mehr... LEIDER 
Das war einfach klasse

Aber keine Angst Krampe, werde nächsten Samstag wieder durchs 7GB fahren, aber nicht nur Löwenburg. Sehen uns aber noch Sonntag im Wiedtal

gruß
guillaume


----------



## supasini (23. April 2007)

soo, meine Frau (cepaea) und ich wollten eigentlich über Himmelfahrt nach Gelbien zum Radeln, jetzt ist auf einmal der Pfälzer Wald im Gespräch. Mir egal, aber ich brauche Input: Wer hat Tracks? Uwe (die ominösen 45 km am Stück?)? Michael? Giom? sonst wer? 
Was wir brauchen: Singletrails ohne zu viele Höhenmeter, nicht ausgesetzt, keine oder wenig Mut-Passagen, sondern so was schön flowiges, davon am liebsten 200 km (halt für 3 Tage )
lg, bis Sonntag, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. April 2007)

Für die ominösen 45 km brauchst du keinen Track, einfach in Rodalben dem F folgen.   Tracks bzw. OVL gibt es auf der Homepage vom Bikepark Pfälzer Wald. Ich hätte noch zwei unbearbeitete Tracks im Dahner Felsenland.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Giom (23. April 2007)

der Fatty:
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view....tail/key.5091/

Sont hier die Tour 1 ist eine ohne Rampen und mit schönen singeltrails:

http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de

die touren mögen geschildert sein, es fehlen (sturmbedingt?) einige Schilder. Mit GPS aber einwandfrei!



Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## supasini (24. April 2007)

schon mal danke - ist der Fatty denn erlaubt? wieviele Wanderer sind da unterwegs? sollte man den an einem Wochentag fahren oder geht auch am WE? - Fragen über Fragen!

@ Michael: ja bitte - Interesse ist vorhanden!

lg, martin


----------



## Enrgy (24. April 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ist der Fatty denn erlaubt?


Nein.  
Wenn fahren, dann möglichst unter der Woche. Aber wenn das Teil schon als GPS-Tour veröffentlicht wurde, werden die Folgen nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> schon mal danke - ist der Fatty denn erlaubt? wieviele Wanderer sind da unterwegs? sollte man den an einem Wochentag fahren oder geht auch am WE? - Fragen über Fragen!
> lg, martin



Ähmm, du hast den Link von Giom angeklickt und mehr als eine Sekunde lang angeschaut.   Was da steht ist korrekt. Uns sind am Ostersamstag ca. 20 Leute begegnet.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Krampe (25. April 2007)

Hi mädels,
Zur Info:
Der Saarschleifenmarathon scheint langsam voll zu werden.
Habe heute die Mail bekommen das 830 genannt haben und 680 bezahlt.
Das heißt wer noch fahren will am besten Anmelden und direkt bezahlen da das Limit bei 800 Plätzen liegt.
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Krampe (1. Mai 2007)

Hi Eifelwolf,
Hab mich wieder ausgetragen weil ich heute einfach nur Faul bin..
Euch aber viel Spaß bei der Tour
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (1. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Eifelwolf,
> Hab mich wieder ausgetragen weil ich heute einfach nur Faul bin..
> Euch aber viel Spaß bei der Tour
> Grüsse Christof



Du auch? Ich mache diese woche gar nichts. Höchstens Donnerstag abend vielleicht ganz locker im Studio. und erst Samstag wieder draussen, aber hier, nicht Saarschleifen, keine Lust.
Du wirst in Mettlach top-Bedingungen 10-21°C
Nimm aber diesmal einen Reifen mit Grip
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Mai 2007)

Also echt... heute, am "Tag der Arbeit", lese ich hier nur was von "Faulheit"...... tzzzzz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (1. Mai 2007)

ja, sorry, bei dem wetter krieg ich mich nicht motiviert


----------



## Krampe (1. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Du auch? Ich mache diese woche gar nichts. Höchstens Donnerstag abend vielleicht ganz locker im Studio. und erst Samstag wieder draussen, aber hier, nicht Saarschleifen, keine Lust.
> Du wirst in Mettlach top-Bedingungen 10-21°C
> Nimm aber diesmal einen Reifen mit Grip
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Ich hab richtig Lust auf die Saarschleife.. , da ist der Reifen fast egal..
Ich werde ja genug Schwung mit in die Anstiege nehmen können (wer im Weg steht hat Pech gehabt..) That`s racing..
Gruß Christof


----------



## Krampe (1. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ja, sorry, bei dem wetter krieg ich mich nicht motiviert



Ich finde es ist auch etwas zu kühl heute..
Und der Wind gefällt mir auch nicht richtig..
Und kann man heute nicht schon ab 12:00 Uhr ein Weizen trinken?
Also dann...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Mai 2007)

Tach.

Wie sieht's bei den Damen denn mit einer technisch anspruchslosen dafür konditionell fordernden Tour auf ausgewiesenen Bikewegen rund um BaMüEi aus?

Alternative: Explorertour ab Hergarten in die unendlichen Weiten des Kermeter.

(Für mich sind übrigens alle Touren Explorertouren, wenn ich nur meine neuen Contis aufziehe . Der Nobby hat sich heute mal wieder völlig kampflos einer Brombeere ergeben).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Herr Hammelhetzer


----------



## Krampe (1. Mai 2007)

Welche Conti hast du gekauft?
Hoffentlich nicht den Speed King , da kommst du nicht weit mit...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Mai 2007)

Conti Explorer (sonst wären's ja keine Explorertouren ).

Sehen ganz gut aus, wiegen 530gr je Pneu. Zumindest flankenverstärkt sind sie, und es macht auch den Eindruck als sei zwischen Gummiaussenseite und Karkasse noch 'ne Extralage die eindringende Fremdkörper vermeiden soll. Da ich heute sogar noch mein Rad ein wenig entstaubt habe mittels Bürste und Wasser, ziehe ich sie wohl die Woche mal auf.

Wobei die Wegverhältnisse natürlich auch etwas merkwürdig sind, bzw. die Gripverhältnisse eines Reifens auch nur eingeschränkt beurteilen lassen; dafür wuchern unsere Trails nicht so schnell zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ...Für mich sind übrigens alle Touren Explorertouren, wenn ich nur meine neuen Contis aufziehe . ...


 
Dieter, Sinneswandel? Meine mich erinnern zu können, irgendwo von Dir als Reifenempfehlung ebens nicht den "Explorer" gelesen zu haben -> Sinngemäß: Kann alles, aber nix richtig. Nun ja, meine Winterschlampe explo(d/r)iert auch permanent. Kann auch nicht meckern, aber Deine Aussage von damals war schon berechtigt. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. 

Nun zu desaströsen Dingen:

*Bericht zur heutigen* 








- Tour.​
Sechzehn kühne Reckinnen und Recken waren angetreten.​
Cheetah (Frank)
grüner Frosch (Boris)
sun909 (Carsten)
Balu. (Stefan)
Tom-Siegburg (Tom)
Harnas (Renate)
MasifCentralier (Sebastian) + Kumpel
Scottti (Olli)
Scotttinchen (Verena)
Handlampe (Uwe)
Derk (Derk) mit antrittsstarkem Sohn Marius 
Andreas-MTB (Andreas) 
Bernhard Walter (Bernhard)
Leider mussten im Vorfeld Montana wegen gebrochenem Schaltauge und Scaramouche wegen aktivem Pollenflug ihre Teilnahme absagen - die Personen waren entspechend auch nicht anwesend, hatten aber ihre Zipperlein zur Tour geschickt. So brach nach gut einer Stunde Fahrtzeit am Fahrrad des Guides das Schaltauge ab, fachmännisch lahmgelegt durch einen Ast, der auch noch Balus Bein erfolgreich ritzte.

Dank Franks Reparaturkünsten und Bernhards sowie Boris wandelndem Ersatzteilladen, der nun an meinem Bike verbaut ist, wurde zumindest ein Singlespeeder daraus. Während der Troß die Tour unter dem ortskundigen Guiding von Uwe, der kartografischen Enzyklopädie Olli und Boris fortsetzte, begleitete mich netterweise Andreas nach Hause, um das Ersatzrad zu aktivieren.​ 
Unterwegs erwischten dann besagte Pollen den armen Boris, der dann ebenfalls den Rückzug antratt. Berichten nach soll auch ein Schlauch eines anderen Fahrers den Lebensinhalt ausgehaucht haben.​ 
Leider funktionierte das Meeting zwischen Hauptfeld und dem Ersatzrad-Feld nicht so richtig, was dazu führte, das die biergartengestärkten Ersatzradler irgendwann den biergartensuchenden Hauptfeldlern auf dem Sahrbachweg hinterherfuhren und erst in Kreuzberg wieder vereint werden konnten. Jedoch nur relativ kurz, da einige zur Heimreise drängten, worauf sich wiederum zwei Gruppen bildeten. Die eine fuhr über Hilberath, muss dort dem Vernehmen nach ausgiebig geschlemmt haben, um dann noch einen großen Bogen durch den Stadtwald Rheinbach zu drehen. 
Die Teilnehmer der anderen Gruppe steuerten, soweit nicht abgereist, den Biergarten am Zielort an.​ 
Fotos meinerseits sind aufgrund der Umstände rar, eines aus den glücklichen Minuten kurz vor dem Schaltaugenabriss möchte ich jedoch nicht vorenthalten  :​ 


 
Meinen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, besonderen Dank an die Schrauber, Teilelieferanten und einspringenden Guides, und sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Zumindest das Wetter hat gestimmt - think positive  !​


----------



## Derk (1. Mai 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ....und sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Zumindest das Wetter hat gestimmt - think positive  !


 
Stimmt ja überhaupt nicht.

Das von Dir zusammengestellte Konfekt , also Tour, Strecke, Landschaft und Wetter, schmeckte ganz ausgezeichnet;  es war für uns ein wunderschöner Tag der Arbeit . 

Übrigens wird sich Marius heute abend nicht dagegen verwahren, zu der von "höherer Warte"  gewünschten Uhrzeit ins Bett zu gehen... 

Bis bald mal wieder
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Krampe (2. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Conti Explorer (sonst wären's ja keine Explorertouren ).
> 
> Sehen ganz gut aus, wiegen 530gr je Pneu. Zumindest flankenverstärkt sind sie, und es macht auch den Eindruck als sei zwischen Gummiaussenseite und Karkasse noch 'ne Extralage die eindringende Fremdkörper vermeiden soll. Da ich heute sogar noch mein Rad ein wenig entstaubt habe mittels Bürste und Wasser, ziehe ich sie wohl die Woche mal auf.
> 
> Wobei die Wegverhältnisse natürlich auch etwas merkwürdig sind, bzw. die Gripverhältnisse eines Reifens auch nur eingeschränkt beurteilen lassen; dafür wuchern unsere Trails nicht so schnell zu.



Also nach der Wiedtaltour von Ralf Blitzfitz ist klar das nur ein Reifen fast allles kann: Larsen TT  (Der Teamreifen)
Selbst vom Fahrer provziertes ungeschicktes Beschleunigen am Berg mit Hardtail und hohem Luftdruck auf tiefem Boden wird selten mit Griplosigkeit bestraft (auch wenn Uwe das anders sieht ).
Jedenfalls rollen die gut und hatten nach der Tour sogar noch Profil..
Was will man mehr?
Ich bin gespannt wie lange Deine Reifen halten..berichte mal..
Gruß Christof


----------



## Scottti (2. Mai 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Meinen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, besonderen Dank an die Schrauber, Teilelieferanten und einspringenden Guides, und sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Zumindest das Wetter hat gestimmt - think positive  !​



Hi Helmut,

wäre Dir das Schaltauge nicht ausgerissen und hätte allen Teilnehmern etwas mehr Zeit zur Verfügung gestanden, wäre es eine Top Tour geworden. Die Streckenführung war klasse. Trotz der widrigen Umstände hatten wir viel Spaß  

Gruß
Oliver & Verena


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
weiß einer von euch wie der dicke an der Kasse bei H&S heißt, und ob der sowas wie der Chef da ist?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Balu. (3. Mai 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß einer von euch wie der dicke an der Kasse bei H&S heißt, und ob der sowas wie der Chef da ist?
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Passt zwar nicht hier ins Thema, aber wenn du den Hr. Burgwinkel meinst ... Nein !


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. Mai 2007)

du meinst der, der immer ein rotes Hemd anhat? Vielen Dank schonma für die Info


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. Mai 2007)

@Krampe

Viel Glück Übermorgen und möge dir der heilige Reifengott beistehen und alles Asphaltieren, damit du mit dem Larssen überall hochkommst  
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Mai 2007)

Tach.

Wer an dem Wochenende keine "offiziellen" Termine hat und ein größeres Ründchen drehen möchte, hier geht's 

einmal rund um Bad Münstereifel


----------



## Giom (6. Mai 2007)

Hi Christof,

das war im Winter...


Krampe schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn da Deine Höhenmeter???
> Ps.: Wenn ich das heute so sehe mit Deinen hm ....
> Das heißt (steigerung vorausgesetzt) im Sommer nichts unter 2500 hm



Haben wir schon Sommer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (7. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,
Hier mein kurzer Bericht von der Saarschleife:
Wie letztes Jahr super Wetter und ein volles Fahrerfeld (ca.900)
Der Pannenkönig wurde am Abend vorher ermittelt und musste bei einem auf 3 bar aufgepumptem Vorderrad den Schlauch wechseln und wieder auf 3 bar aufpumpen (mit Pumpe). Die Siegerzeit:1:22:06 ! 
Nachdem er gewonnen hatte zog er seinen Pulli aus und auf den T-Shirt stand geschrieben: Schrauber Gott (noch Fragen?)
Das Rennen selber lief für mich die erste Runde ganz gut und ich war im Zeitrahmen aber wohl etwas zu schnell (170 beats/min im Feld bei Windschatten) was sich ab der zweiten Runde rächen sollte. Nur in der ersten Techniksektion gab es einen Stau da alles noch dicht zusammen war.
Über schöne Wege und Trails (gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr) ging es dann weiter um den Kurs bis in besagter zweiter Runde das ganze etwas verkrampft wurde..
Beim ersten Anstieg von der Saar wieder rauf sah ich einen Fahrer mit krämpfen und erklärte ab dieser Sekunde solidarisch mit ihm obwohl ich mich noch ganz gut fühlte..
Der Rest war dann kein Spaß mehr und ich habe die restliche Strecke nur noch im "Notprogramm" absolviert mit vielen Schiebeeinlagen und sehr langsam.
Trotzdem ist noch eine bessere Zeit wie letztes Jahr zustandegekommen.
Das Bier danach war lecker aber leider ohne Umdrehungen (was ich erst später gesagt bekam aber sowieso nicht gemerkt hätte..)
Eine Top Veranstaltung die ihr da verpasst habt (von Bonn 3 Std max.Fahrzeit)
Also, nächstes Jahr wieder und mit einer besseren Taktik 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Mai 2007)

Gibt es, wie bei den Ombas, auch ein Foto von Dir beim SM (tolles Kürzel  ), Christof?


----------



## Krampe (8. Mai 2007)

Gibt es auch..
Meine Start Nr. war 2060 aber ich schaffe es noch nicht hier Bilder reinzustellen..
Wird mir wohl ein ewiges Rätzel bleiben..
Ich arbeite daran.. 
Christof


----------



## Giom (8. Mai 2007)

bitte


----------



## Krampe (8. Mai 2007)

Danke Giom :
Die Bilder stammen aus der zweiten Runde wo ich nicht mehr ganz so frisch war..
Ich meine bei deinem Höhenprofil oben ein bekanntes Muster erkennen zu können..
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Die Bilder stammen aus der _zwanzigsten_ Runde wo ich nicht mehr ganz so frisch war..


----------



## Enrgy (8. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich meine bei deinem Höhenprofil oben ein bekanntes Muster erkennen zu können..



...und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier - äh Löwenburg oder so...


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hi Christof,
> 
> das war im Winter...
> 
> ...



So langsam bekomme ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, bin seit Donnerstag nur faul auf der Haut am liegen und stopfe immer weiter sinnlos Nahrung in mich hinein  , naja, so kann ich meinen Enkeln mal erzählen, 2006 habe ich mit Giom mithalten können  , bevor ich noch langsamer und älter geworden bin 

Giom, respekt respekt


----------



## supasini (8. Mai 2007)

Fröschlein, dafür hab ich dich gaaanz extra doll lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (12. Mai 2007)

Was ein Stress.....
Ich habe mich mal wieder ausgetragen beim Hetzer damit ich meine restlichen Wochenendaktivitäten noch geregelt kriege..
Aber schließlich will ich ja wissen ob ich noch Moppedfahren kann 
Dafür hab ich mir dann auch ne schöne Strecke ausgesucht: Spa 
Also, kein Stress mit 170 PS   
Christof


----------



## supasini (12. Mai 2007)

bei dem Wind ?  ?!


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Mai 2007)

Wie? Ich dachte du wärst beim Herrn Handlampe?


----------



## supasini (12. Mai 2007)

klar, war ich auch - aber weil wir weniger waren mussten wir nicht so viel warten und haben die Strecke etwas zügiger abgerissen


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Mai 2007)

Wie lang wahrt ihr denn unterwegs? Vor allem wie viele hm habt ihr denn bezwungen?


----------



## Krampe (12. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> bei dem Wind ?  ?!



Wind gibt es ab 250 Km/h auf dem Mopped nicht mehr ... 
Und im Gegensatz zum Bike gibts ja auch noch ne Scheibe hinter der man sich verstecken kann.
Der Regen würde mich da eher abhalten. wenn es am Montag naß ist wird die Grillsaison ein zweites Mal eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Mai 2007)

So,

hab heute von meiner Regierung die Starterlaubniss für die CTF-Weibern-erhalten. 

Wie sieht es aus? Fahrgemeinschaft? Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Mai 2007)

Details,

Herr Frosch?


----------



## Giom (13. Mai 2007)

vielleicht fahre ich auch mit, je nachdem wann ich mit training wieder anfangen kann. derzeit geht's noch nicht, aber wenn's im laufe der woche besser wird, dann sehen wir uns. Welche runde willst du fahren?


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß, ch hab keine Ahnung aber was ist das Ctf Ding?
Sebastian


----------



## Handlampe (13. Mai 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> So,
> 
> hab heute von meiner Regierung die Starterlaubniss für die CTF-Weibern-erhalten.
> 
> Wie sieht es aus? Fahrgemeinschaft? Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit?



Ich bin dabei.

Aber nur wenn das Wetter passt.

Naja, das brauch ich dir ja nicht zu sagen. 
Ich kenn da Amphibien, die schon beim kleinsten Tropfen ihres eigentlich angestammten Elementes das Bett (eigentlich kein ihnen typischer Lebensraum) einer MTB Tour vorziehen


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Mai 2007)

Ha, ha falls ich damit gemeint war. Aber sag doch ma bitte was das ist!


----------



## ultra2 (13. Mai 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ha, ha falls ich damit gemeint war. Aber sag doch ma bitte was das ist!



Guckst Du

http://www.rsc-weibern.de/allgemein/Vatertag2007/2007rtfctf01.html

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Giom (13. Mai 2007)

CTFs werden von radvereireine organisiert. Es sind komplett geschilderte Strecken, mit Verpflegung. Meistens stehen 3 unterschiedlich langen Touren zur Auswahl. Startgebühr ist zwischen 2 und 5 eur. Wenn's Dir Spaß mach kannst du an den Kontrollen Stempeln und ende des Jahres kriegst Du eine Urkunde vom Radverband. Es ist aber kein Rennen!
Obwohl es meistens nur Forstautobahnen ohne technischen Passagen gibt, macht's auch Spaß.


----------



## supasini (13. Mai 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> 
> Aber nur wenn das Wetter passt.
> 
> ...





MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ha, ha falls ich damit gemeint war.



bist du ein *Frosch*?


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Mai 2007)

Cool, wollt ihr da irgendwie so als "Team" hinfahren? Ich würd gern mitfahren, falls mich einer mitnehemn kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Mai 2007)

Nö, aber ich dachte, der wäre mitgefahren, von daher machte Uwes Aussage für mich eher weniger Sinn


----------



## Uplooser (13. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Guckst Du
> 
> http://www.rsc-weibern.de/allgemein/Vatertag2007/2007rtfctf01.html
> 
> ...


Super Tip, da sehr schöne Gegend. Werde ich auch machen, aber als RTF mit der Familie, Vielleicht sieht man sich trotzdem.


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Mai 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> 
> Aber nur wenn das Wetter passt.
> 
> ...





Handlampe schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt nocheinmal in div. Wettervorherschätzerseiten geschaut und Alle geben an, das es morgen früh regnen soll.
> Ich stehe morgen um 6.30 Uhr auf und wenn es dann regnen sollte, dann cancel ich die Tour.
> 
> Also bitte an alle Mitfahrer: Schaut morgen vor dem Losfahren noch einmal kurz hier hinein.



Jajaja, um 5:30 Uhr morgens hatte es geschüttet wie aus Eimern, daher ist für mich klar gewesen, daß Du die Tour absagen würdest, und ich habe halt noch mal gaaanz tief meiner Matratze zugehört, was es da neues gab


An die CTF-Fahrer:

Wie lange ist die Anreise nach Weibern?

Ich würde vorschlagen, so ca. 9:30 da zu sein, um das ganze Anmeldeprozedere in Ruhe noch vollziehen zu können


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. Mai 2007)

Mag mich denn irgendwer mitnehmen? Ich bin auch ganz brav Versprochen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Mai 2007)

Ähem,

lohnt sich das denn? ich meine 46km und gute tausend Hm sind in gut 2 Stunden um, oder habe ich was überlesen oder wollt ihr's mehrmals fahren?


----------



## Giom (14. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> oder wollt ihr's mehrmals fahren?


 
Du Hetzer !
ne ne, so was mach ich nicht


----------



## supasini (14. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ähem,
> 
> lohnt sich das denn? ich meine 46km und gute tausend Hm sind in gut 2 Stunden um, oder habe ich was überlesen oder wollt ihr's mehrmals fahren?



jaja, so isser, unsa Dieter...
     

funzt aber nur, wenn keine unvorhergesehenen Zwischenfäll passieren und niemand zuguckt - und das ist bei ner CTF schwierig...
Also: erst mal beweisen, dass du in Weibern nen 23er schnitt fahren kannst!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Mai 2007)

@Martin
Ich behaupte mal, dass meine Gesamtausfallzeit wegen Verletzung etc nur einen geringen Bruchteil der Ausfallzeiten der meisten Anwesenden ausmacht. Immerhin hatte ich bereits 6 Tge später wieder auf'm Rad gesessen .

War sicher ein schönes und aufregendes Erlebnis für dich, mußt aber mal darüber hinwegkommen - zumal du niemals hättest teilhaben können, wenn diverse Leute nicht jeweils lieb oben u.a. auf dich gewartet hätten. Im Übrigen sei dann noch auf die Leute "ich war niemals krank..." und die dann doch eines Tages gestorben sind, verwiesen.

Um aber beim Thema zu bleiben: erweitern wir die Fahrzeit auf 2:30h, dass sollte machbar sein. Anreise 'ne gute Stunde, Rückreise 'ne gute Stunde, da frage ich mich halt, ob meine Faustformel (Fahrzeit >= (AnreiseAbreise * 3)) aufgeht. Insofern wirkt meine Frage samt Berechung doch halbwegs sinnvoll.


----------



## supasini (14. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @Martin
> Ich behaupte mal, dass meine Gesamtausfallzeit wegen Verletzung etc nur einen geringen Bruchteil der Ausfallzeiten der meisten Anwesenden ausmacht. Immerhin hatte ich bereits 6 Tge später wieder auf'm Rad gesessen .
> 
> War sicher ein schönes und aufregendes Erlebnis für dich, mußt aber mal darüber hinwegkommen - zumal du niemals hättest teilhaben können, wenn diverse Leute nicht jeweils lieb oben u.a. auf dich gewartet hätten. Im Übrigen sei dann noch auf die Leute "ich war niemals krank..." und die dann doch eines Tages gestorben sind, verwiesen.



Lieber Dieter, dann sei du daran erinnert, dass es gerade auf dieser Tour massiven Unmut über dein Verhalten gab - sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.
Details kann ich dir bei Bedarf irgenwann mal erzählen, ist mir nämlich eigentlich egal (solange es nicht wieder passiert, dann würde ich mich aber "on Trail" wehren...)
ich habe übrigens nicht auf ein einzelnes Ereignis angespielt, sondern auf deinen Ruf, den du dir in mühevoller Fallarbeit erarbeitet hast...

du scheinst aber zu denen zu gehören, die es einfach nicht begreifen können, dass es männliche Wesen gibt, die KEINE RENNEN fahren  wollen!
Ich kann bergauf neidfrei Leute fahren lassen und ich lasse bergab bessere Techniker oder größere Kamikatzen vorbei, ohne das das meinem Ego was antut.

Mein Motto: immer mindestens vorletzter sein, dann haben die anderen nicht auf mich warten müssen! (guckst du auch meinen Benutzertitel, den habe ich von Anfang an bewusst so gewählt!)



Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Um aber beim Thema zu bleiben: erweitern wir die Fahrzeit auf 2:30h, dass sollte machbar sein. Anreise 'ne gute Stunde, Rückreise 'ne gute Stunde, da frage ich mich halt, ob meine Faustformel (Fahrzeit >= (AnreiseAbreise * 3)) aufgeht. Insofern wirkt meine Frage samt Berechung doch halbwegs sinnvoll.



schöner Rückzieher, aber die "gut zwei Stunden" werden erstmal locker in die Runde geworfen... 

Aber eigentlich ziemlich nutzlos, diese "Diskussion".  

warum lass ich mich zu so ner ausführlichen Reaktion provozieren?  

egal, ist ja eh die massiv gekürzte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Mai 2007)

Also, ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt:

In Ruhe anreisen, in Ruhe anmelden, in Ruhe starten, am besten mit einer großen Horde netter MTB´lerinnen und Mtb´ler, unterwegs jede Menge Blödsinn erzählen (Ich weiß, ich erzähle immer viel Blödsinn) und sich ab und zu kaputt lachen, an der schönen Gegend erfreuen, mal ne Pause machen und zum Schluß gut gelaunt, mit der Gewissheit, man hat ja doch ein bischen für die Kondition getan, nach Hause fahren 

Natürlich sollte das Wetter auch noch einigermaßen passen. 


Samstag könnten wir wieder etwas Gas geben, außer Giom, der muß Gas geben


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> da frage ich mich halt, ob meine Faustformel (Fahrzeit >= (AnreiseAbreise * 3)) aufgeht. Insofern wirkt meine Frage samt Berechung doch halbwegs sinnvoll.



Fahr doch mitm Rad hin und wieder zurück...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> du scheinst aber zu denen zu gehören, die es einfach nicht begreifen können, dass es männliche Wesen gibt, die KEINE RENNEN fahren  wollen!


ist bei mir zwar schon weit über zwanzig Jahre her, aber ich darf dir versichern, dass du offensichtlich keinen blassen Schimmer hast, wie bei einem RENNEN gefahren wird. Außerdem konzentriere dich darauf, daß du in deiner Freizeit eben nicht der Oberlehrer bist.

@Boris
das ganze ist also mehr als "social event" gedacht? Die Wettervorhersage ist im Ü. eher bescheiden, dass würde FÜR eine Teilnahme sprechen. Muß aber noch warten, ob mein Glückspaket mit Zahnrädern spätestens am Mittwoch eintrudelt (was aber klappen sollte, weiß ich Mittwoch mittag). Ich könnte dann zwei Leute mit Bike aufnehmen, wenn's irgend 'nen Treffpunkt nahe der A61 gibt.


----------



## Giom (14. Mai 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt:
> 
> In Ruhe anreisen, in Ruhe anmelden, in Ruhe starten, am besten mit einer großen Horde netter MTB´lerinnen und Mtb´ler, unterwegs jede Menge Blödsinn erzählen (Ich weiß, ich erzähle immer viel Blödsinn) und sich ab und zu kaputt lachen, an der schönen Gegend erfreuen, mal ne Pause machen und zum Schluß gut gelaunt, mit der Gewissheit, man hat ja doch ein bischen für die Kondition getan, nach Hause fahren
> 
> ...



Bin dabei Frosch, ganz wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast, besonders samstag

War heute wieder beim Spinning, 90min locker gefahren, ging ganz gut. Dienstag und mittwoch peu à peu steigern, donnerstag ganz entspannt draußen in weiben, samstag gas... 

Wir sehen uns !

guillaume


----------



## supasini (14. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ist bei mir zwar schon weit über zwanzig Jahre her, aber ich darf dir versichern, dass du offensichtlich keinen blassen Schimmer hast, wie bei einem RENNEN gefahren wird. Außerdem konzentriere dich darauf, daß du in deiner Freizeit eben nicht der Oberlehrer bist.



ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix................. MIST, KLAPPT NICH!


----------



## Giom (14. Mai 2007)

so, 9h30 in weibern, es wird entspannt gefahren, bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (15. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix ich sach nix ich denk nix ich schreib nix................. MIST, KLAPPT NICH!



Ich sach sowieso nix. 
Sonst schimpft Herr Sonntag wieder.


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ich sach sowieso nix.
> Sonst schimpft Herr Sonntag wieder.



Ruhig Brauner.  

Wann, warum und wieso habe ich geschimpft?   Und überhaupt bin ich hier nicht Hausherr und möchte bitte nicht in die Diskussion reingezogen werden, wo altersstarsinnige Ex-Racer auf oberlehrerhafte Genussradler treffen. 

Wobei ich mich allerdings mehr auf der Seite des Genussradlers befinde und mich gerne an die goldenen Worte des Ex-Racers auf unserer letzten Tour erinnere: "Geht es denn hier nur bergauf?"


----------



## supasini (15. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> [...] und möchte bitte nicht in die Diskussion reingezogen werden, wo altersstarsinnige Ex-Racer auf oberlehrerhafte Genussradler treffen. [...]



und schon bist du drin, alter Mann  

btw: danke für die Tracks - ich hoffe nur, ich bekomme die Dinger auch in mein Gerät rein - das ist mir doch immer noch ein Rätzel!


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Mai 2007)

so Männer´s,

jetzt ist hier Schluß mit dem Zickenkrieg. 

Bei nächster Gelegenheit wird einfach mal ein Bier zusammen getrunken und gut ist!! (Das wird bestimmt lustig )


----------



## Fungrisu (15. Mai 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> 
> Aber nur wenn das Wetter passt.
> 
> Naja, das brauch ich dir ja nicht zu sagen.



Tach zusammen,
wenn es trocken ist (von oben) sind wir auch mir 2-4 Leuten (7Hiller´s) dabei.

Das könnte doch ein geselliges Grüppchen werden  

9:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Weibern ist das ok?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fungrisu (15. Mai 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> An die CTF-Fahrer:
> 
> Wie lange ist die Anreise nach Weibern?




Hi Boris,
ich denke das wir so ca. 45min. Anreise haben von Bonn aus.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Mai 2007)

@dieter

Wo wohnst du denn? Ich würde nämlich gerne dein Angebot auf Mitfahrt annehmen. Ich wohne in Wormersdorf, könnte also an der Abfahrt Rheinbach warten, oder so.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Mai 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> wenn es trocken ist (von oben) sind wir auch mir 2-4 Leuten (7Hiller´s) dabei.
> 
> Das könnte doch ein geselliges Grüppchen werden
> ...



Hi Jörg,

das ist genau unsere geplante Ankunftszeit! 

Wetteraussichten haben sich laut Wetter.de etwas verbessert, wobei es im Laufe des Tages immer besser werden soll, mal abwarten.


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Mai 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @dieter
> 
> Wo wohnst du denn? Ich würde nämlich gerne dein Angebot auf Mitfahrt annehmen. Ich wohne in Wormersdorf, könnte also an der Abfahrt Rheinbach warten, oder so.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Wenn Dieter nicht kann/fährt, wirst Du schon irgendwo mitfahren können.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Mai 2007)

Das freut mich. Außerdem, wo fahrt ihr eigentlich Sa. das kam im Zusammenhang mit Gas geben ja jetzt mehmals zur Sprache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Mai 2007)

Laut DHL Online ist mein Paket heute morgen in der Zustellbasis angekommen;
dann sollte es bis spätestens morgen auch zugestellt werden können. Ich gebe bis Mittwoch, 16:00 Bescheid.

@Sebastian
Kann dich gerne in Rheinbach einladen, wenn's mit meinen Teilen (s.o.) klappt; mit knackenden Ritzeln und Kette fahre ich nicht.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Mai 2007)

@Frosch

Ich bin dann doch nicht dabei. Bin zwar letztes Jahr nicht gefahren, war allerdings auch in Weibern zum RTF'len und da hab ich die verschlammten Biker gesehen. Hab mir dann auch sagen lassen, das die Strecke völlig aufgeweicht war.
Und nach den letzten Regenfällen kann das jetzt in den nächsten Tagen noch so schön werden....aber das tue ich mir nicht an.

Wir werden wohl eine RTF in Burscheid fahren.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Mai 2007)

Und sowas meint das Frösche nicht das Wasser scheuen dürften


----------



## Giom (15. Mai 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @Frosch
> 
> Ich bin dann doch nicht dabei. Bin zwar letztes Jahr nicht gefahren, war allerdings auch in Weibern zum RTF'len und da hab ich die verschlammten Biker gesehen. Hab mir dann auch sagen lassen, das die Strecke völlig aufgeweicht war.
> Und nach den letzten Regenfällen kann das jetzt in den nächsten Tagen noch so schön werden....aber das tue ich mir nicht an.
> ...


 
die TTs, nur zum spaß hier


----------



## Centurion (16. Mai 2007)

Kleiner RÃ¼ckblick gefÃ¤llig:                "Weiber 2005 " 








Das Wetter war an dem Tag schÃ¶n. Nur davor hat es 2 Tage lang geschifft wie aus Eimern... Matsch mit Sonne wirkt sich aus wie grobes Schmirgelpapier, d.h. es war bei mir  sehr materialmordend (so fÃ¼r circa 350â¬  )






und:






und:






und:






Ansonsten war die Strecke schÃ¶n, auch wenn es fast alles Forstautobahnen sind.


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
das sieht ja erschrekend aus Alle Achtung, dabei nicht abzubrechen nach der kleinen Runde. 

Und leider will der Dieter nicht mitfahren , also muss ich leider nochmal um FMM (Fahrdienst für Minderjährige Mountainbiker) bitten.


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Mai 2007)

Da werde ich mich jetzt auch mal abmelden, die Schlammschlacht erspare ich mir  

Dafür gibt es bessere Gelegenheiten


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Mai 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Und leider will der Dieter nicht mitfahren


Ich bin zwar renitent,

aber nicht ignorant. Der Wortbericht des Herrn Handlampe, der prächtige Bildbericht des Herrn Centurion und ein morgendlicher Waldspaziergang haben mir in's Ohr geflüstert: "sei gut zu deinem Bike, mache deinen neuen Antrieb nicht kaputt".


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> "sei gut zu deinem Bike, mache deinen neuen Antrieb nicht kaputt".



Ein wahres Wort, Dieter! Das tut doch dann doppelt weh, wenn man sich sowas mit neuen Teilen reinzieht.
Ich habe schon gestern feststellen müssen, daß nach 1 Woche Regen von den 5 Wochen Trockenheit vorher aber auch mal garnix übrig ist. Schlammpampe wie im tiefsten KFL-Winter, Wasser trat überall aus den Hängen und Hohlwege dienten als Bachlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Mai 2007)

Ach kommt schon, ich darf euch nur mal an die Tour vom Boris an der Steinbach erinnern. Schlimmer wird das ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Mai 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ach kommt schon, ich darf euch nur mal an die Tour vom Boris an der Steinbach erinnern. Schlimmer wird das ganz bestimmt nicht.



Ganz dummes Beispiel, denn seit dem kracht's bei mir im Getriebe .


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Mai 2007)

Uups! Ich meinte auch eher den Boris selber Ich meine wer bei solchen Wegen guided, den kann das ja wohl nicht stören.


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
wer fährt denn nun Morgen überhaupt noch. Also grad wurde in der Heutesendung auch groß Regen für Morgen früh angesagt. Ich bin damit auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Giom (16. Mai 2007)

ich auch nicht. Eben 3 tage am stück im sattel war nach der Erkältung zu viel, werde also morgen pause machen.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo TTL-er ich hab für Samstag eine Tour rund um den Rodderberg angesetzt wer Lust hat kann sich ja noch anmelden, Gruß Micha( Stunt-beck)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Conti Explorer (sonst wären's ja keine Explorertouren ).
> 
> Sehen ganz gut aus, wiegen 530gr je Pneu. Zumindest flankenverstärkt sind sie, und es macht auch den Eindruck als sei zwischen Gummiaussenseite und Karkasse noch 'ne Extralage die eindringende Fremdkörper vermeiden soll. Da ich heute sogar noch mein Rad ein wenig entstaubt habe mittels Bürste und Wasser, ziehe ich sie wohl die Woche mal auf.
> ....


 
Dieter, so sehen meine Conti "Explorer" nach nunmehr 1 1/4 Jahre Einsatz auf meiner "Winterschlampe" aus:







Das Foto ist zwar nicht gestochen scharf, zeigt aber die (komplett umlaufenden und an beiden Reifen auftretenden) Risse doch erschreckend deutlich  . Wobei ich zur Ehrenrettung erwähnen muss, dass es sich bei dieser Erstbereifung meines Radels wohl um die kostengünstigste Version ("Sport") des "Explorer" handelt.


----------



## supasini (23. Mai 2007)

Explorer 2,1" bin ich mehrere Sätze (auch auf 2x Alpencross) gefahren: ist ein guter, preiswerter Allroundreifen, der nix richtig gut kann, aber alles ein bisschen.
Mein Fahrstil hat allerdings nach einem Reifen mit mehr Kurvenhalt gerufen, außerdem hat mich das starke und nachhaltige Zusetzen im Schlamm gestört, ich fand ihn eher einen Trockenreifen...
der Vapor ist in allen Belangen m.E. schlechter, der Big Jim außer im Leichtlauf besser, aber: Big Jim R.I.P.  - vom NN aus dem Schwalbeprogramm verdrängt 
ach ja: die Haltbarkeit war mittel, 2000-2500 km im Gegensatz zu min. 3000 beim Big Jim
ich werde jetzt wohl auf den fetten Albert umsteigen (aber nix für die Leichtbau- und Leichtlauffraktion )


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Mai 2007)

Also ich kann noch nicht allzuviel drüber sagen, aber:

Seitenflanke ist Snakeskin und nach dem ersten Fahrversuch war ich insofern begeistert, dass das zum Teil nervöse Lenkerflattern vollständig weg war und das Vorderrad wie auf Schienen läuft. 

Werde die Explorer jetzt mal über ein paar tausend Höhenmeter durch den Black Forest scheuchen, dann erlaube ich mir ein Urteil. Soviel steht aber schon fest: Nobbies werden's bei mir nie mehr werden.

tbc...


----------



## supasini (23. Mai 2007)

hattest du die NN am Vorderrad "verkehrt rum" montiert? oder so, wie es drauf steht?
ich hab sie meiner Frau vorne drauf gemacht, entgegen der angegebenen Richtung und sie hat nicht geklagt (ich vermute aber auch keine extreme Sensibilität für das Fahrverhalten im Extrembereich bei ihr...)


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube, Dieter meint mit "TBC" eher einen gewissen Hang des NN zu dem Sympton "Luftverlust"....  .

In eigener Werbung  : *Die hat sich soeben erledigt  !*


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> hattest du die NN am Vorderrad "verkehrt rum" montiert? oder so, wie es drauf steht?
> ich hab sie meiner Frau vorne drauf gemacht, entgegen der angegebenen Richtung und sie hat nicht geklagt (ich vermute aber auch keine extreme Sensibilität für das Fahrverhalten im Extrembereich bei ihr...)



Sagen wir es so: richtig herum, so wie's üblich ist und auch auf dem Reifen angegeben.

Hinterrad: Spitze des Profil-Vs in Rotationsrichtung

Vorderrad: offene Seite des Vs in Rotationsrichtung.

Habe ich bei den Explorern übrigens auch so gemacht und auch bei den Black Jack Lights, die ich vorher hatte und mit denen ich besser zurechtkam (wenn man von einer minimalen Lebensdauer und starken Neigung zu aufgerissenen Flanken mal absieht).

Was der Nobby tatsächlich ganz gut macht ist das Abfangen, wenn das Rad wegrutscht.

tbc: Neudeutsch für "wird fortgesetzt".

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: die Klinken meines Onyx-Freilaufes beginnen, mir gelegentlich ihre Lebensgeschichte zu erzählen. Jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Hinterrad: Spitze des Profil-Vs in Rotationsrichtung
> 
> Vorderrad: offene Seite des Vs in Rotationsrichtung.



huups, mach ich immer andersrum (und ist auch m.W. auf dem Explorer und alen anderen Reifen, eben außer NN so angegeben!) gibt's aber (glaub ich) im TechTalk einen eigenen Thread zu, in dem aus hingebungsvoll diskutiert wurde...


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ..und ist auch m.W. auf dem Explorer und alen anderen Reifen, eben außer NN so angegeben..


 
Wenn ich Dieter diesmal richtig interpretiere, zieht er den Hinterradreifen profilmäßig wie ein Ackerprofilreifen an einem Traktor auf ("das V pflügt sich in den Boden = guter Grip beim Vortrieb"), das Vorderrad jedoch genau umgekehrt ("das umgekehrte V bewirkt beim Bremsen viel Widerstand"); so wird die Laufrichtung eigentlich auch bei den meisten Reifen angegeben.

P.S.: Bei "TBC" denkt meine Generation halt noch an Schwindsucht....


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> gibt's aber (glaub ich) im TechTalk einen eigenen Thread zu, in dem aus hingebungsvoll diskutiert wurde...



Wenn man mal "Laufrichtung" in die Suche eingibt, wird man von Threads erschlagen. Alle paar Wochen wird da aufs neue diskutiert und geklugschei$$ert, warum die Pellen nun unbedingt so oder sorum aufgezogen werden müssen... 
Ganz ganz böse war ja Schwalbe, als sie bei einer Charge mal die Laufrichtungskennzeichnung vertauscht haben.  

@Eifelwolf
nee, der Dieter hat sie genau andersrum drauf, wohl so, wie es auf den Reifen vermerkt ist. Daher ja der ganze Terror mit "falscher Laufrichtung" im Laufradforum.

@Hammelhetzer

"tbc" kenne ich als "to be confirmed" => noch zu bestätigen
weiterhin beliebt ist "tba" => to be announced => wird noch bekanntgegeben

bjw => bin jetzt weg


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2007)

igjawaha















ich geh jetz auch wieder außer haus arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @Eifelwolf
> nee, der Dieter hat sie genau andersrum drauf, wohl so, wie es auf den Reifen vermerkt ist. Daher ja der ganze Terror mit "falscher Laufrichtung" im Laufradforum.
> 
> @Hammelhetzer
> ...



Was du so alles kennst, Volker...leider nicht den Leo?

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...pellToler=on&search=to+be+continued&relink=on

Zur Laufrichtung.
Nein, nein, nein, genauso wie's das Wölfchen sagt und wie's im XC üblich ist, habe ich meine Reifen aufgezogen. Hab's doch m.E. (meines Erachtens) auch genauso beschrieben? Ist aber auch kein Thema, brauche und will keine Nobbies mehr. Das Problem mit dem Flattern mag sich aus der Kombination Nobby und SID ergeben; mit dem Explorer ist jedenfalls absolut Ruhe.


----------



## Krampe (25. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Was du so alles kennst, Volker...leider nicht den Leo?
> 
> http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...pellToler=on&search=to+be+continued&relink=on
> 
> ...



Du kannst ja den "Speed King" von Conti nehmen, ehe du dir Gedanken über die Laufrichtung machen kannst sind sie abgefahren..


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Mai 2007)

Wegen Samstagtour:

Wenn es morgen früh regnen sollte, sag ich die Tour ab, daher bitte noch einmal um 7:45 hier rein schauen und ins LMB.

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Was du so alles kennst, Volker...leider nicht den Leo?



natürlich heißt "to be continued" "wird fortgesetzt", dafür brauch ich keinen Leo. Wie aber hier  zu lesen, ist die Abkürzung für "to be confirmed" tbc .   

So, und nu Schluß mit dem ganzen Kram und Slicks montiert, dann klappts auch mit der Laufrichtung...


----------



## Krampe (25. Mai 2007)

Was nehmt ihr denn so?
Ich gebe es ja auch zu, ich nehme leistungssteigernde Substanzen.. 
Aber nicht das billige chinesische *EPO *sondern die sichere, im Großversuch getestete Variante:  *PAULANER WEIZEN *


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Mai 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr denn so?
> Ich gebe es ja auch zu, ich nehme leistungssteigernde Substanzen..
> Aber nicht das billige chinesische *EPO *sondern die sichere, im Großversuch getestete Variante:  *PAULANER WEIZEN *



Da wird Dir Dein Sieg morgen aberkannt werden!! 

O.K., ich gebe es auch zu, damit meine Kinder es mal besser haben werden: Ich nehme regelmäßig das absolute nicht nachweißbare "Kölner Getränk", aber oral - nicht intravenös


----------



## Giom (26. Mai 2007)

ich nehme lieber eine dunkelrote flüßigkeit zu mir.
Ich meine natürlich Rotwein!


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Mai 2007)

So,

Wetter sieht ja noch einigermaßen passabel aus, daher steht einer unspektakulären Ahrrunde nichts im Wege.

Bis nachher


----------



## Mc Wade (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo Boris ( gruener Frosch ),

Auch noch mal an dieser Stelle :

Danke fuer eine super Tour in einer tollen Gegend, mit allem was dazu gehöhrt - lange entspannte  fahrbare Anstiege, einige schoene Singletrails, schnelle Abfahrten und zum Schluss nochmal anstaendig Mocke.

Habe nochmal nachgeschaut - 7 Std brutto - schaetze 6:15 Netto fuer Dich und Christoph ( 6:30 Std fuer mich   ) 79,00 Km 2100 hm .

Wuerde mich freuen bald wieder mit Euch eine Tour, wo auch immer, zu machen.

Gruss  

Willibald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Mai 2007)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hallo Boris ( gruener Frosch ),
> 
> Auch noch mal an dieser Stelle :
> 
> ...


Kompliment zurück, war eine sehr angenehme Tour mit angenehmen Tempo und angenehmen Mitfahren  So machts Spaß!


----------



## Krampe (26. Mai 2007)

Also ich muß schon sagen... 
Schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter (staubtrockene Trails) Boris, mit langen Anstiegen und am Ende mit einem Tal das eine Teststrecke für Fullys werden könnte.. 
Mit Radon , Cube und Simplon kein Problem aber mit Liteville wäre das doch die Katastrophe oder? Wegen dem Wippen und so.. 
Hier möchte ich euch meine heutigen Dopingmaßnahmen offenlegen (ist ja Trendy):
Vor der Tour ein Teller Cornflakes, 3/4 Becher Vannillequark und 3 Haferkekse
Während der Tour ein Riegel und 1, 5 Gel , 1 liter Wasser, 0,75 ISO Getränk
Nach der Tour (was habe ich mich darauf gefreut  ): 1 Recoverydrink, 1dunkles Weizen (Paulaner), 1Cola 0,5 , noch ein Weizen (hell auch von Paulaner  ) 2 Bratwürste (ich habe nicht mehr geschafft Boris..) und 4 Hänchenflügel/-schenkel mit Salat und Körnerbrot.
Gleich gibts noch lecker Nachtisch mit Erdbeeren 
Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour  
Christof


----------



## Giom (26. Mai 2007)

Mein "Rezept":
 *morgens:*2 scheiben vollkorntoast mit Marmelade von Mama-Giom (bring ich immer aus Paris mit), eine Banane, ein Kaffe, ein frubiase Sport
*während *'ner 100km/4000hm-Tour im 7GB: 4 Riegel, 3 Gels (je 41g), 5 Liter Wasser mit iso-Zeug (1/3 der vorgeschriebenen Menge).
*Nach *der Tour: (heute zB 17 Uhr) ein Recovery drink, Nudel, Fleisch, Käse, und wieder 'ne Banane, ein liter wasser... das war mein mittagesen, und um 19Uhr wieder Reis, fisch, ein jogurt, eine Mousse au chocolat, und nochmal 'ne Banane.
Und statt ein weizen wie Du trinke ich mir gerade ein 1976er Armagnac... und glaub mir, der schmeckt lecker
guillaume


----------



## Mc Wade (26. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Mein "Rezept":
> *morgens:*2 scheiben vollkorntoast mit Marmelade von Mama-Giom (bring ich immer aus Paris mit), eine Banane, ein Kaffe, ein frubiase Sport
> *während *'ner 100km/4000hm-Tour im 7GB: 4 Riegel, 3 Gels (je 41g), 5 Liter Wasser mit iso-Zeug (1/3 der vorgeschriebenen Menge).
> *Nach *der Tour: (heute zB 17 Uhr) ein Recovery drink, Nudel, Fleisch, Käse, und wieder 'ne Banane, ein liter wasser... das war mein mittagesen, und um 19Uhr wieder Reis, fisch, ein jogurt, eine Mousse au chocolat, und nochmal 'ne Banane.
> ...



Hoffe, Du hast auch einen anstaendigen Kaese z.B.: Roquefort, zum roten Wein oder ist das etwa der Weinbrand/Cognac - wuerde aber nicht zu Dir passen. 

Gruss

Willibald


----------



## Giom (26. Mai 2007)

Keine Angst, ich weiß schon was man mit Käse trinkt und wann der Armagnac erst fällig ist


----------



## Krampe (26. Mai 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich weiß schon was man mit Käse trinkt und wann der Armagnac erst fällig ist


Das wäre ja auch was für unterwegs.. 
Jedenfalls haben sich früher bei der Tour die "Sportler" so zu neuen Höchstleistungen treiben wollen. 
Aber Vorsicht Giom das war früher, heute fährt das kleine Pillenset und die Einwegspritze mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (27. Mai 2007)

Tip für heute:
6 Std Motorradrennen am Nürburgring  
Bei dem Wetter sehr schön zu schauen und besser als Biken. 
Die Fahrer werden auch Dopingfrei unterwegs sein  
Auf gehts...
Christof


----------



## Krampe (1. Juni 2007)

Wer fährt denn morgen wo und warum?  
TTL bitte melden.... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## supasini (1. Juni 2007)

morgen: lange Doppel-Explorertour:
1. neues Radel testen
2. Strecken für "Best of...." am 17.6. (guckst du im LMB) festklopfen...

wird ne schöne und längere Runde, Start gegen 12 Uhr in Euskirchen, Treffen auch an Hardtburg möglich! freu mich über mitfahrer
lg, martin


----------



## Giom (1. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> 1. neues Radel testen



was hast du gekauft?
guillaume


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
Ich glaub was, was mit L anfängt. Davon hatte er doch schon lange geschwärmt.
Gruß


----------



## Krampe (2. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> morgen: lange Doppel-Explorertour:
> 1. neues Radel testen
> 2. Strecken für "Best of...." am 17.6. (guckst du im LMB) festklopfen...
> 
> ...



Hi Martin ,
Das werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. Viel Spaß bei der ersten Ausfahrt und wenig nachschrauberei...und erst mit kleinen Drops anfangen 
Bei der Sonntäglichen Sonntagstour bist du dann ja schon eingefahren..
Gruß Christof


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2007)

hi giom, guckst du hier: klick


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2007)

Nettes kleines Schwarzes...  Schon gewogen? 


Wie lang ist eigentlich die Sattelstütze? Für mein Gefühl müsste die bei der Auskragung bis zur Dämpferanlenkung reinreichen...


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2007)

Addition der Gewichte ergibt 12990 g 
Ich denke aber, dass es ca. 13 kg sind, finde ich für die Stabilität, Größe und den Federweg gut.

die P6 ist 34,9mm Durchmesser und 480 mm lang. - steckt dicke lang genug drin, die cm-Markierungen für die Höhe sind noch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Giom (2. Juni 2007)

sieht echt cool aus Martin. Von der neuen XTR schaltung mit den rapidfire wirst du begeistert sein!!! Grndsätzlich bei allen teilen 'ne gut wahl

gruß
guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leutz,
inspiriert von den "Best of..." - Touren vom Team Tomburg biete ich auch mal eine an: "Best of... rund um Euskirchen"
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4620
an der Feinabstimmung feile ich noch, genauere Daten zu Länge und Hm sowie Streckenverlauf demnächst im LMB. Aber meldet euch schon mal reichlich an!
lg, martin


----------



## Scaramouche (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es auch eine Slow-Motion-Variante, Abkürzungen oder Chicken-Ways für die nicht so Trainierten?


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2007)

ja, ich hoffe, dass mein kleiner Bruder mitfährt, der könnte dieses Truppe dann übernehmen - ich werde ihn fragen (ein Mann mit einem Übergewicht an kleinen Kindern (=ängstlich) und Kilos (=ein bisschen langsamer)).
ansonsten gibt's diverse Abkürzungsmöglichkeiten, es ist aber fahrtechnisch (leider) nicht schwer, sowas gibt's rueu nicht


----------



## Krampe (7. Juni 2007)

hey, Schöne Tour heute Boris  
17er Schnitt, ca.1200hm, 74km, was will man mehr  
Gut , vielleicht war es etwas zu kühl und windig aber du warst ja mit der Weste gut ausgestattet.. 
Wäre auch ne gute Leidwill Teststrecke gewesen aber ich werde das Teil wohl nie sehen..(damals gab es doch diese V2 Raketen.., die waren auch geheim..)
 Das Belohnungsgrillen mit Verköstigung flüssiger Paulaneranabolika war anschließend nur gerecht..  und notwendig.. 
Was haben die anderen denn so gemacht?
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juni 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> ...Was haben die anderen denn so gemacht?
> Grüsse Christof


 

Von Altenahr aus zum Schrock (unter den mitleidigen Blicken aller entgegenkommenden und somit den Berg heruntersausenden Leidensgenossen  ) und über das Steinerberghaus weiter über den Höhenzug ins östliche Ahrgebirge.


----------



## supasini (7. Juni 2007)

von Euskirchen nach Nöthen, von dort mit TransAlp-Mitfahrer Hei(n)z ne flotte Forststraßenrunde rund um BAM, anschließen supalecka Kuchenessen bei Heinz zu Hause und von Frouwe im Auto wieder nach Hause gegondelt worden.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ... und von Frouwe im Auto wieder nach Hause gegondelt worden.


...lass das mal nicht bis zum AX zur Gewohnheit werden... 

War es bei euch auch so schwül? Wir haben geschwitzt wie in der Sauna...


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Juni 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Gut , vielleicht war es etwas zu kühl und windig aber du warst ja mit der Weste gut ausgestattet..



Dass ist ja wohl nicht war. Der hatte echt wieder ne Jacke an???


----------



## Krampe (8. Juni 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Dass ist ja wohl nicht war. Der hatte echt wieder ne Jacke an???



Nur die Weste drüber aber ich hab ihm noch meine Regenjacke angeboten und meine, er hätte kurz überlegt... 
@Martin , da hätten wir ja zusammen fahren können. Wir sind von der Tomburg aus gestartet und richtung BaM gefahren.
Auf den Rückweg nach der Steinbachtalsperre fing es tatsächlich kurz an zu Regnen und die Luft wurde danach noch dicker.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (9. Juni 2007)

So, das Maß ist voll:
Kleine 7 Gebirgsrunde mit Boris (die erste hälfte) über Rhein - Petersberg - Bittweg - Nachtigallental - Milchhäuschen - Drachenfels - Lohrberg - Löwenburg - Schmelztal - Kreutzeiche - Löwenburg - Margaretenhöhe - Bittweg - Rhein und bei feinstem Gegenwind zurück nach Alfter City (100km und min. 500hm) 
In Köwi habe ich noch die 7 - Hiller starten sehen. Sie waren wohl auf Gewittersuche um die Zeit... 
Irgendwie ist mein Hals so trocken...
Christof


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4620
habe die Details fertig und ergänzt: wo bleiben die leichten Tomburger? (Christoph, Boris,... - ich rechne fest mit euch!) vielleicht fahre ich auch mit dem Liteville... 

ansonsten mit dem da:











nee, Quatsch: auf der Trailtour und bei der Länge werde ich sicher nicht auf den Liteville-Komfort verzichten, isch fahre gar kein Rennen!


----------



## Krampe (10. Juni 2007)

Da kann ich nicht.. 
Fahre beim Bonn triatlon mit (Staffel), also eine Best of Bonn Runde...
Gruß Christof


----------



## Fungrisu (10. Juni 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> In Köwi habe ich noch die 7 - Hiller starten sehen. Sie waren wohl auf Gewittersuche um die Zeit...



Tach,
nix da Gewittersuch wir sind trocken geblieben!
Sind mal wieder eine sehr geile Runde gefahren und haben den Boris (RedDevil) mit Frau auch 2mal getroffen.
Warum kommst du nicht mal an einem Samstag vorbei?
Wir freffen uns immer Samstag um 14Uhr in Köwi an der Fähre.



Krampe schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht..
> Fahre beim Bonn triatlon mit (Staffel), also eine Best of Bonn Runde...
> Gruß Christof



Hi Christof,
dann sind wir ja Konkurrenten ich fahre auch die Staffel  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

will mit meinen neuen Sigma noch die Landschaft ein wenig vermessen und habe für Sa. mal 'ne kleine Tour eingestellt. Wer Interesse hat...


----------



## Krampe (12. Juni 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> will mit meinen neuen Sigma noch die Landschaft ein wenig vermessen und habe für Sa. mal 'ne kleine Tour eingestellt. Wer Interesse hat...



Sigma was?
Hier scheint dert Wohlstand ausgebrochen zu sein, überall nur neue Bikes.. 
Samstag bin ich nicht dabei da ich mich in der mentalen Vorbereitung auf den Triatlon-Rad-Sprint am Sonntag befinden werde... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Juni 2007)

Ein Sigma ist doch ein Fahrradcompi, oder? 
Gruß


----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2007)

jau, die gibt's schon ab 9,90 â¬


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Juni 2007)

meiner war etwas teurer, wenn auch preiswert.


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Juni 2007)

Hat der Herr B. aus B. dir nen netten Preis gemacht


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Juni 2007)

Nö,

ich bestelle ganz gerne mal bei Actionsports .

Jetzt will ich halt immer ganz genau wissen, wie hoch was ist .


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Juni 2007)

Wenigstens weißt du immer wo du bist, ich verfahr mich so oft, dass für mich nur  ein GPS Sinn machen würde 
War das am Anfang bei euch auch so?


----------



## Giom (13. Juni 2007)

nö, die Löwenburg find'ich immer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Juni 2007)

Kommt Zeit,

kommt Weg. Viel blöder als sich zu verfahren isses, wenn du beim Joggen in die falsche Richtung rennst.


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Juni 2007)

Also ich hab mich Gestern so um ca. 180 grad und 10km verfahren. Ich war in Pech und wollte durch den Kottenforst nach Merl. Leider kam ich dann in Ippendorf raus


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> nö, die Löwenburg find'ich immer



Atomrofl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Juni 2007)

Hi Krampe,

Glückwunsch zum 65. Platz als Rennradfahrer  Ich glaube, wenn die noch ein paar Wurzeln in die Strecke eingebaut hätten, wäre es noch besser geworden   

Du hast ja Dein Team ganz schön nach vorne gebracht! Wurde wenigstens Euer Team-Name der diesjährigen/letztjährigen Platzierung gerecht?


----------



## Krampe (19. Juni 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Krampe,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum 65. Platz als Rennradfahrer  Ich glaube, wenn die noch ein paar Wurzeln in die Strecke eingebaut hätten, wäre es noch besser geworden
> 
> Du hast ja Dein Team ganz schön nach vorne gebracht! Wurde wenigstens Euer Team-Name der diesjährigen/letztjährigen Platzierung gerecht?



Danke, unser Name war natürlich Programm..Wir waren in allen Disziplinen Schneller als 2006  
Ich hätte allerdings nicht gedacht , daß es bei der Radstrecke so knapp wird. Der Kurs war schwieriger als letztes Jahr obwohl nicht so abgehackt und besser zu fahren. (ca 60km; 690hm)
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich überall Gegenwind und die Anstiege waren trotz Sachs Success Schaltung nur im Wiegetritt zu nehmen..:kotz: 
Auf dem letzten Teil der Strecke waren leider viele Autos unterwegs die man aber gut überholen konnte.. 
Das verdiente Weizenbier hatte ich übrigens auch schneller als 2006..  
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (24. Juni 2007)

Und Krampe, heute wieder unterwegs gewesen? Danke noch fürs mitfahren gestern, so war ich nicht die ganze zeit allein unterwegs. Am Ende der letzten Runde hat mich der Regen am Ölberg doch noch erwischt und bis zum Drachenfels nicht los gelassen, aber da war es mir schon egal.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (24. Juni 2007)

Hi Giom,
Ja klar, aber nur kurz und flach weil ich noch die Party verdauen mußte. 
Außerden lief Moto GP im Eurosport , das durfte ich nicht verpassen.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Juni 2007)

Es geschieht ja selten: Man kommt an seine Arbeitsstelle, und dort steht tatsächlich völlig sinnlos ein Mountain-Bike herum  :







Des Rätsels Lösung folgte umgehend: Das seitens des Herstellers gestiftete Radel wird am Donnerstagnachmittag in einem Rheinbacher Kinderheim für einen guten Zweck versteigert (also, wer Interesse hat...). Zusammengeschraubt wurde das 10,3 kg schwere Bike bei der relativ unbekannten Rheinbacher Bikeschmiede Quantec, die sich der Ausstattung diverser Sportler, insbesondere Ironmans, rühmt. 






Etwas zur Ausstattung: Kurbel Hollowtec II XT, Umwerfer/Schaltung/Dualcontrol/V-Brakes ebenfalls XT, Laufräder Mavic Crossride, Rahmen Aluminium 7005 Superlight, Schwalbe Smart Sam, Manitou Black, diverse Ritchey Parts. Und eine feine Verarbeitung.

Wen es interessiert: http://www.quantec-bikes.de/


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ... Radel wird am Donnerstagnachmittag in einem Rheinbacher Kinderheim für einen guten Zweck versteigert ...


Meinste die Kinder haben genug Kohle für das Teil? 

PS: Wo arbeitest du? Nur CDs aufm Tisch und ein fetter Ghettoblaster nebendran...


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Meinste die Kinder haben genug Kohle für das Teil? ...


 
Wo wären die Chancen größer, das Rad behalten zu dürfen....  ?





Enrgy schrieb:


> ...PS: Wo arbeitest du? Nur CDs aufm Tisch und ein fetter Ghettoblaster nebendran...


 
Du bist Opfer Deiner Oberflächlichkeit: Ich schrieb von Arbeits*stelle*, nicht von (meinem) Arbeits*platz*


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Juni 2007)

Wo ich gerade Fotos einstelle: Heute gabe es eine böse Überraschung an meinem treuen Specialized Enduro....  . Ich hoffe, die "5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen" sind nicht nur ein Papiertiger  !


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2007)

Ach du Schei$$e!! 
Waren die Nähte nur geklebt? Ist ja Hammer! Oder biste vom Garagendach gedropt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Juni 2007)

Na ja, der letzte Einsatz das Rädchens war die Vortour mit Uwe (Handlampe) zum 50-Teilnehmer-Event am kommenden Sonntag  .


----------



## hama687 (27. Juni 2007)

man oh man sieht ja böse aus, schon gefragt wegen garantie?

bei mkir hatt sich heute das schaltwerk in luft aufgelöst oder eher die feder, naja mal schauen...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Juni 2007)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Du, wie auch andere Forumskollegen, ein aktuelles Modelle bekommst! Vmtl. liegen Universen zwischen den Fahreigenschaften Deines "alten" und den aktuellen Modellen.


----------



## Günni69 (27. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Na ja, der letzte Einsatz das Rädchens war die Vortour mit Uwe (Handlampe) zum 50-Teilnehmer-Event am kommenden Sonntag  .



Ohje, was hat der denn da für eine Strecke zusammen gebastelt? 
Werde dann wohl auch schonmal mal meine Garantieunterlagen zurecht legen und brauche dann nach der Tour nicht lange suchen.  

Drücke dir die Dauemn, dass alles ohne größere Komplikationen geregelt wird.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Na ja, der letzte Einsatz das Rädchens war die Vortour mit Uwe (Handlampe) zum 50-Teilnehmer-Event am kommenden Sonntag  .


Kein Problem, als Erstbesitzer hab ich ja bei CD auf den Rahmen Garantie bis zur Rente...


----------



## Redking (27. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Na ja, der letzte Einsatz das Rädchens war die Vortour mit Uwe (Handlampe) zum 50-Teilnehmer-Event am kommenden Sonntag  .



Oh ich komme lieber mit dem Rad von der anderen Marke damit das der gleichen Marke  nicht kaputt geht!   
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (27. Juni 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Du, wie auch andere Forumskollegen, ein aktuelles Modelle bekommst


 
vor 3 Monaten hab ich ein 2007er Modell als austausch für den 2005er Modell erhalten. Den 2008 werden die mir diesmal wohl nicht geben, außer zu Testzwecke wenn die sehen wollen, ob sie die diesmal für 63kg-Fahrer zulassen können.


----------



## Giom (30. Juni 2007)

so, morgen ist bei mir etwas unsicher: die letzten Höhenmeter heute waren echt mühsam, also hängt es jetzt von dem eben angetossenen regenerierungsprozess, der sich in ca. 2 stunden bei einer Fete fortsetzen wird

Na, ja, das heißt aber, sollte ich da sein, dann hoffe ich dass Krampe und Frosch sich bereit erklären mich mit nem seil zu schleppen... OK Kollege?

Guck mal Frosch, somit wärst du die ganze zeit vor mir

Ich sag hoffungsvoll... bis morgen

Guillaume


----------



## Krampe (1. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so, morgen ist bei mir etwas unsicher: die letzten Höhenmeter heute waren echt mühsam, also hängt es jetzt von dem eben angetossenen regenerierungsprozess, der sich in ca. 2 stunden bei einer Fete fortsetzen wird
> 
> Na, ja, das heißt aber, sollte ich da sein, dann hoffe ich dass Krampe und Frosch sich bereit erklären mich mit nem seil zu schleppen... OK Kollege?
> 
> ...


Komm doch mit Giom, das wird eine schöne flache Runde wo du ausruhen kannst. 
Die erste Panne wird bei 48 Teilnehmern ca. nach 5 min. eintreten.(wahrscheinlich Uwe mit loser Kurbel..) 
Vor dem   *Mont Blanc * wird das meine letzte Tour sein und ich hoffe wir schaffen wirklich die 90 km ohne andauernd anzuhalten sonst werde ich Richtung 7 Gebirge fahren..
Ab nächster Woche werde ich dann ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln können bei schönem Alpenpanorama   
Ich hoffe die haben überall frisches Weizenbier da... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (1. Juli 2007)

na ja, bin noch nicht so fit, aber es wird schon gehen. Es stehen in der tat nicht so viele höhenmeter an... bin dabei
Das mit der losen Kurbel, die auf einmal auf dem trail vor mir lag, das war Thomas nicht Uwe... ach, die Bruda!
Stimmt, bist bald in den Bergen, cool. Bei mir wird es erst August sein.
Also bis gleich
guillaume


----------



## Giom (4. Juli 2007)

so, heute abend stehen bei mir wieder montagearbeiten an: neuer plastik-rahmen ist eben angekommen
guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so, heute abend stehen bei mir wieder montagearbeiten an: neuer plastik-rahmen ist eben angekommen
> guillaume



Aha, wieder der gleiche 2007er? 


Grüße vom grünen Frosch, der irgendeinmal wieder eine trockene Runde drehen möchte!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. Juli 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Grüße vom grünen Frosch, der irgendeinmal wieder eine trockene Runde drehen möchte!!!



Siehe Ausschreibung des Herrn Hammelhetzer für kommenden Samstag.


----------



## Giom (4. Juli 2007)

ja, ganz genau das gleiche 200er.
Ich hab überlegt den zu verkaufen und mir was anderes zu holen... mach ich nicht, ich probier's nochmal, und hoffe daß es nur pech war und daß es diesmal mein Gewicht aushält.


----------



## supasini (4. Juli 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Zusammengeschraubt wurde das 10,3 kg schwere Bike bei der relativ unbekannten Rheinbacher Bikeschmiede âQuantecâ, die sich der Ausstattung diverser Sportler, insbesondere Ironmans, rÃ¼hmt.




wie unbekannt? Ich hab auch so eins: 
- gut verarbeiteter Rahmen, 
- relativ gÃ¼nstig (habe 270 â¬ fÃ¼r den eloxierten bezahlt), 
- nicht zu schwer (ohne Canti-Sockel in 21" 1520 g), 
- relativ langes Oberrohr (610 mm bei 21"/53 cm)


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Juli 2007)

Hi,
Wie siehts aus? Waert ihr daran interessiert hierfuer ein Team zu machen? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3875128#post3875128
Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (13. Juli 2007)

mal gucken, vielleicht fahre ich mit den siebengebirgler mit


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Juli 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wie siehts aus? Waert ihr daran interessiert hierfuer ein Team zu machen?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3875128#post3875128
> Gruss
> Sebastian


 
Bis dahin (2008) fließt noch viel Wasser die Ahr hinunter.


----------



## Krampe (19. Juli 2007)

Es war sooo geil...   

Nehmt dies:





Gruß Christof


----------



## on any sunday (19. Juli 2007)

Alpencross wird tendenziell überbewertet, erst recht mit einem Hartschwanz.


----------



## supasini (19. Juli 2007)

red dich ruhig froh!


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. Juli 2007)

Genau, warum bist du denn Hartteil gefahren?


----------



## Krampe (19. Juli 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Alpencross wird tendenziell überbewertet, erst recht mit einem Hartschwanz.



Stimmt, ich habe falsch bewertet..., ich nehme alles zurück, es war noch besser... 
Außerdem war es kein Alpencross sondern einfach in den Alpen cruisen... 
Das dürfte zum Teil auch die Gegend sein wo Du noch fahren willst. Ich habe auf jeden Fall noch was übriggelassen. 
In Torre Pellice gab es sogar Weizen vom Faß... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Krampe (19. Juli 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Genau, warum bist du denn Hartteil gefahren?



Hi,
Fully fährt doch jeder inzwischen...  
Back to the roots, aber im Ernst, es hat die beste Performance im Moment von meinen Bikes obwohl ein paar Streckenabschnitte keine reinen Hardtailstrecken waren   
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Giom (19. Juli 2007)

hallo Chistof,
cooles bild! in 2 wochen geht's für mich auch los. Erst 2 Wochen in der Schweiz bzw. im Wallis, und dann mitte September nach Italien von der Adria- zur Mittelmeeküste übers Apennin, eine woche. Freue mich schon total drauf. Aus so Urlaub kommt man bestimmt etwas fitter als vorher... cool!
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (19. Juli 2007)

Coooooles Bild Christof 

Muß leider noch 5 Wochen  warten, bevor es über die Alpen geht


----------



## Giom (19. Juli 2007)

wie entstand denn das bild?
a) selbsauslöser
b) von einem Mitbiker
c) die webcam an der endstation gondole
?


----------



## Krampe (20. Juli 2007)

Da fährt keine Seilbahn mehr Giom... 
Die würde höchstens einfrieren. Jedenfalls hat es bei mir für eine Gesichtslähmung gereicht...  
Immerhin über3000m hoch und da nicht viel Schnee lag komplett fahrbar 
Die Bilder zum Nase langmachen habe ich im Photoalbum abgelegt unter GTA1
Gruß Christof


----------



## supasini (20. Juli 2007)

madritschjoch?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Juli 2007)

Hätte jemand von den Herrschaften Lust, morgen (Sa.) so 1500-2000Hm ex SBTS niederzumachen? Startzeit gegen Mittag?


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Da fährt keine Seilbahn mehr Giom...
> Die würde höchstens einfrieren. Jedenfalls hat es bei mir für eine Gesichtslähmung gereicht...
> Immerhin über3000m hoch und da nicht viel Schnee lag komplett fahrbar
> Die Bilder zum Nase langmachen habe ich im Photoalbum abgelegt unter GTA1
> Gruß Christof



Dürfte Sommelier sein, der See ist auch bald verschwunden. 

Ups, sehe gerade, steht ja auch in deinem Fotoalbum. Ich glaube, du mußt mir bei Gelegenheit ein paar Fragen über den Assieta Trail etc. beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (21. Juli 2007)

So, kaum wieder in good old Germany verstauche ich mir den  Daumen  im Harz beim Versuch einen schönen Trail zu fahren. 
Irgendwie ist der Lenker am Daumen hängengeblieben...    
Ich werde wohl erst mal das machen was ich kann..: Flache Waldautobahn fahren.. 
Wenigstens ist das nicht beim Weizentrinken passiert.. 
Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Juli 2007)

*Logbuch eines Rahmenbruches *​ 

Bereits mit Post Nr. 1210 vom 26.06.2007 hatte ich auf den nicht reparierbaren Rahmenbruch meines treuen Specialized Enduro hingewiesen. Was ich damals noch nicht ahnte, war die anschlieÃende Odyssee bis zum Erhalt eines wieder funktionstÃ¼chtigen Rades. Hierzu nachfolgendes Logbuch, gedacht zur Unterhaltung des allgemeinen Forikers bei einer gepflegten TÃ¼te Chips und zur Demotivation derjeniger, die noch einen Rahmenbruch und dessen Abwicklung vor sich haben J. 
Nach diesem Selbsterfahrungswert gilt darÃ¼ber hinaus mein MitgefÃ¼hl allen Votec- und Bergwerk-Fahrern (und Ã¤hnlichen) der ersten Stunde, haben doch die jeweiligen Folgefirmen dieser Marken alle GarantieansprÃ¼che der Urmarken abgelehnt, so dass diesen Bikern bis heute nichtmals ein kleines Licht am Rahmenhorizont erschien.

*Tag 0 (Dienstag, 26.06.2007) â âGround zeroâ*
An meinem Specialized Enduro entdecke ich einen Rahmenbruch. Offensichtlich ist, von mir unbemerkt, eine SchweiÃnaht gebrochen. Der Bruch hat sich schlieÃlich in den Rahmen selbst fortgesetzt. 







*Tag 1 (Mittwoch, 27.06.2007)*
Da auf den Rahmen seitens Specialized 5 Jahre Garantie gegeben wird, spreche ich bei meinem HÃ¤ndler (bei dem ich das Rad 2005 erworben habe) zwecks Garantieabwicklung vor. Dieser wiegelt ab: Er vertrete die Firma seit lÃ¤ngerem nicht mehr, werde aber bei Specialized wegen der Abwicklung nachfragen und mich dann anrufen.

*Tag 3 (Freitag, 29.06.2007) - Aktivtag*
Da mich mein HÃ¤ndler â erwartungsgemÃ¤Ã â nicht angerufen hat, suche ich ihn in seinem Laden auf. Seine Aussage: Er habe gerade bei Specialized angerufen (welch Zufall), aber er kÃ¶nne wirklich keine GarantiefÃ¤lle mehr abwickeln und bekÃ¤me zudem von Specialized die anfallenden Arbeiten nicht vergÃ¼tet. Mein natÃ¼rliches Rechtsempfinden sowie die in frÃ¼her Jugend aufgedrÃ¤ngten BGB-Kenntnisse sagen mir etwas anderes, aber ich belasse es dabei, da âmeinâ (?) HÃ¤ndler tatsÃ¤chlich derzeit mit Reparaturen sehr belastet ist und ich einen absolut unmotivierten und muffeligen Mechaniker beim Zusammenschrauben meines Rades weder mir noch â und insbesondere â meinem Rad antun mÃ¶chte. Das HÃ¼hnchen kann man auch noch spÃ¤ter rupfen. Der HÃ¤ndler empfiehlt mir einen Specialized-HÃ¤ndler in Adenau. Im Internet finde ich als weiteren Vertreter dieser Marke einen groÃen HÃ¤ndler in St. Augustin. Dann lieber Adenau. 

Ich rufe in Adenau an und wir vereinbaren einen Termin noch fÃ¼r den Nachmittag. Dort angekommen, gibt man sich groÃe MÃ¼he: Der ZwischenhÃ¤ndler/Importeur von Specialized mit Sitz in Rotterdam wird zwecks Vorgehensweise mehrmals kontaktiert. Dessen erste Frage: Warum macht die Garantieabwicklung nicht der UrsprungshÃ¤ndler, auch wenn er nicht mehr die Marke fÃ¼hrt? Ich bitte, die Frage ihm selbst zu stellen.
Der Importeur inspiziert nun meine alte Enduro, wobei der Adenauer HÃ¤ndler, per Handy mit ihm verbunden, seine Augen sind. Schnell stellt sich folgendes heraus: Specialized ersetzt Rahmen auf Garantie innerhalb von fÃ¼nf Jahren nach Kauf, innerhalb von zwei Jahren wird auch die Montage Ã¼bernommen. Der alte Rahmen geht zum Importeur zwecks Materialanalyse.
Meinen Rahmen gibt es als Ersatz nicht mehr, er wurde nur ein Jahr (2002, erworben wurde das Rad allerdings erst 2005) gebaut. Die Komponenten kÃ¶nnen auÃer Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer, da nur 100 mm DÃ¤mpferweg statt heutzutage 130 mm, Ã¼bernommen werden. 
Der Importeur habe fÃ¼r solche FÃ¤lle stets ein bestimmtes Kontingent von Rahmen zur VerfÃ¼gung, so wird mir erklÃ¤rt. Derzeit kÃ¶nne man mir in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe âLâ einen XC-FSR-Rahmen oder einen Stumpjumper-Rahmen anbieten, andernfalls mÃ¼sse ich âbis zum nÃ¤chsten Kontingentâ warten. Der Adenauer HÃ¤ndler hat zum GlÃ¼ck im gut sortierten Laden beide in Frage kommende Rahmen als âKomplettrÃ¤derâ im Angebot und bietet mir eine Probefahrt mit beiden an, was ich dankend annehme. Die Entscheidung war allerdings vorher schon klar: Stumpjumper. 
Die lieferbare Rahmenfarbe findet ebenfalls meine Zustimmung, der 2007er Rahmen selbst soll noch heute in den Versand gehen und Anfang kommender Woche in Adenau eintreffen. BezÃ¼glich des neu erforderlichen DÃ¤mpfers macht mir der Importeur kompromissbereit ein Angebot, welches ich nicht abschlagen kann: Einen Fox Triad zum Vorzugspreis. 
Bleibt noch die Gabel. Der Adenauer HÃ¤ndler will mir ein paar Angebote bis kommende Woche ausarbeiten. Hier findet sich aber noch am gleichen Tag beim Stammtisch der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg in Hennef eine wesentlich kostengÃ¼nstigere LÃ¶sung in Form einer Magura Menja mit Remote.

*Tag 9 + 10 (Donnerstag, 05.07.2007 und Freitag, 06.07.2007)*
Auf meine telefonische Nachfrage erfahre ich: Etwas verspÃ¤tet, sind zunÃ¤chst Rahmen und einen Tag spÃ¤ter Lagerbuchsen und DÃ¤mpfer in Adenau eingetroffen. Das Rad soll nun Mittwoch oder Donnerstag der folgenden Woche fertig sein â man wird mich anrufen. Der HÃ¤ndler sieht sich, nebenbei bemerkt, nur zum Einbau von ihm gelieferter Gabeln im Stande â aber keine Fremdgabeln! Dann eben ohne ihn.

*Tag 16 (Donnerstag, 12.07.2007) *
Das Rad mÃ¼sste fertig sein, meine Erfahrung sagt mir allerdings: HÃ¤ndler rufen nie an. Also rufe ich an. Das Rad ist nicht fertig, da viel zu tun, Mechaniker nicht da und so weiter und so fort. Man nimmt nun den Samstag ins Visier. Ich nicht nur den Samstag.

*Tag 18 (Samstag, 14.07.2007) *
Der Adenauer HÃ¤ndler ruft mich an (funktioniert also doch): Beim heutigen Auspacken (jau, mehr als eine Woche spÃ¤ter nach Eintreffen der Teileâ¦) des Ersatzrahmens hat er festgestellt, das statt der GrÃ¶Ãe âLâ versehentlich âSâ geliefert wurde. Heute, Samstag, kÃ¶nne man den Importeur verstÃ¤ndlicherweise nicht erreichen, aber sofort am Montag. 
Beiderseitiges Bedauern, meinerseitige MeinungserklÃ¤rung mit dem Ergebnis beiderseitiger Ansicht, dass es nun langsam fÃ¼r das Rad âZeit wird (!!!)â. 
Den falsch gelieferten Rahmen hÃ¤ngt der Adenauer HÃ¤ndler netterweise extra fÃ¼r mich Ã¼bers Wochenende in ein Schaufenster - so kÃ¶nne ich ihn auch auÃerhalb der LadenÃ¶ffnungszeiten anschauen kommen.

*Tag 19 (Sonntag, 15.07.2007) (das Bike-Ende)*
Ich habe das Angebot des Adenauer HÃ¤ndlers zur Rahmenbesichtigung angenommen (der Rahmen gefÃ¤llt mir gut!) und gleichzeitig mit einer MTB-Runde um den NÃ¼rburgring verknÃ¼pft. Nach bereits 4 km Strecke kann ich jedoch umkehren: Der Viergelenker wurde quasi zum Dreigelenker, ein Lager der Hinterradschwinge ist im Schotter des NÃ¼rburgringes eigene Wege gegangen. Damit fÃ¤llt auch mein Zweitbike aus. Tolle Sache, toller Zeitpunkt  !

*Tag 20 (Montag, 16.07.2007)*
Da auf dem Zweitbike ebenfalls noch Garantie (hier: zwei Jahre) gewÃ¤hrt wird, habe ich es dem Lieferanten, einem Ahrweiler Radladen, zur Reparatur gebracht. Dort zunÃ¤chst nur Schulterzucken, man wird zuerst den Hersteller (Checker Pig) und dann mich kontaktieren. Leider war kein baugleiches Rad zum Ausbau der benÃ¶tigten Teile vorhanden. Somit sitze ich bei (endlich) sommerlichem Wetter ohne Rad herum.

*Tag 21 (Dienstag, 17.07.2007)*
Aufgrund der Radmisere will ich den weiteren Reparaturfortgang etwas forcieren. Mein Opfer ist der Adenauer HÃ¤ndler. Den rufe ich an und schildere ihm meinen nun radlosen Zustand. Mir wird versichert, nach MÃ¶glichkeit wÃ¼rde das Rad noch diese Woche fertig â man wolle schlieÃlich auch selbst nÃ¤chste Woche in Urlaub gehen. Der gewÃ¼nschte, falsch ausgelieferte Ersatzrahmen sei beim Importeur ebenfalls in der GrÃ¶Ãe âLâ verfÃ¼gbar und bereits auf dem Weg nach Deutschland. 

*Tag 22 (Mittwoch, 18.07.2007)*
Ein Anruf, diesmal in Ahrweiler, bringt leider keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Zum :kotz: 

*Tag 24 (Freitag, 20.07.2007)*
Erneuter Anruf in Ahrweiler: Das fehlende Lager ist bestellt, aber noch nicht eingetroffen. 
Es gibt aber auch Erfreuliches: Anruf aus Adenau, man stimmt noch ein paar technische Details zum Aufbau ab, morgen um 12.00 Uhr soll das Specialized abholbereit sein.

*Tag 25 (Samstag, 21.07.2007) â âFeiertagâ*
Eine Viertelstunde bin ich zu frÃ¼h in Adenau. Im Laden brummt es, egal, der HÃ¤ndler stÃ¼rzt sofort auf mich und zeigt mir das âneueâ Rad. Da er provisorisch die alte Gabel befestigt hat, kann ich auf dem Parkplatz eine Proberunde drehen. Dann folgt das, was jeder kennt: Man findet im Laden noch ein paar âKleinigkeitenâ, die ihrerseits den Weg in die EinkaufstÃ¼te finden. 

Zu Hause angekommen, wird die wartende Magura Menja (schon mit roter Socke â 2008) eingebaut. Und natÃ¼rlich noch ein paar Details. Es folgt das Set-up und die erste 10-Meter-Probefahrt: Die Hinterradbremse zeigt keine Wirkung mehr. BelagstÃ¤rke stimmt, EntlÃ¼ften bringt keinen Erfolg. Also aufmachen â die BelÃ¤ge sind aufgrund Langeweile bereits zerbrÃ¶selt. Hatte ich auch noch nicht.




Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich drÃ¼cke Dir die Daumen, daÃ Du, wie auch andere Forumskollegen, ein aktuelles Modelle bekommst! Vmtl. liegen Universen zwischen den Fahreigenschaften Deines "alten" und den aktuellen Modellen.


 
So ist es! Ab auf die Hausrunde, die aufgrund des hohen SpaÃfaktors wesentlich erweitert wird. Das neue Rad kann manches, wenn auch nicht alles besser als meine alte Enduro. Und die Gabel gefÃ¤llt auch mir als eingefleischtem Marzocchi-Fan. Wir werden uns zusammenraufen! Das Wetter stimmt, im Wald sind viele Mountainbike-Spuren; ab heute ist auch meine wieder mit dabei !


----------



## wariat (21. Juli 2007)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß .


----------



## ultra2 (21. Juli 2007)

Na geht doch. 

Schön geschrieben, schönes Rad. Glückwunsch. 

Dann kannst Du uns ja mal um den Nürburgring guiden. Aber erst in ca. 4 Wochen. Vorher darf ich noch nicht wieder. 

Bei meinem vorherigen Scott lief es so:

Privat gekauft (also auch laut Papieren kein Erstbesitzer). Und das Rad (Scott FX 10) war gerade ein Jahr aus dem aktuellen Programm als es etwas schwammig wurde. So hintenrum. Bruch der Schwinge 3 Jahren nach Erstverkauf Damit zu Cyclewerx inklusive Papieren. Darin steht ja, das 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen wären. Wenn auch nur für den Erstbesitzer   Cyclewerx sagt okay rufen wir mal bei Scott an. Scott will die Rahmennummer und teilt mit, das die neue Schwinge noch am selben Tag raus geht. Auf Garantie. Drei Tage später hole ich das Rad bei Cyclewerx wieder ab. Nur die Umbaukosten mußte ich zahlen. 

Diese Erfahrung ist der Grund warum ich weiter Scott fahre. Und weil ich vom Marketing Coordinator bei Scott das Genius förmlich aufgezwungen bekam. 

@Tazz Aber mein Cannondale die Stadtschla... ist ja auch okay oder? 
Hat ja lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Juli 2007)

Helmuuuuuuuut....   fantastischer Bericht & fantastisches Bike! Gratulation! Freut mich für Dich.


----------



## Tazz (21. Juli 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du uns ja mal um den Nürburgring guiden. Aber erst in ca. 4 Wochen. Vorher darf ich noch nicht wieder.
> @Tazz Aber ein Cannondale als Stadtschlampe ist ja auch okay
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Wow   
super schönes Bike hast Du da erwischt lieber Eifelwolf  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und super viel Spaß mit dem nagelneuen Flitzer 

 würde mich auch sehr freuen die Runde um den Nürnburgring mit Dir zu starten .

Gruß Renate 

@ultra2, ja so ein Cannondale kann noch viel mehr als nur Strasse


----------



## Krampe (22. Juli 2007)

Glückwunsch zum Bike!Dein Bericht stimmt mich aber bedenklich . Da ich wahrscheinlich den einen Händler kenne und die Situation nachvollziehen kann , frage ich mich welchen Vorteil ein "kleiner" Händler eigentlich noch bieten soll? 
Nicht jeder hat ein Zweitbike... Also doch zum Discounter gehen und da kaufen? 
Meinen Dämpfer den ich nachrüsten will (Update) werde ich jetzt auch so übers Netz bestellen müssen...Der Hersteller und der Händler sind nicht in der Lage ihn auszuliefern obwohl er in 2007er Bikes verbaut wird! ´
In diesem Sinne, allzeit pannenfreie Fahrt und ewiges Rahmenleben... 
Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche  . Die Lenkerhörnchen stehen jetzt übrigens parallel zum Lenkervorbau (wie's sich's g'hört!), die Fotos (da sieht es noch anders aus) sind direkt nach der Montage entstanden - denn so sauber wird mein Rad nie mehr sein  ).



wariat schrieb:


> Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß.


 
Danke - Elmar, Du lebst noch...?  



ultra2 schrieb:


> ...Diese Erfahrung ist der Grund warum ich weiter Scott fahre. Und weil ich vom Marketing Coordinator bei Scott das Genius förmlich aufgezwungen bekam. ...


 
Über Specialized kann ich ja auch nicht meckern, im Gegenteil (bis auf das Versenden eines falschen Rahmens); Problem war der Händler, bei dem ich das Rad seinerzeit erworben habe. Btw: Alles Gute bezgl. Herumgeschnipsele (es gehen entsprechende Gerüchte durch das Forum....  ) und versuche bei dieser Gelegenheit doch einmal, ein paar Krankenschwestern von den Vorzügen eines MTB zu überzeugen. Ergebnisse würde ich gerne sehen  .



Tazz schrieb:


> ...Herzlichen Glückwunsch und super viel Spaß mit dem nagelneuen Flitzer


 
Danke. Das Teil flitzt übrigens tatsächlich besser als der alte Enduro-Panzer  .



Krampe schrieb:


> ...Dein Bericht stimmt mich aber bedenklich . Da ich wahrscheinlich den einen Händler kenne und die Situation nachvollziehen kann , frage ich mich welchen Vorteil ein "kleiner" Händler eigentlich noch bieten soll?
> Nicht jeder hat ein Zweitbike... Also doch zum Discounter gehen und da kaufen?...


 
Tja, der Händler liegt halt günstig und macht m. E. gute Arbeit. Aber dermaßen angeschwindelt zu werden mag ich auch nicht. Bei mir wird es davon abhängen, welche Antwort er mir zu der Story bei Gelegenheit geben wird. Magura hat er ja seit Ende 2006 übernommen, aber für Specialized-Teile müsste ich dann doch in der Gegend herumfahren  . Man wird sehen.



Krampe schrieb:


> ... und ewiges Rahmenleben...
> Christof


 
Ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich das möchte; so alle 2 - 5 Jahre den aktuellen Rahmen über Garantie bezogen, das hat etwas  ! Insoweit hatte ich auch ausdrücklich gefragt, ob der Ersatzrahmen nun wiederum 5 Jahre Bruchgarantie genießt -> ja!


----------



## wariat (23. Juli 2007)

Jau, ich lebe noch. War letztes Jahr in den Fängen der Halbmarathonläufer meiner Dienststelle,  bis ich mich verletzt  hab und dann gab es erstmal ein halbes Jahr Pause.

Bin jetzt wieder unterwegs, hab ein nettes Bike bekommen (Hobby-Aufgabe).

Mal gucken, nach den Schulferien komm ich mal wieder ohne Kind in den Wald .


----------



## Krampe (27. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> hallo Chistof,
> cooles bild! in 2 wochen geht's für mich auch los. Erst 2 Wochen in der Schweiz bzw. im Wallis, und dann mitte September nach Italien von der Adria- zur Mittelmeeküste übers Apennin, eine woche. Freue mich schon total drauf. Aus so Urlaub kommt man bestimmt etwas fitter als vorher... cool!
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Ich freue mich jetzt auch wieder! 
Anfang September geht`s nochmal in die Alpen.
Chur - Gardasee    
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (27. Juli 2007)

cool

Morgen soll's regnen... Du weißt wo Du mich findest

gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Krampe (28. Juli 2007)

Es regnet...
Du findest mich zuhause...


----------



## Giom (28. Juli 2007)

war doch schön !
bin heute extrem viel flaches gefahren. Von Troisdorf unter dem Regen mit dem bike um 8 Uhr los, an der Agger entlang, dann an dem Rhein entlang bis Röhndorf, dann natürlich zur Löwenbrg hoch, Einsiedlertal runter, natürlich wieder Löwenburg hoch, dann Breiberge runter, natürlich wieder Löwenburg hoch,  dann zum Schmelztal runter, zum Asberg rüber mit ein paar Hügelchen dazwischen, Auge gottes, Trail auf Rheinbreitbach runter (da ungefähr hat der Regen aufgehört, war mir sowieso langsam egal,  und  der naßen steinige Trail runter mir racing Ralph vorne und hinten, war eh lustig), dann zum auge gottes   wieder hoch, Mäckihütte, schmelztal, natürlich Löwenburg wieder hoch, Lorhrberg, Ölberg, Drachenfels, Petersberg, Pitweg runter, und wieder das ganze flache Stück am Rhein entlang mit einem verdammten Gegenwind und kein einziger rennradfahrer, der mir ein bißchen windschatten hätte machen können, und an die Agger entlang nach Troisdorf zurück.
Also wer noch behauptet, ich würde nur die Löwenburg hoch und runterfahren... nein! nicht nur
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Krampe (29. Juli 2007)

Da wirst Du bei der Trans Italia aber lange auf die anderen warten müssen wenn Du so weiter trainierst... 
Tipp: Nimm ein paar warme Sachen mit wenn du am Gipfel wartest. 
Christof


----------



## Giom (29. Juli 2007)

das denke ich nicht. Ich fahre nicht schnell, das ist noch mein Problem. Aber ich mache mir bereits Gedanken wie ich das noch verbessern kann. Intervalltraining könnte eine Lösung sein, aber erst nach dem Urlaub. Gestern war's die letzte Runde im 7GB vor der Anreise. Freitag geht's direkt nach der Arbeit los. Heute werde ich schon mal die bikes vorbereiten. Ich nehme beide mit, irgendwie verlasse ich mich noch nicht ganz auf dem carbon.
Inzwischen verlasse ich mich auf Redking und alle seine Mitstreiter, daß wir noch lange im Siebengebirge fahren dürfen.

Gruß
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (29. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> das denke ich nicht. Ich fahre nicht schnell, das ist noch mein Problem. Aber ich mache mir bereits Gedanken wie ich das noch verbessern kann. Intervalltraining könnte eine Lösung sein, aber erst nach dem Urlaub. Gestern war's die letzte Runde im 7GB vor der Anreise. Freitag geht's direkt nach der Arbeit los. Heute werde ich schon mal die bikes vorbereiten. Ich nehme beide mit, irgendwie verlasse ich mich noch nicht ganz auf dem carbon.
> Inzwischen verlasse ich mich auf Redking und alle seine Mitstreiter, daß wir noch lange im Siebengebirge fahren dürfen.
> 
> Gruß
> guillaume


Die anderen fahren auch nicht schnell Guillaume.. , die Alpentour ist ja kein Rennen.
Ich habe mich inzwischen auch entschlossen für mein nächstes Bike auf Carbon zu verzichten. Das ist wesentlich billiger, nicht viel schwerer und vor allem zuverlässiger.  
Für nächstes Wochenende, ähm, schon mal Mast und Schotbruch (oder wie nennt man das bei Carbonracern  ) gutes Wetter und vor allem Spaß.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## supasini (29. Juli 2007)

Mast- und Schotbruch passt schon - immerhin waren die ersten Carbonteile, die ich mir gekauft habe die aktuellen Masten für meine Surfausrüstung. Und die halten (sogar in der Welle).
Am Bike hab ich nur ne pseudo-Carbon-Sattelstütze (Syntace P6 mit Alukern, die trauen dem Material wohl auch nicht alles zu) und seit letzter Woche nen Lenker (Duraflite Carbon, der soll ja angeblich stabiler sein als der Alulenker).
Aber ansonsten könnte ich für Giom sicher noch das definitiv stabile Rad ausleihen:


----------



## Giom (31. Juli 2007)

Nur um was klarzustellen: ich habe nichts mit diesen Produkten zu tun !!!

http://giom.eu/  :kotz: 

Ist sogar ärgerlich daß die meinen namen mißbrauchen 

gruß
giom


----------



## Cheetah (31. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Nur um was klarzustellen: ich habe nichts mit diesen Produkten zu tun !!!
> 
> http://giom.eu/  :kotz:
> 
> ...


Könnest du diesbezüglich bitte eine Ehrenerklärung abgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (31. Juli 2007)

giom, ich brauch auch was, bring mir doch einfach morgen abend wieder die übliche Ration mit, ja?!


----------



## Enrgy (31. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Könnest du diesbezüglich bitte eine Ehrenerklärung abgeben?



news****stop****news****stop

Pressekonferenz zum Fall Giom.eu

Datum: 1.8.2007, 17.30Uhr
Ort: 53639 Königswinter, Eingang Nachtigallental

Internationale Presse und Medienvertreter sowie die üblich verdächtigen Regional-MTBler erwarten weitreichende Offenlegung im Fall "10 x Löwenburg und immer noch fit"....
Kleenex-Boxen für tränenreiche Geständnisse sind in ausreichener Menge vorhanden. 
Zur genauen Einschätzung der Wirkungsweise dieser neuartigen Dopingmethoden wird anschließend die Gelegenheit zu einem Selbstversuch durch MTB-Fahrt im 7GB gegeben...


----------



## Kalinka (31. Juli 2007)

Also..habe gerade im Labor ausreichend Gefäße gesichtet.
*ICH LASSE EUCH MORGEN ALLE A- und B-PINKELN!!!*


----------



## Giom (31. Juli 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Pressekonferenz zum Fall Giom.eu
> 
> Datum: 1.8.2007, 17.30Uhr
> Ort: 53639 Königswinter, Eingang Nachtigallental



Ne, ich werde Mittwoch nicht kommen... bin auf der Flucht. Freitag geht's los in Urlaub, und diese woche ist erstmal Regenerierung angesagt.  Schade, die runde wird bestimmt lustig und schön, da kann man sich immer auf Uwe verlassen.

Euch viel Spaß
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## supasini (31. Juli 2007)

naja, vielleicht bist du in Abwesenheit auch besser anzuurteilen! schick uns einfach dein Plastikrad vorbei, das können wir ja dann ersatzweise verbrennen!

Viel Spass und Hm im Urlaub. Und: der erste Berg ist nicht unbedingt der Beste - probier ruhig mehrere aus!


----------



## Giom (31. Juli 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> der erste Berg ist nicht unbedingt der Beste - probier ruhig mehrere aus!



du liegst nicht ganz falsch. Ich mag wiederholungen: ich war letztes Jahr auch schon 2 Wochen in Crans-Montana, allerdings nachher noch eine woche zuhause bzw. in Méribel.
Aber ich hoffe dieses Jahr mit schönem wetter!
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (1. August 2007)

Hi Kollega´s,

ich habe aus der letzten Bastelaktion noch eine neue Selbstbaulampe incl. gutem Ladegerät abzugeben. Über die Qualität und Leistung der Lampe braucht man ja nicht viel sagen, ich sage nur: 4-5 Std Leuchtdauer, vergleichbar mit 35 Watt Systemen. (Tauri Gehäuse, Bratbeck-Schaltung, Akku ohne Selbstentladung und Memmoryeffekt).

Diese Lampe würde ich zum Selbstkostenpreis abgegen. Daher bitte den Rest per Inbox.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Handlampe (1. August 2007)

@GF: Hi Boris

Was ist  eigentlich los mit dir? Fährst du kein Rad mehr?

Bist du morgen Abend daheim? Ich würde mir nämlich gerne noch meine Lampe abholen. Die Jungs brauchen das Teil beim 24 Stunden-Rennen...


----------



## Krampe (1. August 2007)

Genau, was ist los???


----------



## Montana (1. August 2007)

Würde mich auch interessieren  



Krampe schrieb:


> Genau, was ist los???


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2007)

Boris, man sorgt sich hier...lass uns nicht unwissend sitzen. 

Was ist los in Gielsdorf, geht da ein fataler Virus um?


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. August 2007)

*Das TTL (ex MTM) feiert seinen *​ 
* 2. Geburtstag! ** *​ 

*Aus diesem Anlass gibt es am Mittwoch, dem 15.08.2007, um 18.00 Uhr eine Revival-Geburtstagstour: *
*Auf den Spuren unserer Ersttour im August 2005 fahren wir nochmals die auch damals besuchten Rollwege und hübschen Trails ab. *​ 
*Unsere Geschwindigkeit wird, ebenfalls historisch, im Slow-Motion angesiedelt. Daher auch für Einsteiger etc. geeignet. Nettofahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden, wenige Höhenmeter.*​ 
*Gegen Ende der Tour ist, schönes Wetter vorausgesetzt, der Besuch eines Biergartens vorgesehen.*​ 
*Der Guide ist natürlich, wie bei unserer Ersttour, VenneRider!*​ 

*Treffpunkt: Waldparkplatz Meckenheim-Merl an der Autobahn 565 (Bonn/Autobahnkreuz Meckenheim). *
*Link zum LMB-Termin: *hier!​


----------



## Krampe (10. August 2007)

Super eigentlich,
Wenn nicht aus alle Ecken schlechte Nachrichten kämen.... 
Jetzt noch meine schrottreife Wirbelsäule die mir das fahren vorläufig verbietet.
Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour
Gruß Christof


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Super eigentlich,
> Wenn nicht aus alle Ecken schlechte Nachrichten kämen....
> Jetzt noch meine schrottreife Wirbelsäule die mir das fahren vorläufig verbietet.
> Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour
> Gruß Christof



Hey kleiner Krampe  

Gute Besserung für Dich  und alles gute !

tröste Dich ich kann auch nicht mit


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hey kleiner Krampe
> 
> Gute Besserung für Dich  und alles gute !
> 
> tröste Dich ich kann auch nicht mit



So, genug Gejammer.  Mal was positives:

Ich kann zwar auch nicht mit, aber in ca. 10 Tagen (also 4 Wochen nach der OP) wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So, genug Gejammer.  Mal was positives:
> 
> Ich kann zwar auch nicht mit, aber in ca. 10 Tagen (also 4 Wochen nach der OP) wieder aufs Rad.



Das wird auch Zeit  .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (10. August 2007)

*Team III,* die sympathischste  Heimsuchung seit es Spammer gibt


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Team III,* die sympathischste  Heimsuchung seit es Spammer gibt




Ist das nicht schön


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Team III,* die sympathischste  Heimsuchung seit es Spammer gibt



Wir bringen Threads nach oben. 

Und jetzt wieder schnell in unseren Fred zurück


----------



## Günni69 (12. August 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Super eigentlich,
> Jetzt noch meine schrottreife Wirbelsäule die mir das fahren vorläufig verbietet.
> Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour
> Gruß Christof



Hi Christof,

ja das kenne ich auch und befinde mich zur Zeit aus dem selben Grund in einer 4-wöchigen Reha.   Am Mi habe ich Halbzeit, aber wenn es danach wieder besser geht stehe ich das gerne noch durch. 
Umstieg auf ein Fully hat schonmal einiges an Besserung gebracht.  

Dann gute und schnelle Besserung damit du flott wieder aufs Bike kommst.


----------



## Merlin (12. August 2007)

TTL = Team Tomburg Lazarett??

Wer ist für eine Namensänderung? ​


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. August 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Hi Christof,
> 
> ja das kenne ich auch und befinde mich zur Zeit aus dem selben Grund in einer 4-wöchigen Reha.  Am Mi habe ich Halbzeit, aber wenn es danach wieder besser geht stehe ich das gerne noch durch.
> Umstieg auf ein Fully hat schonmal einiges an Besserung gebracht.
> ...


 
Dann werden wir wohl für Euch beide einmal eine schöne Nordic-Walking-Tour über die einheimischen Trails machen müssen  . Aber im Ernst: Je einen Kasten Bier o.ä. setze ich als Wette gegen Euch beide ein, das es Eueren Rücken nach einem halben Jahr NW (bei 2-3 x pro Woche) um mind. 50% besser gehen würde. Evtl. etwas unsachliche Kommentare im Forum könnten allerdings auftreten  . Angenommen....  ?


----------



## Krampe (14. August 2007)

Wartet nur ab, der nächste Winterpokal kommt bestimmt.... 
Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich... der Rücken fühlt sich besser an und wenn dann die Erkältung etwas abgeklungen ist die ich mir noch zugezogen habe, werde ich fast Planmäßig mit dem Training fortfahren können..   
Aber ich freue mich auf September denn da gibt`s ne feine Tour in den Alpen: Chur - Gardasee (400km/14000hm) die sehr Traillastig sein soll..   
Grüsse vom TTL Abteilung L (den Gang durch ,letzte Tür links)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. August 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Evtl. etwas unsachliche Kommentare im Forum könnten allerdings auftreten  . Angenommen....  ?



*Allerdings!*


----------



## Krampe (14. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> *Allerdings!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (14. August 2007)

Ich hoffe mal die KFL Fraktion bringt nicht ihr Wetter mit, man munkeltâ¦.


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die KFL Fraktion bringt nicht ihr Wetter mit, man munkelt.



...Mittwochs immer Regen!


----------



## Cheetah (14. August 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Mittwochs immer Regen!



weil Mittwochs immer KFL! auch


----------



## Montana (14. August 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die KFL Fraktion bringt nicht ihr Wetter mit, man munkelt.



Für morgen Abend ist doch nur leichtes Gewitter angekündigt und das ist für KFLer *nichts *von Bedeutung  

Wichtig ist nur ein überdachter Biergarten ... wegen unerwünschter Verdünnungen.  

Bis morgen


----------



## Holzlarer (15. August 2007)

sorry, hatte heute auswärtstermine und konnte mich nicht mehr aus dem lmb austragen, hoffe ihr habt grad ne schöne tour.

@uwe: mit dem biergarten holen wir aber nach

gruss dirk


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. August 2007)

Hi,
ging mir so ähnlich, sorry Helmut.
Hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. August 2007)

Schön wars.

Mal was anderes, im Biergarten bei mal leichtem und dann wieder stärkerem Regen und bei einsetzender Dunkelheit unterm Pavillion zu sitzen und ein Weizen zu genießen und lecka Schnitzel zu essen.
Wenn dann der Guide auch noch die erste Runde gibt  

Danke Marco.

P.S.:

Die Rückfahrt war dann zwar grauenvoll; ich hatte zwar Super-Licht, aber das hat mir bei der Abfahrt runter nach Godesberg nicht wirklich geholfen weil ich beide Augen nicht nur mit Kontaktlinsen, sondern auch mit Dreck gefüllt hatte und teilweise anhalten musste, da ich die Klüsen nicht mehr auf bekam.

Durch Godesberg bin ich dan quasi blind bei herrlichem Starkregen zurück nach Mehlem gerollt....immerhin war es nicht wirklich kalt.


----------



## Merlin (16. August 2007)

Stimmt, was da vom Himmel kam, kurz nachdem ich wieder zuhause angekommen bin...da bin ich doch froh, dass ich nicht mehr mit dem Rad heimfahren musste.... 


Danke an den Guide für Runde und Strecke, hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## sibby08 (16. August 2007)

Hab mich ja mit den beiden anderen vor der Biergarten Einkehr vom Staub, ähm Regen gemacht. Sicke Naß waren wir, das Wasser stand in den Schuhen. Aber um eine (positive) Erkenntnis bin ich nun reicher. Der Camelback M.U.L.E. ist dicht  .

War sonst eine nette Tour in mir bis dato völlig unbekannten Gebiet.
Gerne mal wieder.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Sicke Naß waren wir, das Wasser stand in den Schuhen. ...


 
Da hatten die Alkoholsüchtigen es ja besser  . Wir konnten den Regen vom Pavillion aus beobachten. Allerdings verweigerte aus klimatischen Gründen die wortgewandte Kellnerin zeitweise die Bedienung  . 

Mitgefahren sind:

VenneRider
Focus-Rider
Cheetah (auch ein Frank)
Merlin
Handlampe
Montana
sibby08
Frank (mit Rotwild, forumslos)
Frank (mit Bianchi-Starrbike, forumslos)
Frank (mit Solution, forumslos)
und ich  .
Zu der Routenführung muss der Guide (herzlichen Dank an ihn) etwas sagen. Ich bin nur hinterher geradelt (mit sehr angenehmen Leuten  ). Auf der Heimfahrt im Auto habe ich Mitleid mit denjenigen bekommen, die bei den diversen Wolkenbrücken mit dem Bike nach Hause geradelt sind  .


----------



## Cheetah (16. August 2007)

Wie zu erwarten, es war schön. Wie zu erwarten, es musste regen, war aber trotzdem schön. Wie zu erwarten, kehrten wir ein, wie nicht zu erwarten, war die erste Runde umsonst!
*Danke Marco!*



Mit so vielen Franks am Start, kann man sagen TTL ist frankophil?


----------



## Montana (16. August 2007)

Hmmm ... das musste ja wohl wieder sein. Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert ....  ... dabei ging das mit dem Regen doch noch ... später kam ja noch richtig was runter  

Danke an alle netten Mitfahrer für das Warten auf den im Stau gestandenen _Montana_  Danke an Marco für die Runde und die klasse trailige Tour durch euren wunderschönen *KF*. Ich hätte mir gerne einen Teil mitgenommen, würde gut in unser Gebiet passen. Danke an Uwe für die gewohnten netten Jokes und die ganzen coolen Stories. Danke an Helmut für das strikte Einhalten der Reisegeschwindigkeit. Danke an alle Anderen für die super nette Gesellschaft. Ich komme gerne wieder und wenn Lust habt ... ihr wisst ja wo ihr mich findet  




Cheetah schrieb:


> Wie zu erwarten, es war schön. Wie zu erwarten, es musste regen, war aber trotzdem schön. Wie zu erwarten, kehrten wir ein, wie nicht zu erwarten, war die erste Runde umsonst!
> *Danke Marco!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Race4Hills (17. August 2007)

Hallo habe eine Tour am Samstag eingestellt im siebengebirge, vielleicht sieht man oder Frau sich ja.

Gruss jens

Impressionen Alpencross 2007


----------



## Handlampe (17. August 2007)

Waow....starkes Bild, Jens

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen im 7Gebirge. Wir sind allerdings mit Freunden aus dem Norden ohne Räder unterwegs.

Ach....und wenn wir uns treffen, ich hab den Wanderstab dabei, mal schauen, wer den in die Speichen bekommt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ich hab den Wanderstab dabei


Hoffentlich wirklich nur einen   !


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. August 2007)

Dem strimme ich zu, sonst meldet sich bei deiner nächsten Tour keiner mehr an.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. August 2007)

diese dämlichen Hasstiraden gegen NW nerven mich mittlerweile so, dass ich überlege, tatsächlich mal Stöckchen zu kaufen und das selber auszuprobieren. Was soll das? Für dieses Niveau ist doch im KTWR hinreichend Betätigungsraum.
Oder handelt es sich bei dir, Dieter, um ein Mitglied der imperialistische Front des KTWR und ihr versucht, das Forum komplett zu übernehmen? 
(bei den Open Trails klappt das ja auch schon ganz gut


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. August 2007)

Hey bleib mal locker ich hab doch nix generell gegen NW nur wie viele das ausführen, so mit zu dritt nebebneinander, und auf Zurufe nicht reagierend find ich die echt nervig. Meine Aussage war auch mehr ironisch gemeint. Hast du vllt. Lust Morgen so gegen 2 ein Ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## supasini (17. August 2007)

Sebastian, du warst nicht die primäre Zielgruppe meines Posts.
Lust hab ich morgen schon - Zeit vermutlich keine, um die Uhrzeit werde ich wahrscheinlich mit nem Pinsel oder ner Rolle in der Hand heimwerken...


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. August 2007)

Schon klar, schade wegen Morgen. War noch keine Tour, seit ich wieder hierbin, und mich juckts allmälig in den Füßen nach na etwas längeren Ausfahrt


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. August 2007)

Und wie schauts später, oder Sonntag aus?


----------



## supasini (17. August 2007)

muss mal schaun, werde sicher noch was fahren, wenn ich weiß wann schreib ich's in Rund um Euskirchen rein - finden sich ja dann vielleicht ein paar Mitfahrer/innen?!

(Sebastian (sRogge), Sebastian (MasifCentralier), Philipp (littlesini), Dirk (D!RK), Alex (???), Birgit (cepaea), Chris, Jörg (sinux)...)


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. August 2007)

Jut


----------



## Race4Hills (17. August 2007)

Hallo habe eine Tour am Samstag eingestellt im siebengebirge, vielleicht sieht man oder Frau sich ja.

Gruss jens

Impressionen Alpencross 2007


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. August 2007)

Würd gern mitfahren, aber erstens zu früh, und zweitens komm ich Morgen nicht ins 7gb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> diese dämlichen Hasstiraden gegen NW nerven mich mittlerweile so, dass ich überlege, tatsächlich mal Stöckchen zu kaufen und das selber auszuprobieren


Würde deinen Type unterstreichen, keiner hindert dich.


----------



## Krampe (18. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Würde deinen Type unterstreichen, keiner hindert dich.



Jetzt wird´s ja langsam interessant...
Wie würdest du denn seinen Typ beschreiben?


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. August 2007)

@Krampe
Hast du dem Carbon jetzt wirklich abgeschworen, denn beim Höflichkeit&Service  steht das Cube
Elite, oder wie das auch immer heißt mit kompletter Xt, Reba, Mavic Crossride, Oro K18 für 1,6 anstatt 2,2. DAs wäre ja wohl kaum ehr als ein Rahmenset.
Gruß

@all
fährt nun heut irgendwer?


----------



## Krampe (21. August 2007)

Klingt ja ganz gut, wenn ich Zeit habe schaue ich mir das mal an.
Ich muß aber jede trockene Minute nutzen um noch ein paar Meter zu fahren bevor es losgeht.
Gruß Christof


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

Wie sähe es denn mit einer trockenen Minutenrunde um BaMüEi am WE aus, soll ja recht aktzeptabel werden? Aus Gründen der Manneszucht und Disziplin würden wir die 2000 vollmachen.


----------



## Krampe (22. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wie sähe es denn mit einer trockenen Minutenrunde um BaMüEi am WE aus, soll ja recht aktzeptabel werden? Aus Gründen der Manneszucht und Disziplin würden wir die 2000 vollmachen.



Gute Idee... 
Wenn es kein Rennen wird bin ich dabei. 
Wir können ja auch noch aus oben genannten Gründen   ein Weizenglas vollmachen. 

Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. August 2007)

Steinbachtaler !

Sa oder So? Startzeit jeweils zwischen 11:00 und 13:00 ok?


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. August 2007)

*Teile des TTL haben gestern Abend aufgrund der Wetterkapriolen dieser Woche eine Erlebnisfahrt seltenen Ausmaßes hinter sich gebracht: *

*Etliche Wege standen erheblich unter Wasser (auch dort, wo es normalerweise staubtrocken ist), aufgrund hochwasserführender Bäche und einer fortgerissenen Brücke war mehrmals ein "Übersetzen" unmöglich und es musste ein anderer Übergang gewählt werden, und wegen Erdrutsche umgeknickte Bäume versperrten Trails. Die Sahr hat im unteren Bereich Teile des Sahrbachweges überflutet, die Ahr donnert (hoch-) wässerig schmutzigbraun durch das Tal und schwappt teilweise auf dem begleitenden Fahrradweg.*

*Hierdurch benötigten wir für unsere Tour so viel Zeit, das die letzten Kilometer durch den Wald dank starker Bewölkung in stockdusterer Finsternis zurückgelegt werden mussten. Eine Beleuchtung hatte niemand dabei, man sah die Hand vor Augen nicht  zeitweise stocherte man mit dem Fuß den Weg ab, um ihn überhaupt noch zu finden. Um 22.00 Uhr war die Expedition, somit fast 2 Stunden später als veranschlagt, zu Ende. Aber lustig war es trotzdem  . Leider hatte niemand einen Fotoapparat dabei.*

*Resümee:  Die nächsten Touren wieder nur mit Beleuchtung  ! *


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2007)

Wow .............

Erlebniss pur  schön das ihr auch ohne Licht nach Hause gekommen seit  klingt ja schon fast wie fahrten aus Winterpokalzeiten ............. 

Und ich dachte allenernstes das wir ein supergeilenschönengenialenfunny Sommer bekommen  ........... und was ist 

sowas was Ihr nun erleben mußtet  nun ja, trotz alle dem 


Schöner Bericht   immer hin !

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Krampe (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Steinbachtaler !
> 
> Sa oder So? Startzeit jeweils zwischen 11:00 und 13:00 ok?



Also ich finde Samstag ganz gut da ich überlege So in Belgien den Marathon zu fahren.. 
11:00 Uhr ist auch gut.. wo starten wir denn? Am bekannten P- platz?
Gruß Christof


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2007)

Alles klar,

dann stelle ich mal den Termin ein. Startpunkt: ja, erster Parkplatz hinter Kirchheim. Wir einigen uns auf 11:30, dann müssen wir nich so früh Bier trinken.


----------



## VenneRider (23. August 2007)

War eine wirklich schöne Tour, die die Expeditionsteilnehmer gestern 'erfahren' durften. 

Ich werde versuchen, nächste Woche mit dem 'Drachenfelser Ländchen' dagegen zu halten.

So long,

Marco

P.S.: Die letzten 10 Kilometer würde ich gerne noch mal im hellen fahren.  





Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Teile des TTL haben gestern Abend aufgrund der Wetterkapriolen dieser Woche eine Erlebnisfahrt seltenen Ausmaßes hinter sich gebracht: *
> 
> *Etliche Wege standen erheblich unter Wasser (auch dort, wo es normalerweise staubtrocken ist), aufgrund hochwasserführender Bäche und einer fortgerissenen Brücke war mehrmals ein "Übersetzen" unmöglich und es musste ein anderer Übergang gewählt werden, und wegen Erdrutsche umgeknickte Bäume versperrten Trails. Die Sahr hat im unteren Bereich Teile des Sahrbachweges überflutet, die Ahr donnert (hoch-) wässerig schmutzigbraun durch das Tal und schwappt teilweise auf dem begleitenden Fahrradweg.*
> 
> ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. August 2007)

Ola Kollega´s,

ich melde mich mal nach langer Abstinenz. Dafür gibt es leider einen Grund:

Meine Gesundheit spielt leider nicht so mit, daher habe ich mich zum Aufhören entschlossen. 

Die Sache ist äußerst unangenehm, im Vergleich war meine Schultereckgelenksprengung vernachläßigbar. Im Juli bin ich operiert worden, an einer Stelle, die wirklich keinen Spaß macht. Hat etwas mit Venen und Thrombosen zu tun, wirklich sehr, sehr schmerzhaft!!!

Nach Beratung mit verschiedenen Ärzten, die Teilweise selber viel Rad fahren, sind wir zum Entschluß gekommen, mindestens eine 1 bis 2 jährige Pausen einzulegen.

Nun, halbe Sachen mach ich nicht, daher den rigorosen Schnitt.

Nein, bessere, andere, zugeschnitte Sättel helfen nicht, ist halt so 

Das soll bitte nicht als Selbstmitleid verstanden werden, ich schreibe halt deswegen, weil ich die vielen netten MTB-Kollegen nicht einfach so vergessen kann und wenigstens etwas zur Aufklärung hiermit beitrage.

Vielen Dank für die lustigtste Freizeit, die ich bissher hatte. 

Boris.


----------



## Merlin (24. August 2007)

Boris,

ich wusste ja schon Bescheid, aber nochmal: Alles Gute für dich und nicht verzagen: Es gibt auch andere, schöne Hobbys!!


----------



## Fungrisu (25. August 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die lustigtste Freizeit, die ich bissher hatte.
> 
> Boris.



Hallo Boris,
ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und viel Glück das du wieder gesund wirst.
Es war immer sehr schön und LUSTIG     mit dir.
Kopf hoch und nach vorne schauen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. August 2007)

Tut mir echt leid Boris, , den mit dem Frosch war immer gut hüpfen .

Falls du mal Lust hast, eine Extremtour per Pedes zu machen, melde dich! Wir können dann ja über ungehobelte MTBler herziehen, bergan müssen die erstmal schneller sein .

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (25. August 2007)

Ach Du heiliger Strohsack  

Mensch Boris so nen Mist  

Das heißt es gibt keine Schrauberabende mehr mit Dir und Deiner Werkbank  oder so ein paar nette gemütliche Nachtfahrten  ........ das ist in der Tat zum  . 

Ich wünsche Dir alles gute und vorallem wiederkerende Gesundheit 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. August 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ... mindestens eine 1 bis 2 jährige Pausen einzulegen.....


 
*Das Team Tomburg Light streicht für seinen Mitbegründer an dem aufgehangenen Maßband nun die Tage ab, bis dass die max. zwei Jahre vorbei sind  - man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben. Ein Leihrad steht für Dich immer bereit!*

*Bis dahin bleiben die unendlichen Erinnerungen an unsere vielen gemeinsamen Touren durch Wind und Wetter, die guten Ideen, Deine tollen Routenführungen und die absolute Verläßlichkeit von Dir, dem "Bode777", später "Grüner Frosch" und real "Boris", in bester Erinnerung.*

*Alles Gute, insbesondere Gesundheit natürlich, und hoffentlich genauso viel Spaß wie bisher bei Deinen neuen sportlichen Unternehmungen  .*


----------



## Handlampe (25. August 2007)

@GF

Ich habe natürlich auch die Gerüchte mitbekommen. Als ich dann allerdings gehört habe, dass du komplett aufgehört hast, hab ich es wirklich nicht glauben können.

Wie kann so Jemand, der so viel Spass am Biken hatte....und diesen Spass auch mit allen geteilt hat so sang und klanglos aufhören.
....und wenn dieser Kollega auch noch aus Alfter kommt und man immer einen Ansrechpartner hatte, wenn man mal wieder Lust zum radeln hatte.
Ich war wirklich traurig.

Aber jetzt gibt es immerhin einen Lichtblick: Nur 1 bis 2 Jahre


Ich sag dir eins: Du hälst nur 1 Jahr durch  

Alles Gute bis dahin


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. August 2007)

Heilige ******, da ist find ich Selbstmitleid aber echt angebracht. 
Ich hoffe für dich dass du was anderes nettes mit so netten Leuten findest.
Find ich echt Schade, bin gern mit dir gefahren, wie wohl alle anderen hier auch!
Alles GUTE 
Sebastian


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. August 2007)

übel übel alter Kollege.... 

Nunja, das Forum im Auge zu behalten macht den Verzicht sicher nicht leichter, gibt aber dennoch genug Anlaß zu allen Gefühlsregungen die man haben kann Von  bis . 

Ein Jahr schreckt im ersten Moment ab, aber erinnert man sich ein Jahr zurück, dann weiß man, daß der Zeitraum nicht wirklich lang ist. Ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher, daß wir Dich in einem Jahr wieder an selber Stelle begrüßen werden, anknüpfend an dem Spaß vom Vorjahr. _Un' wenn et jet langweilich wird, dann sach et Jung, dann jonn mer en Bierche drinke_ . Und selbst da bin ich mir sicher, bleiben wir nicht die einzigen ...


----------



## Red Devil (27. August 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ola Kollega´s,
> 
> ... ...
> 
> ...



Hey Boris, das ist wirklich sche*** 

...was soll ich denn nun ohne meinen Namensvetter auf den Touren machen??? Etwa alleine die "großen" vom TT ärgern? Das geht doch garnicht... 



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die lustigtste Freizeit, die ich bissher hatte.
> 
> Boris.



Aber weiterhin alle gute Boris ...und man sieht sich garantiert wieder!!! 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Giom (27. August 2007)

Red Devil schrieb:


> ...was soll ich denn nun ohne meinen Namensvetter auf den Touren machen??? Etwa alleine die "großen" vom TT ärgern?


da werde ich schon meinen Beitrag leisten 



Red Devil schrieb:


> ...und man sieht sich garantiert wieder!!!


 
der Frosch trinkt bestimmt noch Weizen 

Viele Grüße
Guillaume


----------



## supasini (27. August 2007)

Hi Boris:
gestern hat Christof mir ein bisschen genauer erzählt, was mit dir los ist: supakagge 
du warst auf unsrer Tour gestern (guckst du im Euskirchen-Fred hier und hier  aber zumindest mir, sicher auch Christof stets präsent, insbesondere Alfred-Dahm-Turm runter war ohne dich nur halb so schön.
Dabei hab ich dir zu Ehren erstmals die Treppe geschafft (und hatte gar keine Angst, das Liteville macht's möglich !)







Danke für die Trails, die du mir gezeigt hast! Ich würde gerne auch ohne Radfahren mit dir in Kontakt bleiben - wir können ja mal wandern gehen? (das geht ja auch besser mit den Frauen, oder?!)
lg und auf bald, martin


----------



## Cheetah (27. August 2007)

Wandern gehen ist eine gute Idee, oder wir gehen mal angeln.
Man sieht zu Fuß mit roten Socken, am Teich, beim Bikerstammtisch oder wieder beim Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (27. August 2007)

@ Boris (Grüner Frosch)

Auch von mir gute Besserung, ich denke gerade an eine unserer letzten Touren, wo wir über die Firewall für Schw.... philosophiert haben .

Ach ja und zur Aufmunterung fordere ich dich zum einarmigen reißen in der Halbliterklasse heraus .

Ruf einfach mal an wenn dir die Decke auf den Kopf fällt. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Scottti (27. August 2007)

Hallo Boris,

mir hat mal irgendeiner erzählt es gäbe auch noch andere Freizeitaktivitäten die Spaß machen. Reiten zum Beispiel oder Motocross...  

Spaß beiseite.

Da ich außer Radfahren nichts anderes kann, würde ich Dir jedoch anbieten, komplette MTB-Touren ausschließlich im stehen zu fahren. Das wäre doch mal eine ganz neue Herausforderung. Meine ich ernst!

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir natürlich beste Genesung.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. August 2007)

*TTL-Wochentermin goes online -> Guckst Du hier! Leichtes Strampeln angesagt. *​


----------



## Krampe (31. August 2007)

So Leute,
melde mich ab für 8 Tage ..
Die Alpen rufen wieder... 
Hoffe es gibt überall Weizenbier... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. August 2007)

Für Dich lohnt sich ja langsam eine eigene Almhütte  ...... (die ich dann auch einmal anmieten könnte  ).

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Focus-Rider (4. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ein Feierabendrunde steht am Donnerstag an. Anmeldung hier.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (4. September 2007)

Ach wenn "unser" *grüner Frosch* mit dem biken aufgehört hat...

  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BORIS*  

...feier schön heute und lass den Kopf nicht hängen!!!   

LG Boris


----------



## supasini (4. September 2007)

*Auch von mir: alles Gute zum Burzeltach, Fröschlein! cu on (wander)trail, martin*


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. September 2007)

Danke für die Wünsche 

Ich schaue hier bewußt noch sehr selten rein, bin ja nicht sadomachistisch veranlagt  

Vermisse das Ganze schon sehr, sehr stark.

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. September 2007)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Liebe und Schöne, und vllt. können wir ja mal ne TTLSW(Ttlskiwoche) machen Wie jung bist du denn geworden?
LG
Sebastian


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ... Wie jung bist du denn geworden?
> LG
> Sebastian


 
Sebastian,

schaust Du in das Frosch-Profil: 41 Jahre ist der junge grüne Hüpfer geworden (Jungspund!)   - meine Glückwünsche dazu  . 

Obwohl er ja eigentlich durch das intensive MTB-Training der letzten beiden Jahren nicht älter, sondern eher jünger geworden ist.... .



MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ...und vllt. können wir ja mal ne TTLSW(Ttlskiwoche) machen ...



Super Idee, ich bin dabei  !!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. September 2007)

So, Ostern wär geil.


----------



## rpo35 (4. September 2007)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag Boris !!


Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (5. September 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich schaue hier bewußt noch sehr selten rein, bin ja nicht sadomachistisch veranlagt



Glückwünsche auch von mir "leicht" verspätet... 

Ach ja, um nix zu vermissen, brauchst du doch bloß die Threads über MtbvD zu lesen...


----------



## Tazz (5. September 2007)

Extrem verspätete Glückwünsche  Grüner Frosch zu Deinem 
 Geburtstag 

von der Tazz


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. September 2007)

Das TTL ist diese Woche zur gewohnten Radelrunde (13.09.2007) hier in Hennef zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (12. September 2007)

Jetzt auch von mir Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag Boris... 
Ich glaube extrem-megaverspätet, aber in meinem Alter, Du weißt schon... 
Christof


----------



## inimtb (20. September 2007)

Wäre das nicht auch was für Euch: Regelmäßige Donnerstags-Tour in Hennef


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (21. September 2007)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

wollte mich nur mal wieder melden, daß ich noch lebe....

Nach langer Sommerpause (ich faule Sau) versuche ich gerade meine Form wiederzuerlangen.
Wie bisher auch (was mir quasi den Austrit aus dem MTM bescherte) fallen Touren IN der Woche für mich aus Arbeitstechniscen Zeit-Gründen flach.

Sobald ich wieder etwas fitter bin, würde ich mich gelegentlich bei Wochenend-Touren gerne mal wieder anschliessen.

Bei wie viel Kilometern und Höhenmetern sind Euere Touren eigentlich inzwischen angekommen ??

Gruß
Der vergammelte kleine Drache aus seiner Höhle


----------



## Sabsy (21. September 2007)

Huhu, 

bin ganz neu hier im Forum und wohne in Meckenheim-Ersdorf. Kann frau sich euch mal anschließen, wenn ihr nicht grade so ne mega Stahl-Oberprofi-Truppe seid?
Wann und wo fahrt ihr denn so am WE?

Liebe Grüße an alle
Sabsy


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. September 2007)

Hi,
Sabsi, dass hier ist keine feste Truppe. Es passiert eigentlich mehr als selten, dass alle Mitglieder mal zusammen fahren. Und das TTL fährt mehr unter der Woche, die Wochenendtouren sind eher vom TT, und die sind häufig ziemlich lang.
Aber wenn du heute Zeit hättest könnten wir ne Runde drehen, ich wohne in Wormersdorf.
Gruß


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht auch was für Euch: Regelmäßige Donnerstags-Tour in Hennef


 
Ja, ich durfte ja auch bereits einmal "Probefahren" . Für mich persönlich natürlich eine weite Anreise, aber empfehlenswert  !




Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> ...Bei wie viel Kilometern und Höhenmetern sind Euere Touren eigentlich inzwischen angekommen ??...


 
Sehr unterschiedlich. Aber es gibt auch noch Touren auf dem "MTM-Level" von damals  . Die "Wochentour" gestern war allerdings etwas oberhalb, wir (meg71 und ich) waren allerdings auch nur zu zweit.



Sabsy schrieb:


> ... Kann frau sich euch mal anschließen, wenn ihr nicht grade so ne mega Stahl-Oberprofi-Truppe seid?...


 

"Kann sie" nicht nur, wir würden uns sogar freuen (und ganz bestimmt auch die bei uns mitfahrenden Mädels freuen sich über weiblichen Zuwachs).  




Sabsy schrieb:


> ...Wann und wo fahrt ihr denn so am WE?


 
Am WE bin ich meist nicht abkömmlich (allerdings dieses WE schon, werde bei Interesse für Sonntag noch etwas slow-motion-mäßiges ins LMB einstellen), jedoch sind andere TTL'er an den WE's öfters unterwegs. Und dann oft in hiesiger Umgebung. Steht aber nicht immer im LMB.



MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sabsi, dass hier ist keine feste Truppe. ..


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. September 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Klar, z.B Giom und Christoph fahren doch eher selten mit, oder?


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (21. September 2007)

Sabsy schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> bin ganz neu hier im Forum und wohne in Meckenheim-Ersdorf. Kann frau sich euch mal anschließen, wenn ihr nicht grade so ne mega Stahl-Oberprofi-Truppe seid?
> Wann und wo fahrt ihr denn so am WE?
> ...



Hallo Sabsy, 

meine Trainings- und Genuss-Runden führen immer durch Ersdorf....
(komme aus Meckenheim) 
Hab am WE noch nix größeres vor, könnten also mal zusammen ne kleine Runde drehen.
Wie "fit" bist Du denn bisher so ? Anders gefragt, was traust Du Dir etwa zu ?

Die Anfänge des MTB-Team Meckenheim lagen mal bei etwa 20 km. War damals ganz zufrieden damit.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich jemanden für regelmässige gemeinsame Touren hätte, für gemeinsamen Form-Aufbau.

Meld Dich einfach mal...

Und an alle anderen hier.... jemand Lust auf eine "Der-kleine-Drache-hat-nix-mehr-drauf-nach-der-Sommerpause" Tour mit mir und Sabsy (sofern sie Zeit und Lust hat) ???


----------



## Krampe (22. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


>



Klar, z.B Giom und Christoph fahren doch eher selten mit, oder?[/QUOTE]

Was? 
Wann fahrt Ihr denn? Ich fahre sofort mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. September 2007)

Hmm.... also dafür, daß jetzt Samstag Abend 19.00 ist und Interesse an einer Tour morgen geäussert wurde, ist hier erschreckend wenig los....

Kein Venne-Rider, kein Eifelwolf, keine Sabsy....

Komisch komisch


----------



## Derk (22. September 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Hmm.... also dafür, daß jetzt Samstag Abend 19.00 ist und Interesse an einer Tour morgen geäussert wurde, ist hier erschreckend wenig los....
> 
> Kein Venne-Rider, kein Eifelwolf, keine Sabsy....
> 
> Komisch komisch


 
Nö - das Wetter ist morgen einfach zu gut


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. September 2007)

Häh ?

Muss ich das jetzt verstehen ? 

Es geht ja drum, daß wir morgen fahren !!!


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Häh ?
> 
> Muss ich das jetzt verstehen ?
> 
> Es geht ja drum, daß wir morgen fahren !!!



Na, du wunderst dich?

Ich kenne da aber auch Leute, die plötzlich von der Bildfläche verschwinden um dann plötzlich wieder aufzutauchen, gell


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. September 2007)

Neeeee...... wer macht denn sowas ??


----------



## Krampe (23. September 2007)

So Leute,

Die vermissten Teile des TTL fahren nächstes Wochenende hier :

http://www.sanktwendel.de/beitrag__582_1-Page_0.html

Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (23. September 2007)

Und wo fahren die Heute ??


----------



## Krampe (23. September 2007)

Also Giom ist glaube ich gerade damit beschäftigt: 

SAMSTAG/SONNTAG: 

7. Etappe ab Piazza al Serchio (494 m) zu den Brüchen des weißen Marmors von Carrara und auf der 17 Kilometer langen Trasse der Via Vandelli am Passo della Tambura (1620 m) über die Alpi Apuane mit Brotzeit auf der Nino Conti-Hütte des CAI nach Massa (65 m) und Lerici (0 m) am Golf von La Spezia, Abendessen und Übernachtung in Hotel, gesamt 1700 Hm bergauf und 2200 Hm bergab, 70 km, lange Trail-Abschnitte mit je nach Fahrkönnen mehr oder weniger langen Schiebestücken 
Und ich wollte eigentlich heute nicht mehr machen als Brötchenholen.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (23. September 2007)

Hmm......

Naja, also wieder ne Tour alleine....


----------



## Giom (23. September 2007)

Guten Tag

ja, gestern war ich noch zum Abschluß der Woche auf der Via Vandelli. In 7 Tagen durch das Apennin sammelten sich 482km und 15012 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho.



Krampe schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> Die vermissten Teile des TTL fahren nächstes Wochenende hier :
> 
> ...



in der Tat, fährst auch die 118km-Strecke?

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Sabsy (24. September 2007)

Hellas!

Bei mir hatte sich kurzfristig das Programm geändert:
War das WE am Nürburgring bei den ADAC Classics.  
Super Sache bei super Wetter, was natürlich auch klasse zum biken gewesen wäre... 
Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass es das jetzt erstmal wieder war mit Sonne!
Unter der Woche ist bei mir meist schwierig; wann fahrt ihr denn da wenn so los?
Ich muss bis 17 h arbeiten. Noch ist es hell bis halb 8. 
Schönen Start euch allen in die neue Woche und Gruß

Sabsy


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. September 2007)

Hallo Alex,

zur Orientierung:



Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> ...Die Anfänge des MTB-Team Meckenheim lagen mal bei etwa 20 km. War damals ganz zufrieden damit...


 
Das ist zwei Jahre her, in denen sich das TTL weiterentwickelt hat. Alles andere wäre auch schade...



Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> ...Würde mich freuen, wenn ich jemanden für regelmässige gemeinsame Touren hätte, für gemeinsamen Form-Aufbau....


 
Dazu Dein Posting am 29.07.2005 (!):



Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Das mit dem Regelmässigen Treffen und gemeinsamen Touren wäre schon genau das, was ich bezwecken wollte: daß ich nicht ständig alleine rumradeln muss.... Jungs ich warte auf Euch.


 
"Gemeinsame Touren" fahren *wir* seit nunmehr zwei Jahren. Nur, wo warst Du die überwiegende Zeit... ? Und nun suchst Du schon wieder  .



Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Hmm......
> 
> Naja, also wieder ne Tour alleine....


 
S. o.!

Ansonsten hat sich nicht viel verändert: Die Werktagswochenrunden (siehe auch nachfolgenden Post) sind wieder einigermaßen in die Gänge gekommen. An den WE kann ich persönlich grundsätzlich nur ausnahmsweise, das sieht allerdings bei den anderen TTL'ern anders aus. Insoweit: Wir freuen uns, wieder einmal einen Graben-Stunt von Dir zu sehen  !


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. September 2007)

Sabsy schrieb:


> Hellas!
> 
> Bei mir hatte sich kurzfristig das Programm geändert:
> War das WE am Nürburgring bei den ADAC Classics.
> Super Sache bei super Wetter, was natürlich auch klasse zum biken gewesen wäre... ...


 
Hi Sabsy,

auch kein schlechtes Programm  . Zumal man auch am Nürburgring nett radeln kann  .



Sabsy schrieb:


> ...Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass es das jetzt erstmal wieder war mit Sonne!...


 
Nein. Wir haben einen Nachschlag geordert. Wird spätestens Anfang kommender Woche geliefert  .




Sabsy schrieb:


> ...Unter der Woche ist bei mir meist schwierig; wann fahrt ihr denn da wenn so los?
> Ich muss bis 17 h arbeiten. Noch ist es hell bis halb 8. ...


 
Grundsätzlich fahren wir einmal die Woche (meist Donnerstagsabend) um 18.00 Uhr eine 2 -3 Stunden lange gemütliche Runde. Dies meist von zwei wechselnden Startpunkten: Von mir Zuhause oder vom Waldparkplatz an der Landstraße zwischen Meckenheim und Pech, unmittelbar nach der Autobahnabfahrt bei Meckenheim. Die genauen Startorte werden meist detailliert mit Plan bekanntgegeben. 

Ab und zu laden wir uns auch bei anderen Gruppen/Teams ein, so z. B. im Königsforst (diese Lichterkette mit rd. 20 Bikern muss man sich ab und zu gönnen...) oder sonst in der Umgebung.

B.t.w.: Noch ist es ja recht lange hell. Eine Lampe am Rad wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht. Und auf einmal macht das Spaß, was man alleine nie machen würde: Im Dunkeln durch den Wald zu radeln -> *Nightride * ! (Diese dann etwas später im Jahr)


----------



## Krampe (24. September 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> ja, gestern war ich noch zum Abschluß der Woche auf der Via Vandelli. In 7 Tagen durch das Apennin sammelten sich 482km und 15012 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho.
> 
> ...


Hi Giom,
Wie war es in Italien? Erzähl mal..
Ich habe vor die 118 km zu fahren, mal sehen wie weit ich komme.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (24. September 2007)

ich werde die mit der matschschlampe fahren... ich muß gleich das carbonbike auseinander bauen und den rahmen wieder zurückschicken. Wieder ein Riß an der oberen Hinterbauaufnahme. Sieht nur nach einem Lackschaden aus, aber es könnte auch mehr sein. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich jetzt schon nen 2008er Modell kriege.
Nebenbei fange ich an nach einem anderen bike zu schauen. Langsam habe ich es satt alle 2 Monaten den Rahmen einzuschicken. Der Epic gefällt mir, ist aber verdammt teuer.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. September 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat sich nicht viel verändert: Die Werktagswochenrunden (siehe auch nachfolgenden Post) sind wieder einigermaßen in die Gänge gekommen.



Aber genau da liegt bei mir ja das Problem....
Normal wird das zeitlich eng bei mir..

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, daß wir wieder beim MTM-Stand 2005 anfangen müssen.
Hab letztens mal ein paar Hubbel bei der Tomburg ausprobiert, und das geht noch wesentlich besser, als ich es erwartet hatte.

Aber 18.00 ist noch vertretbar. Ich schau mal, ob ich es Donnerstag auf die Reihe bekomme.
Aber bisher steht kein Termin im LMB drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. September 2007)

Sabsy schrieb:


> Unter der Woche ist bei mir meist schwierig; wann fahrt ihr denn da wenn so los?
> Ich muss bis 17 h arbeiten. Noch ist es hell bis halb 8.



Du hast etwa das ähnliche "Problem" wie ich. Ich muss (in Köln) bis 16.30 arbeiten, plus heimfahrt (etwa ne Stunde mit der Bahn).

Also wenn Du magst, könnten wir danach dann noch was radeln.
Auch Wochenende (wenn ich keine Rufbereitschaft habe) würde mir besser passen, als Termine in der Woche.

Wie siehts denn heute Abend bei Dir aus ?
Mache heute nur bis 15.30, dann noch kurz zu Zweirad Feld und danach wollte ich noch ne Runde das Wetter geniessen, solange es trocken ist.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mich mal begleitest.

Und zu Eifelwolfs Nightrides...... ich kann nur sagen: total geil !!!
Allerdings sollte die Beleuchtung schon was hergeben.
Mit so ner City-Akku-Beleuchtung kommt man da nicht weit.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. September 2007)

Mist, jetzt komm ich grad zu Hause an und es regnet....


----------



## Krampe (24. September 2007)

Ist doch auch ein schönes Hobby..
Der Markt ist ja im Moment voll von netten Bikes..
Willst du wieder Carbon nehmen?


----------



## supasini (24. September 2007)

hi giom,
du bist zu fett für carbon! kauf dir lieber ein stahlrad. ich hätte noch günstig ein 1988er Stumpjumper team da, RH 56 cm, da brauchst du noch nicht mal ne sattelstütze und kannst den sattel direkt auf's oberrohr binden!


----------



## Sabsy (24. September 2007)

Hi Cycle-Dragon,

nee, heute geht nicht. Donnerstag würde bei mir vielleicht mal gehen, aber das WE ist mir einfach lieber, weil mehr Zeit. Do so ab 18h oder halb 18h. Mal schauen, wies Wäddä ist. Am besten spontan.
Bis denne
Sabsy


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. September 2007)

@Sabsy

Freut mich, von Dir zu lesen.
Donnerstag schaun wir einfach mal (eben spontan) und am Wöchenende.... Sonntag würde passen, solange wir einigermassen in der Nähe bleiben (wegen Rufbereitschaft), aber generell würde Sonntag passen, wenns Wetter mitmacht.

Also dann, allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## Giom (24. September 2007)

der Epic carbon gefällt mir, der Rahmen kostet aber 2800 eur. Bei Merida krieg' ich alle 3 Monate eins um sonst. Vielleicht schicken die jetzt den 2008er Modell  oder noch besser: der 2009er mit 'nem Testfahrervertrag

Danke Martin für den Vorschlag, und Du hast recht, das mag an meinem Übergewicht liegen, ich habe in dem Urlaub 2 kg zugenommen, hätte heute morgen fast 65kg gewogen.

gruß
guillaume


----------



## supasini (24. September 2007)

*fette Sau!!!*

dann können wir ja noch mal zusammen fahren, ich hab über den Sommer abgenommen, bin jetzt fast so leicht wie du


----------



## Giom (24. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> bin jetzt fast so leicht wie du



mit bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. September 2007)

nee, mein Rad is schwerer als deins


----------



## Giom (24. September 2007)

so meinte ich das nicht... Du ohne bike



supasini schrieb:


> dann können wir ja noch mal zusammen fahren



aber gerne, aber beeile dich, nach St wendel gibt's ne Woche Pause, dann fange ich an 2008 vorzubereiten


----------



## supasini (24. September 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> so meinte ich das nicht... Du ohne bike
> 
> 
> 
> aber gerne, aber beeile dich, nach St wendel gibt's ne Woche Pause, dann fange ich an 2008 vorzubereiten



wenn du dir'n downhiller gekauft hast bin ich ohne bike leichter als du mit


----------



## Giom (24. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> wenn du dir'n downhiller gekauft hast bin ich ohne bike leichter als du mit



die matschschlampe wiegt 11,8... sorry


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (25. September 2007)

Muss Dir nicht leid tun *GGG*

Mein Stahl-Fully wog mit dem Diesel 2,5 hinten / Gravity 2,3 vorne etwas über 20 kg !!


----------



## Krampe (25. September 2007)

Wenn ihr was über die Auswirkungen eurer Kaufentscheidungen wissen wollt könnt ihr hier nachsehen... :http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottti (25. September 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr was über die Auswirkungen eurer Kaufentscheidungen wissen wollt könnt ihr hier nachsehen... :http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm
> Gruß Christof



Jetzt beziehst du aber ganz klar Stellung gegen Leichtbau.


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg Light/*
*DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg*
*presents:*​ 
*Grüne Hölle!*​ 
Wer mit uns am 03.10.2007  sinnlos im Kreis fahren möchte (Zitat eines Österreichers): Ein Klick hier! ​


----------



## Giom (26. September 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Also Giom ist glaube ich gerade damit beschäftigt:
> 
> SAMSTAG/SONNTAG:
> 
> ...



Und da sind die Fotos:

*Transapennin 2007*​ 

Die Tour war mit dem Veranstalter SeracJoe und dazu sag ich nur... jederzeit wieder


Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## monsterchen (26. September 2007)

Respekt Giom!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Max-Tempo:226,80 Km/h    

Bist du wieder irgendwo runtergefallen????

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Red Devil (27. September 2007)

monsterchen schrieb:


> *...Max-Tempo:226,80 Km/h*
> 
> Bist du wieder *irgendwo runtergefallen*????


   

...und der Merida Rahmen hat jetzt wahrscheinlich wieder irgendwo einen Riss! 

Boris


----------



## Giom (27. September 2007)

Red Devil schrieb:


> ...und der Merida Rahmen hat jetzt wahrscheinlich wieder irgendwo einen Riss!
> 
> Boris


 
so ist es


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (27. September 2007)

Sabsy schrieb:


> Hi Cycle-Dragon,
> 
> nee, heute geht nicht. Donnerstag würde bei mir vielleicht mal gehen, aber das WE ist mir einfach lieber, weil mehr Zeit. *Do so ab 18h oder halb 18h. Mal schauen, wies Wäddä ist.* Am besten spontan.
> Bis denne
> Sabsy



Wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster sehe.... ich glaube, das fällt flach. Muss ich mich eben auf Sonntag festbeissen.... hoffentlich ist da das Wetter besser und es regnet nicht aus Eimern (wie jetzt).


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. September 2007)

Freunde aufgeweichter Trails kommen momentan in der westlichen Nordeifel voll auf ihre Kosten: Vor meiner Haustüre hat es innerhalb der letzten 18 Stunden 75 Liter Niederschlag/qm gegeben. Aus kleinen Bächen sind wiesenverschlingende kleine Flüsse geworden, zwischen sonst trockenen Wiesenkuppen stehen Seen. 
In den Höhenorten von Bad Münstereifel ist die örtliche Feuerwehr nicht mehr Herr der Lage geworden und musste das THW zu Hilfe rufen.

Bin mal gespannt, wie es im Hellen aussieht  .


----------



## Montana (28. September 2007)

Tja das wäre ja schon was für uns KFLer.  

Aber die Meldungen heute Morgen im Radio sind schon beeindruckend und ich hoffe, dass keine Menschen zu Schaden gekommen sind. 

Anteilnehmende Grüße in die Eifel 



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Freunde aufgeweichter Trails *kommen momentan in der westlichen Nordeifel voll auf ihre Kosten: Vor meiner Haustüre hat es innerhalb der letzten 18 Stunden 75 Liter Niederschlag/qm gegeben. Aus kleinen Bächen sind wiesenverschlingende kleine Flüsse geworden, zwischen sonst trockenen Wiesenkuppen stehen Seen.
> In den Höhenorten von Bad Münstereifel ist die örtliche Feuerwehr nicht mehr Herr der Lage geworden und musste das THW zu Hilfe rufen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie es im Hellen aussieht  .


----------



## Giom (28. September 2007)

anscheinend ist das gleiche im Saarland vom Himmel gefahren. Der Marathon in Sankt Wendel wird lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (28. September 2007)

Bin vorhin auch die Landstrasse Meckenheim -> Bonn gefahren... man, wo kommen all die Teiche her ??

Hab von dem ganzen egen gar nix mitbekommen... bin gestern zu Hause anegkommen, und hab keinen Blick mehr vor die Tür gewagt, nur noch in die Glotze.

Schon einer ne Vorhersage für Sonntag gesehen ??
Wie solls da werden ?

P.S.: Dafür daß Sabsy hier Gleichgesinnte sucht, finde ich ihre Mit"arbeit" hier etwas mager....

(Und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit "Du hast Dich doch auch ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr blicken lassen" oder so)


----------



## Krampe (28. September 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> anscheinend ist das gleiche im Saarland vom Himmel gefahren. Der Marathon in Sankt Wendel wird lustig



Genau , das wird bestimmt feucht... ...


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. September 2007)

Hey, Gulliaume
Wie waers miut dem Rotwild Carbon-Fully? Das bin ich in Willingen gefahren, und fands nur geil. Und ne guenstigere Alternative waere vllt. das KTM Score.


----------



## Giom (29. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hey, Gulliaume
> Wie waers miut dem Rotwild Carbon-Fully? Das bin ich in Willingen gefahren, und fands nur geil.



Bei der Tour Italien war einer da, der es hatte, das war auch sein drittes in diesem Jahr


----------



## Giom (29. September 2007)

so, Sankt Wendel war in der Tat feucht. Ich bin bei der Hälfte ausgestiegen. Schlechter Tag, keine Motivation, die schlammschlacht hat mir bei der Halbstrecke gereicht. Teilweise konnte man sich selbst im Flachen kaum auf dem bike halten.
der veranstalter hat sich definitiv Mühe gegeben, Trailpassagen einzubauen, aber mir haben die schönen Anblicken auf der Strecke gefällt. Ich fand's optisch lanweilig. Na ja, vielleicht bin ich nach einer Woche im Apennin wählerisch geworden.
Kollege Krampe ist aber weitergefahren... mindestens einer von uns!
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Krampe (30. September 2007)

*Finish St. Wendel* 
Die nackten Zahlen: 118 km ; 2900 hm ; 8:44:02,7 ; Rang 19 ; ges. 67
Es war ein schöner Saisonabschluß mit Teamkollegen Giom der leider an diesem Tag nicht gut aufgelegt war. Außerdem wurde viel geboten fürs Startgeld: Eine schöne aber sehr schwere Strecke bei den Bodenverhältnissen, guter Service an der Strecke (bei Halbzeit Bikereinigung und Kette ölen) mit lecker Verpflegung, eine Vorführung der verschiedenen Schlammarten der Region, lange geöffneter Start-Zielbereich.. 
Die Strecke: Bei diesem Wetter der Hammer... von leicht dünnflüssigem Schlamm über zähen Morast bis hin zu Betonschlamm und zwischendurch mit Kuh******* vermischter Schlamm... 
Das kann man sich so vorstellen: Geradeaus erschwerter Vortrieb mit Drifteinlagen, leicht Bergauf je nach Schlammsorte wenig bis kein Vortrieb, steil Bergauf 0 Vortrieb = Schieben .
Beim Schieben blockieren dann beide Räder weil sich der gemeine Betonschlamm kiloweise überall zwischengesetzt hat . 
Die Trails: Im Trockenen bestimmt schön, im Nassen gleichen schon leichte Bergabstücke geradeaus eher einer Schlittenfahrt.
An den Schlüsselstellen wurden wir aber wild angefeuert.. 
Der Zweite Teil der Strecke (ab km 60) wurde dann aber besser da nicht mehr so befahren und es gab etwas mehr Landschaft zu sehen. Es hatten Einige nach der ersten Runde aufgegeben.
In der Hobbyklasse 84 DNF!
Nach den gefühlten 4000 hm hat das Bier nochmal so gut geschmeckt..
Gruß Schlammkrampe


----------



## Giom (30. September 2007)

Glückwunsch Christof,
mein Tag war es in der Tat nicht!
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (1. Oktober 2007)

@ EX-MTM

Ich bin gestern die Tour rund um die Tomburg gefahren...
Sieht nach dem Regen wieder ganz OK aus. Sind zwar hier und da noch einige Pfützchen zu sehen, aber insgesamt wieder fahrbare Zustande.


Venne-Rider, Eifelwolf, Sabsy, LEBT IHR NOCH ???


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (1. Oktober 2007)

Man man, hab eben mal etwas rumgesucht und bin auf erschreckende Dinge gestossen...

Boris (Grüner Frosch) fährt gar nicht mehr...
Marco (Venne-Rider) ist auch kaum noch aktiv 
und
Heiko (Focus-Rider) machts genauso wie sein Bruder...

Was ist hier los, seit ich nicht mehr da bin ?? *GGGG*
Schlimm schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Oktober 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> ...*Was ist hier los, seit ich nicht mehr da bin ?? **GGGG*
> Schlimm schlimm


 
Resignation, Verzweiflung, Endzeitstimmung....?  

Nee, nee, wir sind vor allem schreibfauler geworden.... daher vielleicht auch etwas der Eindruck, den Du gewonnen hast, aber nicht unbedingt der Realtität entspricht  . Nicht jeder Fahrradkilometer wird hier amtlich vermerkt.

Marco (VenneRider) ist aktuell z. B. am Mittwoch am Nürburgring zu erleben -> guckst Du LMB.

Ansonsten gehen wir davon aus, dass Du für Donnerstag, den 18.10.2007, eine hübsche Abendrunde für uns zusammenstellst   . Hast ja viel nachzuholen. Und sogar noch etwas Vorlaufzeit für die Planung  .


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (1. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ansonsten gehen wir davon aus, dass Du für Donnerstag, den 18.10.2007, eine hübsche Abendrunde für uns zusammenstellst   . Hast ja viel nachzuholen. Und sogar noch etwas Vorlaufzeit für die Planung  .



Ich WAS ???

Um gottes willen... erstmal ein paar Euerer Touren anschliessen, und schauen wann ich tot vom Rad kippe...
Ihr werden wohl eh an jeder Kurve auf mich warten müssen !

Zum LMB..."Streckenlänge etwas unter 30 km, 900 hm, Tempo langsam, Schwierigkeit mittel" hört sich ja ganz erträglich an... Ich glaube, das sollte ich noch schaffen.

Ich trag mich mal ein, definitiv mache ich es aber vom Wetter abhängig.

Bitte nochmal um kurze Starthilfe....
Was hab ich bei der Tour sinnvollerweise dabei ?
Multitool, 15mm-Maulschlüssel (nein, hab keine Schnellspanner), Flickzeug, Pumpe, Trinken, Jacke... ?? 

Allerdings hab ich da mit meinen Laufrädern momentan etwas Brassel (Probleme).
Hab das Gefühl, die Felge sitzt zur nabe nicht ganz Mittig.
Zwar "gerade" also schöner Rundlauf, nur im eingebauten Zustand nach links versetzt.

Mitte Oktober wird das Ding allerdings (mal wieder) einer General-Kur unterzogen.

- Ritchey WCS Flat-Bar Lenker 
- Ritchey Sattelstütze
- Shimano WH-R M505 Laufräder
- Shimano LX-Scheibenbremsen mit den Dual-Control STI (3x9)

Dann bin ich von meinen jetzigen 29-Euro Laufrädern weg, und schaffe endlich den Umstieg von 7x3 auf 9x3.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Oktober 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> ...Bitte nochmal um kurze Starthilfe....
> Was hab ich bei der Tour sinnvollerweise dabei ?
> Multitool, 15mm-Maulschlüssel (nein, hab keine Schnellspanner), Flickzeug, Pumpe, Trinken, Jacke... ?? ....


 
Lass' mal Dein Flickzeug zu Hause, und dafür lieber ein bis zwei passende Schläuche - die Gegend um den Nürburgring ist als Reifenkiller berüchtigt  (nicht nur wegen der vielen Glasscherben der Fans schneller Autos). Wir wollen ja vor dem Dunkelwerden wieder am Startpunkt sein  .
Dann noch Energieriegel und Regenzeug und Du bist "ausgehfertig"  .

Wenn Deine Laufräder keine Schnellspanner haben, werden es wohl geschraubte Achsen sein. Zentrieren ist da doch relativ einfach; oder ist die ganze Gabel/die Schwinge schief? Oder die Räder ungleich eingespeicht...? Hatte sowas auch mal bei gebraucht gekauften Rädern, da fehlte ganz einfach bei einem Rad eine Unterlegscheibe auf einer Achsenseite - und schon saß das Teil versetzt im Rahmen.


----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2007)

Was sind *das* denn für Typen -innen   . . .       

 . . .         

Wird bestimmt klasse am Mittwoch ... Was sagt denn die Wettervorhersage ? 




Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Lass' mal Dein Flickzeug zu Hause, und dafür lieber ein bis zwei passende Schläuche - die Gegend um den Nürburgring  ist als Reifenkiller berüchtigt  (nicht nur wegen der vielen Glasscherben der Fans schneller Autos). Wir wollen ja vor dem Dunkelwerden wieder am Startpunkt sein  .
> Dann noch Energieriegel und Regenzeug und Du bist "ausgehfertig"  .
> 
> Wenn Deine Laufräder keine Schnellspanner haben, werden es wohl geschraubte Achsen sein. Zentrieren ist da doch relativ einfach; oder ist die ganze Gabel/die Schwinge schief? Oder die Räder ungleich eingespeicht...? Hatte sowas auch mal bei gebraucht gekauften Rädern, da fehlte ganz einfach bei einem Rad eine Unterlegscheibe auf einer Achsenseite - und schon saß das Teil versetzt im Rahmen.


----------



## Schleudersturz (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Ich bin Julian und komme von den Walberberger MTBlern! Eure Tour am Mittwoch hört sich sehr verlockend an! ABER,  wir (Michael und Ich) haben leide noch keinen Führerschein (da beide erst 17) geschweige denn ein Auto. Gibt es hier von euch vielleicht einen, der ne Idee hat wie man da mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln hinkommt, oder vielleicht eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten kann. wäre echt super wenn jemand ne idee hätte! Ich würd edoch sehr gerne mitfahren und nicht wieder zum 15. mal die ville Rampen hoch und runter fahren  

Gruß Julian


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt klasse am Mittwoch ...


 
Bei *den *Mitfahrern   .



Montana schrieb:


> Was sagt denn die Wettervorhersage ?


 
Annehmbar  :










Schleudersturz schrieb:


> ...Gibt es hier von euch vielleicht einen, der ne Idee hat wie man da mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln hinkommt, oder vielleicht eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten kann...


 
Hi Julian,

ab und zu haben wir auch schon Günni oder Gerd von Euerem Trupp bei unseren Unternehmungen gesehen. Vielleicht tut sich ja da noch was  . 
Mit öff. Verkehrsmittel wird es eher eine Weltreise -> Dauer 2,5 Stunden: mit der Straßenbahn nach Bonn, von dort mit dem Zug nach Ahrbrück (Ende der Bahnlinie), von dort mit dem Bus nach Adenau; ob der Bus Räder mitnimmt, ist allerdings fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2007)

Bei *dem* Anbieter  und *der *Gegend   

Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja wirklich ganz gut aus.  

Julian hatte sich an mich gewendet und ich gab ihm den Tipp mit dem TTL -Thread. Er war schon ein paar Mal bei uns im KF (mit Gerd) 



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Bei *den *Mitfahrern   .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (1. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Lass' mal Dein Flickzeug zu Hause, und dafür lieber ein bis zwei passende Schläuche.



Hmm..... ich verwende zum Flicken normalerweise diese gelben "Aufkleber" und hatte damit bisher nie Probleme.... den einen davon hab ich inzwischen so etwa 2 Jahre drauf.
Werde davon ein paar und einen Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen.




Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Dann noch Energieriegel und Regenzeug und Du bist "ausgehfertig"



Regenzeug... ok, da hab ich von Gore so nen leichtes, kleines Ding ...
Riegel ... muss ich Gels mitnehmen, hab keine Riegel mehr.




Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Laufräder keine Schnellspanner haben, werden es wohl geschraubte Achsen sein.



So isses !



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ... oder ist die ganze Gabel/die Schwinge schief?



Ich hoffe nicht... glaub ich zumindest nicht.



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Oder die Räder ungleich eingespeicht...?



Bei dem Preis von 29,- Vorderrad und 39,- Hinterrad eher möglich...



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hatte sowas auch mal bei gebraucht gekauften Rädern, da fehlte ganz einfach bei einem Rad eine Unterlegscheibe auf einer Achsenseite - und schon saß das Teil versetzt im Rahmen.



Werd das mit der Unterlegscheibe mal probieren.


Trotz allem, bitte seid am Mittwoch gnädig mit mir... *GG*


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (1. Oktober 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Mitte Oktober wird das Ding allerdings (mal wieder) einer General-Kur unterzogen.
> 
> - Ritchey WCS Flat-Bar Lenker
> - Ritchey Sattelstütze
> ...



- Ritchey WCS Flat-Bar -->  Ritchey WCS Flat-Bar  *ERLEDIGT*
- Ritchey Sattelstütze  -->  Ritchey PRO Sattelstütze *ERLEDIGT*


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (1. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Bei *den *Mitfahrern   .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Helmut,

wäre selbstverständlich super gerne auch bei dieser Tour dabei   

bin aber leider mal wieder auf der 

SPÄTSCHICHT  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter  

Gruß aus Brühl 
Gerd


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. Oktober 2007)

Da es wieder an der Zeit ist..... was macht eigentlich das TTL in bezug auf den Winterpokal ??


----------



## Montana (2. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn ich jetzt hier  so rausgucke   . . . 





. . . dann kann das morgen am Ring ne leicht trübe Sache werden


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Oktober 2007)

Das *Dach der Eifel*, unser Tourenziel, liegt doch weit über Eueren Watte-Wolken (inkl. Dom-Spitze)... und Morgen sieht die Welt eh ganz anders aus  .

_Nachgereicht_:

Vorhersage für Deutschland
für Mittwoch bis Freitag
ausgegeben am Dienstag, 02.10.07, 09.59 Uhr

Am Mittwoch wird es nach Auflösung gebietsweise recht zähen 
Nebels teils wolkig, vor allem im Norden teils heiter. 
Gelegentliche schauerartige Niederschläge beschränken sich auf 
die Südhälfte Deutschlands. Die Temperatur steigt im Süden auf 
18 bis 23 Grad, im Norden ist es mit 13 bis 18 Grad deutlich 
kühler. Der Wind weht schwach bis mäßig, im Norden aus Ost, 
sonst aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen. 
In der Nacht zum Donnerstag sind vor allem im Süden und Westen 
Deutschlands etwas Regen zu erwarten, sonst wird es teils 
wolkig, teils klar und gebietsweise bildet sich Nebel. 
Die Temperaturminima liegen zwischen 14 Grad im Südwesten und 
etwa 6 Grad im Nordosten.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. Oktober 2007)

Mein Papa sagt, es regnet morgen.....

@Montana
Arbeitest Du da ?
Dann sind wir beruflich ja fast Nachbarn...
Etwas weiter rechts auf dem Bild käme das Marriott-Hotel, da arbeite ich !


----------



## Merlin (2. Oktober 2007)

> Das Dach der Eifel, unser Tourenziel, liegt doch weit über Eueren Watte-Wolken (inkl. Dom-Spitze)... und Morgen sieht die Welt eh ganz anders aus



Na das will ich hoffen, denn sonst sehen wir ja nix von der "grünen Hölle". Aber ich bin auch eher optimistisch, was das Wetter angeht.



> Mein Papa sagt, es regnet morgen.....



Dein Papa hat doofe Ohren... 


@Eifelwolf: Helmut, könntest du mir bitte deine Mobilnr. für kurzfristigen Kontakt per PM oder Mail schicken?


----------



## Montana (2. Oktober 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Mein Papa sagt, es regnet morgen.....
> 
> @Montana
> Arbeitest Du da ?
> ...



Grüß Dich Cycle-Dragon

Ja wir sind fast Nachbarn ... ich wohne in dieser schönen Stadt  arbeite aber ein wenig  weiter nördlich  

Ja ... ja ... das Wetter wird gut . . .  sogar sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. Oktober 2007)

Aktueller Stand:









Kann also losgehen am Mittwoch *GGGGG*


Nachtrag 15:45
----------------
War eben noch beim Zweirad Feld und hab mir so ein Windstopper-Unterhemd von ODLO gekauft.





Werde wohl die Tour morgen mit Radhose, Beinlinge, oben genanntem Odlo-Unterhemd und dem Aldi-Langarm-Trikot fahren. Dazu im Rucksack noch nen Regencape. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. Oktober 2007)

@Sabsi, sofern Du noch in dieses Forum reinschaust:
Wie siehts aus morgen ??


----------



## Krampe (2. Oktober 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Da es wieder an der Zeit ist..... was macht eigentlich das TTL in bezug auf den Winterpokal ??


Hallo Dragon,
Gute Frage die du stellst. Im Letzten Winter hatten wir ja ein wenig Pech mit Verletzungen und anderer Unpässlichkeiten einiger Mitstreiter.
Der grüne Frosch fährt nicht mehr heul: ) und ich werde in diesem Winter Probleme haben mich ohne ihn richtig zu motivieren.
Ich würde auch wieder bei einem Team mitmachen aber nur wenn alle mitziehen, sonst macht es keinen Spaß.
Schön wäre auch ein halbwegs ausgeglichenes Team (das motiviert).
Ich stelle mir so ca. 800 Punkte   vor (je Teilnehmer) was meint Ihr?
Gruß Christof


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. Oktober 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Der grüne Frosch fährt nicht mehr heul: ) und ich werde in diesem Winter Probleme haben mich ohne ihn richtig zu motivieren.:


Hmm, was die Personelle Anzahl angeht, kann ich ja für ihn einspringen, auch wenns km-Mengenmässig sicher nicht an ihn rankommt.



Krampe schrieb:


> Ich würde auch wieder bei einem Team mitmachen aber nur wenn alle mitziehen, sonst macht es keinen Spaß.



Zitat von der Winterpokal-Seite: _"...die Möglichkeit, sich in Teams zu je maximal fünf Mitgliedern zu organisieren, um sich gemeinsam zum Training zu motivieren_."

"Alle mitziehen....." Du, Eifelwolf, Venne-Rider, Giom... und ich dazu.... Dann simmer schon 5 !



Krampe schrieb:


> Schön wäre auch ein halbwegs ausgeglichenes Team (das motiviert). Ich stelle mir so ca. 800 Punkte   vor (je Teilnehmer) was meint Ihr?



Was verstehst Du unter ausgeglichen ?
Wie viele Punkte gibts für was ?
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, daß Rollentraining auch gilt....
Bitte um Infos.


----------



## Giom (2. Oktober 2007)

Mit einem Ziel von 900 Punkten dürfte ich schon ein Team finden
Allerdings geht's mir nicht hauptsächlich um die Punkte sondern um das Training... was ich brauche sind Mitfahrer, damit die Trainingseiheiten mehr Spaß machen... bei jedem Wetter!



Krampe schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir so ca. 800 Punkte   vor (je Teilnehmer) was meint Ihr?



Weichei


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Oktober 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hallo Dragon,
> Gute Frage die du stellst. Im Letzten Winter hatten wir ja ein wenig Pech mit Verletzungen und anderer Unpässlichkeiten einiger Mitstreiter.
> Der grüne Frosch fährt nicht mehr heul: ) und ich werde in diesem Winter Probleme haben mich ohne ihn richtig zu motivieren.
> Ich würde auch wieder bei einem Team mitmachen aber nur wenn alle mitziehen, sonst macht es keinen Spaß.
> ...


 
Jo, der *Grüne Frosch* fehlt  . Auch seltsam, an wievielen Ecken und Kanten auf den Touren man sich an ihn erinnert. Immer gut gelaunt, immer super motiviert. War ja gerade für den Winter äußerst hilfreich. Ich hoffe, in rd. einem Jahr isser widda dabei  .

Unabhängig davon ist es momentan (!) fester Wille, auch im Winter die Donnerstagrunden durchzuziehen. Die werden im Winter naturgegeben meist im Kottenforst sein, also vor Deiner Haustüre. Mit VenneRider, Focus-Rider und dem noch forumslosen Frank sind ja drei weitere KF-Locals vertreten. Im Rudel gibts halt mehr Motivation.

Persönlich locken mich im Winter auch noch andere, wenig punkteträchtige Sportarten (bis auf Skilanglauf, ging aber in den letzten Jahren eigentlich nur noch im Schwarzwald) - die 800 points sind daher für mich Utopie.


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Oktober 2007)

*RCC statt CC (Chips/Couch)*​ 

Man kennt das ja, diese Dinge, die einen jahrelang verfolgen, weil sie einem irgendwann in grauer Vorzeit positiv aufgefallen sind. Durchaus möglich, dass sich dieser Eindruck dann auch in der Folgezeit nicht negativ verändert, sondern bestätigt oder  besonders folgenschwer  sogar noch weiter verbessert. Fällt dann ein attraktives Angebot mit einer persönlich schwachen Stunde (z. B. temporäre Schwächung des Kauf-Immunsystems) zusammen, so stehen die Chancen gut für eine Bereicherung (besser: Belastung) des eigenen Haushaltes. 

Bei mir trat dieses Phänomen bei einem Angebot im Bike-Markt dieses Forums in Form eines dort angebotenen, älteren (und damit bezahlbaren) Rotwild-RCC 05-Rahmens einschl. Dämpfer, Gabel, Vorbau und ein paar sonstigen Anbauteilen inkl. leckerem Chris-King-Steuersatz ein. Nach einer gewissen Verhandlungszeit war man sich über den Kaufpreis und die weiteren Modalitäten einig und der Rahmen alsbald auf meinem Seziertisch. 






Basis: Der Rahmen nebst Zutaten.

Ein paar feste Vorstellungen hinsichtlich der Bestückung des Rahmens hatte ich bereits, dazu ergaben einige Lockangebote diverser Shops noch die ein oder andere Ergänzung. Auf jeden Fall interessierte mich die neue Shimano-Shadow-Schaltung, eigentlich ein AM-Modell, aber dies kann auch einem CC-Modell nicht schaden. Grob gesagt: Komplette XT-Ausstattung (2008), dagegen als Anker eine Magura Louise BAT (2008).





Der erste Lenkertyp fand keine Zustimmung  

So wuchs denn unter meinen Händen ein neuer Rothirsch heran. Die erste kurze Probe-Fahrt mit dem fast fertiggestellten Bike war positiv, bestätigte meine bisherigen Fahreindrücke mit den roten Wilden: Die passen mit ihrer Geometrie einfach zu meinem verbogenen Kreuz J.







Heute Abend erst fertig geworden, fehlen nun noch ein paar Details und das Set-up. Insoweit erfolgt morgen noch kein Einsatz am Nürburgring. Auf die langen Rollpassagen im Kottenforst freue ich mich allerdings jetzt schon  .


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwas mach ich verkehrt....

Ich bin grad mal froh, daß ich mir den Ritchey-Vorbau und Lenker leisten kann, und dann kommt der Herr und erzählt so ne Story.

Da kommt sich meinereiner wieder schäbig vor mit seinem No-Name-Alu-Rahmen und 7-Gang Acera-Zeugs.

Ich erinnere mich gut an die "netten" Sprüche der Herren TT-ler auf der letzten Tour beginnend vor Eifelwolfs Haustür, die für mich mit einem Kurbel/Tretlager-Schaden endete. :kotz:


----------



## Krampe (3. Oktober 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Mit einem Ziel von 900 Punkten dürfte ich schon ein Team finden
> Allerdings geht's mir nicht hauptsächlich um die Punkte sondern um das Training... was ich brauche sind Mitfahrer, damit die Trainingseiheiten mehr Spaß machen... bei jedem Wetter!
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab die Punktezahl mal bewußt niedrig angesetzt da ich noch keine Wettervorhersage vom kompletten Winter habe..  und nur draußen trainiere. 
Es soll ja Leute geben die Spinning vor dem offenen Kühlschrank betreiben... 
Warmduscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Oktober 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Irgendwas mach ich verkehrt....
> 
> Ich bin grad mal froh, daß ich mir den Ritchey-Vorbau und Lenker leisten kann, und dann kommt der Herr und erzählt so ne Story.



Nun halte einmal den Ball flach. Wenn alle Themen, die Du hier im Viertelstundentakt postest, für alle anderen Foriker tabu sein sollten, hätten wir anderen schon bald nichts mehr zu schreiben. Ich denke, im Forum gilt jedoch gleiches Recht für alle.





Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Irgendwas mach ich verkehrt....
> ...Ich erinnere mich gut an die "netten" Sprüche der Herren TT-ler auf der letzten Tour beginnend vor Eifelwolfs Haustür, die für mich mit einem Kurbel/Tretlager-Schaden endete. :kotz:



An die "netten Sprüche" kann ich mich zwar nicht erinnern, aber wenn Du glaubst, eine Kurbel fällt unterwegs tatsächlich durch "Sprüche" ab, machst Du wirklich etwas verkehrt.

Das Thema "nette Sprüche" scheint, wenn denn überhaupt,  auch nicht ausschließlich durch TTL-er besetzt zu sein  :




Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Ich finds ja schonmal interessant.... fährt "Rennen" (oder was auch immer) aber nichtmal ne Kette selbst machen können...



Und die Antwort des Betroffenen dazu  :



Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> einmal ist immer das erste mal oder ?
> 
> und ich glaube nicht das es nötig ist eine genauso blöde antwort zu geben wie auf so ein total überflüssigen kommentar


----------



## Montana (3. Oktober 2007)

In Tdf - West scheint die Sonne   

Das wird gut am  Ring

Bis gleich


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (3. Oktober 2007)

In Siegburg auch...werd mal in die Eifel Telefonieren,wofür hat man ne Schwester am Ring Wohnen   

Vielleicht bring ich sogar noch nen weiteren Biker mit,jemand der es Zuhause am schönen Feiertag nicht aushält   

Dann mal bis gleich...


----------



## Montana (3. Oktober 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> In Siegburg auch...werd mal in die Eifel Telefonieren,wofür hat man ne Schwester am Ring Wohnen
> 
> Vielleicht bring ich sogar noch nen weiteren Biker mit,jemand der es Zuhause am schönen Feiertag nicht aushält
> 
> Dann mal bis gleich...



Kenn ich den vielleicht ???


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Oktober 2007)

Moin Helmut, schaut gut aus Dein neues Radl! Allzeit pannenfreie, sichere und vorallem 'launige' (positiv) Fahrt damit .
Wenn Du so weiter machst, dann könntest Du mitunter über einen stationären Radverleih mit buchbaren geführten Touri-Touren nachdenken .


----------



## Loehr (3. Oktober 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> In Siegburg auch...werd mal in die Eifel Telefonieren,wofür hat man ne Schwester am Ring Wohnen
> 
> Vielleicht bring ich sogar noch nen weiteren Biker mit,jemand der es Zuhause am schönen Feiertag nicht aushält
> 
> Dann mal bis gleich...



Und wie sieht es aus bei der Nürburgringschwester?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (3. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Kenn ich den vielleicht ???




Sicher das,er saß neben dir am Freitag   


Momentane Wetterlage am Ring(Laut Schwester) Warm....Trocken...NEBEL  

Ok,warm ist für die schon wenn sie kein Eis auf den Autoscheiben haben


----------



## Loehr (3. Oktober 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Sicher das,er saß neben dir am Freitag
> 
> 
> Momentane Wetterlage am Ring(Laut Schwester) Warm....Trocken...NEBEL



Also Nebelhorn mitbringen?


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (3. Oktober 2007)

Aber Warm heißt bei denen,es gab kein Eis auf der Autoscheibe


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (3. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt muss ich mal Packen und meinen Mitfahrer einsammeln   

Bis Später...


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Oktober 2007)

Wetterlage 28 km Luftlinie vor Adenau: 17 Grad, bedeckt, tendenziell "heller werdend", trocken, kein Eis an den Scheiben. Bis gleich  !

@ Andreas-MTB: Danke für die Wünsche. Ein lieber Mensch hatte zu mir gesagt: "Jetzt hast Du ein Sommerrad und eine Winterschlampe; da wird es nicht mehr lange bis zum 'Übergangszeitenrad' dauern." 

Den Hinweis fand ich nicht schlecht  .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ein lieber Mensch hatte zu mir gesagt: "Jetzt hast Du ein Sommerrad und eine Winterschlampe; da wird es nicht mehr lange bis zum 'Übergangszeitenrad' dauern."
> Den Hinweis fand ich nicht schlecht  .



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann sind es mittlerweile bereits 3 Bikes, die Du Dein Eigen nennst. Ist es doch jetzt nur noch eine Frage der Jahreszeiten Zuordnung


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend die Herren,

also ich muss zu der heutigen Tour sagen:

*TOTAL GEIL !!!*

Nette Leute, supergeile Trails, Wetter war auch OK.

Ich hoffe, meine Arbeitszeiten lassen bald wieder eine Fahrt mit Euch zu.

Hier noch die Daten, die mein Tacho bezüglich der heutigen Tour hergibt:


----------



## meg-71 (3. Oktober 2007)

Nabend zusammen
 war eine klasse Idee von Dir Helmut den Ring zu umrunden, ist immer wieder geil die Strecke .
Und auch noch mal danke für den Kaffe.
So nun beginnt der zweite Teil des Rennen, in den Keller an die Waschmaschine.




PS: ich habe heute auch noch eine neue Krankheit kennen gelernt, "Trailblindheit"  aber ich bin nicht erkrankt, glaube ich.


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> @ Andreas-MTB: Danke für die Wünsche. Ein lieber Mensch hatte zu mir gesagt: "Jetzt hast Du ein Sommerrad und eine Winterschlampe; da wird es nicht mehr lange bis zum 'Übergangszeitenrad' dauern."



nettes Rädchen (wenn man Rotwild mag - dein Speci gefällt mir viel besser )
das Problem kenn ich. ich habe zur Zeit einen verwaisten Canyon Nerve XC-Rahmen im Keller hängen, da mach ich mir schon so meine Gedanken...
außerdem ist das als Schlechtwetterrad geplante Hardtail viel zu schön geworden, um bei schlechtem Wetter zerstört zu werden... (konnte dann doch nem F99 und passendem Duraflite Carbon nicht widerstehen, und mein Widerstand gegen das 772er XT-Schaltwerk ist sicher auch nur von kurzer Dauer


----------



## Montana (3. Oktober 2007)

Hier kann ich mich nur anschließen  

Danke an Helmut für die fast perfekte Organisation dieser Nürburgring Umrundung.

- sehr steile Anfangskilometer führten uns auf die Höhe der Hohen 8
- dadurch gings sehr geile Singletrails wieder runter
- Bodenbeschaffenheit hatte KFL Format
- die Idee von meg-71 war richtig cool 
- klasse Zaunlangfahrten
- super nette Mitfahrer

aber ...  

Wo waren denn die _Aufdemringfahrer_  ...etwa zu nebelig    .... anfangs hörte man ja noch ein paar.

Und war das mit dem Nebel auch der Grund für die verbal geschilderten Ausblicksmöglichkeiten ?  
Braucht man doch nicht .... die Nürburg und so kennt man doch ... ging ja in erster Linie um MTBiken in der Eifel und das ist verflucht gut gelungen. 

Großartige Sache jedenfalls ...  hat sich 100 +% gelohnt und hatte gewohntes erstklassiges* Eifelwolf* - Tour Format. 

Jederzeit gerne wieder  Grüße aus Kölle

Guido

-> Waschmaschine läuft 






Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> 
> also ich muss zu der heutigen Tour sagen:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (3. Oktober 2007)

> Großartige Sache jedenfalls ... hat sich 100 +% gelohnt und hatte gewohntes erstklassiges Eifelwolf - Tour Format.



Tja, da ich das gesagte nicht mehr steigern kann, schließe ich mich einfach ohne viele Worte dem Guido an. Danke Helmut und Co-Guide meg-71, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (3. Oktober 2007)

Von mir auch ein dickes Lob!!!!

Ein glück das wir von der Offiziellen Strecke abgewichen sind und die geilen Trails genommen haben!

Und es gibt noch ein dickes Lob.........11 Mann und keine einzige Panne  
Das ist doch Rekordverdächtig    

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Loehr (3. Oktober 2007)

Danke Eifelwolf für den gelungenen Feiertag . 
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, hoffentlich dann ohne Nebel.


----------



## Cheetah (3. Oktober 2007)

Nette Mitfahrer, klasse Tour,  schöner Ausklang, und die ganz neue Erkenntnis, das ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken das absolute Optimum    für uns darstellen.


----------



## Montana (3. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Nette Mitfahrer, klasse Tour,  schöner Ausklang, und die ganz neue Erkenntnis, das ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken das absolute Optimum    für uns darstellen.


Lieber Frank  

Wir werden eben alle älter und vergesslicher  dann sind Schilder sehr hilfreich und die MTB Touren rund um BaMÜ kannste sogar mit Schilder nicht mehr so gut fahren denn da fehlen mittlerweile die Entscheidenden  

Im übrigen gilt zur heutigen Tour :

_
Loor nit in d´r Atlas
un drieß op dinge Kompass
denn mer sin ohne Zweifel
midden in d´r Eifel _


Na ..... ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Blumen  . Speziellen Dank an Michael für die Sahneteilchen - der halbe Nürburgring dürfte jetzt in den Duschabflüssen und Waschmaschinen der Bonner Region liegen  .

Es war mir eine Ehre, es hat mich mit den netten Mitfahrern sehr gefreut  .

Die netten Mitfahrer waren:

Tom-Siegburg (Tom)
VenneRider (Marco)
Montana (Guido)
Loehr (Lorenz)
Cycle-Dragon (Alex)
Merlin (Tom)
meg-71 (Michael)
Krampe (Christoph)
Cheetah (Frank)
Frank (forumslos)



Cheetah schrieb:


> Nette Mitfahrer, klasse Tour, schöner Ausklang, und die ganz neue Erkenntnis, das ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken das absolute Optimum   für uns darstellen.


 
Wieder so ein Insider, den ich um 22.30 h nicht mehr kapiere  - oder mir ist auf der Tour der entscheidende Hinweis entgangen  .

Hier der ausgequetschte Garmin:







Schwankungsausgleich: 50



supasini schrieb:


> nettes Rädchen (wenn man Rotwild mag - dein Speci gefällt mir viel besser ) ...


 
Mein "Traumrad" ist nach wie vor - ich erwähnte es heute auch am Nürburgring - ein "Bergwerk". Allerdings nicht bei *der* Firmenpolitik der Pforzheimer der letzten Jahre. Platz 2 belegt(e) Rotwild - betreibe irgendwie zunehmend etwas "Deutschtümelei" beim Bike  . Statt "Schwalbe" jetzt auch "Continental"  .




supasini schrieb:


> ...außerdem ist das als Schlechtwetterrad geplante Hardtail viel zu schön geworden, um bei schlechtem Wetter zerstört zu werden...


 
Gell, die Rheinbacher können schon tolle Bikes bauen  ?



supasini schrieb:


> .. und mein Widerstand gegen das 772er XT-Schaltwerk ist sicher auch nur von kurzer Dauer


 
Wehr Dich nicht, jeder Tag ohne "Shadow" ist ein verlorener Tag  ... nee, Quatsch, habe das Teil ja bis dato kaum ausprobiert - aber das Schaltwerk liegt schon wesentlich geschützter als bisher. Das hochgelobte "knackige" Schalten kenne ich eigentlich schon von meiner 2007er-Version auf dem Specialized, bzw. sehe da keine großen Unterschiede.



supasini schrieb:


> ... ich habe zur Zeit einen verwaisten Canyon Nerve XC-Rahmen im Keller hängen, da mach ich mir schon so meine Gedanken...


 
Macht ja auch Spaß  (echte Gedankenverwirklichung kostet allerdings meist ein Schweinegeld)


----------



## Krampe (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mal ein paar Impressionen aus St.Wendel in mein Photoalbum gesetzt...
Nicht das ihr meint am "Ring" wäre es schlammig gewesen... 
War ne schöne Tour übrigens... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Mein "Traumrad" ist nach wie vor - ich erwähnte es heute auch am Nürburgring - ein "Bergwerk". Allerdings nicht bei *der* Firmenpolitik der Pforzheimer der letzten Jahre. Platz 2 belegt(e) Rotwild - betreibe irgendwie zunehmend etwas "Deutschtümelei" beim Bike  . Statt "Schwalbe" jetzt auch "Continental" .(



Bergwerk - hoffentlich in Sprudelkastenbraun/Altweiß?! 
fand ich sehr geil, die Farbkombi...

Deutschtümelei: ich fahr auch nur "deutsche" Bikes: Liteville, Radon, Quantec, Canyon - sind aber alle nicht in Dtld. geschweißt... wie ist das mit Rotwild und Bergwerk?

nen Conti MK hab ich auch im Keller liegen, allerdings hab ich jetzt irgendwo gehört, dass nur die Supersonics in BRD gebaut werden und die anderen auch in China oder so?


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Bergwerk - hoffentlich in Sprudelkastenbraun/Altweiß?!
> fand ich sehr geil, die Farbkombi...


 
Ebens, auch so ein Pluspunkt: So eine große Farbauswahl hat(te) sonst fast niemand  !



supasini schrieb:


> Deutschtümelei: ich fahr auch nur "deutsche" Bikes: Liteville, Radon, Quantec, Canyon - sind aber alle nicht in Dtld. geschweißt... wie ist das mit Rotwild und Bergwerk?


 
Rotwild: Früher (also meines noch) in Deutschland zusammengebraten, heute leider nicht mehr. Bei Bergwerk derzeit...  . _Nachtrag: Hab'nachgeschaut: "Unter der neuen Firmierung Bergwerk Cycles GmbH werden seit Mitte Juni wieder Premium-Bikes "made in Germany" als hochwertige Einzelstücke handgefertigt und ausgeliefert."_ Da "Einzelstücke" nehme ich an, dass die Rahmen auch in Germanien zusammengebrutzelt werden und nicht nur Rohrahmen angeliefert werden. Irgendwann besuche ich aber einmal die Pforzheimer.

Checker Pig noch mit "made in Germany"-Schriftzug. Quantec-Rohrahmen werden hier um die Ecke bei CCM lackiert und komplettiert, tragen also zumindest heimische Fingerabdrücke. "Echte" deutsche Rahmen findet man bei den Kleinserienherstellern, also z. B. gar nicht weit entfernt in Ulmen bei den Juchems. Ein echter Traditionsbetrieb ! 

Bei Radon rätselt man seit Jahren (in einer der letzten "bike" sah man eine enge Verwandschaft zu "Hai"), Canyon aus Fernost (allerdings mit fotogenem, deutschen Chef-Entwickler Lutz Scheffer im gemütlichen Kovelenz; wenn Du ein altes Canyon hast, hat dies allerding noch ein No-Name gestylt , was die Funktionalität aber wohl nur unwesentlich bis gar nicht beeinträchtigt) und Liteville sortiere ich irgendwie nach Bayern, also auch nicht Deutschland.




supasini schrieb:


> ...nen Conti MK hab ich auch im Keller liegen, allerdings hab ich jetzt irgendwo gehört, dass nur die Supersonics in BRD gebaut werden und die anderen auch in China oder so?


 Das waren aber Misstöne: Auf meinem Protection prangt groß die Deutschlandfahne (!) inkl. "Handmade in Germany" . Lt. Conti-Werbung fertigen die wohl ausschließlich in Michels Ländchen. Im Gegensatz zu Schwalbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2007)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Also bei Liteville weiß ich definitiv, dass die in Taiwan geschweißt werden, genauso die Quantec und Canyons.
Deutschland definitv: Juchem, Endorfin (zu 90% der Bikes), Nicolai, und die meisten Stahlrahmen.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen.

Deutschlandfahne und das "Handmade in Germany" finden sich auch am Conti GP4000 (RR).

Aber mal ne Frage zwischendurch.
Bremstechnisch hätten wir da folgende Wertigkeit, wenn ich das richtig verstehe:
- Disc
- HS 33
- V-Break

Wenn ich aber viele Kombinationen in Katalogen, Läden und bei Fahrern sehe, find ich immer wieder vorne mehr Bremskraft als hinten.
Sei es vorne Disc, hinten HS33.... oder vorne 180er Scheibe und hinten 160er....

*Wieso ????*

Meine Bremsgewohnheit ist eher, daß ich hinten mehr bremse als vorne.... mach ich da was "falsch" ??


----------



## Merlin (6. Oktober 2007)

Ja, machst du. Aufgrund der sog. "dynamischen Radlastverschiebung" wandert der Schwerpunkt beim bremsen, insbesondere im Gefälle, nach vorne. Deswegen findet ca. 70% der Verzögerung über das Vorderrad statt, hinten entsprechend weniger. Im Extremfall hebt das Hinterrad bei Vollbremsungen sogar leicht ab, dann geht die volle Verzögerung zu Lasten der Vorderradbremse.

Deswegen macht es Sinn, vorne mehr Power zu haben und sie entsprechend einzusetzen.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. Oktober 2007)

Dann liegts an mir.....

Ich brems normal vorne fast gar nicht.... nur wenn ich merke, daß die hintere es alleine nicht schafft, helf ich mit der vorderen nach....

Hab da immer irgendwie Angst, daß ich vorne wirklich mal zu viel gebe, und dann nen Salto übern Lenker mache.


----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2007)

Zustimmung!
guck dir mal Motorräder an: die haben vorne zwei Riesenscheiben und hinten eine ganz kleine - obwohl der Hinterreifen viel breiter ist als der Vorderreifen.
Beim MTB: z.B. die aktuellen Schwalbeprofile sollen so montiert werden, dass die U-förmigen Blöcke am Vorderrad in Fahrtrichtung zeigen und am Hinterrad gegen die Fahrtrichtung um vorne möglichst hohe Bremskraft zu übertragen und hinten Antriebskraft.
Wenn du hinten wesentlich mehr bremst als vorne wirst du richtig steile Sachen nie richtig runter kommen 
Aber: es kann durchaus sein, dass du das nur falsch empfindest: wegen der Entlastung blockiert das Hinterrad ja auch sehr viel früher (je steiler je mehr) und du denkst, dass du hinten stärker bremst als vorne.
ich habe z.b. an meiner Bremse von original 180/180 auf 180/160 umgebaut, weil ich die Bremskraftverteilung mit gleichgroßen Bremsscheiben unharmonisch fand.


Edith: hast du schneller geantwortet als ich posten konnte.
Dann empfehle ich regelmäßiges Bremstraining. Kannst du z.B. beim RSC Euskirchen in der Wintersaison im Trial-Training immer Donnerstags und Samstags machen.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. Oktober 2007)

Gut zu wissen,.... dann werd ich bei den nächsten Touren mal etwas mehr drauf achten .... und gezielt auch mehr mit vorne Bresen.... die langweilt sich ja sonst

P.S.:


> Beim MTB: z.B. die aktuellen Schwalbeprofile sollen so montiert werden, dass die U-förmigen Blöcke am Vorderrad in Fahrtrichtung zeigen und am Hinterrad gegen die Fahrtrichtung um vorne möglichst hohe Bremskraft zu übertragen und hinten Antriebskraft


Das ist bei den Conti Vapor/Gravity/Diesel ebenfalls so, daß die Laufrichtungsgebunden (Vorderrad / Hinterrad) montiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (10. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ich habe z.b. an meiner Bremse von original 180/180 auf 180/160 umgebaut, weil ich die Bremskraftverteilung mit gleichgroßen Bremsscheiben unharmonisch fand.



Grobmotorik ist heilbar...


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2007)

deshalb fährst du an deiner Suzi hinten auch ne große Doppelscheibe, oder?


----------



## Krampe (11. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> deshalb fährst du an deiner Suzi hinten auch ne große Doppelscheibe, oder?



Nein, nur die kleine Originalscheibe . Aber ich benutze sie nur wenn vorne die Bremse versagt also bis jetzt noch nie. 
Was soll man hinten Bremsen wenn das Hinterrad in der Luft ist? 
 *Pokal oder Spital*


----------



## supasini (11. Oktober 2007)

jetzt versteh ich deine Aussage! Dann schraub ich meine HR-Bremsen mal an allen Rädern ab, spart ja auch Gewicht!

*Wer bremst verliert!
Wer später bremst ist länger schnell!
Mehr Speed durch höhere Geschwindigkeit!*


----------



## Merlin (11. Oktober 2007)

> Aber ich benutze sie nur wenn vorne die Bremse versagt also bis jetzt noch nie.





> Dann schraub ich meine HR-Bremsen mal an allen Rädern ab, spart ja auch Gewicht!




Ich glaube, du hast die Feinheiten des Systems noch nicht ganz durchschaut...


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels...

Was geht am Donnerstag 18.10. ??

Jemand ne Tour geplant ?? 
Oder das Wochenende danach (20./21.10.) ??


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Oktober 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> ...Was geht am Donnerstag 18.10. ??...


 
Donnerstag geht bei mir nicht; da ich diese Woche noch Urlaub habe, werde ich wohl eher am hellichten Tage fahren. Falls meinerseits doch ein Abendründchen ansteht, poste ich dies hier kurzfristig  .

Heute zurückgekehrt aus den Alpen mit dem Schlenker über die DIMB-Mitgliederversammlung in Hofheim staune ich immer noch über das tolle Wetter -> der *goldene Oktober* ist wohl da  .






Mein in Oberstdorf geliehenes MTB, ein Trek 4500 SL aus dem Stall Heckmair (nimmt für sich in Anspruch, mit seiner Schilderung seiner TransAlp die "große Welle" losgetreten zu haben) an der Speicherhütte im Rappenalptal; im Hintergrund der bekannte Schrofenpass.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (15. Oktober 2007)

Morgen Helmut,
ja der Goldene Oktober schein wirklich da zu sein!  
Habe mir Freitag,nachdem ich den Wetterbericht studiert habe,diese Woche mal eben frei genommen!
Wenn du mal im "Tageslicht" ne Tour machst,würde ich mich gerne anschließen,vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere"Urlauber" oder Nachtschichtler die sich anschließen würden!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi, hat wer Lust Morgen so gegen 11 an der Tomburg zu starten, und dann je nachdem wo man sich auskennt ein mittellanges Ründchen zu drehen. Ich dachte so an 4h Fahrzeit.
Gruß


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Oktober 2007)

Winterzeit = Radelzeit ​
Kommendes Wochenende endet die Sommerzeit. Es wird also wieder früher dunkel. Somit ist wieder Zeit für unsere fröhlichen Kottenforst-Rollrunden im G1-Bereich (zumindest für manche  ); bei gutem Wetterchen vielleicht auch mal in einem anderen Revier.


Ansonsten wie gehabt: Rollen über kiesige WAB und einfache Trails solange die Lust anhält (was meist so 2 - 2,5 Stunden der Fall ist), möglichste jede Woche. Lämpkes (vorn und hinten) mitbringen, sonst sieht man nix. Die wattierte Jacke darf es bei den Temperaturen auch schon sein. 

Start kommenden Donnerstag (schaust Du hier).


Die Rollrunden werden unter dem Fähnlein des DIMB-Racing-Teams vom TTL und der IG Rhein-Sieg der DIMB ausgerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (21. Oktober 2007)

Nettes Ründchen
leicht feuchtes Wetter
prima Stimmung 
lecker Essen hinterher


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. Oktober 2007)

Noch ´n Foto ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Oktober 2007)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> Noch ´n Foto ...


 

Meeeeeennnnsch... jetzt machst Du auch noch den neuen Hauptsponsor des TTL öffentlich....


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2007)

Es ist also soweit:

Für uns alten Herrschaften gibt es nun:

*Die erste TT - Wanderung*


Es lohnt sich allerdings. Die Strecke ist äusserst spektakulär und verlangt ganzen Körpereinsatz.

Hier geht es zum Termin


P.S.

Vielleicht sagt auch einer dem grünen Frosch Bescheid.....mir antwortet er ja nicht mehr


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Meeeeeennnnsch... jetzt machst Du auch noch den neuen Hauptsponsor des TTL öffentlich....



SORRY


----------



## Giom (22. Oktober 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagt auch einer dem grünen Frosch Bescheid.....mir antwortet er ja nicht mehr



Mach' ich !


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Oktober 2007)

*Gourmet-Empfehlung:*​ 

Übernächste Woche (konkret am Freitag, dem 09. November) könnten wir unsere Wochentour mit einer leckeren Brauhaus-Mahlzeit und erfahrungsgemäß netter Gesellschaft aufpeppen  :​ 
Auszug aus dem LMB:

_TT - Nightride_
_Ort 53359 Rheinbach-Wormersdorf_
_Land Nordrhein-Westfalen _
_Treffpunkt Parkplatz Tomburg _
_Beschreibung TT - Nightride_

_Der Klassiker unter den Nachtfahrten: _

_Zur Steinbachtalsperre mit ausgiebiger Pause bei Flammkuchen und Selbstgebrautem._


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. Oktober 2007)

Da ich die Woche 19.10.-04.11. Spätdienst habe dürfte das mit dem 9.11. bei mir passen.... schon mal vorgemerkt *GGG*


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Oktober 2007)

Kurze Rückmeldung von der Candle-Light-TTL-Rolltour (aber noch im Trockenen  ) gestern:

Teilgenommen haben

Handlampe 
2dangerbiker 
Cycle-Dragon
Spijk
Eifelwolf


29 km nördlicher Kottenforst wurden bei wenig Höhenmeter zügig mit durchschnittlich 18,9 km/h durchradelt. Dank an die Ortskundigen Spijk (Newbie) und Handlampe (Oldbie)!

*Next week -> next Chance for you!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute 
wie schaut es denn mit einer Tour am 1.11 im hellen aus, ist ja Feierteag? Wetter soll auch gut sein.
Schreibt mal Anregungen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Oktober 2007)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> wie schaut es denn mit einer Tour am 1.11 im hellen aus, ist ja Feierteag? Wetter soll auch gut sein.
> Schreibt mal Anregungen.
> Gruß Michael


 

Wahrscheinlich kann sich bei dem momentanen Sauwetter niemand eine Tour am Donnerstag vorstellen.....


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Oktober 2007)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> wie schaut es denn mit einer Tour am 1.11 im hellen aus, ist ja Feierteag? Wetter soll auch gut sein.
> Schreibt mal Anregungen.
> Gruß Michael



Hier geht's rund um Bad Münstereifel


----------



## meg-71 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Hier geht's rund um Bad Münstereifel



sorry aber das ist im moment noch nix für mein Konditionstand.
Mir würde so ne lockere Runde über 40km und 1000hm vorschweben
Gruß Michael


----------



## Merlin (2. November 2007)

Am Samstag 10.11. gibts ordentlich Punkte im Siebengebirge --> Hier gehts lang


----------



## Merlin (9. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

da es morgen vom Wetter her extrem schlecht werden soll, werde ich NICHT im Siebengebirge starten. Ich habe den Termin im LMB geändert und auf den 17.11. (Samstag in einer Woche) verlegt. Ich hoffe, ihr habt dann ebenfalls Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (11. November 2007)

*Die TTL-Workout-Rollrunde*

*diesmal (entgegen der Ankündigung am Freitagabend anläßlich des TT-Nightrides) am Mittwochabend. *

*Treffpunkt ist um 18.30 Uhr Swisttal-Buschhoven, exakt auf der roten Backsteinbrücke über die B 56. Parkmöglichkeiten entweder der bekannte Wanderparkplatz oder im Wohngebiet unter Straßenlaternen.*

*Tempo quasselfreundlich. Evtl. liegt ja sogar Schnee im Kottenfrost...  *

*Link zum LMB-Termin (wir warten und suchen nur nach eingetragenen  ): **http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5462*


----------



## Montana (12. November 2007)

Mist ... da bin ich schon ( wie eigentlich immer ) verplant  

Wir sollten für die nächsten Wochen mal was _mittwochmässiges_ Gemeinsames für TTL / KFL planen.

Frage : Wo ist eigentlich das_ TTL _WP Team ? 




Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Die TTL-Workout-Rollrunde*
> 
> *diesmal (entgegen der Ankündigung am Freitagabend anläßlich des TT-Nightrides) am Mittwochabend. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (12. November 2007)

.... war irgendwie doppelt da ...


----------



## Kalinka (12. November 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Die TTL-Workout-Rollrunde*
> 
> *diesmal (entgegen der Ankündigung am Freitagabend anläßlich des TT-Nightrides) am Mittwochabend. *


Fast vor der Haustür...und ich hab wieder eine Ausrede
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "...Mittwochs ist sie nie da"


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Mist ... da bin ich schon ( wie eigentlich immer ) verplant
> 
> Wir sollten für die nächsten Wochen mal was _mittwochmässiges_ Gemeinsames für TTL / KFL planen....



Gerne  ! Ich hätte da auch schon (erweiterungs- und ersatzfähige) Ideen:

1. Noch einmal so eine "Psssssst!!!!" -Tour durch befestigte Teile von Colonia wie vor zwei Jahren unter äußerst dankbarer Beteiligung des TTL  

2. Wir treffen uns, jeder von seinem üblichen Startort aus losgefahren, in Höhe der Brühler Seen, drehen eine gemeinsame Runde um die Tümpelchen und mischen die dort ansässigen und forumsbekannten Biker auf; ok, die Idee wäre eher etwas für den 01.04. oder 11.11. .... 

3. Sollte kurz- bis mittelfristig Schnee liegen (man munkelt seit Tagen davon, ein kurzes Intermezzo gab es auch schon), wäre ein Eifel-Tour durch abgelegene, weihnachtliche Eifel-Forsten über rollfähige Wege überlegenswert (Startpunkt bei mir)

4. Der KF lockt mit seinen KFL'ern und wir trailen gemeinsam am Lüderich & Co. bei Mondenschein

5. ... 






Montana schrieb:


> ...Frage : Wo ist eigentlich das TTL WP Team ?



Hilft in Form von Christof (Krampe) und Guillaume (Giom) selbstlos beim TT aus.


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. November 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Fast vor der Haustür...und ich hab wieder eine Ausrede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nur ausnahmsweise am "Mittwoch"... danach natürlich wieder am Donnerstag -> _Donnerstag ist sie immer da!!_


----------



## Kalinka (12. November 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Nur ausnahmsweise am "Mittwoch"... danach natürlich wieder am Donnerstag -> _Donnerstag ist sie immer da!!_



*Oh, wie schön!*
so ein Mist!


----------



## Handlampe (12. November 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Die TTL-Workout-Rollrunde*



Ich bin nicht dabei. Nachdem ja nach dem Freitags NR meine Gabel vom Juchem aufgegeben hat, sehe ich nicht ein noch mehr meiner Räder bei diesen Bedingungen zu schrotten.

Ich fahre erst wieder mit, wenn ich meine Schlammschlampe wieder in Ordnung habe....da ist es mir egal wenn was kaputt geht.


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dabei. Nachdem ja nach dem Freitags NR meine Gabel vom Juchem aufgegeben hat, sehe ich nicht ein noch mehr meiner Räder bei diesen Bedingungen zu schrotten.
> ...


 
Übel. Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Aber ich habe Dich ja auch nur von hinten gesehen  . Hoffentlich ist es keine Marzocchi; eingesandt zur Gabelschafterneuerung und gleichzeitiger Revision (wenn schon, denn schon) habe ich aktuell gute 2 Monate bei "Cosmicsports" warten dürfen  .


----------



## Handlampe (12. November 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Übel. Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Aber ich habe Dich ja auch nur von hinten gesehen  . Hoffentlich ist es keine Marzocchi; eingesandt zur Gabelschafterneuerung und gleichzeitiger Revision (wenn schon, denn schon) habe ich aktuell gute 2 Monate bei "Cosmicsports" warten dürfen  .



Naja, is zwar keine Marzocchi, aber auf Rock Shox wartet man  mind. genau so lange. Nachdem diese Psylo schon 2 mal beim Händler war hab ich mir eh geschworen, keinen Cent mehr in dieses schäbige Teil zu investieren. 
Überlege mir eh im nächsten Jahr was Neues Schönes Leichtes Vollgefedertes zu kaufen- am liebsten Spezialiced.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. November 2007)

ich hatte letztes Jahr meine zocchi nach 10 Tagen zurÃ¼ck... (neue DÃ¤mpferkartusche und kompletter Servise, Ã¼ber H&S eingeschickt) 
aber das Wetter ist wirklich absolut mÃ¶rderisch: ich glaube, am Hardtail sind die Lager in der Hinterradnabe hin (240s, 8000 km gelaufen). werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal zerlegen und dann evtl. SKF reinmachen, DT will 25 â¬/Lager!
Bin dann heute lieber ein kleines RÃ¼ndchen RR gefahren, da geht wenigstens nix kaputt und hinterher muss man nicht putzen  (macht aber auch nicht soviel SpaÃ )


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. November 2007)

Sooo.....
nach langer Enthaltsamkeit melde ich mich an dieser Stelle wieder.

Do - Lauter Knall unter meinem Auto... danach Ruckeln, Abends Auto in Werkstatt gebracht
Fr - Anruf von Werkstatt, Getriebeschaden
Mo - Leihwagen holen, weil Rufbereitschaft
Di - Mit Papa zu div, Händlern nach neuem Auto suchen (und kaufen)
Mi - Mit Papa zur Werkstatt, mein altes Auto nach Hause ziehen und abmelden
Do - Neues Auto beim Händler abholen
Fr - *freuen freuen freuen*
Sa - arbeiten
So - altes Auto an Polen verkaufen

Mo - sich hier wieder melden *GGG*

So der Überblick über die ereignisreichen letzten Tage.....
Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, wo ich nen Dachträger für meinen Neuen herbekomme


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. Dezember 2007)

*Hurra, er ist da: Der Frost  ! Heute Nacht war es -5 Grad, um 8.30 h bei Tourbeginn immer noch -2 Grad. Vorbei der glibberige Feinmatsch - schon alleine das Schmatzgeräusch war demotivierend. Das Bike ist nicht mehr schlammgepökelt, die Bikewäsche fällt zukünftig wieder sparsamer aus oder ganz weg.*

*Zwar ist Väterchen Frost noch nicht bis in die tiefsten Winkel der Wälder gekommen, und manche Pfütze befindet sich noch in der Freezing-Phase, aber es rollt sich schon wieder leicht-fröhlich weg auf den schockgefrosteten Pfaden.*

*Schön auch, dass auch das Forstamt Euskirchen endlich mal für den Wegebau den Feinschotter entdeckt hat und nicht mehr nur auf die beim Überfahren Spachstörungen hervorrufende Eisenbahnschotterqualität zurückgreift. Es weihnachtet wohl sehr. *


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Dezember 2007)

Kann ich bestätigen. Auf somancher Anhöhe war der Weg wieder als solcher, und nicht als Schlammloch, zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Dezember 2007)

Hier gibt's für Freunde des Bergradfahrens eine kleine, nette Veranstaltung:

Waldweihnacht in der Ville


----------



## Krampe (16. Dezember 2007)

*Ich glaube es wird Winter* 
-5°C heute morgen, das könnte frisch werden... 
"Es ist so schön die Weihnachtszeit wenns langsam auf dein Radl schneit"


----------



## Riderin (15. Januar 2008)

ja, es lebt noch *gg*

ich stelle einfach mal liebe Grüße hier ab und meld mich hochmotiviert für die neue Saison an.

Erstmal nur für die Lighten Light-Touren, aber bis zum Sommer muss/ wird es eine Steigerung geben ;-)

Lg Jana


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. Januar 2008)

Hi Jana,

warst ja monatelang im Forum verschütt gegangen  . Dann sind wir einmal auf den Sommer gespannt - und liebe Grüße nach Mayen!


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,
möchte hier vllt. irgendwer heut noch was durch den Matsch wühlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Januar 2008)

"Möchten" schon, "können" nicht  .


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Februar 2008)

Hier ist ja nichts mehr los - das MUSS sich ändern 

Habe nochmal mit meinen Ärzten rumdiskutiert und da die Sucht größer als das kleine bischen Verstand ist, hab ich mir eine Radon Stage zugelegt. 

Wollte zwar so etwas haben:





Aber Mama sagte NEIN 

Daher hab ich mich zu meiner HASS-LIEBE Radon bewegt und wegen dem Verhältnis -Preis-Gewicht-Federweg-Komponenten- ein Stage zugelegt.

Die ersten Tests mit Rad und Hintern liefen sehr erfolgversprechend, aber diese Woche bin ich Virenverseucht - und das bei dem Wetter 

Mit Freude lese ich im Winterpokal, dass die Kollegen Krampe und Giom punkteführend im Team sind

So, damit hier mal wieder etwas Schwung reinkommt, ich glaube zwischendurch habe ich etwas von den Gründungsmitgliedern aus Pech und Meckenheim gelesen!, versuche ich nun eine zweites Comeback, mal sehe wie lange? 

Mein Leitsatz für diese Saison ist:

Für Sportler ab 40 gelten folgende Grundregeln:

Mäßig, aber regelmäßig 
Lang und langsam 
8 KG abnehmen

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Februar 2008)

Fein daß Du wieder da bist altes Haus! Hoffe Dein Spaß an der Sache wird durch den Verstand nicht ausgebremst


----------



## Montana (12. Februar 2008)

Welcome back my friend  to the show that never ...  

Wenn es wieder länger hell bleibt erwarte ich Dich im Königsforst.

Keine Widerrede  

Grüße us Kölle

Guido 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad 




grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hier ist ja nichts mehr los - das MUSS sich ändern
> 
> Habe nochmal mit meinen Ärzten rumdiskutiert und da die Sucht größer als das kleine bischen Verstand ist, hab ich mir eine Radon Stage zugelegt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> 8 KG abnehmen



...ich tendiere schon zu 10Kg...  

Viel Spaß im zweiten (dritten?!) Frühling!


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Februar 2008)

*Super, Boris, freut mich wirklich  ! Nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder die gewohnte KoFo-Runde....? Langsame Quassel-Runde, hat sich viel angesammelt! Auf das Stage bin ich auch schon gespannt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Februar 2008)

Sagen wir mal lieber übernächsten Mittwoch. Muß ja meine Kondition wenigstens auf 2 Std. Quasselgeschwindigkeit einstellen. 

Ich glaube, die Königsforster quasseln noch länger!


----------



## Giom (12. Februar 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Für Sportler ab 40 gelten folgende Grundregeln:
> 
> 8 KG abnehmen



na super, Frosch, ich soll in 5 Jahren inkl. Bike unter 70kg wiegen 

Willkommen zurück!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montana (12. Februar 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal lieber übernächsten Mittwoch. Muß ja meine Kondition wenigstens auf 2 Std. Quasselgeschwindigkeit einstellen.
> 
> *Ich glaube, die Königsforster quasseln noch länger*!



Überzeuge Dich doch selbst  

Bis bald


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Februar 2008)

Dazu kann man nur eins sagen und das fängt mit H an und höhrt mit urra!!! auf                

Sosehr freu ich mich, dass der Boris wieder da ist. Ich bin auf jeden Fall für jede Deflorationstour zu haben, auch wenn ich Momentan noch genauso flachliege.
Gute Besserung
Sebastian


----------



## supasini (12. Februar 2008)

Welcome back, Fröschlein!


----------



## Izual (12. Februar 2008)

Endlich ist der grüne Frosch Boris zurück!
Freue mich schon wieder auf die nächsten Touren im Kottenforst, 7Gb oder sonst wo  ... 
Hauptsache Spaß haben und gesund bleiben!
Gruß Chris


----------



## Merlin (13. Februar 2008)

Na das ist doch mal eine gelungene erste Nachricht des Tages. Wobei es sich ja schon angekündigt hat, nachdem er in den hiesigen Threads plötzlich wieder auftauchte... 

Also, freue mich ebenfalls und dann mal bis bald. Nur schade, dass du damals dein gesamtes Equippment (inkl. Lampe weggegeben hast).


----------



## supasini (13. Februar 2008)

Wieso? is doch taktisch kluch: alles verkaufe, Päuschen machen, Gewicht zulegen.
Mama sagt: "Jung, du gehst ja ganz schön aus dem Leim! Hab ich zwar mehr Fläche zum Kuscheln, aber knakischer fänd ich schöner...."
Und die Folge: alles darf neu gekauft werden: Kataloge wälzen, Internet surfen, Komponenten suchen - alles neu und funktionierend.
Und dann muss man natürlich gaaanz viel Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen, damit die Pfunde wieder runter kommen...


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Februar 2008)

Aber der Akku vo Lämpchen war schon echt die Wucht.


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Wieso? is doch taktisch kluch: alles verkaufe, Päuschen machen, Gewicht zulegen.
> Mama sagt: "Jung, du gehst ja ganz schön aus dem Leim! Hab ich zwar mehr Fläche zum Kuscheln, aber knakischer fänd ich schöner...."
> Und die Folge: alles darf neu gekauft werden: Kataloge wälzen, Internet surfen, Komponenten suchen - alles neu und funktionierend.
> Und dann muss man natürlich gaaanz viel Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen, damit die Pfunde wieder runter kommen...



Psssst, der Feind liest doch mit   Außerdem sagte Sie noch: Wenn Du Dir mal wieder was in den Kopf gesetzt hast........ 

Hab mich immerhin von 100mm auf 125 - 130 mm Federweg "verbessert". Mehr Gewicht braucht halt mehr Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ich tendiere schon zu 10Kg...
> 
> Viel Spaß im zweiten (dritten?!) Frühling!



Warst Du auch krank?!?


----------



## Enrgy (13. Februar 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Warst Du auch krank?!?



 ...Sack, alter...


----------



## Günni69 (13. Februar 2008)

Hi Boris, schön das du nun auch wieder aktiv mit dabei bist und hoffe, man sieht sich mal wieder auf der ein oder anderen Tour.  
Falls du noch ein paar gemächlichere Touren zum wieder eingewöhnen suchst, kann ich dir gerne welche hier bei uns in der Ville zeigen, da ist es ja eh schwer ein paar Hm zu finden.


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Februar 2008)

*Klebâ Dir eine.*​ 
*Sie sind da. Die Team-Tomburg-Light-Aufkleber fÃ¼rs Bike. Oder auch fÃ¼r anderes. Im hochwertigen Mehrfarbdruck auf Silberfolie im Format 22 x 148 mm- sieht edel aus und passt zu jeder Rahmenfarbe. FÃ¼r Teamies 1,- â¬ das StÃ¼ck, sonst 2,- â¬. Da kann man sich mal eine kleben. Oder auch zwei. ErhÃ¤ltlich bei mir. Aber nur solange wie der Vorrat reicht. Vorab-Reservierungen per PN/Mail ab sofort mÃ¶glich.*


*

*


----------



## Günni69 (1. März 2008)

Hallo Helmut,

die Aufkleber sehen ja klasse aus, aber hast Du die auch mit "mtb-walberberg"?


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. März 2008)

Ich könnte allenfalls ein auf "*Team Tom*" gekürzte Fassung anbieten  .


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. März 2008)

Heute Morgen, mein Radiowecker faselt irgendetwas von "wegen Schneeglätte und querstehender LKWs zwischen Rheinbach und Meckenheim gesperrter A 61", und dann mein Blick aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster  :





25 leckere Zentimeter Neuschnee, ein völlig überraschter Winterdienst. Und allgemeines Ausgraben aus den Garagen, fördert die Kommunikation in der Nachbarschaft  .


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. März 2008)

War es bei euch denn den ganzen Tag unter null? Hier lag nämlich auch SChnee, nur der gibt schon seit 9Uhr so allmälig den Geist auf.


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. März 2008)

Leichte Grade über Null, aber der Schnee hat sich zumindest für heute in die Nacht gerettet. Ist halt nur ein bisschen pappig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. März 2008)

Wow Helmut, wenigstens Du hast ein wenig Winter gehabt!! Sieht super aus . Aber brauchen tue ich ihn auch nicht


----------



## supasini (4. März 2008)

ich war heute 3h+ im Wald - kalt, schön, und es ist gut, dass der WP nach Zeit und nicht nach km geht! so langsam war ich noch selten: sogar bergab musste ich in dem Pamp treten.


----------



## Enrgy (4. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ... sogar bergab musste ich in dem Pamp treten.


...bei mir wars eben der Gegenwind, der mich fast eine leichte Steigung wieder hochgeblasen hätte...:kotz:


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. April 2008)

Hi Helmut,

jetzt kann ich mir unter der Schweinerunde auch etwas vorstellen! 

Das nächste mal holen wir den Schwenkgrill mit  

War ne schöne Feierabendrunde 

Bis Mittwoch in 5 Tagen


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. April 2008)

Warum werden keine Bilder im LMB angezeigt?


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. April 2008)

Hey Boris, du solltest mal deine Bikeanzeige erneuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (25. April 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hey Boris, du solltest mal deine Bikeanzeige erneuern.



Jau. ganz vergessen!


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. April 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Warum werden keine Bilder im LMB angezeigt?


 
Meine mich zu erinnern, dass es derzeit im LMB mit dem vb-Code Probleme gibt - daher auch keine Grafiken, Fotos usw. mehr. 

Manche haben sich übrigens heute über den Bike-freien Tag gefreut  :


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. April 2008)

TREFFPUNKT FÜR MITTWOCH!!


Da ja im LMB momentan keine Bilder angezeigt werden:










Treffpunkt für Mittwoch.


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. April 2008)

TREFFPUNKT FÜR SAMSTAG!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. Mai 2008)

Sorry Fröschlein,
ich habe völlig vergessen mich auszutragen, und leider hab ich im Moment kein Handy, ich hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Sorry Fröschlein,
> ich habe völlig vergessen mich auszutragen, und leider hab ich im Moment kein Handy, ich hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet



..doch doch haben wir 

Aber da ich eh an meinem Rad schrauben mußte (und später auch nochmal mit Kettenrisss  ), war das nicht so tragisch.

Mein Fazit:

Mit 6 Leuten eine tolle Tour bei einfach traumhaften Wetter gehabt. Leider hatte keiner Sonnencreme mit, so ein bißchen rot wurde es abends schon...

Auch die uns begegnenden Wanderer waren alle sehr entspannt und unsere Stürze waren sehr sehenswert!

Danke Boris für einen schönen Tag an der Ahr, fahre gerne wieder mit dir, wir müssen den Berg mit dem Bier ja noch mal hoch 

Bilder?

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Mai 2008)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder 

Die Vorfreude





TTL-Teambike




Am Schwedenkopf:





Erstbefahrung Bergpfad durch Chris:




Barbara -geschafft:




Tom freut sich über sein neues Fahrwerk - geht damit einfach alles etwas leichter 




Für Carsten zu einfach 




Barbara mit Offroadeinlage - zum Glück nur leichte Kratzer am Bein.







Bunte Kuh:




Trail von der Kuh ins Ahrtal:





Tom - geht doch!




Christof - geht doch 




Chris - neee, heute nicht:




Barbara



Chris




Carsten und Tom - mhh, lecker 






Cristof an schmalster Stelle des Trails - nur lenkerbreit!










Auf und davon sind sie:




Tja - leider kein Freibier 




Christof:




Carsten - König der engen Serpentinen! 




Danke für die netten Mitfahrer. 

Bis bald.

Boris


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Boris,

nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne Tour.Hat ungemein Spaß gemacht mitzufahren.
Tolle Bilder, aber meine Off-road Einlage hättest Du ruhig geheim halten können .Hat noch ganz schön gebrannt, aber wie ich zu sagen pflege: Schwund ist immer und nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.
Bis bald zur nächsten schönen Tour!
Viele Grüße Barbara


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. Mai 2008)

Hi,
was hat der Herr Merlin denn da für einen schicken neuen Untersatz?


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Mai 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> was hat der Herr Merlin denn da für einen schicken neuen Untersatz?



Nur vom Feinsten!  Und farblich mal wieder alles abgestimmt 

Und Ferderweg macht Spaß  Und alles ist damit etwas einfacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (4. Mai 2008)

Und was steht drauf?


----------



## chrieck (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Boris,

auch von mir noch einen herzlichen Dank für die schöne Tour,
mit den tollen Trails und der herrlichen Aussicht!

Auf den Letzten wird gewartet ... In der Tat, und dafür danke
ich der ganzen Gruppe! 

Gruss

Christian


----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir nochmal einen herzlichen Dank an Boris für Tour und Wetter, hat beides wunderbar gepasst am Samstag. Das Ahrtal hat echt schicke Trails, da muss ich wirklich nochmal hin.

@Redfraggle: Hier wird nix unter den Tisch gekehrt!

@MasifCentralier: Ein Zauberer braucht natürlich ein "Geister"fahrzeug...


----------



## nova-maju (7. Mai 2008)

Hi, 
ich glaube wir sind uns am Samstag auf dem Bergpfad bei Walporzheim begegnet. Wir waren auch mit einer Gruppe unterwegs.

Eure Strecke sieht ja wirklich toll aus! 
Plant ihr diese in nächster Zeit noch einmal zu fahren wo man sich event. anschließen kann bzw. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die geilen Trails finde???

Gruß Martin


----------



## Krampe (9. Mai 2008)

So, das war ja mal ne nette Tour gestern.    

Gut das mir Brigitte so selbstlos ihr Hinterrad geliehen hat  
Gut das es so trocken war
Gut auch die Streckenwahl
Gut das weniges Fußvolk unterwegs war  
Schlecht das wir keine Kerben in die Lenker schnitzen konnten  
Schlecht das wir das letzte Schlammloch in der Eifel gefunden haben  
Schlecht das ich als Vorausfahrender darin steckengeblieben bin  
Gut das Boris mir nicht voll hinten reingefahren ist (wegen Brigitte... )
Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Mai 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> So, das war ja mal ne nette Tour gestern.
> 
> Gut das mir Brigitte so selbstlos ihr Hinterrad geliehen hat



Da habe ich etwas Anderes gehört 



Krampe schrieb:


> Gut das es so trocken war
> Gut auch die Streckenwahl
> Gut das weniges Fußvolk unterwegs war



Gut, das es so war 



Krampe schrieb:


> Schlecht das wir keine Kerben in die Lenker schnitzen konnten



Da müssen wir den  lieben  Kollegen aus dem Siebengebirge fragen, wie so etwas geht, er hat da einfach mehr Erfahrung im Kerbenritzen 



Krampe schrieb:


> Schlecht das wir das letzte Schlammloch in der Eifel gefunden haben
> Schlecht das ich als Vorausfahrender darin steckengeblieben bin
> Gut das Boris mir nicht voll hinten reingefahren ist (wegen Brigitte... )
> Christof



Da fährst Du die ganze Zeit im trockenen Gelände, erfreust Dich Deiner wunderschönen sauberen Klamotten, das Bike ist ja immer noch sauber und dann    Christof schaft es doch tatsächlich, dass EINZIGSTE Matschloch im Umkreis von 500 Meilen zu finden, welches auch noch 1 mtr. tief ist.   
Zuhause sagte meine Frau: Ich dachte, es ist trocken!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, was Ihr alle habt:

ich musste mein Rad nur abstauben (und nicht entschlammen)
meine Klamotten sahen aus wie zu Tourbeginn
schade, dass ich kein Fotoapparat dabei hatte (Christof ein Viertelmeter tiefergelegt, Boris' Team-Bike hebt dank Vollbremsung dezent das Hinterrad  )
Fazit: Fahre im entscheidenden Augenblick überall, aber nur nicht vorne weg  !


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Mai 2008)

Hat hier wer Lust heute Nachmittag was zu fahren?
Wär Gestern auch gern gefahren, sind ja echt super Konditionen


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Mai 2008)

Ola Kollega´s,

wie sieht es mit Samstag aus? Alle Angst vor Matsch? 

Plant einer ne Runde irgendwo?

Oder soll ich mal was ab der Tomburg einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Mai 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ola Kollega´s,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Samstag aus? Alle Angst vor Matsch?
> 
> ...



Ich überlege mir eine Tour ab Embken rund um den Kermeter, u.a. auch Bohnpfad und Eifelsteig, ein bisschen explorermäßig halt, ca. 4-5h, ~1500Hm. Bei Interesse...


----------



## sun909 (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,
hier ist auch eine nette Tour 

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/index.aspx?fm=%2fde%2fradeln%2fmountainbike.aspx

Könnt ihr euch ja anschließen...

Kann deshalb am WE nicht, sonst wäre ich gerne dabei!

Schöne Grüße und bis die Tage
Carsten


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. Mai 2008)

War ja gestern wieder ein nettes Ründchen in angenehmer Atmosphäre  ! Dachte eigentlich, im Kottenforst alles mehr oder weniger zu kennen - aber ein paar Ecken waren mir dann doch neu. Bleibt zu klären: Wo war der angemeldete Tomadi?


----------



## Krampe (15. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen..
Es war wieder alles dabei. Zum Glück haben wir kein nennenswertes Schlammloch mehr entdeckt. 
Die gebaute Rampe am Venusberg haben die Fullyfahrer alledinds nicht probiert...da hätte man schön 4m droppen können...Weicheier... 
Den Aufwecker gabs zum Ende hin als wir den Eifelwolf schon verabschiedet hatten. Die Schlagzeile in der Express hätte gelautet: *Autofahrer rast in Mountainbikergruppe*
Ich weiß nicht wie die anderen es geschafft haben aber ich konnte nur noch mit einem Powerslide ausweichen.. 
Anschließend hat uns Boris noch mit seinen Erlebnissen (vielmehr Beobachtungen) auf früheren Touren versucht zu quälen.. :kotz: 
War ne schöne Tour...


----------



## Giom (15. Mai 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> Anschließend hat uns Boris noch mit seinen Erlebnissen (vielmehr Beobachtungen) auf früheren Touren versucht zu quälen.. :kotz:


 
was hat der Frosch mal wieder veranstaltet


----------



## Krampe (15. Mai 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> was hat der Frosch mal wieder veranstaltet


Das muß er dir selber erzählen... 
Mir wird schon wieder schlecht :kotz: 

Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (15. Mai 2008)

Wer von euch Pappnasen fährt eigentlich den *Saarschleifen Marathon* mit?
Ich habe mich gerade angemeldet.. 
Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Mai 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> was hat der Frosch mal wieder veranstaltet



Ich habe in die Höhle des Grauen gesehen :kotz:   

Erzähle ich Dir besser mal persönlich (hat mit einem Erlebniss vor ca. 2 Jahren zu tun)


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Mai 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur anschließen..
> Es war wieder alles dabei. Zum Glück haben wir kein nennenswertes Schlammloch mehr entdeckt.
> Die gebaute Rampe am Venusberg haben die Fullyfahrer alledinds nicht probiert...da hätte man schön 4m droppen können...Weicheier...
> Den Aufwecker gabs zum Ende hin als wir den Eifelwolf schon verabschiedet hatten. Die Schlagzeile in der Express hätte gelautet: *Autofahrer rast in Mountainbikergruppe*
> ...



War ja ganz schön unverschämt, so mit nem Pferdeanhänger einfach in der Kurve aufzutauchen und uns die Ideallienie abzuschneiden!   

Hätte mal gerne sein Gesicht gesehen


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Mai 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir eine Tour ab Embken rund um den Kermeter, u.a. auch Bohnpfad und Eifelsteig, ein bisschen explorermäßig halt, ca. 4-5h, ~1500Hm. Bei Interesse...



Hi Dieter,

würde mal sehr gerne dort fahren, aber diesen Samstag nicht. Werde auch nichts reinstellen, Wetter soll ja nicht so gut werden, daher wird es eine relativ kurzfristige Sache, wo ich fahre.


----------



## sun909 (16. Mai 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> Wer von euch Pappnasen fährt eigentlich den *Saarschleifen Marathon* mit?
> Ich habe mich gerade angemeldet..
> Christof



Hi Christof,
die lange Runde??? Schick mir mal einen Link, vielleicht bin ich ja auch so wahnsinnig nach dem Wochenende und meinem ersten 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Krampe (16. Mai 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Christof,
> die lange Runde??? Schick mir mal einen Link, vielleicht bin ich ja auch so wahnsinnig nach dem Wochenende und meinem ersten
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Carsten


Hallo Carsten,
Saarschleife Aktiv - Sport & Events 2008
Das wird meine erste lange Rund e dieses Jahr... 
Gruß


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs mit ner Feierabendrunde heut so ab 5 im KoFo oder so?


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Mai 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner Feierabendrunde heut so ab 5 im KoFo oder so?



Zu spät gesehen


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. Mai 2008)

Schade, vllt. Morgen, falls ich Sonntag nicht NRW-Cup fahr.


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. Mai 2008)

Also, ich fahre nicht, Boris wie siehts heute Nachmittag aus? 
Natürlich auch an alle anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Mai 2008)

Habe etwas für Donnerstag eingestellt. Es ist Feiertag und das Wetter sollte ja auch gut werden


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Mai 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Habe etwas für Donnerstag eingestellt. Es ist Feiertag und das Wetter sollte ja auch gut werden



Hallo Boris,

Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber das klingt ja doch sehr viel heftiger als die letzte Ahrtaltour.
Vielleicht ein andermal wieder!?
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Mai 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Boris,
> 
> Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber das klingt ja doch sehr viel heftiger als die letzte Ahrtaltour.
> Vielleicht ein andermal wieder!?
> ...



Hi Barbara,

die übernachste Tour wird wieder ruhiger werden.  Eventuell mal ab der Tomburg - mal schauen.

Grüße.


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Mai 2008)

Wie geht das? 2 Anmeldungen morgen auf meiner Tour und nur ein Name? 

Christof - hast Du mal wieder zuviel getrunken?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Mai 2008)

Ok,

ich oute mich mal. Zuerst war es ja nur die Macht, die mit euch war, jetzt aber habe ich mich zu erkennen gegeben.


Erfahrungsgemäß gehe ich mal davon aus, dass zwischendurch keine Pilze gesucht oder kulturelle Höhepunkte besichtigt werden.



Edit: der/die geheimnisvolle Dritte bleibt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Mai 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> ich oute mich mal. Zuerst war es ja nur die Macht, die mit euch war, jetzt aber habe ich mich zu erkennen gegeben.
> 
> ...



Der Dritte hat sich schon per SMS gemeldet! 

Pausen werden nur in Riegellänge gemacht 

Hast Du die Schienenbeinschoner dabei?   (es wird ja technisch werden!)


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Mai 2008)

Danke noch mal an meine Mitfahrer 

Sonne war zwar Fehlanzeige, aber so brauchten wir ja wenigstens nicht schwitzen  Das mit den fehlenden 7 Höhenmetern könnt Ihr ja heute nachholen 







Carsten: Titel König der Kurven bleibt aber trotzdem erhalten 

Bis demnächst. 

Grüße

Boris


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. Mai 2008)

Boar 103% Steigung, das ist ja ne schwarze Piste. Wer ist die denn raufgefahren? Hatte der ein 29er HR und ein 20er VR oder wie


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Mai 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Boar 103% Steigung, das ist ja ne schwarze Piste. Wer ist die denn raufgefahren? Hatte der ein 29er HR und ein 20er VR oder wie



Ich glaube, Herr Kurvenkratzer hat beim Trail vom A.D.-Turm eine Kurve nicht ganz so genommen, wie es sein sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Mai 2008)

Wer für's kommende Wochenende ein wenig Ruhe und Langeweile sucht, findet sie hier...


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Mai 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wer für's kommende Wochenende ein wenig Ruhe und Langeweile sucht, findet sie hier...



Diesesmal könnte ich wohl konditionell die Tour mitfahren. Auch wenn die Aufzeichnung vom letzten Wochenende lt. Garmin knapp 2.300 Hm betrug, sind es laut barometr. Höhenmesser am Tacho etwas unter 2.000 gewesen 

Aber: Am Samstag muß ich Arbeiten (Samtagsveranstaltung)

Daher wird es nichts bei mir mit Rund um BAMÜ


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte am Samstag (barometrisch) 1500hm gemessen, obwohl es rechnerisch wohl 1700 gewesen wären. Am nächsten Tag hatte ich mit meiner Frau 'ne Runde durch's Liersbachtal gebiked; statt 495hm standen dann 565 auf der Uhr. War zwar eine kleine Extraschleife drinnen, trotzdem überraschend. Start- und Zielhöhe waren in beiden Fällen übrigens identisch, also keine Luftdruckschwankungen.


Bei 'ner langen Tour durch die Ville wurde GPS-mäßig sogar mal an der Tausend gekratzt, barometrisch waren es aber bloß 600hm.


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Diesesmal könnte ich wohl konditionell die Tour mitfahren. Auch wenn die Aufzeichnung vom letzten Wochenende lt. Garmin knapp 2.300 Hm betrug, sind es laut barometr. Höhenmesser am Tacho etwas unter 2.000 gewesen
> 
> Aber: Am Samstag muß ich Arbeiten (Samtagsveranstaltung)
> 
> Daher wird es nichts bei mir mit Rund um BAMÜ



cool 

Wird ja immer schöner die Tour im Nachhinein! 

Danke nochmal, schade, dass es Samstag bei dir nicht klappt...

Bis bald dann wieder
Carsten


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Mai 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> cool
> 
> Wird ja immer schöner die Tour im Nachhinein!
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Saarschleife?


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Juni 2008)

Falls Samstag jemand Langeweile hat: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4258


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Fröschlein Du mußt deinen Mitfahren auch sagen das die Ortsduchfahrt in Wormersdorf zur Zeit gesperrt ist. Aber wenn man von Meckem kommt recht abbiegt und die erste wieder links und sich so ein bisschen durch den Ort schlängelt kommt man auch zur Tomburg.

Sportliche Grüße Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juni 2008)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Fröschlein Du mußt deinen Mitfahren auch sagen das die Ortsduchfahrt in Wormersdorf zur Zeit gesperrt ist. Aber wenn man von Meckem kommt recht abbiegt und die erste wieder links und sich so ein bisschen durch den Ort schlängelt kommt man auch zur Tomburg.
> 
> Sportliche Grüße Michael



Hi Michael,

schön - Du lebst noch!?!?!?!! 

Danke für den Hinweis 

Hoffe, Dich bald mal wieder zu sehen. Schließlich planen wir ja die TTL Geburtstagstour. Da sollte auch unser Herr Vennerider dabei sein 

Nächste Woche eine kleine lockere Runde durch den KOFO? 

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Juni 2008)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Fröschlein Du mußt deinen Mitfahren auch sagen das die Ortsduchfahrt in Wormersdorf zur Zeit gesperrt ist. Aber wenn man von Meckem kommt recht abbiegt und die erste wieder links und sich so ein bisschen durch den Ort schlängelt kommt man auch zur Tomburg.
> 
> Sportliche Grüße Michael



Was heißt das, wenn man von der A61 kommt?


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2008)

@ Hammelhetzer

Schon am Ortseingang (nach der Allee) rechts ab ins Wohngebiet fahren und dort irgendwie Richtung Tomburg.


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juni 2008)

Dieter: 1. Straße rechts (Kannenbäckerstraße) gaaaaaanz durch (Vorsicht, fiese Verkehrsberuhigungshubbel) bis das es kurz herunter und nur noch nach links oder rechts geht. Dort rechts und Du bist bereits auf dem Anfahrtsweg zur Tomburg.


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo Herr Kurvenkratzer,

bitte auch die Beschreiben von unserem Herrn Eifelwolf beachten

Dein Kollege dürfte ja aufgrund der Anreise mit dem MTB keine Probleme haben 

Grüße

@Eifelwolf: Hassu Inbox geguckt?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

Also hier issses seit heute Nacht am pissen, weiß nicht, ob man wirklich soll.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Also hier issses seit heute Nacht am pissen, weiß nicht, ob man wirklich soll.



Hallo Dieter, Wolfgang, Christof und Freund von Wolfgang:

Die heutige Tour ist abgesagt. Die Trails machen bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen einfach keinen Spaß.  Gerade die steinigen Trails!!

Wiederholung demnächst.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen Boris,

mich persönlich freut das, da ich heute nicht gekonnt hätte!
Wäre nämlich gerne mitgefahren.
Viele Grüße und hoffentlich bis demnächst!
Barbara


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Juni 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Boris,
> 
> mich persönlich freut das, da ich heute nicht gekonnt hätte!
> Wäre nämlich gerne mitgefahren.
> ...



Dir ist klar, das Du bei dem neuem Termin im schönen Wetter ja quasi jetzt mitfahren mußt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2008)

Bin gerade von einer Runde zu Fuß durch die Ville zurück: die Entscheidung war das einzig richtige. Matsch ohne Ende. 


Immerhin hat der "Diplom-"Meteorologe bei Wetter-Online jetzt mal aus'm Fenster geschaut und gemerkt, dass es unentwegt tröpfelt.


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, das Du bei dem neuem Termin im schönen Wetter ja quasi jetzt mitfahren mußt!



Yepp, und diesmal mit allen Schleifen( hoffe ich jedenfalls)!


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Juni 2008)

Heute, später Nachmittag, Nähe Forsthaus BAM-Scheuerheck: Ich nähere mich von hinten einem Jogger mit Kind auf Fahrrad und drei hinterherlaufenden Hunden. Die Hunde sehen aus der Ferne verdächtig uniform aus, gehen auch etwas hundeuntypisch... und dann sehe ich es: Es sind keine Hunde, sondern Überläufer, heranwachsende Wildschweine! 

Die Schweinchen haben mittlerweile die Leute, wohl ihre "Pflegeeltern", rd. 100 Meter weiterziehen lassen und haben mich noch nicht erkannt. Halt zuviel Interessantes am Wegesrand!  Ich bin auf dem Bike schnell heran, die Wildsäue erschrecken sich, ein kurzes Grunzen und ab geht die Post mit hoch erhobenem Schweineschwänzchen Richtung Jogger/Radfahrer. Von nun an schaaren sie sich um die beiden Menschen, mich stets mißtrauisch beäugend. Ein Bild für die Götter! 

Als ich den Jogger und den begleitenden Radfahrer überhole, drücken sie sich kurz in den Wald. Ich beglückwünsche den Jogger noch zu seinen tollen Trainingskumpanen, dann gebe ich Gas und lasse den Jungschweinen ihren Spaß am gemeinsamen Waldspaziergang. Habe irgendwie den Verdacht, die seltsame Familienkonstellation wohnt im Forsthaus.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Juni 2008)

Das toppt ja noch mein hundejagendes Reh!


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Juni 2008)

Ist Samstag irgendwo etwas angesagt bezüglich einer Tour? 

Bin noch am überlegen, am Samstag ab der Tomburg eine Runde zu drehen, falls es am Freitag + Freitag Nacht nicht so stark regnen sollte 

Wie schaut es bei euch aus?


----------



## Giom (12. Juni 2008)

würde so gerne...


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Juni 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> würde so gerne...



Geht auch nicht gaaanz gemütlich? 

Geht einem schon auf den Nerv, wenn man will und darf nicht - ist ein klares Suchtverhalten!!
(Ob die Ärzte irgendetwas gegen diese Suchtproblem unternehmen können, was die Krankenkasse übernimmt z.B. Erholungsurlaub auf Malle!)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Juni 2008)

Hier schüttet's kräftig.

Die Liste der wegen Regen ausgefallenen Touren wird immer länger, abwarten.


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Juni 2008)

So,

vielleicht hat ja noch einer Lust und Zeit - Wettermäßig ist momentan halt nichst besseres zu erwarten 

Habe noch ganz kurzfristig eine Runde am Samstag ab der Tomburg eingestellt! 

Falls sich keiner anmelden sollte, fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an! 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,

das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus, der Boden wird sohl nicht ganz trocken sein, der Regenradar verspricht auch keinen Regen mehr, bin um 11:00 am Startplatz.

Bis nachher.


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Juni 2008)

Hi Dieter,

hier die versprochenen Daten:

Laut Ciclo cm 4.3A:

HM: 1612
KM: 62,11
Durchschn: 14,5
Dauer: Std 4:20
Max Steigung: 27%

und hier laut GPS:





Wetter hat bis auf eine kleine Schauer super mitgespielt, die Trails waren noch gut zu fahren 

Bis demnächst.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Juni 2008)

Ja,

war 'ne schöne Tour, Boris. Du bist ja demnächst gut versichert, wenn dich irgend jemand irgendwann wegen der Klassifizierung vor den Kadi schleift! 



Aber stimmt schon: die Wetterbedingungen waren 95% der Strecke sehr gut und was will man mehr. Hoffentlich träume ich heute nacht nicht von Wildschweinen .


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Juni 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> war 'ne schöne Tour, Boris. Du bist ja demnächst gut versichert, wenn dich irgend jemand irgendwann wegen der Klassifizierung vor den Kadi schleift!
> 
> ...



Obwohl, Dein Verhalten hatte schon etwas von Obelix (Ihr kooommmt alleeee in den Topf!!!)

Wieso - was war mit der Klassifizierung falsch?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Juni 2008)

Wollt dich nur ärgern.


Irgendwie muß man die Biester ja vertreiben.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Juni 2008)

Wow, da wart ihr aber flott unterwegs. Wie viele wart ihr denn schlussendlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Juni 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wow, da wart ihr aber flott unterwegs. Wie viele wart ihr denn schlussendlich?



Hi Sebastian,

wir hatten ja auch ordentlich Rückenwind den Berg rauf 

Beteiligung war etwas mau , wir waren ganze zwei, aber so sind die Pannen wenigstens ausgeblieben 

Wie war es in Willingen?


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Juni 2008)

wer Dienstag langeweile hat:

Hier zum Termin:

Feierabendrunde


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> wer Dienstag langeweile hat:
> 
> Hier zum Termin:
> 
> Feierabendrunde



Und wem es zu schnell ist und dann noch auf der falschen Seite wohnt, kann wie jeden Dienstag vorbeikommen. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Juni 2008)

Willingen, war absolut endgeil. 
Ab jetzt ist jeder normale Trail langweilig, wir sind Gestern den ganzen Tag mit versch. High-End Enduri (Cd Moto, Liteville 901, Trek Remedy) die Freeride Strecke gefahren. Außerdem ham wir jetzt so was wie nen Sponsor, für Ernährung (Sponser<--- heißt wirklich so ), und träumjen alle von nem Liteville 301 mit Fox Talas.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Willingen, war absolut endgeil.
> Ab jetzt ist jeder normale Trail langweilig...



Klar, fehlt ja auch der Lift nebendran...


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Juni 2008)

Nix Lift, wir sind immer hochgeeiert. Das ist einfach ein Trail Highlight nach dem anderen, und vor allem die ganzen Kicker und Tables waren natürlich Endorfin pur.


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Juni 2008)

Wollte euch mal unsere EM-Arena auf der Arbeit vorstellen:

Szene zum 1:0 gegen Österreich 











Es wird immer die erste Torszene aufbereitet!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juni 2008)

Na, hoffentlich habt ihr ausreichend Figuren in bordeaux-rot.....  . Und Parallelen zum "Wildparkstadion" sehe ich auch: Die beschäftigen sich auch mit dem "Projekt Neubau Stadion" (designed by Colani).

Wieso jubelt eigentlich der österreichische Torwart mit.... ?


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Juni 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich habt ihr ausreichend Figuren in bordeaux-rot.....  . Und Parallelen zum "Wildparkstadion" sehe ich auch: Die beschäftigen sich auch mit dem "Projekt Neubau Stadion" (designed by Colani).
> 
> Wieso jubelt eigentlich der österreichische Torwart mit.... ?



Der jubelt doch nicht, der hatte doch die Arme hochgerissen umd den Ball zu halten 

Hoffe mal, das wir morgen nicht das 0:1 nachstellen müssen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wollte euch mal unsere EM-Arena auf der Arbeit vorstellen:
> 
> Szene zum 1:0 gegen Österreich
> 
> ...



Wow! Richtig realistisch, besonders die etwas platt wirkenden Nutella-Werbeträger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. Juni 2008)

ich finde die SchiRis müssten mehr im Mittelpunkt stehen!!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Juni 2008)

Wow, der Laden muss ja echt brummen Du scheinst ja vor lauter Arbeit zu garnichts zu kommen


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Es wird immer die erste Torszene aufbereitet!!



Sonst würde Boris heute gar nicht mehr arbeiten!


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Juni 2008)

*In eigener Sache: Tourguiding*​ 

Bereits seit einigen Jahren habe ich diverse Touren unterschiedlichen Charakters geguidet, und dies mit viel Spaß. Leider bergen solche Touren auch ein gewisses Gefahrenpotential, insbesondere hinsichtlich möglicher Verletzungen der Teilnehmer(innen). Ernsthafte Verletzungen gab es bisher zum Glück noch nicht, und ich bin mir auch sicher, seitens der Teilnehmer(innen) wäre es im Unglücksfalle auch zu keinerlei Abwicklungsproblemen gekommen.

Zunehmend versuchen jedoch im Zeitalter des Geldgeizes die Versicherungen, die im Falle eine Falles z. B. als Krankenversicherung, Unfallversicherung oder Haftpflichtversicherung etc. betroffen sind, sich am Guide auf unterschiedlichste Art finanziell schadlos zu halten. Die derzeitige, teilweise recht abenteuerliche Rechtsprechung tendiert leider auch in diese Richtung. Um mich persönlich von diesem Risiko zu befreien, wurden bereits meine letzten Touren unter dem Mantel der DIMB/des IBC-DIMB-Racing-Teams als DIMB IG Trail Scout durchgeführt. Hierdurch unterliegt die Tour einschl. der Teilnehmer(innen), die übrigens nicht Mitglied in der DIMB sein müssen, angenehmerweise selbst einem Versicherungsschutz (Unfallversicherung inkl. REHA-Management, Haftpflicht-, Rechtsschutz- und Krankenversicherung).

Im Rahmen der DIMB-Mitgliederversammlung am 29.03.2008 in Bingen wurden diese DIMB-Touren hinsichtlich ihrer Anforderungen konkretisiert. Entsprechende Teilnehmerhinweise, die jedem routinierten Biker als gelebte Praxis bekannt sein dürften, finden sich auf einem Merkblatt, welches bei Touren ausliegt. Darüber hinaus muss leider der (Versicherungs-) Bürokratie mit einer Unterschrift in einer Teilnehmerliste Genüge getan werden, wofür ich um Verständnis bitte. Dies ist m. E. jedoch das wesentlich leichter zu verschmerzende Übel als ein weiterhin fehlender Versicherungsschutz.

Im Ergebnis ändert sich hinsichtlich der Touren wenig - aber sie finden aufgrund des Versicherungsschutzes wesentlich sorgenfreier statt.


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Juni 2008)

*TTL/DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg proudly presents:*​ 

*Slow-Motion-Tour/*
*TAL-Fahrt *
*am Sonntag, 06.07.2008, 12.**00** Uhr.*​ 
*Hier ist es wieder, das Original! Diesmal sogar kombiniert mit einer *​ 
*T**our **a**nd **L**earn**-Fahrt**.*​ 

*Zu Touranfang werden Interessenten Basics der MTB-Fahrtechnik nähergebracht (nur Grundpositionen, keine Sprünge, keine Wheelies etc.,). Hierfür steht uns eine Trailscout der DIMB zur Verfügung. *
*Die Tour (ca. 35 km, 550 hm) im "Slow-Motion-Style",also besonders langsam und eher konditionsfeundlich, erfordert aufgrund der moderaten, aber landschaftlich schönen Streckenführung wenig Fahrtechnikkünste, richtet sich also an Genießer und Langsamfahrer, ist jedoch aufgrund der Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter trotz ausreichend vorgesehener Pausen für absolute Neulinge nicht geeignet. *

*Höchstteilnehmerzahl: 8 Teilnehmer(innen), also schnell hier anmelden! Das Angebot richtet sich ausschließlich an den beschriebenen Personenkreis, deshalb bitte ich alle anderen Biker, die Plätze nicht zu belegen.*
*Startort: Rheinbach, Zentralparkplatz Kurtenberg*
*

*





*Bitte mitbringen: Unterwegs-Verpflegung, Helm, Handschuhe, techn. einwandfreies Bike, gute Laune.*
*Gemeinsamer Abschlusstrunk am Startort ist vorgesehen.*

*Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg/IBC DIMB Racing Team, durchgeführt durch das Team Tomburg Light (TTL). Bitte Hinweise im vorherigen Post beachten.*


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2008)

und was ist, wenn ich zufälligerweise nur so einfach, tralallaaa, so hinterherfahre?


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> und was ist, wenn ich zufälligerweise nur so einfach, tralallaaa, so hinterherfahre?


 
Das wird nicht passieren, weil Du noch nicht wußtest, dass Du an diesem Tag einen Job verpasst bekommen hast . Mehr beim näxten After-work-Töurchen: Dienstag bist Du bei den 7 Zwergen, Mittwoch wahrscheinlich vorm Fernseher... hmmm.... wie wäre es in depressiver Grundstimmung am Donnerstag?


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren, weil Du noch nicht wußtest, dass Du an diesem Tag einen Job verpasst bekommen hast . Mehr beim näxten After-work-Töurchen: Dienstag bist Du bei den 7 Zwergen, Mittwoch wahrscheinlich vorm Fernseher... hmmm.... wie wäre es in depressiver Grundstimmung am Donnerstag?



Sieht sehr gut aus, nur noch die Frage: wo?


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Juni 2008)

*Gelegenheit macht (Sensen-) Hiebe: Trailcare umweltfreundlich mit der Heidesense (etwas unscheinbar am rechten Zaunpfahl) für die Slow-Motion-TAL-Fahrt am 06.07.08, dort, wo die Brennesseln und Dornen gar zu dicht stehen. Nach wie vor gilt aber die bisherige Info: Wenige Trails, viele flowige Waldwege.*


*

*

*Hier wird natürlich nichts verändert: *
*

*

*Eifel pur: Keine Angst vor großen Pflanzen (liegt es an der Nähe zum ex-KKW Mülheim-Kärlich?):*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (26. Juni 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Eifel pur: Keine Angst vor großen Pflanzen (liegt es an der Nähe zum ex-KKW Mülheim-Kärlich?):*


Also besser eine Spühflasche Pestizid gegen rundblättrigen Sonnentau (Drosera rotundifolia mühlheima kärlicha), als Insektizid gegen stechendes und saugendes Viehzeug? Und dann ist noch der Senesemann dort unterwegs...na gut, daß wir versichert sind


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo MTB´ler,

Dienstag ist mal wieder eine Runde ab Röttgen ausgeschrieben.

Buchung

Wie sieht es aus, das Tempo wird gemütlich werden, Trails sind dabei, ein paar Hm werden gesammelt, also auch für Wiedereinsteiger und Gemütlichfahrer geeignet. Es gibt quasi keine Ausrede mehr

Also - los los, anmelden

Treffpunkt:


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Das MTB mag mich nicht mehr...... hab ich zumindest das Gefühl.

Nach längerer Pause durch RR und Umzug nach Köln hatte es erstmal "Urlaub" vor mir.
Dann mal wieder eine kleine Tour...... und zack, liegt der kleine Cycle-Dragon auf der Nase.
(Grüner Frosch wird sich ggf an die Situation damals auf dem Obi-Parkplatz erinnern.)
Irgendwie vorne zu fest gebremst, und das Vorderrad blockiert, Hinterrad geht hoch und Flug über den Lenker.
Folgen: Gezerrtes linkes Handgelenk und angebrochene Rippe.
Folgen 2: Schaltwerk zerlegt, Räder "wackeln" auf der Achse und leichtes Eiern im Hinterrad.

Naja, Interesse an so ner "Wiedereinsteiger"-Tour am 1.7. hätte ich schon, nur bin ich da noch nicht fit.... aber ich hoffe mal, sowas findet beizeiten nochmal statt.

(Seit ich die Magura-Original-Beläge durch CoolStop erstetzt hab, quietscht auch beim bremsen nix mehr *GGG*)

P.S.: Diesmal tauche ich nicht mehr so lange ab


----------



## MieMaMeise (1. Juli 2008)

Danke Boris für die nette Feierabendaltherrenrunde ohne alte Herren! Eventuell könnte man sich ja in ähnlicher Konstellation nochmal treffen um nenn bissel was zu exploren. Mir sind heut irgendwie vermehrt Wege aufgefallen die mir nicht bekannt sind und sehr interessant sein könnten.


----------



## meg-71 (1. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir ein artiges Dankeschön für diese GarnichtaltherrenKoFotrailrunde bei der es eindeutig zu wenig Bänke gab.
Wenns mal wieder passt immer wieder gerne
Gruß Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. Juli 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Danke Boris für die nette Feierabendaltherrenrunde ohne alte Herren! Eventuell könnte man sich ja in ähnlicher Konstellation nochmal treffen um nenn bissel was zu exploren. Mir sind heut irgendwie vermehrt Wege aufgefallen die mir nicht bekannt sind und sehr interessant sein könnten.



Das werden wir wohl unbedingt mal machen müssen. So manche Sachen sind mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen




meg-71 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein artiges Dankeschön für diese GarnichtaltherrenKoFotrailrunde bei der es eindeutig zu wenig Bänke gab.
> Wenns mal wieder passt immer wieder gerne
> Gruß Michael



Schön dass Du noch "lebst" und gar nicht so unfit bist  Lass Dich ruhig mal wieder öfters blicken

@Eifelwolf: Die halbe Stunde können wir ja demnächst nachholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> [email protected]: Die halbe Stunde können wir ja demnächst nachholen


 
Die wurde gestern noch in den Eisverzehr investiert - passender persönlicher Abschluss . Trotz Hitze wars gestern doch angenehm im KoFo. Lag wohl auch an den angenehmen Mitfahrern .


----------



## directx (2. Juli 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Danke Boris für die nette Feierabendaltherrenrunde ohne alte Herren!


Ich hab mich extra zurückgehalten.


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2008)

*Info zur*
*(zwischenzeitlich ausgebuchten)*​ 

*Slow-Motion-Tour/*
*TAL-Fahrt *
*am Sonntag, 06.07.2008, 12.**00** Uhr:*​ 
*Hoffen wir Morgen auf ein so tolles Wetter wie heute in aller Früh bei der Inspektionsfahrt . Aufgrund der partiell vorhandenen, nicht umfahrbaren Matschfelder und in Anbetracht des Wetterfrosches, der von leichten Niederschlägen in der Nacht unkt, werden Schmutzfänger (Dirtboards) und das Mitführen einer leichten Regenjacke empfohlen. Und heute Abend Teller leer essen !*​


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juli 2008)

Treffpunkt für Samstag, den 12.07.08:

Hier gehts zum Anmelden:

Anmeldung erwünscht


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2008)

*Info zur*​ 
*Slow-Motion-Tour/*
*TAL-Fahrt *
*am Sonntag, 06.07.2008, 12.**00** Uhr:*​ 


*Sodele, ein Platz ist soeben wieder frei geworden: Also, Kurzentschlossene(r), Deine Chance! *


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juli 2008)

*Leider und schweren Herzens muss ich die *​

*Slow-Motion-Tour/*
*TAL-Fahrt *
*kurzfristig *
*absagen.*​ 

*Meine Gesundheit hat mir leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht; seit gestern Abend quält mich ein höllischer Rückenschmerz, so dass ich mich kaum bewegen kann - geschweige denn auf zwei Rädern. Hoffnungen auf eine Besserung über Nacht haben sich leider zerschlagen. Ob dies der berühmt-berüchtigte "Hexenschuss" ist, weiß ich nicht, es hat auf jeden Fall nichts mehr mit gewöhnlichen Rückenschmerzen zu tun.*

*Mir tut die Absage zum heutigen Termin unendlich leid, versuche natürlich, die Tour an einem anderen Termin nachzuholen.*

*Was meinerseits noch bleibt, ist Wut und Enttäuschung über die geplatzte Tour und meine Entschuldigung an alle eingetragenen Teilnehmer(innen). *

*Gruß
Helmut*


----------



## Derk (6. Juli 2008)

Armer  Eifelwolf,  

kann ich Dir nur gute Besserung und einen hausbesuchwilligen Arzt wünschen !

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Ghosty9 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Helmut,

das hört sich ja schrecklich an  wünsche Dir gute Besserung !!

Das mit der Tour ist doch nicht so schlimm  die Gesundheit geht schließlich vor 

liebe Grüße

Serena


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2008)

Gute Besserung!
Wir sehen uns ein anderes Mal und ärgere Dich nicht..das ändert doch nichts!!!


----------



## Tinchen12 (6. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen Helmut,

auch ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung und hoffe, dass Du bald wieder auf den Beinen bist!!!!

Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. Juli 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Ob dies der berühmt-berüchtigte "Hexenschuss" ist, weiß ich nicht, es hat auf jeden Fall nichts mehr mit gewöhnlichen Rückenschmerzen zu tun.*



Wenn Du die Entstehung recht zweifelsfrei einer Bewegung zuordnen kannst (meist heben von irgendwas), dann ist es wohl ein Hexenschuss. Erste Linderung brachte mir Ibuprofen (bis 400 rezeptfrei). Als einzige Maßnahme verschrieb der Arzt mir dann 1,5 Tage später Ibuprofen 800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gute Besserung
joerg


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Juli 2008)

Mensch Helmut,

so ein Sch****, aber mann kann es sich nicht aussuchen.

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und das es schnell vorbeigeht.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Cheetah (6. Juli 2008)

Mein Tipp beim Hexenschuss,
einmal die Maximaldosis des Schmerzmittels nehmen, so dass der Teufelskreis aus Schmerz und Muskelspannung durchbrochen wird.


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juli 2008)

Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche und die Tipps - werde sehen, was sich machen lässt . Vielleicht hat auch nur irgendwo rieselnder Kalk die falsche Bahn genommen . 

Dank nettem Besuch in Form von Lissy (im Bikerdress) geht es mir zumindest psychisch auch schon etwas besser. 

Euch viel Spaß auf zwei Rädern!


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Juli 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche und die Tipps - werde sehen, was sich machen lässt . Vielleicht hat auch nur irgendwo rieselnder Kalk die falsche Bahn genommen .



Ich dachte, das sind Schuppen 



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Dank nettem Besuch in Form von Lissy (im Bikerdress) geht es mir zumindest psychisch auch schon etwas besser.



Tja, wenn man vorher nicht im Forum guckt, das hat ich dann davon. Nächstes Mal bring ich dann das Kehrblech für den Kalk mit....
... war auch mal nett zum Quatschen auf der Couch zu sitzen 




Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß auf zwei Rädern!



Hat ich noch: 7GB - 30 km - 700 hm ... und auch ein paar nette Wanderer getroffen die mich mit Wein abfüllen wollten


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juli 2008)

Mensch Helmut, auch von uns gute Besserung! Eigentlich hatten wir Anfang der Woche auch geplant zu kommen. Wegen der unsicheren Wetterlage haben wir uns später für die Großveranstaltung vor der eigenen Tür entschieden. 
Ich hoffe wenigstens einer der Tips ist zum Tragen gekommen und hat Linderung verschafft!


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Juli 2008)

ACHTUNG - event. Änderung wegen Termin am Samstag:

Wenn es so wie der Wetterdienst vorhersagt, am Freitag/Samstag ab und zu nass werden sollte, wird die Tour komplett umgestellt auf gemütlich und leicht mit max. 1200 HM ohne schwierige Trails. Werde das am Freitag entscheiden und hier sowie im LMB Mitteilen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Juli 2008)

Sooooo,

wegen dem Wetter wird die Tour am Samstag an der Ahr auf gemütlich und max. 1.200 HM geändert.

Also: Wo sind die gemütlichfahrer, die sich sonst immer über zu laaange Touren beschweren?


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Juli 2008)

Aller schlechten Dinge sind drei!!


Terminabsage Ahrtour für den 12.07.08 Treffpunkt: Kalenborner Höhe.


Man sollte nichts über das Knie brechen und schönes Wetter erzwingen.

Daher habe ich den Termin für morgen abgesagt, bei dem Wetter lohnt sich die weite Anreise mit dem PKW einfach nicht:

Wenn schon Ahr im Sommer, dann sollten auch die schönen Sachen im trockenen gefahren werden.

Wiederholung ist geplant - bei trockenen Trails/schönem Wetter. 
Noch ist kein Winterpokal

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo Boris,

ja schade... Wenn ich morgen nicht Erbeskopf Marathon fahren würde, wäre ich dabei gewesen. Wetter ist aber nicht wirklich Sommer-like 

Nun denn, hoffe du schiebst nicht so weit 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Juli 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Boris,
> 
> ja schade... Wenn ich morgen nicht Erbeskopf Marathon fahren würde, wäre ich dabei gewesen. Wetter ist aber nicht wirklich Sommer-like
> 
> ...



Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo TTLer,

es wäre schön, wenn wir auf dieser Veranstaltung 

http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html

möglichst viele von euch begrüßen könnten.

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere von euch Lust, bei uns als "Tourguide" zu fungieren - sei es auf der langen oder einer der kürzeren Strecken, denn unser kleiner Verein ist mit einer CTF und einer RTF an einem Tag ziemlich ausgelastet ....

Es hat nämlich schon Anfragen von außerhalb gegeben (Kölsche!), die unsicher sind, ob sie in die Eifel hinein- und wieder herausfinden.

Man könnte sich dann am Veranstaltungstag ab 6 Uhr an der Halle treffen und gemeinsam in der Gruppe die 120 km - 100 km - 80 km - 60 km oder auch 40 km fahren. (Die Treffpunkte für die Gruppen und ihre Leistungsstärke könnten wir dann noch zur allgemeinen Information ins Netz stellen.)

Karten gibt's von uns oder beim Eifelverein.
Sind eh alles Hauptwanderwege, sonst hätte es keine Genehmigung gegeben.
(War ohnehin schwer genug, mit 83 Ortsbürgermeistern, 117 Jagdpächtern und 35 Feldhamstern zu telefonieren, um die Genehmigung zu bekommen.)

Einen Ideal-Kurs als GPS-Track bekomme ich hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig fertig.
Improvisationstalent braucht man als Tourguide aber auf alle Fälle.

Vielleicht hat ja auch einer Lust, die Kontrolle (K 2) am Steinerberg zu übernehmen.
Da fehlen uns nämlich auch noch zwei Mann / Frau.
(Wir stellen natürlich die Naturalien.)

Wer uns dabei helfen möchte, dem sei herzlich gedankt und der melde sich bitte bei mir.

Dank + Gruß,
Christian 
vom Polizei-Sportverein Bonn 1948 e.V.


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Juli 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> ...Improvisationstalent braucht man als Tourguide aber auf alle Fälle....


 
Stimmt, an meinem Wohnort führt die Route quer durch die  Pampa... . Ansonsten: Tolle Sache, Christian, mehr per PN!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich nur an dieser Stelle mal wieder melden 

Ich lebe noch und nach der "Begegnung der dritten Art" *GGGG* mit Grüner Frosch beim H&S heute in Bonn braucht mein MTB demnächst mal wieder bekannte Gesichter.

Werde Euch wohl demnächst bei ner Tour von Boris mal wieder etwas nerven.
Wobei ich bei den letzten Türchen gemerkt habe, daß meine MTB-Fahrtechnik ganz gewaltig nachgelassen hat.....


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Juli 2008)

Hat noch einer Urlaub??????

Da könnte man ja am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ne Tour machen.

Bitte um reichhaltige Meldungen

Wenn nicht, muß ich halt alleine fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Juli 2008)

hier!
lasst uns den Wald rocken... 
aaah verlesen... ich hab ab 17 Uhr Urlaub ^^ ich schließ mich dann im Biergarten an


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hat noch einer Urlaub??????
> 
> Da könnte man ja am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ne Tour machen.
> 
> ...



Hi! 

Habe am Mittwoch frei. Also, wenn da eine Tour gemacht wird, bin ich dabei. Wetter soll ja gut werden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Merlin (22. Juli 2008)

> Da könnte man ja am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ne Tour machen.



Ich wäre für eine Abendrunde zu haben, sofern nicht vor 18 Uhr gestartet wird!


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Juli 2008)

Mensch, heute wird das Wetter aber auch nur langsam besser. Daher rechne ich mal für morgen nicht mit trockenen Wegen

Soo, jetzt mache ich mal Nägel mit Köpfen:

@Daywalker74 - bist Du auch mit einer Feierabendrunde einverstanden?

@Merlin - Ich(wir) sind ab 18:00 Uhr bei Dir.

@MieMaMeise - 18 Uhr dürfte ja für Dich zu packen sein. Treffpunkt bei Tom.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Merlin (22. Juli 2008)

Mittwoch, 23.7. um 18 Uhr bei mir in der Rheindorferstr. 110...das klingt gut. Boris, willst du noch einen offiziellen Treffpunkt für andere Leute machen (z.B. Parkplatz Ramersdorf um 18.20 Uhr)? Oder soll es sehr familiär bleiben?


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mensch, heute wird das Wetter aber auch nur langsam besser. Daher rechne ich mal für morgen nicht mit trockenen Wegen
> 
> Soo, jetzt mache ich mal Nägel mit Köpfen:
> 
> ...




Tja, dann fahrt Ihr mal schön. 18Uhr ist mir zu spät! Möchte schon ne längere Tour machen. 

Viel spaß wünsche ich euch morgen!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Juli 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 23.7. um 18 Uhr bei mir in der Rheindorferstr. 110...das klingt gut. Boris, willst du noch einen offiziellen Treffpunkt für andere Leute machen (z.B. Parkplatz Ramersdorf um 18.20 Uhr)? Oder soll es sehr familiär bleiben?



O.K. Stell ich mal einen Termin ein, aber Du solltest bitte Guiden


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Juli 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, dann fahrt Ihr mal schön. 18Uhr ist mir zu spät! Möchte schon ne längere Tour machen.
> 
> Viel spaß wünsche ich euch morgen!
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Thomas, fahr doch vorher ne große Runde und zum Abschluß noch mit uns


----------



## Merlin (22. Juli 2008)

> O.K. Stell ich mal einen Termin ein, aber Du solltest bitte Guiden



Das kriege ich schon hin...

Weist du schon, mit welchem Rädchen du kommst? Ich könnte ja wetten, dass...aber sag selbst!

Achso: Du bei mir um 18 Uhr bleibt?


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Juli 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das kriege ich schon hin...
> 
> Weist du schon, mit welchem Rädchen du kommst? Ich könnte ja wetten, dass...aber sag selbst!
> 
> Achso: Du bei mir um 18 Uhr bleibt?



Bin um 18 bei Dir.

Welches Bike? Hmm, wollte ja das erste Mal am Samstag, morgen dürfte es noch zu matschig sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Juli 2008)

Cycle-Dragon schrieb:


> ...Ich lebe noch und nach der "Begegnung der dritten Art" *GGGG* mit Grüner Frosch beim H&S heute in Bonn .....


 
*+*



Merlin schrieb:


> ...Weist du schon, mit welchem Rädchen du kommst? ...


 
*= wo bleiben die Details...?*


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Juli 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> *= wo bleiben die Details...?*



Seh Du mal lieber zu, daß Dein Rücken wieder tourentauglich wird. Wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Treffpunkt um 17:30 bei mir und anschließend zusammen zum Tom???

Tja, um mein "neues" Rädchen zu sehen mußt Du schon persönlich vorbeikommen. Muß aber sagen, daß Tom mir schon dabei seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geholfen hat

Farbe: blau-weiß mit ner Magura Gabel und ner Magura Bremse


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Juli 2008)

Vermute, das neue Rädchen fängt mit "Endor-" an und hört mit "-fin" auf. Coladose glaube ich jetzt nicht, hätteste gesagt. Könnte, von der Farbe her,  evtl. auch einen Vorbesitzer namens "Tom" gehabt haben.... .

Tja, mitradeln würde ich gerne - aber nach einem Rückfall vorige Woche und die Diagnose des örtlichen Medizinmannes in Form von eingeklemmten und entzündetem Nerv bin ich froh, wenn ich 3 Minuten am Stück auf einem Stuhl sitzen kann. Aber noch wohl länger nicht auf einem Fahrrradsattel .

Kurz vorher war ich ebenfalls noch bei H & S ein Rädchen abholen. Allerdings nicht für mich, bleibt aber in der Familie (Neffe und Patenkind) :


----------



## Merlin (22. Juli 2008)

> Vermute, das neue Rädchen fängt mit "Endor" an und hört mit "fin" auf.



Helmut, du sollst doch nicht immer meine geheimen Projekte erraten *hüstel* sondern die vom Frosch! Also gut, einen Versuch haste noch...


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (23. Juli 2008)

Ich fahr weiterhin meinen No-Name-Carbondesign-Rahmen (Helmut hat den schonmal gesehen).
War mal wieder mit Klaus (Stahlrad) in Troisdorf unterwegs.
Ist doch ne ganz andere Welt als RR.
Hab diese Woche Spätdienst.
Aber ich denke doch, daß ich mich dem Bonner Frosch bei Gelegenheit mal wieder anschliesse.

Muss ich nur Zeitlich irgendwie mal hinbekommen. (Am liebsten wär mir ja mal ne Tour Samstags)


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. Juli 2008)

Knuffige Runde heute, viel Altbekanntes, einiges Neues und nen super Einstand für den neuen Untersatz vom Boris! Du hattest sichtlich Spaß


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juli 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Knuffige Runde heute, viel Altbekanntes, einiges Neues und nen super Einstand für den neuen Untersatz vom Boris! Du hattest sichtlich Spaß



Jau, hat sehr gut funktioniert, das Teil - genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Auch die Magura-Gabel ist eine andere Welt im Gegensatz zur Relevation. Konnte heute ja genau vergleichen, da ich die Stecke dieses Jahr schon mehrfach abgefahren bin und beide 130mm Federweg haben.

Tom hat mal wieder ne optimale Runde zum Feierabend hinbekommen. Zum Schluß ist es trotz zügiger Heimfahrt noch danz schön dunkel geworden. Das nächste mal wieder mit Licht
Daten laut Tacho:
868 barometr. HM
64,78 Km
17,9er Schnitt

Bis Samstag.


----------



## Mc Wade (24. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Jau, hat sehr gut funktioniert, das Teil - genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Auch die Magura-Gabel ist eine andere Welt im Gegensatz zur Relevation. Konnte heute ja genau vergleichen, da ich die Stecke dieses Jahr schon mehrfach abgefahren bin und beide 130mm Federweg haben.
> 
> Tom hat mal wieder ne optimale Runde zum Feierabend hinbekommen. Zum Schluß ist es trotz zügiger Heimfahrt noch danz schön dunkel geworden. Das nächste mal wieder mit Licht
> Daten laut Tacho:
> ...



Hallo,
schöne Runde,schließe mich dem Vorredner an, vor allen Dingen schön gemütlich mit einem lockeren 17,9 Schnitt 
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Juli 2008)

Für Samstag:

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall. Egal wie das Wetter ist. Wenns nass ist, wird halt an den Schlüsselstellen geschoben. Wenns zwischendurch regnen sollte, wird die Regenjacke ausgepackt. Wenn die Sonne scheint, werden halt abends ein paar Bier mehr getrunken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (30. Juli 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Für Samstag:
> 
> Ich fahre auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...



Wenn´s regnet auch ! Dann muss der Kummer begossen werden !!!



Freue mich schon auf Samstag !!

Gruss

Willibald


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. August 2008)

Vielen Dank Boris für das Ahrtal-Trailmassaker Volume langsam! So ein Wetter wie wir es heute hatten wünsche ich mir noch für viele Touren dieses Jahr. Hier ein paar Fotös von mir:






Boris am trailen und serpentinen



Es durfte auch geschoben werden, jeder so wie er wollte





Auch Pausen waren möglich 

Von mir gibt es den hier  und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Ahrtal-Runde!


----------



## Mc Wade (2. August 2008)

Ola Boris, 

war ne tolle Runde heute im Ahrtal - alles hat gepasst, Tempo, Trails, Wetter, Stimmung - einfach Klasse  . 

Hast mir einen schönen Tag bereitet - Danke dafür !

Bin gerne zu weiteren Schandtaten bei gleichen Bedingungen bereit !

Gruss auch an alle anderen - wart ne klasse Truppe 

Gruss

Willibald


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. August 2008)

Für Kurzentschlossene:

Fahre morgen früh mit der Bahn nach Blankenheim-Wald und von dort quer durch die Eifel zurück nach Bonn.

Wer mitfahren möchte darf sich gerne bei mir melden!


Grüße.


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. August 2008)

Dienstag morgen, Bahnhof Blankenheim-Wald, dass Wetter passt





Da Herr Schraeg ja eine schöne Tour beschrieben hat und die GPS-Daten zur Verfügung stellt - werde ich mal die Tour nachfahren - allerdings bis nach Hause

Beginn Burgenroute:





Schöne Landschaft:








Trail rauf zur Wildenburg, nein, alle fotografieren von unten, ich von oben





Wildenburg mit anschließender Abfahrt - da bleibt man doch gerne auf der Burgenroute









Oha, die nächste Burg:





Hinter der Burg Reifferscheid - immer noch die Burgenroute





Oleftalsperre:





Wildnisstrail:








Obersee Rurtalsperre:








Unterwegs:





Weiter ging es am Untersee vorbei, rauf über den Kermeter, Maria-Wald, oberhalb von Gemünd am Feuerwachturm bis die Rurseeregion verlassen wurde. Es folgten Mechernich/Kommern, Satzvey, der ein oder andere Trail:





Golfplatz, Billiger Wald, Kreuzweingarten, die Hardt, Aussicht in die Heimat:





Steinbachtalsperre:





über die langweilige Flachebene zwischen Steinbachtalsperre und Kottenforst am Eisernen Mann vorbei:





bis nach Alfter-Gielsdorf.

Fazit: Sehr schöne Tour mit vieeeel verschiedener Landschaft, einigen Trails und Waldautobahnen. Zum Schluß zieht es sich ein bischen zwischen Steinbachtalsperre und Kottenforst, zum Glück nur ne halbe Stunde lang.

Tourdaten laut Cyclo 4.3A:
126,83 KM, 1782 Hm, 17,6 Schnitt.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## hama687 (6. August 2008)

Sieht nach einer Herlichen Tour aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (6. August 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ...Da Herr Schraeg ja eine schöne Tour beschrieben hat und die GPS-Daten zur Verfügung stellt ...
> 
> Grüße.
> 
> Boris



Lass das jetzt aber nicht die KFLer lesen.

Ansonsten beneidenswert. Aber wir kommen ja noch auf dich zurück.


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Dienstag morgen, Bahnhof Blankenheim-Wald, dass Wetter passt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sach Bescheid, wenn du wieder fit bist. Vorher fahre ich nicht mit dir.  Der Bahnhof kommt mir bekannt vor. Isch glaube, den Burgenweg baue ich in die Neuauflage meines  Eifelcrosses ein.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. August 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sach Bescheid, wenn du wieder fit bist. Vorher fahre ich nicht mit dir.  Der Bahnhof kommt mir bekannt vor. Isch glaube, den Burgenweg baue ich in die Neuauflage meines  Eifelcrosses ein.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Das genau habe ich schon auf der Tour des öfteren gedacht, den Burgenweg mit Deinem Eifelcross zu kombinieren Obwohl, ist ja nur am Anfang etwas anders, aaaaber warum nicht einfach so die Trails mitnehmen?

Freue mich schon auf diese Neuauflage Da Du ja gerne diese Touren Sonntags fährst, werde ich schon mal Zuhause anklopfen und einen freien Sonntag aushandeln


----------



## supasini (7. August 2008)

hi boris, 
aus der ferne (bis gestern obaengadin - sehr geiel, jetzt obaschwaben): was hast du denn für'n neues rad? auf den bildern das kenne ich...


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. August 2008)

Das hat er auf deiner Tour unterm Arsch gehabt. Radon Stage


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> hi boris,
> aus der ferne (bis gestern obaengadin - sehr geiel, jetzt obaschwaben): was hast du denn für'n neues rad? auf den bildern das kenne ich...




Ein schönes, etwas leichter als das Stage, blaues Kona mit ner leckeren Magura Gabel





Du bist auch nur in der Weltgeschichte unterwegs, oder?


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. August 2008)

...wobei der "quasi-ex-Hexenbesen", wie ich sehe, ja noch gar nicht komplett ist . Und die Konstruktion vom Kettenstrebenschutz kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor .


----------



## Kalinka (8. August 2008)

Hallo Raubtier,

alles wieder im Lot gesundheitlich??


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. August 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...wobei der "quasi-ex-Hexenbesen", wie ich sehe, ja noch gar nicht komplett ist . Und die Konstruktion vom Kettenstrebenschutz kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor .



Hastdunochaufkleber, brauch unbedingt noch zwei 

Kettenstrebenschutz = gut und günstig


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. August 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hastdunochaufkleber, brauch unbedingt noch zwei ...


 
Wurden schon am 22.07. zurückgelegt !




grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ...
> Kettenstrebenschutz = gut und günstig


 
Halt original "TTL" :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. August 2008)

Für Morgen:


Wer möchte, kann auch die Autofahrerei etwas verkürzen

Ich fahre um 9:00 am Obi in Oedekoven los, die Anfahrt dauert bis zur Tomburg in der Regel ca. 1 -1:15 Std. Also, Zeit genug, um gemütlich anzurollen. Parkplätze sind dort mehr als genug vorhanden.


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2008)

Hi Boris,
Rückfahrt dauert ähnlich lange?

Bis morgen 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. August 2008)

@ Helmut
Kannst du Steuersätze einpressen?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. August 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @ Helmut
> Kannst du Steuersätze einpressen?
> Gruß
> Sebastian


 
Ja - siehe Foto oben vom roten Wild.


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. August 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Boris,
> Rückfahrt dauert ähnlich lange?
> 
> Bis morgen
> ...



Hi Carsten,

Rückfahrt von der Tomburg ist i.d.R etwas schneller weil es tendenziell etwas mehr bergab geht.


----------



## Mc Wade (10. August 2008)

Hallo Boris,

war wieder eine Super Tour  mit vielen schönen Erlebnissen/Spots , hat alles gepasst, klasse Truppe, dank an alle Mitstreiter. Und nach den Erklärungen von Poldidrache weiß ich jetzt auch was ein emotionales Bike/Auto ist !
Meine Eckdaten:

An/Abfahrt Troisdorf zum Treffpunkt Tomburg incl. 

140,00 Km, 1650 Hm, 11 Std Fahrzeit incl. Pausen, ( 1650 Hm tendenziell bergab, wieder was dazu gelernt  )insgesamt eine gute Vorbereitung auf die kommende Woche " Einmal zur hohen acht bitte "

Gruss 

Willibald


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. August 2008)

Hallo Willibald, 

stramme Leistung gestern. Und zum Schluß gibst du auch noch ordentlich Gas auf dem Rückweg

Danke an die Mitfahrer für die lustige Begleitung War für mich wieder ein sehr schöner Tag auf dem Rad

Gruß.
Boris


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2008)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank an Boris, der einem das Ahrtal immer wieder schmackhaft macht. Die Strecke hat mir sehr gut gefallen und die Besetzung war ja quasi altbekannt.

Ich schätze, dann bin ich mal wieder an der Reihe! Also in 14 Tagen mal wieder ins Siebengebirge:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6959


----------



## Krampe (11. August 2008)

Hallo Boris,
Für mich seit längerem mal wieder ne schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter durch beste Gegend mit netten Mitfahren..
Endlich mal wieder mit dem ELF ohne zu blockieren Bergab, ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl.
Nach dem Abschlußpaulaner auf der Terasse war ich dann auch etwas geschafft.
Ich hab wieder richtig Lust auf etwas mehr fahren bekommen...
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (11. August 2008)

Wetter, Strecke, guiding,  Verpflegung, und Entertainment von Feinsten. 

Danke an Guide und Mitfahrer.


----------



## Krampe (25. August 2008)

Moin @ all,

TTl auf Seite 2?
Das muß sich aber wieder ändern...
Also alle U- Boote wieder auftauchen bitte..
Gruß Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> Moin @ all,
> 
> TTl auf Seite 2?
> Das muß sich aber wieder ändern...
> ...



Gut sooo

Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus? Runde durch den Kofo?


----------



## Spooky (25. August 2008)

Südlicher (Bonner) Kofo und entsprechende Startzeit (nicht vor 18:30) vorrausgesetzt, wäre ich mit am Start.



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Gut sooo
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus? Runde durch den Kofo?


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Südlicher (Bonner) Kofo und entsprechende Startzeit (nicht vor 18:30) vorrausgesetzt, wäre ich mit am Start.



Das läßt sich einrichten

Treffpunktvorschlag: Ecke Wildgehege Waldau?


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. August 2008)

So wie Dienstags immer wäre TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> So wie Dienstags immer wäre TOP!



Ihr seid mir zu schnell!


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. August 2008)

Ich meinte das auch nur vom Treffpunkt her.  Du weißt doch vom Tempo bin ich ganz flexibel.


----------



## Spooky (25. August 2008)

ok, wir (!) sind um 18:30 Uhr da. 



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Das läßt sich einrichten
> 
> Treffpunktvorschlag: Ecke Wildgehege Waldau?


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich meinte das auch nur vom Treffpunkt her.  Du weißt doch vom Tempo bin ich ganz flexibel.



Stimmt, kann ich nur bestätigen, dass Du auf die alten Opis immer schön wartest!



Spooky schrieb:


> ok, wir (!) sind um 18:30 Uhr da.



OKIDOKI  Lampe nicht vergesen!


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. September 2008)

Soo, Samstagsveranstaltung ab der Tomburg:

Mitfahren

Wegstrecke wird nach dem Zustand des Untergrundes entschieden. Wir können natürlich auch unterwegs noch demokratisch abstimmen, wobei die Stimme des Guides 5 fach zählt

Auch Schönwetterfahrer sind willkommen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. September 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Soo, Samstagsveranstaltung ab der Tomburg:
> 
> Mitfahren
> 
> ...



Und was ist mit rotköpfigen Ölbergschnecken? Ich will auch mal mit  

 



 Ich meld mich einfach mal an und brems Euch aus ... und bei *Mecker *meld ich wieder ab und fahre bei unserem Kettenfresser mit.


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Und was ist mit rotköpfigen Ölbergschnecken? Ich will auch mal mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier wird nicht gemeckert!!!!

Natürlich kannst Du gerne Mitfahren. Solltest nur eine gewisse Neigung zur Selbstqual mitbringen


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. September 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hier wird nicht gemeckert!!!!
> 
> Natürlich kannst Du gerne Mitfahren. Solltest nur eine gewisse Neigung zur Selbstqual mitbringen



Seit Bernd (Alteisen) mich den Drachenfels oder Steinerberg hochdrillt, bin ich Kummer gewöhnt. Und das ich das Schlusslicht bin - sagt ja schon der Nickname 

Ha - und weißt Du waahhaass? Ich hab ein Motto: Ich geb nich auf und unterkriegen lass ich mich noch lang nich


----------



## Redfraggle (4. September 2008)

Hallo Boris,
.....da hat mir die allwissende Müllhalde geflüstert, daß Du Geburtstag hast!
Alles Gute und einen HAPPY Birthday; 
Hoffentlich bald mal wieder ne Tour mit Dir.
LG vom Redfraggle


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. September 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Boris,
> .....da hat mir die allwissende Müllhalde geflüstert, daß Du Geburtstag hast!
> Alles Gute und einen HAPPY Birthday;
> Hoffentlich bald mal wieder ne Tour mit Dir.
> LG vom Redfraggle




Wer ist die allwissende Müllhalde??? Etwa der Erste aus dem Gratulierthreat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (4. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wer ist die allwissende Müllhalde??? Etwa der Erste aus dem Gratulierthreat???



.....aber so würde ich Dich doch nicht bezeichnen....informier Dich mal über die Serie!!!( Die Fraggles von Jim Henson )
LG von Red


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. September 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> .....aber so würde ich Dich doch nicht bezeichnen....informier Dich mal über die Serie!!!( Die Fraggles von Jim Henson )
> LG von Red



Ich HASSE Serien!

Reine Zeitfresser!


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. September 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Boris!* ​ 
*Nachdem Du nun die Pubertät erfolgreich hinter Dich gebracht hast, kann ja nun der Ernst des Lebens beginnen. Also, direkt nach dem "Trailmassaker Ahrtal" kommt die "Megavalanche" !*​


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. September 2008)

Auch von der Tomburg alles gute, lieber Boris


----------



## Merlin (5. September 2008)

Nicht nur die Tomburg grüßt, sondern auch Bonn! Alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich!


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2008)

Lieber Boris!
Da schließt sich der Kölner Süden mit leichter Verspätung doch gerne an!

Hoffe, du hattest einen schönen Tag 

grüße
sun909

P.s. bin morgen Schönwetterfahrer, also mal schauen...


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. September 2008)

Danke für die netten Wümsche!!


Als nachträgliches Geburtagsgeschenk wünsche ich mir, dass mal wieder ne schöne Tour mit dem Teams TT und TTl, wenn es geht in vollständiger Besetzung, natürlich gerne mit Anhang und Gästen, stattfindet.

Idealerweise Start ab der Tomburg. Von mir aus auch gerne Sonntags.

Auf eines können wir bei der Tour gerne verzichten: TT-Wetter.

Mittagspause Steinerberghaus - da hat sich echt etwas zum Besseren geändert

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. September 2008)

soooooo,


Wetter sieht ja gut aus, Ausreden gibt es keine

Oder meint vielleicht jemand, dass es jetzt im Herbst/Winter wieder besser wird?

Also, los los - mitfahren.

Grüße.

Boris.


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mittagspause Steinerberghaus - da hat sich echt etwas zum Besseren geändert



Aber nicht, wenn du mit 20 Mann auf einmal da auftauchst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. September 2008)

So,
besten Dank an den Chief für´s Guiden, für Martin für´s geduldige Serpentinen-Fahren und Üben und Tee und Schrauberkurs 

Die Idee mit der eigenen Werkstatt begraben wir nach heute ja, aber mir hat´s Spaß gemacht!

grüße
sun909


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. September 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> besten Dank an den Chief für´s Guiden, für Martin für´s geduldige Serpentinen-Fahren und Üben und Tee und Schrauberkurs
> 
> Die Idee mit der eigenen Werkstatt begraben wir nach heute ja, aber mir hat´s Spaß gemacht!
> ...



Hi cartsen,

siehst Du, hat sich gelohnt, bei diesem Wetter zu fahren.

Ich weis zwar nocht nicht was am Schluß mit Dir los war, aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, das Du dich auf den Tee gefreut hast, oder warum 
bist Du gefahren wie von einer Tarantel gestochen??

MARTIN : RESPEKT nach so kurzer Zeit das Tempo mitzugehen und die Linkskurven gut zu meistern. O.K - rechts müssen wir noch etwas üben!

Na ja, wie sollen wir auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug ne XTR-Kurbel loskriegen?

@Willibald - bist Du noch gut angekommen?

Bis demnächst.


----------



## Mc Wade (7. September 2008)

Hallo nochmal, 

an die Biker der gestrigen Ahrtalrunde. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch ne menge Spaß - sollte auf den Touren vom Boris ja keine Frage sein - kennt sich ja bestens aus und lässt je nach Witterung ja keinen Trail/Sahnestück aus 

Ja,ich bin dann bis Bad Neuenahr gerollt, dann mit der Bahn bis Bonn, und den Rest noch bis Troisdorf geradelt. War dann um 16:00 Uhr zu Hause.

Gruss nochmal an alle,werde noch ein wenig Tinieren, um dann vor dem Winter nochmal anzugreifen

Bis dann

Willibald


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. September 2008)

Während andere aktiv mit dem MTB im Kreis herumfahren, habe ich mich einmal bei der Eurobike umgesehen. Hier ein paar wenige, wenn auch fototechnisch nicht so tolle Fotos:

Zu sehen gab es poppige Einzelstücke....





...und gigantische Stände:






Unheimlich nette Erscheinung ohne Starallüren: Die Olympiasiegerin Anne Caroline Chausson.





Tom "liefert" zukünftig offensichtlich nicht nur mehr Einzelteile, sondern komplette Bikes (die Fox-Anbauteile sind sicherlich noch Erlkönig-Tarnung):





Votec setzt anscheinend zukünftig auf grelle Akzente: Die ratlosen Fahrrad-Schubsen fernab ihres nicht vorhandenen Standes.





Friedrichshafen ist nicht nur bekannt wegen der Eurobike und ihrer allgegenwärtigen Firma "ZF", sondern auch aufgrund traditionellem Bau von Zeppelinen (dessen Körbchen, sprich Halle, auch von der Eurobike belegt war):





Es war mir eine Freude !


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. September 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Tom "liefert" zukünftig offensichtlich nicht nur mehr Einzelteile, sondern komplette Bikes (die Fox-Anbauteile sind sicherlich noch Erlkönig-Tarnung):



Waaaaaaaaaas, das geht ja garnicht, Merlin mit Fox Teilen Da wird es aber eine Palastrevolution, Sitzblockade, Stinkbomben, wir wissen wo Dein Auto steht......, geben

Aber guter Trick - Magura Erlkönige mit Fox zu tarnen Aber wie kommt denn nacher die zweite Gabelbrücke dran? Kleben?




Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Votec setzt anscheinend zukünftig auf grelle Akzente: Die ratlosen Fahrrad-Schubsen fernab ihres nicht vorhandenen Standes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konntest Du wenigsten die Bikes mal probefahren? Oder war nur ein Kaffee drin?


----------



## supasini (8. September 2008)

ooch, eternal rider hat an seiner durin die hintere brücke abgesägt - leider hat er die entsprechenden Photos wieder gelöscht, nachdem er im LV101-thread einiges an gelindem unvreständnis geerntet hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. September 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ooch, eternal rider hat an seiner durin die hintere brücke abgesägt - leider hat er die entsprechenden Photos wieder gelöscht, nachdem er im LV101-thread einiges an gelindem unvreständnis geerntet hatte...



nee, ist nicht wirklich passiert?


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. September 2008)

Ich hätt gern das grüne Rad mit dem Mädel vom Orangen, wäre das Machbar?


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. September 2008)

Hi, hat wer Lust, Morgen so ab 1 Uhr was zu fahren, gerne jemand der sich gut auskennt Boris?


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi, hat wer Lust, Morgen so ab 1 Uhr was zu fahren, gerne jemand der sich gut auskennt Boris?



Würde ja gerne,
aaaaaber, an diesem Wochenende bin ich für die DIMB-Trail-Scout-Ausbildung aktiv und darf einen 8-doppelstündigen Erste-Hilfe-Kursus besuchen. D.h.: Freitag von 15:00 bis 21:00 und Samstag von 9:00 bis 17:00 Uhr an lebenden Objekten die neue stabile Seitenlage, Mund zu Mund Beatmung, Helm vom Kopf, laber laber laber laber u.s.w aushalten

Außerdem hab ich jetzt schon ca. 3 Flaschen Bier intus, weil meine Tochter ja meinte, unbedingt heute feiern zu müssen.

Alsoo: Prost und noch ein schönes Wochenende

Grüße mit 1,5 Promille.

Boris.


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. September 2008)

Habe mal für Samstag den Lieserpfad eingestellt. 

Es soll ja trocken bleiben, Temperaturen sind egal

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Grüße.

Boris.


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. September 2008)

Sorry, bin auf der Demo gg. Rechts in Köln, aber wenn du Sonntag auch Zeit hast wär ich für jeden Unsinn zu haben.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. September 2008)

"Abfahrt Bonn 8:30"

Mit dem Auto, oder wie?

Denke mal, die klassische Variante flußabwärts hat mehr Flow. Dann kann man zwar die paar Dinger, die man u.U. hochschieben muß runtersurfen, aber insgesamt denke ich, macht's umgekehrt mehr Spass.

Muß mal schauen, wie ich mit der Materialpflege vorankomme (Kettenblätter, Beläge), könnte mich für erwärmen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. September 2008)

Schade Boris, leider etwas zu spät. Hatte für Samstag schon das hier vor. Sonntag würde ich auch gern noch was machen!


----------



## Cheetah (16. September 2008)

Ich kann auch nicht, ich nehm am WE an der Operation *"broken frame" *teil.


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. September 2008)

Ja, wollte hier ab Alfter-Gielsdorf um 8:30 mit dem Pkw losfahren. Wie es aussieht ist die Krampe auch dabei. 

@Frank - wie, hast Du nur 1 Bike? Ist ja echte sch+++++, wie ist das pasiert?

@Daniel - halt das nächste mal.

Hoffe, es regnet nicht bis dahin, der Trail sollte schon trocken bleiben.

Und noch etwas: Aufgrund mangelnder Fittness wird das Tempo wirklich gemütlich werden, auch der Rückweg auf dem Eisenbahnteertrail ist diesesmal eine ruhige Angelegenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. September 2008)

VORSICHT!

Abfahrt BREIBERGE nach Querung des Weges: 

Großer Baum quer über den Weg gefallen, dahinter eine Kuhle... Und viel spitzes Holz, das in den Weg ragt. Dank Merlin, Grüner Frosch und Martin ist da jetzt weniger Gefahr...

KOFFERBERGE: Viel viel Holz kreuz und quer, tragen und schieben statt fahren... Auch da bitte nicht zu schnell reinfliegen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. September 2008)

erstma alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag @boris

verdient hast du es micht. die tour auf dem lieser pfad. samstag mehr sag ich dazu net.

wünsche euch viel spaß!


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. September 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> erstma alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag @boris
> 
> verdient hast du es micht. die tour auf dem lieser pfad. samstag mehr sag ich dazu net.
> 
> wünsche euch viel spaß!



Ja ja, Kannst Du nicht die Stelle wechseln? Ich glaube bei H+S suchen die immer welche (in Meckenheim), und da ist Samstag zu!!

Trotzdem schade, irgendwie müssen wir da mal ne Lösung finden!


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. September 2008)

Für alle Nichtteilnehmer und kurzfristig Abgesagten ein paar Eindrücke von der heutigen _Rheinpfad_ äääh *Lieserpfad-Tour* mit dem grünen Frosch vom Fotobeauftragten:



10Uhr am Gemündener Maar (Daun) - sieht wärmer aus als es war.



Serpentinen Lehrstunde. Mit Erfolg wie sich am Ende raus stellte.



 lassen wir das, und gehen lieber etwas Trailen...






Der Lieserpfad besticht durch knapp 30km S1 Stellenweise auch S2 Trail-Massaker. 



Die obligatorische Belohnung durfte natürlich nicht fehlen.
Insgesamt war dieser Samstag ein weiteres Highlight in diesem Jahr. Es hatte mal wieder alles gepasst. Danke Boris!


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. September 2008)

Hi MiMaLiesa,

Danke für die Bilder Die Kamera ist echt gut!

Auch mir war es eine echte Freude, mit der kleinen, aber lustigen Truppe, einen herrlichen Tag zu verbringen

Respekt auch an Melanie, vor ein paar Monaten begonnen, und dann über 80 Km mit guter Technik so mitzuhalten

Unser Kurvenkratzer hatte wohl Hunger zum Schluß!

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Herbst.

Grüße.


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. September 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> lassen wir das, und gehen lieber etwas Trailen...



Ähh, welche Richtung jetzt?


----------



## surftigresa (21. September 2008)

Hi Boris,

auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön für die tolle Tour. Mit Abstand das beste, was mein Bike bisher gesehen hat 

Auf jeden Fall ein guter Anreiz, den Winter über fleissig zu trainieren. Irgendein Wahnsinniger muss sich doch auch in Lippstadt finden lassen, der mit mir im Dunkeln noch die Wälder unsicher macht...

@Daniel,
wirklich klasse Bilder! 

Bei Gelegenheit bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei.

Euch noch viel Spass beim Night-Ride.

Gruss,
Melanie

P.s.: Und ob ich Hunger hatte!!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Oktober 2008)

Die TTL-Teamies werden höchsthöflichst gebeten, sich der Gnade zu erweisen, dem TTL-Winterpokalteam ihre Gegenwart anzugedeihen: Klickst Du hier.


----------



## surftigresa (9. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Die TTL-Teamies werden höchsthöflichst gebeten, sich der Gnade zu erweisen, dem TTL-Winterpokalteam ihre Gegenwart anzugedeihen: Klickst Du hier.


 
Könnt Ihr noch externe Verstärkung gebrauchen? Ich komme auf ca. 6h biken, 3-4h laufen und 2-3h Fitness-Studio die Woche.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Oktober 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr noch externe Verstärkung gebrauchen? Ich komme auf ca. 6h biken, 3-4h laufen und 2-3h Fitness-Studio die Woche.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie


 
Klasse! Gerne! Schon angemeldet? Dein Pensum kompensiert mein 2 x 20-Minuten-NW pro Woche .


----------



## surftigresa (9. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Klasse! Gerne! Schon angemeldet?


Ja, schon geschehen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Oktober 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr noch externe Verstärkung gebrauchen? Ich komme auf ca. 6h biken, 3-4h laufen und 2-3h Fitness-Studio die Woche.
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie



Ja suuper

Aber: ich jetzt muß ich noch mehr machen, sonst wirst Du ja Teamleader!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Oktober 2008)

Tach!

War in letzter Zeit mal jemand bei H&S im Ladenlokal und kann mir sagen, ob da z.Z. ein paar preiswerte RR-Rahmen rumhängen? Ich meine so richtig preiswert, ist nur für die Rolle.

Oder wer sonst was weiß...Vielen Dank!


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> War in letzter Zeit mal jemand bei H&S im Ladenlokal und kann mir sagen, ob da z.Z. ein paar preiswerte RR-Rahmen rumhängen? Ich meine so richtig preiswert, ist nur für die Rolle.
> 
> Oder wer sonst was weiß...Vielen Dank!



Kann sein, daß ich heute Abend noch einmal hinfahre. Werde berichten.


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Oktober 2008)

Rahmen für 59/99  habe ich bei H & S schon lange nicht mehr gesehen - vielleicht aber auch nur übersehen. Sonst hat man evtl. hier einen gnädigen Tag und rückt ein verunglücktes Teil heraus:

Quantec

oder hier

idworx (jetzt auch RR).

Eine bessere Herkunft kann ein Bike nicht haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Kann sein, daß ich heute Abend noch einmal hinfahre. Werde berichten.



Danke!

@Helmut
Du meinst, einfach mal freundlich anfragen? Ein Quantec ist ja so übel nicht, da gibt's durchaus auch anständiges. Jedenfalls zu Schade um nur auf der Rolle dahinzuvegetieren.


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> @Helmut
> Du meinst, einfach mal freundlich anfragen? ...


 
Exakt. Da hängen soooooo viele Rahmen in einer sooooo großen Halle, da wird es wohl auf einen nicht ankommen .


----------



## supasini (14. Oktober 2008)

H+S verkauft keine 2, Wahl Rahmen mehr - hatte neulich danach gefragt.
wie wär'S hiermit? http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/139005
und auf Quantec lass ich nix kommen: Spitzen PL-Verhältnis!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Oktober 2008)

Aber sicher doch verkaufen sie die - nur nennen sie's nicht mehr so.


----------



## supasini (14. Oktober 2008)

okee - die verkaufen keine 2. Wahl-Rahmen mehr zum 2. Wahl-Preis, sondern jetzt ist alles 1. Wahl oder so...
(meine Frau fÃ¤hrt so einen, hat damals 50 â¬ gekostet...)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Oktober 2008)

Geizhals!

Er Liteville, sie Radon-für-50-Euro. Könnte ich nicht bringen.



Genau sowas suche ich, passende Karbongabel habe ich noch.


----------



## supasini (14. Oktober 2008)

wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

wenn sie wollte hätte sie morgen ein Liteville (oder ein anders teures, edles Rad) - sie will aber nicht!

edit: Pah!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Oktober 2008)

Erstaunlich schnell und behände, wie du da hochkommst.

Kannst jetzt wieder runterkommen.


----------



## ultra2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Neiiiiiiiiiin, weitermachen mit...

...Mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot...


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Oktober 2008)

So ihr Rahmenköppe

H+S hat momentan an der Wand R1 Rahmen für 149,- anstatt 359 oder 3hundertnochirgendetwas hängen. Sogar in bunt. Waren noch ca. 30 Stück da.

Keine Ahnung, was die taugen, aber fürs Frauchen reicht es allemal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Oktober 2008)

Danke.

Teil mir die Rolle übrigens mit meiner Frau. Morgen soll's ja den ganzen Tag regnen, vielleicht fahre dann abends mal hin.

Dumme Frage noch: ist das der Preis für den nackten Rahmen oder mit Gabel?


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Teil mir die Rolle übrigens mit meiner Frau. Morgen soll's ja den ganzen Tag regnen, vielleicht fahre dann abends mal hin.
> 
> Dumme Frage noch: ist das der Preis für den nackten Rahmen oder mit Gabel?



Ohne Gabel, hingen zumindest so in den Vorrichtungen an der Wand.


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
wie sieht es denn am Freitag mit den TTLern aus?

Ihr fahrt doch gerne und viel im 7G?!

WÃ¤re toll, wenn sich noch der ein oder andere sehen lÃ¤sst!

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909

Wir Biker haben die vielleicht letzte Gelegenheit, das kÃ¼nftige Wegekonzept im 7G zu beeinflussen.

Mehr dazu im Anhang. Es findet am Freitag, 17.10. um 15 Uhr ein Orts-Termin mit Mitarbeitern der zustÃ¤ndigen BehÃ¶rde statt. 

Es wÃ¤re hilfreich, wenn dort viele viele Biker Flagge zeigen. Also schaut doch mal, ob ihr am Freitag nicht ein biÃchen frÃ¼her Feierabend machen kÃ¶nnt!!!

Hier der Foreneintrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...rum/showthread.php?p=5168069#post5168069/url]

Hier der Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7237

Zitat aus dem Thread:

Liebe Moutainbiker(innen),
auf das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" und die beabsichtigte Einrichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge wurden hier im Forum als auch in den Ã¼brigen Medien schon oft hingewiesen. 

Nun gilt es! JÃ¶rg (Fungrisu) hat hier und freewheelin_fra in obigem Beitrag auf einen wichtigen Termin hingewiesen. Auch wenn es fast sicher erscheint, dass es fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker (und auch fÃ¼r andere) zukÃ¼nftig EinschrÃ¤nkungen geben wird, so haben wir doch noch die MÃ¶glichkeit, das dem zugrunde liegende Regelwerk zu beeinflussen und auf das machbar mÃ¶gliche MaÃ zu beschrÃ¤nken â in dem wir an besagtem Termin (Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 von 15.00 bis ca. 18.00 Uhr stattfinden) mit unserer PrÃ¤senz Flagge zeigen, demonstrieren, dass wir nicht untÃ¤tig zusehen werden, wie das Mountainbiken â Ã¤hnlich wie im Naturpark Eifel âzukÃ¼nftig auf wenige, unattraktive und ggf. sogar zum GroÃteil asphaltierte Wege beschrÃ¤nkt wird. 

Wir RheinlÃ¤nder haben Erfahrung mit âArsch huh, ZÃ¤ng ussenanderâ. Wo keine Kommunikation und kein Widerstand ist, vermutet man auch keine berechtigten Interessen. Die Einrichtung des Nationalparkes ist noch lÃ¤ngst nicht in trockenen TÃ¼chern, das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" wird auch von den Ortstermin wie an genanntem Freitag mitgestaltet. Rechts- und sachkundigen Beistand wird uns der ebenfalls anwesende und mit dem Thema vertraute Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Tilmann Kluge, geben.

Es ist leider wie bei anderen bekannten Ereignissen: "Wer jetzt schweigt, schweige fÃ¼r immer!" Die Mountainbiker haben ihre Chance gehabt, spÃ¤tere EinwÃ¤nde gelten nicht.

Wer mÃ¶chte, kann sich hier im LMB eintragen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Oktober 2008)

Ola Kollega´s,


heute ist der letzte Tag:

Wir haben noch einen Platz frei im TTL-Winterpokalteam.

Daher meine Frage: Wer hat noch Lust, bei uns mitzumachen oder wer sucht noch ein Team?

Und - es gibt KEINE Vorgabe über eine Mindestpunktanzahl!!!

Also - los los, der frühe Vogel fängt den dicken Wurm!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Also - los los, der frühe Vogel fängt den dicken Wurm!



Hach, ich muss einfach mal besserwissen. Sorry, schon mal im Voraus.

"Früher Vogel fängt den Wurm" ist die wörtliche Übersetzung des englischen "Early bird catches the worm". Hierzulande heisst der Sinnspruch ganz einfach: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.

Das hat gut getan. 
Claus.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Oktober 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hach, ich muss einfach mal besserwissen. Sorry, schon mal im Voraus.
> 
> "Früher Vogel fängt den Wurm" ist die wörtliche Übersetzung des englischen "Early bird catches the worm". Hierzulande heisst der Sinnspruch ganz einfach: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.
> 
> ...



Da der Spruch ja schon etwas älter ist, wurde er von mir mal der Neuzeit angepaßt.

Aber, wenn es Dir jetzt besser geht! Jetzt bist Du ja für das Videoschneiden bestens motiviert


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Aber, wenn es Dir jetzt besser geht! Jetzt bist Du ja für das Videoschneiden bestens motiviert




Ja, viieeel besser! Und ich hätte richtig Lust, das Video zu schneiden. Blöderweise sitzt mir das BMBF im Nacken und hätte gerne Ende des Monats den Abschlussbericht. Und der muss am Montag in die Redaktion beim Projektleiter... Sonst gibbet Ärger. Und kein Geld .

Claus.


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> heute ist der letzte Tag





			
				Regeln schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teams müssen bis zum 17.*11*.2008 23:59 feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich. *Ohne Ausnahme!*


Ich glaube du lebst aktuell im falschen Monat


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich glaube du lebst aktuell im falschen Monat



Na ja, einen Versuch war es doch wert!

Im Alter läßt halt die Sehleistung nach, und die Zahlen werden auf den Bildschirmen auch immer kleiner!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Im Alter läßt halt die Sehleistung nach, und die Zahlen werden auf den Bildschirmen auch immer kleiner!!




Weil nämlich mit zunehmendem Alter auch die Pixel schrumpfen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Oktober 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Weil nämlich mit zunehmendem Alter auch die Pixel schrumpfen.



Wenn nur die Pixel schrumpfen würden!


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Oktober 2008)

Ola Kollega´s,

wie sieht es mit einer Donnerstagsrunde aus?

Uhrzeit: ab 18:30

Treffpunkt? Röttgen, Ramersdorf, Waldau? oder ???

Standartrunde KOFO?
Siebengebirge?
KOFO-Tomburg-Rheinbach-KOFO als Spinningrunde?

Tempo: Winterpokaltauglich - also wirklich langsam und locker

Dauer: 2-3 Stunden

Wer hat Lust, wer hat Zeit?

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Oktober 2008)

Sag mal Boris bist du umgezogen? 


			
				LMB schrieb:
			
		

> Land:                     Baden-Württemberg


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Sag mal Boris bist du umgezogen?



Wieso?

Da steht doch NRW!

Mensch, war das gestern Matschfrei!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. November 2008)

hallo ttl'ler!

wie siehts den mit einer gemeinsamen tour am samstag aus?

gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (5. November 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hallo ttl'ler!
> 
> wie siehts den mit einer gemeinsamen tour am samstag aus?
> 
> gruß thomas




Hi Punkteleader

Wie, Du kannst Samstag?

Freitag gehen wir von der Arbeit aus (Abteilungsausflug)nach Köln in die Altstadt zum saufen!

Daher werde ich am Samstag nicht fahren.

Schade schade

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Fungrisu (6. November 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hallo ttl'ler!
> 
> wie siehts den mit einer gemeinsamen tour am samstag aus?
> 
> gruß thomas



Hi Thomas,
komm doch am Samstag mal bei uns vorbei.
Kannst auch deinen Bruda mitbringen 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tinchen12 (6. November 2008)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> komm doch am Samstag mal bei uns vorbei.
> Kannst auch deinen Bruda mitbringen
> 
> Gruß Jörg



 Dann wird das aber hoffentlich keine TT vs 7Hills Tour!!! Ich bekomm mein Sauerstoffzelt, welches ich dann brauchen würde, so schlecht in die Trikottasche und wollt doch Samstag auch gerne mal wieder zur Fähre kommen 

Gruss
Martina


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. November 2008)

hi jörg!

hmmmm, die überlegung ist garnicht mal schlecht. aber ihr fahrt so spät los. aber mal sehen, was sich machen läßt. 
was mit bruda ist, kann ich net sagen. sehe in gleich noch im kino.

also martina, jetzt übertreibst du aber. sooooooo schlimm wird es nicht.

jörg, meinst du, wir bekommen den 25er schnitt nochmal hin??


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> jörg, meinst du, wir bekommen den 25er schnitt nochmal hin??



...aber nur, wenn ihr extra langsam fahrt...


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...aber nur, wenn ihr extra langsam fahrt...



und schön durch die nase atmend


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. November 2008)

VERMISSTENANZEIGE:

Wo ist unser 5ter Mann im WP????
Hinweise bitte unter..........


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> VERMISSTENANZEIGE:
> 
> Wo ist unser 5ter Mann im WP????
> Hinweise bitte unter..........



Werde Ihn wohl mal wecken müssen

Aber ich bin gerade auch am schwächeln. Habe mir den Daumen verbogen und kann deswegen nicht schalten Und Singlespeeder sind nicht so mein Ding 

Äh, übrigens - welche Eissorte ist Deine Lieblingssorte?


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ...Aber ich bin gerade auch am schwächeln. Habe mir den Daumen verbogen und kann deswegen nicht schalten ...


 
Gute Besserung! Wobei isser denn verbogen worden  ?




grüner Frosch schrieb:


> .... Habe mir den Daumen verbogen und kann deswegen nicht schalten Und Singlespeeder sind nicht so mein Ding ...?


 
Hat Dein Ergometer ein Schaltwerk? Also, hopp, hopp, alles fürs Team !





grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ...Äh, übrigens - welche Eissorte ist Deine Lieblingssorte?


 
Ich erinnere gerne hieran: 



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> [email protected] Melanie:Bonus an unsere Frauenquote: Teamintern zählen die Punkte 1/3 mehr!


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. November 2008)

die frage stelle ich mir aber auch.wobei verbogen?
dann mal gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Wobei isser denn verbogen worden  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Daywalker74 schrieb:


> die frage stelle ich mir aber auch.wobei verbogen?
> dann mal gute besserung!



Ist zum Glück nur ne Bänderdehnung. Das kommt davon, wenn man "Neulingen" mal zeigen will, wie so eine Baustammüberquerung funktioniert



Ach ja, mit den Bonuspunkten für unser Teamgirl - hatte ich ja ganz vergessen, also müssen wir doch noch etwas abwarten So wie die momentan Punktet 

, wird sie nächstes Jahr am Berg auf uns warten müssen!!


----------



## Redfraggle (10. November 2008)

Hallo Boris,

gute Besserung auf diesem Wege. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, wie blöd es ist, seinen Daumen nicht richtig einsetzen zu können.
Hast Du deswegen die Tour am Dienstag herausgenommen?
Hätte leider eh nicht gekonnt; muß mal wieder länger arbeiten!
Viele Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ach ja, mit den Bonuspunkten für unser Teamgirl - hatte ich ja ganz vergessen, also müssen wir doch noch etwas abwarten So wie die momentan Punktet
> 
> , wird sie nächstes Jahr am Berg auf uns warten müssen!!


 
Wo kommt denn das Zitat mit den Bonuspunkten her? Wie konnte ich das denn blos verpassen?  Da muss ich mich ja gar nicht mehr so anstrengen. 

Darüber das ich am Berg auf Euch warten müsste, mache ich mir nun wirklich keine Sorgen. Mein Trick ist einfach, dass ich halt viel länger brauche als ihr... im WP wird das endlich mal belohnt  Aber das TT hat das ja mittlerweile auch kappiert und die Sonntagstour von schnell auf langsam geändert


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. November 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hast Du deswegen die Tour am Dienstag herausgenommen?


Ja hat er, aber ha ha es gibt Ersatz!


Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hätte leider eh nicht gekonnt; muß mal wieder länger arbeiten!


Nachdem du beim letztem Mal schon so kurzfristig abgesagt hast, wirds langsam komisch. Ich glaub du magst nicht mit uns fahren


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. November 2008)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn das Zitat mit den Bonuspunkten her?


 
Voreilige Zusage von Boris in diesem Thread hier,  weil er wahrscheinlich dies hier nicht gelesen hatte :



surftigresa schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr noch externe Verstärkung gebrauchen? Ich komme auf ca. 6h biken, 3-4h laufen und 2-3h Fitness-Studio die Woche.
> Gruss,
> Melanie


 


surftigresa schrieb:


> ... Wie konnte ich das denn blos verpassen?  ...


 
Das hängt mit Deiner Aussage von oben zusammen.




surftigresa schrieb:


> .. Aber das TT hat das ja mittlerweile auch kappiert und die Sonntagstour von schnell auf langsam geändert


 
Die Einsicht wird nicht von Dauer sein .


----------



## sun909 (11. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ist zum Glück nur ne Bänderdehnung. Das kommt davon, wenn man "Neulingen" mal zeigen will, wie so eine Baustammüberquerung funktioniert...



Hey Boris,
das ist aber nicht von letzter Woche von dem Stunt oder?

Da hat sich der Freund vom Chris auch bei seinem Stunt die Hand gebrochen  und trägt jetzt erstmal Gips...

Uih uih, so langsam haben wir eine zu heftige Quote auf unseren Touren 

gute besserung!
sun909


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey Boris,
> das ist aber nicht von letzter Woche von dem Stunt oder?
> 
> Da hat sich der Freund vom Chris auch bei seinem Stunt die Hand gebrochen  und trägt jetzt erstmal Gips...
> ...



ne, nicht nur der Baumstamm, zu allem Übel bin ich am Dienstag morgen auch noch die Treppe raufgeflogen und habe mir dabei den gleichen Daumen nochmals verbogen 

Hoffe mal, daß ich ab Samstag wieder eine lockere Runde mitfahren kann, die Tabletten wirken doch sehr gut

Zum Glück ist mein Arbeitsweg flach, kann den mit einem Gang bewältigen So bleibt man wenigstens ein bisgen im Fahren.

Ja ja, unsere Ausfallquote erreicht echtes TT-Niveau, nur das bei uns die Leute nicht mit techn. Defekt ausfallen, sondern leider mit Verletzungen. Aber auch das wird sich mal ändern


----------



## Redfraggle (11. November 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ja hat er, aber ha ha es gibt Ersatz!
> 
> Nachdem du beim letztem Mal schon so kurzfristig abgesagt hast, wirds langsam komisch. Ich glaub du magst nicht mit uns fahren



Gaaaanz im Gegenteil!Aber ich kann halt schlecht nein sagen, und wenn dann so eine arme geplagte Kreatur mit Schmerzen in der Praxis steht, wird die halt hinten d´rangehängt und dann schaffe ich das bis 18.30 nicht!
Lieben Gruß
Barbara


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. November 2008)

Heute auf meiner Bikerunde, unweit des Forsthauses "Scheuerheck": 

Ein Jogger kommt mir entgegen, nix ungewöhnliches. Der Jogger ist gut an mir vorbei, da kommen mir zwei noch nicht ganz ausgewachsene Wildschweine entgegen. Auch noch nichts ungewöhnliches in diesem Revier. Ungewöhnlich ist jedoch, dass diese Schweine frei von jeder Scheu fröhlich grunzend auf mich zulaufen. Freundlich halte ich an, widme mich den Tierchen. 

Der Jogger kommt währenddessen etws zurück, fängt an zu pfeifen und zu rufen. Während die eine Sau achtlos an mir vorbeidinselt, interessiert sich das andere Tier schnüffelnd und quickend für mein Vorderrad meines dazu passenden "Checker Pigs". Und dann passiert es: Dieses blöde Schwein beißt mir in den Vorderreifen! Ich beschließe, mit einer abrupten Lenkerbewegung den Austausch weiter Vertrauensseligkeiten nachhaltig abzubrechen. 

Die Stimmlage des Joggers hat mittlerweile eine höhere Frequenz erreicht. Egal, ich schwinge mich aufs Rad und fahre los. Dem Schwein ist es jedoch nicht egal und trottet treudoof hinterher. Also Gas! Die Stimmlage des joggenden Schweinehirten ist parallel dazu tatsächlich noch steigerungsfähig - hätte ich nicht gedacht, Respekt! 

Immerhin, der Sau wird es zu blöd und wendet sich ab. Schwein gehabt - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, denn nicht nur die "Schmitz' Katz", sondern auch die "gesengte Sau" leben mit dem Ruf, einen gewissen Speed zu erreichen. 

Jetzt weiß ich aber wenigstens, was aus diesen Jungs geworden ist.

Also, Freunde des Tretsports, Achtung vor vertrauensseligen, wegelagernden Wildschweinen im Bereich Scheuerheck! Und für mich gibt es heute Abend zur TT-Weihnachtsfeier natürlich "Schwein" . Der Reifen, ein Albert, hat es übrigens überlebt. Pig-tested - klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. November 2008)

Sehr geil !!!
Ich lach mich grad weg bei der Vorstellung, wie das Viech an dem Albert wie an nem Knochen knabbert 

Schöne Grüße und bitte den Aufkleber am Reifen nicht vergessen...


----------



## Schildbürger (28. November 2008)

Erst drei, jetzt zwei Schweine?


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Heute, später Nachmittag, Nähe Forsthaus BAM-Scheuerheck: Ich nähere mich von hinten einem Jogger mit Kind auf Fahrrad und drei hinterherlaufenden Hunden. ... und dann sehe ich es: Es sind keine Hunde, sondern Überläufer, heranwachsende Wildschweine!


Oh, oh, ich denke da gerade an Schweinebraten...


----------



## meg-71 (8. Februar 2009)

Nummer Fünf lebt
kann euch doch nicht  allein lassen.
November Dezember war kein Training möglich wegen langwieriger Fußverletzung, aber ab jetzt wid attackiert.

Gruß Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Februar 2009)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nummer Fünf lebt
> kann euch doch nicht  allein lassen.
> November Dezember war kein Training möglich wegen langwieriger Fußverletzung, aber ab jetzt wid attackiert.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Hi Michael,

schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören Der Winter wartet auch noch auf Dich

Fußverletzung??? Kann nur vom vielem Lauftraining kommen Ist nicht gut

Vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Februar 2009)

meg-71 schrieb:


> ...November Dezember war kein Training möglich wegen langwieriger Fußverletzung, aber ab jetzt wid attackiert.
> 
> Gruß Michael


 
Wahrscheinlich hast Du als überzeugter Specialized-Fan Deinem "Material" auf der Arbeit einen derben Fusstritt verpasst und Dich dabei verletzt . Wie auch immer, gut, dass Du wieder aktiv bist .


----------



## Riderin (7. März 2009)

Hi ihr Lieben..

nun kann die Saison so langsam wieder starten.. 

Ich hoffe, auch dieses jahr gibts bei Euch wieder viele schöne Touren, und ich hoffe, dass es zeitlich so klappt, dass wir wieder öfter bei Euch mitfahren können.

Mein Hase und ich haben für den Sommer einen Transalp geplant ( jessasworaufhabichmichdanureingelassen).. werden also auch dementsprechend viel in den Alpen trainieren, aber die Krabbelgruppentouren mit Euch möchte ich doch zu gerne in diesem Jahr wieder miterleben.
Den Hasen schicken wir dann lieber mit dem TT-Team mit 


Bis bald mal

dat Jana ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (8. März 2009)

Hi Jana,

lieb von Dir zu hören! Und schön, dass das TTL anscheinend ein gewisses "Krabbelgruppenimage" hat und das TT als tierfreundlich eingeschätzt wird . Beides unterstütze ich natürlich gerne mit einem passenden Nachwuchsbild :





Man sieht sich auf dem Trail! Wird bald mal Zeit für eine gemeinsame, gemütliche Schweinerunde.


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. April 2009)

08/15-Mountainbiker sieht man nicht oft im Fernsehen, manch einer hat auch vielleicht von der "Bombenkrater-Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion" in München gehört. Daher hier der Fernsehtipp für Morgen:



Thomas schrieb:


> Das Bayerische Fernsehen bringt morgen auf BR3 in der Sendung "quer" ab 20:15 einen Beitrag zur Schliessung des Bombenkrater Geländes sowie zu den gerüchtehalber anstehenden Streckensperrungen auf den Isartrails rund um München.


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2009)

Danke Boris für die geile Tour heute!!
Hat echt Spaß gemacht, die ganzen endlosen Serpentinen und anderen Leckerlies unter die Räder zu nehmen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal, dann kannst mir auch das Bier ausgeben...


Grüße

Volker


----------



## MieMaMeise (25. April 2009)

Super Tour, mit vielen sehr fordernden Spitzkehrenasphalt. Leider sind wir nur an einer Stelle zum knipsen gekommen:







Ein paar mehr Fotos gibt es hier.
Vielen Dank Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Danke Boris für die geile Tour heute!!
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht, die ganzen endlosen Serpentinen und anderen Leckerlies unter die Räder zu nehmen.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal, dann kannst mir auch das Bier ausgeben...
> ...



Hi Volker,

ich muß zugeben, dass Du mich total übberascht hast!!!!

Respekt, die Bierrampe so locker raufzufahren

Mit dem Bier ist doch Ehrensache, beim nächsten Stammtisch, Tour oder Weihnachtsfeier


@MieMaMeise - Du warst ja wirklich kurz davor, nur noch das Hinterrad hat fehlte


Danke an ALLE Mitfahrer/rin. Super nette Truppe, viel zu lachen, sogar etwas Techniktraining war drin.


Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Enrgy (25. April 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> ich muß zugeben, dass Du mich total übberascht hast!!!!
> 
> Respekt, die Bierrampe so locker raufzufahren




...ich hab das im Nassen trainiert...


Noch besser war aber der gedopte CC-Sportsfreund aus Holland, der das Ding auf dem mittleren Blatt (!) rauf ist, sich allerdings nach der letzten Stufe mit der Hand am Baum abstützen. Also zählts nicht


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. April 2009)

Ganz famose Tour, Boris!  Warum bin ich nicht schon mal eher mit Dir gefahren? Wirklich sehr schick!
Und das mit dem Schlüsselstellenüben halten wir auf jeden Fall auf dem Radarschirm. 

Vielen Dank!

Claus.


----------



## on any sunday (26. April 2009)

Danke an den grünen Boris für die feine Ahrtour, war sozusagen die Premiere für heute.

Zwei uralte Mitfahrer wollten unbedingt an die Ahr, haben sie halt die Tour von gestern mit einer Variante über den Steiner Berg bekommen, mit Altmännerstopp am Ex Cafe Fahrtwind und Abschluss Eisbecher in Rech. 

Einer hat zwar die Kehrenorgie vom Alfred Dahm Turm verflucht, der andere sich etwas verwundert über meine verbesserte Kehrentechnik gezeigt. OK, die letzte Kehre war wieder meine Problemtornare.

Wetter war perfekt, das Wandereraufkommen übersichtlich und eine friedliche Koexistenz.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Juni 2009)

*TTL on Tour*
*Nauders (A) im Dreiländereck vom 20. bis 27.06.2009*​ 

*Ein kleiner Rückblick auf unseren Alpenurlaubstrainingsbikeurlaub. *​ 

*Sowohl der Wetterbericht als auch der tatsächliche Wetterzustand zu Hause verhießen nichts Gutes. Trotzdem setzten sich am 20.06.*

*Kalinka (Karin)*
*Timber (Iris)*
*Rote Laterne (Lissy)*
*Daywalker74 (Thomas)*
*Montana (Guido)*
*Spooky (Marco)*
*und Eifelwolf (Helmut)*

*Richtung Alpen in Bewegung. In Ehrwald wurden Marco und Thomas auf eigenen Wunsch aus dem Auto geworfen. Sie wollten lieber per Bike die Reise nach Nauders, ein wackeres, feierfreudiges Dörfchen auf dem Alpenhauptkamm am bekannten Reschenstausee,fortsetzen.*






*Der erste Tag gehörte der Anfahrt und der Orientierung im Ort. Aber bereits am Sonntag sollte eine Reschenseerunde gestartet werden - natürlich mit einer "Bergeinheit" in Form eines Umweges über die Lärchenalm.*

*

*
*Der Berg will verdient sein.*




*Robuster Naturtrail!*

*

*
*Teletubby neben Kandelaber*

*

*
*Flowiger Wiesentrail*

*

*
*"Land.... nee, Wasser in Sicht!"*




*Rollrunde am Reschen. Erinnert stark an die G1-Rollrunden am Rhein .*

*

*
*Der bekannte Kirchturm, ausnahmsweise mit trockenen Füßen.*




*Alpen halt, gelle.... *


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Juni 2009)

*Tag 2: Es geht Richtung Schweiz und auf dem Rückweg am Schwarzen See vorbei. Man munkelt dort von netten Trails. Die wollen wir uns ansehen. Nach wenig spektakulärer Anfahrt über die MTB-Strecke zur Norbertshöhe geht es über geschwungene Schotterwege in weitem Bogen in die Schweiz. Zurück gibt es mehr Lametta in Form von Trails:




Schiebestrecken...*


*

*
*...Waldtrails...*

*

*
*...Bretterpfade.*

*Am Schwarzen See angekommen, ändert sich das Wetter. Es graupelt, es schneit, ein eisiger Wind weht. Gut eingepackt treten wir den Rückweg an. Über einen leicht verblockten, aber dennoch flowigen Trail geht es nach Nauders zurück.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Juni 2009)

*Tag 3: Das Wetter in Nauders ist nur eklig. Nasskalt. Wolkig. Aber Nauders wirbt selbst mit seinen "zwei Wettern": Jenseits des Alpenhauptkamms, im Vinschgau, ist das Wetter oft anders. Das nutzen wir nun aus, zumal Iris und Lissy vor wenigen Wochen mit den Siebengebirglern noch im Vinschgau Felsgestein und Kuhfladen unter die Stollenreifen genommen hatten. Wir greifen auf ihre Ortskenntnis zurück, trailen ein wenig an Waal-Wegen (gut als Balance-Übung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!), und handeln uns ordentlich Gemecker von einem Bauern und ein paar Wanderern ein. Recht haben sie, wir wollen aber sowieso über Asphalt hoch hinaus nach St. Martin. Um dann über Wanderpfade zurück nach Latsch, unserem Ausgangspunkt, zu biken. Leider fehlen mir darüber ein paar markante Bilder, bin aber sicher, eine der Mitfahrerinnen kann auch hier aushelfen.*

*

*
*Ahrgebirgsfeeling im Vinschgau *

*

*
*Der Königsförster an einem Waal-Weg.*




*Gewagten Konstruktionen...*




*...folgen lauschige Weinlaubengänge.*

*

*
*Der scheinbar endlosen Asphaltstrecke hoch nach St. Martin...*




*...folgen bergab teilweise flowige, aber auch sehr verblockte Trailabschnitte.*

*

*
*Quo vadis...?*


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Juni 2009)

*Tag 4: Das Wetter in Nauders ist beständig - schlecht. Also geht es wieder ins Vinschgau. Meinerseits lasse ich heute das Bike stehen und schnalle die Wanderschuhe an. Die übrige Truppe schwingt sich in Morter auf einen Berg. Auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt . *
*Da dies kein Wanderforum ist, werde ich nicht über meine Tour berichten, sondern die Gelegenheit nutzen, ein paar Basics unseres Urlaubs darzustellen:*




*Unsere persönliche Strech-Limo, hier beim Tourstart in Morter. Tolles Teil, 5 Biker samt kompletter Ausrüstung eingeladen, und man sitzt immer noch recht kommod. An dieser Stelle heißen Dank an Karin für das Zurverfügungstellen ihres Fuhrparkes .*




*Unser tägliches Programm nach dem Abendessen: Treff in der Hotelbar zum Smalltalk, Tages-Fotos sichten und zur Planung des darauffolgenden Tages. *

*An diesem Abend stoßen auch wieder Marco und Thomas sowie Isolde und Bernd, die sich quasi auf der Rückfahrt von einem anderen Urlaubsziel befinden, zu uns.*


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Juni 2009)

*Tag 5: Das Wetter berappelt sich. Wir bleiben in Nauders und fahren mit der Eierbahn auf den Klasjungerkopf. *

*

*

*Vor dort geht es in rasanter Abfahrt runter zum Plamort, einer - nie benötigten - Panzersperre auf der ital. Seite der Grenze.*









*Von Plamort aus geht es Richtung Reschenstausee. Wunderbare Ausblicke begleiten uns.*

*

*




*Gipfelglück und Mikrobensuche schließen sich nicht aus .*

*Wir kommen am Reschensee an. Natürlich geht es nicht ohne Höhenmeter. Also rauf zur Melager Alm ins Langtauferer Tal. Nach abenteuerlichen Schiebestrecken weichen wir auf Schotterwege aus. *





*Auf der Rückfahrt gönnen wir uns auf einer Hotelterrasse ein Eis - Italienbesuch ohne Eisgenuß geht ja gar nicht .*


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Juni 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Tag 4:  Auf den Bericht bin ich gespannt . *
> *
> . *



* Nachdem wir Helmut mit seinen eigenen Stöcken den Berg hochgeprügelt haben, nahmen wir Guido in unser Schlepptau und strampelten und schoben über Trails und Wanderwege oberhalb von Morter zur Morterer Leger. Unterwegs ist uns dann leider das übrig gebliebene Mannsbild auch noch abhanden gekommen. 





Hier ist unser La Montana(ra) noch dabei und lacht 








Ankunft Morterer Leger oder Lager .... und wie jetzt weiter 




Auf flowigen Waldtrail bis zum Hasl Hof




Mensch - Butterbrot mit Holundersaftschorle ist ja so lecker




Frisch gestärkt ging es dann über den letzten Teil des Zugtrails (Hallo Blitzfitz - ich hab ihn wiedergefunden) wieder zurück zu den verlorenen Mannsbildern




Im Hotel angekommen, waren dann auch die in Ehrwald rausgeworfenen Herrlichkeiten angekommen. Frauenpowerquote 45%

*


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. Juni 2009)

*Tag 6: Endspurt. Der Troß teilt sich. Bernd, Thomas und Lissy fahren zur Sesvennahütte und dann durch das Val D'Uina, der restliche Trupp schwingt sich über den Reschenpass und Reschenalm zum Traildorado Grüner See (siehe nachfolgende Bilder).*

*

*
*Startvorbereitungen.*

*

*
*Römische Familienplanung.*

*

*
*Blick von der Reschenalm zum Reschensee.*

*

*
*Flowige Wiesentrails zum Grünen See.*




*Wurzeltrail am Grünen See.*





*Das wars. Persönliches Fazit: Eine tolle, gut zueinander passende Truppe, es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. *
*Und nun schiebe ich mein Bike aus der Türe und fahre ins Ahrgebirge. Dort sieht es wenigstens einigermaßen nach "Alpen" aus. Man sieht sich! Bis dahin: Ride on!*


*..und ich hoffe natürlich auf die Ergänzungen der anderen Mitfahrer(innen) .*


----------



## Montana (28. Juni 2009)

Zunächst mal vielen Dank an unseren Reiseleiter Helmut für den großartigen Bericht.

Ich möchte diesen natürlich sehr gerne ergänzen und ich habe unseren erstklassigen Urlaub auch etwas anders strukturiert. Beginnen möchte ich mit unserer Unterkunft:

_*Nauders Juni 2009 Teil 1*_

*Der Tirolerhof  -     Beauty- Sport- und Wellness Hotel* 




_*Die Tür war zugemauert, hätte aber direkt in unsere Dusche geführt *_




_*Im Hintergrund die Nauders Burg*_



_*
Der Eingangsbereich mit der Hühnerbank  *_




_*Der Aussenbereich*_




_*Die Bar - unser abendlicher Aufenthaltsort (der eine war länger dort  andere kürzer *_




_*Das wunderschön erfrischende Hallenbad - Bilder aus der Sauna habe ich mich nicht getraut *_




_*Der pompöse Speisesaal*_




_*Das opulente Buffet*_




_*Das Helmut und Guido Zimmer*_

_... Fortsetzung folgt ... _​


----------



## Montana (28. Juni 2009)

Nach *meinem ersten Alpenausflug* Ã¼berhaupt  (Reschenseerunde) den ich trotz mangelhafter Bremse und fehlender GÃ¤nge _(das kommt Ã¼brigens davon, wenn man das bike fÃ¼r den Transport komplett auseinander nimmt und 24 Std auf dem Kopf stehend aufbewahrt)_ einigermaÃen gut Ã¼berstanden hatte, folgte am zweiten Tag eine umfangreiche Restauration des Fahrrads. 
So gibt es leider von mir auch keine Bilder von den 2 Touren, da ich am ersten Tag dieses Teletubbie Ding auf dem Kopf hatte, dessen Ergebnisse ich erst noch begutachten und bewerten  muss, und am zweiten Tag hatte ich eher die Finger voller Ãl und konnte nach diversen manual Downloads und Basteleien die zurÃ¼ckkehrende frierende  Bande wieder in die Arme schlieÃen, mit Fahrradfahren war leider nix . So kam wie es am nÃ¤chsten Tag kommen musste, das Wetter wurde miserabel und wir flÃ¼chteten ins Vinschgau. Dort sollte es fahrradtechnisch weiter gehen, denn man/frau wollte nach St.Martin hoch und der arme bereits geschundene _Montana_ sollte mit der Seilbahn  diese 1200 hm bewÃ¤ltigen, aber es kam alles anders :

_*Nauders Juni 2009 Teil 2 *_

*Latsch im Vinschgau â Waalwege und Stadtimpressionen* 



*Unser Wetterfluchtdomizil* 



 
_*So war es geplant, aber wegen dem extrem stÃ¼rmischen Wind fuhr die Seilbahn leider nicht und es wurde Ã¼berlegt zunÃ¤chst mal ein paar Waalwege zu fahren und dann wollten wir weiterschauen *_




*Und auf gings . . .* 




_*So sahen die Wege aus, die gefÃ¤hrlichen Stellen  hat ja schon der Helmut prÃ¤sentiert*_




*In irgendwie verstÃ¤ndlicher Weise war dort das Fahrradfahren verboten, haben wir aber trotzdem ein paar Meter, was laute Proteste hervor rief.*





*Nachdem der Montana die lange 1200 hm Asphaltauffahrt begutachtet hatte entschied er sich dagegen und fÃ¼r Cappuccino und eine Latsch Ortsbesichtigung * 




*Also ab â¦ *




*Denn dort gab es alte und â¦ *




*â¦ neue HÃ¤user*




*â¦ lustige Plakate *




*Kunst und endlich auch â¦*




*â¦das Cafe Jolly *




*...wo es leckeren Latte Macchiato gab  â¦ *




*.. und Ã¼berall waren diese Spiegel und man musste einfach â¦*




*Dann traf ich total Ã¼berraschenderweise Marco und Thomas die gerade Richtung Stilfser Joch und spÃ¤ter dann zu uns nach Nauders fahren wollten *




*Langsam wurde es Abend und ich wartete auf die St.Martin Bezwinger â innen, doch deren Hoch- und Runterfahrt dauerte lÃ¤nger wie erwartet*. 




_*So entdeckte ich glÃ¼cklicherweise noch ein schÃ¶nes passendes Schild was fÃ¼r manche Alpen Premieren als Leitmotiv gelten kÃ¶nnte  â¦.*_ 

_... Fortsetzung folgt ... _​


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juni 2009)

moin!

sehr feiner [email protected] schöne bilder

aber herr montana, hast du bei deinem bericht nicht was WICHTIGES vergessen??? vermisse die bilder von dem seeeeehhhrrrr sehr übersichtlichen essen des hotels. ach ja, ging ja nicht. unsere kameras konnten die pixel auf den tellern nicht vergrößern


thomas


----------



## Montana (28. Juni 2009)

Unser Mittwoch fing genauso an, wie der Dienstag, Regenwetter in Nauders, also ging es wieder ab ins Vinschgau. Das war schon extrem seltsam, 50  60 km Autofahrt und statt Regen und kalt war es sommerlich sonnig und kräftig heiß. Helmut brauchte heute wohl etwas Abwechslung, die Asphalt Tortur hoch nach St.Martin brachte ihn dazu heute _per Pedes_ die Gegend zu erkunden. _Montana_ wollte die Mädels natürlich nicht alleine lassen und war bereit Alles zu geben, es sollte von Morter aus auf 'ne Alm gehen und das erschien machbar, jedoch . 


_*Nauders Juni 2009 Teil 3*_

*Morter im Vinschgau  550 hm mit eisernem Willen dann ging nix mehr * 



 
* Iris, Karin und Lissy wohl gelaunt und extrem fit * 




_* Orientierungsphase 1  *_



 
* Phase 2 . . .* 



 
_* Phase 3  *_



 
* es ging immer weiter hoch  *




* und weiter hoch   * 




* Der Weg wurde immer steiler und noch schwieriger   *



 
* endlos ging es immer weiter nach oben und es war heiß *



 
* die Vegetation wurde immer spärlicher  *

[


*nach 550 hm fragte ich die Damen wie lange es noch so weiter gehen würde, die Antwort war entmutigend: ... " wir haben gerade die Hälfte" , darauf war für Montana der Ofen aus und nach einer längeren Pause entschloss er sich wieder ins Tal zu fahren  :*



 
*   bewundernswert tapfer fuhren die Damen weiter  *




*jetzt wurde mir alles klar, das klingt nach hoch, daher flüchtete ich flott ins Eiscafé nach Morter *




*... lecker erfrischend und belebend   *

[

 
*.. Helmut war auch zurück und wir warteten geduldig auf unsere Mädels *



 
* es wurde noch ein paar Morter News gesichtet *



 
* und das war unser langanhaltender Warteblick*. 

Irgendwann waren dann die tapfereren _bikerinnen_ geschafft aber glücklich zurück. Erstaunliche Leistung und sehr bewundernswert   Dann fuhren wir gemeinsam wieder zurück ins immer noch verregnete Nauders

_... Fortsetzung folgt ... _​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (29. Juni 2009)

hallo Nauderer,
bis jetzt gabs erstmal Zweisamkeit (2,5-samkeit...der Hund )...und schon stehen die Berichte hier in Reih und Glied.
Ich kann da eigentlich nichts zu sagen, weil ich nichts zu motzen habe.
Danke an die Eifeler Reiseleitung.
Danke an die nette Zimmergenossin...immer gerne wieder!
Danke an unsere Alpen-Jungfrau, der immer wieder alleine zurückblieb um unser Alpencross-Training nicht zu behindern. 
Danke an, die Teilzeit-Strohwitwe, die ebenfalls immer tapfer die 1000HM-am-Stück-Grenze knacken wollte.
Schön war es, wir haben das Beste draus gemacht.

Ich habe was gelernt...es dauert immer ca. 1,5h länger als geplant bis man zurück ist!


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Urlauber!

Schön zu hören, dass ihr wohlbehalten zurück seid 

Hatten ja schon gedacht, ihr seid auf Tauch-Urlaub umgestiegen 

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2009)

Am Mittwochabend komplettierte sich dann unsere Reisegruppe, Marco und Thomas kamen wie geplant nach Nauders,  dazu noch zwei GÃ¤ste Isolde und Bernd. An diesem Abend gab es dann auch ein extrem Ã¼bersichtliches Mahl. FÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich reichte das dicke aus, aber wer richtig Hunger hatte, der blieb hungrig. FÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Tag wurde dann die Eierbahn in die HÃ¶he zum  Klasjungerkopf geplant, jedoch kam es wieder anders. Karin hatte sich den FuÃ verknackst und mich zog es irgendwie zum Wasser, ist ja auch klar bei bisher 99,9 % See- bzw. Meerurlauben.  

_*Nauders Juni 2009 Teil 4*_

* Montana's 2 Seenrunde * 


 
* Es ging los Richtung Reschenpass â¦  * 




*â¦ vorbei an netten Skulpturen â¦ *



 
*â¦ ganz weit bis nach Italien  * 




*... endlich in SÃ¼dtirol *



 
*â¦ klarer Weise war ich ermÃ¤chtigt  *



 
*â¦ und bald war ich am Reschensee â¦  * 



 
* ... und in Graun â¦  *



 
*â¦ und am Turm ohne Wasser *




*â¦ im See standen so komische groÃe TÃ¶pfe  *



 
*  â¦ was ein GlÃ¼ck das ich auf einem MTB unterwegs war  *



 
*  â¦ aber auf dem Weg zum Haidersee war dann doch kurz ratlos  *



 
*â¦die HÃ¤user wurden immer zerfallener und endlich war ich dann am momentan schÃ¶neren der beiden Seen â¦*



 
*... dem Haidersee â¦ *



 
*... das Wasser lud zum Baden ein, ich verzichtete jedoch â¦*



 
*â¦ und erfrischte mich anders  *



 
*â¦ an spritzendem Wasser vorbei ging es zurÃ¼ck zum â¦ *




*â¦ Reschensee â¦ *




*â¦ dort sah ich noch ein Bild aus lÃ¤ngst vergangenen Zeiten  oder war ich das gar nicht  â¦ *




* TschÃ¼ss SÃ¼dtirol und â¦ *




* â¦ ab gingâs Ã¼ber die Grenze und prompt fing es wieder zu regnen an, unglauglich â¦  *

Die Hochfahrer âinnen waren auch wieder zurÃ¼ck und spÃ¤ter gab es dann im Hotel ein ganz tolles Galadinner fÃ¼r uns. Wer richtig Hunger hatte _(siehe Textanfang)_ war wieder fehl am Platz  aber es war schon richtig lecker. 

_... Fortsetzung folgt ... _​


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2009)

An unserm letzten kompletten Tag in Nauders teilte sich unsere Gruppe. Lissy, Thomas und Bernd wollten in die absolute HÃ¶he und die Sesvenna HÃ¼tte und das Val d'Uina aufsuchen, eine groÃe Herausforderung mit ca. 2100 hm. Helmut schlug als leichtere Variante (800 hm) einen Ausflug zur Reschenalm und zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die GrÃ¼nseetrails vor. Das erschien mir sehr reizvoll und so war es dann auch und es blieb auch so.  

_*Nauders Juni 2009 Teil 5*_

* Reschner Alm und GrÃ¼nsee * 




* Iris, Karin und Helmut am Start â¦  * 



 
* Der Reschensee etwas von oben betrachtet â¦  * 




* â¦ und etwas weiter oben â¦  * 




* â¦ zwischendurch gab es einen Roadbookabgleich, denn â¦  * 





* â¦ wir waren ja im HÃ¶llental  â¦   *




* â¦ so hÃ¤tten wir auch hoch gekonntâ¦    *




* â¦ aber es funktionierte auch bestens mit dem bike, so langsam habe ich mich irgendwie an die Aufstiege gewÃ¶hnt   â¦    *




* â¦ dann waren wir fast ganz oben â¦ *




* â¦ und hatten unser Ziel erreicht   â¦ *




* â¦ und eine Pause mit lecker Essen und Trinken verdient â¦ *




* â¦ danach gingâs noch etwas weiter in HÃ¶he â¦ *




* â¦ bis fast an die Baumgrenze â¦ *




* â¦ die Iris vor Â´nem Bunker der plÃ¶tzlich auftauchte oder war es eine alte Grenzstation â¦ *




* â¦ danach ging es wieder in die Tiefe zunÃ¤chst Ã¼ber herrliche Wiesennorthshores â¦ *




* â¦ und die genialen GrÃ¼nseetrails â¦ *




* â¦ garniert mit ein paar kniffligen Wurzelpassagen â¦ *




* â¦ zum wunderschÃ¶nen GrÃ¼nsee â¦ *




* â¦ unser Wegweiser zum  â¦ *




* â¦ perfekten Schotterdownhill,  dieser spuckte uns unvermutet kurz vor Nauders wieder aus â¦ *

*Fazit dieser Tour:* FÃ¼r mich hat sich unser gemeinsamer Urlaub alleine fÃ¼r diese Tour _(besonders downhill)_ gelohnt und nun weiÃ ich auch, was das VOTEC kann und das sich die MÃ¼he mit diesem GefÃ¤hrt Berge zu erklimmen 100%ig lohnt, schade nur, dass dieser Groschen nicht schon am Anfang des Urlaubs gefallen war,  bergauf tut sich das bike und sein Fahrer doch etwas schwer und der menschliche Anteil dieses Gespanns gibt dann leider auch zu leicht auf  

ZurÃ¼ck in Nauders war dann Relaxen _(Sauna und Schwimmbad)_ und Souvenir kaufen angesagt und dann saÃen wir schon wieder beim Abendessen und wÃ¤hrend diesem erschien auch unsere HÃ¶hentruppe geschafft aber glÃ¼cklich zurÃ¼ck. Ich hoffe schwer, dass wir auch von diesem Megaevent einen Bericht zu lesen und Fotos zu sehen bekommen. 

_... Fortsetzung folgt ... _​


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2009)

Tja, das war im Prinzip unser tolle Urlaub in Nauders, bleibt noch zu erwÃ¤hnen was wir versÃ¤umt haben. Irgendwie sind meine VorschlÃ¤ge das Nauderer Nachtleben zu besuchen auf taube Ohren gestoÃen  oder waren wir einfach abends _(mit einer Ausnahme )_ einfach viel zu mÃ¼de.  

_*Nauders Juni 2009 Teil 6 *_

* Die verpassten MÃ¶glichkeiten * 



 
* â¦die Almbar war direkt in unserem Hotelâ¦  * 




* â¦ die Traktorbar lag direkt gegenÃ¼ber unsern Zimmernâ¦  * 




* â¦ die Yeti Bar war auch nicht weit entfernt â¦  * 




* â¦ Ok, bis zum Monkey Pub wÃ¤re es etwas weiter gewesen â¦  * 





* â¦ und hier hÃ¤tten die richtigen und hungrigen Sportler ordentlich satt werden kÃ¶nnen, nicht wahr Marco und Thomas   â¦   *


Fazit dieses Urlaubs: Es hat mir ausgezeichnet gefallen. Noch mal vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Organisation und Reiseleitung, *Helmut*. Danke schÃ¶n auch an *Karin* fÃ¼r das zur VerfÃ¼gungstellen ihres wirklich komfortablen Busses. Und danke an *Iris, Lissy *fÃ¼r die angenehme Begleitung und Unterhaltung. NatÃ¼rlich auch an die spÃ¤ter dazu gekommenen *Thomas, Marco, Bernd und Isolde*. Ich werde diese Woche wohl nie vergessen und nun weiÃ ich auch warum sich etwas MTB Training lohnt und werde das auch _(in MaÃen)_ umsetzen. 

Und zum Schluss (sie wollte es ja schriftlich) : 

Lissy,  Du bist die tapferste Mountainbikerin aus unser Region, die ich kenne  
Gratulation zu dieser enormen Leistung  
Die Anderen waren auch natÃ¼rlich nicht schlecht und dem armen armen  _Montana_ meilenweit Ã¼berlegen. 

Aber beenden mÃ¶chte ich diesen mÃ¤chtigen Erguss  positiv und nach vorne schauend: Sehr gerne wieder,  in welcher Form auch immer. 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe an alle

_Guido _

_... E N D E  ... _​


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Sehr gerne wieder,  in welcher Form auch immer.



KFL goes Alpencross?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Juni 2009)

* Tag 6: Sesvenna-Gruppe 

Puh - erstmal die Planungsphase ... fahren wir... fahren wir nicht ... fahr ich mit  ... aber ich konnte nicht anders... ich wollte die Uina mit eigenen Augen sehen!

Also früher aufstehen, Kohlenhydrate bunkern, Bike checken, ...

von Nauders, am Rechen- und Haidersee vorbei nach Burgeis, dann ab nach Schlinig .... 1. Etappenziel:









Vermutlich hatte sich Thomas schon 2 Portionen Kaiserschmarrn gegönnt, da er stundenlang  auf der Hütt`n auf mich warten musste. 

So - und die hab ich mir verdient: Sesvennanudeln - lecker!




Frisch gestärkt ging es weiter über die Schneefelder, durch Gebirgsbäche und an Murmeltieren vorbei




Und dann das - endlich:








Passt doch farblich echt gut....




Thomas nicht verzweifeln, das Schieben hat bald ein Ende  




Siehst Du! Nun noch eine tolle Abfahrt




Zurück ging es dann ab Sur En bis Martina und über die Norbertshöhe nach Nauders. Dort wartete ein übersichtliches Menü und eine neugierige TTL-Reisegruppe.

Wie heißt das? Königsetappe? Das war`s für mich .... 73,5 km ... 2050 HM und ich grinse immer noch!

DANKE Thomas und Bernd .... und an den Rest der Truppe für die Motivation.
DANKE Helmut .... für die super Organisation und die Bildreportagen ... freu mich schon auf eine Foto-CD 
DANKE an meine Zimmergenossin Karin.... freu mich schon auf den AlpenX mit Dir ... und natürlich auch für den Shuttlebus
DANKE an alle die dabei waren ... wir hatten viel Spaß (auch ohne Nauderer Nachtleben)


*


----------



## Schnucki (30. Juni 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> _* Orientierungsphase 1  *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SEHR GEIL!!!! Könnte ich mich direkt dazustellen...dann gäbe es bestimmt auch noch ne Phase 4


----------



## eifelhexe (30. Juni 2009)

Schöne Bilder. Ein paar wenige erinnern mich an meinen bikeurlaub vom letzten Jahr im Vischgau. Wir sind ebenfalls zum Rechenpass hochgeradelt.Ne tolle Gegend.


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2009)

Schnucki schrieb:


> SEHR GEIL!!!! Könnte ich mich direkt dazustellen...dann gäbe es bestimmt auch noch ne Phase 4


Hey...man weiß ja was die Presse so alles mit Bilderauswahl suggerieren kann. *Wir wussten immer wo wir sind!!!*


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hey...man weiß ja was die Presse so alles mit Bilderauswahl suggerieren kann. *Wir wussten immer wo wir sind!!!*



*Und auch wo wir hin wollen!!! *


----------



## Montana (1. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Und auch wo wir hin wollen!!! *



Ja stimmt    immer weiter und weiter in die Höhe 

... und *ihr* habt das auch geschafft


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2009)

Klasse Berichte 

Da kriegt man richtig Lust auf (endlich) Urlaub 



Aber wer raucht eigentlich diese schrecklichen Menthol-Zigaretten?


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2009)

Wir hatten nur einen Raucher dabei! Und das tat er dann ganz heimlich, natürlich um uns nicht zu belästigen


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Juli 2009)

hi nauderraner!

sehr schöner bericht Lissy. an dem tag konntest du wirklich auf dich stolz sein. tolle leistung, reschpekt.

der alpenx wird kein problem für dich

so,für mich heißt es mal ab ins bett. habe heute ne üble zahnbehandlung gehabt.ding mußte raus. sehe echt "lecker" aus und es schmerzt doch sehr.
aber man wird es überleben.

bis demnächst.

gruß thomas


----------



## 2RaFa (3. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klasse Berichte


St
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





immt, verlockende Bilder...
ich will auch endlich mal mit dem Bike in die Alpen !
- und statt mit ner Kuh grobe Schotterpisten fahren (obwohl: die LGKS auf dem 5 Zentner-Bike war gar nicht so schlecht!) mit dem MTB flowige Wiesen- und Wurzeltrails (abwärts) surfen!



Delgado schrieb:


> Aber wer raucht eigentlich diese schrecklichen Menthol-Zigaretten?


Nun, vielleicht war das mit dem Menthol ja nur Tarnung !!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Juli 2009)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ...- und statt mit ner Kuh grobe Schotterpisten fahren (obwohl: die LGKS auf dem 5 Zentner-Bike war gar nicht so schlecht!) mit dem MTB flowige Wiesen- und Wurzeltrails (abwärts) surfen! ...


 
Bei manchen endlos erscheinenden Bergauf-Passagen hätte ich mir meine alte Gummikuh auch gerne zurückgewünscht . Einfach rechte Hand kurz nach hinten drehen, und aufwärts gehts. Heute gehts eher umgekehrt: Rechte Hand nach vorne, und die GripShift schaltet noch einen Gang runter... .


----------



## Montana (8. Juli 2009)

Hier ist noch ein Hinweis auf die BMX Worlds 2009. Wir hatten in Nauders darüber gesprochen. 

Diese findet am kommenden Wochenende in Köln statt.

BMX worlds 2009 website

Ich kann die Sache nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ist vielleicht auch interessant für die _Trickser_ unter uns. Der Ausdruck _Trick_ ist ja weitestgehend dehnbar  und man / frau lernt nie aus. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Nauderer,

die Endabrechnung der Fahrtkosten steht in der IG.
Widersprechen  oder überweisen!


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juli 2009)

@Eifelchef
Danke für die nette Überaschung. 
Kriegt nen Ehrenplatz. Und nur Leute sie ich kenne, aus der Region und die ich mag!


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juli 2009)

Bitte, gern geschehen .

Da haben wir noch einmal Glück gehabt:



kletterprofi schrieb:


> Hast wohl keinen Fernseher zu Hause, heute morgen im Wetterfernsehen bei 3Sat/Bayern überall Schnee so ab 2000hm im Bereich Voralberg/Tirol war bereits ab ca. 1800/1900 hm Schnee. In der Schweiz sieht es ähnlich aus.* Viel Schnee gab es auch im Bereich Rechenpass/Nauders*


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Da haben wir noch einmal Glück gehabt:


*In so nem Team...auch das hätten wir gemeistert!!
Ich hoffe unser Septemper AlpenX bleibt schneefrei. Einen Vorgeschmack auf widrige Wetterverhältnisse hatten wir am WE beim PottX. 
Was für ein SCHLAMM !!!

Trotzdem ein Wahnsinns-WE, daß super organisiert und geguidet wurde.*


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Juli 2009)

Liebe Exil-Nauderer,

schaut doch bitte einmal in das IG-Forum - danke .


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. August 2009)

*TTL-Info-Service :*


_Ein Hinweis, herausgegeben vom ASB:_

_Die Retter und Ambulanzfahrer haben bemerkt, dass beim Straßenunfall die meisten Verwundeten ein Mobil-Telefon bei sich haben. Bei dem Einsatz_
_weiß man aber nicht, wer aus den langen Adresslisten zu kontaktieren ist._

_Ambulanzfahrer haben also vorgeschlagen, dass jeder in sein Handy-Adressbuch__, __die im Notfall zu kontaktierende Person unter demselben _
_Pseudo eingibt. _
_Das international anerkannte Pseudo ist: ICE (= In Case of Emergency)._
_Unter diesem Namen sollte man die Rufnummer der Person eintragen, welche im Notfall durch Polizei, Feuerwehr oder erste Hilfe anzurufen ist._
_Sind mehrere Personen zu kontaktieren, braucht man ICE1, ICE2, ICE3, usw._

_Leicht, kostet nichts, kann aber viel erreichen._

_Ih__r_
_Hausärzteverband Westfalen-Lippe e.V._
_Wilhelm-Brand-Straße 1a _
_44141 Dortmund_


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. August 2009)

Sinnige Maßnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (14. August 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *TTL-Info-Service :*



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2009)

Gute Idee, aber wenn man erst ne PIN eingeben muß, um das Teil zu entsperren, nutzt das beste Notruf-Kürzel nix.
Nun denn, mein Knochen ist immer ohne PIN zu starten und es gibt auch keine Bildschirmschoner Sperre.


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2009)

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++

*(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!

Mehr Infos unter  *mtb.mohlberg.de*

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. September 2009)

*TTL-Info-Service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:*

Die EUROBIKE 2009 ist zu Ende - hier ein ganz, ganz kleiner Rückblick von einer ganz, ganz großen Messe:

Der allgemeine Trend, Bikes bunter zu gestalten (CUBE, MERIDA), wurde von einigen anderen Herstellern ebenfalls aufgegriffen. Dazu vielerorts schöngeformte, "fließende" Rahmenrohre - das Bike wird zum Designobjekt.

Auf der Messe wenig propagiert, hierzulande immer noch ein Mauerblümchen...





... in den USA aber schon in vielen Bikerhänden: Twentyniner!





Hier aufgenommen auf dem Specialized-Stand, gleich gestaltet wie voriges Jahr, gleiche Arroganz und gleich wenig Infomaterial - man kann es sich wohl leisten.

Design jetzt auch an Kinderfahrräder - das einfache, unifarbene rote Pukyrad ist out, aufwändige Lackierung nun auch für die Kiddies:





Wer Kreidler noch aus Jugenzeiten kennt, denkt meist an kreischende Zweitakter mit liegendem wasserscheuen Einzylinder. Hier die heutige Evolutionsstufe:





Wie im Vorjahr platzten die Messehallen aus den Nähten - auch nach einigen Messetagen hat man immer noch nicht jede Standnische gefunden. Bekannte Firmen wie auch Exoten, totgeglaubte und nie gesehene sind zu entdecken - die Eurobike ist bei den Herstellern und deren Umfeld heißbegehrt. Aber auch Sätze, dass aufgrund der wirtschaftlichen Situation an Reisen wie an Sportgeräten gespart wird, waren beim genauen Hinhören zu vernehmen. Vielleicht gab es deshalb auch weniger Give-aways als früher .

Apropos Reisen: Die bisher etwas auf der Eurobike verloren wirkende Stände einzelner Urlaubsregionen und Reiseveranstalter wurden konzentriert in der Aktion "Holyday on bike" am leider hektischen Besuchertag (Samstag) präsentiert. Deutlich mehr Landesregionen, hauptsächlich aus dem Alpenraum, stellten fachkundig ihre Angebote aus. Dazu Reiseveranstalter wie z. B. Alpencrossanbieter. Insgesamt eine mittlerweile vielfältige Informationsquelle für entsprechend Interessierte. Klasse .


----------



## surftigresa (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Wie man im Moment leider deutlich merkt, rückt der Winter immer näher und es wird Zeit für den Winterpokal. Ich fänd's schön, wenn wir wieder ein Team aus den TT- und den TTL-Fahrern zusammen bekommen würden.

Wie sieht es aus bei Euch? Wer wäre dabei?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute

Wir suchen noch ein bis zwei Frauen fürs TT-Spass-Team beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg. Hat nicht jemand Lust mit zu machen. Würde sich ja ganz gut machen vom Namen her.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,


Das U-Boot ist aufgetaucht...
Nach einer kleinen Motorradsaison habe ich wieder vor MTB zu fahren (unglaublich aber wahr..)

Dann wollte ich mich noch von div. Teilen und Rahmen trennen:
Rotwild HT R1 Grösse L neuer Rahmen
Simplon Fully Ohne Gabel und Vorbau
und div. teile

Wer Interesse hat einfach melden..

Aber erstmal: Gruß an alle....


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja das ist ja mal eine freude......  lange nix mehr von Dir gelesen .....

 tut dein Rad denn noch ..... 


*Welcome back 




​*


----------



## Merlin (11. Oktober 2009)

> Das U-Boot ist aufgetaucht...



Hört, hört! Welcome back, lieber Christof. Wie wärs gleich nächste Woche mit ner Abendrunde? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9293


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2009)

> Der Posteingang von Eifelwolf ist voll. Eifelwolf kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.



Mach mal bitte was


----------



## Giom (15. Oktober 2009)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Das U-Boot ist aufgetaucht...
> Nach einer kleinen Motorradsaison habe ich wieder vor MTB zu fahren (unglaublich aber wahr..)


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte was


 
Erledischt.....


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2009)

Giom schrieb:


>



Nee nee Du ,......... ich glaube es ist wieder untergetaucht


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. Oktober 2009)

Heute dank arktischer Kälte, aber schönem Sonnenschein, die erste "Winterrunde" in dick wattierter Ausführung. Und schon habe ich den Eindruck, ich komme nicht mehr von der Stelle. Alles zäh, lahm, kalt, unbeweglich.

Selbst einer meiner Lieblingstrail, sonst schön flowig, macht keinen rechten Spaß: Das Hinterrad drängt beim Downhill mangels staubtrockenem Gripp nach vorne, die Spur ist dank zentimeterdicker Laubauflage nur noch zu erahnen. Der Frost in den letzten Nächten hat ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Wo ist der Sommer, die griffigen Schotterwege, die Temperaturen von gut über 20 Grad...






...wie vor nichtmals einer Woche nicht nur in den deutschen Alpen? Alles Käse - geht es Euch auch so ?


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte auch heulen 



Ich hätte ja wenigstens gerne noch so einen schönen goldenen Oktober gehabt


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muß sagen, solange die Sonne scheint, ist mir auch kaltes Wetter recht.Klar stimme ich Dir zu, 20 Grad plus wären mir auch lieber, aber wir müssen halt das beste d´raus machen.Nervig ist allerdings wirklich, soviel anzuziehen und doch kalte Füße zu bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nervig ist allerdings wirklich, soviel anzuziehen und doch kalte Füße zu bekommen!



oh mann, da sagste was! da darf man glatt wieder 15min früher mit anziehen beginnen...
gegen kalte füße (jaja, frauenkrankheit) helfen überschuhe. 
nachdem ich vorgestern abend auch eisfüße hatte, hab ich gestern mal diese letztens angebotenen aldi-dinger genommen. sind bei trockenheit schonmal nicht schlecht. nur machen die mal überhautpt keinen schlanken fuß wie die von rush/12ender...aber das ist beim n8ride eh egal...


----------



## Krampe (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
Danke für den netten Empfang hier wieder und so
nicht das ihr meint ich hätte in der Zwischenzeit keinen Sport gemacht...
Mein rechtes Handgelenk ist extrem trainiert...
Aber es waren auch 2 Räder. 
Hier mal ein paar andere "Bike" Bilder zur Abwechslung:


----------



## Tazz (18. Oktober 2009)

Sach mal wie sieht das denn bitte aus .........

 ist Dein Knie noch heile ? oder doch schon abgeschrubbelt


----------



## redrace (18. Oktober 2009)

krampe schrieb:


> hi,
> danke für den netten empfang hier wieder und so
> nicht das ihr meint ich hätte in der zwischenzeit keinen sport gemacht...
> Mein rechtes handgelenk ist extrem trainiert...:d
> ...



astrein!


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. November 2009)

Platzierungen muss man feiern, wie sie fallen... und manche kommen auch nie wieder . In diesem Sinne cheers, prost, Stößchen...:





Das Kleingedruckte: Wir sind derzeit nicht konform mit unserer Zielvorgabe - viel zu gut!!!


----------



## Krampe (26. November 2009)

Tja,
Gerade mit frischem Elan in den Winter gestartet und dann beim Punktesammeln kalt erwischt...:kotz:

War ich früher auf dem Schulweg auch so verschlafen ?
Jedenfalls war es der Schüler der mir nach einem Schlenker nach links frontal entgegen kam und mich zu einer recht hohen Wertung in der B-Note trieb.
Die A-Note war eher schlecht da ich nicht auf den Füssen landete sondern auf meiner Lupine welche oben am Helm angebracht ist.
Fazit der ganzen Aktion: Der Helm passt jetzt endlich perfekt, die Lupine ist chrashgetestet und funktioniert immer noch, die Rückenwirbel sind schön gestaucht d.h. ich bin kleiner und Windschnittiger geworden und ich habe mir vorgenommen verschlafene Schüler zukünftig mit maximaler Wattzahl aus ihrem morgendlichen Dämmerzustand in einen strahlen hellen Tag zu befördern...
Also trainiert mal bis nächste Woche für mich mit...
Gruß Christof


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. November 2009)

Gute Besserung! In die Speichen gesteckte und nach oben mit einer Schnur gesicherte Bierdeckel (Konstruktion war im späten 20. Jahrhundert allen Jugendlichen bekannt ) wecken müden Gegenverkehr ebenfalls auf .


----------



## Tazz (26. November 2009)

Krampe schrieb:


> Tja,
> Gerade mit frischem Elan in den Winter gestartet und dann beim Punktesammeln kalt erwischt...:kotz:
> 
> War ich früher auf dem Schulweg auch so verschlafen ?
> ...



Oh je 



*Gute Besserung 

 *
hoffe Du hast nicht allzu lange Einschränkungen 

 deswegen ............. ja ja die Jugend von heute


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Dezember 2009)

*Ein Monate vermisstes Bild begrüßte die Eifelwelt heute Morgen: Alles, wunderbar und märchenhaft, in wohlig weiße Zauberwatte gepackt. Und, scheinbar, wenn auch nicht tatsächlich, war der Matsch gern verdrängte Geschichte. *
*Bei einem solchen Wetterchen ist das Bike schnell gesattelt. Die altbekannte Hausrunde - eigentlich unverkennbar, aber in ganz neuer Optik. Millionen Glitzerkristalle blinken freudig in den blauen Himmel. Winter kann so schön sein!*




​ 
*Fast würde man den Sommer vergessen, wenn da nicht die altbekannten, aber fast vergessenen Zipperlein wären: Brauner, grundloser Schlamm, der unter der noch dünnen Schneedecke schmatzend lauert, wo im Sommer noch staubige Trails lockten, und die altbekannten schmutzigweißen Vereisungen, die sich gewichtsträchtig am Rahmen, Hose und Schuhe breitmachen, aber auch gerne den Umwerfer, Schaltwerk und selbst Kassette temporär lahmlegen. Der Winter kam halt nicht alleine - er hatte Väterchen Frost im Schlepptau. Und wie es scheint, bleibt er vorerst unser Gast. Machen wir das Beste daraus - immerhin ist der Winterpokal nun das, was er eigentlich sein sollte: frostig und winterlich!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Dezember 2009)

Aufgrund wenig appetitlicher Straßenzustände....






...blieb ich heute in der Heimat, befuhr meine Hausrunde,...





...sofern man von "Fahren" überhaupt sprechen konnte, freute mich über die nahezu menschenleeren Wälder und den Wunsch "Ein Radfahrer..... gute Fahrt!" der beiden dann doch getroffenen Wanderer älteren Semesters. Währenddessen kletterte das Thermometer von -8 Grad am Morgen auf -2 Grad am frühen Abend. Für meine Hausrunde benötigte ich heute doppelt so lange als normal, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit unter 10 km/h ().... aber kräftig trainierte  Oberschenkel .


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Wir wünschen allen *​ 




*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.*










* Liebe Grüße*

* Yogine & Yogi*


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Januar 2010)

*Ein frohes neues Jahr 2010,*
*vor allem Gesundheit, Glück und Kindersegen. *
*Evtl. auch noch nette Biketouren. Wobei ich mich bei meiner ersten Tour des Jahres irgendwie beobachtet gefühlt habe.... *​ 


​


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Juni 2010)

Sommer und Sonne, hat es lange nicht mehr gegeben, aber heute: Das musste genutzt werden, hinauf aufs Bike und ab zur "Schweinerunde". Mit mehreren Personen suhlen macht mehr Spaß, also Angela, Lissy und Günter aufs Rad gesetzt, Verena noch schnell von der Straße geholt und ab gings.




*In Süddeutschland soll Regenwetter sein... tzzzz.*




*Fast schon so bekannt wie die Pont D'Avignon*





*Kein Zweifel, hier gehts durch die wilde Eifel!*




*Pause an der Martinhütte...*




*...um Elan zu holen...*




*...für den Abschluss.*

Herzlichen Dank an alle Mitfahrer(innen) für die Anwesenheit, das Amusement, die hohe Frauenqoute, die tatkräftige Hilfe und überhaupt... der Sommer fängt gerade erst an .


----------



## Freckles (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

nochmals vielen, vielen Dank für's Guiden auf der superschönen Tour durch die wilde Eifel heute und natürlich auch für die Stärkung nachher .

Würde mich freuen, wenn's noch mal klappen würde!

Cheers,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> nochmals vielen, vielen Dank für's Guiden auf der superschönen Tour durch die wilde Eifel heute und natürlich auch für die Stärkung nachher .
> 
> ...



Na Angela wenn du schon mal ein TT -Team kennen gelernt hast und dir das gefallen hast. Können wir ja dann die Tour am Samstag doch noch etwas erweitern. denn du kennst doch bestimmt den Lieblingsspruch des Team Tomburg? Wir sind nicht zum Spass hier!! 

Ich denke wir können dann noch ein par schöne Steigungen einbauen

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freckles (3. Juni 2010)

Haha, wir hatten heute 38km mit 550 Höhenmeter (war das so, Lissy?). Heißt das, wir machen den 7Geb. Cross am Samstag?? 

Ne, ist schon ok, wenn man nicht gefordert wird, lernt man ja auch nix dazu, oder wie? Und außerdem sind wir ja nicht zum Spaß hier, wo kämen wir denn da hin !

Bis Samstag denne!
Angela


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> nochmals vielen, vielen Dank für's Guiden auf der superschönen Tour durch die wilde Eifel heute und natürlich auch für die Stärkung nachher .
> 
> ...



Was soll man da noch hinzufügen 
Schön wars, Tour, Guide, Wetter, Unterhaltung, Verpflegung - alles perfekt!

Kann ich das Brückenfoto haben?


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2010)

"Bavarian Summer" im Karwendel​ 




*September 2010: Drei, die auszogen, das Karwendel zur Zeit der Tag- und Nachtgleiche zu erkunden. Schönstes Herbstwetter empfängt uns. Der erste Ausflug bringt uns vom bayerischen Lenggries Richtung Tegernseer Hütte (zwischen den Berggipfeln erkennbar).*





*Die Biketouren werden aufgelockert mit wenigen Wandertouren auf den Hausberg Lenggries, dem "Brauneck", wo nicht nur die "wilde Hilde" excellent Ski fahren lernte:*





*Touren in die sich herbstlich färbende Umgebung...*





*...die sich noch von der warmen Sommersonne verwöhnen lässt...*





*...kombiniert mit körperlicher Ertüchtigung:*





*Wege, deren Ziel man eigentlich nicht kennenlernen möchte, weil man hofft, sie wären unendlich:*





*Zum Wochenende ging es dann auf die österreichische Seite des Karwendels, zur Teilnahme an der DIMB-Aktivtour "Grenzgänge im Karwendel" der DIMB IG München. Hier kurz nach dem Start der 11 Mitfahrer und 4 Guides:*





*Gute Stimmung...*





*...bei guter Aussicht Richtung "Großer Ahornboden":*





*Schon bald geht es bergauf Richtung Plumsjochhütte, ein schöner Kurbelweg...*





*...mit Wasserkühlung...*





*...und nicht endend wollenden herrlichen Aussichten:*









*Nachdem uns die Plumsjochhütte verschluckt hatte, der auf uns haftende Staub dem Abfluss der zwei funktionstüchtigen Duschen anvertraut worden war und wir das leckere Einheitsmahl eingenommen hatten, bleibt noch Zeit genug für einen Hüttenabend hoch oben in den Bergen beim Schein einer einsamen Gaslampe:*






*Nachfolgende Fotoaufnahme erfreut zu gewissen Tageszeiten nicht unbedingt die Fotografrierten, zeigt aber dem interessierten Leser sehr deutlich den Kuschelfaktor eines Hüttenlagers. Leider lässt sich die fehlende Heizung und Elektrizität, der Schein diverser kleiner Taschenlampen, die Schlaflaute der anwesenden Menschen und die Brunftlaute der vor der Hütte herumlungernden Rothirsche nicht im Bild vermitteln:*





*Wir waren vorgewarnt worden, und es kam noch schlimmer: Der Wetterbericht prognostizierte einen Temperaturabfall um 15 Grad, dazu die Ankunft eines Tiefdruckgebietes. Der Hüttenwirt unkte schon am Nachmittag: Das ist Schneewind! Die kleine Hoffnung, dass die wärmende Föhnlage stabil bleiben würde, erfüllte sich leider nicht. Der Föhn brach zusammen. Am nächsten Morgen begrüßte uns der Winter:*





*Die Tourplanung sah u. a. vor, weiter über die Falkenhütte zum höherliegenden Karwendelhaus zu radeln. Dort notierte man jedoch eine Schneelage von rd. 50 cm. Eine Weiterfahrt machte bei dem Nassschnee wenig Sinn. Wir brachen daher unsere Tour ab. Im Tal trafen wir eine Bikegruppe, die vom Karwendelhaus ihre Tour ebenfalls abgebrochen hatte und die dortige hohe Schneelage bestätigte. Es machte einfach keinen Sinn. Zumindest dieses Jahr. Nächtes Jahr wird die Tour voraussichtlich einen zweiten Anlauf erfahren. Vielleicht, oder sogar wahrscheinlich, laufen wir wieder mit.*

*Nebenbei bemerkt: Nebenbei bemerkt man wirtschaftliche Betätigungsfelder eines KBU-MTB-Teams. Da es sich um ein ehrenwertes Gewerbe handelt, sei das Lüften des Schleiers der Verschwiegenheit gewährt:*





*Soweit für heute .*


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2010)

Sehr schöner Bericht und wunderschöne Bilder. Da blutet einem das Herz nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.

Grüße Micha


----------



## LukePC (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich will auch in die Alpen...

muss aber vorsichtshalber noch mehr Fahrtechnik üben. Dabei kann ich ja dann auf den Sommer warten und Träumen und Planen 

Gruß aus Beuel


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Januar 2011)

Da einige Anfragen aufgekommen sind, wie es denn momentan am Nordeifelrand aussieht: Nun, da wo Wege einen Platz an der Sonne gefunden haben, rollt es sich fast sommerlich. Ansonsten begegnet einem auch schon einmal ein Sturzbach auf dem Weg. Matsch war eigentlich nicht wirklich das befürchtete Thema.

Allerdings ist das gestrige laue Frühlingswetterchen auch wirklich von "gestern". Heute war es merklich kälter, momentan nur noch Null Grad, und dort, wo Schnee und Eis überlebt haben, findet man statt Sulz- nun wieder Harschschnee, oft mit Eisplatte als wenig kontaktfreudiges Fundament.

Und man braucht gar nicht lange zu suchen, um solche winterlichen, oft echt fies zu fahrenden Streckenabschnitte...






...oder leicht feuchtbiotopische Trails zu finden .





(Bilder: Unweit Forsthaus Bad-Münstereifel-Scheuerheck, unweit Decke*n* Tönnes)

Wie auch immer: Die nächste Sommerhitze und auch die staubigen Trails kommen wieder; versprochen !


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Dezember 2011)

*Allen Biker(innen) ein frohes Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr!*


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Redfraggle (26. Dezember 2011)

Helmut, die Schäfchen sind top!!
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (11. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich jetzt sicher mit Ventilkappen, Reifenhebern und Kettenschlössern beworfen werde, weil ich diesen Thread wieder aus der Versenkung geholt habe ...

Wo sind die ganzen alten Nasen, die diesen Post (auch während meiner eigenen Abwesenheit) so fleissig gehegt und gepflegt haben ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. August 2013)

a) Rente
b) Nirwana
c) beim TT Asyl gefunden
d) Untergrund


----------



## Enrgy (11. August 2013)

waren alle gedopt und sind nun auf lebenszeit gesperrt


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. August 2013)

d) Untergrund - überlegt einen Ü50-7GB-Thread oder Wirklich-Langsam-Fahrer zu eröffnen


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (19. August 2013)

Hier lebt ja noch was....
Ich bin begeistert !!!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (15. Mai 2016)

auf gehts......
TTL-Revival ?

AUF EIN NEUES !!!!


----------



## sun909 (15. Mai 2016)

Leichenschänder


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (16. Mai 2016)

Auf jeden Fall,

hier wird nicht einfach so rum-gestorben... es lockt das ewige Leben


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2016)

Ich bewerfe Dich mit Ventilkappen, Reifenhebern und Kettenschlössern! Die eigentliche Zellmembran zimmert uns doch in regelmässigen
Abständen mit Themen rein die vermuten lassen datt Team-Tomburg
-aus ewigen Studenten besteht (soviel Freizeit kann kein Normalsterblicher haben!)
-die ASTA die Krankenversicherung abdeckelt (datt schafft Sorgenfreiheit) und
-so schweineschöne Pics als Realort noch nitt mal Google-Earth produzieren kann....
Empfehlung:
-zurück zur Rotte, geschätzer Überläufer! Neien, beste Grüße, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (3. August 2018)

Ich benutze einfach den alten Thread

Kurzfristig für Samstag:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16948

Grüße.


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. August 2018)

Habe ich mich erschrocken.... ich dachte schon, der *TT*L- *Grüne Frosch* https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/gruener-frosch.48061/ wäre wieder auferstanden .


----------



## gruener-Frosch (3. August 2018)




----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. August 2018)

kurze Männertour 

Belohnung nach der Anreise....









gut geschlafen, trotzdem zu faul selber hochzufahren - ok - zu Verteidigung, die letzten 500 Hm zum Altissimo waren selbst zu treten, natürlich wie immer da unten anspruchsvoll steil.





Aber datt lohnt sich





nun ging es in den 601 und zum Schluß, als wäre es nicht schon anspruchsvoll genug, auf die Downhillpiste.


Resultat: man sollte doch öfters mal ne Pause machen, besonders wenn die Arme müde werden...




paar blaue Flecken, aber das gehört dazu - oder alte Männer sollen die Jungen ziehen lassen

Magen auffüllen, schließlich musste ja (wie jeden Abend) Gerstensaft vernichtet werden






Tag 2 das Übliche





 OK, ich bins... wegen fehlendem Kontrast auf dem Garmin genossen wir einen Verfahrer über ne Stunde und noch mal zusätzlichen Höhenmetern , zum Schluß hat es doch noch gereicht..





Tag 3 - auf zur bike repuplic....





mit erschwerten Bedingungen.. obwohl wir unten ne Tageskarte gelöst haben, der Weg war einfach versperrt, hier mussten wir nochmals Maut löhnen..




Mittagspause:






Belohnungsbier




Insgesamt ein sehr schönes langes Wochenende, anstrengend aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Leider haben wir sehr wenige Bilder in Sölden geschossen, wir waren so im Trailrausch, da konnte man einfach nicht anhalten. Außerdem sollte sich die Tageskarte ja Lohnen. Nach den Auswerten der Daten sind wir an diesem Tag knapp EDIT: 80 Kilometer (mit Querfahrten) gefahren, sehr spaßig und teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll. Der nächste Trip nach Sölden wir sicherlich länger werden, bei der Rückreise haben wir alle Knochen und Sehnen/Gelenke gemerkt... Kann man mal für einen Tag so machen...


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2018)

80.000 Tiefenmeter am Tag?
Waow, nicht schlecht, Boris.


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. August 2018)

Edit 2 - ja, kann nicht sein, ich habe die gefahrenen Kilomter den Tiefenmeter gleichgesetzt... Also Blödsinn die 80 KM


ja, irgendwie komisch, aber mein Sigma Radcomputer läuft ja nur mit, wenn das Rad sich dreht, und da wir nur mit dem Lift rauf und den Rest halt runter, zeigte er diesen Kilometerstand an..... Daher gehe ich davon aus, das es so war.
Sollte nur ne Info sein, mir sagt diese Zahl nicht viel, hab halt bisher keine Erfahrungen mit Bikeparks und Liften...

Der Edge des Mitfahrer war übrigens der gleichen Meinung. Aber bitte, das sollte nur ne Info sein, nichts anderes. Evtl. haben ja schon Sölden e(E)rfahrene bessere Informationen, ob das Humbug ist.

Zeitraum - quasi morgens erster Lift rauf, 30 Min. Mittag und bis 16:45 den letzten Lift genutzt.

Verlauf war: 6003 - 3X; 6010 - 2X; 6005 - 3X, 6007 -2X,696, 6008, 672, 6009, 6013 sehr oft, so aus der Erinnerung.
OK was man abziehen müsste sind die Querfahrten.  Werde die Daten jetzt ändern.


----------



## on any sunday (13. August 2018)

Mal kurz überlegen, wenn du 80.000 hm pro Tag machen würdest, müsstest du pro Stunde ca. 3000 Hm abfahren, dein Wert ist vollkommender Unfug.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. August 2018)

jaja, ist ja gut, war anstrengend die Tour, hatte wohl zu oft Sauerstoffarmut im Brain


----------



## Heiko34 (14. August 2018)

Mal ne Frage an die Leute hier im Thread: 
Ich wohne seit einigen Jahren in Morenhoven.
Dieses Jahr bin ich nach paar Jahren Abstinenz wieder zum Biken gekommen. Besteht die Möglichkeit, da ich mich hier was Biken angeht nicht auskenne, sich euch mal bei ner kleinen Ausfahrt anzuschließen? Suche auch generell Leute hier im näheren Umkreis zum gemeinsamen biken...

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. August 2018)

Hallo Heiko,

hier der Thread ist fast schon Leichenfledderei..
das TTL gibt es nicht mehr, die meisten sind "ausgewandert" oder wie ich mal mit längeren Unterbrechungen wieder dabei.
Quasi bin ich aktuell der einzig halbwegs Aktive im TTL. Und bin meistens in anderer Umgebung tätig.

Nebenan die Tomburger sind eine gute Adresse hier im Bonner Raum.

Grüße.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. August 2018)

Hat wer Lust und Zeit am Samstag in Luxemburg zu fahren?

Wenn ja, bitte melden


----------



## Redfraggle (15. August 2018)

Leider nicht da!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. August 2018)

schade..., bis demnächst mal.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (17. August 2018)

zur Info:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16966


----------



## gruener-Frosch (20. August 2018)

Was man so an einem schönen Samstag macht:

gut gelaunt sein






Die Dame achtet natürlich mal wieder auf die Haltung..





Fahrtechnik hilft hier in Luxemburg einfach 





Bikecheck während der Tour



 
Metall auf Metall bremst auch - oder, irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Bremse nicht..





weiter geht es. Immer schön auf die Grundhaltung achten 



 

Einfach herrlich hier...







 
Leider ist durch das Unwetter hier vieles an Brücken und Pfaden zerstört worden, längere Tragepassagen waren dabei, trotzdem war es einfach mal wieder ein schöner Tag.

Grüße an meine Mitfahrer/Innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2018)

Das sieht nach Spass aus


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2018)

Top Tag, danke Boris


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2018)

War denn viel kapuut durch die Unwetter ? Wie siehts in der Schlucht am Amphitheater runter aus ?


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2018)

Trail vom Schloss hat ziemlich gelitten, aber zu 80% repariert.

Das Tal mit den schönen Brücken ist total am Arxxx   

Brücken zu 90% einfach weggerissen, alles total versandet, da könnte man heulen, wenn man das Schmuckstück vorher kannte...

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2018)

Ah ok  Danke.
Das werden die sicherlich reparieren. Dauert wahrscheinlich nur noch. In Sachen Trailpflege sind uns die Luxemburger ja schon immer einige Nasenlängen voraus gewesen. 
.


----------



## Pete04 (7. September 2018)

Was iss denn TTL? Interessenkompendium der Abgespeckten? Oder die ohne Smartphone?
#zusammn....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (10. September 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Was iss denn TTL? Interessenkompendium der Abgespeckten? Oder die ohne Smartphone?
> #zusammn....


ne, wir sind früher öfters mit den echten TTlern gefahren, aber immer nur hinten, quasi die Loosertruppe, daher die Abspaltung damals in TTlight . (per Abstimmung so entschieden - quasi so richtisch Dähmonkratisch)


----------



## gruener-Frosch (10. September 2018)

ein TTLer war auch am We wieder mit ner anderen Truppe unterwegs:




aber an dieser Stelle hab ich geschoben... - aber einige nicht - Respekt


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2018)

Sieht abber auch sexy aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. September 2018)

Das war schön knackig da 

Ein Hoch auf die sichernden Hände, das lässt den Puls in ruhigen Bahnen 

Grüße und danke für die Fotos!


----------



## Pete04 (12. September 2018)

Unkenntlichmachung von Mitbikern wegen Datenschutzgrundverordnung? Oder neue kubische Helmform?
Müssen wir uns aus der Richtung Gedanken machen datt leistungsfehlorientierte Abmahnanwälte uns heimsuchen?
Das wäre ja der Tod des Forums! Wenn die BikerInnen unerkannt bleiben wollten wüsst ich's gern,
muss ja dann ggf. Berichterstattung umstellen! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (12. September 2018)

Reusper; so'n IBIS iss immer schick!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (12. September 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Unkenntlichmachung von Mitbikern wegen Datenschutzgrundverordnung? Oder neue kubische Helmform?
> Müssen wir uns aus der Richtung Gedanken machen datt leistungsfehlorientierte Abmahnanwälte uns heimsuchen?
> Das wäre ja der Tod des Forums! Wenn die BikerInnen unerkannt bleiben wollten wüsst ich's gern,
> muss ja dann ggf. Berichterstattung umstellen! LG, der Pete.


Ne, nur ne (gedankenlose) Handlung...ohne Hintergrund.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. September 2018)

So, kleine Feierabendrunde, bevor nächste Woche wieder der Hochsommer kommt


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. September 2018)

wer noch Zeit hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. September 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> wer noch Zeit hat:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16992



Vielleicht... 
Grüße


----------



## Trekki (14. September 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> wer noch Zeit hat:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16992


Bin dabei


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. September 2018)

Ok. Sind wir schon zu 5 Leuten


----------



## Trekki (15. September 2018)

Danke für die Tour. Du hast eine schöne Strecke und tolle Truppe zusammen gestellt.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. September 2018)

war mal wieder ein schöner Urlaubstag.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (19. September 2018)

Immer noch Sommer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. September 2018)

Schön da am Michelsberg 
hoffentlich schaffen die die Uhrenumstellung ab und wir behalten die Sommerzeit


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2018)

Hab' heute Hinterlassenschaften von Wildfeierers ausse Landschaft gepuhlt...22 Säcke lagen da von den Säcken!
Und bei entfernen von Sack 21 und 22 lag da poofend Gevatter Igel! Der war sauer!
Hab' dem kleinen Mann aber dann vermittelt datt bei 30° noch nix mit Winterschlaf iss....


----------



## Redfraggle (24. September 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hab' heute Hinterlassenschaften von Wildfeierers ausse Landschaft gepuhlt...22 Säcke lagen da von den Säcken!
> Und bei entfernen von Sack 21 und 22 lag da poofend Gevatter Igel! Der war sauer!
> Hab' dem kleinen Mann aber dann vermittelt datt bei 30° noch nix mit Winterschlaf iss....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (1. Oktober 2018)

So, Wochenende noch mal ausgenutzt, wegen Wetter und so..
Aufschlag:



Lasst die Spiele beginnen



ums Eck...




Einfach herrlich hier




ohh - Paparazzi


ja, ich war auch dabei 


nach getaner Arbeit Pizzalieferdienst: -wirklich die Große? -ja klar...


zum Glück hammer Heizleistung dabei


gemütlich so nach ein paar Bier


Tag 2 war auch nicht schlecht






kann Mann mal machen, so ein We, aber Notiz an mich selber:
Jacken und Decken immer genug dabei haben, beim Autocamping....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Jacken und Decken immer genug dabei haben, beim Autocamping....




Wochenlang bewegt sich das Thermometer zwischen 30°C und 40°C und wann übernachtet ihr im Auto ..........?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (1. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wochenlang bewegt sich das Thermometer zwischen 30°C und 40°C und wann übernachtet ihr im Auto ..........?



zumindest gegen Mittag war es ja warm...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2018)

War der Drop in D am Sportplatz da ?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (1. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> War der Drop in D am Sportplatz da ?


ne, Rückweg an der A61, hammer kurz ein noch paar Flowtrails mitgenommen


----------



## gruener-Frosch (4. Oktober 2018)

Wer hat Lust und Zeit am Samstag, auf einer kleinen feinen Runde, das schöne Wetter zu nutzen..

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17017


----------



## gruener-Frosch (20. Januar 2019)

Heute wurde mit der Vertretung (Herr J ) vom Öberköter H aus K eine Fortbildungskurs abgehalten.

Uns als Multiplikatoren sind folgende Dinge zu vermitteln:

1. Morgens ist es meist arschkalt




2. Huldigung am Morgen, vertreibt ......K u S.. 




3. Aussicht ist gut für Körper und Seele




4. Ist der Geist erfüllt, bringe deinen Körper in Schwung



5. Damit du auch in Zukunft Freude an deinem Leben hast, weiche dem Kamikazeopa aus.




6. Nachdem du alle Regeln befolgt hast, hab einfach Spaß dabei.






 




 




7. Siehst Du alles Doppelt, hast Du nicht genug aufgepasst.





8. Hat die Frau nicht genug Mut, schreie sie an, und alles ist gut 




9. Lasse niemals Herr A vorne als Guide fahren, niemals Frau S an den Fahrkartenautoamten und fahre niemals, wirklich, niemals mit Herrn J gleichzeit über Eis... 

Danke für den schönen Tag


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Januar 2019)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> 9. Lasse niemals Herr A vorne als Guide fahren, niemals Frau S an den Fahrkartenautoamten und fahre niemals, wirklich, niemals mit Herrn J gleichzeit über Eis...


----------

